# Dienstagstreff Kottenforst/Ramersdorf/Königswinter der Gemütlichfahrer



## grüner Frosch (4. November 2008)

Hallo liebe Mountainbiker,

das sich in letzter Zeit ein paar MTB´ler des öfteren am Dienstag zur gemütlichen Feierabendtrainingsrunde treffen, eröffne ich hier mal einen neuen Thread.

Die Treffpunkte sind in Ramersdorf am Parkplatz der U-Bahn und/oder in Königswinter Eingang Nachtigallental.

Gefahren wird je nach Lust und Laune im 7Gb, Kottenforst oder Umgebung.

Mitfahrer/innen sollten in der Lage sein, 500 - 1000 Hm oder 30 - 50 Km am Stück bei ruhigem Tempo mitzufahren.

Es gibt kein offizielles Guiding, wo gefahren wird ist immer eine spontane Entscheidung vor Ort oder hier im Forum.

Warnung noch: Es passiert schon einmal, daß es unterwegs während der Fahrt etwas Verzällche gibt und dabei sogar gelacht wird!

Unfallfrei Fahrt und Grüße.


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. November 2008)

Auftaktrunde diesesmal ausnahmsweise am Montag:

Mit 9 Mann zogen wir in die dunklen Wälder, einigen ist das Licht ausgegangen, einigen ist die Erleuchtung gekommen

Schöne Runde gestern, Wetter passte, war halt von allem etwas dabei:

Matsch, Orientierungslos, leckere Trails, kleine Stürze, Uphills und noch einen besonderen Dank an Carsten für den Abschluß Mann, war das lecker(hicks)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. November 2008)

Ja,
das ist ja juuuht, ein eigener Thread zum rumspammem 

Aber müsste das Kottenforst nicht irgendwo gaaaanz hinten kommen? Sind ja mehr 7G-Fahrer  Kannst du ja mal noch ändern.

Ansonsten danke an alle Mitfahrer für´s geduldige mit-verfahren, auf licht-lose Warten, für den tapferen Recken, der sich trotz Riegel noch auf die Löwenburg gekämpft hat und für das Huldigen für Glühwein und Muzen!

War schön, wir sehen und Sonntag, wer Lust hat und ansonsten nächste Woche oder darauf.

grüße
sun909


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja,
> das ist ja juuuht, ein eigener Thread zum rumspammem
> 
> Aber müsste das Kottenforst nicht irgendwo gaaaanz hinten kommen? Sind ja mehr 7G-Fahrer  Kannst du ja mal noch ändern.
> ...



Kann nix mehr ändern

Außerdem wurde die Reihenfolge von Nord nach Süd ausgewählt


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. November 2008)

Ihr wart am Montag aber auch fix weg. Als wir euch um 18:30Uhr abholen wollten wart ihr schon Punkte sammeln


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ihr wart am Montag aber auch fix weg. Als wir euch um 18:30Uhr abholen wollten wart ihr schon Punkte sammeln




Ja, wir konnten Euch schon aus der Ferne sehen, hatten Angst bekommen und versteckten uns zwischen den parkenden Autos

Außerdem, haste noch Sommerzeit? Wir sind erst um 18:34 gestartet. Obwohl wir noch üblicherweise vorher eine große Inspektion an Carstens Bike durchführen mußten


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ja, wir konnten Euch schon aus der Ferne sehen, hatten Angst bekommen und versteckten uns zwischen den parkenden Autos
> 
> Außerdem, haste noch Sommerzeit? Wir sind erst um 18:34 gestartet. Obwohl wir noch üblicherweise vorher eine große Inspektion an Carstens Bike durchführen mußten



Dann hat ihr euch sehr gut versteckt. Wir waren genau um 18:31 Uhr Winterzeit am Parkplatz.


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. November 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Dann hat ihr euch sehr gut versteckt. Wir waren genau um 18:31 Uhr Winterzeit am Parkplatz.



Echt, mann, dann geht meine Uhr falsch - jetzt kann ich doch glatt noch 1 Punkt nachtragen


----------



## 2dangerbiker (6. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Echt, mann, dann geht meine Uhr falsch - jetzt kann ich doch glatt noch 1 Punkt nachtragen




Falsch nicht einen Punkt nachtragen, sondern einen Punkt streichen, weil du zu früh zu Hause warst.


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2008)

2dangerbiker schrieb:


> Dann hat ihr euch sehr gut versteckt. Wir waren genau um 18:31 Uhr Winterzeit am Parkplatz.



Hi,
sorry, wer auch immer es war, sagte 18.35 Uhr an.

Da wir 18.15 treffen wollten und lt. Aussage alle angemeldeten da waren (einer hatte sich ausgetragen), sind wir los.

Schicke dir gleich per pn mal Nr. und email, dann bist du für das nächste Mal versorgt 

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2008)

So,
wie immer,  wenn wir unterwegs sind, war die Sonne uns gnädig 

Der angekündigte Regen hat sich in die frühen Morgenstunden verkrümelt.

So starteten wir zu fünft (Merlin, Chris, Tinchen, iche und als Stargast: Balu!) zu einer Tour rund um die Sieglinde. 

Fotos kommen hoffentlich noch ein paar von Chris, als er die Drachenrampe runterfuhr.
Und der nicht ganz immer im klaren war, ob der Guide weiß, wo er hin  will. 
(Das andere links?)...

Außer dem Guide hat sich denn auch niemand auf die Nase gelegt und zur Belohnung gab es später dann noch lecker Kuchen in der Sieglinde und somit war der Tag auch schon zu Ende...

Dann mal bis Dienstag auf der Elften Elften Tour!

grüße
sun909

P.S. Wo war denn der Boris eigentlich? Wegen dir hatten wir doch die Tour nach Hennef gelegt?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> ......... Dann mal bis Dienstag auf der Elften Elften Tour!
> 
> grüße
> ...



Der hat sich den Daumen verbogen und kann nicht mehr richtig schalten
Deswegen bin ich auch gestern nicht dabei gewesen!

Wie es momentan aussieht, bin ich morgen auch nicht dabei! Könnte einer von Euch das Guiding übernehmen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. November 2008)

So wie es aktuell aus sieht reisen doch genug Ortskundige an. Ansonsten kann man ja auch mal nach den Steinen fahren


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2008)

So, da ich diese Woche pausieren muß, Herr Merlin und Herr SUN909 ebenfalls behindert äh verhindert sind, wird der Dienstagstreff ausfallen.

es sei denn, ein Anderer möchte das diese Woche übernehmen. Dann sollte er latürlich einen neuen Eintrag ins LMB stellen.

Traurige Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MieMaMeise (10. November 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ein Anderer möchte das diese Woche übernehmen. Dann sollte er latürlich einen neuen Eintrag ins LMB stellen.


Ich bin gespannt, wer sich auf das Abenteuer einlässt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (10. November 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich bin gespannt, wer sich auf das Abenteuer einlässt.



Daniel


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2008)

super!

dann viel Spaß mit der Meute morgen 

bis nächste Woche dann...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (11. November 2008)

Für eure Statistik. Bei echt bescheidenen Wetter trafen sich 5 Radler, fuhren insgesamt 2h11Minuten, pausierten wegen 2 Pannen und vernichteten am Ende etwas Tee (oder wars doch was anderes?).


----------



## kamikaze68 (11. November 2008)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Für eure Statistik. Bei echt bescheidenen Wetter trafen sich 5 Radler, fuhren insgesamt 2h11Minuten, pausierten wegen 2 Pannen und vernichteten am Ende etwas Tee (oder wars doch was anderes?).



...Tee mit Geschmack - und lecker Kekse!

Danke für die Streckenführung - war mal wieder super!


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. November 2008)

Ich war im Geiste bei Euch

Seid Ihr von oben nass geworden? Hier in Alfter hatte es um 7 mal mächtig gegossen 

Aber auf dem Sofa konnte man es aushalten


----------



## MieMaMeise (12. November 2008)

Es gab zwei etwas nassere Ausrutscher des Wetters. Jedes mal wenn wir abbrechen wollten hatte es dann aber wieder aufgehört.


----------



## Fungrisu (13. November 2008)

Tach zusammen,
ich weiß morgen ist kein Dienstag aber vielleicht hat ja trotzdem jemand Lust.
Wir wollen morgen eine lockere Rund im Kottenforst drehen.

Falls Interesse im LMB eintragen.

Dort auch mehr Infos.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2008)

Hallo Jörg,
danke für die Info  Hab aber wieder Hals und Schniefnase. Deshalb schleppe ich mich max auf die Rolle und lieber nicht raus...

Wie schaut es mit dem Rest am Dienstag aus?

grüße
sun909


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

soo,

laut Wetterbericht sollte der Regen bis Mittag durch sein

Daher sollten wir uns noch einmal am Nachmittag kurzschließen, um eine Entscheidung zu treffen, ob gefahren wird. 

Bisher bin ich noch optimistisch

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

Sieht ja janz jut aus

Bin um 18:30 am Startpunkt.


----------



## Fungrisu (18. November 2008)

Hi Boris,
werde auch kommen 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

Es Regnet!!!!

Wir verschieben auf morgen, gleiche Zeit.

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (18. November 2008)

Hat jemand vom Fungrisu ne Tel. Nr?  Gerne per PN!


----------



## Fungrisu (18. November 2008)

Vielleicht dann bis morgen 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Merlin (19. November 2008)

Es war mal wieder eine sehr schöne, wenn auch recht flotte Runde....o.k, zwei 7-Hiller im Boot, da konnte es ja nicht gemütlich werden. 

War aber schön, dass die beiden zwischendrin das Guiding übernommen und uns eine völlig neue Gegend gezeigt haben. Ich war teilweise echt verwirrt und wusste nicht mal mehr, wo der Rhein war. 

Also, danke und hat Spaß gemacht!


----------



## grüner Frosch (20. November 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Es war mal wieder eine sehr schöne, wenn auch recht flotte Runde....o.k, zwei 7-Hiller im Boot, da konnte es ja nicht gemütlich werden.
> 
> War aber schön, dass die beiden zwischendrin das Guiding übernommen und uns eine völlig neue Gegend gezeigt haben. Ich war teilweise echt verwirrt und wusste nicht mal mehr, wo der Rhein war.
> 
> Also, danke und hat Spaß gemacht!



Ja, war schon lustig, als ich Dich fragen mußte, wo ist der Rhein jetzt eigentlich?

Danke an die beiden 7Hiller für Co. Guiden, so lernt man gerne neue Wege kennen

War ja insgesamt eine beleuchtete Runde, so irgendwie hatte ich den Eindruck, das ne Lupine heutzutage standart ist

Respekt dem Herrn Cappa, erst die zweite Tour und schon mitgehalten

Wenn ich heute Morgen das Wetter so betrachte, gut das wir gestern gefahren sind


----------



## Fungrisu (20. November 2008)

Tach 
Ja ich fand auch es war eine sehr schöne Runde gestern. 

Tja Boris da hast du Recht zu dunkel war es gestern im Wald nicht 

Bis zum nächsten mal.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2008)

Am Dienstag gehts wieder los: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7526


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. November 2008)

Hier der Beweis:

Vor dem großem Schnee heute Abend sind wir am Nachmittag im kleinem Schnee gewesen:

Kein Wunder, daß wir MTB´ler manchmal so einen schlechten Ruf haben





kurz vorm Dicken Tönnes:




Gipfelfoto Michelsberg:





Hier kurz vorm Blizzard:





Hätte ruhig noch früher anfangen können, daß mit dem vielen Schnee am frühen Abend!


Danke noch an Christian, die 3-4 Liter Glühwein haben einen wieder aufgewärmt


----------



## chillmirage (24. November 2008)

Dann schicke ich auch mal ein Hallo in die Runde

Hallo

Die Touren mit Euch sind immer wieder ein Erlebnis. Ich Freue mich schon auf die nächste Fahrt.


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. November 2008)

Bin noch ohne Platten zu Hause angekommen.

War schon lustig, direkt am Anfang auf dem Parkplatz einen Platten, und zum Ende wohl noch bei Daniel ebenfalls einen! Hoffentlich bleibt das eine Ausnahme

Getartet mit 9 Mann, angekommen mit 6 Mann, nicht schlecht, die Ausfallquote Zum Glück keine Verletzten, hatte sich ja leider bei den letzten NR´s. so eingeschlichen. Ich hoffe, der Bann ist gebrochen.

Rutschig war es, besonders schmaler Trail mit breitem Lenker ist da kontraproduktiv. 

Danke noch an die Spendengeber, für die flüssigen Getränke unterwegs  und am Schluß War wirklich wie im Ski-Urlaub: Obstler im Schnee und in der Kälte, was für ein Genuß. Die Abfahrt anschließend war auch irgendwie "lockerer" als sonst üblich

Zuerst gab es bei uns Glühwein zum Schluß, jetzt schon mittendrinn Obstler, müssen wir demnächst schon vor der Tour saufen?? Die zukünftigen Tourenauschreibungen sollten mit "Trinkfest und Start nicht unter 1,5 Promille " beginnen

Bis Freitag.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (26. November 2008)

Hi Boris,

klingt ja gut ,Dein Bericht vom Nightsauf äh ride.
Aber mal was anderes: ist Frau Frosch am Freitag auch dabei?
Aus organisatorischen Gründen würde ich das gerne wissen!
Lg Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (26. November 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hi Boris,
> 
> klingt ja gut ,Dein Bericht vom Nightsauf äh ride.
> Aber mal was anderes: ist Frau Frosch am Freitag auch dabei?
> ...



Klaro, Sie ist dabei, wer soll den sonst fahren, wenn ich saufe?


----------



## sun909 (28. November 2008)

So, 
Den neuen Termin stelle ich gleich ein, die üblichen Verdächtigen haben alle eine Mail erhalten.
Was trinken wir denn am Mittwoch leckeres  ?

Grüße


----------



## Handlampe (30. November 2008)

@sun909: Hi Carsten. Warum ist der Startpunkt am Mittwoch eigentlich auf der falschen Rheinseite, wenn es doch in den Kottenforst geht?

Kann ich mich denn auch noch im Kottenforst irgendwie anschließen


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2008)

Am besten Boris fragen, der wird die Wege festlegen...


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> @sun909: Hi Carsten. Warum ist der Startpunkt am Mittwoch eigentlich auf der falschen Rheinseite, wenn es doch in den Kottenforst geht?
> 
> Kann ich mich denn auch noch im Kottenforst irgendwie anschließen



Hi Uwe,

wir werden über die Autobahnbrücke Richtung Friesdorf und anschließend die Teerstraße bis oben zum Gut Annabergerhof fahren. Ich denke mal, Abfahrt wie immer um 18:35, oben am Annaberger Hof? Mhhm, 18:55 - 19:00 Uhr!?

Du hast doch noch meine Mobile Nr.? 

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (1. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Ihr Genußfahrer,
warum findet der Termin eigentlich Mittwoch statt, obwohl ihr euch eigentlich ( laut Fred) dienstags trefft.Mittwochs kann die Fraggle leider nicht!!!
Euch dann viel Spaß
Bis bald mal, aber dienstags!!


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2008)

@ Uwe: die Jungs brauchen Anfahrtspunkte  ne,hätten wir auch auf die andere Seite legen können, aber ist halt etabliert

@ Redfraggle: nächste Woche wieder Dienstag,  versprochen...

Grüße
Sun909


----------



## 555olymp (1. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Uwe,
> 
> wir werden über die Autobahnbrücke Richtung Friesdorf und anschließend die Teerstraße bis oben zum Gut Annabergerhof fahren. Ich denke mal, Abfahrt wie immer um 18:35, oben am Annaberger Hof? Mhhm, 18:55 - 19:00 Uhr!?
> 
> ...



Hi Boris,

gibt es irgendwelche markanten Wegpunkte noch vor dem Annabergerhof, wo ich mich einklinken könnte!?

Besten Gruß
Torsten


----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Dezember 2008)

555olymp schrieb:


> Hi Boris,
> 
> gibt es irgendwelche markanten Wegpunkte noch vor dem Annabergerhof, wo ich mich einklinken könnte!?
> 
> ...



Hier fahren wir den Berg rauf:





Kannst ja unten oder oben dazustoßen


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Mhhm, 18:55 - 19:00 Uhr!?
> 
> Du hast doch noch meine Mobile Nr.?
> 
> ...



Hi Boris

Ich bin dann mal um 19 Uhr oben am Annaberger Hof.
Wenn was ist, dann hab ich noch deine Nr.


----------



## 555olymp (1. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hier fahren wir den Berg rauf:
> 
> 
> 
> Kannst ja unten oder oben dazustoßen



Na das nenn ich mal ne Wegbeschreibung  Ich klink mich dann an der abknickenden Vorfahrt zum "Im Bachele" ein. (Ist der letzte Abzweig zur rechten, bevor es hoch zum Annabergerhof geht.

Bin ab 18:45 Uhr da, ich hoffe das reicht!?

Besten Gruß und danke für die Info
Torsten


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2008)

@ Uwe:
Hat Boris auch deine Nr.? Sonst schick die ihm mal 

Bis Mittwoch dann...

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (2. Dezember 2008)

....lalalala, kann doch mitfahren, werde dann aber auch erst ab Annabergerhof dazukommen.
Aber trotzdem bitte nächste Woche dienstags!
Bis morgen dann
viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## luckylocke (2. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

habe mich mal spontan eingeklinkt, um die ausgeschriebene KoFo-Runde mitzufahren. Ich werde auch irgendwo unten an der Annaberger Str. stehen (am dritten Fahrradladen).
Bis dann
Gernot


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Dezember 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ....lalalala, kann doch mitfahren, werde dann aber auch erst ab Annabergerhof dazukommen.
> Aber trotzdem bitte nächste Woche dienstags!
> Bis morgen dann
> viele Grüße
> Barbara



Klaro, Mi. ist ab und zu mal ne Ausnahme



luckylocke schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> habe mich mal spontan eingeklinkt, um die ausgeschriebene KoFo-Runde mitzufahren. Ich werde auch irgendwo unten an der Annaberger Str. stehen (am dritten Fahrradladen).
> Bis dann
> Gernot



Dann sehen wir uns heute Abend. Bis zum Mittag sollte das Schmuddelweter durch sein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (3. Dezember 2008)

Alohahe

Wollte nur mal vermelden, dass ich auch erst am Annabergerger Hof, sprich am Ende des Aufstiegs, zu euch stossen werde.

Freue mich auf später.

Gruss Christian


----------



## chillmirage (3. Dezember 2008)

PS: ich kann auch Glühwein am Ende der Tour, bei mir vor der Haustür anbieten...


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2008)

@Chris: DAS Angebot nehmen wir doch gerne an 

Zur Zsfg. Es stoßen später dazu:

Handlampe
Chillmirage
Redfraggel
Lucky Locke 
555olymp
Bonntherize mit ?

Dann bis nachher!

Gruesse


----------



## 555olymp (3. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Chris: DAS Angebot nehmen wir doch gerne an
> 
> Zur Zsfg. Es stoßen später dazu:
> 
> ...



Hola los todos,

paßt 18:45 als Zeit zum dazustossen vor dem Anstieg (Abzweig "Am Bachele")?

Besten Gruß und bis nachher!


----------



## Merlin (3. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,

18:45 Uhr sollte mehr oder weniger passen, wenn nix unvorhergesehenes dazwischenkommt, z.B. Plattfüße bei Abfahrt...


----------



## Merlin (3. Dezember 2008)

Brrrr...war die Rückfahrt kalt nach dem Glühweinstop beim Chris. Ich habe 15 Minuten unter der Dusche gebraucht, um wieder alle Gliedmaßen zu spüren. 

Ansonsten war es eine sehr schöne Runde, die nach gelegentlicher Wiederholung schreit. Alternativ schlage ich auch mal die Wahner Heide vor, ähnliches Terrain.

Also, danke nochmal an Chris für Alk und Christstollen!


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Dezember 2008)

War mal wieder echt lustig, so als erster sich umzudrehen und zu beobachten, wie 11 beleuchtete Tannenbäume einen verfolgen!!

Kottenforst ist zwar ab und zu mal ne schöne Abwechslung, aber dafür auch definit matschiger, zumindest auf den Trails.

Schön auch, mal wieder "alte" Gesichter zu sehen.

Meine Dank an die Mitfahrer/rin, besonders hatte sich Christian mit seinem kalt/warmen Buffet zum Schluß hervorgetan. Wie soll das wirklich noch enden? Nach der NR-Saison in die Entzugklinik?

Bis nächste Woche Dienstag


----------



## monsterchen (4. Dezember 2008)

Endlich normale Leute!!!!!

War echt lustig gestern , ein bischen wie Schlitten fahren ohne Schnee und Schlitten. 
Auch von mir Dank an den Glühwein- und Stollenspender.

Was für alte Gesichter.

bis dann 

Thomas


----------



## chillmirage (4. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> War mal wieder echt lustig, so als erster sich umzudrehen und zu beobachten, wie 11 beleuchtete Tannenbäume einen verfolgen!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand's auch sehr schön. 
Ich glaube allerdings: So schlammig habe ich den Kottenforst noch nie erlebt.
Schade, das wir nicht mehr zum kostenlosen Glühweinsaufen bei Christian mit konnten. Das nächste Mal starte ich wieder in Alfter, dann liegt Poppelsdorf definitiv auf dem Heimweg. 

Ansonsten waren wir auf dem Godesberger Weihnachtsmarkt gestern Abend natürlich Gesprächsthema Nr.1

Ich war übrigens heute im Ahrtal unterwegs und kann nur sagen: Tiefschnee fahren macht mehr Spass als im Schlamm suhlen.


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2008)

Nach unserem matschigen Gastspiel im Kottenforst gehts am *Dienstag* wieder ins Heimatrevier, Startpunkt diesmal ist *Königswinter*:


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7575


----------



## Bonntherize (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich fand am Mittwoch auch äußerst witzig! 
Habe heute endlich ZEit gehabt, den Dreck von meinem Rad und den inzwischen getrockneten Klamotten zu kriegen. 
Aber hat sich definitiv gelohnt!
Und ich gestehe: Ich bin Kottenforst-Fan!

Auch von mir Danke an Chris! Der Glühwein hat mir mein verfrorenes Leben gerettet!


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Dezember 2008)

Sorry Jungs, aber Matsch von unten reicht mir! Das ist einfach zuviel Feuchtigkeit für meinen Geschmack!!!Ich bin ´raus für heute Abend.
Viel Spaß euch
Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Dezember 2008)

Hi,

bin auch raus!!

Für ne Anreise mit dem Rad ist es mir auch zu naß von oben

Könnte noch am Donnerstag, wer hat Lust?

Grüße.

Boris


----------



## kamikaze68 (9. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin eben mit dem Auto über die Margarthenhöhe gefahren. Leichter SChneefall - ganz nett.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (9. Dezember 2008)

Welche drei Bösewichte waren denn für die Spuren Richtung Löwenburg verantwortlich?


----------



## Merlin (10. Dezember 2008)

Es müssten eigentlich vier Bösewichte gewesen sein, welche die Löwenburg gleich zweimal aus unterschiedlichen Richtungen angefahren sind...


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Dezember 2008)

Hi Ihr Frierenden!!!


Der Dienstagstreff ist auf Wunsch eines Gründungsmitgliedes auf MONTAG verlegt worden. (Ramersdorf)

Weis noch nicht wie das Wetter werden soll, aber hoffentlich etwas besser zumindest unter 250 Meter als diese Woche

Daher bitte hier auch noch einmal kurz vorm Start reingucken - bis 17:00 Uhr - ob es zu einer wetterbedingten Absage kommt.

Schönes Wochende noch und viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Merlin (12. Dezember 2008)

Wobei das mit dem Montag nächste Woche eine Ausnahme ist, es soll generell schon beim Dienstag bleiben...


----------



## sun909 (13. Dezember 2008)

egal, wir sind ja flexibel...

Mail an alle ist raus. Danach die Woche ist schon der 23.12.

Da ist für mich Haupt - geschenke - Einkaufstag und der letzte Tag Weihnachtsmarkt 
Insofern weiß ich noch nicht, wie ich das hinkriege.

Schönes We!


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Hi Ihr Frierenden!!!
> 
> 
> Der Dienstagstreff ist auf Wunsch eines Gründungsmitgliedes auf MONTAG verlegt worden. (Ramersdorf)
> ...



Werde an euch denken, wenn ihr bei-wie angesagt- Regen durch´s 7Gebirge düst. Vielleicht verschiebt ihr ja dann doch auf Dienstag, dann bin ich dabei!
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Dezember 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Werde an euch denken, wenn ihr bei-wie angesagt- Regen durch´s 7Gebirge düst. Vielleicht verschiebt ihr ja dann doch auf Dienstag, dann bin ich dabei!
> Viele Grüße
> Barbara



Welchen Montag meinst Du???


----------



## chillmirage (15. Dezember 2008)

kann leider nicht kommen 

wünsche euch ne schöne tour


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Welchen Montag meinst Du???



Okay, okay.Die Sonne lacht, es regnet zur Abwechslung mal nicht.
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!
Bis bald
Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Dezember 2008)

chillmirage schrieb:


> kann leider nicht kommen
> 
> wünsche euch ne schöne tour



Was ist los??????????????

Du nicht dabei - das geht doch garnicht!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (15. Dezember 2008)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Okay, okay.Die Sonne lacht, es regnet zur Abwechslung mal nicht.
> Wünsche euch viel Spaß!
> Bis bald
> Barbara



Danke und bis bald

(hier ist gerade der Nebel des Grauens aufgezogen??????)


----------



## Handlampe (15. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Danke und bis bald
> 
> (hier ist gerade der Nebel des Grauens aufgezogen??????)



Tja, ich war schon vor dem Nebel unterwegs. Hab eine feine Runde zusammen mit Claus in der sonnigen Wahner Heide gedreht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (15. Dezember 2008)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Tja, ich war schon vor dem Nebel unterwegs. Hab eine feine Runde zusammen mit Claus in der sonnigen Wahner Heide gedreht.



Ich war grad nochmal unterwegs. Uihuihuih, is das fies feucht frisch da draußen. Nee nee, heute Abend wollt ich nicht fahren...

Bis bald im Wald
Claus.


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2008)

Schöne Tour heute, hoffentlich alle gut nach Haus gekommen?!

Wo treffen wir uns nächste Woche?

Ich Stelle dann den Termin ein, mit Zusatzbedingungen 

Und Samstag planen wir 10.30 7G?

Grüße 
Sun909


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> Schöne Tour heute, hoffentlich alle gut nach Haus gekommen?!
> 
> Wo treffen wir uns nächste Woche?
> 
> ...



Jau, bin um 22:20 im Keller angekommen War ne sehr homogene 9er Truppe Weiter so!!!

Di - Treffen? Wo? Wieder in Ramersdorf und dann rüber in den Kofo, kleine Runde drehen und anschließend eine lecka Glühwein 

Samstag 10:30 ist Ok. Wo?


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2008)

So,
ist in den Terminen drin 

Habe als Treffpunkt Annaberger Str. unten angegeben, dann müssen wir nicht so lange über die Brücke rüber.

Samstag Nachtigallental bzw. der Parkplatz oberhalb des Tals?

Gruesse
Sun909


----------



## Merlin (16. Dezember 2008)

Wie wäre es alternativ mit Start in Ramersdorf, dann Teer oder KoFo Runde nach Bad Godesberg, wo man auf dem dortigen Weihnachtsmarkt den ersten Glühwein schlürfen könnte. Anschließend gemütliche Rückfahrt am Rhein zum Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt, dort dann open end. Wäre eine reine Bummelrunde, aber zum Abschluss vielleicht ganz nett. 

Ramersdorf bietet sich für alle rechtsrheinischen als Treffpunkt an, man könnte aber einen zweiten Treffpunkt an den Rheinauen bzw. Annaberger Hof ausmachen, so wie letztes Mal.

Samstag 10:30 Uhr am Eingang Nachtigallental klingt gut. Ansonsten startet auch was ab Wachtberg (Bäckerei Panzer...eigentlich auch immer nett). Wie siehts damit aus?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7591


----------



## grüner Frosch (16. Dezember 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie wäre es alternativ mit Start in Ramersdorf, dann Teer oder KoFo Runde nach Bad Godesberg, wo man auf dem dortigen Weihnachtsmarkt den ersten Glühwein schlürfen könnte. Anschließend gemütliche Rückfahrt am Rhein zum Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt, dort dann open end. Wäre eine reine Bummelrunde, aber zum Abschluss vielleicht ganz nett.
> 
> Ramersdorf bietet sich für alle rechtsrheinischen als Treffpunkt an, man könnte aber einen zweiten Treffpunkt an den Rheinauen bzw. Annaberger Hof ausmachen, so wie letztes Mal.
> 
> ...



Samstag: Bäckerei Panzer hatte ich mir auch schon überlegt, bin vor 2 Jahren mal mitgefahren, gab lecker selbstgebackene Müsliriegel. Ist aber etwas zu spät. Carsten muß ja schon um 15:00 in Colonia sein. Außerdem ist mir ein früher Start diesen Samtag auch lieber, und ist es mal wieder schön, so ganz ohne Lampen zu fahren.

Nächste Woche: Start ist mir egal, einigt Euch


----------



## Merlin (16. Dezember 2008)

Alles klar, ich habe den Termin für Samstag eingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7610


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2008)

Jut,
Dann können wir am Sa ja auch die Route für nächste Woche klären 

Gruesse


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Dezember 2008)

nabend!

wollte mich für die "kleine" runde,gestern abend, im nebel des grauens bedanken. jede abfahrt war ne herausforderung, für den der als erstes fuhr. aber der "helle" wahnsinnn. was manche für ein flutlicht am rad und auf dem helm haben

habe nachher arg mit dem hungerast zu kämpfen gehabt. fing an, als boris in der rheinaue meinte, schau mal wieviele kaninchen hier rumlaufen. meiner einer sah nur kaninchenbraten zwischen den salatblättern "rasen"

nächstes mal mehr zu futtern mitnehmen, für die "feierabendrunde"

bis demnächst


----------



## Merlin (16. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Thomas,

ja, die Kanickel hätten sich in der Tat gut auf dem Teller gemacht...

Man muss aber dazu sagen, dass unsere "Feierabendrunde" gestern aussergewöhnlich lang war!


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2008)

Hi,
hat denn jemand was vom Chris gehört?

Nicht, dass er rückfällig auf dem RR geworden ist  ...

Grüße


----------



## chillmirage (20. Dezember 2008)

Moin Moin

Also auch wenn es recht nass ausschaut... ich kipp jetzt den ersten Espresso in mich hinein und hoffe, dass gefahren wird.

>Espresso>>mehr Espresso>

Axo... so um 9:30 fahre ich hier los. Also wenn dann bitte früh genug absagen!


----------



## Bonntherize (20. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,
habe mir zwar extra den Wecker gestellt, mich aber von einem Blick aus dem Fenster eines Besseren belehren lassen. Euch viel Spaß im Matsch!
Dienstag bin ich leider auch nicht dabei. Also Euch allen ein Frohes Fest!
Wer fährt den zwischen den Tagen ne schöne Abspeck-Runde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (20. Dezember 2008)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> habe mir zwar extra den Wecker gestellt, mich aber von einem Blick aus dem Fenster eines Besseren belehren lassen. Euch viel Spaß im Matsch!
> Dienstag bin ich leider auch nicht dabei. Also Euch allen ein Frohes Fest!
> Wer fährt den zwischen den Tagen ne schöne Abspeck-Runde?



Könnte sein, da ich nach den Feiertagen frei habe!!!

Aber erst ab dem 30.


----------



## chillmirage (20. Dezember 2008)

@ Carsten:   wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil. Naja hab ich halt ne kleine Rund am Wasser, im Wasser gedreht

Gruss


----------



## Merlin (20. Dezember 2008)

Chris, bist du etwa in KöWi gewesen? Wir haben nix abgesagt, weil ausser Boris und Carsten keiner eingetragen war, als ich den Termin rausgenommen habe...und die beiden waren informiert. Also sorry, wenn das an dir vorbeigegangen ist, aber wir haben uns heute einvernehmlich für die Couch entschieden.


----------



## sun909 (20. Dezember 2008)

Jungs,
Was ist mit morgen? Hab zwar heut Weihnachtsfeier, aber wenn das nicht so heftig wie gestern wird, würd ich morgen gerne fahren...

Sonst noch wer?

Grüße 
C.


----------



## chillmirage (20. Dezember 2008)

Ich habe mich spontan entschieden nach Wuppertal rocken zu gehen. Ich werde morgen eher froh sein wenn ich noch weiß wie mein Name war .
Also baue ich auf Dienstag

Gruß Christian


----------



## sun909 (22. Dezember 2008)

So, 
Der Termin morgen ist an die Schlammgegebenheiten im Kottenforst angepasst worden und wäre jetzt sogar Team III tauglich 

Für den ein oder anderen wäre auch noch Platz...

Oli: so am We wäre ich für eine Tour dabei!

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Bonntherize (22. Dezember 2008)

Hi Carsten,
also ich komme morgen doch mit. Treffpunkt Annaberger Str. um 18:15, gell? Mir persönlich würde auch ein bischen Schlamm nix ausmachen...


----------



## ultra2 (22. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> Der Termin morgen ist an die Schlammgegebenheiten im Kottenforst angepasst worden und wäre jetzt sogar Team III tauglich
> 
> Für den ein oder anderen wäre auch noch Platz...
> ...



Von der Idee schon sehr schön Carsten, aber von der Zeit
Mal sehen was sich noch machen lässt.


----------



## joscho (22. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> Der Termin morgen ist an die Schlammgegebenheiten im Kottenforst angepasst worden und wäre jetzt sogar Team III tauglich



Mit dem Bonner WM haben wir sogar noch eine Rechnung offen - der schlechteste Glühwein/Eierpunsch des Jahres. Aber bevor ich mich schmücke, muss ich morgen erst mal nen Baum schmücken 




Nur blöd, dass ich den auch noch vorher besorgen muss  Wie so manch anderes auch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





Aber ich freue mich auf die Bilder von Euch 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







In diesem Sinne 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



joerg


----------



## Tazz (23. Dezember 2008)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> Der Termin morgen ist an die Schlammgegebenheiten im Kottenforst angepasst worden und wäre jetzt sogar Team III tauglich
> 
> Für den ein oder anderen wäre auch noch Platz...
> ...



Ja so ein Ärger  ....... kann leider wegen körperlichen Defiziten nicht  ...........und würde doch so gerne mit kommen 

Carsten da mußt Du für mich unbedingt ein, zwei Glühwein trinken 

 

Ach ja  Achtung ein Gedicht 




Morgen, Kinder, wirds was geben

morgen werden wir uns freun!



  Welch ein Jubel, welch ein Leben                 



wird in unsrem Hause sein!

Einmal werden wir noch wach,

heißa, dann ist Weihnachtstag!





 Wie wird dann die Stube glänzen 



von der großen Lichterzahl!

Schöner als bei frohen Tänzen

ein geputzter Kronensaal.

Wißt ihr noch wie vor'ges Jahr

es am Heil'gen Abend war? 





 Wißt ihr noch mein Räderpferdchen, 



Malchens nette Schäferin,

Jettchens Küche mit den Herden

und dem blankgeputzten Zinn?

Heinrichs bunten Harlekin

mit der gelben Violin?





 Welch ein schöner Tag ist morgen!



Viele Freunde hoffen wir;

uns're lieben Eltern sorgen

lange, lange schon dafür.

o gewiß wer sie nicht ehrt,

ist der ganzen Lust nicht wert.





Text : Philipp von Bartsch ( 1770-1833 )​

*Fröhliche Weihnachten 

*

Grüße
Tazz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (23. Dezember 2008)

Danke

Wünsche Dir das doppelte von dem, was Du mir wünschst!!

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2008)




----------



## Merlin (24. Dezember 2008)

Liebe Dienstagsfahrer, 

auch von mir nochmal frohe Weihnachten an alle...es waren gestern ja leider nicht alle mit auf der Glühwein-Tour. Also, genießt die Tage und das gute Essen...und danach wird wieder fleissig abgespeckt, gel?

Bis dahin, alles Gute

Tom


----------



## Merlin (27. Dezember 2008)

Jungs, Mädels,

ich hoffe, ihr habt die Feiertage alle gut überstanden. Da so langsam die ersten Biker hier in der Gegend wieder erwachen und die Drahtesel wieder besteigen, wollte ich mal hören, wie es am Dienstag aussieht? Jahresabschlusstour? Wetter soll ja gut bleiben...


----------



## grüner Frosch (28. Dezember 2008)

Merlin schrieb:


> Jungs, Mädels,
> 
> ich hoffe, ihr habt die Feiertage alle gut überstanden. Da so langsam die ersten Biker hier in der Gegend wieder erwachen und die Drahtesel wieder besteigen, wollte ich mal hören, wie es am Dienstag aussieht? Jahresabschlusstour? Wetter soll ja gut bleiben...



Da wir ja am Samstag und am Montag mit dem Kaminholz machen beschäftigt sind, werde ich am Dienstag tagsüber fahren und den Sonnenschein ausnutzen!

Eventuell noch jemand am Dienstag ab frühem Mittag Lust ne gemütliche Runde zu drehen?


----------



## Loehr (28. Dezember 2008)

Lust ja, welche Richtung schwebt Dir denn vor?


----------



## chillmirage (28. Dezember 2008)

Bin Dienstag dabei wenn Du fährst!!!!!!!!

Lieben Gruss

Christian


----------



## Spooky (29. Dezember 2008)

Hey Boris,

wenn's wirklich 'gemütlich' werden soll, wäre ich dabei.

Sag an, wann und wo.


Grüße
Marco


----------



## Bonntherize (29. Dezember 2008)

Ich bin auch für ne Tour im Hellen am Dienstag. Sagt BEscheid. Ich bin dabei.
Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (29. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Boris, würde auch gerne mitfahren, aber mich hat das Magen-Darm Virus :kotz: erwischt! Euch viel Spaß bei dem schönen Wetter!
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Dezember 2008)

Loehr schrieb:


> Lust ja, welche Richtung schwebt Dir denn vor?



Siebengebirge, schaffst Du das?



chillmirage schrieb:


> Bin Dienstag dabei wenn Du fährst!!!!!!!!
> 
> Lieben Gruss
> 
> Christian



Sehr schön



Spooky schrieb:


> Hey Boris,
> 
> wenn's wirklich 'gemütlich' werden soll, wäre ich dabei.
> 
> ...



Es wird absolut ruhig und gemütlich, versuche momentan ganz viel im G1 Bereich zu fahren. Schön dass Du dabei bist



Bonntherize schrieb:


> Ich bin auch für ne Tour im Hellen am Dienstag. Sagt BEscheid. Ich bin dabei.
> Gruß
> Olli



Hi Olli, schön, dass Du auch dabei bist!



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Boris, würde auch gerne mitfahren, aber mich hat das Magen-Darm Virus :kotz: erwischt! Euch viel Spaß bei dem schönen Wetter!
> Viele Grüße
> Barbara



Menno, und dass bei dem Wetter! - gute Besserung


Vorschlag Treffpunkt: Ramersdorf, und dann Richtung Süden hangeln. Routenführung, jeder darf unterwegs seine Wünsche äußern!!

Treffzeit: 11:00 Ramersdorf U-Bahn Parkplatz? Was haltet Ihr davon!!


----------



## Merlin (29. Dezember 2008)

Hi Leute,

ich würde gerne kann aber nicht...wünsche daher viel Spaß!


----------



## Spooky (29. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Treffzeit: 11:00 Ramersdorf U-Bahn Parkplatz? Was haltet Ihr davon!!


passt, bis morgen.


----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Dezember 2008)

Spooky schrieb:


> passt, bis morgen.



Bis morgen


----------



## Loehr (29. Dezember 2008)

Treffzeit: 11:00 Ramersdorf U-Bahn Parkplatz? Was haltet Ihr davon!![/QUOTE]

11 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Muß morgen Vormittag noch einiges erledigen und bin wohl erst gegen Mittag zurück. Trotzdem viel Spaß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (29. Dezember 2008)

Loehr schrieb:


> Treffzeit: 11:00 Ramersdorf U-Bahn Parkplatz? Was haltet Ihr davon!!



11 Uhr ist mir zu früh. Muß morgen Vormittag noch einiges erledigen und bin wohl erst gegen Mittag zurück. Trotzdem viel Spaß![/QUOTE]

selber Schuld! 

Bis demnächst mal

P.S.  Einkaufen geht auch noch am Mittwoch morgen


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Dezember 2008)

Kalt wars, aber trocken und staubig

Danke den 3 Mitfahrern/in für die gepflegte Runde. 

@Jörg - jau, hattest Recht, irgendwie ist mir beim Zitieren ein kleiner Fehler unterlaufen. Nicht ICH mußte heute einkaufen, sondern Herr Löhr

Vielleicht waren deswegen Herr Chillmirage und Herr Bonntherize nicht anwesend


----------



## MTBKäfer (30. Dezember 2008)

Danke euch auch für die schöne Tour !!

Komme gerne demnächst öfter mit?!

Allen einen guten Rutsch wünscht Rebecca


----------



## grüner Frosch (30. Dezember 2008)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Danke euch auch für die schöne Tour !!
> 
> Komme gerne demnächst öfter mit?!
> 
> Allen einen guten Rutsch wünscht Rebecca



Gerne, bist immer wilkommen


Wünsche Euch ALLEN einen guten Rutsch, Gesundheit und weiterhin die Motivation, unsere Natur auf 2 Rädern zu genießen.

Freue mich schon auf 2009


----------



## Mc Wade (30. Dezember 2008)

Hallo,
wuensche allen, mit denen ich schon mal in den hiesigen Gefilden unterwegs war, oder in Zukunft unterwegs sein werde, einen guten Rutsch ins Jahr 2009 - Glück, Gesundheit und natuerlich viele schoene Bikekilometer/Höhenmeter
Gruss
Willibald


----------



## Handlampe (31. Dezember 2008)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ... und weiterhin die Motivation, unsere Natur auf 2 Rädern zu genießen.
> 
> Freue mich schon auf 2009




...aber dann nicht mehr im 7Gebirge..


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Dezember 2008)

Auch vom angeschlagenen Fraggle, allen einen guten Rutsch ins neue Jahr!
Bleibt alle gesund, damit wir noch viele schöne Touren und anderen Quatsch gemeinsam machen können!

Apropos Quatsch, da fällt mir ein, wer hatte eigentlich das schönste Fahrrad bei der Weihnachtsmarkttour und wer hatte sich somit den gratis Glühwein verdient, Carsten!?

Bis nächstes Jahr dann
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## Bonntherize (31. Dezember 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

auch von mir an alle einen guten Rutsch und ein verletzungsfreies Jahr 2009!

Sorry, dass ich gestern nicht am Start war. Mir ist was dazwischen gekommen.

Aber mein guter Vorsatz für 2009 ist: Öfter mit den Gemütlichfahrern unterwegs sein!

Gruß
Olli


----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2009)

> Apropos Quatsch, da fällt mir ein, wer hatte eigentlich das schönste Fahrrad bei der Weihnachtsmarkttour und wer hatte sich somit den gratis Glühwein verdient, Carsten!?




Na was glaubst du wohl, wofür ich den ganzen Wachs wieder aus dem Helm (und sogar aus den Haaren) rausgekratzt habe?


----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2009)

So, ich hoffe alle sind gut ins neue Jahr gekommen und haben sich vorgenommen, 2009 viel öfter Dienstags abends mit uns zu starten. 


Die erste Gelegenheit am 6.1. ist jetzt eingetragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7689


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (1. Januar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, ich hoffe alle sind gut ins neue Jahr gekommen und haben sich vorgenommen, 2009 viel öfter Dienstags abends mit uns zu starten.
> 
> 
> Die erste Gelegenheit am 6.1. ist jetzt eingetragen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7689



Montag soll es Regnen, daher bitte Dienstag die Spike-Reifen aufziehen


----------



## chillmirage (2. Januar 2009)

Frohes neues Jahr

Ich möchte hier mal allen danken. Die letzten Tage waren recht schwierig. Ich hoffe ich darf trotz der Verwirrung, die ich ausgelöst habe noch mitfahren 

Werde morgen mal die Tour des TT mitfahren. 

Lieben Gruss an alle, speziell: Tom, Cartsen und Boris

Christian


----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2009)

Boah Chris...selten so gerne was von dir gelesen. Hoffe, du bist bald wieder dabei.


----------



## grüner Frosch (3. Januar 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> Frohes neues Jahr
> 
> Ich möchte hier mal allen danken. Die letzten Tage waren recht schwierig. Ich hoffe ich darf trotz der Verwirrung, die ich ausgelöst habe noch mitfahren
> 
> ...



Mensch, Du glaubst gar nicht ........., naja, mehr demnächst bei einer Tour, wo Du dabei bist.

Zeitweise sind wir 100 Jahre älter geworden!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Januar 2009)

so,

heute sind wir gezwungenermaßen durchs 7GB gefahren, um die Mittagszeit Margarethenhöhe, Löwenburg und dann weiter in südliche 7GB.

Und siehe da, trotz jeder Menge Menschen, Kinder, Hunden, Dackelzüchtern u.s.w. - es war total entspannt, die Leute waren freundlich, überhaupt keine PROBLEME:

Was haben wir gemacht, egal wie schön der Weg war, einfach Tempo DEUTLICH gedrosselt, nicht von hinten gedrängelt, artig gegrüßt und beim Platzmachen bedankt.

That´s it!


----------



## Merlin (5. Januar 2009)

Das wird ein Spaß morgen abend....


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Januar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das wird ein Spaß morgen abend....



Bin mal gespannt, wieviel morgen noch liegt

Freue mich schon drauf, aber es soll ja richtig kalt werden. Im Schnee wirken unsere Lampen nochmals heller


----------



## chillmirage (5. Januar 2009)

Fahre gleich zum 12:20 Snowride nach Spich. Fahre ab Poppelsdorfer Platz, mit dem Bike, so ca. 11:20 los. Wenn sich wer anschliessen mag....

Gruß

Christian


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Januar 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> Fahre gleich zum 12:20 Snowride nach Spich. Fahre ab Poppelsdorfer Platz, mit dem Bike, so ca. 11:20 los. Wenn sich wer anschliessen mag....
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Christian



Viel Spaß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2009)

Ich bin zwar für morgen noch angemeldet, werde aber tagsüber schon in der Eifel unterwegs sein. Ich weiß also nicht wie ich es zeitlich schaffe.

Also, wenn ich nicht da bin....bitte nicht warten.


----------



## sun909 (5. Januar 2009)

Kinners,
Packt mal die Spikes ein, Mensch wird das kalt...brr...

Wird munter morgen, freu mich!

Grüße


----------



## chillmirage (5. Januar 2009)

Hola

War das schön heut^^ 
Ich hab ja schon etwas Bammel wegen morgen... Zum Glück ist es dunkel. 

Gruss

Christian


----------



## sun909 (5. Januar 2009)

Ey,
bange machen gilt nicht. Obwohl ich auch überlege, welche Trails wir ruhigen Gewissens fahren können...

Grüße


----------



## Bonntherize (6. Januar 2009)

Also mir ist es zu glatt Jungs. Ich geh auf die 32 zu. 
Da is man nicht mehr so waghalsig!


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Januar 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Also mir ist es zu glatt Jungs. Ich geh auf die 32 zu.
> Da is man nicht mehr so waghalsig!



Was soll ich den sagen? Oder meinst Du vielleicht, im Alter merkt man nichts mehr! 

Mit 32 wäre ich bei den Bedingungen noch mit nem RacingRalph gefahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 555olymp (6. Januar 2009)

Bei mir paßts leider (wieder mal) nicht...danke Job!

Wünsche euch aber viel Spaß. War am Sonntag im 7G und das einzig kritische waren vereinzelte Eisflächen auf den regulären Wanderwegen. Trails waren ok. Außerdem verheizt man bei den Temperaturen nicht soviel Energie im Matsch, da alles gefroren ist

Ach ja, da war noch was: FROHES NEUES EUCH ALLEN!

Besten Gruß


----------



## chillmirage (6. Januar 2009)

Mahlzeit

Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von gestern.

http://www.radlerfruen.de/a_termin_aus.php?id=1128&woher=calendar.php?month=1&year=2009

Die Bilder hat Pepin gemacht und ich glaube sie sprechen für sich.
Ich freue mich sehr auf heute. 
Leider war es mir nicht möglich noch Glühwein zu bekommen. Meine Frage wäre jetzt ob ich selbst welchen ansetzen soll oder einfach Tee mitbringe 

Gruß

Christian


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Januar 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> Mahlzeit
> 
> Hier noch ein paar Impressionen von gestern.
> 
> ...



Nix da, die Sauferei hat jetzt ein Ende. Ab sofort ist Training für  Frühjahr/Sommer angesagt Sonst komme ich demnächst gar keinen Berg mehr rauf!


----------



## chillmirage (6. Januar 2009)

Hm.... Das heißt dann wohl Tee


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Januar 2009)

habe gerade einen kleinen Spaziergang unternommen.

Ähh, wieviele Lagen Hosen, Handschuhe, Socken, Überschuhe, Jacken u.s.w. kann man eigentlich übereinander anziehen?


----------



## sun909 (6. Januar 2009)

Tja,
Bei den Füßen könnten Gummihandschuhe den Fahrtwind abhalten...

Oder du fährst nackig, dann fallen dir die kalten Füße nicht so auf 

@oli: komm raff dich auf, so glatt ist es nicht und wir fahren die harmlose Variante heute 

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Januar 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädel?!

Sorry, aber erstens sind diese Temperaturen echt zuuuu kalt
und zweitens glaube ich, bei dem Aufgebot, wird das sicherlich keine langsame Tour.
Viel Spaß euch
bis bald Barbara


----------



## Handlampe (6. Januar 2009)

So, bin dann auch raus. Nach 3 Tagen hintereinander Rad fahren bin ich doch ein wenig müde.

Die Verhältnisse sind zwar ganz nett mit dem Schnee, aber trotzdem wird doch jeder Trail, auch wenn er sonst noch so flowig war, jetzt zum Kampf. 

Die breiten Wege machen jetzt tatsächlich mehr Spass.


----------



## Merlin (6. Januar 2009)

Brrrr, war das kalt heute! Aber verdammt schön, so macht der Winter Spaß. Mehr davon! 

Danke an alle neun Mitfahrer, die sich von den Drei-Sterne-Gefrierfach-Temperaturen nicht haben abschrecken lassen.

Übrigens: Am Samstag um 12 Uhr wollen wir nochmal zu ner ganz ähnlichen Runde starten, die könnte durchaus noch weiss sein. Boris wirds ausschreiben.


----------



## chillmirage (7. Januar 2009)

Hola

wollte nur mal eben auf diesen termin hinweisen...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7720

Gruß

Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Januar 2009)

Cool war es im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes  

Aber schön, wenn auch auf dem nicht-frischen Schnee recht anstrengend...

Nun denn, die nächsten Tage ist nix mit Biken, euch viel Spaß!

Grüße
sun909


----------



## chillmirage (9. Januar 2009)

hola

nachdem ich gestern von 13:00-21:00 unterwegs war und einen sehr schönen nightride im kottenforst hatte (weiss leider den nick von gestern nicht mehr  nexus irgendwie....) werde ich mich heut um 9:47, ab hbf bonn, nach euskirchen bewegen zu yogi71. wenn wer mit kann...

gruß

christian


----------



## yogi71 (9. Januar 2009)

Hey Chillmirage,

war eine super Tour heute! Es hat mir super viel Spass gemacht! Danke
Wir wwerden bestimmt noch ein paar Touren zusammen machen!


Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## chillmirage (10. Januar 2009)

schön wars!

vielen dank an alle von der tour heut. war echt klasse. 
wünsche euch nen schönen sonntag und freue mich auf dienstag 

winke winke

christian


----------



## chillmirage (10. Januar 2009)

bilder sind hochgeladen 

winke winke


----------



## sun909 (11. Januar 2009)

hi Jungs, 
Ich bin die nächsten Tage raus, bin gestern in einen Nagel getreten und ich damit Schachmatt...

Nun denn, euch viel Spaß denn!

Traurige Grüße


----------



## chillmirage (11. Januar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi Jungs,
> Ich bin die nächsten Tage raus, bin gestern in einen Nagel getreten und ich damit Schachmatt...
> 
> Nun denn, euch viel Spaß denn!
> ...




hey carsten

so ein mist. na hoffentlich war er nicht auch noch rostig der doofe nagel der doofe . gute besserung.

lieben gruss

christian


----------



## sun909 (11. Januar 2009)

Ne eher nicht. Bin auch noch gut mit Tetanus versorgt 

Aber (auf-)treten geht halt nur mit viel "ping" im Fuß...

Nun denn, mal sehn wie es Ende der Woche ausschaut, bis dahin

Schöne Grüße


----------



## grüner Frosch (12. Januar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ne eher nicht. Bin auch noch gut mit Tetanus versorgt
> 
> Aber (auf-)treten geht halt nur mit viel "ping" im Fuß...
> 
> ...



Das kommt davon, wenn man versucht, Bauarbeiter zu spielen! Wärste doch mal besser mit uns gefahren und hättest nicht nur auf die Belohnung nach dem Abriss spekuliert

Gute Besserung. Bis zum Wochenende?

Grüße.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Januar 2009)

Ola,

neuer Termin für Dienstag:

Hier geht es zur Buchung


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Januar 2009)

Hallo Boris,
 Buchung ist gebongt!
 Ích hoffe es geht Dir besser und Du hast Dir kein Virus eingehandelt!
 Viele Grüße 
 Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (14. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Boris,
> Buchung ist gebongt!
> Ích hoffe es geht Dir besser und Du hast Dir kein Virus eingehandelt!
> Viele Grüße
> Barbara



Ich hoffe mal, daß die Seuche bis Dienstag wieder weg ist! Momentan ist nicht mehr als der Arbeitsweg drinn 

Kein Wunder, momentan werde ich von Bazillenmutterschiffen nur umkreist!


----------



## sun909 (16. Januar 2009)

So, 
bin, wenn morgen auf der Baustelle nicht wieder ein Malheur passiert, am Dienstag dabei!

Kottenforst wird wohl eher Schlammschlacht nach dem Tauwetter und dem kommenden Regen, also die Schutzbleche nicht vergessen 

Grüße


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Januar 2009)

Ola,

leider kann ich dank den kleinen Viren uns sonstigen Zeugs immer noch nicht aufs Bike, bis Dienstag wird sich das so schnell nicht ändern.

Daher wird wohl unser Chillmirage ein Wörtchen bei der Tourführung mitreden.

Euch viel Spaß, bei den Temperaturen kommt Ihr bestimmt in schwitzen


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Januar 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ola,
> 
> leider kann ich dank den kleinen Viren uns sonstigen Zeugs immer noch nicht aufs Bike, bis Dienstag wird sich das so schnell nicht ändern.
> 
> ...



Hallo Boris,
na da wünsche ich mal schnelle und gute Besserung!
Ansonsten mußt Du die Viren von innen wegätzen, spätestens am Freitag mittels hochprozentigen Alkohols!Der desinfiziert!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (18. Januar 2009)

hola

so... hab mich nach toms mail direkt mal in den kofo begeben und die wege getestet. davon abgesehen dass die waldarbeiter angst und schrecken unter den bäumen verbreiten und die riesen vierfuss enduros unterwegs waren sieht es erstaunlich gut aus was man von mir und dem bike nicht sagen konnte (ich meine jetzt bzgl dreck )
ich denke dass eine brille zum schutz der augen sicher nicht schlecht ist.
ich hab mir überlegt es recht gemütlich zu gestalten am dienstag.

@boris  du armer. die idee von barbara von wegen mit alohol töten find ich echt gut  weiterhin gute besserung und noch viel spass mit der waage 


gruss an alle

der chris


----------



## chillmirage (18. Januar 2009)

noma ich

wollte mal auf diesen termin hinweisen:

*Montag 19.Jan, 19:00 Uhr Vortreffen für die diesjährige Alpentour*

bei "dasRennRAD", Annabergerstr.188, Bonn

Auch wer nicht direkt mitkommen will, sondern allgemein interessiert ist, ist natürlich eingeladen. Vielleicht ergibt sich ja die ein oder andere Möglichkeit zusammen zu fahren??

gruss

der chris


----------



## grüner Frosch (18. Januar 2009)

ääähhh, hicks, was meinnnst Duuuu mit dhäm Alohol:kotz:


----------



## chillmirage (18. Januar 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> ääähhh, hicks, was meinnnst Duuuu mit dhäm Alohol:kotz:



ichsch seh schon *hicks* du has mich voll verschdanden^^

aba son mist... solltest du nich ers am *hicks* freidag bsillen döten...


----------



## chillmirage (20. Januar 2009)

hola

die runde für heute abend steht. nachdem ich sie gestern schon extra aufgezeichnet hatte und bäume weggeräumt hatte stellte ich dann fest dass die aufzeichnung nicht gefunzt hat und so habe ich sie dann heute nochmal gefahren und jetzt hat es auch geklappt
war schön denn monsterchen hat sich mir angeschlossen und so hatte ich grad eine herrliche ausfahrt bei wunderbarem wetter.
ich freue mich auf euch.

gruss

der chris


----------



## Bonntherize (20. Januar 2009)

Hallo!
Ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich rechtzeitig aus dem Büro komme. Ich versuchs.
Auf mich braucht ihr aber ggf. nicht zu warten. 
Olli


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2009)

Soooo, das war dann heute für Chris die erfolgreiche Guidösen-Jungfernfahrt...und er hatte es nicht leicht: Eine handvoll Raser vorne (denen zum Schluss auch noch kalt wurde) und einen angeschlagenen Nachzügler hinten, dazwischen viiiell Platz. Nicht einfach, so eine Truppe zusammen zu halten, aber es hat irgendwie gepasst. Weiter so.


----------



## grüner Frosch (21. Januar 2009)

Schön, und ich habe das Sofa kaputt gesessen

Wetter war ja optimal, was ich so hinter dem Fenster sehen konnte!

Naja, heute mal mit dem Arbeitsweg angefangen

Glückwunsch an Chris für die offensichtlich gelungene Premiere

Grüße.


----------



## Manfred (21. Januar 2009)

Ich bin am Ende nur unsern Guide hinterhergerast


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Januar 2009)

Welch weise Worte von Tom!
Allerdings beantrage ich dann doch die Umbenennung in: Exgemütlichfahrer!
War schon ne Raserei, jedenfalls für mich!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2009)

Hi Barbara,
das Tempo ist nächstes Mal wieder gemimütlich, dann bin ich wieder dabei 

Und es kommt nochmal ein Hinweis bzgl Tempo in die nächste Ausschreibung...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## Bonntherize (21. Januar 2009)

Ich muss zugeben, dass ich am Ende auch etwas schneller geworden bin. Es war aber lediglich den Eisklumpen geschuldet, die vormals meine Zehen waren. 
Wollte halt so schnell wie möglich ins Warme... Sorry Barbara...


----------



## MieMaMeise (21. Januar 2009)

Wie waren denn die Bodenverhältnisse im KoFo? Vergangenen Donnerstag musste man an bestimmten Stellen echt aufpassen, dass man sich auf den Eisflächen nicht lang macht. Gestern im 7GB gab es auch noch diverse Stellen bei denen Einbruchgefahr bestand.


----------



## Manfred (21. Januar 2009)

Super, leicht angefroren. Räder sind kaum schmutzig geworden.


----------



## chillmirage (22. Januar 2009)

moin


----------



## chillmirage (22. Januar 2009)

zum frühstück

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JFM7Ty1EEvs


----------



## chillmirage (22. Januar 2009)

und der irre hüllt sich in seltsame gewänder schwingt sich auf sein rad sucht das weite und die kälte
auf in die hügel zu den sieben zwergen

gruss der chris


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2009)

Hey Chris,
so früh aufstehen scheint nicht gut zu sein 

Denkst du für nächste Woche mal an eine CD mit Aufnahmen der Helmkamera?

Grüße


----------



## chillmirage (22. Januar 2009)

aufstehen... wer spricht denn von aufstehen 
aber schön wars wenn auch ziemlich kalt und sehr windig. hab dann auch abgebrochen weil die bäume doch arg knackten























bei der gelegenheit wollte ich mich auch noch bei allen mitfahrern von dienstag für ihe geduld mit mir bedanken und ich werde mich bzgl des tempos bessern. ehrlich.... versprochen!

@barbara  würde ich echt schade finden wenn du jetzt nicht mehr kommen würdest sollte ich wieder giuden.


gruss an alle und vorsicht heut im wald. die bäume fliegen tief!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (22. Januar 2009)

Chris,

Du bist ja schon ein bisgen bekloppt, oder

Respekt, so früh den Sonnenaufgang zu genießen, da ist bei mir der Biorhythmus noch in den Träumen

Da gibt es noch einen im Forum, der schon einmal gerne so früh aufsteht und durch die Gegend fährt,mußte nur ein bisgen aufpassen, der liebt Froschhenkel


----------



## konsors (22. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Welch weise Worte von Tom!
> Allerdings beantrage ich dann doch die Umbenennung in: Exgemütlichfahrer!
> War schon ne Raserei, jedenfalls für mich!
> Gruß Barbara



Tach zusammen... 
@barbara dann warte mal, bis ich ein neues Bike bekomme. Hab mir schon die Leuchte von der "Rote Laterne" reserviert um dann als Schlusslicht mitfahren zu dürfen


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Januar 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> aufstehen... wer spricht denn von aufstehen
> aber schön wars wenn auch ziemlich kalt und sehr windig. hab dann auch abgebrochen weil die bäume doch arg knackten
> 
> 
> ...



So leicht lass ich mich ja nicht ins Bockshorn jagen, aber der Spaß am Radeln steht bei mir im Vordergrund.
Bis bald
Barbara


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Januar 2009)

Huhu Jungs, kann morgen leider nicht!
Allerdings soll das Wetter ja auch wieder schlechter werden!
Wie gut das ich da indoor klettern bin.
Viel Spaß euch
LG Barbara


----------



## Manfred (28. Januar 2009)

Möcht mich nochmals auf diesen Weg von meinen Mitstreitern der schönen Tour verabschieden. Habe mich kurzentschlossen mit der Fähre abgesetzt, die mir einige Kilometer erspart hat. 
Nochmals Danke, dass ihr auf mich gewartet hat, leider bin ich erst mit meinen zweiten Rad angekommen.


----------



## chillmirage (28. Januar 2009)

hola

war tatsächlich recht kalt gestern  brrrr. schöne tour und doch mehr leutz als erwartet 
danke an carsten für die herrlichen aussichtspunkte auf bonn und auch an alle anderen mitfahrer. freue mich schon auf die nächsten runden.

gruss

chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Januar 2009)

Die Dienstags Gruppenstärke ist bei euch wahrhaftig stets sehr erhaben. Allerdings müsst ihr unbedingt noch an der abschließenden Abrundung des Abends arbeiten.  ach nee


----------



## chillmirage (28. Januar 2009)

hola

morgen (donnerstag) fahre ich um 10:00 uhr ab poppelsdorfer platz. geplant ist eine runde durch den kofo. dauer etwa 3h. sollte wer frei oder sonstwie zeit haben... über die zeit kann dann ggf auch noch verhandelt werden. auch einen nightride würde ich morgen gerne noch machen. den aber nur wenn noch wer kommt. also auch da... melden wer lust hat.

gruss

der chris


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. Januar 2009)

Wir werden heute ab 18:30 Uhr von T-Mobile aus starten. 

@Sven kannst dich ja nochmal bei mir melden hätte noch was von Saalbach für dich.


----------



## chillmirage (29. Januar 2009)

moin moin

da sich niemand gemeldet hathabe ich umdisponiert und fahre jetzt zu den sieben zwergen.

@carsten vielleicht ist das besser als der letzte morgengruss von mir 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VQ3d3KigPQM

gruss christian


----------



## chillmirage (30. Januar 2009)

hola

seit gestern melden sich bei mir leider sehr bekannte schmerzen aus richtung bereits operierter bandscheibe   . ich muss mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. termin beim doc is auch erst nächste woche. sicherheitshalber nehme ich mich erst mal bei allen terminen raus. ein bischen panik macht sich da bei mir schon breit. wenn sich das bewahrheitet...
für heute abend wünsche ich allen viel spass beim stammtisch.

es grüßt ein niedergeschlagener

chris


----------



## Handlampe (30. Januar 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola
> 
> seit gestern melden sich bei mir leider sehr bekannte schmerzen aus richtung bereits operierter bandscheibe   . ich muss mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. termin beim doc is auch erst nächste woche. sicherheitshalber nehme ich mich erst mal bei allen terminen raus. ein bischen panik macht sich da bei mir schon breit. wenn sich das bewahrheitet...
> für heute abend wünsche ich allen viel spass beim stammtisch.
> ...



So ein Schei$ Chris. Kann man denn da gar nichts machen? Hast du mal mit Barbara gesprochen?

Wünsch dir gute Besserung.


----------



## chillmirage (30. Januar 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> So ein Schei$ Chris. Kann man denn da gar nichts machen? Hast du mal mit Barbara gesprochen?
> 
> Wünsch dir gute Besserung.




danke. ich muss jetzt das mrt abwarten aber da mir bekannt ist dass über der bereits geschädigten bandscheibe schon eine dunkel ist (im mrt) befürchte ich das die nicht wie gehofft gehalten hat. ich kann kaum stehen und auch sonst muss ich schon anfangen mich zu lagern. zum glück ist noch nichts taub. sobald ich was weiß werde ich mich bei barbara melden.

gruss

chris


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Januar 2009)

So schnell wie möglich KG- Rezept besorgen und dann kriegen wir das schon in den Griff!
Gute Besserung und Kopf hoch!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## chillmirage (30. Januar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> So schnell wie möglich KG- Rezept besorgen und dann kriegen wir das schon in den Griff!
> Gute Besserung und Kopf hoch!
> Lg. Barbara




wird gemacht chefin!   danke


----------



## sun909 (30. Januar 2009)

hm Chris,
du machst wieder Sachen...

ne ne, na ja, ist eh zu kalt zum Radfahren 

Also Kopf hoch, begib dich in die schmerzhaften Hände der Krankengymnastik und wart erstmal ab, was sich weiter ergibt!

Gute Besserung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (30. Januar 2009)

Ich wusste doch schon immer, dass Joggen nich gut ist!


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch schon immer, dass Joggen nich gut ist!



Papperlerpapp!


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Januar 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Ich wusste doch schon immer, dass Joggen nich gut ist!



Kann ich nur bestätigen! Joggen ist sch+++++. Nach 10 Minuten habe ich schon keine Lust mehr


----------



## konsors (31. Januar 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola
> 
> seit gestern melden sich bei mir leider sehr bekannte schmerzen aus richtung bereits operierter bandscheibe   . ich muss mal sehen wie sich das entwickelt. termin beim doc is auch erst nächste woche. sicherheitshalber nehme ich mich erst mal bei allen terminen raus. ein bischen panik macht sich da bei mir schon breit. wenn sich das bewahrheitet...
> für heute abend wünsche ich allen viel spass beim stammtisch.
> ...


Hoi Chris... auch von mir gute Besserung!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (31. Januar 2009)

Wünsche Dir eine schnelle Gensung, Chris.

Da hilft in Zukunft wohl nur eins: Ähh - fängt mit F an und hört mit y auf


----------



## chillmirage (2. Februar 2009)

hola

erfahre leider erst morgen neues (hoffe ich). danke boris für deine wünsche. 
ich könnte ja morgen nen streckenposten machen mit tee und glühwein 

bis denne

chris


----------



## Merlin (3. Februar 2009)

So, nach der Tour ist vor der Tour, daher hier schonmal der Termin für nächste Woche:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7848


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Februar 2009)

Sehr feine Runde gestern.Das macht Spaß (außer dem Matsch vom Downhill am Marienforster Gut)!


----------



## grüner Frosch (4. Februar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sehr feine Runde gestern.Das macht Spaß (außer dem Matsch vom Downhill am Marienforster Gut)!



Ja, ein bisgen Matsch hatten wir auch noch, besonders auf der Kessenicher Abfahrt Nicht wahr, Herr J........ aus B....

Danke den Mitfahrern/rinnen für den netten Abend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (4. Februar 2009)

Ja das war eine schöne Runde gestern aber für meinen Geschmack stellenweise zu ANSPRUCHSVOLL       

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTBKäfer (5. Februar 2009)

Hat riesig viel Spaß gemacht ! Danke euch für die schöne Tour durch das mir noch größtenteils unbekannte MTB-Gebiet, dem Kottenforst . 
Rebecca


----------



## Merlin (6. Februar 2009)

Moin moin,

habe nächste Woche auf Mittwoch verschoben...


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Februar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> habe nächste Woche auf Mittwoch verschoben...



 Da wird das Wetter bestimmt auch besser


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2009)

Tach zusammen,
Sitze grad beim Zahnarzt, Wurzelbehandlung... schauder...

Was macht denn der Rücken vom Chris? Ist der schon in den heilenden Händen von Barbara gelandet?

Viel Spaß am Mittwoch, ich bin bis nach Karneval unter der Woche raus 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten

Die Zunge wird langsam lala, jetzt gehts los, jetzt gehts los, Bohrer, ich hör dich schon; hab ich erwähnt, dass ich Angstpatient bin? Wie mehr federweg hilft nicht?und es gibt Ich keinen chickenway? Ups


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tach zusammen,
> Sitze grad beim Zahnarzt, Wurzelbehandlung... schauder...
> 
> Was macht denn der Rücken vom Chris? Ist der schon in den heilenden Händen von Barbara gelandet?
> ...



Ohhhhhhh, diese Bohrgeräusche, Ahhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (6. Februar 2009)

Auf diesem Wege alles Gute für Dich und für Deine Zähne, Carsten!
Autogenes Training kann gegen Angst helfen und nach der Wurzelbehandlung ist es doch sooo schön, wenn der Schmerz nachlässt!
Dann frohes feiern!
Alaaf!
Lg. Barbara

P.S.: Chris hat sich noch nicht von mir quälen lassen!


----------



## sun909 (6. Februar 2009)

...ich hab an die schöne Abfahrt am Col Baix gedacht, zählt das auch als autogenes Training  ?


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Februar 2009)

Schade, da bin ich mal ganz gut im Training und dann fahrt ihr mittwochsDa kann ich leider nicht!
Euch viel Spaß, bis dann nächste Woche, hoffentlich wieder dienstags!


----------



## grüner Frosch (9. Februar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schade, da bin ich mal ganz gut im Training und dann fahrt ihr mittwochsDa kann ich leider nicht!
> Euch viel Spaß, bis dann nächste Woche, hoffentlich wieder dienstags!



Ich glaube, bei dem Wetter möchtest Du am Dienstag nicht fahren


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Februar 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich glaube, bei dem Wetter möchtest Du am Dienstag nicht fahren



Könntest Du Recht haben! Obwohl nur die Harten kommen in den Garten!
Aber ehrlich gesagt, hab ich jetzt genug vom Winter und will SOMMER!!
Frühling ist auch okay!
Allen, trotz scheiß Wetter, einen schönen Tag.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTBKäfer (10. Februar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Aber ehrlich gesagt, hab ich jetzt genug vom Winter und will SOMMER!!


 
Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen!!!!!!!!

Das gibt eine Schlammschlacht morgen


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2009)

Ei der Daus,
wenn ich mir die Schneeschauer hier so ansehe, könnt ihr kräftig auf Holz klopfen, dass ihr das verschoben habt 

Grüße und viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Merlin (10. Februar 2009)

Morgen wirds nix, ich hab keinen Bock auf Matschepampe bei 1°C im Regen...


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Februar 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Morgen wirds nix, ich hab keinen Bock auf Matschepampe bei 1°C im Regen...



Weise Entscheidung!
Meine Joggingpartnerin ist erkrankt, hat nicht jemand Lust ein Ründchen am Rhein zu laufen?
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Spooky (11. Februar 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Weise Entscheidung!
> Meine Joggingpartnerin ist erkrankt, hat nicht jemand Lust ein Ründchen am Rhein zu laufen?
> Lg. Barbara



War grad laufen , aber op de schäl Sick.

Grüße
Marco


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (16. Februar 2009)

Fährt morgen oder Mittwoch jemand von euch? Ok ich gebe zu das Wetter ist nicht gerade einladend ....


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2009)

Hi,
ich bin diese Woche raus, muß mich auf Karneval eintrinken, äh vorbereiten 

Boris darf im Moment nicht so wie er will, Tom hat wenig Interesse, durch den Matsch zu schlittern, Chris, ja wo ist CHRIS??? auch krank, war der letzte Stand...

Ergo denke ich, dass wir uns frühestens nächste Woche wieder zum Ausnüchtern auf das Radel setzen werden 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Februar 2009)

...guter Plan!!!


----------



## MTBKäfer (16. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> ich bin diese Woche raus, muß mich auf Karneval eintrinken, äh vorbereiten
> 
> Boris darf im Moment nicht so wie er will, Tom hat wenig Interesse, durch den Matsch zu schlittern, Chris, ja wo ist CHRIS??? auch krank, war der letzte Stand...
> ...


 
Gut dann werde ich mich jetzt auch mal auf Karneval eintrinken  um für die Ausnüchterungstour nächste Woche bestens vorbereitet zu sein !

Grüße Rebecca


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2009)

here we go...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7912

Bis dahin viel Spaß 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTBKäfer (17. Februar 2009)

!!

Euch auch viel Spaß und Bützchen bis dahin!!

Rebecca


----------



## chillmirage (17. Februar 2009)

hola sombreros

bin wieder unter den lebenden und freue mich sehr auf euch! 

musste mich mal ein paar tage rausnehmen weil ich viel ärger mit der kv hatte und auch sonst die zwangspause nicht gut vertragen habe.

@barbara schreibst du mir mal bitte wie ich dich erreichen kann bzgl.         rückentrainning.

lieben gruss 

der chris


----------



## grüner Frosch (17. Februar 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola sombreros
> 
> bin wieder unter den lebenden und freue mich sehr auf euch!
> 
> ...



Hi Chris,

haste Dir ja das richtige Wetter zum Wiedereinstieg ausgesucht

Bis demnächst.

Boris


----------



## Merlin (18. Februar 2009)

> musste mich mal ein paar tage rausnehmen weil ich viel ärger mit der kv hatte und auch sonst die zwangspause nicht gut vertragen habe.



Hey Chris, machen wir einen Deal: Du steigst wieder ein und ich mal für ein paar Wochen aus...ich kann diese kalte, graue Suppe nicht mehr sehen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2009)

Hey Tom,

bei mir scheint die Sonne 

Chris: schön, dass du wieder am Start bist!

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Februar 2009)

Sorry Leute ich bin raus, da ich mal wieder nicht geschnallt habe, daß der nächste Termin am Mittwoch ist und da kann ich nicht.
Abgesehen davon,  hat der Husten auch bei mir voll "zugeschlagen".
Nächste Woche hoffentlich , dann Dienstag, geht´s wieder.
Lg. und viel Spaß morgen
Barbara

P.S.:Chris, schau doch mal unter www.physio-janke.de


----------



## Merlin (25. Februar 2009)

Hallo Barbara, wünsche schonmal gute Besserung und bis nächste Woche.

Für den Rest: Wenn es heute abend von oben trocken bleibt, wird gefahren...


----------



## Bonntherize (25. Februar 2009)

Das Wetter sieht doch ganz gut aus! Jetzt mss ich nur noch rechtzeitig von der Arbeit wegkommen. Leider kann ich das erst gegen 17 Uhr sagen. Also wartet im Zweifel nicht auf mich. Notfalls ruf ich an. 
Olli


----------



## sun909 (26. Februar 2009)

So,
eine der Ausschreibung entsprechende gemütliche Ausnüchterungstour liegt hinter uns. 

Selbst die 3 Sevenhiller haben sich brav an das Tempo gehalten 

Nur einmal sind sie den Verlockungen der schnelleren Truppe erlegen und anschließend ein wenig im Wald herumgeirrt auf der Suche nach dem Rest der langsamen Welt...

Es ging dann noch auf die Löwenburg hoch und über die Breiberge ein wenig schlammig an der nicht mehr vorhandenen Hütte auf dem Teufelsberg (?) vorbei ins Tal und entspannt zurück nach Beuel und Co.

Außer einer singenden Magura diesmal keine Probleme mit Technik oder Licht, selbst die Solarkollektoren haben gehalten 

Danke an alle Mitfahrer für eine witzige Tour und bis nächste Woche Dienstag, Ort steht noch nicht ganz fest, entweder Kottenforst oder wieder 7G mit Startpunkt Ramersdorf/Oberkassel.

grüße
sun909


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Februar 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Selbst die 3 Sevenhiller haben sich brav an das Tempo gehalten
> 
> Nur einmal sind sie den Verlockungen der schnelleren Truppe erlegen und anschließend ein wenig im Wald herumgeirrt auf der Suche nach dem Rest der langsamen Welt...



das war aber auch zu verlockend die rampe hochzukraxeln 

und wir hatten sooooooooo eine angst ohne euch, aber der Käfer war ja bei uns!




sun909 schrieb:


> Außer einer singenden Magura diesmal keine Probleme mit Technik oder Licht, selbst die Solarkollektoren haben gehalten



ich habe doch gesagt......... laufen lassen und die solarkollektoren werde ich mir auch holen 

lg
KingCAZAL


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonntherize (27. Februar 2009)

Nach hinten lehnen und laufen lassen!


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Februar 2009)

zum glück waren damen bei ausprechen dieses satzes noch nicht anwesend


----------



## MTBKäfer (27. Februar 2009)

Es war wirklich eine schöne, witzige Tour ! Hat wieder viel Spaß gemacht mit euch!! Ich freue mich auf nächste Woche!



KingCAZAL schrieb:


> das war aber auch zu verlockend die rampe hochzukraxeln
> und wir hatten sooooooooo eine angst ohne euch, aber der Käfer war ja bei uns!


 
Stimmt die Rampe war zu verlockend .... und wir waren soo froh euch wieder gefunden zu haben, denn auch der Käfer hatte Angst ohne euch !



KingCAZAL schrieb:


> zum glück waren damen bei ausprechen dieses satzes noch nicht anwesend


 
@KingCAZAL:Mittlerweile bin ich von Dir so einiges gewöhnt, da shocked mich fast nichts mehr !


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2009)

Hier der Termin für nächste Woche: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=7964


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Februar 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> @KingCAZAL:Mittlerweile bin ich von Dir so einiges gewöhnt, da shocked mich fast nichts mehr !



das freut mich zu hören. dann kann ich ja nach monatelanger zurückhaltung endlich loslegen


----------



## sun909 (27. Februar 2009)

KingCAZAL schrieb:


> das freut mich zu hören. dann kann ich ja nach monatelanger zurückhaltung endlich loslegen



na na na, 

wir sind doch eine anständige Runde  

Nicht, dass du eine der letzten holden Damen auf unseren Touren vers(ch)euchst...

grüße
sun909


----------



## KingCAZAL (27. Februar 2009)

da mach dir mal keine sorgen. rebecca kann vom mtb radeln nicht genug bekommen und wenn sie mich aushält freut sie sich immer auf andere. ich bin also ein segen für euch 

aber zu sehr möchte ich den käfer natrürlich nicht abgeben


----------



## Redfraggle (2. März 2009)

Hallo Jungs und Mädels, warte noch die Wetterentwicklung morgen ab, da ich eigentlich keine Lust auf Matsch mehr habe.
Waren am Samstag mit dem RR unterwegs, ne wat war dat schön!
Völlig sauber nach hause gekommen! Kann´s nicht so bleiben!?
Also vielleicht bis morgen!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (2. März 2009)

...Matsch wird total überbewertet 

Letzte Woche war schon ein wenig von dieser komischen Masse an unseren Rädern.

Da aber doch gestern hier das super Wetter gewesen sein soll, müßte der Wald doch jetzt ziemlich trocken sein, oder?

Und RR da zu vergleichen, pfui, pfui...

grüße!


----------



## chillmirage (4. März 2009)

halöle

vielen dank für die schöne runde mit wieder einer richtig netten truppe
war auch nicht so matschig wie gestern noch. super!!!

liebe grüsse

christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. März 2009)

Guten Morgen!

Ein Hauch von Sonnenschein auch heute wieder, die Runde gestern war ein Gedicht, auch wenn es ein wenig tricky war 

Und den K.... auf dem Rücken zu sehen gab 

Freu mich auf nächste Woche, schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (4. März 2009)

Nun, ich steh halt zu meiner Zweitleidenschaft!
Klar ist mir mein Prophet das Liebste, allerdings bin ich auch immer noch nicht ganz fit , aber nächste Woche habe ich mir fest vorgenommen mitzufahren!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTBKäfer (4. März 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen. Tolle Runde mit sooo netten Leuten ! Das macht Spaß !



sun909 schrieb:


> Und den K.... auf dem Rücken zu sehen gab


 
Aber nur für Dich ! 
Danke Dir für den kleinen Serpentinentechnikkurs ! Wieder was gelernt gestern *freu*!!


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2009)

So,
da das Wetter für nächste Woche genauso grauselig ausschaut wie heute, gibt´s erstmal keinen Termin. Sollte im Laufe des Wochenendes der Hauch von Besserung eintreten, versuchen wir das nochmal.

Aber dieser sch.... da draußen vergeigt einem ja mal dezent die Laune aufs draußen fahren 

grüße
sun909


----------



## wollschwein (6. März 2009)

zum glück hab ich ein großes wohnzimmer und kann um den couchtisch fahren 
wird zwar auch irgendwann langweilig aber ich werd nicht nass ^^

wird zeit für den frühling mit viel sonne


----------



## Redfraggle (6. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> da das Wetter für nächste Woche genauso grauselig ausschaut wie heute, gibt´s erstmal keinen Termin. Sollte im Laufe des Wochenendes der Hauch von Besserung eintreten, versuchen wir das nochmal.
> 
> Aber dieser sch.... da draußen vergeigt einem ja mal dezent die Laune aufs draußen fahren
> ...



Hätte alternativ jemand Lust ein Ründchen zu laufen?
Rhein oder Kofo, egal!
Muß dringend an meiner Kondition arbeiten!


----------



## chillmirage (6. März 2009)

hola

also ich fahre morgen morgen um 15:00 uhr mit nem freund (anfänger) durch den kofo. 2,5h denke ich mit ca. 350hm. mitfahrer willkommen.
sonntag kann ich leider nicht mit izual fahren da ich da anders verplant wurde.
bzgl. laufen habe ich etwas bange da ich glaube dass mein rücken das nicht mag!?
Für dienstag biete ich an (auch bei regen) die runde zu übernehmen.

lieben gruss

christian


----------



## sun909 (6. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hätte alternativ jemand Lust ein Ründchen zu laufen?
> Rhein oder Kofo, egal!
> Muß dringend an meiner Kondition arbeiten!



Wenn Schlammschlacht und KEIN Regen, bin ich alternativ laufen 

Starte i.d.R. immer in Beuel, Brückenrunde 10km oder 15km, allerdings brauche ich schon ca. 60min für die "kleine" Runde...

grüße
sun909

P.S. Chris: Laufen und Rücken??? Vielleicht lieber schwimmen (kraulen)?


----------



## chillmirage (7. März 2009)

was ein wetterchen
wünsche allen die es heut auf das rad treibt schöne touren.

gruss der chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (7. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wenn Schlammschlacht und KEIN Regen, bin ich alternativ laufen
> 
> Starte i.d.R. immer in Beuel, Brückenrunde 10km oder 15km, allerdings brauche ich schon ca. 60min für die "kleine" Runde...
> 
> ...



Für die kleine Runde bin ich zu haben!


----------



## konsors (7. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola
> also ich fahre morgen morgen um 15:00 uhr mit nem freund (anfänger) durch den kofo. 2,5h denke ich mit ca. 350hm. mitfahrer willkommen.
> christian


Na super Chris, und ich lese deinen Eintrag erst jetzt. Wäre sonst gerne mitgekommen. 
Statt dessen, lass ich mich in Meckenheim von nem Hasky vom Rad holen, weil der Hundeführer trotz klingeln zu doof ist, den Hund an der Laufleine  kurz zu halten.
Dann ein anderes mal.
Für die Dienstagsrunde bin ich leider nicht fit genug :-(
Gruß
Michael


----------



## chillmirage (7. März 2009)

hola micha

schade,schade. der bonntherize war auch was spät unterwegs den haben wir dann aber noch am melbbad getroffen *froi 
melde dich wenn du mal wieder lust hast und nen nightride können wir auch gern mal zusammen im kofo machen.
hast du und dein rad alles heil überstanden?
ansonsten war die runde schön und es gibt wasserläufe im kofo die mir neu sind 

gruss

christian


----------



## MieMaMeise (7. März 2009)

Wir wurden heute auch fast weggespühlt. Rund um die Tomburg siehts auch ähnlich aus


----------



## chillmirage (7. März 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wir wurden heute auch fast weggespühlt. Rund um die Tomburg siehts auch ähnlich aus




hola daniel

uahhaha... dacht schon es liegt nur an mir. hm... morgen mal den neopren auspacken lol


----------



## chillmirage (7. März 2009)

aus der abteilung: ich höre grad

portishead; roads; aus dem album dummy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (9. März 2009)

Moin moin,
also so wie das Wetter ausschaut, bin ich für morgen abend radtechnisch raus. 

Gelaufen wird auch nur, wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet, kämpfe gerade mit einer halben Erkältung, die sich nicht entscheiden kann.

Überlege aber Mittwoch zu fahren, wer Lust hat, kann sich ja hier äußern 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## chillmirage (9. März 2009)

äußer


----------



## Bonntherize (9. März 2009)

Die Arbeit lässt mich diese Woche sicher nicht vor 19 Uhr aus dem Büro. Daher bin ich leider raus...


----------



## chillmirage (9. März 2009)

ich werde fahren. wenn sich für ramersdorf niemand findet würde ich mal den kofo vorschlagen. wer mag kann sich ja melden. 
@ carsten: wäre mittwoch dabei

lg chris


----------



## wollschwein (9. März 2009)

<-------- meld


----------



## chillmirage (9. März 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> <-------- meld




sag wann und wo dir am liebsten ist und dann machen wir das so 

lg christian


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2009)

ok,
damit das jetzt noch übersichtlich bleibt 

Chris, du fährst morgen Kottenforst?

Sun909 (Carsten) fährt Mittwoch ab Ramersdorf oder Eingang Nachtigallental.

Wollschwein (was für ein Name  ): Di oder Mi?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## chillmirage (9. März 2009)

hach ne... hab ich´s wieder geschafft und stifte verwirrung hier

also: ich fahre morgen da wofür sich leute finden. wer zuerst kommt kann bestimmen wo gefahren werden soll. ich persönlich würde morgen gern im kofo fahren mit start in poppelsdorf.

mittwoch möchte ich gern bei dir cartsen mitfahren.

heute werde ich auch noch starten. denke so ab 14:30 ab poppelsdorf mit ziel kofo.

lg christian


----------



## wollschwein (9. März 2009)

ich wäre morgen dabei,wenn sich das wetter so halten sollte wie es mom ist.
mittwoch ist leider wieder arbeiten angesagt.

wollschwein-getauft vom frauchen,zulange haare auf dem kopp


----------



## chillmirage (9. März 2009)

hola wollschwein

wann und wo würdest du denn gerne fahren? ich schlage mal 18:30 poppelsdorf vor.

lg christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (9. März 2009)

Hallo Ihrs,

also wenn das Wetter tatsächlich so wird wie vorher gesagt (also Dienstag schlecht und Mittwoch ganz ordentlich), bin ich auf jeden Fall Mittwoch dabei! Wenn es morgen doch besser sein sollte, melde ich mich nochmal bei Dir, Christian, und komme evtl auch mit in den Kofo !

LG Rebecca


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2009)

So,
der Wetterbericht weist den morgigen Tag als eine der wenigen regenfreien Zeiten in dieser Woche aus 

Ergo starten wir MITTWOCH ab 18.30 ab Bahnhof Ramersdorf/Oberkassel zum Dienstagstreff...

Bei Fragen bitte per PN melden. Wer mitfährt, außer den hier gemeldeten (Chris, Rebecca) einfach hier posten.

Tourlänge wie die letzten Male ca 3h.

Schöne Grüße trotz diesen besch... Wetter


----------



## chillmirage (10. März 2009)

hola

der termin 18:30 poppelsdorf steht. wenn noch wer mit mag...?

gruss

christian


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2009)

bei dem Wetter???

Pack dir mal an den Kopf 

Ne ne, die Luftfeuchtigkeit ist mir heute doch ein wenig zu hoch da draußen... 

Euch viel Spaß beim Schlittern im KoFo!

grüße
sun909


----------



## Bonntherize (10. März 2009)

ich hab auch keinen deu. ich mach lieber heute abend noch ein wenig hallensport...
morgen sieht bei mir schlecht aus wegen arbeit.


----------



## Merlin (10. März 2009)

Ich bin am Mittwoch dabei...


----------



## chillmirage (11. März 2009)

guten morgen 

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=9D0aTSkslWY"]YouTube - Feist - 1 2 3 4 MUSIC VIDEO[/ame]


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2009)

Uih Chris,
so viele bunte Bilder am frühen Morgen 

Wetter sieht gerade so la la aus, ist aber für heute nachmittag/abend trocken gemeldet.

Ergo bleibt es bei dem Treffpunkt und der Zeit!

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2009)

Tja,
jetzt fängt es gerade mal hier an zu regnen... 

Passt aber zu dem besch... Tag heute.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (11. März 2009)

Hier leider auch !!

Ich fürchte, ich kneife doch heute. Habe ja ab Freitag Sonne !

LG Rebecca


----------



## chillmirage (11. März 2009)

HRMPF..... 

menno... das sind doch nur ein paar tropfen und wird immer besser!!!!!!!!!

nicht absagen nicht


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2009)

...wer hat von einer Absage gesprochen? Rad ist doch gerade wieder sauber, freut sich bestimmt über die frische Fango-Packung...

mir jetzt egal, ich fahre nachher und wenn es aus Kübeln regnet. Sch...Wetter, du kriegst uns heute nicht klein...grummel....grummel....

nun denn, bleiben wir einfach mal bei dem Termin; mit viel Optimismus sehe ich da draußen auch blauen Himmel über Bonn 

grüße


----------



## chillmirage (11. März 2009)

YIPEEEEEEEEEEEEEE 

hab meinen hobel doch auch heute noch sauber gemacht 

und schon scheint die sonne hier


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Hier leider auch !!
> 
> Ich fürchte, ich kneife doch heute. Habe ja ab Freitag Sonne !
> 
> LG Rebecca



Sóller hat gerade 17° und Sonne, mach uns doch nicht so neidisch 

Aber du bist da ja mit dem RR unterwegs, also darfst du dir heute ein letztes Mal mit dem MTB noch geben, husch husch, aufs Rad!

grüße


----------



## MTBKäfer (11. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sóller hat gerade 17° und Sonne, mach uns doch nicht so neidisch


 
Und bis Freitag sollen es sogar 20° werden !!! Werde euch zwischenzeitlich immer mal wieder einen Sonnengruß hier hinterlassen !

LG Rebecca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (11. März 2009)

Ganz schön staubig wars heute....


----------



## chillmirage (11. März 2009)

staubig  ik schmeiss mir wech... 

danke an tom und carsten. war ne klasse tour. ich konnte einiges lernen. super!


----------



## sun909 (12. März 2009)

...und der Sternenhimmel!

...und der Mond!

...und juuuuuut war es!

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der weiße HAI 

Schöne grüße


----------



## chillmirage (12. März 2009)

Jetzt fehlt nur noch der weiße HAI


----------



## MTBKäfer (12. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> danke an tom und carsten. war ne klasse tour. ich konnte einiges lernen. super!


 
 Ohh da habe ich ja richtig viel verpaßt, eine kleine Lehrstunde bei Tom und Carsten hätte mir ganz sicher auch nicht geschadet !! Ich hoffe in 3 Wochen geht das Lernen dann weiter !




sun909 schrieb:


> ...und der Sternenhimmel!
> ...und der Mond!


 
Und das auch noch ..... ok ihr habt mich .... ich ärger mich RICHTIG gestern nicht dabei gewesen zu sein


----------



## chillmirage (12. März 2009)

wer hat noch lust?

werde mit zwei leuten fahren: philmop und yogi bis jetzt

http://www.ruhrpottbiker.de/html/ausschreibung.html

lg chris


----------



## yogi71 (12. März 2009)

Meine Idee hier einfach reinstellen, vielleicht wollt ich mit Dir allein! 

Quatsch , je mehr desto lustiger!

Wir sind schon vier
1.Chillmirage
2.philmop
3.mscharf
4.ich


----------



## chillmirage (12. März 2009)

:d


----------



## Merlin (13. März 2009)

> Und das auch noch ..... ok ihr habt mich .... ich ärger mich RICHTIG gestern nicht dabei gewesen zu sein




Aaah, dann hätten wir unser Ziel ja erreicht.  Rebecca, in Wirklichkeit wars ganz schön doof, wir wollten dich nur ärgern...


----------



## sun909 (13. März 2009)

Schleimer!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (13. März 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> in Wirklichkeit wars ganz schön doof


----------



## Redfraggle (13. März 2009)

Nun, ich war am Mittwoch laufen und kann nur bestätigen, daß der Mond einfach wunderschön war! Da ich ja per pedes auf Asphalt unterwegs war, kam ich auch völlig sauber und ohne Matsch zu hause an!


----------



## chillmirage (15. März 2009)

heute eine schöne runde dorch den kofo gefahren. fünf leutz waren wir dann doch und sind sehr gemütlich gefahren. das wetter war uns gnädig und so sind wir trocken und auch recht sauber geblieben

dank an cappa, philmop, konsors und pascal.

am donnerstag habe ich einen nightride für die gleiche strecke eingstellt der im selben tempo gefahren wird.

26km mit 280HM in 2,5h


----------



## konsors (15. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> heute eine schöne runde dorch den kofo gefahren. fünf leutz waren wir dann doch und sind sehr gemütlich gefahren. das wetter war uns gnädig und so sind wir trocken und auch recht sauber geblieben
> 
> dank an cappa, philmop, konsors und pascal.
> 
> ...



Jau.... herzlichen Dank an chillmirage für die schöne Runde  und den anderen ebenfalls Dank für Ihre Geduld mit mir


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2009)

So,
der Dienstagstermin steht:

Abfahrt (!) 18.30 Uhr,

Treffpunkt 18.15 Uhr Eingang Nachtigallental in Königswinter. Es zieht uns diesmal unter Führung von Tom zielstrebig in den Süden 

Helm, Licht, funktionierendes MTB sind Voraussetzungen, um mitzufahren. 

Fragen bitte hier im Thread!

einen schönen Montag 

sun909


----------



## chillmirage (16. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> am donnerstag habe ich einen nightride für die gleiche strecke eingstellt




ACHTUNG!

das soll natürlich MITTWOCH heissen


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2009)

...Editierfunktion  ? ...


----------



## chillmirage (16. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Editierfunktion  ? ...



schon richtig. ich dachte aber dass das so besser auffällt. ich habe zb die änderung der uhrzeit in lohmar nicht so ganz gecheckt bis ich deine mail gelesen hatte^^


----------



## chillmirage (17. März 2009)

hola

was denn los hier 
so schlimm is das mit dem matsch doch nun wirklich nicht mehr
wir müssen was tun damit der käfer uns nicht in grund und boden fährt wenn sie von der insel kommt.
ich hab heute auch schon ein paar mal die sonne gesehen... auch nachdem ich aufgehört hab zu träumen

AUF AUF

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonntherize (17. März 2009)

hallo zusammen.
wann wird denn nun gefahren? heute oder morgen?
olli


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2009)

Heute UND Morgen 

Heute 7G ab Nachtigallental, morgen KoFo ab schlag mich tot, keine Ahnung 

Punkte Punkte Oli, wird sonst eng im Team...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Bonntherize (17. März 2009)

ich weiß, ich weiß...
war letzte woche krank, sonst hätte ich guido ja schon fast gehabt! 
aber jetzt wirds wohl eng in den verbleibenden 2 wochen...
nachtigallental ist für mich doof bis 18:30. das schaff ich zeitlich nicht.
also eher morgen kofo. wieviel uhr denn? chris, du bist da doch sicher am start, oder?


----------



## chillmirage (17. März 2009)

guckt ihr hier

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8027

soll eine sehr gemütliche tour mit wenigen höhenmetern werden. 

@bonntherize: bin nicht nur da sondern bis jetzt auch ganz alleine


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> ...wir müssen was tun damit der käfer uns nicht in grund und boden fährt wenn sie von der insel kommt.
> ...



tja, angesichts dessen hier:

"Hier ist super, Sonne, blauer Himmel usw. *450km* haben wir schon, heute Ruhetag !

Euch viel Spass heute und morgen und gruesse alle von mir,

LG Rebecca"

ist das wohl zu spät mit dem in Grund und Boden fahren... 

grüße
sun909


----------



## chillmirage (17. März 2009)

och, also ich bin mit meiner km-bilanz seit samstag auch recht zufrieden
möchte nur gerne noch mehr "mitnehmen" (die dann unten auf mich warten)
aber hast schon recht 450km  das is schon ein wort!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. März 2009)

tja,
ein Anruf und jetzt bin ich wohl raus für heute abend...

Darf mich noch ein wenig mit Software bzw. Datenbank herumschlagen  

Hoffe, Tom übernimmt... Chris, du bist dabei?

Wolfgang wollte auch kommen, evt. noch Hans Josef.

grummelnde Grüße
C.


----------



## chillmirage (17. März 2009)

so ein mist... hast aber auch kein glück im moment aber du weisst der alternativ termin morgen steht
schade hab extra die kamera für dich eingepackt. soll ich die tom geben oder vllt doch morgen dir

klar bin ich heute abend dabei!!!!


----------



## chillmirage (17. März 2009)

@bonntherize:


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> so ein mist... hast aber auch kein glück im moment aber du weisst der alternativ termin morgen steht
> schade hab extra die kamera für dich eingepackt. soll ich die tom geben oder vllt doch morgen dir
> 
> klar bin ich heute abend dabei!!!!



Jup,
gib sie Tom bitte mit. Den werde ich die Woche wg. Ärmlingen noch kurz besuchen...Morgen wird nicht klappen.

Euch viel Spaß!
C.


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2009)

WICHTIG: 

Die Tour heute wird gecancelt. Wer trotzdem fahren will, wendet sich bitte per PN an chillmirage oder hier im Thread!

Wir fahren dann morgen abend...

sorry, Arbeit Arbeit Arbeit 
C.


----------



## chillmirage (17. März 2009)

hola sombreros

bin dann gleich am treffpunkt

lg chris


----------



## chillmirage (17. März 2009)

hui
wie war das... im zweifel immer hoch
dann kommen auch in einer stunde und fünfundviezig über 800hm zustande.

vielen dank an den kurvenkratzer für eine sehr schöne tour auf die berge auch wenn wir noch zwei 400er hätten machen müssen aber ich glaube da hab ich ihn etwas gebremst befürchte ich

top war´s

lg chris


----------



## Merlin (18. März 2009)

Und das besten: Heute abend gehts weiter! Ich bin dann auch am Start...


----------



## sun909 (18. März 2009)

me too....


----------



## Bonntherize (18. März 2009)

Jungs,
ich bin zu 90 % raus heute. 
Muss mich den Zwängen des Pärchenlebens unterwerfen... ;-) 
Und das bei dem Wetter...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (18. März 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Jungs,
> ich bin zu 90 % raus heute.
> Muss mich den Zwängen des Pärchenlebens unterwerfen... ;-)
> Und das bei dem Wetter...




is doch kein problem nimm sie mit


----------



## Larsi (19. März 2009)

Cool wars. Vielen Dank an Chris fürs guiden und zeigen neuer Ecken und Wege... und das alles fast vor der Haustür. Perfekt.


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2009)

Moin,

ja, "cool" war es für Lars in der Tat so ohne Handschuhe 

Respekt, dass du bei 3° noch den Lenker halten konntest, bibber....

Sag mal noch Daten an Chris (hm, km, Schnitt), wir sind ja neugierig, was wir so geschafft haben gestern 

Vielen Dank fürs Guiden!

grüße
sun909


----------



## chillmirage (19. März 2009)

guten morgen euch

[nomedia="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=GcZpzbtb4Yc"]YouTube - Selig - "Schau Schau" (Official Video)[/nomedia]

daten kommen dann gleich wenn ich mich von dem schönen lied erholt hab


----------



## Kalinka (19. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> guten morgen euch
> YouTube - Selig - "Schau Schau" (Official Video)
> daten kommen dann gleich wenn ich mich von dem schönen lied erholt hab


Das ist wirklich ein klasse Lied...das Album müßte die Tage erscheinen.


----------



## Bonntherize (19. März 2009)

Fährt heute vielleicht jemand ein Ründchen? Ich wäre für ne kleine Kofo-Runde ab ca. 18 Uhr zu haben...


----------



## sun909 (19. März 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Fährt heute vielleicht jemand ein Ründchen? Ich wäre für ne kleine Kofo-Runde ab ca. 18 Uhr zu haben...




...der Chris bestimmt 

Er ist aber grad verdammt schnell unterwegs...

Habe selber nur ein Kinder-Laufrad zur Verfügung, da könnte ich heute selbst bergab nicht mithalten 

Viel Spaß wenn ihr fahrt, das Wetter ist GEIL!

grüße
sun909


----------



## yogi71 (19. März 2009)

Der Chris hat keine Zeit zum fahren!  Der muss arbeiten!


----------



## chillmirage (21. März 2009)

gute nacht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. März 2009)

Kleine Info: Die nächste Dienstagsrunde ist mal wieder wetterabhängig und aufgrund mieser Vorhersagen noch nicht ausgeschrieben. Wird also eher was kurzfristiges.


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2009)

Moin,
aufgrund des Wetterberichtes für heute und morgen mit einigen Litern Regen bin ich für Dienstag raus. 

Nach Samstag keinen Bock mehr auf Matschwetter und Hangabflüge  ...

Schöne Grüße + Woche!


----------



## chillmirage (23. März 2009)

hola

ich glaube ich schliesse mich carsten an. der zuerwartende schnee im siebengebirge ab heute abend (schneefallgrenze unter 400m) ist auch nicht so ganz mein ding. ausserdem sollte ich auch mal pausieren. 
Ich würde mal eine runde durch den kofo am mittwoch anpeilen. diese aber auch eher abhängig vom wetter. 

lg chris


----------



## sun909 (23. März 2009)

Tja,
ich bin abends für den Rest der Woche "dicht"...

Muß ggf. auch den Stammtisch canceln, mal schauen. 

Wer von euch ist denn Sonntag dabei? Tom kann leider nicht, Oli auch nicht, was ist mit dem "Rest"?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2009)

Könnte Mittwoch ausnahmsweise, allerdings frühestens um 19.00 Uhr.


----------



## chillmirage (23. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Könnte Mittwoch ausnahmsweise, allerdings frühestens um 19.00 Uhr.



hola barbara

dann würde ich sagen lass uns den mittwoch doch hier festhalten und als Treffpunkt würde ich den poppelsdorfer platz um 19:00 vorschlagen. ich warte aber mit einem eintrag in die termine bis morgen...oder

lg chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2009)

Hallo Chris!

Warte ruhig noch,da der Regen, laut Wetterbericht, wohl die nächsten Tage zur Dauereinrichtung wird!


----------



## grüner Frosch (23. März 2009)

Ich warte auf die Zeitumstellung, kann keine Bikebeleuchtung mehr sehen


----------



## chillmirage (23. März 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich warte auf die Zeitumstellung, kann keine Bikebeleuchtung mehr sehen




och du armer... hast es jetzt auch noch an den augen


 lg chris


----------



## Redfraggle (23. März 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ich warte auf die Zeitumstellung, kann keine Bikebeleuchtung mehr sehen



...geht mir ähnlich!
ICH WILL SOMMER!

Ätsch, fahre bald nach Malle 

!


----------



## Merlin (24. März 2009)

> Ätsch, fahre bald nach Malle




Oooh, wann denn? Carsten und ich sind vom 8.4. bis 15.4. dort...


----------



## Redfraggle (24. März 2009)

Ooch, knapp verpasst! Wir fahren erst am 20..
Also auch Malle, fest in deutscher Bikerhand!


----------



## sun909 (24. März 2009)

tja Kinners,
der Wettergott weiß heut aber auch nicht genau, was er will 

Sonne, Regen, hell und dunkel schickt er hier gen Beuel. So wie es jetzt ausschaut, könnte man ja glatt fahren (ok, den Regen von gestern ein wenig verdrängt...), aber leider kein Radel mit.

Gehe dann nachher um kurz nach sechs Brückenrunde laufen, wenn sich jemand anschließen mag....?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (24. März 2009)

Gehe dann nachher um kurz nach sechs Brückenrunde laufen, wenn sich jemand anschließen mag....?

grüße
sun909[/QUOTE]

Schade, leider zu spät gelesen!


----------



## chillmirage (25. März 2009)

moin moin

also ich denke jedweder kommentar zum wetter erübrigt sich nach einem blick aus dem fenster :-/
da ich mich heute auch nicht so toll fühle werde ich nicht in den kofo fahren. aber das wochenende wird ja besser :-D

euch einen guten start in den tag


----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2009)

Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
Normalerweise würde ich jetzt vorschlagen, ein Ründchen mit dem RR zu drehen, mein gutes Stück ist aber leider defekt und muß erst repariert werden.
Wie sieht es mit ´ner Runde joggen aus?
Wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (25. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Du sprichst mir aus der Seele!
> Normalerweise würde ich jetzt vorschlagen, ein Ründchen mit dem RR zu drehen, mein gutes Stück ist aber leider defekt und muß erst repariert werden.
> Wie sieht es mit ´ner Runde joggen aus?
> Wenn es nicht in Strömen regnet!
> Lg. Barbara




würde ich gerne spontan entscheiden da mein magen irgendwie in protestlaune ist
bis wann brauchst du die info?


----------



## sun909 (25. März 2009)

...schwimmen ist bei dem Wetter wohl die bessere Alternative...

da ist zumindest das Wasser warm 

ich bin laufmäßig heute raus, der Blick aus dem Fenster raubt mir doch ein wenig die Motivation 

grüße
sun909 (der sich wünscht, der liebe Gott denkt mal mehr an diesen Namen)


----------



## chillmirage (25. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> sun909 (der sich wünscht, der liebe Gott denkt mal mehr an diesen Namen)


----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> würde ich gerne spontan entscheiden da mein magen irgendwie in protestlaune ist
> bis wann brauchst du die info?



Null Problemo.Schicke Dir per PM mal meine Handynummer und dann kannnst Du Dich ja melden.
Kann sogar früher als 19.00.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## chillmirage (25. März 2009)

sorry bin für heute raus. hab´s eindeutig mit dem magen :-/


----------



## Redfraggle (25. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> sorry bin für heute raus. hab´s eindeutig mit dem magen :-/



Gute Besserung!Werde mich dann alleine durch den Regen kämpfen!


----------



## Merlin (26. März 2009)

> Normalerweise würde ich jetzt vorschlagen, ein Ründchen mit dem RR zu drehen, mein gutes Stück ist aber leider defekt und muß erst repariert werden.



Nanu, hast du es etwa dem Uwe geliehen?


----------



## Redfraggle (26. März 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nanu, hast du es etwa dem Uwe geliehen?



Tja, daß läge nahe,aber ich habe das tatsächlich ganz alleine geschafft !


----------



## Merlin (29. März 2009)

So, da die Prognosen freundlich aussehen, hier der Termin für nächsten Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8089

Ach ja: Punkte gibts dann keine mehr...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (29. März 2009)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

ich bin wieder da ! Braungebrannt, mit 1600km in den Beinen. Sorry muß euch jetzt ein wenig neidisch machen, aber 2 Wochen lang keine Wolke zu sehen und immer bei 20 Grad Rad zu fahren ist schon schön !!
OK, Ok jetzt wirds ja auch hier sommerlich!

Falls ich meine Beine und meinen Hintern dazu überreden kann diese Woche schon wieder aufs Rad zu steigen, bin ich am Dienstag dabei !

Freue mich schon, LG Rebecca


----------



## Marc B (29. März 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> (...) immer bei 20 Grad Rad zu fahren ist schon schön !!
> OK, Ok jetzt wirds ja auch hier sommerlich!



Dann hast du also jetzt die Sonne nach Bonn mitgebracht Das passt mir super ins Konzept, also dann kann es ja jetzt wieder losgehen (vor einer Woche war es gut, doch die letzten Tage waren eher durchwachsen...)

Wenn ihr mal auf der linken Rheinseite fahrt, sagt Bescheid. Ich hoffe jedoch dieses Jahr auch ein paar mal im Siebengebirge fahren zu können.

Viele Grüße und Ride on,
Marc


----------



## Redfraggle (30. März 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, da die Prognosen freundlich aussehen, hier der Termin für nächsten Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8089
> 
> Ach ja: Punkte gibts dann keine mehr...



Würde mich ja gerne anschließen, aber nachdem ich gestern die Schlammschlacht mitgemacht habe (ohne ganz gesund zu sein ), bin ich jetzt, wie erwartet, richtig heftig erkältet!
Viele Grüße und viel Spaß
Barbara


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, da die Prognosen freundlich aussehen, hier der Termin für nächsten Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8089
> Ach ja: Punkte gibts dann keine mehr...


Jetzt, wo die Tage länger sind, äh... genaugenommen ist es nur länger hell, werde ich Euch sicher das eine oder andere mal Gesellschaft leisten. Diesen Dienstag könnt ihr noch ohne meine Bremslichkeit rasen.


----------



## chillmirage (30. März 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> bin ich jetzt, wie erwartet, richtig heftig erkältet!




balwechselcharakter 

schade und gute besserung


----------



## chillmirage (30. März 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ohne meine Bremslichkeit rasen.



 den muss ich mir merken...

bremslichkeit... klasse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (30. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> balwechselcharakter
> 
> schade und gute besserung



Danke.Werde mir jetzt ernsthaft Mühe geben richtig gesund zu werden, der Husten geht mir nämlich ziemlich auf den Keks!


----------



## Kalinka (30. März 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> den muss ich mir merken...
> 
> bremslichkeit... klasse


Wirst es ja erleben!


----------



## Marc B (30. März 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ich bin laufmäßig heute raus, der Blick aus dem Fenster raubt mir doch ein wenig die Motivation



Here comes the sun, dududuludu

Sieht gut aus draussen.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## chillmirage (31. März 2009)

hola

also da muss ich wohl mal abbitte leisten  und meinen mitfahrern danken.
wollte ich mich wohl mal im exploren versuchen ....
ist mir auch geglückt und so irrten drei leutz durchs siebengebirge  aber wenn man die wege oft genug an einem abend fährt... findet man auch zurück
sven und martin danke danke danke hat echt spass gemacht und naja ich übe dann mal weiter...

@sven: ja! ohne beinlinge das nächste mal!!!


----------



## sun909 (6. April 2009)

So,
kurzer Zwischenstand:

Ein Teil der Dienstagsfahrer verabschiedet sich am Mittwoch in Richtung Mallorca und wird dort die Trails eine Runde unsicher machen 

Für die anderen wird Chris seine berühmt-berüchtigten "Explorer Touren für Neue-Wege-führen-durchs-7G" durchführen. 

Wagemutige sind gerne eingeladen 

Bis dahin alles gute, schöne Ostertage, Eiersuchen, Schoki essen etc. pp.!

Carsten


----------



## Marc B (6. April 2009)

Hi Carsten,

war cool gestern. Ich wünsche euch eine pannen- und sturzfreie Zeit auf der Insel

Wir sehen uns dann hoffentlich demnächst mal auf einer Tour oder so.

Ride on,
Marc


----------



## chillmirage (6. April 2009)

hola

es tut mir leid aber ich bin für diese woche wohl ganz raus
hab gestern nen ast ins auge bekommen und jetzt seh ich irgendwie doch arg seltsam aus. deshalb auch nur ne kurze nachricht.
auge ist recht rot und tränt die ganze zeit ausserdem fühlt es sich an als wäre der ast noch drin
sollte es besser werden melde ich mich natürlich

wünsch euch nen guten start in die woche

lieben gruss chris


----------



## Kalinka (6. April 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola
> 
> es tut mir leid aber ich bin für diese woche wohl ganz raus
> hab gestern nen ast ins auge bekommen und jetzt seh ich irgendwie doch arg seltsam aus. deshalb auch nur ne kurze nachricht.
> ...


Gute Besserung...solltest Du *Mittwoch* was fahren wollen, da könnte ich...
Langsam! 
Verfahrer und Abkürzungen, die den Namen nicht verdienen bin ich gewohnt!


----------



## sun909 (6. April 2009)

Mensch Chris,
dich kann man ja auch nicht ein WE alleine fahren lassen 

Dann drück ich mal beide Augen zu, dass du morgen nicht guiden kannst 

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Redfraggle (6. April 2009)

Gute Besserung Chris!
Bepanthen Augensalbe hilft sehr gut!
Bis bald im Wald!
Lg.Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonntherize (6. April 2009)

Mensch Chilli! Was machst denn Du für Sachen?! Gute Besserung!
Ich melde mich dagegen gesund und munter aus dem Snowboard-Urlaub zurück und wäre morgen bei einer Dienstagsrunde dabei. Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Rest, der nicht nach Malle fährt?


----------



## sun909 (6. April 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> ...
> Ich melde mich dagegen gesund und munter aus dem Snowboard-Urlaub zurück ...



na, wenigstens einer 

Boris fällt z.Zt. noch aus, Chris ebenso, MTB-Käfer kannst du mal anschreiben, die hat Sehnsucht nach "richtigem" Fahrrad; oder du probierst es bei dem Rest aus dem E-MailVerteiler.

Bis bald!
sun909


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. April 2009)

Wir fahren morgen auch wieder 18:30Uhr von T-Mobile aus. Könnt euch gerne anschließen wenn ihr mögt.


----------



## Redfraggle (6. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wir fahren morgen auch wieder 18:30Uhr von T-Mobile aus. Könnt euch gerne anschließen wenn ihr mögt.



Nen Film?!


----------



## Redfraggle (6. April 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Mensch Chilli! Was machst denn Du für Sachen?! Gute Besserung!
> Ich melde mich dagegen gesund und munter aus dem Snowboard-Urlaub zurück und wäre morgen bei einer Dienstagsrunde dabei. Wie siehts denn aus mit dem Rest, der nicht nach Malle fährt?



Bin momentan noch in der Reha-Phase, da mir meine Rippen den wochenlangen Husten übel genommen haben.
Werde locker am Rhein entlang rollen.
Bis denne
Barbara


----------



## joscho (7. April 2009)

Hi Carsten, Merlin usw. 

ich wünsche Euch traumhaftes Wetter und viel Spaß auf der Insel. Und unabhängig vom Wetter; vergiss die Sonnenbrille nicht 

Kommt gut hin, durch und zurück.

Gruß
joerg



sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> kurzer Zwischenstand:
> 
> Ein Teil der Dienstagsfahrer verabschiedet sich am Mittwoch in Richtung Mallorca und wird dort die Trails eine Runde unsicher machen
> ...


----------



## Merlin (7. April 2009)

Danke Jörg. Dem Rest viel Spaß, wir werden ihn sicherlich haben....und bis bald.


----------



## MTBKäfer (7. April 2009)

@ Chris: GUTE BESSERUNG!!! Du machst ja Sachen, werde schnell wieder gesund!

@ Carsten und Tom: Wünsche euch eine super schöne Woche auf Mallorca, mit ganz viel Sonne, schönen Trails und viel Spaß. Kommt heile wieder!!



sun909 schrieb:


> MTB-Käfer kannst du mal anschreiben, die hat Sehnsucht nach "richtigem" Fahrrad


 
Stimmt !!!!


----------



## Bonntherize (14. April 2009)

Hallo Dienstagsrunde! 
Wer fährt denn heute auch ohne die Mallorca-Truppe? 
Chris, hast du wieder alles im Blick?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (14. April 2009)

alles im blick, motiviert, eiweissgeschockt, rennradgeschädigt, planlos....

wann, wo...

ich würde gerne ab ramersdorf starten da verfahre ich mich dann auch nicht

gruss chris


----------



## Bonntherize (14. April 2009)

super. bin dabei. wie immer 18:30?


----------



## chillmirage (14. April 2009)

von mir aus 18:30


----------



## chillmirage (14. April 2009)

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8207

Termin steht!


----------



## chillmirage (14. April 2009)

was ein abend........
hola

erst dachte ich es würde wegen gewitter ausfallen... dann konnte ich aber olli doch noch motivieren... während ich auf ihn wartete kamen noch zwei leutz mit gerdu vom telekom treff und zum ersten mal noch luanna... sah nach einer guten truppe aus... die ersten tropfen hielten uns auch nicht auf... im gegenteil, luanna sauste gar heftig los...

leider mussten wir aber schon nach kurzer zeit die ausfahrt wegen eines dummen unfalls beenden. ein rtw sammelte den verunfallten ein und der rest fuhr dann zum dönermann.

@gerdu: vllt kannst du mich auf dem laufenden halten wie es dem armen kerl geht. ich weiss seinen namen nicht, wünsche ihm an dieser stelle trotzdem alles gute.

dem rest vielen dank fürs kommen.


----------



## chillmirage (15. April 2009)

hola

dem unfallfahrer geht es soweit gut. er hat wohl die schulter gebrochen. mit ein bischen glück kann es ohne op heilen. 

gute besserung!

gruss christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (15. April 2009)

> ein rtw sammelte den verunfallten ein





> dem unfallfahrer geht es soweit gut. er hat wohl die schulter gebrochen.



Hey Leute, da sind wir mal eine Woche nicht da...au weia. 

Jetzt haben wir es geschafft, unbeschadet aus Malle zurück zukommen (obwohl das hiesige Terrain alles versucht hat um uns vom Rad zu holen), und dann veranstaltet ihr hier sowas. 

Gute Besserung auch von mir, klingt ja echt böse...


----------



## chillmirage (15. April 2009)

juhu

willkommen zurück!!!

 lieben gruss chris


----------



## Redfraggle (16. April 2009)

Hola Senores!

Schön, daß ihr wieder wohlbehalten da seid.
Das Wetter war wohl nicht so gut auf Malle,
da hoffe ich mal, daß sich das nächste Woche ändert
und dann können wir Erlebnisse austauschen!
Viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2009)

Hallo Barbara,
ja, wir haben zielstrebig die Regentage für euch mitgenommen, damit bei euch die Sonne scheint 

Die letzten beiden Tage waren prima, ansonsten morgens eher mau, nachmittags dann klarer bis sonnig. Aber noch recht frisch, gerade zu dem Vergleich hier...

Aber wir sind wie geplant gefahren und haben dann viel "Wellness" integriert 

Chris: Wo hat sich der arme denn auf die Schulter gelegt? War es nass oder wie ist das passiert? Mann mann mann, ihr macht Sachen...

Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall an den Sturzpiloten!

grüße
sun909

P.S. @Barbara: Wg. Transportkarton habe ich Uwe die Infos geschickt, ggf. per mail oder Tel melden, ok?


----------



## Bonntherize (17. April 2009)

Schön, dass ihr gesund und munter zurück seid!

Tja mit dem Unfall war schon blöd. Der Nücker Felsenweg entwickelt sich zu einem Harakiri-Ride. Erst wird Guido traumatisiert, jetzt eine gebrochene Schulter. Der gute ist bei der der letzten hohen Stufe seitlich weggerutscht und am Baum hängen geblieben...


----------



## Merlin (18. April 2009)

So Kinners, am Dienstag gehts wieder in größerer Runde los: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8233


----------



## Redfraggle (18. April 2009)

Vielen Dank nochmal für´s Angebot Carsten!
Hat sich aber schon erledigt, da der Franzmann mir  ausgeholfen hat!
Bis bald im Wald dann
Adios und via con dias!


----------



## MTBKäfer (20. April 2009)

Jungs, schön, daß ihr heile wieder hier seid !!!

Bin morgen auch wieder dabei, FREUE MICH!!!!!

LG Rebecca


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2009)

hi,
bin leider raus morgen, bin jobtechnisch in der anderen Richtung unterwegs und dann nicht rechtzeitig in BN 

euch viel Spaß und keine Stunts!

grüße


----------



## Bonntherize (21. April 2009)

Hallo Dienstagsfahrer!
Ich bzw. ein befreundeter Fotograf hat bei der Runde heute abend ein Attentat auf uns vor: Er macht gerade eine Reportage über Radsport in Deutschland und braucht noch ein paar MTB-Bilder. Wenn von Euch niemand etwas dagegen hat, wird er uns heute bei dem schönen Wetter begleiten und ein paar Profi-Bilder schießen. Die kriegen wir hinterher natürlich alle auf CD. Es könnte höchstens bedeuten, dass wir die eine oder andere Stelle 2x fahren müssen. Er kommt nicht mit Fahrrad, sondern mit Motorrad. Erste Station für Fotos wäre m. E. dann oben auf dem Trail durch die Waldau vor dem Nücker Felsenweg, zweite Station evt. Breiberge oder so. An diesen Ecken wird er uns dann erwarten. Ist das für den Guide okay? Was haltet Ihr davon? 
Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (21. April 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Hallo Dienstagsfahrer!
> Ich bzw. ein befreundeter Fotograf hat bei der Runde heute abend ein Attentat auf uns vor: Er macht gerade eine Reportage über Radsport in Deutschland und braucht noch ein paar MTB-Bilder. Wenn von Euch niemand etwas dagegen hat, wird er uns heute bei dem schönen Wetter begleiten und ein paar Profi-Bilder schießen. Die kriegen wir hinterher natürlich alle auf CD. Es könnte höchstens bedeuten, dass wir die eine oder andere Stelle 2x fahren müssen. Er kommt nicht mit Fahrrad, sondern mit Motorrad. Erste Station für Fotos wäre m. E. dann oben auf dem Trail durch die Waldau vor dem Nücker Felsenweg, zweite Station evt. Breiberge oder so. An diesen Ecken wird er uns dann erwarten. Ist das für den Guide okay? Was haltet Ihr davon?
> Gruß
> Olli



Ohh, mist, das schaffe ich nicht mehr!!

Rasieren, Föhnen, Bike, Schuhe, Zähne, putzen - Wheelie üben....... na ja, fahre ich halt wie Herr Chillmirage mit Ganzkopfmaske


----------



## Bonntherize (21. April 2009)




----------



## chillmirage (21. April 2009)

sorry bin leider für heute raus. wünsche euch aber viel spass beim super wetter.

lieben gruss 

chris


----------



## chillmirage (21. April 2009)

fährt sonntag noch wer mit nach essen?


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2009)

Ooooh, was war das eine schöne Abendrunde! Womit soll ich anfangen? Tja, mal ganz pragmatisch: Es trafen sich 8 Schönwetterbiker in Ramersdorf, mit dem Monsterchen stieß dann noch Nummer 9 oben auf dem Petersberg dazu. Dort gab es dann auch die besagte Fotosession...ich hoffe mal die Bilder wirken nicht zuuu gestellt. 

Kurz zuvor gabs noch den Stunt von Bonntherize auf dem Lücker Felsenweg, unserem Crash-Trail Nummer eins. Heute gings trotz gutem Abflug über den Lenker aber wohl mit ein paar Schürfwunden aus. 

In nicht gerade langsamem Tempo flogen wir dann kreuz und quer durchs Siebengebirge, Ziel wie so oft die Breiberge. Vorneweg natürlich unser "Langsamfahrer" Nummer eins, der grüne Frosch. 

Nachdem wir die Steilabfahrt von der Burgruine Rosenau ALLE fahrend bewältigt hatten (endlich konnte ich Daywalker und Monsterchen mal einen neuen Weg zeigen), gings weiter zur Margarethenhöhe und zum Löwenburger Hof.

Das Monsterchen zeigt uns dann eine SAUGEILE Variante runter nach Rhöndorf, die wir sicherlich nicht das letzte Mal gefahren sind. Vielen Dank dafür. 

Am letzten Hubbel gabs dann noch den winke-winke Stunt unseres Käfers, der sich wie immer sehen lassen konnte.  A propos, liebe Rebecca: Die Anekdote zum Kloster Lluc war nicht nett! Ich war ja schon froh, das wir den Anstieg EINMAL hochgekommen sind...

Zurück gings am Rhein....ganz gemütlich. Naja, das Tempo kam unserem Versuch des belgischen Kreisels Richtung Pollence gleich (Carsten wirds verstehen). 

Den Abschluss gabs dann im Biergarten, wo speziell Daywalker für gute Laune sorgte. Etwas durchgefroren gings dann später zurück nach Hause und unter die warme Dusche. 

Tja, ich würde sagen, es war ein mehr als gelungener Einstieg in die Zeit der kurze-hosen-und-ohne-licht-dienstagsrunden! Freue mich auf baldige Wiederholung!!!


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. April 2009)

für den einzigsten Muskelkater waren mal wieder die Lachmuskeln zuständig

Danke für den Bericht, danke an die netten Mitfahrer/innen

Weiter so


----------



## Fliewatüüt (22. April 2009)

Vielen Dank für´s mitnehmen. Hat mir sehr viel Spass gemacht und die Augen geöffnet. Berghoch werde ich mir wohl ein neues Bike zulegen müssen, denn an meinem Trainingszustand kann es nicht gelegen haben 

Bis demnächst und schönen Tag wünsch ich

Gruß Robin


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. April 2009)

jo, das war ne gelungene tour gestern abend
gleich 2 "neue" trails kennengelernt.man lernt halt nie aus.aber der oberhalb von rhöndorf. erste sahne.
aber für die beste einlage sorgte "die" 7fastumfallhillerin rebecca. wat hammer jelach....

hoffe, das wir noch viele dieser touren machen werden.das schreit ja geradezu nach vortsetzung.

bis demnächst

gruß thomas


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. April 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nachdem wir die Steilabfahrt von der Burgruine Rosenau ALLE fahrend bewältigt hatten (endlich konnte ich Daywalker und Monsterchen mal einen neuen Weg zeigen),



Ist das der, der hinter der Ruine runter geht, den Fahrweg quert und an der Schutzhütte am Abzweig zur Brücke mündet? Den bin ich mal hochgewandert und da sah er schon übel zugerichtet aus. Der weiche Boden gerade ganz oben war schon tief zerfurcht. Der Trail schien mir damals ausschließlich von Bikern benutzt, die da nicht ohne blockiertes Hinterrad runterkommen. 
Macht zart, Leute!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Spooky (22. April 2009)

Ich denke schon, der sah das letzte Mal schon aus wie Sau.

Schade, hätte den Weg wohl damals doch nicht in die Wanderung einbauen sollen.



Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ist das der, der hinter der Ruine runter geht, den Fahrweg quert und an der Schutzhütte am Abzweig zur Brücke mündet? Den bin ich mal hochgewandert und da sah er schon übel zugerichtet aus. Der weiche Boden gerade ganz oben war schon tief zerfurcht. Der Trail schien mir damals ausschließlich von Bikern benutzt, die da nicht ohne blockiertes Hinterrad runterkommen.
> Macht zart, Leute!


----------



## Bonntherize (22. April 2009)

Kurz zuvor gabs noch den Stunt von Bonntherize auf dem Lücker Felsenweg, unserem Crash-Trail Nummer eins. Heute gings trotz gutem Abflug über den Lenker aber wohl mit ein paar Schürfwunden aus. 


Mannmannmnann... Jetzt weiß ich auch, woher der Nücker Felsenweg seinen Namen hat... Liegen da doch tatsächlich dicke Brocken mitten auf dem Weg rum. Kann da nicht mal einer aufräumen?! 
Bin heute morgen ganz schön verknautscht aufgewacht. Aber halb so wild. Sonntag Ahr ist derzeit noch nicht gefährdet!


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. April 2009)

Spooky schrieb:


> Ich denke schon, der sah das letzte Mal schon aus wie Sau.
> 
> Schade, hätte den Weg wohl damals doch nicht in die Wanderung einbauen sollen.



Der Steilweg ist uns schon länger bekannt, wir sind den schon locker vor 2-3 Jahren runtergefahren. Gezeigt hatte uns den damals ein 7-Hiller, wir sind halt hinterhergefahren  Ich bin diesen auch schon mit einem gewissen Geist aus dem 7Gb gefahren.

Na ja, auch wenn wir diesen Weg nicht "angelegt" haben, so richtig gut sah er Aufgrund seiner Bodenbeschaffenheit noch nie aus. 

Lassen wir Ihn halt in Zukunft aus.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. April 2009)

Ihr kennt das Problem, das einige mit Bikern im Siebengebirge haben. 
Ihr wisst um den Vorwurf der Erosionsverstärkung durch Biker. 
Ihr wisst, dass dieser Weg genau darunter leidet.
Ihr wisst, dass man die Spuren sehr eindeutig Bikern zuordnen kann.
Ihr wisst, dass man uns das mit großer Genugtuung unter die Nase reiben wird.

Wieso in Dreigottesnamen fahrt Ihr dann überhaupt da runter? Besser wird unser Ruf davon nicht.

Claus.


----------



## Spooky (22. April 2009)

Ach sch... drauf. Die Schäden die die Harvester momentan im Siebengebirge hinterlassen sind bedeutend schlimmer. Ich kann mich aber nicht daran erinnern den jemals in eine Tour eingebaut zu haben.

Egal, euch viel Spaß weiterhin. Hoffe bald mal wieder mit dabei sein zu können.


Grüße
Marco



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Der Steilweg ist uns schon länger bekannt, wir sind den schon locker vor 2-3 Jahren runtergefahren. Gezeigt hatte uns den damals ein 7-Hiller, wir sind halt hinterhergefahren  Ich bin diesen auch schon mit einem gewissen Geist aus dem 7Gb gefahren.
> 
> Na ja, auch wenn wir diesen Weg nicht "angelegt" haben, so richtig gut sah er Aufgrund seiner Bodenbeschaffenheit noch nie aus.
> 
> Lassen wir Ihn halt in Zukunft aus.


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ihr kennt das Problem, das einige mit Bikern im Siebengebirge haben.
> Ihr wisst um den Vorwurf der Erosionsverstärkung durch Biker.
> Ihr wisst, dass dieser Weg genau darunter leidet.
> Ihr wisst, dass man die Spuren sehr eindeutig Bikern zuordnen kann.
> ...



Danke für die Kritik, die absolut berechtigt ist. Dieser Trail ist einfach wegen der Bodenbeschaffenheit für uns ungeeignet.
Hast Du totzdem meinen letzten Satz gelesen?


Nur mal so: Fährst Du die anderen Trails im 7Gb nur im trockenem Zustand? Wenn ja, ok.

Wenn nein:
Du weißt um den Vorwurf der Erosionsverstärkung durch Biker. 
Du weißt, dass dieser Weg genau darunter leidet.
Du weißt, dass man die Spuren sehr eindeutig Bikern zuordnen kann.
Du weißt, dass man uns das mit großer Genugtuung unter die Nase reiben wird.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. April 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hi,
> .... und keine Stunts!



hm,
welcher Teil davon war für Oli und den Käfer denn nicht verständlich formuliert  ?

Hoffe, ihr seid ohne bleibende Schäden davongekommen...

Hab mal wieder was verpasst, grummel 

Und zu dem Trail: zum einen scheint es mir trocken zu sein und zum anderen finde ich es etwas überzogen, hier ein großes Fass aufzumachen, warum man dort nicht fahren dürfe!

Wäre es schlammig, könnte ich es noch verstehen. Aber die mir bekannten Mitfahrer sind in der Lage, einen solchen Weg OHNE blockierendes HR zu fahren und machen damit den Weg nicht kaputt.
Punkt, Aus, Ende der Diskussion.

bis die Tage!


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2009)

P.S. Freitag Lust auf Angrillen? Könnte man in Beuel am Rhein machen. mobilen Grill hätte ich, Kohle etc. könnte ich mitbringen, Fleisch und Getränke jeder selber 

Wenn sich paar Leute finden...

grüße


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2009)

> Freitag Lust auf Angrillen?


Diesen Freitag ist wieder Stammtisch, so wie es aussieht in der Sieglinde und unter Beteiligung des Team III. Ich würde sagen, wir grillen wan anders an...?


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2009)

ups,
soweit hatte ich noch nicht geblättert...

Hatte da eher Ende des Monats im Kopf. Dann vielleicht in der Sieglinde 

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2009)

> welcher Teil davon war für Oli und den Käfer denn nicht verständlich formuliert?


Naja, beim Käfer wars eigentlich nur ihr freundliches Wesen, das ihr (fast) zum Verhängnis wurde...

Bei Bonntherize weis ichs nicht, war zu weit hinten, um den Stunt voll mitzukriegen. Dem Hörensagen nach gabs aber keine schlechte B-Note. 


Stammtisch ist immer am letzte Freitag im Monat..und das ist dieser Freitag, denn der nächste ist der 1. Mai. Diskussion bzgl. Sieglinde läuft gerade im Hennefer Forum, sobald sich was abzeichnet stelle ich nen Termin rein.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. April 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Danke für die Kritik, die absolut berechtigt ist. Dieser Trail ist einfach wegen der Bodenbeschaffenheit für uns ungeeignet.
> Hast Du totzdem meinen letzten Satz gelesen?



Ja, Boris, ich habe Deinen letzten Satz gelesen. Aber auch die davor. Und denen war zu entnehmen, dass Du das Problem mit diesem Trail schon gekannt hast, bevor ihr da gefahren seid. Und trotz dieser Kenntnis seid ihr da gefahren. Das ist der Vorwurf. 
Dass Du vorhast, den Trail nicht mehr zu fahren gereicht Dir zur Ehre - keine Frage.

Der Mutterboden ist dort oben so locker, den schiebt man auch bei trockenem Wetter zu Tale. Die Spuren verlaufen in Falllinie, was die Erosionstätigkeit eines Regengusses unterstützt. Nass oder trocken ist beim Spurenziehen egal. Es geht auch nicht um irgendwelche Trails, sondern diesen einen. Deshalb spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich bei Nässe fahre oder nicht: Es gibt Wege, die fährt man einfach nicht. Dieser gehört dazu.

Und mittlerweile fahre ich gar nicht mehr im Siebengebirge - mir ist der Spaß dort vergangen.

Ich wollte an Eure Einsicht und Vernunft appellieren und sehe weitgehend Zustimmung.  Mehr kann ich nicht wünschen.

Ride on
Claus.


----------



## grüner Frosch (22. April 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Ja, Boris, ich habe Deinen letzten Satz gelesen. Aber auch die davor. Und denen war zu entnehmen, dass Du das Problem mit diesem Trail schon gekannt hast, bevor ihr da gefahren seid. Und trotz dieser Kenntnis seid ihr da gefahren. Das ist der Vorwurf.
> Dass Du vorhast, den Trail nicht mehr zu fahren gereicht Dir zur Ehre - keine Frage.
> 
> Die Mutterboden ist dort oben so locker, den schiebt man auch bei trockenem Wetter zu Tale. Die Spuren verlaufen in Falllinie, was die Erosionstätigkeit eines Regengusses unterstützt. Nass oder trocken ist beim Spurenziehen egal. Es geht auch nicht um irgendwelche Trails, sondern diesen einen. Deshalb spielt es keine Rolle, ob ich bei Nässe fahre oder nicht: Es gibt Wege, die fährt man einfach nicht. Dieser gehört dazu.
> ...



Spooky hatte mir ja schon ein schlechtes Gewissen verabreicht, das reichte, und auf noch mehr Haue reagiere ich halt etwas allergisch.

Ich selber habe ja schon mehrfach bei meinen Touren in verschiedenen Gebieten die Mitfahrer gebeten, bitte die Schredderbremsungen einfach sein zu lassen (wegen besagten Schäden). Die Bremsspuren sind Gift für Wege und Image. Sie müssen nicht sein!

Frohes Fahrtraining noch.

Boris


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. April 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> und auf noch mehr Haue reagiere ich halt etwas allergisch.



Völlig in Ordnung. Man kann ja trotzdem mit Dir reden.



grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Frohes Fahrtraining noch.



Immer doch. Das Ziel ist zwar hoch - um genauer zu sein: steil - gesteckt, aber ich bleib dran!

Bis bald im Wald
Claus.


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2009)

> Der Mutterboden ist dort oben so locker, den schiebt man auch bei trockenem Wetter zu Tale.



Diesbezüglich muss ich dir auch Recht geben. Ein blockierendes HR lässt sich auf dem Weg nicht immer zu 100% vermeiden, nur minimieren. Aber mit oder ohne blockieren, den Trail sollten wir meiden. Habe ich gestern abend auch nicht drüber nachgedacht, aber es stimmt schon.



> Und mittlerweile fahre ich gar nicht mehr im Siebengebirge - mir ist der Spaß dort vergangen.



Das wiederum kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe/hatte bis dato so gut wie keine Probleme. Wichtig ist halt, die Stoßzeiten dort zu meiden.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (22. April 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das wiederum kann ich nicht unterschreiben. Ich habe/hatte bis dato so gut wie keine Probleme. Wichtig ist halt, die Stoßzeiten dort zu meiden.



Ich fahre - fuhr - seit 1993 im Siebengebirge. Ich weiß also, wann man dort fahren kann und wann nicht.

Von Problemen war in meinem Post keine Rede. Mir macht es keinen Spaß mehr, weil ich a) zwei unliebsame Begegnungen mit der Obrigkeit hatte und b) es mich frustriert irgendwo zu fahren, wo quasi an jedem Baum ein "Du bist hier unerwünscht"-Schild pappt. Bildlich gesprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (22. April 2009)

Hey ihr Lieben,

wahnsinns Tour gestern , DANKE!!! Hat irre viel Spaß gemacht und soo viel gelacht ...!!

Ich danke euch auch für die kleinen Mutproben, die ihr mir gestellt habt ! 
@Carsten: Ich bin diesmal die GANZE Tour auf meinem Rad geblieben, auch wenn es zugegebener Maßen an der einen oder anderen Stelle knapp war . Dennoch hast Du definitiv was verpaßt !

@Tom: Wir sind ja auch mit dem Rennrad Kloster Lluc hoch gefahren, mit dem MTB hätte das ganze ganz anders ausgesehen .

Freue mich jetzt schon auf die nächste Tour, Rebecca


----------



## Merlin (23. April 2009)

> @Tom: Wir sind ja auch mit dem Rennrad Kloster Lluc hoch gefahren, mit dem MTB hätte das ganze ganz anders ausgesehen


Du meinst, da wärt ihr dann gleich viermal hintereinander hoch gefahren, da tendenziell gemütlicher? 


So Leute, was anderes. Morgen ist Stammtisch in der Sieglinde: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8266

Wenn sich jemand anschließt, würde ich von Bonn aus mit dem Rad hin- und zurück fahren. Sind pro Strecke ca. 60 Minuten Flachland, meist Teer.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. April 2009)

Liebe Dienstags Gemütlichfahrer, wie gedenkt ihr am Samstag anzureisen? Ich würde um 11:35 Uhr mit dem RB 12376 in Dernau ankommen. Wäre das für euch okay? Liegt ja immerhin 5 Minuten hinter dem Zeitplan.


----------



## grüner Frosch (24. April 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Liebe Dienstags Gemütlichfahrer, wie gedenkt ihr am Samstag anzureisen? Ich würde um 11:35 Uhr mit dem RB 12376 in Dernau ankommen. Wäre das für euch okay? Liegt ja immerhin 5 Minuten hinter dem Zeitplan.



Klaro, auf die Jugend warten wir doch gerne, und für mich wird das an diesem Tag wahrscheinlich das einzigste mal sein, das ICH auf Dich warten muß


----------



## Merlin (26. April 2009)

Oha, die Wetterprognose für Dienstag sieht ja grauselig aus. Ich stelle daher mal nix rein...sollte die Woche über was gehen, dann gibts die Info kurzfristig hier.


----------



## Merlin (28. April 2009)

Hola,

so wie es aussieht, findet wahrscheinlich am Donnerstag ne Abendrunde statt. Wer also Lust und Zeit hat, bitte den Termin schonmal vormerken und am besten kurz Bescheid geben.


----------



## Merlin (29. April 2009)

Also Leute, hier der Termin für morgen: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8317

Ich fahre nur, falls es morgen trocken bleibt und das Wetter abends passt...


----------



## MieMaMeise (29. April 2009)

Heute war es schon kaum mehr nass. Selbst der Bunker-Pfad hinterließ kaum Rückstände. Trag mich mal für morgen ein.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. April 2009)

Wollt ihr nicht lieber das Rad gegen einen Besen tauschen und gen 
Blocksberg fliegen!
Geht bestimmt schneller!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (30. April 2009)

sorry sorry sorry

muss leider für heute abend absagen. bin eingeladen worden. zum grillen. also was essen  da kann ich nicht nein sagen.
ab morgen bleibt aber alles wie besprochen

euch viel spass

chris


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2009)

Kinners,
morgen sind wir wieder unterwegs ab Ramersdorf. Näheres siehe unter Termine...

Wer also Lust auf eine meist sturzfreie, aber nicht humorfreie Tour hat, darf sich gerne anschließen 

grüße
C.


----------



## Bonntherize (4. Mai 2009)

Bin morgen leider beruflich unterwegs... 

Aber der Fotograf von neulich hat ein paar Bilder geschickt. Sind leider noch nicht alle. Aber was schon da ist, findet ihr hier:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/128645


----------



## sun909 (4. Mai 2009)

wie alle am Schieben und Tragen 

Was war das denn? Dachte, es gibt Fotos vom FAHREN und BunnyHopp und Stunteinlagen???

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Mai 2009)

Eigentlich würde ich ja gerne mal wieder mit euch fahren, aber bei dem Wetter?
Bin durch Malle ganz schön verwöhnt!
Euch viel Spaß und viele Grüße
Barbara


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Mai 2009)

Tja, wie sieht es aus?

Wetterradar Europa sagt: Regen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (5. Mai 2009)

also ich sollte eh mal regenerieren. ich bin raus aus dem matsch für heute.


----------



## MTBKäfer (5. Mai 2009)

Bei Regen und Matsch will ich auch nicht so richtig .... :kotz:


----------



## grüner Frosch (5. Mai 2009)

Hallo Trockenfahrer,

auch ich bin heute einer

Daher werde ich nicht erscheinen

Der Termin bleibt trotzdem drinne, weil Tom oder Cartsen fahren wollen

Viele Grüße.

Boris


----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2009)

Ich bin auch raus, schade schade...


----------



## sun909 (5. Mai 2009)

Dito


----------



## Merlin (6. Mai 2009)

Ich muss sagen, so schade es auch war, aber im Nachhinein betrachtet war die Entscheidung richtig. Hat ja den ganzen Abend nicht mehr aufgehört...


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Mai 2009)

Wäre Donnerstag nicht eine Alternative? Da soll das Wetter ja wieder besser werden?


----------



## grüner Frosch (6. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich muss sagen, so schade es auch war, aber im Nachhinein betrachtet war die Entscheidung richtig. Hat ja den ganzen Abend nicht mehr aufgehört...



Du sollst doch auf Ältere hören Hat Mutti Dir das nie gesagt?


----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2009)

Hi,
starte heute spontan um 17 Uhr ab Nachtigallental. Muß noch ein wenig HM sammeln für nächste Woche Schinderhannes  

Dauer ca. 3h, hoch und runter, Tempo gemütlich, Schwierigkeit mittel; Strecke generell noch offen, je nach Lust und Laune. 

Wer mitkommen mag, meldet sich bitte per PN, ok?

Schöne Grüße
C.

P.S. Boris: damit bin ich auch raus für die GA1 Tour heute  ,aber vielleicht sehn wir uns noch?


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2009)

Wenn ich mich nicht völlig irre...



​Tom​


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (7. Mai 2009)

richtisch!!! 

Super Smiley!

grüße
C.


----------



## joscho (7. Mai 2009)

Hi Tom,





Alles Gute zum Geburtstag








​


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Mai 2009)

Alles Gute zum Geburtstag lieber Tom!
Laß Dich schön feiern und reich beschenken!
Barbara


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> starte heute spontan um 17 Uhr ab Nachtigallental. Muß noch ein wenig HM sammeln für nächste Woche Schinderhannes
> 
> Dauer ca. 3h, hoch und runter, Tempo gemütlich, Schwierigkeit mittel; Strecke generell noch offen, je nach Lust und Laune.
> ...



Schade, aber da bin ich noch beim Zahnarzt


----------



## Kalinka (7. Mai 2009)

Auch von mir alles Gute, Tom. Bleib gesund und glücklich.


----------



## Tazz (7. Mai 2009)

​

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch 
zum Geburtstag *
*lieber Tom*

hab mir sagen lassen das Du heute
*30* 
geworden bist 

























​


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Mai 2009)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag, Tom, und im auch im kommenden Jahr allzeit eine Handbreit Luft unterm Tretlager!*


----------



## Rote Laterne (7. Mai 2009)

*Alles Gute zum Geburtstag - TOM !*


----------



## Merlin (7. Mai 2009)

Hallo ihr alle, vielen Dank für die ganzen Glückwünsche. So könnte ich jedes Jahr 30 werden...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Mai 2009)

puh, gerade noch rechtzeitig

 wünsche dir alles gute zum geburtstag. und das du die nächsten 70 jahre sturzfrei überstehst............

ciao thomas


----------



## monsterchen (8. Mai 2009)

Nicht mehr rechtzeitig ,
trotzdem "HAPPY BIRTHDAY"Tom

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## sun909 (8. Mai 2009)

Tja Kinners,

für Dienstag sieht es ja wieder granatmäßig bescheiden aus  ...

Regen, Regen, Regen (96%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit, 2-4l Regen...) und ein wenig Gewitter...

Hm, wer hat seinen Teller denn nicht leer gegessen???

Also bitte ein wenig Sonnentanz am Wochenende probieren  

Schönes WE!
C.


----------



## Kalinka (9. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja Kinners,
> für Dienstag sieht es ja wieder granatmäßig bescheiden aus  ...
> Regen, Regen, Regen (96%ige Wahrscheinlichkeit, 2-4l Regen...) und ein wenig Gewitter...
> Hm, wer hat seinen Teller denn nicht leer gegessen???
> ...


Tja, wo ich doch mal Zeit hätte nächste Woche...
Denn tanz mal


----------



## MTBKäfer (11. Mai 2009)

Hey Tom,

sorry viiiel zu spät !!! Dennoch nachträglich ALLES ALLES GUTE zum (30.!!!) Geburtstag (aussehen tust Du natürlich wie 20) !!

LG Rebecca


----------



## sun909 (11. Mai 2009)

so,
aktueller Wetterbericht sagt für die ganze Woche Regen...

Wird der Mai jetzt der April? Oder ist das ein Vorgeschmack auf den Sommer  ???

Nun ja, hoffen wir mal nicht, aber für morgen erfolgt hiermit die ABSAGE!

Schöne Grüße und viel Spaß bei den Alternativ-Sportarten 

Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## grüner Frosch (11. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> so,
> aktueller Wetterbericht sagt für die ganze Woche Regen...
> 
> Wird der Mai jetzt der April? Oder ist das ein Vorgeschmack auf den Sommer  ???
> ...



Ist wohl die beste Entscheidung. Aber, wir habe ja den Sommer noch vor uns


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Mai 2009)

grüner Frosch schrieb:


> Ist wohl die beste Entscheidung. Aber, wir habe ja den Sommer noch vor uns



Genau, Boris! Allerdings hat der Regen auch etwas Gutes: Es fliegen
weniger Pollen durch die Gegend und somit freuen sich zumindest
alle Heuschnupfengeplagten!
Bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Merlin (11. Mai 2009)

Hey Boris, hast du da etwa gestern abend nicht aufgegessen?  So ein Murkswetter, kann ja nicht sein...

@MTBKäfer: Vielen Dank für Kompliment und Glückwünsche. 



> Allerdings hat der Regen auch etwas Gutes: Es fliegen
> weniger Pollen durch die Gegend und somit freuen sich zumindest
> alle Heuschnupfengeplagten!



Dem kann ich zustimmen, aber ich würde die Tränen in den Augen trotzdem hinnehmen, wenn dafür entsprechendes Wetter wäre!


----------



## Handlampe (11. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dem kann ich zustimmen, aber ich würde die Tränen in den Augen trotzdem hinnehmen, wenn dafür entsprechendes Wetter wäre!




Bei mir kommt  das auf das Gleiche raus: Ich hab Tränen in den Augen bei schönem Wetter wegen Heuschnupfen...und ich hab Tränen in den Augen bei *dem* Wetter gerade wegen Gemütslage.


----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Mai 2009)

Carsten du erinnerst dich an die Serpentinen die wir mit Eddy ausgelassen hatten? Haben uns das vor ein paar Tagen mal angesehen. Einen kleinen Einblick davon gibt es hier. Ich bin übrigens runter gelaufen


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Carsten du erinnerst dich an die Serpentinen die wir mit Eddy ausgelassen hatten? Haben uns das vor ein paar Tagen mal angesehen. Einen kleinen Einblick davon gibt es hier. Ich bin übrigens runter gelaufen



Was denn? Ist doch alles fahrbar  hust...

Na, da freu ich mich doch drauf. Sieht schön für mal ein Stündchen zum Üben aus.

Eddy hat uns ja versprochen, da noch einmal lang zu fahren. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (18. Mai 2009)

P.S. plane angesichts des guten Wetters ab halb sieben heute in Ramersdorf zu starten. 

Wer mitkommen mag, bitte hier oder per Email melden!

grüße
sun909


----------



## chillmirage (18. Mai 2009)

gute idee!!!!

bin um 18:30 in ramersdorf


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2009)

Schöne gemütliche Runde zu dritt durchs 7G, diesmal trotz Anwesenheit von Chris ohne Stunts 

Vor allem der Ausblick war bei dem Wetter grandios, so klar haben wir es oben lange nicht mehr erlebt, hoffe auf dem (leider nur Handy-)Bild kommt es ein wenig rüber 

schönen Tag!
Carsten


----------



## chillmirage (19. Mai 2009)

danke an carsten für eine herrliche runde gestern abend  was ein wetterchen und was für eine aussicht. es war sehr schön. könnte man heute abend ja glatt nochmal machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2009)

gern geschehen 

Leider kann ich bei dem guten Wetter nicht, aber schau mal in deine mails bzw. kontaktiere den Wolfgang, der wollte fahren!

Viel Spaß!
sun909


----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Leider kann ich bei dem guten Wetter nicht


 
Wie ist bei Dir gutes Wetter ??? Hier regnet es schon wieder, werde also mal wieder laufen !!! Man o man jetzt habe ich euch schon sooo lange nicht mehr gesehen, wird Zeit, daß Sommer wird!!

LG Rebecca


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Wie ist bei Dir gutes Wetter ??? Hier regnet es schon wieder, werde also mal wieder laufen !!! Man o man jetzt habe ich euch schon sooo lange nicht mehr gesehen, wird Zeit, daß Sommer wird!!
> LG Rebecca



Tja, Kölner haben die Sonne im Herzen...

(Charme-Modus aus) Laufen ist gut für die Figur, insofern ist das ja nicht soooo tragisch  *

Wird trotzdem Zeit für Sommer und gemeinsames FAHREN.

Schöne Grüße!







_* Chris, wir müssen laufen, wann kannst du???_


----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> (Charme-Modus aus) Laufen ist gut für die Figur, insofern ist das ja nicht soooo tragisch


 
Ihr seid ja sooooo gut zu mir, ich kümmert euch nicht nur darum, daß meine Fahrtechnik besser wird, sondern auch darum, daß ich eine optimale Wettkampffigur bekomme . 

Habe meine Aufgabe erfüllt und war laufen UND ihr????? Beim nächsten hoffentlich baldigen gemeinsamen fahren erfolgt beim Berg HOCH fahren eine Trainingskontrolle !!

LG Rebecca


----------



## sun909 (19. Mai 2009)

...waren bowlen und Weizen trinken...

Zählt das als Training? 

Aber schön zu hören, dass DU wenigstens schon die Wettbewerbsfigur hast 

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Merlin (20. Mai 2009)

> Beim nächsten hoffentlich baldigen gemeinsamen fahren erfolgt beim Berg HOCH fahren eine Trainingskontrolle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Machen wir es so: Gestartet wird unten am Berg und es zählt, wer auch wieder zuerst unten ist...


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2009)

Uih,
wer darf die Waffen wählen?

Hört sich nach einem Fehdehandschuh an 

Übrigens ist heut sogar in Bonn gutes Wetter...

Schönen Tag!


----------



## Bonntherize (20. Mai 2009)

Ich wäre heute abend auch für ne Runde zu haben. Wie siehts aus? Fährt jemand?


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2009)

muss leider passen, Termin in Hennef 

Frag mal Chris per PN, vielleicht hat der Zeit und Lust?

Wie schaut es bei dir am WE aus, Oli? Bist du im Lande oder unterwegs?

schönen gruß!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (20. Mai 2009)

hola olli

wann? wo?


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. Mai 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola olli
> 
> wann? wo?



genau, wann und wo? bruda und ich würden uns anschließen.


----------



## Bonntherize (20. Mai 2009)

Die Arbeit hat mir leider doch noch einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht...
@ Carsten: Am WE bin ich gerne dabei. An die Ahr?


----------



## sun909 (20. Mai 2009)

Hi Oli,
ich fahr am WE, neue Gabel testen 

Ob Ahr? Bräuchte eine Karte,hab nur einen Track auf GPS...

Meld dich,wie du kannst, Chris, was ist mit dir am WE?

Viel Spaß morgen !


----------



## MTBKäfer (21. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...waren bowlen und Weizen trinken...
> 
> Zählt das als Training?


 
Jaha für eure Figur habt ihr damit auf jeden Fall was getan 



sun909 schrieb:


> Aber schön zu hören, dass DU wenigstens schon die Wettbewerbsfigur hast


 
Na ja ... ich arbeite dran, müßte wohl noch ein/zweimal laufen gehen ! 



Merlin schrieb:


> Machen wir es so: Gestartet wird unten am Berg und es zählt, wer auch wieder zuerst unten ist...


 
NEIN !!! NUR HOCH!!! !


Hoffe nächsten Dienstag scheint die Sonne, LG Rebecca


----------



## sun909 (22. Mai 2009)

Sonne scheint auch heute 

Merlin und ich starten heute Mittag ab 14.00 Uhr Beuel eine Runde mit Explorer-Charakter im südlichen 7G...

Wer mitkommen mag, einfach melden...

Schöne Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (24. Mai 2009)

Tja, irgendwie ist die Prognose für Dienstag wieder so lala, deshalb warten wirs mal ab. Vielleicht wird der Mittwoch besser, dann würde ich da was ansetzen.


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2009)

Hi,
Dienstag scheint zur Zeit wieder mau zu werden...

Deshalb das Angebot für eine Tour am Montag ab 16.30Uhr,Start Oberkassel,Dauer 3-4h.

Wer mitkommen mag,wie immer hier,per Mail oder Tel melden 

Grüße
sun909


----------



## Kalinka (25. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Dienstag scheint zur Zeit wieder mau zu werden...
> 
> Deshalb das Angebot für eine Tour am Montag ab 16.30Uhr,Start Oberkassel,Dauer 3-4h.
> ...


Hey Carsten,
Du willst ja garnicht, daß ich mitfahre...
Ich hätte DIENSTAG Zeit!
Da fährt zwar der Blitzefitze aber mittel/mittel
Viel Spaß am Montag!


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2009)

Liebe Karin, 

würdest du mal aufhören, deine Regentänze immer auf den Dienstag zu fixieren, dann könnten wir ja auch mal wieder DIENSTAG starten.... 

so ist das Wetter ja grausig, pünktlich für morgen Abend kommt der Regen ins Haus 

Aber der Tom bietet wohl am Mittwoch eine Tour an, also kannst du dich entscheiden, Montag ODER Mittwoch mit den sympathischen Gemütlichfahrern ODER Dienstag im Regen mit dem auch sympathischen, aber zu schnellen Ralf...

Tja ja, schwierig schwierig 

schönen Tag!
sun909


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Jaha für eure Figur habt ihr damit auf jeden Fall was getan


 
Richtig! Und wenn wir den Balu noch öfter besuchen mit anschließender Völlerei, sprich Grillen, Eis und Weizen, dann brauchen wir gar nicht weiter zu machen...



MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Na ja ... ich arbeite dran, müßte wohl noch ein/zweimal laufen gehen !



Na, das müssen wir uns wohl mal genauer ansehen 



MTBKäfer schrieb:


> NEIN !!! NUR HOCH!!! !



Nix da, wir üben doch schon fleißig querfeldein bergab fahren! Wo kein Weg ist, da wird einer gemacht. Gib uns noch 4 Wochen, dann haben wir eine geeignete Strecke für den Contest gefunden.... 

Dein Einsatz???



MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Hoffe nächsten Dienstag scheint die Sonne, LG Rebecca


Tja, bis nachmittags schon...Dann kommt lt. Vorhersage der Regen 

Alternativ gibt es heute und Mittwoch wohl eine Tour.

Und für das 24h am Wochenende suchen wir noch Mitfahrer....Any Volunteers?

bis bald im Wald!


----------



## Merlin (25. Mai 2009)

> Aber der Tom bietet wohl am Mittwoch eine Tour an


Aktuell sagt die Prognose für Mittwoch abend mehr Regen voraus als für Dienstag...

Sollten sich die Wetterfrösche täuschen, dann würde ich Mittwoch was machen, aber bei Regen oder Matsch fehlt mir momentan jegliche Motivation.


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2009)

hm,
Wetter.de sagt für Köwi 0,00 l Regen und 7% Wahrscheinlichkeit voraus...

Aber nach denen sollte es ja auch Christi Himmelfahrt regnen, grummel   

grüße


----------



## Merlin (26. Mai 2009)

So, die Prognosen für Mittwoch abend sehen doch ganz freundlich aus, daher hier der Termin: 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8454


----------



## sibby08 (26. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, die Prognosen für Mittwoch abend sehen doch ganz freundlich aus, daher hier der Termin:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8454


 
Hab mich mal u.V. für morgen eingetragen.
Danke noch für Deinen Einsatz gestern


----------



## Merlin (27. Mai 2009)

Ja sagt mal, was ist denn los? Nur eine Anmeldung heute abend? Habt ihr alle schon die Wettkampffigur erreicht...?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (27. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ja sagt mal, was ist denn los? Nur eine Anmeldung heute abend? Habt ihr alle schon die Wettkampffigur erreicht...?



Obwohl mich meine Laufpartnerin heute im Stich lässt, daher ich eigentlich
prinzipiell Zeit hätte, ist der Termin für mich leider zu früh! Da arbeite ich noch !
Euch viel Spaß und trockenes Wetter!
Werde dann wohl ein Ründchen alleine laufen!


----------



## Kalinka (27. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ja sagt mal, was ist denn los? Nur eine Anmeldung heute abend? Habt ihr alle schon die Wettkampffigur erreicht...?


"Mittwochs ist sie nie da"...
Viel Spaß!


----------



## MTBKäfer (27. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ja sagt mal, was ist denn los? Nur eine Anmeldung heute abend? Habt ihr alle schon die Wettkampffigur erreicht...?


 

Nein eben nicht, deswegen muß ich auch nochmal laufen heute !! Werde nun leider mein MTB für ein paar Wochen vernachlässigen müssen, da nächste Woche die Triathlonwettkämpfe beginnen. Werde dann top fit im Juli wieder einsteigen (und habe bis dahin hoffentlich nicht allzu viel verlernt) !!

Bis dahin gaaaanz viele Grüße Rebecca


----------



## Merlin (27. Mai 2009)

Soooo, ein kurze und knackige Runde war das heute: Ennert - Petersberg - Bittweg und zurück...der Guide musste noch Wäsche waschen, damit er am Wochenende was anzuziehen hat aufm Rad. Könnte sonst gegen das Reglement des Veranstalters verstoßen. 

Als Ehrengäste durften wir heute übrigens Udo  und Frauke  begrüßen!

Ach ja, es wurde der nach wie vor geringe Frauenanteil bemengelt. Rebecca, Karin...auf jetzt!


----------



## sibby08 (28. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Soooo, ein kurze und knackige Runde war das heute: Ennert - Petersberg - Bittweg und zurück...der Guide musste noch Wäsche waschen, damit er am Wochenende was anzuziehen hat aufm Rad. Könnte sonst gegen das Reglement des Veranstalters verstoßen.
> 
> Als Ehrengäste durften wir heute übrigens Udo  und Frauke  begrüßen!
> 
> Ach ja, es wurde der nach wie vor geringe Frauenanteil bemengelt. Rebecca, Karin...auf jetzt!


 
Ja war eine schöne Runde, danke an den Guide Tom  und die anderen netten MitfahrerInnen, hat spaß gemacht.  Mit an und Abreise waren es bei mir 52 Km / 422 Hm und einen Plattfuß am Tourende.

Wenn ich das Frauen Forum in letzter Zeit so betrachte, währe die Tour nix für die gewesen. Unter 1000 Hm läuft da ja nix mehr... (duck und weg)


----------



## Rote Laterne (28. Mai 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ja war eine schöne Runde, danke an den Guide Tom  und die anderen netten MitfahrerInnen, hat spaß gemacht.  Mit an und Abreise waren es bei mir 52 Km / 422 Hm und einen Plattfuß am Tourende.
> 
> Wenn ich das Frauen Forum in letzter Zeit so betrachte, währe die Tour nix für die gewesen. Unter 1000 Hm läuft da ja nix mehr... (duck und weg)



Tststs ..... wir müssen ja schließlich auch mal Grundlagentraining machen 

Vielleicht bin ich nächsten Dienstag mal dabei!?


----------



## high-far-fast (28. Mai 2009)

Moin!
Bin ja etwas enttäuscht nicht auch als Ehrengast betitelt worden zu sein... aber so ist das halt mit den Neuen 
Die Strecke war klasse! Liegt für mich direkt auf dem nach Hause weg, so dass ich sie bestimmt noch öfter fahren werde!
Bis zum nächsten Mal!

PS Alex, würdest Du mir Deine Telefonnummer per Mail schicken, dann könnten wir zusammen mal an den See gehen  oder zu anderer Uhrzeit ´ne Runde biken...

CU


----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ach ja, es wurde der nach wie vor geringe Frauenanteil bemengelt. Rebecca, Karin...auf jetzt!


Ja immer gerne... bei trockener Luft, staubtrockenem Boden, Schlammfreiheitsgarantie, wenn dann der Liebste noch Spätschicht hat und nicht MITTWOCH ist...GERNE.
Du siehst meinen Ansprüche sind doch garnicht so hoch...


----------



## sun909 (28. Mai 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...
> Du siehst meine Ansprüche sind doch garnicht so hoch...



Na, das halte ich aber für ein Gerücht...

Du kannst dich ja im nächsten Leben in "Das Phantom" umbenennen  

Rechne dann das nächste Mal DIENSTAG mit dir, ok?

Schöne Grüße 
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (28. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> Du kannst dich ja im nächsten Leben in "Das Phantom" umbenennen
> Rechne dann das nächste Mal DIENSTAG mit dir, ok?
> ...


Nein eher nicht , da hat der Liebste frei! Aber ich steh noch in Verhandlung, ob ich fürs AlpenX-Training "frei" bekomme
LG Grüße
das Phantom


----------



## Merlin (28. Mai 2009)

> Vielleicht bin ich nächsten Dienstag mal dabei!?


Warum ??, mach doch lieber !! dahinter...



> Bin ja etwas enttäuscht nicht auch als Ehrengast betitelt worden zu sein... aber so ist das halt mit den Neuen


Ehrengast wird man ja erst, wenn man vorher schonmal Gast war. Momentan bist du "der Neue". 



> bei trockener Luft, staubtrockenem Boden, Schlammfreiheitsgarantie


Karin, du hast da was falsch verstanden. Das ist Mountainbiking, kein Rennrad. Wir tragen ja schließlich auch schwarze Radsocken, gelbe Windwesten und Helme, die nicht zur Rahmenfarbe passen. Erzähl das mal nem Dackelschneider...


----------



## sun909 (29. Mai 2009)

Hallo Zusammen,

da ich nächsten Dienstag leider nicht kann (Deadline für Steuererklärung 2008...), biete ich eine Tour Mittwoch an. 

Vorausgesetzt, das Wetter hält 

Hier geht es lang: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8483

Ein schönes verlängertes sonniges Wochenende!!!


----------



## sun909 (30. Mai 2009)

So,
die Fahrer des 24h Rennens vom Herthasee schicken müde Grüßegin die Heimat 

Den Plan mit "sturzfrei" haben wir schon doppelt begraben...

Mal sehen, wieweit neben Mensch und Material (snief  ) der zweite Plan mit rund um die Uhr den Staffelstab auf der Strecke zu haben, betroffen ist...

Euch noch ein schönes WE!
i.A.
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> die Fahrer des 24h Rennens vom Herthasee schicken müde Grüßegin die Heimat
> 
> Den Plan mit "sturzfrei" haben wir schon doppelt begraben...
> ...




Haltet durch, die Macht ist mit euch!


----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2009)

...und wir gratulieren Merlin,Konfuzius,Balu. und Varnas zum dritten Platz in der 4er Mix Wertung :top: !

Grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (31. Mai 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...und wir gratulieren Merlin,Konfuzius,Balu. und Varnas zum dritten Platz in der 4er Mix Wertung


Glückwunsch!


----------



## Merlin (31. Mai 2009)

Danke für die Blumen...und dir Carsten gute Besserung (naja, wünsche ich mal uns beiden, o.k? ). Meine Persönliche Bilanz der letzten 24 Stunden liest sich so:

- 21 Rennrunden
- 7h Fahrzeit (zeitweise nur zu dritt)
- 123 Km
- 2900 Hm
- kein Defekt!!
- Einen Baum geknutscht
- Schulter und rechte Hand geprellt
- Alle Knochen tun weh (verdammtes Hardtail...)
.....
aber happy! Das Finisher Bier haben wir uns echt verdient, denn es hat trotz ziemlicher Qualen viel Spaß gemacht.


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Juni 2009)

Congratulations, super Leistung.
Gute Besserung an die Krankenabteilung!
Vg. Barbara


----------



## Rote Laterne (1. Juni 2009)

*Glückwünsche an Alle !!! Und natürlich gute Besserung !!!




   und   

 *


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2009)

Hallo Dienstagsfahrer, heute wird es nix mit einer Abendrunde, die Knochen wollen noch nicht wieder aufs Rad. Ich peile mal den Donnerstag an, wobei ich den noch nicht fest zusagen kann. 

Wer hätte denn überhaupt Lust und Zeit?


----------



## joscho (2. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Den Plan mit "sturzfrei" haben wir schon doppelt begraben...
> 
> Mal sehen, wieweit neben Mensch und Material (snief  ) der zweite Plan mit rund um die Uhr den Staffelstab auf der Strecke zu haben, betroffen ist...



In welchem Zustand befinden sich denn Mensch und Material


----------



## sun909 (2. Juni 2009)

*Mensch (Tom und meinereiner):* 

Abflug durch den Wald, zweimal Schulter lädiert (aber nichts gebrochen o.ä.; geprellt/gezerrt; die üblichen Verletzungen halt...), einmal Finger (wird wohl nachher mal geröngt, ist Tom seiner  ).

Insofern noch Glück im Unglück, da bei max. Geschwindigkeit bei mir (40-50km/h) und geschätzten 35-40km/h bei Tom ja doch einiges mehr hätte passieren können...

*Material (Genius):* fette Delle im Oberrohr von den Schaltern, Rest noch unbekannt, da danach wieder auf HT umgestiegen, das Fully zu Hause nur ausgeladen und noch nicht genauer in Anschein genommen 

Danke für die Genesungswünsche !


P.S. Tour am Mi fällt aus, diese Woche wird wenn überhaupt nur in der Ebene gerollt...


----------



## joscho (2. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> *Mensch (Tom und meinereiner):*
> 
> Abflug durch den Wald, zweimal Schulter lädiert (aber nichts gebrochen o.ä.; geprellt/gezerrt; die üblichen Verletzungen halt...), einmal Finger (wird wohl nachher mal geröngt, ist Tom seiner  ).



Spricht für eine gute Flugtechnik.



> *Material (Genius):* fette Delle im Oberrohr von den Schaltern, Rest noch unbekannt, da danach wieder auf HT umgestiegen, das Fully zu Hause nur ausgeladen und noch nicht genauer in Anschein genommen



Trau Dich, irgendwann musst Du Dich dieser Aufgabe stellen. Und im Grunde weisst Du doch schon, das es (verdammt) teuer werden wird.

Sei(t) tapfer...
joerg


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2009)

> und geschätzten 35-40km/h bei Tom



Ich war zum Glück nicht mehr so schnell, vielleicht 20 Km/h, aber der Baum war trotzdem unnachgiebig genug. Man sollte im Dämmerlicht besser keine Spurrillen verlassen.  Schulter ist schon wieder o.k, der rechte kleine Finger tut nach wie vor weh, werde den wohl wirklich mal röntgen lassen.

Material: Bei mir kein Schaden, Rad ist sehr weich gefallen. Die Delle in deinem OR sieht für mich nicht so schlimm aus, denke nicht, dass es da zu Stabilitätsproblemen kommt. Den Rest müsstest du halt mal in Augenschein nehmen...


----------



## joscho (2. Juni 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich war zum Glück nicht mehr so schnell, vielleicht 20 Km/h, aber der Baum war trotzdem unnachgiebig genug.



Das aufstellen von Bäumen im Wald ist schon eine Frechheit, aber dann auch noch Hartholz 

Freue mich, dass die Sache dem Anschein nach doch recht glimpflich für Euch ausgegangen ist.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2009)

Wir haben halt ALLES gegeben, voller Einsatz...


----------



## high-far-fast (3. Juni 2009)

Hallöle,

starte um 16 Uhr zu einer Runde mit dem Radel... hat jemand Lust und Zeit sich anzuschließen?
Start: Parkplatz U-Bahn Ramersdorf

Gruß Dirk


----------



## MTBKäfer (3. Juni 2009)

Hey Ihr,

erstmal GLÜCKWUNSCH zu dem super Ergebnis !!! Bin stolz auf euch !

Na ja und dann natürlich ganz doll gute Besserung! Was macht ihr denn für Sachen?? Für die Stunts sind doch eher ich oder Chris zuständig ! 

Erholt euch gut!

LG Rebecca


----------



## sun909 (12. Juni 2009)

Hochhol...

So, nachdem die Wunden wieder halbwegs verheilt sind, starten wir mal einen neuen Versuch, dem durch Wetter und anderen Widrigkeiten arg geschrumpften Dienstags-Team neues Leben einzuhauchen!

1. Versuch:

heute mittag ab 13.30 durchs 7G. Absacker danach nicht ausgeschlossen 

Wer Lust hat, kurz auf den bekannten Wegen bei mir melden.

2. Versuch
Starten wir mal wieder Dienstag? Wetter ist aktuell halbwegs trocken angesagt. 

Ergo Dienstag, 16.06.2009,ab Oberkassel, Start 18.30 Uhr 

langsame Tour für Boris, Guido und Konsorten. 

Tempo ist wiedereinsteiger und frauenfreundlich  , Schwierigkeit mittel, aber alles fahrbar und/oder tragbar. Route wird vor Ort ausgewürfelt, jeder darf etwas vorschlagen...

Die besten Fahrtechnik- und/oder Stunteinlagen werden wie immer mit Beifall oder Getränk nach Wahl ausreichend honoriert, die Temperaturen könnten für ein Bierchen danach reichen 

Also ran mit euch, Termin im LMB folgt...

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (14. Juni 2009)

Hallo,

aktuell sehen die Prognosen für Dienstag nicht mehr so gut aus, momentan ist echt der Wurm drin. Aber wir behalten es mal im Auge. Wenn das Wetter passt, wäre ich am Start!


----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2009)

Egal,
dann schieben wir zur Not auf Mittwoch 

Aber diese Woche wird gefahren! Mit Absacker im Blauen Affen! Oder so...

Chris kannte am Freitag die halbe Welt auf der Teeasse und nach einem Weizen und Sprungeinlage von der Mauer kannte uns dann auch der Rest  Ei Ei Ei...

Bis Dienstag oder Mittwoch dann!


----------



## Bonntherize (14. Juni 2009)

Wird ja auch Zeit, dass dem Forum hier mal wieder ein wenig Leben eingehaucht wird! 

Schade nur, dass ich die nächsten Male nicht dabei sein kann. Hab diese Woche ne Menge Stress auffer Arbeit.  
Und anschließend fahr ich 2 Wochen in Urlaub. 

Also lasst alles heil während ich weg bin! Mensch, Trails und Material!


----------



## Merlin (15. Juni 2009)

> Also lasst alles heil während ich weg bin! Mensch, Trails und Material!



Das sind aber gleich ziemlich viele Wünsche auf einmal.....


----------



## Merlin (15. Juni 2009)

Sooo, nach studie der Wettervorhersage haben wir uns entschlossen, den Termin einmal mehr auf Mittwoch zu verschieben. Hier ist der LMB Eintrag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8575


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juni 2009)

Menno, jetzt habe ich mich doch schon für Dienstag angemeldet.
Vielleicht therapiere ich am Mittwoch ein bißchen schneller, bin dann früher
fertig und kann bei euch mitfahren.
Ansonsten wünsche ich den ständig Verschiebern viel Spaß!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (15. Juni 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Menno, jetzt habe ich mich doch schon für Dienstag angemeldet.
> Vielleicht therapiere ich am Mittwoch ein bißchen schneller, bin dann früher
> fertig und kann bei euch mitfahren.
> Ansonsten wünsche ich den ständig Verschiebern viel Spaß!
> Lg. Barbara



Wenn es morgen nicht zu nass ist, sprich regnet, fahre ich trotzdem eine Runde.

Muß was tun, der Chris ist mir am Freitag dermaßen davon gefahren... 

Hat jetzt Klicks der gute, noch Fragen, was am Berg passiert??? Dampflok gegen ICE wäre ganz passend 

Schick mir per E-Mail doch deine Tel, dann kann ich dir ja so gegen 17 Uhr Bescheid sagen, wie es ausschaut, ok?

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (16. Juni 2009)

Hm,
ich höre auf den Fast-Rentner, Termin für heute wird gecancelt  .................................................................................................................................................und auf morgen verschoben  !

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juni 2009)

Hm, nachdem die Dienstagsrunde mal wieder auf Mittwoch verschoben wurde, habe ich gestern meine Joggingschuhe geschnürt und bin bei 
strahlendem Sonnenschein über den Rodderberg gelaufen.
Über dem Siebengebirge hingen nur ein paar kleine Wölkchen, die keinen Tropfen von sich gegeben haben!
Hoffentlich bleibt das heute auch so!
Barbara


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2009)

jup,
bleibt heute so sonnig 

Als einzigen Tag in der Woche 

Dann mal bis nachher!
frohes schaffen
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2009)

Also dann mach ich jetzt mal brav Frauenwerbung, anstatt zu motzen.
Eine schöne Runde durchs Siebengebirge in wirklich gemütlichen Tempo!
Mir hat´s Spaß gemacht, auch das Zusammensitzen im Biergarten.
So, immer wieder gerne, wenn dann das Wetter mitspielt!
Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2009)

Hm Barbara,
das könnte sich aber netter anhören 

Warum solltest du auch motzen? 

6 nette Jungs um dich herum...
...am Berg der nette Ausblick den anderen flotten Damen und Herren hinterher...
...die 95gr. Panne, die nicht bei dir lag...
...kein Stunt...
...leckeres Weizen mit und "Pils" ohne Alkohol...
...ein Spooky, der nicht auf dem Handy erreichbar war...
...und ein Daywalker, der nicht reagiert, wenn ihm hinterhergepfiffen wird...

War doch schön?!

Also, dann mal in der Hoffnung auf nächste Woche ? 

Zwei Fragen: 

1. Wo sind die Fotos von Wolfgang?

2. Wer wollte für Samstag und Sonntag etwas einstellen?

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Warum solltest du auch motzen?


Gut, daß ich Mittwochs nicht kann  und es Dienstag immer regnet!


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2009)

Tja, liebe Karin,

und was machst du jetzt???  

Termine, Termine 

Freitag: kein Regen... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8590

Dienstag: kein Regen... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8589

Mittwoch: kein Regen... http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8588

Rechne mit mindestens EINER Anmeldung des "Phantoms" 

schöne grüße!
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm Barbara,
> das könnte sich aber netter anhören
> 
> Warum solltest du auch motzen?
> ...



Okay, okay!Hab gerade vor dem PC eine Laola gestartet!Zufrieden?


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja, liebe Karin,
> 
> und was machst du jetzt???
> 
> ...



Ich bleibe das motzige Phantom  (obwohl zum Motzen müsste ich erstmal mitbiken)  und mach Urlaub...mit TTL-on-tour nach Nauders vom 20. bis 27. Juni 2009.
Und bevor Du den Freitag anregst...da wird der Bus enthundehaart, entkernt und mit Rädern und Gepäck gepackt


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2009)

Feigling 

Viel Spaß im Urlaub, bring uns ein wenig Sonne und gute Laune mit!

bis bald dann irgendwann mal im nächsten Leben oder so...


----------



## Kalinka (18. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...bis bald dann irgendwann mal im nächsten Leben oder so...


***Philosophie-Modus an ***​Ne, ne...ein Leben reicht aus für alles was frau tun und lassen sollte..
***Philosophie-Modus aus***​In den Ferien kann ich ja auch Mittwochs...ich bin guter Hoffnung!


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juni 2009)

hab mich auch mal für heute eingetragen  bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich es zeitlich schaffe! entweder bin ich pünktlich da oder man brauch net auf mich warten... bis später dann hoffentlich 
grüße


----------



## ultra2 (19. Juni 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...ich bin guter Hoffnung!



Schwanger?


----------



## sun909 (19. Juni 2009)

AndiBonn86 schrieb:


> hab mich auch mal für heute eingetragen  bin mir aber noch nicht sicher ob ich es zeitlich schaffe! entweder bin ich pünktlich da oder man brauch net auf mich warten... bis später dann hoffentlich
> grüße



Alles klar 

dann bis nachher...oder nicht...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## seven-hornets (19. Juni 2009)

Hab mich auch eingetragen.

Wo ist denn dieser Park&Ride Parkplatz, am Bahnhof oder an einer S-Bahn-Haltestelle.

Bis dann...


----------



## sun909 (19. Juni 2009)

seven-hornets schrieb:


> Hab mich auch eingetragen.
> 
> Wo ist denn dieser Park&Ride Parkplatz, am Bahnhof oder an einer S-Bahn-Haltestelle.
> 
> Bis dann...



U-Bahn Haltestelle Ramersdorf, Ecke Landgrabenweg/Königswinterer Str. 

Dort ist ein großer Parkplatz.

Bitte pünktlich sein 

grüße
sun909


----------



## seven-hornets (19. Juni 2009)

Thx, bis dann...


----------



## AndiBonn86 (19. Juni 2009)

war ne supi runde  schöne neue trials kennen gelernt, dabei dachte ich, ich kenn mich im 7G aus 
bis zum nächsten ma von meiner seite aus 
gruß andi


----------



## sun909 (23. Juni 2009)

So Kinners,
auf geht´s, neue Woche, neues Glück, heute Sonne satt, das schreit nach Radfahren. 

Da Wolfgang und Co über Petersberg anreist, werden wir uns den Berg dann heute sparen 

Aber gibt ja sonst noch einiges, was wir heute abfahren können, sozusagen Höhenmeter satt und komprimiert. 

Vorschläge werden immer gerne angenommen, Biergartenziel bleibt!

grüße
sun909


----------



## AndiBonn86 (23. Juni 2009)

.


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2009)

So,
lecker Toürchen gestern mit Einweihung des neuen Radels von Tom 

Der Bunker schlammig wie eh und je, der Rest dafür sehr angenehm und ein paar fiese Hassberge dabei  , schlecht, wenn der Guide Lust auf so etwas hat...

Heute ist ja auch das Wetter ein Traum, also wird es eine wahre Freude; späterer Biergarten wie immer nicht ausgeschlossen.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Merlin (25. Juni 2009)

Jep, war auch am Mittwoch wieder ein lecker Ründchen mit viiieel Trailanteil. Biergarten, logisch, den haben wir nicht ausgelassen!


----------



## BonnAndy (25. Juni 2009)

hallo zusammen. hab mal en netten tipp bekommen wo wie ich mich hier zurecht finde!!!  bin seid gestern wieder besitzer eines neuen bike´s was eingeweiht werden möchte, allerdings hatte ich 6 jahre eine pause und deshlab würd ich glatt sagen hmmm ausdauer muss ich mal testen  kann man bei euch noch mit einsteigen? auch wenn mal jetz so wie ich von sich behauptet anfänger? würde mich echt um ne antwort freuen 
lg andy


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (26. Juni 2009)

Natürlich kannst du dich anschließen, schau einfach, wann wir die Termine legen und mach mit!


----------



## sun909 (26. Juni 2009)

So, 
Herzlich Willkommen im Reisebüro der Dienstagsfahrer!

Nächste Woche im Angebot zwei All-Inclusive-Touren (trockenes Wetter vorausgesetzt):

1. Am Dienstag ab Köwi, Eingang Nachtigallental
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8643

2. Am Mittwoch ab Oberkassel, Park&Ride Parkplatz
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8642

Dienstag als "Quältour" mit mir mit viel Bergauf, trailig bergab..., Mittwoch weiß ich nicht genau, da führt uns der Tom 

Schöne Grüße und ein hoffentlich trockenes WE!
Carsten

P.S. Die Mitfahrer der letzten Male (Vanessa, Andreas etc.); ihr könnt mir gerne für den Verteiler eure E-Mail zukommen lassen, dann nehme ich euch da mit auf, ok?


----------



## feldberg_biker (26. Juni 2009)

Hi Leute, war eine Super Tour am Mittwoch.
Hat zufällig jemand den gps track?

Viele Grüße
Frank


----------



## Tazz (27. Juni 2009)

Wo zum Henker ist schon wieder der @grüner Frosch abgeblieben ?


----------



## sun909 (29. Juni 2009)

Tja, 
der grüne Frosch trainiert heimlich unter dem Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit... 

Ist hoffentlich bald wieder am Start!

grüße
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (29. Juni 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> der grüne Frosch trainiert heimlich unter dem Ausschluß der Öffentlichkeit...
> 
> Ist hoffentlich bald wieder am Start!
> ...



Das ist schön zu hören/lesen.

Es kursieren schon Gerüchte und Bilder im Netz über ihn und diese Grippe...





Und wir alle kennen seinen Umgang


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Eifelwolf (29. Juni 2009)

Auf dem Bild ist nicht der Grüne Frosch zu sehen, sondern "Hilljumper", eine Leihgabe des KFL an das TTL. Wurde leider seit langem nicht mehr gesehen. Nun wissen wir, warum .


----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2009)

Hi,

der Wolfgang übernimmt heute das Guiding, ich bin kurzfristig verhindert.

grüße
Carsten


----------



## seven-hornets (1. Juli 2009)

Musste mich leider abmelden, da ich mir die Sommergrippe eingefangen hab. 

Viel Spaß euch und bis zum nächsten Mal.


----------



## sun909 (1. Juli 2009)

ups,
dann mal gute Besserung!

Und alle anderen: Viiiiiiel zu trinken mitnehmen 

Bis nachher!
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (1. Juli 2009)

WICHTIG: Der Tom kann heute erst ein wenig später, deshalb Zeitverschiebung auf 19.00 Uhr Abfahrt!

grüße


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2009)

So, 
der Lücker Felsenpfad hat ein Opfer mehr gefunden, willkommen im Club 

Damit waren wir vier gestern etwas langsamer und angesichts der Temperaturen auch recht entspannt unterwegs...

Dann bis nächste Woche!

Schöne Grüße und frohes Schwitzen!


----------



## Bonntherize (2. Juli 2009)

Jo Carsten. Wen hats denn diesmal erwischt? Das ist ja echt ne Teufelsstrecke... 

Bin wieder ausm Urlaub zurück und würde gerne morgen, am Freitag, so ab 13 Uhr ne Runde drehen. Falls es trocken ist... Hat jemand Zeit und Lust?

Olli

P.S.: Würde die Marta an mein Rize passen Carsten? Bin gar nicht so abgeneigt...


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2009)

Hey Oli!

schön zu hören, dass du wieder aus dem Urlaub zurück bist 

Erwischt...wen wohl...?  Letzte (Rechts-)Kurve, runtergebremst, eigentlich schon um die Kurve herum und dann trotzdem das Vorderrad weggerutscht und einmal gepurzelt... 

Es war einfach zu trocken, das sind meine Reifen nicht (mehr) gewohnt 

Wollte morgen ca. 16 Uhr losfahren, früher komme ich auf keinen Fall aus dem Büro. 

Dann können wir ja auch wg. Bremse quatschen 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (2. Juli 2009)

Und neue Termine für nächste Woche 

Dienstag Quälrunde...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8642

Mittwoch Gemütlich...
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8689

Also eintragen, Marsch Marsch! 

grüße


----------



## Bonntherize (2. Juli 2009)

Carsten, Du bist ab sofort mein Sturz-Gott! 



Okay, 16 Uhr bin ich dabei. Bis morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## high-far-fast (2. Juli 2009)

Okay, 16 Uhr bin ich dabei. Bis morgen![/quote]

Wäre auch gern dabei! Wo fahrt Ihr los?
Kann zwar nicht viel, aber zumindest Euch zeigen wo man gerade nicht im Wege steht 
CU Dirk


----------



## sun909 (3. Juli 2009)

Hi Dirk,
bei dem Wetter fahren wir wohl nicht...

So mit Gewitter ist das recht unspaßig 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2009)

So,
kleiner Bericht von Samstag, ein wenig Ahr-Touren.

Nach reichlich Genuss von lecker Mühlen-Kölsch am Freitag abend ging der Wecker mit 7 Uhr ja viel zu früh...

Die Tanke sorgte für lecker Frühstück und Unterwegs-Verpflegung mit belegten Brötchen und Co 

Um kurz nach acht starteten Wolfgang und ich dann am Parkplatz in Kalenborn. 
Nach der ersten Schleife, die "nur" 200HM extra hatte  , trafen wir dann gegen halb zehn die besten Wanderer. 

Diese hatten schon geschmeidige vier Berge und 1200HM in den Beinen (Start um 6.15 Uhr) und wollten auf entspannte 3.000 HM !!! kommen. 

Zu Fuß!! Hust...

Na ja, uns konnte das nicht schrecken, wir haben selber den Schrock aus allen Richtungen unter die Räder genommen und auch sonst die Highlights bei dem tollen Wetter erleben dürfen. Lediglich ein "Wanderer-Paar" war am Motzen unterhalb des Alfred-Dahm-Turms, weil er es "nicht gut" fand, dass wir dort mit dem MTB höflich klingelnd langsam an ihm vorbeirollten. 

Kurz vor Schluß trafen wir dann noch den Herrn Bagatellschaden, der uns einen schönen Trail zeigte mit einer deftigen Schlüsselstelle, die doch eher etwas für die Fully Fahrer unter uns ist 

Ansonsten ein toller Tag, ohne Panne (!), nur jeweils einem kleinen Abroller und Wolfgang hat ein wenig Serpentinen-Fahren gelernt, das nächste Mal ist dann die Abfahrt vom Spielplatz auch drin!

Leider haben wir keine Kamera mit gehabt, deshalb für die Statistik lediglich noch: 75km, 2200HM und Fahrzeit knapp 7H.

So, dann bis demnächst auf dem Radel 

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2009)

Hi,
da aktuell keine Anmeldungen vorliegen, die "Stammbelegschaft" verhindert ist oder durch Schweigen glänzt und meine Räder eh beide nach einer Reparatur schreien, habe ich den Termin für morgen abend raus genommen und werde Alternativsportarten betreiben und anschließend ein wenig am Radel schrauben... 

Was mit Mittwoch ist, mal schauen, ob die grausige Vorhersage so bleibt 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2009)

Im Moment ist das ja mehr als grausig  !


----------



## sun909 (8. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Im Moment ist das ja mehr als grausig  !



Jup,
deshalb canceln wir für heute auch... Vielleicht gibt es noch eine spontane Tour am Freitag, mal sehn, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt.

Schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (13. Juli 2009)

Sooo, das Wetter scheint diese Woche wieder mitzuspielen, daher schnell der Termin für Mittwoch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8758


----------



## sun909 (13. Juli 2009)

Hey,
das Phantom ist wieder angemeldet, wie stehen denn diesmal die Wetten  ?

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Kalinka (13. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey,
> das Phantom ist wieder angemeldet, wie stehen denn diesmal die Wetten  ?
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Carsten



Ts, Ts, ts... Kein Töpfern, der Süße Spätschicht und das ist Wetter gut. Wenn es trocken bleibt, der Hund und ich gesund sind...
Sorg Du für gutes Wetter, und ich für die Wettquote.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2009)

Hey Carsten verkommt jetzt euer Dienstagstreff zum Mittwoch?!
Schade, Mittwoch leider zu früh für mich, geh ich halt wieder laufen!
Vielleicht klappt´s dann ja wirklich mal mit dem Triathlon .


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schade, Mittwoch leider zu früh für mich, geh ich halt wieder laufen!



Wenn Du gerne alternativ "läufst", dann könnte ich Dir was bei mir im Garten anbieten ... mit dem Rasenmäher . Min. 35Min. Laufzeit, effektiv schweißtreibend, durchaus GA1 tauglich und mit belohnendem gekühltem Reissdorfer im Anschluß .


----------



## Redfraggle (13. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wenn Du gerne alternativ "läufst", dann könnte ich Dir was bei mir im Garten anbieten ... mit dem Rasenmäher . Min. 35Min. Laufzeit, effektiv schweißtreibend, durchaus GA1 tauglich und mit belohnendem gekühltem Reissdorfer im Anschluß .



Wenn ich dann vorher den Rhein durchschwimme, dann bis zu Deinem Garten mit dem Rennrad düse habe ich ja quasi meinen Triathlon absolviert  !


----------



## Andreas-MTB (13. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du möchtest, werde ich Dich im Garten anfeuern . Als Einsteigertriathlon doch garnicht schlecht!


----------



## MieMaMeise (13. Juli 2009)

Carsten wollte es ja nicht anders   Hoffen wir mal auf gutes Wetter.


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey,
> das Phantom ist wieder angemeldet, wie stehen denn diesmal die Wetten  ?
> 
> Schöne Grüße
> Carsten



Ich hoffe Du hast nicht Dein Gehalt verwettet...bis nachher


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juli 2009)

Habt ihr denn später Biergarten geplant?
Da würd ich mich dazugesellen und der andere Trupp, der heute fährt,sicher auch!
Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Habt ihr denn später Biergarten geplant?
> Da würd ich mich dazugesellen und der andere Trupp, der heute fährt,sicher auch!
> Barbara



Ich könnte dich ja dann abholen wenn ich zur Fähre fahre Barbara. Welcher Trupp fährt denn heute noch?


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2009)

Hi,
also welcher Trupp nachher noch fährt, würde mich auch interessieren 

Meinst du die, die bei Timo Beil starten?

Biergarten weiß ich noch nicht genau, schick mir mal deine Nr. per E-Mail oder SMS, dann kann ich dir ja Bescheid sagen. Vermute mal, dass wir in der Nähe Oberkassel landen ODER Grafenwerth.

Kalinka: Erst mußt du am Treffpunkt aufschlagen  

Außerdem hatte ich niemanden, der gegen mich gewettet hat   

Daniel: Kannst du nach dem Feiern überhaupt wieder fahren? Nicht, dass der Restalkohol von eurer Geburtstagsfeierei dich heute ausbremst... 

greetz
cm


----------



## Merlin (15. Juli 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich wäre für Grafenwerth, denn Richtung Beuel ist für diejenigen blöd, die das Auto in KöWi stehen haben. 

Es geht heute von Köwi auf den Drachenfels, Trail runter und rüber zum Löwenburger Hof. Dann flowig ins Schmelztal, über den Schmelztaltrail und den Mucher Wiesenhof wieder rauf zum Auge Gottes. Dann Grenzbachtal runter und ab nach Grafenwerth, wir kommen ja fast vor den Toren raus...

Zeit? Ich denke, wir sind etwa 2,5h unterwegs, ich will gegen 21 Uhr im Biergarten sein!


----------



## Kalinka (15. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kalinka: Erst mußt du am Treffpunkt aufschlagen
> Außerdem hatte ich niemanden, der gegen mich gewettet hat


Wo ich doch soooo viel fahre...unverständlich eigentlich



Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> Zeit? Ich denke, wir sind etwa 2,5h unterwegs, ich will gegen 21 Uhr im Biergarten sein!



Guter Plan, da werde ich mich dann ausklinken und den honnefer Fährmann von der Arbeit abholen.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (15. Juli 2009)

Klingt alles bestens, wenn nichts dazwischen kommt sind wir mit dabei.


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich könnte dich ja dann abholen wenn ich zur Fähre fahre Barbara. Welcher Trupp fährt denn heute noch?



Tja leider bin ich da noch bei der Arbeit, deswegen das spätere dazugesellen!

@ Merlin, perfekter Plan, bin um ca. 21 in Grafenwerth
@ sun909 der blitzfitz, der daywalker und meine Handlampe fahren auch,
              vielleicht wollten die aber eh zu euch stoßen, treffen sich aber
              T-Mobile Forum;Uwe hatte auch schon Grafenwerth als Bier-
              garten ins Auge gefasst! 

Bis später dann
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Merlin (15. Juli 2009)

Scheint ja ne große Runde zu werden heute abend....ick freu mir!


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2009)

Hört sich gut an, dann brauchen wir ja glatt zwei Tische bei der Menge an Leuten 

Tel habe ich bekommen, dito?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (15. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hört sich gut an, dann brauchen wir ja glatt zwei Tische
> 
> Tel habe ich bekommen, dito?
> 
> ...



Yes, Sir!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (15. Juli 2009)

Bin heute Abend wohl doch auf einer alternativ Veranstaltung. Vielleicht sieht man sich auf Grafenwerth.


----------



## sun909 (15. Juli 2009)

Hm,
das muntere An- und Abmelden geht weiter 

Dafür ein paar sehr erfreuliche Anmeldungen, der Frank auf dem Rad, was für ein Fest!

bis gleich!


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> ...Dafür ein paar sehr erfreuliche Anmeldungen, der Frank auf dem Rad, was für ein Fest!


Schön den einen oder die andere mal wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen und zu sprechen.
Warm war es, steil war es, matschig war es und phantomastisch war es. Für nen kurzen Biergartenbesuch hat es auch noch gereicht, was will frau mehr! Danke an Guide und Co-Guide


----------



## Kettenfresser (16. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Schön den einen oder die andere mal wieder auf dem Rad zu sehen und zu sprechen.
> Warm war es, steil war es, matschig war es und phantomastisch war es. Für nen kurzen Biergartenbesuch hat es auch noch gereicht, was will frau mehr! Danke an Guide und Co-Guide


Gar nicht am motzen  Seit du im Urlaub warst


----------



## sun909 (16. Juli 2009)

Jup,
es war ein lustiges Toürchen mit der wilden 13!

Dabei waren neben dem zu huldigen Guide Merlin noch:

sun909
Kalinka
Izual
Loriot76
Stunt-beck
Daywalker74
Andreas-MTB
blitzfitz
Cheetah
-Ines-

Und als Special Guests noch die Handlampe und Harnas.

Die Truppe machte sich auf den Weg über das Nachtigallental zum Ausblick auf den Drachenfels, der viel Fernsicht bot. Danach steil bergab über den Trail Richtung Löwenburg, gestern kam uns so alles entgegen, was ein MTB zu haben scheint, sprich, es war richtig voll 

An der Löwenburg sammelten wir dann noch das Monsterchen auf. Wo waren jetzt die Windräder? Nein, nicht an der A61...

Nach der Diskussion, wo das denn sein könnte und wo welche Autobahn verläuft, ging es dann doch nochmal aufs Radel und ab ins Schmelzbachtal. 

Dort muß es wilde Löwen geben, zumindest hatte, als ein "Zauberrad" sich am Berg nicht schnell genug in Luft auflöste, ein wildes Brüllen den Berg erschüttert 

Am Ende des Trails angekommen, wurde ganz basisdemokratisch und von einigen wenigen Matschspritzern gezeichnet, als nächste Station die Insel Grafenwerth auserkoren. 

Mit lecker Weizen, Flammkuchen, Curry und mehr versorgt, die Sonne im Gesicht, klang der Abend dann mit dem lockeren Heimweg aus.

Es war uns ein Fest!

Fotos kommen evt. noch von der Handlampe, mal sehen...

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Kalinka (16. Juli 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Gar nicht am motzen  Seit du im Urlaub warst





Kalinka schrieb:


> *Warm war es, steil war es, matschig war es... *


Ist das etwa nett 
Gut ich kann es besser...wird wieder!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (16. Juli 2009)

Sehr spaßige Sache gestern! Ist doch immer wieder entspannend, wenn das eigentliche Radeln neben dem Blödsinnsgequatsche nur zweitrangig ist ... . Besten Dank an Tom fürs lockere guiden


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Sehr spaßige Sache gestern! Ist doch immer wieder entspannend, wenn das eigentliche Radeln neben dem Blödsinnsgequatsche nur zweitrangig ist ... . Besten Dank an Tom fürs lockere guiden



Ich kann mich Andreas nur anschließen. Ach und Carsten sehr schön wiedergegeben. Auch mir war es ein Fest, auch wenn ich den Abend etwas früher ausklingen lassen mußte. Bis zu nächsten mal!!!! 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juli 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich kann mich Andreas nur anschließen. Ach und Carsten sehr schön wiedergegeben. Auch mir war es ein Fest, auch wenn ich den Abend etwas früher ausklingen lassen mußte. Bis zu nächsten mal!!!!
> 
> Gruß Micha



Dafür war ich dann mit dem RR ( Spott habe ich natürlich geerntet ) zum 
Ausklang im Biergarten!Ist manchmal echt lästig mit der Arbeit !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (17. Juli 2009)

ups, die Barbara...
ich wußte doch, irgendwas war mir durchgegangen bei der Aufzählung der Leutchen... 

Sorry, aber bei DEN schmalen Reifen des Trek fällt man schon mal durch 

Aber am Sonntag ja dann mit Breitreifen, richtig?

schönen Tag, letzter Tag vor dem WE!
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dafür war ich dann mit dem RR ( Spott habe ich natürlich geerntet ) zum
> Ausklang im Biergarten!Ist manchmal echt lästig mit der Arbeit !



Tja wem sagst du das?


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Aber am Sonntag ja dann mit Breitreifen, richtig?



Vollkommen richtig!


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juli 2009)

Das Wetter soll ja Sonntag auch wieder besser werden. Also lasst uns schön trailig zum Bier fahren Fährt denn am Samstag Nachmittag auch jemand?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (17. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Dafür war ich dann mit dem RR ( Spott habe ich natürlich geerntet ) zum
> Ausklang im Biergarten!Ist manchmal echt lästig mit der Arbeit !



Wir schließen uns auch problemlos mit dem RR an .


----------



## Merlin (17. Juli 2009)

Danke fürs Lob, mir hat es auch Spaß gemacht. Ich hatte aufgrund der ganzen An- und Abmelderei nach 17 Uhr anfangs etwas wenig Überblick, aber zumindest eine Zahl im Kopf, die halt bei jedem Treffpunkt wieder vollzählig sein sollte. 

So, damit verabschiede ich mich für zwei Wochen in die Sonne und wünsche den daheimbleibenden, dass auch hier die Sonne lacht und ihr ein paar schöne Tourchen unter die (Stollen)reifen nehmen könnt. 

Man sieht sich dann anfang August wie gewohnt Dienstags oder Mittwochs abends wieder...

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Juli 2009)

So, Kinners, 

Wetter morgen wird ja ganz nett, aber nicht sooo heiß. 

Es geht ein wenig HM-Sammeln ab Nachtigallental. Um anschließend evt. noch einkehren zu können, starten wir diesmal um 18.00 Uhr! Quasi eine halbe Stunde früher als sonst. Und ab Nachtigallental, nicht dass wieder jemand in Ramersdorf wartet 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bonntherize (21. Juli 2009)

Och, warum denn immer so früh...?


----------



## sun909 (21. Juli 2009)

Hey Olli,
ja sorry, aber bin nachher noch verplant...

Was ist mit dir am WE?

Samstag/Sonntag?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (22. Juli 2009)

Soderle,

zu dritt gestern mit einer Bergziege, einem frisch vom Alpencross gestählten und mir unterwegs.

Die beiden erstgenannten zogen recht- nennen wir es zügig- den Berg hinauf, ächz 

Die Bergziege sogar alle Quälberge ohne abzusteigen, inkl. Gaissberg (oder wie er auch heißt) von der südlichen Seite, Respekt!

Danach gab es noch ein wenig Fahrtechniktraining am Kreuz inkl. Abflug meinerseits in den Hang hinab. Die Dornen sind aber recht gnädig gewesen. Das nächste Mal geht da mehr!

Leider kamen wir Abfahrt Löwenburg in ein Gewitter, das unsere Tour anschließend ein wenig abkürzte und hatten dort EINE Panne, die DREI Schläuche kostete... Einen Snake-Bite, ein neuer Conti-Schlauch, der am Ar.... war und ein Ersatzschlauch von Wolfgang, der sich irgendwann in der Satteltasche wohl auch verabschiedet hatte  

So dann mit dem letzten Schlauch im Gepäck heil nach Hause, vielen Dank dafür an Ralf!

Danke an die Mitfahrer, war eine lustige Abendrunde, bis nächste Woche dann!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bonntherize (22. Juli 2009)

Sonntag wäre ich bei ner Runde dabei!


----------



## Merlin (22. Juli 2009)

Hola Kollegas,

schoene Gruesse aus dem fernen Teneriffa! Wir lassen es uns hier echt gut gehen, auch ohne Bike...

Wetter ist durchwachsen, etwas wolkig, aber schoen warm. Das mit den wolkigen Urlauben verfolgt mich dieses Jahr irgendwie. Aber zum am Meer liegen und baden reicht es allemal und heute war sogar knalle Sonne. 

Morgen gehts dann in die Berge zum Wandern, wir haben hier schon volles Programm. Natuerlich auch beim Essen, ich glaube wir kugeln nach Hause und ich brauche ein paar zusaetzliche Trainingseinheiten, 

Ansonsten probieren wir uns munter durch die Kanarischen Weine, njjaaam. Hicks. Sehr lecker. Dat is Urlaub!!

Also, allen Daheimgebliebenen einen schoenen Gruss und seid vernuenftig (Carsten, ich habe da schon wieder was von Abflug und Dornen gelesen...pass auf du!).

Bis denne,
Tom


----------



## sun909 (23. Juli 2009)

Der Tom sitzt selbst im Urlaub am Rechner 

Aber dann wissen wir ja auch, wem wir die Wolken zu Ostern zu verdanken hatten, ne ne ne...

Wir sind übrigens IMMER vernünftig, der "kleine Abroller" war an dem Berg mit dem Kreuz, wenn du dich erinnerst 

Schönen Urlaub euch beiden noch!
Carsten

P.S. Oli: fahre die Ahrrunde, Lust mitzufahren?Wolfgang guided, ist zwar lang, vom Tempo aber entspannt


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Juli 2009)

Neid, auf Teneriffa wär ich jetzt auch gern.
Heute auf den Teide?
Viel Spaß weiterhin im Urlaub und kommt gesund und munter wieder!


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2009)

So, 

für alle, die ihre E-Mails nicht lesen 

Sonntag geht es an die Ahr, eine sehr schöne Runde, die sich der Wolfgang aus den Touren vom Boris und Uwe zusammengeklaubt hat 

Start ist auf angenehme 9 Uhr verlegt worden, damit sind wir mit dem größten Teil der HM vor dem Kaffee durch und haben noch Zeit für zwei gemütliche Kuchen-/Weizenpausen.

Fahrtechnisch sind ein paar Schmankerl drin, Zeit zum Üben ist eingeplant, da warten noch ein paar Serpentinen, die bezwungen werden sollen...

Dann ist eine Tour für Montag Abend geplant, erst ab 18.30, damit der Oli auch mitkann 

Dienstag Abend ist dann alternatives Frisbeespielen samt Grillen.

Mi+Do bin ich leider raus, da muß ich ein wenig arbeiten. 

So, und jetzt ihr  , alle Termine sind im LMB zu finden!

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Juli 2009)

Hi Carsten

Aus dem LMB:


> Abweichend zu den normalen Touren sind *heuer *auch Teilnehmer ohne Helm zugelassen


Kleine Korrektur: heuer (österr.) heisst "dieses Jahr" und nicht heute. Man findet das Wort auch hier: Der _Heurige _ist der neue Wein eines Jahres.

Grüße
Claus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kalinka (24. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Dann ist eine Tour für Montag Abend geplant, erst ab 18.30, damit der Oli auch mitkann


Erledigt! Passende Ausrede beim wieder Abmelden finde ich auch noch!!!


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Hi Carsten
> 
> Aus dem LMB:
> Kleine Korrektur: heuer (österr.) heisst "dieses Jahr" und nicht heute. Man findet das Wort auch hier: Der _Heurige _ist der neue Wein eines Jahres.
> ...



ups,

Danke, wieder was gelernt 

Wann darf man denn mit dir mal eine Tour in deiner Gegend fahren? Mein Fully ist wieder fit 

Jetzt kann ich mich wieder an die schönen Stellen wagen 

Bis bald
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Erledigt! Passende Ausrede beim wieder Abmelden finde ich auch noch!!!



nix, Ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Wann darf man denn mit dir mal eine Tour in deiner Gegend fahren? Mein Fully ist wieder fit



Meld Dich doch einfach bei mir, dann verhackstücken wir das. Sollte in der nächsten Woche jemand endlich diesen verdammten Duschkopf repariert haben, wär' ich für eine zünftige Feierabendrunde in "meiner" Gegend zu haben. Kostet Dich dann auch keinen Eintritt.


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juli 2009)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Meld Dich doch einfach bei mir, dann verhackstücken wir das. Sollte in der nächsten Woche jemand endlich diesen verdammten Duschkopf repariert haben, wär' ich für eine zünftige Feierabendrunde in "meiner" Gegend zu haben. Kostet Dich dann auch keinen Eintritt.



Weichei !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (24. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Weichei !



So ist das im Alter: man ist eben nicht mehr ganz dicht.


----------



## Kalinka (24. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> nix, Ausreden werden nicht akzeptiert


Ok...dann werde ich dem Kettenfresserchen absagen müssen, damit ich auch noch Zeit für die Lieben daheim habe, die eben in der Mittagspause Ansprüche geltend gemacht haben. Sorge Du für gutes Wetter


----------



## Bonntherize (24. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dann ist eine Tour für Montag Abend geplant, erst ab 18.30, damit der Oli auch mitkann



Na toll, jetzt stimmt die Uhrzeit, aber der Wochentag nicht mehr! Was ist denn da los bei der Dienstagsrunde?!?


----------



## Bonntherize (24. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Start ist auf angenehme 9 Uhr verlegt worden



Angenehm? Da muss ich ja früher aufstehen, als in der Woche! 

Naja, schaun mer mal, wie das Wetter und der Samstagabend wird. Ich sag noch Bescheid.
Lieben Gruß
Olli


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Juli 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Na toll, jetzt stimmt die Uhrzeit, aber der Wochentag nicht mehr! Was ist denn da los bei der Dienstagsrunde?!?



Ja, wir tasten uns langsam ran 

Dienstag ist für "alternative" Sportarten, sprich Grillen, Chillen, Weizentrinken und Ultimate Frisbee auserkoren worden.
klick

Mails nicht bekommen? U.a. auch wg. Sattelstütze?

Und Sonntag ist die Anfahrt für dich gerade mal 30min...

DIE Tour lohnt das frühe Aufstehen, vertrau mir  !

Schönen Tag noch
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juli 2009)

Hey Carsten, da bist Du ja morgen

im Korb!
Morgen ist nach langer Arbeit bei mir Muckibude angesagt!Vielleicht wäre das dann aber auch zuviel Weibsvolk .
Viel Spaß Euch und hoffentlich keinen Regen.
Sehen uns dann ja Dienstag.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (26. Juli 2009)

Kinners,
ich muss für morgen leider absagen...

Habe einen Termin für Wohnungsbesichtigung in Köln und das passt zeitlich nicht zusammen 

kalinka, magst/willst/Kannst du übernehmen?

Sonst nehme ich den Termin raus...

Schöne gruesse


----------



## Merlin (26. Juli 2009)

Hallo,

hier nochmal ein kurzer Zwischenbericht aus dem inzwischen sonnigen Teneriffa! Was soll ich sagen, die letzten Tage hatten wir hier Sonne pur, 30 Grad und eine angenehme Briese. Echt super. Alle 30 Min. ab in den Pool oder ins Meer, ansonsten Siesta.

Auf dem Teide waren wir auch schon, zwar nicht ganz oben, aber auf 2300m Hoehe. Echt Hammer diese Vulkanlandschaft!

So, lasst es euch gut gehen, bis die Tage...

Tom


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Habe einen Termin für Wohnungsbesichtigung in Köln und das passt zeitlich nicht zusammen


Du suchst eine Wohnung? Also ab Ende des Jahres werde ich meine in Rüngsdorf (zwischen Mehlem und Plittersdorf) vermieten, da ich wieder auf die richtige Rheinseite ziehe...


sun909 schrieb:


> kalinka, magst/willst/Kannst du übernehmen?


Hm, ab Oberkassel...da bekäme ich wohl nicht wirklich was zusammen...meine Guidingqualitäten und meine Orientierungslegastenie sind ja bekannt. Also eher nicht. 
Den Startpunkt ans Nachtigallental zu verlegen dürfte etwas spät sein...das kriegte ich hin denke ich...


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2009)

Hallo Karin,
ne ne, ich bleibe Kölner 

Habe mal an alle Mitfahrer eine PN und E-Mail geschickt mit der info, dass du ab Nachtigallental guiden könntest. 

Vielleicht meldet sich also der ein oder andere bei dir, dann nicht erschrecken 

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (27. Juli 2009)

Huhu,

ich hatte mich ja auch kurzfristig angemeldet. Bin hier mehr so der stille Mitleser, daher kleine Kurzvorstellung: Ich bin der Christian, 33, wohnhaft in Beuel, häufig im Siebengebirge auf einem abgehalfterten Univega Geppel unterwegs. 

Ich wollte bei dem Königswetter heute Abend auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn also noch Interesse besteht, kann man sich gern so um 18:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental treffen.


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Juli 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich hatte mich ja auch kurzfristig angemeldet. Bin hier mehr so der stille Mitleser, daher kleine Kurzvorstellung: Ich bin der Christian, 33, wohnhaft in Beuel, häufig im Siebengebirge auf einem abgehalfterten Univega Geppel unterwegs.
> 
> Ich wollte bei dem Königswetter heute Abend auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn also noch Interesse besteht, kann man sich gern so um 18:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental treffen.



Oh, Verzeihung. Dein Nick ließ mich auf ein Mädel schließen.
Kommt nicht mehr vor!


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> Huhu,
> 
> ich hatte mich ja auch kurzfristig angemeldet. Bin hier mehr so der stille Mitleser, daher kleine Kurzvorstellung: Ich bin der Christian, 33, wohnhaft in Beuel, häufig im Siebengebirge auf einem abgehalfterten Univega Geppel unterwegs.
> 
> Ich wollte bei dem Königswetter heute Abend auf jeden Fall fahren, wenn also noch Interesse besteht, kann man sich gern so um 18:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental treffen.



Bist im Moment *der einzige *und *die einzige*, der es wagen würde sich auf meine Guiding-Qualitäten zu verlassen...Gut, Du kannst es nicht wissen...Verfahrgarantie ist garantiert . Reicht es Dir, wenn Du gegen 14:30 Bescheid bekommst.
Nummer gibts per PN.


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2009)

[email protected] und ich treffen uns *heute um 18:00 am Eingang Nachtigallental in Königswinter  *für eine 2-Stündchen-Runde.


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> ...Verfahrgarantie ist garantiert . ...



Die gibt es bei uns doch immer 

Schön, dass ihr doch noch fahrt, trage den Termin dann um, ok?

viel Spaß!
Carsten


----------



## Kalinka (27. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die gibt es bei uns doch immer
> 
> Schön, dass ihr doch noch fahrt, trage den Termin dann um, ok?
> 
> ...


Ja, mach ruhig... ich brauch den Druck! Aber der Titel "Oberkassel" ist nun verwirrend...Und er wird es bereuen


----------



## Cheetah (27. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja, wir tasten uns langsam ran
> 
> Dienstag ist für "alternative" Sportarten, sprich Grillen, Chillen, Weizentrinken und Ultimate Frisbee auserkoren worden.
> klick
> ...


Wird denn auch die neue Trendsportart *Smart smijten* geboten?


----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2009)

Smart smijten für alle Unwissenden  

Nix da, wir bleiben erst mal bei den Frisbees 

Kannst aber gerne deine Zwerge dazu bringen, dann werfen wir die auch ein wenig durch die Gegend...

Wo ist deine Anmeldung???

grüße
sun909


----------



## Kettenfresser (27. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Smart smijten für alle Unwissenden
> 
> Nix da, wir bleiben erst mal bei den Frisbees
> 
> ...



Für Zwerge ist der Zwergenwerfer verantwortlich (Langsam brauch ich Urlaub )


----------



## Cheetah (27. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Smart smijten für alle Unwissenden
> 
> Nix da, wir bleiben erst mal bei den Frisbees
> 
> ...


Du wirst es nicht glauben, die Zwerge sind in Holland!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Juli 2009)

He he, der war ja passend 

Dann hast du ja sozusagen "Urlaub". Biste morgen dabei?

grüße
sun909


----------



## shmee (27. Juli 2009)

So, kann das jetzt bitte mal wieder aufklaren. Den ganzen Tag, während man arbeitet, strahlend blauer Himmel und dann total diesig...


----------



## shmee (27. Juli 2009)

So, bin zurück und schön war's. Leider anfangs etwas verregnet, weswegen kalinka sich dann schon verabschiedet hat. 

Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich doch bergab teilweise mit meinem alten Gaul Probleme hatte mitzuhalten.

Danke noch mal an den Tourguide, der mir noch die ein oder andere schöne Abkürzung im Ennert gezeigt hat.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Izual (27. Juli 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> So, bin zurück und schön war's. Leider anfangs etwas verregnet, weswegen kalinka sich dann schon verabschiedet hat.
> 
> Hat auf jeden Fall Spaß gemacht, auch wenn ich doch bergab teilweise mit meinem alten Gaul Probleme hatte mitzuhalten.
> 
> ...



... kann ich mich nur anschließen


----------



## Kalinka (28. Juli 2009)

Tja, pünktlich um 17:30, als ich losfuhr, regnete es. Egal, neben Christian war auch Chris angemeldet, also ab übern Rhein nach Köwi.
Da es 18:00 trocken war und die zahlreichen Mitfahrer pünktlich, ging es gleich los Nachtigallental Richtung Drachenfels. Den habe ich dann schon wegen Regen, nicht mehr erklimmen wollen und auch die beiden Chris, zogen den Trail nach Rhöndorf vor. Ich rollte ganz ins Rheintal und habe mir den Abend noch mit drei Kreuzfahrten in Honnef versüßt und die Jungs haben sich Richtung Bonner Norden aufgemacht.


----------



## sun909 (28. Juli 2009)

ups,
wer hatte denn da gestern seinen Teller nicht leergegessen???

Mensch, den ganzen Tag Bombenwetter und dann so etwas. Nun denn, das nächste Mal haben wir wieder mehr Glück, einverstanden  

Wie schaut es heute abend aus, Chris bist du dabei?

Schöne Grüße
sun909


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juli 2009)

Woho, das wird ja richtig voll heute. Mach mich dann mal auf den Weg. Bis gleich...


----------



## MieMaMeise (28. Juli 2009)

Danke Carsten für die hervorragende Organisation. Denn so konnten einige...






Scheiben gefangen...




ein paar Happen gegessen...




die  (großen und kleinen)Kinder belustigt...




und etwas Feuer gemacht werden.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Juli 2009)

Schöne Bilder Daniel


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. Juli 2009)

Hi,
bin nächste Woche Dienstag nicht einsatzbereit, was mit den anderen ist, weiß ich nicht.

Der Micha bietet aber eine schöne Tour an, wer Interesse hat, am Dienstag zu fahren, könnte sich ja dort einklinken 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8846

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Juli 2009)

Leider setzt mich mein kleiner Unfall wohl auch ein Weilchen außer Gefecht .Vielleicht sollte ich doch beim Biken bleiben, weniger gefährlich !
Bis hoffentlich bald wieder auf´m Rad, oder doch zum Baseball!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## sun909 (31. Juli 2009)

Hallo Barbara,
was ist es denn "geworden"?

Bänder durch? Kann dir zu Trainingszwecken für zu Hause sonst auch gerne eine Rolle leihen, wenn du zumindest mit Bandage o.ä. wieder fahren darfst 

schöne Grüße und gute Besserung!
Carsten


----------



## yogi71 (31. Juli 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Leider setzt mich mein kleiner Unfall wohl auch ein Weilchen außer Gefecht .Vielleicht sollte ich doch beim Biken bleiben, weniger gefährlich !
> Bis hoffentlich bald wieder auf´m Rad, oder doch zum Baseball!
> Gruß Barbara


 
Hey Barbara,

gute Besserung bei was für einer Verletzung auch immer!

LG
Jürgen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Juli 2009)

Gute Besserung auch von uns. Deiner Beschreibung nach beim Grillen läßt sich ja auf nichts gut hoffen


----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin nächste Woche Dienstag nicht einsatzbereit, was mit den anderen ist, weiß ich nicht...


Werde mich vom 24h-Rennen erholen. Michas Tour ist mir eh zu spät...allen bikenden viel Spaß!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Juli 2009)

Wir sind morgen evtl. auch noch mal zum, und um den Ring unterwegs, um uns die Events mal anzuschauen und das schöne Wetter zu genießen.


----------



## Kalinka (31. Juli 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir sind morgen evtl. auch noch mal zum, und um den Ring unterwegs, um uns die Events mal anzuschauen und das schöne Wetter zu genießen.


Wir sind RR-Team _LaKaGeSt_ und MTB-Team _Aixzellenz_:
Parzelle (E23 + E24) im Block E.
Lissy ist auch um den Ring unterwegs...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (31. Juli 2009)

Ich notiere es mal. Wir werden ein Auge drauf haben, wenn wir dort vorbeikommen sollten. Viel Spaß Euch.


----------



## Merlin (2. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich wollte mich mal kurz aus dem Süden zurück melden, bin seit gestern Nacht wieder hier und wühle mich gerade durch die ganzen Mails und einige Beiträge. Tja, schön wars die letzten beiden Wochen, aber waaahnsinnig heiss...da freut man sich doch fast wieder über 20°C und etwas Regen.  

Selbst der Hotel Pool hatte hinterher 29°C Wassertemperatur und war fast keine Abkühlung mehr. Da half nur viel, viel Eis...was ich jetzt aber wieder abtrainieren muss.  Daher übernehme ich am Dienstag gleich die Abendrunde, da Carsten nicht kann:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=941

Ich habe bis Dienstag noch frei, könnte also bei Interesse auch am Montag Abend noch was starten!

Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen....

Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> ich wollte mich mal kurz aus dem Süden zurück melden, bin seit gestern Nacht wieder hier und wühle mich gerade durch die ganzen Mails und einige Beiträge. Tja, schön wars die letzten beiden Wochen, aber waaahnsinnig heiss...da freut man sich doch fast wieder über 20°C und etwas Regen.
> 
> ...



Hättest natürlich auch bei mir mitfahren können am Dienstag. Wenn sich aber bei mir keiner meldet fahre ich am Dienstag bei dir mit.
Gruß Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (2. August 2009)

Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche!
Entgegen meiner Befürchtungen ist das vordere Band nicht gerissen, sondern "nur" ziemlich gedehnt ( leider ist das auch nicht weniger schmerzhaft ).Bin mit Aircastschiene und UAGST ( Unterarmgehstützen ) versorgt und hoffe das ich schnell wieder fit sein werde, trotz der Erfahrungen, die mir berichtet wurden:"Bei mir hat das gaaanz schön lange gedauert!" Frage:" Wie lange?" Antwort:" Na, so 5 bis 6 Wochen!" Schluck!
Aber das gilt wohl eher für laufen als radeln.
Also getreu dem Motto: nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, werde ich mich diese Woche dann mal auf´s Rad wagen.
Lg. Barbara

P.S.: sollte meine Rekonvaleszenz doch länger dauern, komme ich auf Carstens Rolle zürück!


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Erst einmal vielen Dank für die Genesungswünsche!
> Entgegen meiner Befürchtungen ist das vordere Band nicht gerissen, sondern "nur" ziemlich gedehnt ( leider ist das auch nicht weniger schmerzhaft ).Bin mit Aircastschiene und UAGST ( Unterarmgehstützen ) versorgt und hoffe das ich schnell wieder fit sein werde, trotz der Erfahrungen, die mir berichtet wurden:"Bei mir hat das gaaanz schön lange gedauert!" Frage:" Wie lange?" Antwort:" Na, so 5 bis 6 Wochen!" Schluck!
> Aber das gilt wohl eher für laufen als radeln.
> Also getreu dem Motto: nur die Harten kommen in den Garten, werde ich mich diese Woche dann mal auf´s Rad wagen.
> ...



*Ups ..... die Barbara ist krank* 

Ich wünsche Dir auch eine schnelle Genesung 
P.S.: Radeln ist jetzt aber auch nicht ganz so ungefährlich ..... ich hab da meine ganz eigene Erfahrung 

Grüße
Renate


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2009)

Ja Barbara dann von mir auch nur die besten Genesungswünsche. Schon dich lieber eine Woche länger als das du zu früh wieder startest. Ich habe da auch so meine Erfahrungen. Sonst nehmen wir einen Hänger mit an den Gardasee. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## shmee (2. August 2009)

@Merlin, habe mich mal für Dienstag angemeldet. Für Montag Abend hatte ich mir vorgenommen, mal durchs Annatal -> Korferberg -> obere Breiberge -> Löwenburg -> Lohrberg und dann irgendwo wieder runter zu fahren.
Ich düse so gegen 18:00 hier in Beuel los, wenn also jemand Interesse hat. Eintragen als Guide will das mal noch nicht, dafür sind mein Verfahrkünste (Ooch, bieg ich doch hier mal heut links ab) noch zu ausgeprägt. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Kalinka (2. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> ..Daher übernehme ich am Dienstag gleich die Abendrunde, da Carsten nicht kann:
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=941
> Ich habe bis Dienstag noch frei, könnte also bei Interesse auch am Montag Abend noch was starten!
> Ich hoffe auf zahlreiches Erscheinen....


*Neeee, nach 5 Runden am Ring (125 km, 2500 HM) werde ich diese Woche NICHT Radfahren und phantomiere mal wieder! Viel Spass!*


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (3. August 2009)

Kalinka schrieb:


> *Neeee, nach 5 Runden am Ring (125 km, 2500 HM) ...*



Respekt 
Mit Dir kann man also auch nicht mehr fahren


----------



## Kalinka (3. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Respekt
> Mit Dir kann man also auch nicht mehr fahren


Kwatsch! Mountainbike..wie gehabt: talentfrei, aber mit Spaß!


----------



## Bonntherize (3. August 2009)

Jo Tom.
Ich trag mich für morgen mal ein. Könnte aber durch die Arbeit noch kurzfristig abgehalten werden.
Schaun mer mal...
Olli


----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja Barbara dann von mir auch nur die besten Genesungswünsche. Schon dich lieber eine Woche länger als das du zu früh wieder startest. Ich habe da auch so meine Erfahrungen. Sonst nehmen wir einen Hänger mit an den Gardasee.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Nix da Hänger!
Aber langsam habe ich echt Hummeln im Hintern und dann auch noch soo schönes Wetter  !Muß ich wohl, damit meine Form nicht ganz verschwindet,in der Praxis Ergometertraining betreiben ( habe ich heute morgen direkt getestet; das geht schmerzfrei! ).
Bleibt alle gesund
lg. Barbara


----------



## Merlin (3. August 2009)

Heute schaffe ich es nicht aufs Rad, aber morgen abend steht!


----------



## sun909 (4. August 2009)

Hi,
leider habe ich ja heute Bike-Verbot 

Aber nichts desto trotz werde ich Freitag nachmittag ein paar Überstunden abbauen und wollte eine längere Tour durchs 7G fahren und ein wenig an der sieben-Berge-Trail-Tour feilen...

Könnte dafür zwar mit Sicherheit auf wahrscheinlich schon von anderen gefahrene Touren zurückgreifen, aber selber planen ist ja doch am schönsten 

Ergo, wer Lust hat, eine längere Tour zu fahren, kann sich gerne hier anmelden!

Schöne Grüße und unfallfreie Fahrt heut abend!
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (4. August 2009)

Sooo, kurze Nachlese zur heutigen Abendrunde. Es war dank des guten Wetters doch wieder eine große Gruppe, erfreulicherweise fanden sich 15 Bikerinnen und Biker am Treffpunkt ein. Vorweg: Die Frauenquote lag diesmal bei 20%, sehr ordentlich!

Mit so vielen Leuten ging es dann recht gemütlich durchs Siebengebirge, was den Vorteil hatte, dass man gut plaudern konnte. Um 21 Uhr fand sich dann der überwiegende Teil der Truppe im Bundeshäuschen ein, wo der Tag seinen Abschluss fand.

Also, hat mal wieder viel Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, das gute Wetter bleibt noch etwas und ich sehe nächste Woche viele Gesichter wieder!


----------



## Bonntherize (4. August 2009)

Schade. Wär gerne dabei gewesen. Scheiß Arbeit...
Sorry fürs Nicht-Absagen Tom.
Fährt morgen (Mittwoch) jemand ne Runde?


----------



## Schnucki (4. August 2009)

@merlin: hat super viel Spass gemach!!!! DANKE

wenn das wetter keinen Strich durch die Rechnung macht bin ich kommenden Dienstag auf jeden Fall wieder mit dabei.

Ansonsten fände ich es Klasse, wenn die beiden mädels sich noch mal bei mir melden würden. Vielleicht können wir uns ja mal auf ne Mädelstour treffen.

Und ich fände es Klasse, wenn der nette Herr mit den GPS Tipps sich bei mir nochmal melden würde. Da ich ja mit dem Gedanken spiele mir auch so'n Teil zuzulegen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. August 2009)

Ja Tom möchte mich auch bedanken. War mal wieder ein gelungenes Treffen von diesen Leuten auf zwei Rädern die immer alles kaputt machen. Und dann auch noch teilweise vergessen welche Bremse die richtige ist. Der gehörte natürlich nicht zu uns. Wir sehen uns Gruß Micha


----------



## shmee (5. August 2009)

Schöne Tour gestern, hat richtig Spaß gemacht. Danke an den Guide.

@sun909 habe mich mal für deine Tour am Freitag angemeldet. Kann sein, dass ich arbeitsbedingt kurzfristig wieder abspringe. Wenn ich komme, würde ich auch schon ab Beuel einsteigen, mich aber so ca. gegen 16 - 16:30 auf den Heimweg machen, da sich Besuch angekündigt hat.

Die Trinksituation könnte man bei der Hitze mit einem Zwischenstop an der Villa Schaafhausen entschärfen und dort an der Römerquelle noch mal Wasser nachtanken.


----------



## chillmirage (5. August 2009)

hola

wollte mich zurückmelden. wenn mal jemand lust auf flach langsam und asphalt im kofo hat... mehr ist erst mal noch nicht drin.

lieben gruss an alle

christian


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. August 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola
> 
> wollte mich zurückmelden. wenn mal jemand lust auf flach langsam und asphalt im kofo hat... mehr ist erst mal noch nicht drin.
> 
> ...



kofo oder Köfo <<( da sind drei Touren heute Abend drin )


----------



## chillmirage (5. August 2009)

kofo ist schon richtig  schön flach und immer im kreis herum


----------



## sun909 (5. August 2009)

Welcome Back, Chris!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (5. August 2009)

danke  tut richtig gut wieder auf dem rad zu sitzen. freu mich schon wieder mit euch zu fahren wenn ich mithalten kann. freitag traue ich mir noch nicht zu


----------



## Daywalker74 (5. August 2009)

nabend!

wie sieht es morgen abend mit ner runde im 7.gebirge aus?
wollte ein "feierabend-rennen" machen.

wollte nachfragen, ob carsten oder tom ne gruppe machen könnten so wie gestern. mit anschl. einkehr.

wie siehts aus???

gruß thomas


----------



## MieMaMeise (5. August 2009)

Würde morgen auch mitkommen.


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2009)

@chillmirage: Auch von mir willkommen zurück!

@Daywalker74: Ich sehe, du hast schon einen Termin gemacht für heute abend...aber Höhenmeterjagd? Klingt nicht so, als wolltest du viele Mitfahrer.


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2009)

Ich habe mal eine gemütliche Alternative für heute abend eingestellt, also für alle, die es etwas lockerer angehen wollen. Spätestens im Biergarten treffen sich dann beide Gruppen wieder:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8897

Also, auf gehts, das gute Wetter muss man nutzen!!


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

hola tom

thx. werde heute noch aussetzen und weiter am formaufbau arbeiten. freue mich schon sehr drauf wenn ich wieder die berge rauf komme. euch viel spass und vllt suche ich ja den biergarten wo ih sitzt


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2009)

Hallo Chris freue mich auch wieder mal ne Tour mit dir zu fahren.


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

hey danke!!!!! ik froi mir auch


----------



## Redfraggle (6. August 2009)

Hallo Chris!

Schön das es Dir gut geht!
Können ja gemeinsam Aufbautraining betreiben, habe mir letzte Woche 
den Huf verknackst!
Wie wäre es Sonntag mit nem Ründchen, auch gerne RR!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

sonntag klingt gut. leider ist das steuerkopflager am rr fritte also breite reifen  schreib mir ne zeit die dir passt und dann werde ich da sein 
schöne sache das

lieben gruss der chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2009)

Solltet ihr nicht zu schwer fahren würde ich mich gerne anschließen müßte dann aber meinen Sohn hinten drauf satteln.


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

also ich bin im moment auf flach getrimmt um erst mal wieder ausdauer zu bekommen. kannst dich also sehr gerne anschliessen


----------



## Merlin (6. August 2009)

Da heute abend wohl keiner im 7GB fahren will, verlege ich meine Feierabendrunde mal nach Hennef, 18 Uhr Sieglinde...


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> also ich bin im moment auf flach getrimmt um erst mal wieder ausdauer zu bekommen. kannst dich also sehr gerne anschliessen



Ja dann müßte ich nur wissen wo und wann. Vielleicht sagt die Barbara ja auch noch was dazu. Aber so ein par Steigungen können doch drin sein oder?


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

hola tom

wie kommst du denn zur sieglinde?


----------



## chillmirage (6. August 2009)

@stunt-beck mal sehen ob ich mit tom was versuche. werde dann bzgl berge meldung machen


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. August 2009)

naja, schade, das heute bei dem wetter irgendwie (fast) keiner im 7.geb.  radeln will.

so wäre es auch gedacht [email protected], das sich beiden gruppen später zum bierchen treffen.  aber............


egal, werde trotzdem fahren. tempo wird nicht hoch.

gruß thomas


----------



## MieMaMeise (6. August 2009)

Komme wohl heute erst spät außer Firma. Thomas musst du wohl alleine fahren -.-


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. August 2009)

na super!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (6. August 2009)

sry würde auch lieber auf dem Rad sitzen.


----------



## Daywalker74 (6. August 2009)

jetzt weiß ich auch, wo mein fehler war. das ist ja hier der gemütlichkeits"fred" da ist ne schnelle tour fehl am platz

habe schon eine idee für die nächste tour.
die erste gang tour. egal ob flach,bergauf, alles wird im ersten gang gefahren. das müßte "gemütlich" genug sein

bis zur nächsten tour


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> jetzt weiß ich auch, wo mein fehler war. das ist ja hier der gemütlichkeits"fred" da ist ne schnelle tour fehl am platz
> 
> habe schon eine idee für die nächste tour.
> die erste gang tour. egal ob flach,bergauf, alles wird im ersten gang gefahren. das müßte "gemütlich" genug sein
> ...



Immer diese verbissenen Radfahrer !


----------



## sun909 (7. August 2009)

Tja, 
wer lesen kann und so 

Wir fahren eher von Biergarten zu Biergarten als zu hetzen...

Dafür sind die 7Hiller zuständig  Aber die sind ja auch nicht mehr das, was sie mal waren und schwächeln, sobald es mal vom Zweirad weg geht...

Schönes WE!
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> sonntag klingt gut. leider ist das steuerkopflager am rr fritte also breite reifen  schreib mir ne zeit die dir passt und dann werde ich da sein
> schöne sache das
> 
> lieben gruss der chris



Das klingt doch gut.
Wie wäre es mit 11.00 Uhr Annaberger Str.
Janz gemütlich durch den KoFo!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## chillmirage (7. August 2009)

janz jemütlich. dat isset  elf uhr annaberg. ich freu mich drauf


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wollschwein (7. August 2009)

hm... 11uhr
startet ihr am sonntag?oder samstag?
sonntag könnte ich und hätte lust auf ne gemütliche runde
wenn man sich noch anschließen darf, würds mich freuen


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2009)

wollschwein schrieb:


> hm... 11uhr
> startet ihr am sonntag?oder samstag?
> sonntag könnte ich und hätte lust auf ne gemütliche runde
> wenn man sich noch anschließen darf, würds mich freuen



Sunday, is our day.
Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das klingt doch gut.
> Wie wäre es mit 11.00 Uhr Annaberger Str.
> Janz gemütlich durch den KoFo!
> Lg. Barbara



Ja das hört sich gut an, ich käme dann mit meinem Sohn hinten drauf wenns nichts ausmacht. Barbara wir könnten uns dann ja treffen und zusammen nach Friesdorf fahren.


----------



## wollschwein (7. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sunday, is our day.
> Mitfahrer sind herzlich willkommen!



dann bin ich dabei


----------



## Redfraggle (7. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja das hört sich gut an, ich käme dann mit meinem Sohn hinten drauf wenns nichts ausmacht. Barbara wir könnten uns dann ja treffen und zusammen nach Friesdorf fahren.



Jau, falls ich in Mehlem bin!
Meld mich bei Dir per SMS!


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. August 2009)

redfraggle schrieb:


> jau, falls ich in mehlem bin!
> Meld mich bei dir per sms!



ok


----------



## wollschwein (8. August 2009)

melde mich für morgen ab da mir das wetter ein wenig zu unbeständig ist


----------



## TriggerLH (8. August 2009)

Hallo, 
bin recht neu hier in der Umgebung (wohne in Hennef) und fahre seit kurzem (4 Monate) wieder MTB. Da ich generell am WE arbeiten muss, morgen aber wahrscheinlich frei habe, würde ich sehr gerne bei Euch mitfahren. Ginge das in Ordnung?

Beste Grüße, Lars


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. August 2009)

Ja klar jeder ist wilkommen.


----------



## TriggerLH (9. August 2009)

Klasse, bin gerne dabei. Annaberger Str. ist kein Problem, wo finde ich euch dort?
Grüße, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (9. August 2009)

TriggerLH schrieb:


> Hallo,
> bin recht neu hier in der Umgebung (wohne in Hennef) und fahre seit kurzem (4 Monate) wieder MTB. Da ich generell am WE arbeiten muss, morgen aber wahrscheinlich frei habe, würde ich sehr gerne bei Euch mitfahren. Ginge das in Ordnung?
> 
> Beste Grüße, Lars



Klaro!
11.00 Annabergerstr. Ecke Im Bachele ( glaube ich, da ist ein Türmchen, also nicht zu verfehlen).


----------



## Merlin (9. August 2009)

So, ich habe für Mittwoch Abend einen Termin eingestellt, da es diese Woche am Dienstag nicht geht. Treffpunkt ist diesmal Königswinter, also nicht wie sonst meistens Ramersdorf!!!


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8911


----------



## Redfraggle (9. August 2009)

...ein kleiner Tourbericht von heute findet sich im Team Tomburg Fred!


----------



## Andreas-MTB (9. August 2009)

Sehr unterhaltsame Runde, Barbara. Der Einstand als Guide ist gelungen. Etwaige Uneinstimmigkeiten mit der Richtung liegen vermutlich einzig und allein an der genutzten Technik und dessen "Kartendarstellung" .

Der meißt gehörte Spruch war heute _"Da ist noch ein Weg... und da noch einer .. und ..."_ von Pattrick (4) . 

Und der beste Dialog mit ihm war :
*Pattrick (ansatzweise mit erhobenen Finger):* _"Wir haben im Wald ein Haus von den 7 Zwergen gesehen, das war ganz neu!!"_
*ich:*_" Echt? .. und? Waren denn die Zwerge auch da?"_
*Pattrick:*_"Nööö, die waren wahrscheinlich arbeiten!!" _

Ines und ich bedanken uns fürs Guiden. Gern wieder in netter Gesellschaft.


----------



## TriggerLH (9. August 2009)

Ja auch von mir ein riesen Dankeschön fürs guiden Barbara, und auch, dass ich von Euch so nett aufgenommen wurde. Mir hat es riesen Spass gemacht. Ich hoffe das Eis hat noch geschmeckt! ;-)
Es würde mich sehr freuen nochmal wieder mit zu fahren. 
Viele Grüße, Lars


----------



## sun909 (10. August 2009)

Hi,
wer diese Woche Dienstag eine Runde drehen mag, kann sich an Wolfgang (Kurvenkratzer) wenden; er überlegt eine Runde morgen abend zu drehen.

Edit: Und jetzt auch als Termin:
Dienstag-Runde
grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (10. August 2009)

Noch eine Anmerkung:

Wir bauen gerade den E-Mail Verteiler um.

Wer diesen nicht regelmäßig bekommt, aber erhalten will, kann sich gerne melden. 

Da ich nicht von allen eine Mail-Adresse habe, schickt mir diese bitte auf einem der üblichen Wege 

Konkret fällt mir jetzt direkt ein:
Stuntbeck
Redfraggle
Miemameise
Kalinka

Hoffe, ich habe niemanden vergessen...Wenn doch, bitte nicht persönlich nehmen 

schönen gruß
sun909


----------



## shmee (10. August 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

erstmal noch mal schönen Dank an Carsten (sun909) für die tolle Tour am Freitag, hat echt Spaß gemacht. Danke auch an Wolfgang für den Testride auf dem Fully. Wenn du gewußt hättest, dass es gleich zum Bunker geht, hättest du den Tausch wohl nicht so leichtfertig angeboten. 
O-Ton unten: "Das ist aber jetzt echt mal lange her, dass ich ein Fahrrad ohne Federung UND ohne Bremsen gefahren bin."

Was mich auch zu meinem Problem bringt: Die gute alte Judy DH Baujahr 96 hats dann jetzt endgültig hinter sich. Ein Dämpfer komplett dicht, Elastomere haben sich in Brösel aufgelöst. Eigentlich ist zwar sparen fürs neue Bike angesagt, aber bis dahin will ich ja nicht rumsitzen. Ne Tora 318 Air habe ich mir schon günstig im Forum organisiert, ist zwar etwas schwerer, aber soll zumindest steif sein und ordentlich federn (machen wir uns nix vor, fast alles federt besser als meine alte). Was mir zu meinem Glück jetzt noch fehlt wäre ne Scheibenbremse vorne und das passende Laufrad dazu.

Gedacht hatte ich an eine Magura Julie, die soll nicht ganz so bissig sein, und was den Griff angeht, ist die meiner HS33 hinten nicht ganz unähnlich, so dass das ganze nicht komplett aus dem Gleichgewicht kommt. Hat jemand noch ne andere Idee oder evtl. sogar noch was rumliegen und günstig abzugeben? 

Schöne Grüße,
Christian


----------



## yogi71 (10. August 2009)

hast ne pn


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (10. August 2009)

Halli Hallo,
jaha mich gibt es noch ! Erst wegen den ganzen Wettkämpfen Funkstille und dann wegen Rippenprellung verschollen (NEIN es ist nicht auf einem Trail passiert, diesmal wurde ich auf einem Radweg am Rhein von einer Fußgängerin vom Rad geholt)! Das hat der Käfer nicht so wirklich gut weg gesteckt ! Aber ich würde am Mittwoch mal einen Versuch starten, ob die Rippe hält und freue mich möglichst viele mal wieder zu sehen!


----------



## Merlin (10. August 2009)

> Aber ich würde am Mittwoch mal einen Versuch starten, ob die Rippe hält und freue mich möglichst viele mal wieder zu sehen!



Jaaaaaaaaaa! Dafür! Denk dran, wir starten in KöWi, diesmal nicht in Ramersdorf.

Und ich sags ja immer wieder: Radwege sind die gefährlichsten Trails überhaupt! Haben mich auch schon ein paar Rippen gekostet...


----------



## MTBKäfer (11. August 2009)

Die Schwierigkeit des Radweg-Trails habe ich tatsächlich unterschätzt !!

Fährt denn evtl morgen jemand auf dem Weg zum Nachtigallental am blauen Affen vorbei und könnte mich da einsammeln? Sicher ist sicher !!


----------



## sun909 (11. August 2009)

Hi,
du kennst meine Nummer, ruf an 

Kann dich "einsammeln" morgen, starte wohl in Beuel.

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTBKäfer (11. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> du kennst meine Nummer, ruf an
> 
> Kann dich "einsammeln" morgen, starte wohl in Beuel.
> ...


 
Klasse ! Melde mich dann morgen!


----------



## TriggerLH (11. August 2009)

Hey Wolfgang, vielen Dank für die schöne Tour heute und auch dafür, dass du kurzfristig die Tour umgeplant hast (zu schätzen weiß man das nach dem letzten Trail ;-)

Grüße, Lars


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2009)

Nachdem das Wetter am WE ja wieder gut werden soll, habe ich eine Tour für Samstag Nachmittag ( mit anschließendem Biegarten besuch bei Ritter Roland ) reingesetzt.


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2009)

TriggerLH schrieb:


> Hey Wolfgang, vielen Dank für die schöne Tour heute und auch dafür, dass du kurzfristig die Tour umgeplant hast (zu schätzen weiß man das nach dem letzten Trail ;-)
> 
> Grüße, Lars



Hey Lars,
welcher war der letzte Trail, bin neugierig 

grüße
sun909

Micha: hab dir im TT Thread was dazu geschrieben...


----------



## Merlin (12. August 2009)

Also, das Wetter für heute scheint recht unbeständig zu sein, ich wage da noch keine Prognose. Schaut bitte gegen 17 Uhr nochmal rein, ob der Termin noch drin ist, das wird heute kurzfristig. Sollte es sich nicht einregnen, wird natürlich gefahren!


----------



## chillmirage (12. August 2009)

hola

was wäre denn mit alternativ laufen falls es nicht so dolle wird... 
fährt von euch vllt wer zu wolfgangs tour und könnte mich mitnehmen?

@carsten sollte das heute trocken bleiben... treff in beuel? mit kamera und ladegerät 

freu mich dauf


----------



## TriggerLH (12. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Lars,
> welcher war der letzte Trail, bin neugierig
> 
> grüße
> ...





Tja, wenn ich Dir das jetzt beantworten könnte. Bin gestern zum ersten Mal im 7gb gewesen. Wohne noch nicht so lange in der Gegend. Auf jeden Fall war es sehr genial zum runtercruisen, hier und da recht steil und vorallem saumäßig laaaaaaang... 

Edit: Wolfgang wollte mit diesem Trail in die Tour einsteigen!!!


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2009)

Tja,
Biergarten fällt heut wohl aus 

Ansonsten sieht es aber trocken aus.

Chris: Die Sachen liegen in Köln...habe die wochenlang im Auto gehabt und dann ausgepackt... Müssen wir nächste Woche machen. 

Starte aber in Beuel, Abfahrt 17.50Uhr am Büro bzw. am Auto um die Ecke 

bis gleich!
sun909


----------



## chillmirage (12. August 2009)

dann freue ich mich auf unser treffen vor dem büro oder am auto um die ecke


----------



## sun909 (12. August 2009)

so, trotz dunkler Wolken fahren wir 

bis gleich!


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. August 2009)

Na dann will ich mich mal bei dem Zauberer bedanken. Du hast uns Wintertraining versprochen und das haben wir auch bekommen. Trotz der etwas feuchten Verhältnisse war es wie immer ein fest mit euch zu fahren.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Merlin (12. August 2009)

Nee, wat war dat wieder.........................................................................nass


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (12. August 2009)

an alle mitfahrer von heute abend:

 schön wars!!!! nass dreckig lustig viel berg hoch... klasse!!!

danke an die guides


----------



## wollschwein (12. August 2009)

jau schön wars,langsam berg auf und schneller wieder nach unten.
lieben dank an alle mitfahrer fürs warten
war sehr lustig.


----------



## Izual (12. August 2009)

Lustige Runde wars ja heute!
Danke an alle die sich bei dem Wetter noch auf die Trails wagen.
Mit Dreck, Starkregen und Dunkelheit war der restliche Heimweg noch sehr Abenteuerlich

@wollschwein: Tapfer geschlagen!


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2009)

Meinen Respekt all denen, die sich gestern bei diesem Sauwetter auf´s Rad 
geschwungen haben. Mir war das echt ne Spur zuuu nass!


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2009)

Es wurde ja erst nass, als wir mitten drin waren....oder hast du hellseherische Fähigkeiten, Barbara?


----------



## sun909 (13. August 2009)

Regen wird total überbewertet 

Es war feucht UND fröhlich, und das sogar ohne den sonst im WP üblichen Glühwein 

schöne Tour, aber wer hat jetzt den Schlauch zu Beweiszwecken eingepackt?

Und wer bereitet Chris Frau auf den notwendigen Lagerraum für die Schlauch-Berge vor   ?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Meinen Respekt all denen, die sich gestern bei diesem Sauwetter auf´s Rad
> geschwungen haben. Mir war das echt ne Spur zuuu nass!



Welches Sauwetter???


----------



## MTBKäfer (13. August 2009)

Ich kann mich meinen Vorgängern nur anschließen, es war wieder sooo schön mit euch ! DANKE !!


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Welches Sauwetter???



Hallo?!
Ich bin gestern im Regen nach hause gefahren, dann hat es vielleicht für ne Stunde aufgehört, um dann sintflutartig die Straßen zu fluten (Turbogeschwindigkeit meines Scheibenwischers ).
Da war ich nicht scharf auf Gelände und stelle mir auch den Weg zur Landskrone nicht wirklich gemütlich vor!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Bis dahin ist alles wieder trocken, können aber auch etwas anders fahren dann ist nicht soviel Schlamm vorhanden. Auf jeden Fall ist dann der Anschluß zu Rhein runter echt was feines versprochen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2009)

Habe jetzt mal den Stammtisch für Samstag Abend gepostet

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail?t=8939


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. August 2009)

so, alles wieder trocken. habe mich gestern abend direkt samt klamotten unter die dusche gestellt

fand die tour echt spitze. und so ein "starkregen" hatte doch auch was schönes. eine höhlenbesichtigung zum beispiel mit einem suchspiel" wo ist die brille vom michael" bei der suche grub carsten den boden um und fand ein leeres glas kapern. da stellte sich die frage, wie lange liegt die schon hier?? 1000 oder 2000jahre..????

jo carsten, pro flicken 1 schlauch.......von jedem mitfahrer

mensch barbara, du stellst dich aber auch an. bist halt ein mädchen

bis zur nächsten tour


----------



## Redfraggle (13. August 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> mensch barbara, du stellst dich aber auch an. bist halt ein mädchen



Also, nur mal so von wegen Mädchen und so.
Auf der Fahrt von Mehlem nach Alfter sprach ein gewisser, Dir nicht ganz unbekannter, Biker männlichen Geschlechts:" Mensch da bin ich aber froh,
daß ich jetzt nicht auf´m Rad sitze!" (Originalton)


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also, nur mal so von wegen Mädchen und so.
> Auf der Fahrt von Mehlem nach Alfter sprach ein gewisser, Dir nicht ganz unbekannter, Biker männlichen Geschlechts:" Mensch da bin ich aber froh,
> daß ich jetzt nicht auf´m Rad sitze!" (Originalton)



Dann saßen da also zwei Mädchen im Auto oder


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

Ne, 
steht doch "männlichen Geschlechts"...

Muß ein 7 Hiller gewesen sein, die schwächeln doch auch gerne 

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Muß ein 7 Hiller gewesen sein, die schwächeln doch auch gerne


 
 WAAAAAS??? Carsten wo warst Du denn? Also ein 7Hills Trikot hätte doch beinahe den Wet-T-Shirt-Contest gewonnen (wenn ich nicht doch noch irgendwo eine Regenjacke gefunden hätte )!!!


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

"Hätte"... hat aber nicht 

ich sag doch, die 7Hiller schwächeln 

Ansonsten wärst du doch Bild des Monats geworden  sch... Regenjacke


----------



## sun909 (14. August 2009)

Termin nächste Woche...

Klick mich  

grüße und schönes WE!
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin nächste Woche...
> 
> Klick mich
> 
> ...



Würde ja gerne, aber ich glaube das schaffe ich nicht. Da ich Mittwoch schon bei den Hosen bin. Möchte einmal die Woche auch mal was früher den Backzettel machen.

Wünsch euch aber viel Spass

Gruß Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> "Hätte"... hat aber nicht
> 
> ich sag doch, die 7Hiller schwächeln
> 
> Ansonsten wärst du doch Bild des Monats geworden  sch... Regenjacke



Tse,tse,tse Carsten!
Wo bleibt Dein Anstand .

P.S.:Sevenhiller kutschiere ich nicht durch die Gegend!


----------



## Merlin (14. August 2009)

> Also ein 7Hills Trikot hätte doch beinahe den Wet-T-Shirt-Contest gewonnen


Rebecca, das ist jetzt aber eine andere Wertung, gel. Aber wenn du da unbedingt gewinnen willst, dann hänge ich mir nächsten Dienstag höchstpersönlich die Gieskanne an den Lenker!

...und dann wird nicht plötzlich eine Regenjacke auf dem Boden liegen! 


Udo, wir bräuchten dann mal deine Spiegelreflex!


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Rebecca, das ist jetzt aber eine andere Wertung, gel. Aber wenn du da unbedingt gewinnen willst, dann hänge ich mir nächsten Dienstag höchstpersönlich die Gieskanne an den Lenker!
> 
> ...und dann wird nicht plötzlich eine Regenjacke auf dem Boden liegen!
> 
> ...


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2009)

Männer!


----------



## Fungrisu (15. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> P.S.:Sevenhiller kutschiere ich nicht durch die Gegend!



Was lese ich da 
Du würdest keinen 7Hiller in deinem Auto mitnehmen?
Denk dran das es zwei Frauen von 7Hillern waren die den Uwe auf Malle nach seinem Sturz nach Hause gebracht haben 

Lg Jörg


----------



## mohlo (15. August 2009)

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++

*(Brühl im Rheinland) Best of Ville Tour 2009*
Die Just for Fun Riders starten am 11. Oktober 2009 ihren ersten Rekordversuch. Werden Sie es schaffen, Ihre Dienstagsrunden zu übertreffen und so einiges an Staub in der Ville aufzuwirbeln? Werden die Zufahrtstrassen zum Startpunkt mit kilometerlangen Staus verstopft sein? Wird der "Grüne Würfel" unser Tempo halten können? Bleibt ein Stein auf dem anderen? Fragen ünber Fragen!

Mehr Infos unter  *mtb.mohlberg.de*

+++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++ BREAKING NEWS +++


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (16. August 2009)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Was lese ich da
> Du würdest keinen 7Hiller in deinem Auto mitnehmen?
> Denk dran das es zwei Frauen von 7Hillern waren die den Uwe auf Malle nach seinem Sturz nach Hause gebracht haben
> 
> Lg Jörg



Och lieber Jörg, nicht böse sein.
Das ist doch nur das übliche Konkurrenzgeschwafel zweier befreundeter
Teams.
Ich mag doch Orange, egal ob als Farbe,Frucht oder Team.




Lg. Barbara


----------



## Fungrisu (16. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Och lieber Jörg, nicht böse sein.
> Das ist doch nur das übliche Konkurrenzgeschwafel zweier befreundeter
> Teams.
> Ich mag doch Orange, egal ob als Farbe,Frucht oder Team.
> ...



 ja das weiß ich doch!!!


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Männer!



Hm,
Barbara, ist das etwas ein sexistischer Smiley??? Pfui Sowas, hier lesen vielleicht auch Minderjährige mit... 

Aber der Käfer scheint ein wenig Bange vor der Gießkanne an Toms Lenker zu sein, sie fehlt aktuell noch in der Anmeldeliste für morgen.

Packt die schnellen Reifen ein, dann reicht es nachher noch für ein Bierchen in Ramersdorf.

Und ach ja, Ersatzschlauch wäre nicht schlecht...

Schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Loriot76 (17. August 2009)

Hey, 

ich denke dass das hier der Gemütlichfahrerfred ist. Und dann muss ich mich auf körperliche Höchstleistungen einstellen..... Oh je, aber ich werde es mal in Angriff nehmen morgen.   Im Zweifel mach ich ne Rolle rückwärts und rutsch den Berg aufm Rücken wieder runter  

Gruß
Christian


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

Hi Christian,
ja, morgen ist es etwas schneller (mittel statt langsam). 

Es wird erschreckend früh dunkel und sonst wird die Zeit zum Biergarten zu knapp 

Aber keine Sorge, wir lassen normal keinen im Berg zurück...

Obwohl, Moment, den Boris, den hab ich lange nicht gesehen? Tom, haben wir den mal vergessen und der dreht immer noch seine GA1-Runden???

Nun hoff lieber, dass ich keinen "Bäh-Tag" morgen habe und euch nicht meine persönlichen Hass-Berge hochscheuche  

Alles andere ist machbar. 

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTBKäfer (17. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Rebecca, das ist jetzt aber eine andere Wertung, gel. Aber wenn du da unbedingt gewinnen willst, dann hänge ich mir nächsten Dienstag höchstpersönlich die Gieskanne an den Lenker!
> 
> ...und dann wird nicht plötzlich eine Regenjacke auf dem Boden liegen!
> 
> ...


 
Ihr seid ja soooooooooooo nett 



sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> Aber der Käfer scheint ein wenig Bange vor der Gießkanne an Toms Lenker zu sein, sie fehlt aktuell noch in der Anmeldeliste für morgen.


 
Quatsch der Käfer ist doch nicht wasserscheu!!! Bin nun angemeldet !


----------



## sun909 (17. August 2009)

Brav 

Damit haben wir dann eine Frauenquote von 20%.

Oder eine von euch beiden wird die Queen morgen Abend 

Tom, übernehmen Sie!

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (17. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Aber keine Sorge, wir lassen normal keinen im Berg zurück...
> 
> Obwohl, Moment, den Boris, den hab ich lange nicht gesehen? Tom, haben wir den mal vergessen und der dreht immer noch seine GA1-Runden???
> 
> ...



Ich aber, heute morgen.
Putzmunter auf´m Rad auf´m Weg zur Arbeit.
Apropos Queen, mir reicht es auch Prinzessin zu sein


----------



## chillmirage (17. August 2009)

na prima jetzt kommen wieder die ganzen ladegeräte zum kabelsalat unterm schreibtisch dazu


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. August 2009)

Na da werde ich ja ganz neidisch wenn ich sehe wieviele heute Abend kommen. Wünsch euch viel Spass. Den werdet ihr ja haben!! Bis bald 

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> na prima jetzt kommen wieder die ganzen ladegeräte zum kabelsalat unterm schreibtisch dazu



   



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na da werde ich ja ganz neidisch wenn ich sehe wieviele heute Abend kommen. Wünsch euch viel Spass. Den werdet ihr ja haben!! Bis bald
> 
> Grüße Micha



Hoffe ich auch, bis bald  Gibt einen Termin am 12.09...



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich aber, heute morgen.
> Putzmunter auf´m Rad auf´m Weg zur Arbeit.
> Apropos Queen, mir reicht es auch Prinzessin zu sein



Oh, er lebt wieder, ein Wunder, ein Wunder  

Prinzessin kannst du haben, ich bringe dann die Erbsen mit 

Bis nachher...
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

So,
der Herbst naht in vollen Zügen und bevor wir uns wie letzte Woche wieder Fango-Packungen auflegen, versuchen wir das schöne nördliche 7G doch mit allen Highlights einmal mitzunehmen...

Daher wird es auch etwas länger und etwas mehr HM geben als normal, alle weiteren Infos findet ihr hier:

9 Berge auf einen Streich!

Würde mich freuen, viele der Dienstagsfahrer und die sonst noch dazu gehören zu sehen!

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## chillmirage (18. August 2009)

@carsten hab gestern die lampe aufladen wollen für heute abend und stellte dabei fest das ich den kabelsalat nicht vermisst habe und wenn ich dann noch an toms ladegerät denke... so klein und zierlich *lach
das war alles was ich meinte.


----------



## Merlin (18. August 2009)

Sooo, da sich das gute Wetter hoffentlich noch bis zum Ende der Woche hält, will ich den Sommer nutzen und stelle einen Zusatztermin für Donnerstag oder Freitag abend ein. Ich könnte an beiden Tagen, habe im LMB jetzt mal Donnerstag eingetragen. Falls mehr Leute am Freitag können, dann verlege ich gerne....also sagt Bescheid!

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/termine.php?u=941


----------



## Andreas-MTB (18. August 2009)

Mein Neid sei Euch gewiss, sowohl heute als auch am Zusatztermin!  ... _Spätschicht_ bei über 30° ohne Klima in einer großen Halle aus Metall in der prallen Sonne ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Mein Neid sei Euch gewiss, sowohl heute als auch am Zusatztermin!  ... _Spätschicht_ bei über 30° ohne Klima in einer großen Halle aus Metall in der prallen Sonne ...



Philosophiemodus an:
 "das Leben ist nicht gerecht"
Philosophiemodus aus.

@ Merlin : ich könnte Freitag


----------



## Merlin (18. August 2009)

Chris, Daniel: Wie sieht es bei euch am Freitag aus?


----------



## Bonntherize (18. August 2009)

Ich könnte bislang auch Do oder Fr. Schließe mich da der Mehrheit an.


----------



## chillmirage (18. August 2009)

@tom auch am freitag gerne


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. August 2009)

Freitag kann ich nicht. Aber egal, macht mal wie ihr denkt. Vielleicht geh ich dann Donnerstag mal schwimmen wenn niemand fahren möchte.


----------



## shmee (18. August 2009)

Ich könnte auch eher am Freitag, Donnerstag ist Betriebsgrillen angesagt.


----------



## chillmirage (18. August 2009)

@daniel: wenn du schwimmen gehen solltest. würde glatt mitkommen 
            melde dich wenn du magst.

lg chris


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

Hi,
bitte dran denken, wir fahren pünktlich ab!

D.h. Treffen um 18.15 Uhr, Abfahrt 18.30 Uhr. 

Insbesondere die Autofahrer sollten dies einkalkulieren...

Ferien sind zu Ende, die Straßen sind voll...

Für die, die sich nicht so gut auskennen: Auf google maps nach U-Bahn Haltestelle Ramersdorf oder Königswinterer Straße/Oberkasseler Straße suchen. 

Bitte dran denken: nur ab 18, nur mit Helm, nur mit MTB.

Nehmt genug zu trinken mit, ist warm draußen 

Bis später...
Carsten


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bitte dran denken, wir fahren pünktlich ab!
> 
> D.h. Treffen um 18.15 Uhr, Abfahrt 18.30 Uhr.
> ...



Regenjacken?


----------



## sun909 (18. August 2009)

Gieskanne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (18. August 2009)

hola sombreros 

meine herren wat ne horde... euch hat man bestimmt durchs ganze siebengebirge lachen hören 

dem unfallfahrer geht es soweit gut. war aber doch besser ihn nicht alleine zu lassen  doch noch was wacklig auf den beinen.

ich hoffe ihr hattet soviel spass wie ich mir vorstelle


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. August 2009)

nüx gehört


----------



## shmee (18. August 2009)

Schön war's. Danke an den Guide und auch noch mal an Tom für den kurzen Fahrkurs im Tretschbachtal.


----------



## Merlin (18. August 2009)

Moin moin,

ich habe den zweiten Termin jetzt doch auf Donnerstag gelassen, weil mir am Freitag was in die Quere gekommen ist...leider.


----------



## Loriot76 (19. August 2009)

Feine Tour war´s gestern! Danke für Carstens guiding und Toms kleine Technik-Lehrstunde. Bin ein klein wenig stolz auf mich, dass ich meine erste mittel/mittel Tour doch ganz gut überstanden habe. Die ein oder andere knifflige Passage werde ich auch irgendwann noch fahrend meistern! 

Geholfen hat natürlich noch der gesellige Abschied am Rhein. Auch schön, dass ich mit meiner Technik beim Zusammenkommen der Gruppe helfen konnte....  

Bin gern wieder dabei, wenns genehm ist. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Merlin (19. August 2009)

@chillmirage: Danke nochmal fürs Heimbringen unseres Stuntkandidaten. Das war ein super Einsatz von dir!

Ferner hoffe ich, dass es dem Verunfallten soweit gut geht...


----------



## sun909 (19. August 2009)

Hi,
bin für Do raus,sitze beim Arzt, die Schulter ist doch lädierter als gestern erhofft.

Chris:auch von mir vielen Dank! Du ziehst das aber auch an 

bis (hoffentlich...) nächste Woche wieder
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2009)

Junge Junge was habt ihr denn da gestern getrieben? stunts am laufendem Band? Mädels in die Büsche geworfen, schade das ich nicht da war. 

ach ja Barbara so verhält sich aber doch keine Prinzessin oder ?


----------



## monsterchen (19. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ach ja Barbara so verhält sich aber doch keine Prinzessin oder ?




Wieso, Dornröschen ist doch auch `ne Prinzessin.

Da kam auch gleich der Prinz  und hat sie wachgeküsst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (19. August 2009)

So Kinners, Daumen drücken bitte...

Schulter-Eck-Gelenk war der erste Tip, Schluck 

Gerade Röntgen und dann ist wohl gleich die Stunde der Wahrheit...

Jaja, Sport ist Mord 

sonnige gruesse,morgen gibt es 37^, krass!

Carsten


----------



## shmee (19. August 2009)

Junge, Carsten, was machst du??? So schlimm sah das doch gar nicht aus. Aber gut, wenn man versucht, stählerne Zaunpfosten mit der Schulter in den Boden zu treiben, muss man sich nicht wundern 

Alles gute von hier aus, ich drück mal die Daumen, dass es nix wildes ist.
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Redfraggle (19. August 2009)

Ein Dank den Guides,schön war´s!
Trotz Landung in den Brombeersträuchern war das eine sehr spaßige Feierabendtour mit allem was dazu gehört:
ein paar knackige Anstiege, flowige Trails und sogar ein spontanes Techniktraining( lieber Tom bitte an die Urkunden denken ).
Zum Schluß in einen atemberaubenden Sonnenuntergang gefahren und dank
überstandenem Funkloch mit dem Rest der Truppe noch ein lecker Bierchen gezischt.Da wir ja unser schwimmendes Gefährt verpaßt haben, hatte ich zu hause dann doch 50 km auf der Uhr!
Bis bald im Wald!

@ sun909: Kopf hoch, würde sagen ist nur ein Band gerissen, da ja kein Klaviertastenphänomen, aber Pause bedeutet das trozdem
(sonst liegst Du doch bald auf meiner Behandlungsbank)




@ monsterchen: das mit Dornröschen gefällt mir


----------



## sun909 (19. August 2009)

Sch..... VIER Wochen Sportverbot  

Kein Biken, Inlinen, Schwimmen, Laufen oder Fußball.

Willkommen im Leben, hab dann jetzt viel Zeit zum, ja was?

Shoppen, Kino, Trinken?

Glück im Unglück, nix gebrochen...klopf klopf klopf...

Ich hab dicke Knochen, sagt der Doc  und eine Zerrung, Prellung.

Und Ping 

Der Rucksack bzw. die Träger haben geholfen, demnächst kommt dann das 
Shirt zum Einsatz...

Schönen Tag dann noch
Carsten


----------



## joscho (19. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sch..... VIER Wochen Sportverbot
> 
> Kein Biken, Inlinen, Schwimmen, Laufen oder Fußball.
> Willkommen im Leben, hab dann jetzt viel Zeit zum, ja was?



Och Carsten, mein tiefstes Mitgefühl hast Du - auch wenn es Dir nicht helfen wird  So eine Sch... bei dem Wetter.



> Shoppen, Kino, Trinken?



Schrauben, grillen  



> Der Rucksack bzw. die Träger haben geholfen, demnächst kommt dann das
> Shirt zum Einsatz...



Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie Dein Sixpack aussieht


----------



## Redfraggle (19. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sch..... VIER Wochen Sportverbot
> 
> Kein Biken, Inlinen, Schwimmen, Laufen oder Fußball.
> Wie wär´s mit Aquajogging?!Hab ich Rebecca auch empfohlen
> ...



P.S : 4 Wochen halte ich eigentlich für zuuu lang, vielleicht solange kein biken, wegen der Erschütterung im Gelenk


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sch..... VIER Wochen Sportverbot
> 
> Kein Biken, Inlinen, Schwimmen, Laufen oder Fußball.
> 
> ...



Och Carsten, das tut mir aber wirklich leid zu lesen. Aber Sport wird auch überbewertet.

Kopf hoch alter Junge und gute Besserung


----------



## sun909 (19. August 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Och Carsten, mein tiefstes Mitgefühl hast Du - auch wenn es Dir nicht helfen wird  So eine Sch... bei dem Wetter.
> 
> Schrauben, grillen
> 
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie Dein Sixpack aussieht



Schrauben und Grillen geht mal beides schlecht mit einem Arm...

Weizen trinken ist ein adäquater Ersatz? 

Barbara: das war die Antwort auf meine Frage diesbzgl...

Zwei Wochen max Schmerz, danach weitere 2 Wochen Schonen.

Und die o.g. Sportarten hat er zum Thema "Schonen" mit einem entschiedenen Kopfschütteln abgelehnt  

grüße
Carsten


----------



## chillmirage (19. August 2009)

oh cartsen was hast du denn gamacht... hast du die herthasee-action verfeinert? 
solltest du bzgl. weizen trinken oder anderer "alternativ-sportarten" gesellschaft suchen. melde dich gerne aber bitte per pn oder mail... hab mein handy geschrottet 

gute besserung an alle lg chris


----------



## sun909 (19. August 2009)

So, jetzt nochmal mit Bildern, vielen Dank auch an Pench für die Bilder!

Schöne Tour mit 17? Mitfahrern durch Sonne und trockenes Gelände.

Am Anfang war der ein oder andere von den Temperaturen und/oder der Routenwahl ein wenig überfordert 





Die Aussicht entschädigte aber 





Oder lieber diese knackigen Herren für die Damen? 





Leider gab es zwei kleinere Stunts am Lücker Felsenpfad, aber im Bild festgehalten wurden natürlich nur die erfolgreichen Versuche 





...und nach dem Besuch beim Dudelsackspieler 





ging es locker und gut gelaunt ging es über die Weinberge weiter...





Die Barbara machte diesmal den "Käfer" vor der geifernden Menge, die sich in freudiger Erwartung auf einen Stunt versammelt hatte  ...





...und wurde von Ihrem Prinzen mit nur leichten Schäden aus den Tiefen des Brombeerstrauches errettet 





Tendenziell aber alles mit ein wenig Übung und OFFENER vorderer Bremse fahrbar...





Als Höhepunkt wurde das Tretschbachtal mal trockenen Fusses befahren bzw. besprungen.

Feucht fröhlich wurde es zum Ende hin, nachdem wir das Programm ein wenig abgespeckt hatten.





Hoffe, es sind alle gut nach Hause gekommen, auch wenn der ein oder andere es ja nicht mit der Fähre geschafft hat 

Hat eine Menge Spass gemacht, vielen Dank an alle Co-Guides und gut gelaunten Mitfahrer mit Schlauch 

Dass der nötig war und diesmal nicht einer der Wißkirchens schuldig war, hier noch als Beweis! 





Bis bald im Wald
Carsten

DANKE FÜR DIE ANLEITUNG DANIEL  !!!


----------



## Redfraggle (19. August 2009)

Also Carsten, ich sehe ein, daß du nicht biken sollst.
Inliner halte ich auch für riskant, da das Sturzrisiko auch nicht unerheblich ist und mit viel Pech ist die Fraktur oder der Bänderriß dann doch passiert.
Aber warum in aller Welt darfst Du nicht nach 2 Wochen joggen?
Dachte er Du läufst auf den Händen?
Mit guter Technik wird soviel gedämpft, also ich seh da kein Problem!
Okay, man kann natürlich, falls man im Wald läuft, über eine Wurzel stolpern und stürzen. Aber wie wahrscheinlich ist das?Da reißen dann wohl auch eher die Bänder im Fuß, bzw. der Knöchel bricht.

Lg. Barbara

P.S.:gegen Nordic Walking spricht auch jetzt nichts


----------



## MieMaMeise (19. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> shit, das mit den Fotos aus den Alben funzt nicht. Any ideas?


Beispiel:




richtig:

```
[url=http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/442915][IMG]http://fstatic1.mtb-news.de/img/photos/4/1/6/9/4/_/medium/01_MonsterchenKlein.jpg[/IMG][/url]
```
falsch:

```
[IMG]http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/442915[/IMG]
```
Bei den Fotos im Album findest du den Link: BBCode ein-/ausblenden
Einfach anklicken und aussuchen was du für eine Größe einfügen möchtest. Text kopieren und an die richtige Stelle einfügen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. August 2009)

Hallo Carsten, wünsche dir auch gute Besserung. Habe am WE meinen Sohn wir könnten kurzfristig ein Genesungsgrillen einberufen. Was hälst du davon. Oder wir holen den Stammtisch auf dem Rolandsbogen nach. Bin jetzt erst mal nach Köln zu den Hosen. Hoffe ich komme heil wieder nach Hause.

Bis morgen Gruß Micha


----------



## shmee (19. August 2009)

Soweit ich sehen kann ist ja für heute Abend nix eingetragen. Mich hälts allerdings bei dem Wetter nicht, hat jemand Bock? Gern ab Ramersdorf, so 18:00?
Gruß,
Christian


----------



## monsterchen (19. August 2009)

@Carsten

Das Bild werde ich dir so schnell nicht verzeihen , gute Besserung wünsche ich dir trotzdem.

bis dann

Thomas


----------



## Sechser (19. August 2009)

... und wer ist mal wieder Letzter â naja passt ja zur Tour gestern ...

SchÃ¶ne Tour gestern, nochmals Dank an Tom und gute Besserung an Carsten.

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (19. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sch..... VIER Wochen Sportverbot
> 
> Kein Biken, Inlinen, Schwimmen, Laufen oder Fußball.
> 
> ...



mensch carsten, das ist ja ne schöne sch... und das gerade jetzt, wo der sommer so richtig in fahrt kommt.
dann mal gute besserung.

aber wer macht den jetzt die feierabendrunde am dienstag??


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2009)

Oooooh, und ich lese das erst jetzt! Mensch, Carsten, hat dich der Nücker bzw. die Anfahrt dahin doch mal auf dem Gewissen? Au weia, also gute und vorallem schnelle Besserung. Mensch, Mensch...




> Willkommen im Leben, hab dann jetzt viel Zeit zum, ja was?
> 
> Shoppen, Kino, Trinken?



Aaah, werde ich meinen Kasten Bier doch noch los. Also bis bald auf der Terrasse. 




> aber wer macht den jetzt die feierabendrunde am dienstag??



Ich denke, ein paar breite Waldwege werde ich zumindest finden...


----------



## MTBKäfer (20. August 2009)

Vielen Dank für die tolle Tour am Dienstag! Insbesondere an Tom und Carsten, wieder jede Menge gelernt !!

@Carsten: Was machst Du denn? GUTE BESSERUNG und ich bin mir sicher Du sitzt schon in 2 Wochen wieder auf dem Rad !!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2009)

Hallo Tom das sieht mir aber nicht nach einer gemütlichen Runde aus. Das sind ja alles schnelle Fahrer die sich angemeldet haben. Wünsch euch viel Spass bis nächste woche

Grüße Micha


----------



## chillmirage (20. August 2009)

hola

bin für heute raus. war grad mit der rennkröte im siebengebirge und wenn ich mir die besetzung von heute ansehe...  glaub da wird mir zu schnell schwarz vor augen... und bei meinem glück setzt eh gleich der starkregen mit sturmböen ein...
viel spass euch und lieben gruss

chris


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. August 2009)

Ach komm Chris. Gekniffen wird nicht!


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. August 2009)

tach!

so, bin auch raus. das ist mir einfach zu heiß. das war gestern schon hart an der grenze, im 7. gebirge zu fahren. auslaufmodel daywalker74 sage ich da nur

jungs, wünsche euch viel spaß beim schwitzen.

gruß thomas


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. August 2009)

Zu warm, zu kalt, zu nass, zu matschig, zu sonnig, zu kurz, zu lang, zu steil, zu schnell, zu viel, zu blie, zu bla, zu blup


----------



## Bagatellschaden (20. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Zu warm, zu kalt, zu nass, zu matschig, zu sonnig, zu kurz, zu lang, zu steil, zu schnell, zu viel, zu blie, zu bla, zu blup



Da für den Ausredenkatalog kein Porto bezahlt werden muss, kann dieser beliebig schwer ausfallen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (20. August 2009)

Kinners, was ist das denn? Mensch...wie wollt ihr durch den Winter kommen? 

Chris, schwing dich aufs Rad, du kommt allemal mit!


----------



## chillmirage (20. August 2009)

kinners ich sitz hier mit nem weizen in der hand... also wenn ich dass noch schaffen soll müssen wir aber auf ramersdorf verschieben...


----------



## chillmirage (20. August 2009)

also 18:10 tom online termin steht noch *grübel... das schaffe ich dann beim besten willen nicht mehr...


----------



## Redfraggle (20. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Zu warm, zu kalt, zu nass, zu matschig, zu sonnig, zu kurz, zu lang, zu steil, zu schnell, zu viel, zu blie, zu bla, zu blup



Ich muß arbeiten !
Aber ich wäre ja eh nur Bremse gewesen!
Allerdings sollte mal gesagt werden, daß die Empfehlung ´raus ist, bei diesem Wetter keinen Sport zu treiben!

Viel Spaß euch
Barbara


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. August 2009)

yeeeeah wie viel Glück kann man denn bitteschön haben?!
Tom, das war spitze!


----------



## Marc B (20. August 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> das ist (...) einfach zu heiß.



Der Fahrtwind kühlt doch Musste heute mittag zwei Stunden Asphalt abkurbeln mit dem Freerider, da war es mir eigentlich immer nur an den Ampeln zu krass. Fahrtwind rules...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (20. August 2009)

Richtig krass war es aufm Eselweg. Dort stand die Luft und wir fühlten uns wie in einem Backofen. Je weiter südlich man kam, um so angenehmer wurde es. Ab KöWi war dann wieder Backofen angesagt.
Aber Barbara hat schon recht. Übertreiben muss/sollte man es nicht. Das nächste Mal vielleicht doch lieber im Freibad entschleunigen scheint mir schon angebrachter zu sein.


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2009)

> yeeeeah wie viel Glück kann man denn bitteschön haben?!



Wie, du bist trocken geblieben? Wie hast du das denn geschafft? Bei mir wars ja schon soooooooooooooooo knapp....

Hat aber echt Spaß gemacht. 1,5 Liter getrunken, geschätzt das Dreifache verloren. Chris, hast du noch ein paar Weizen?


----------



## MieMaMeise (20. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie, du bist trocken geblieben? Wie hast du das denn geschafft? Bei mir wars ja schon soooooooooooooooo knapp....


Ich konnte mich gerade unter den Dachüberstand unseres Hauses retten. Komische Sache, aber irgendwie hatte ich am Ende das Gefühl, dass wir dem Regen davon gefahren sind. Als wir am Rhein lang fuhren kam es mir so vor, als ob wir direkt in den Ragen fahren.


----------



## Marc B (20. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Richtig krass war es aufm Eselweg. Dort stand die Luft und wir fühlten uns wie in einem Backofen. Je weiter südlich man kam, um so angenehmer wurde es. Ab KöWi war dann wieder Backofen angesagt.
> Aber Barbara hat schon recht. Übertreiben muss/sollte man es nicht. Das nächste Mal vielleicht doch lieber im Freibad entschleunigen scheint mir schon angebrachter zu sein.



Stimmt, wenn man dann auch steile Anstiege hat, wird es übel. Bei mir war es heute recht flach und ich hatte immer kühlenden Fahrtwind. Dafür jedoch leider keinen Schatten. Ich weiß schon warum ich kein Straßenfahrer bin

Viel Spaß am WE, da wird es bestimmt gut vom Wetter her!


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2009)

Guten Morgen zusammem,

fein, dass ihr trockenen "Fusses" nach Hause gekommen seid 

Danke fÃ¼r die GenesungswÃ¼nsche, mal schauen, wie es sich entwickelt, aktuell wird fleiÃig gekÃ¼hlt und mit dem "aua" gehadert.

Nun denn, gestern schon mal der Rollenreifen aufziehenlassen (â¬9,60, die spinnen ja mal dezent!  ) und dann kommt das Ding ab nÃ¤chster Woche auf den Balkon zum frohen Schwitzen.

In der Hoffnung, dass das mit Seniorenlenker o.Ã¤. halbwegs funktioniert, muss ja fÃ¼r den Gardasee Mitte 09.09 zumindest konditionell fit bleiben...

SchÃ¶nes WE!
Carsten

P.S. 
@Monsterchen: war einfach das "schÃ¤rfste" Foto von der Stelle 
@Daywalker: beim Tom bist du in guten HÃ¤nden 
@stuntbeck: am WE bin ich KiddiemÃ¤Ãig verplant, sorry
@Tom: Zum GlÃ¼ck muss ich ja Autofahren, weiÃt doch, Alkohol in MaÃen bin ich nicht gewohnt...


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. August 2009)

Morgen Carsten,
Schön das du schon wieder auf dem Weg der Besserung bist. Warum hast du nicht was gesagt, wir hätten dir auch den Reifen aufziehen können. Das hätte dann ein Weizen gekostet. Ist schon ok war nur ein Vorschlag mit Samstag. Dann noch gute Besserung.

Gruß Micha


----------



## sun909 (21. August 2009)

na ja, Weg zur Besserung ist noch ein gutes Stück weit weg... 

Tut genauso weh wie vorgestern auch...

Hatte bei dem Reifen mal auf einen 5er getippt. Aber der Typ quatschte mal munter und erzählte dann was von 2 AE... Wahrscheinlich mit Demontage aus Rahmen etc. 

Egal, nicht drüber ärgern.

Wir holen dasBierchen nach, ok!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. August 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> na ja, Weg zur Besserung ist noch ein gutes Stück weit weg...
> 
> Tut genauso weh wie vorgestern auch...
> 
> ...



Ist ok, du hast ja jetzt Zeit


----------



## shmee (21. August 2009)

Hey Carsten, auch von hier noch mal gute Besserung. 

Habe für heute Abend mal nen Termin eingetragen, vielleicht finden sich ja ein paar.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8993

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## chillmirage (22. August 2009)

wollte heute ne runde mit den schmalen reifen am rhein lang oder so. einfach gemütlich den puls flach halten 
noch wer lust?
zeitlich wollte ich so zwischen zwölf und eins los. kann mich aber auch nach anderen richten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. August 2009)

Hört sich gut an! Mach den Vorschlag nochmal wenn kein Familientag ist


----------



## chillmirage (22. August 2009)

@andreas: na aber gerne doch wenn du mir deine familientage verrätst 
               dann schlage ich das gerne wieder vor


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. August 2009)

Jedes 2. Wochenende incl. diesem hier. Vergangenes Wochenende haben wir z.b. zwei schöne Touren gemacht. Einmal nach Andernach und ein weiteres mal eine sehr schöne Rundtour über Overath.  Aber das MTB bekommt in der Regel den Vorzug.

@ Carsten: Von uns auch gute Besserung


----------



## Merlin (22. August 2009)

Ich habe für Montag eine Abendrunde ab Ramersdorf eingetragen, da des am Montag noch super Wetter geben soll und für Dienstag Gewitter möglich sind.


http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8998


----------



## chillmirage (22. August 2009)

hola sombreros

wollte mich abmelden 

bin ab montag für ne woche weg. sonntag wieder da 

wünsche euch sonnige tage und viel spass auf den trails 

lieben gruss an alle chris


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Jedes 2. Wochenende incl. diesem hier. Vergangenes Wochenende haben wir z.b. zwei schöne Touren gemacht. Einmal nach Andernach und ein weiteres mal eine sehr schöne Rundtour über Overath.  Aber das MTB bekommt in der Regel den Vorzug.
> 
> @ Carsten: Von uns auch gute Besserung



Na das passt ja ich habe ja die gleiche Familienwe.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na das passt ja ich habe ja die gleiche Familienwe.


Welcome to the club mate


----------



## Redfraggle (22. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe für Montag eine Abendrunde ab Ramersdorf eingetragen, da des am Montag noch super Wetter geben soll und für Dienstag Gewitter möglich sind.
> 
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=8998



Wäre gerne dabei, aber Montag gaaanz langer Tag in der Praxis.
Schade.
Falls Dienstag wider erwarten besser sein sollte, geht dann auch noch was?
Gruß vom Fraggle.

Was macht denn die Krankenstation?
Schön pflegen lassen!


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2009)

Leute, was ist los? Keiner Zeit heute? Auf gehts...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Leute, was ist los? Keiner Zeit heute? Auf gehts...



Ja, ja ich mach ja schon.


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. August 2009)

Bin heute leider raus. Hab doch mehr zu tun als gedacht.


----------



## joscho (24. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Bin heute leider raus. Hab doch mehr zu tun als gedacht.



Der Aufschwung - ist er da


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. August 2009)

Wer hat gesagt, dass ich arbeiten bin?


----------



## joscho (24. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Wer hat gesagt, dass ich arbeiten bin?



Stimmt. Miese Unterstellung. Sorry


----------



## Daywalker74 (24. August 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Zu warm, zu kalt, zu nass, zu matschig, zu sonnig, zu kurz, zu lang, zu steil, zu schnell, zu viel, zu blie, zu bla, zu blup



wie war das nochmal herr meise


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MieMaMeise (24. August 2009)

Sry bekomme am Mittwoch Besuch. Gute Gelegenheit mal wieder die Bude zu putzen


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2009)

> Sry bekomme am Mittwoch Besuch. Gute Gelegenheit mal wieder die Bude zu putzen



Hmm, heute ist Montag...und du putzt jetzt bis Mittwoch? 


Ansonsten wars wieder sehr schön heute, wenn auch das Tempo etwas schärfer war. Tja, kaum sind zwei Holländer am Start...


----------



## MieMaMeise (24. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hmm, heute ist Montag...und du putzt jetzt bis Mittwoch?


Als junger Mensch kommt man doch zwischen den ganzen Killerspielen und Komasaufen zu nichts mehr.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2009)

Mir hat es auch sehr geut gefallen. Dank an alle Mitfahrer/innen. Sogar ungewohnte Holländer waren am Start. Immer wieder gerne. Wobei ich den Dienstagstreff lieberr öfter Montags hätte. aber ich bin halt nur einer von vielen. wir sehen uns nach dem Gardasee wieder Gruß Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2009)

So Thomas hier nun deine Staubwolke


----------



## Tinchen12 (25. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sogar ungewohnte Holländer waren am Start.


Och komm, so ungewohnt war es für Dich doch nicht mit mir zu fahren


----------



## Sechser (25. August 2009)

@Merlin: Das war ja eine weise Entscheidung, gestern (trocken!) zu fahren.
Heute vormittag war hier in Godesberg Land unter vor Regen. Man hätte auf der Straße schwimmen gehen können.

Schöne Tour gestern!


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2009)

Tinchen12 schrieb:


> Och komm, so ungewohnt war es für Dich doch nicht mit mir zu fahren



Jo, es war aber auch der Dienstagstreff bzw dein Kollege gemeint.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. August 2009)

Sechser schrieb:


> @Merlin: Das war ja eine weise Entscheidung, gestern (trocken!) zu fahren.
> Heute vormittag war hier in Godesberg Land unter vor Regen. Man hätte auf der Straße schwimmen gehen können.
> 
> Schöne Tour gestern!



Du sagst es geneau den richtigen Zeitpunkt gewählt.


----------



## Merlin (25. August 2009)

> @Merlin: Das war ja eine weise Entscheidung, gestern (trocken!) zu fahren.




Tja, gelernt ist gelernt...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (25. August 2009)

juten tach!

fand die runde gestern klasse. und so langsam gewöhne ich mich an diese holländer

bis in 3 wochen!


----------



## bergfloh 7 (26. August 2009)

Hallo Zusammen ,
auch mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn keiner Käsewürfel als Proviant dabei hatte.


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. August 2009)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen ,
> auch mir hat es sehr viel Spaß gemacht. Auch wenn keiner Käsewürfel als Proviant dabei hatte.



Sollte ich das nächste mal wissen das sie junger Mann mit am Start sind werde ich einige Riegel mitbringen. Wir sehen uns in drei Wochen wieder.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (26. August 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Sollte ich das nächste mal wissen das sie junger Mann mit am Start sind werde ich einige Riegel mitbringen. Wir sehen uns in drei Wochen wieder.



Das wäre Super!!!!! Bis dahin eine Gute Zeit .
Gruß Vossi


----------



## Redfraggle (26. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Tja, gelernt ist gelernt...



..gestern Abend war aber auch gaaar nicht so schlecht!


----------



## shmee (26. August 2009)

War wirklich schön am Montag, auch wenn sich die Orangenen echt Mühe gegeben haben, die armen Feierabendrundler in Grund und Boden zu fahren. 

Wie sieht's denn heute aus, jemand spontan für ne Runde zu haben?

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. August 2009)

Das habe ich leider zu spät gesehen. Mache aber auch zur Zeit mein Rad schon Gardasee fertig. 
Gruß Micha


----------



## chillmirage (26. August 2009)

@micha

wünsche euch viel spass gutes wetter und immer genug grip


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. August 2009)

Danke danke dauert aber noch eine Woche


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (27. August 2009)

So schwuup, bin mal hier rüber gewechselt.
Jau Daniel, Wetter war der Wahnsinn!!!
Aber du warst ja immer bei uns, Helge hat sich sehr darüber gefreut


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2009)

Hallo Leute,

ich würde gerne diese Woche wieder eine Abendrunde starten, kann mich aber terminlich schwer festlegen, da ein anderes Projekt absolute zeitliche Priorität hat. Das soll zwar am Montag über die Bühne sein, aber ich bin da nicht sicher.

Also, sobald ich was absehen kann, melde ich mich kurzfristig!


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2009)

So, update. Ich habe für Mittwoch eine Tour eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9028

Laut Wettervorhersage soll es besser werden als am Dienstag. Sollte ich wie angedroht kurzfristig nicht können, wird chillmirage die Runde übernehmen.


----------



## Merlin (31. August 2009)

Hey Leute, was ist los? Ist so ruhig geworden hier.

Kaum ist das LMB weg und der Carsten ausser Gefecht, ist hier tote Hose. 

Ich mache ja schon fleissig den Alleinunterhalter, aber so richtige Freude kommt dabei nicht auf. 

Und was das biken angeht: Ihr traut dem Wetter am Mittwoch nicht, was?


----------



## chillmirage (31. August 2009)

is ja gut... hast ja recht. wer sich abmeldet muss sich auch wieder anmelden.

bin wieder da


----------



## Redfraggle (31. August 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hey Leute, was ist los? Ist so ruhig geworden hier.
> 
> Kaum ist das LMB weg und der Carsten ausser Gefecht, ist hier tote Hose.
> 
> ...



Nö nö, aber Mittwoch ist schlecht bei mir, da muß ich vorraussichtlich
lange arbeiten.
Dachte mir, daß ist es nicht wert mitgeteilt zu werden und anmelden um mich dann wieder abzumelden, fand ich auch blöd.
Falls ich Zeit habe, bin ich dabei.
Gruß Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (31. August 2009)

Mist! Wäre gerne mitgefahren, aber Mittwoch ist leider belegt.
Trotzdem: Viel Spaß bei der Tour übermorgen.


----------



## shmee (31. August 2009)

Mittwoch klappt bei mir leider auch wahrscheinlich nicht. 

Habe aber mal einen für Morgen eingetragen, evtl. haben wir ja Glück und die angekündigten Gewitter kommen etwas später.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9031

Ich werde kurz vorher hier und im LMB Bescheid geben, ob die Tour dann auch wirklich stattfindet.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Schnucki (1. September 2009)

Also wenn alles klappt bin ich am Mittwoch mit von der Party  
Brauch noch ne lockere Runde nach und vor Sonntag...


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. September 2009)

Ich würde ja gerne aber leider bin ich voll und ganz mit den Vorbereitungen für nächste Woche beschäftigt. Und jetzt wo ich weiß das Schnucki kommt ärgert es mich doppelt. Hätte gerne noch einmal über das Blasen( totblasen) gesprochen

Wünsch euch aber viel Spass. Wir sehen uns nach dem Gardasee.

Gruß Micha

[email protected] Schnucki bei der Blaserei kann ich verstehen das die direkt umfallen.


----------



## shmee (1. September 2009)

So, mein Glauben an das gute Wetter war wohl unbegründet 
Hab den Termin rausgeschmissen, evlt. schaff ichs doch morgen.


----------



## Loriot76 (2. September 2009)

habe mich mal für heute abend eingetragen, mache es aber im zweifel vom wetter abhängig. aber soll ja wohl soweit trocken bleiben, so dass wir uns bestimmt heute abend sehen 

gruß
christian


----------



## Schnucki (2. September 2009)

Muss mich leider für heute wieder abmelden... Erkältung im Anflug   muss mich schonen, denn ich will am WE wieder fit sein....


----------



## MTBKäfer (2. September 2009)

Muß Mittwochs leider meine beiden anderen Sportarten trainieren ! Hoffe nächste Woche wieder Dienstag!!

Euch aber viel Spaß und viele Grüße, Rebecca


----------



## Merlin (2. September 2009)

Schade, Mädels. Dann wirds wohl wieder ne reine Herrenrunde heute abend...


----------



## Tinchen12 (2. September 2009)

Mittwoch ist zwar mein Tag, aber ich bin auch am kränkeln...
Eine Herrenrunde hat doch auch sein Gutes...!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ricoscale (2. September 2009)

Wollte zwar auch mit, aber war heute viel Stress auf der Arbeit, vielleicht das nächste mal.


Tschau Rico


----------



## chillmirage (2. September 2009)

ohne stau wäe das nicht passiert 


SORRY SORRY SORRY der rückweg von daun hat leider einen strich durch die rechnung gemacht. wir steckten im stau auf der 48 und so bin ich erst vor fünf minuten bei mir angekommen.

ich hoffe ihr hattet eine schöne tour. 

@tom: bike is heile  daran hat es nicht gelegen


----------



## Loriot76 (2. September 2009)

Jo war ne sehr schöne Tour heute. Wieder neue Wege erkundet und bei einbrechender Dämmerung die Funzeln ausprobiert. Gut, dass ich ne Lampe bei hatte, war schon gut dunkel geworden. 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Merlin (2. September 2009)

Hallo Chris,

aaah, des Rätsels Lösung. Ich hatte mich schon gewundert. Aber was machst du in Daun? Biken?

Ansonsten war es sehr schö. Es blieb heute die Erkenntnis hängen: Ohne Licht geht ab jetzt fast nix mehr. Die Nightride Saison beginnt.


----------



## chillmirage (3. September 2009)

@tom

dumdidumdidei...   war gestern den lieserpfad besuchen... oder war es doch mehr der eifelsteig ...


----------



## yogi71 (3. September 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> @tom
> 
> dumdidumdidei...  war gestern den lieserpfad besuchen... oder war es doch mehr der eifelsteig ...


 
Es war doch beides, oder?


----------



## Merlin (4. September 2009)

Hallo Dienstagsfahrer,

ich habe für nächste Woche einen Termin eingestellt, zum Glück mal wieder Dienstags:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9066

Wichtig: Wir haben schon letzte Woche gemerkt, dass man für die letzten Abfahrten wieder Licht braucht, daher bitte zumindest eine kleine Lampe am Start haben. Ohne Licht ist es inzwischen zu gefährlich.


----------



## sun909 (6. September 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
überlege die Tour nächste Woche von Samstag auf Sonntag zu schieben...

Wie schaut es bei euch aus?möglich?

Gruesse
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2009)

Halllo lieber Carsten. Das hört sich ja sehr schön an. Wenn du die Tour auf Sonntag verlegst dann kann ich auch mit. Da ich mitlerweile alleine arbeite und somit Samstags nicht schon um 11 Uhr kann. würde mich also freuen wenn du die Tou verlegst. Wir sehen uns Gruß Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. September 2009)

...das war einer der (Hinter-)Gedanken 

wenn du schon nicht nach Italien kannst, mit dir hier eine schöne Tour zu starten...

Würde mich auch freun 

Tom könnte auch, Chris? Wolfgang?

Gruesse
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. September 2009)

Bist ja doch ein feiner Kerl!!!!

Was macht denn deine Schulter?

Lieben Gruß Micha


----------



## chillmirage (7. September 2009)

ichn passe mich den gegeben terminveränderungen jederzeit gerne an


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2009)

hm,
solala, schon besser, aber ich bin nicht gerade der geduldigste...

Heute mit Tom neue Gabel einbauen und dann dem WE entgegenfiebern, und hoffen, dass die Schulter hält. 

Wobei die Radfahrposition ja nicht das Problem darstellt  ...

Chris, sehr schön!

Warte noch auf den Wetterbericht von morgen, sollte sich da nichts verschlechtern, ändern wir auf Sonntag.

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> solala, schon besser, aber ich bin nicht gerade der geduldigste...
> 
> Heute mit Tom neue Gabel einbauen und dann dem WE entgegenfiebern, und hoffen, dass die Schulter hält.
> ...



Arbeitest du denn schon wieder oder bist du noch krank. Obwohl ich denke die Frage beantwortet sich von selber.


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2009)

Hi,
ich war die ganze Zeit fleißig 

Nein, nicht ganz richtig, zwei Tage zwischendrin war so Ping, dass ich zu Hause geblieben bin.

Der Doc hätte mich zwar krankgeschrieben, aber das war nicht wirklich notwendig, da die meiste Zeit über Schreibtischtäter. 

Und mit einer Hand zu tippen, war auch mal ganz nett...ne, schon anstrengend, aber wir sind eine kleine Firma, da ist es den anderen und Cheffe ggü. nicht ganz fair, zu Hause zu bleiben, wenn man halbwegs einsetzbar ist.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (7. September 2009)

@Carsten: Sonntag habe ich keinen Kurs, hehe. Momentan gurke ich mit meinem schweren Bike herum, meinst du das würde hinhauen für eure Fahrweise auf der Tour?

Viele Grüße,
Marc


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2009)

Hey Marc,
das wäre ja schön, dich begrüßen zu können 

Sind auch zwei Stücke dabei, bei denen du uns etwas zeigen kannst 

Da ich selber vier Wochen nicht auf dem Bike saß, wird die Geschwindigkeit entspannt werden, keine Sorge...

schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Marc B (7. September 2009)

Oha, habe gerade herausbekommen, dass ich am Sonntag familiären Verpflichtungen nachgehen muss und nicht so lange unterwegs sein kann Kann man denn am Anfang mitfahren und dann nach den ersten paar Trails abdrehen und allein zurück nach Bonn radeln? Habe leider nicht soviel Zeit für mehr.


----------



## sun909 (7. September 2009)

ups 

Abdrehen ist problemlos möglich, es geht quasi jederzeit zurück an den Rhein runter. 

grüße


----------



## Marc B (7. September 2009)

Super. Schade, dass es nicht für länger reicht, aber so wäre es besser als gar nicht


----------



## joscho (7. September 2009)

Hi Merlin,

habe mich für morgen Abend wieder abgemeldet - das Wetter ist einfach zu gut 

Nach dem ich mir am Samstag schon wie im tiefsten WP vorkam, muss ich morgen das Wetter etwas großzügiger nutzen. Ich werde also schon deutlich früher durchs 7GB radeln. Aber vlt. fahren wir uns ja Abends noch über den Weg 

Euch viel Spaß
joerg


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. September 2009)

Jörg, ab wieviel Uhr würdest Du denn fahren? Wenn wir morgen mit den Halben nicht noch mal ins Schwimmbad fahren, könnte ich mir durchaus vorstellen, mich dazu zu gesellen. Sofern Gesellschaft erwünscht ist?! Würde ich allerdings nicht vor 16:00 Uhr schaffen.


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Hi Merlin,
> 
> habe mich für morgen Abend wieder abgemeldet - das Wetter ist einfach zu gut
> 
> ...



Es fehlte nur noch der Milchkaffee


----------



## Konfuzius (7. September 2009)

Kettenfresser schrieb:


> Es fehlte nur noch der Milchkaffee



Tiefster WP => Glühwein und Eierpunsch


----------



## Kettenfresser (7. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tiefster WP => Glühwein und Eierpunsch



So harte Sachen  Hatte ja keine Ahnung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (7. September 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Tiefster WP => Glühwein und Eierpunsch



Da ist das Fahren bei Eis und Regen noch das kleinste Übel.


----------



## Merlin (7. September 2009)

Leute, was ist im Moment los? Beste Wettervorhersage...und gerade mal drei Mitfahrer. Fährt im Moment keiner mehr. 

Jörg, Andreas: Trefft euch ne Stunde oder zwei vorher, fahrt ne Runde und schließt euch doch um 18.30 Uhr der Abendrunde an.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. September 2009)

Das wird mir zu spät, Tom. Es wäre schade um die verschenkte Zeit, wenn ich bis halb sieben warten würde bei den schönen Restsommertagen.


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2009)

...wenn ich MORGENS um halb fünf posten würde, dann wäre mir ABENDS halb sieben auch zu spät 

Müssen wir wohl erst im Winter mit von-innen-wärmenden Getränken und Leckereien locken??

nun denn, dann bis die Tage!
schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. September 2009)

*Die Auseinandersetzung zum Thema Nationalpark spitzt sich zu. Viel Zeit ist nicht mehr. Damit es auch zukünftig noch einigermaßen attraktive Touren im Siebengebirge gibt, ist es sinnvoll, die Wege/Trails zu benennen, die auch zukünftig für uns legal befahrbar sein sollen. Wir sollten zumindest versucht haben, darum zu kämpfen. Nichts tun heißt aufgeben. Dann haben die Befürworter für ein nahezu bikefreies Siebengebirge leichtes Spiel. Wehren wir uns! *

*Hier** gibt es weitere Informationen, insbesondere der Beitrag Nr. 353 sei ans Herz gelegt. In der neu gegründeten **Interessengemeinschaft** bitte die Wege/Trails kennzeichnen, die auch für die Zukunft befahrbar bleiben sollten. Wer dies nicht in der IG tun möchte, kann die Karte auch an office[at]dimb.de senden.*

*Ich vermisse noch viele der Siebengebirgler in der IG - Ihr seid doch die Experten!*


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2009)

Hallo Helmut, 

danke für den Hinweis an die Locals!

...hatte um Aufnahme in die IG gebeten, aber noch keine Antwort 

Ansonsten gerne dabei; ab 30.09.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Marc B (8. September 2009)

Ich kenne mich leider gar nicht im 7gebirge aus, bin bisher nur drei mal dort gewesen und anderen hinterher gefahren. Aber es wäre echt übel, wenn dort das Biken auf Trails nicht mehr möglich sein würde.

@Carsten: Okay, wenn's Wetter passt bin ich am Sonntag am Anfang mit dabei. Hoffe aus nette Abfahrten im 7gebirge


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Helmut,
> 
> danke für den Hinweis an die Locals!
> 
> ...


 
Einfach auf den auf der IG-Seite untenstehenden Link "Interessengemeinschaft beitreten" klicken - reicht !


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2009)

ah ok, danke!

Ich hatte das so verstanden, dass das eine geschlossene Gruppe ist, damit der "Feind" nicht mitliest...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonntherize (8. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Leute, was ist im Moment los? Beste Wettervorhersage...und gerade mal drei Mitfahrer. Fährt im Moment keiner mehr.



Ich versuch heute Abend mal wieder pünktlich aus dem Büro zu kommen.
Wenn das klappt, bin ich am Start.


----------



## Bonntherize (8. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Jungs,
> überlege die Tour nächste Woche von Samstag auf Sonntag zu schieben...
> 
> Wie schaut es bei euch aus?möglich?
> ...



Also Sonntag könnte ich. Zumindest unter Vorbehalt. Am Vortag ist stand. Hochzeit von einem Freund. Wenns nicht zu lang wird, bin ich dabei.


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Also Sonntag könnte ich. Zumindest unter Vorbehalt. Am Vortag ist stand. Hochzeit von einem Freund. Wenns nicht zu lang wird, bin ich dabei.



Wenn es der ist, der jetzt am WE Junggesellenabschied hatte, dann wird das mit dem "nicht zu lang" aber schon schwierig oder 

Würd mich freuen, wenn du am Start wärst  !


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wenn ich MORGENS um halb fünf posten würde, dann wäre mir ABENDS halb sieben auch zu spät



Leistungsorientiertes Deutschland. Von nix kommt nix ... 



sun909 schrieb:


> Müssen wir wohl erst im Winter mit von-innen-wärmenden Getränken und Leckereien locken??


Klingt gut


----------



## sun909 (8. September 2009)

...damit meinte ich aber keinen Latte-Macchiato oder ähnliche Kaffeehaltigen Getränke  ...


----------



## Bonntherize (8. September 2009)

*******. Das wird wieder nix. Von wegen 9 to 5...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (8. September 2009)

So, nachdem ich wieder etwas Luft in den Lungen habe, hier das Motto der heutigen Abendrunde:









Ihr lieben 7Hiller, wenn ihr das nächste mal geclustert aufzuschlagen gedenkt, dann tragt euch doch vorher ein...dann habe ich auch das mobile Sauerstoffzelt im Rucksack!  

...oder genug langsame Verstärkung, damit ihr mir nicht mehr so leicht den Termin carpert...   *duckundweg*


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. September 2009)

Aber eins mußt du doch zugeben Tom wir haben sie immer wieder bekommen.


----------



## Merlin (8. September 2009)

> Aber eins mußt du doch zugeben Tom wir haben sie immer wieder bekommen.



Vermutlich hatten die fünf Plattfüße und wir haben sie deswegen ab und an mal wieder gesehen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2009)

Ich habe für Samstag mal ne lockere Tour rein gesetzt.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9088


Mal sehen ob sich jemand findet.


----------



## sun909 (9. September 2009)

uih,
wer hat euch denn da "gekapert" außer dem Käfer?

Traut sich die gute nicht mehr alleine zu uns 

Micha: Wg. Samstag sieht bei mir schlecht aus, muß noch einiges an dem Tag von meiner ToDo Liste vor nächster Woche wegkriegen...

schönen Tag!


----------



## Blut Svente (9. September 2009)

Immer locker bleiben. Die 7Hiller werden überschätzt. Nur eine Handvoll zieht richtig am Horn.  Mittlerweile haben Radtouristen dort das Kommando  übernommen...
LGS


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2009)

Stimmt als du weg warst wurde das Tempo auch direkt ruhiger


----------



## monsterchen (9. September 2009)

Also, ich fand´s schön gestern. 

Danke an alle ..........

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2009)

Wie wäre es denn wenn der Dienstagabendtreff, sich nächsten Dienstag auf Pützchen trifft? Nur mal so eine Idee. So als altanative Sportart.


----------



## Merlin (9. September 2009)

Hmm, überlegenswert...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2009)

Könnte lustig werden. Und ich müßte anschließend nicht wieder den Backzettel machen. Da ich davon ausgehe das wir etwas später  dann losgehen.


----------



## Merlin (9. September 2009)

Also ich wäre dabei. Wer hätte sonst noch Lust?


----------



## Merlin (9. September 2009)

> wer hat euch denn da "gekapert" außer dem Käfer?


Den Käfer hätte ich wahrscheinlich in Schach halten können, aber der hatte Verstärkung dabei...

Und der Thomas hatte auch so ein halb orangenes Trikot an.


----------



## MTBKäfer (10. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> uih,
> wer hat euch denn da "gekapert" außer dem Käfer?
> 
> Traut sich die gute nicht mehr alleine zu uns


 
Jaha, paßt bloß auf, wenn ihr mich ärgert, bringe ich meine starken Holländer Freunde mit !!

Also ich wäre auch nächsten Dienstag bei der alternativ Sportart Pützchens Markt dabei !!


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. September 2009)

Ja das sieht doch schon gut aus


----------



## sun909 (10. September 2009)

Hi,
Dienstag letzter Tag ist mit Feuerwerk und so, richtig?

...und die Holländer-Freunde verticken am letzten Abend ihre Riesenpflanzen für kleines Geld und man sieht dann die armen Kerle mit den Pflanzen ihrer Damen beladen durch die Menge wanken 

Bei mir eher wird es wenn eine kurzfristige Zusage, 
schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (10. September 2009)

> Also ich wäre auch nächsten Dienstag bei der alternativ Sportart Pützchens Markt dabei
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Mit deinen oranje Freunden oder ohne? Wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob die auch bei artfremden Disziplinen so flott sind...




> Bei mir eher wird es wenn eine kurzfristige Zusage,



Wovon hängt das ab?


----------



## sun909 (10. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...
> Wovon hängt das ab?



Letzter Tag Büro, wieweit ich gepackt habe, ob das Radel den Sonntag heil übersteht etc. etc.... 

Mittwoch wird da nix mehr werden und die nächsten Tage sind picke-packe voll 

grüße
C.


----------



## Blut Svente (10. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mit deinen oranje Freunden oder ohne? Wäre interessant zu erfahren, ob die auch bei artfremden Disziplinen so flott sind...:
> 
> schlafende (Ketten)Hunde sollte man NICHT wecken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (10. September 2009)

> schlafende (Ketten)Hunde sollte man NICHT wecken




Jehova, Jehova...


----------



## Andreas-MTB (10. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn wenn der Dienstagabendtreff, sich nächsten Dienstag auf Pützchen trifft? Nur mal so eine Idee. So als altanative Sportart.



Wenn ich/wir nicht arbeiten müssen und es trocken bleibt, warum nicht?! Klingt gut der Vorschlag!


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. September 2009)

Wir sollten vielleicht einen Termin ins LMB setzen. Ich wäre für 20 Uhr hat jemand etwas dagegen?


----------



## Merlin (10. September 2009)

Mach mal...


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mach mal...



Ok heute Mittag muß jetzt wieder arbeiten


----------



## sun909 (11. September 2009)

So Jungs und Mädels,

für die Tour am Sonntag sind immerhin 20° angesagt. 

Da ich vorhatte, auf der Ölbergterasse nachher ein wenig das Panorama (+Weizen...  ) zu genießen, packt besser mal ein Jäckchen und ein trockenes Trikot in den Rucksack ein. 

Es könnte sonst frisch werden...

Allen anderen ein schönes WE!
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> für die Tour am Sonntag sind immerhin 20° angesagt.
> 
> ...



Machen wir


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2009)

So der Termin für Dienstag ist gepostet, wollen wir mal sehen wer sich anmeldet. sollte das mehreren zu spät sein ( was ich nicht glaube) einfach hier im Fred meckern und es wird dann geändert.


----------



## Merlin (11. September 2009)

Habe mich gerade eingetragen, komme aber direkt hin, damit ich nicht auf ein MTB aufpassen muss... ;-)

Für alle ebenfalls direkt Hinkommer: 20.15 Uhr am Kassenhäuschen des Riesenrades!


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. September 2009)

Ich meinte auch mehr für die Leute die mit dem Auto anreisen. Damit nicht jeder den Parkplatz bezahlen muß.


----------



## Marc B (12. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So Jungs und Mädels,
> 
> für die Tour am Sonntag sind immerhin 20° angesagt.



Wo in Oberkassel findet man den Startort "Park and Ride"?


----------



## Levelboss (12. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Wo in Oberkassel findet man den Startort "Park and Ride"?


hier: http://fotos.mtb-news.de/photos/view/428213


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. September 2009)

So ist es. Ich werde um 19 uhr 45 dort sein.


----------



## Merlin (12. September 2009)

Damit die nächste Woche auch sportlich nicht zu kurz kommt, habe ich für Mittwoch wieder einen Termin auf zwei Rädern reingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9112


----------



## Marc B (13. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Es könnte sonst frisch werden...



Das hätte ich mir zu Herzen nehmen sollen vorletzte Nacht. Jetzt habe ich mir eine schöne Erkältung eingehandelt, shit Naja, dann kann ich die 7gebirgs-Trails erst beim nächsten Mal checken. Viel Spaß euch heute!


----------



## sun909 (13. September 2009)

Hi Marc,
das ist nicht gut...

Gute Besserung!

Für den Rest:trotz kleiner Schauer starten wir 

bis gleich...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (13. September 2009)

Ja, das ist Mist. Dann werde ich eine Reha-Runde oben im Kofo rollen... Doch ein mal in dieser Saison muss ich noch eine schöne Tour mit euch im Siebengebirge fahren, da freue ich mich schon drauf!


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. September 2009)

So habe den Termin von morgen auf halb neun am Riesenrad gändert. Wir sehen uns also, Gruß Micha


----------



## sun909 (14. September 2009)

So,
quick and dirty der Tourbericht 

Sonntag morgen, kein Himmel lacht, Regen in Köln...

Zur Klärung in Bonn angerufen, dort besser, aber im Regen auf der Autobahn noch schwer am Überlegen, ob die technischen Sachen denn überhaupt fahrbar sind heute im Nassen.

Erste Tour nach knapp vier Wochen ohne Radel wird eh lustig. 

Nun denn, mit "Panzer" an der Schulter ist es zumindest ein gutes Gefühl auf dem Radel. 

Die geneigte Mitfahrerschaft besteht heute aus:

Dem Guide himself
Merlin
Stunt-beck
Bonntherize
Pench
ChrisBZ
monsterchen

Da alle pünktlich am Start sind, könnten wir gut gelaunt loslegen. 

Könnten...denn nach ca. 20m zeigt sich, dass der Guide mal sein Radel doch ein wenig besser in den 4 Wochen Pause hätte einstellen können, er bleibt nämlich erstmal stehen und kämpft mit seinem Umwerfer...

Einmal am fahren, gestaltet sich der Einstieg in den Ennert danach recht flockig. Dem ersten Trail folgt der knackige Teil, weshalb mal "schwer" als Kategorie zur Debatte stand 

Fotos gibt es keine, aber der Teil ist der Vorbereitung eines AlpenX oder Gardasee-Urlaubes würdig. Olli trennt sich denn auf der Strecke auch zur Probe mal von seinem Rad und wir hören das Rize alleine durchs Unterholz brechen 

Doch wir überstehen den Trail ohne weitere Blessuren und auch der Nücker Felsenweg fordert mit Chris nur ein halbes Opfer.

Weiter geht es Richtung Kloster, doch vorher kämpft die Truppe mit dem kleinen fiesen Anstieg. Speziell Tom mag es nicht glauben, dass er an immer einer anderen Kante hängen bleibt und den Berg nicht an einem Stück erklimmen kann.

Egal, irgendwann genug geübt und weiter Richtung Weinberge. Dem freundlichen Hinweis des einzigen TTlers folgend, pumpt der Guide seinen -ebenfalls nicht gewarteten...-Hinterreifen doch mal ein wenig mehr auf und ist -im Gegensatz zu dem Tippgeber  - in der Lage, die Stufe OHNE Snakebite zu erklimmen. Dieser aber schaut in die Röhre bzw. auf das Pfffft-Geräusch, das aus dem Hinterrad kommt. 

Zum Glück ist es ein schöner Aussichtspunkt, wenn auch diesmal ohne Dudelsackspieler.

Es gibt eine Runde Berliner zur Stärkung, denn einer der ersten persönlichen Hassberge steht vor dem Kloster noch an, nix Trail, nur Höhenmeter.

Der Steinbruch entschädigt dafür schon ein wenig und die erste große Gruppe an Fußgängern ist auch recht entspannt, es wird nur einmal geblafft "kein Weg für Radfahrer"...

Die nächste Gruppe an der Auffahrt zum Petersberg empfängt uns dafür mit einer LaOla-Welle und freut sich sichtlich über die kleine Sprungparade, die wir vor ihnen abgeliefert haben. 

Den Petersberg erklimmend und für eine weitere Pause nutzend, geht es ab ein wenig HM vernichten und direkt danach zum Drachenfels, wo Daniel gar nicht mehr am arbeiten ist.

Der nächste Haßberg wird erklommen, am Milchhäuschen laufen uns Ines und Andreas über den Weg und begleiten uns Richtung Schallenberg und Gaißberg, den der Tom nutzt und seine Sturzfestigkeit testet. Glück im Unglück ist es nicht sooo steil an der Stelle... 

Der nächste ist im Bunker fällig... Dort erwischt es -ohne Sturz- den Sattel von Chris, ein wenig nach unten gebogen ist das Ende davon.

Die Worte von Monsterchen noch im Ohr "wenn man das so biegt, bricht das" unterbricht uns das Knacken des Sattels... 

Damit ist die Tour für Chris zu Ende 

Der Rest nimmt Kurs auf die Löwenburg, die wir aber zugunsten der Breiberge und des nächsten Trails der Kategorie "schwer hinter uns lassen. 

Auf diesem geilen Stück mit fiesen Stufen und Kehren hat abermals Olli ein Erlebnis der besonderen Art, das nächste Mal dann doch mit Sicherungsleine am Berg 

Mit soviel Adrenalin im Blut geht es flowig wenig später auf den letzten Berg in das mit sooo vielen schönen Holzbrücken versehene Tal und erst dann zum Biergarten. 

Hunger! Durst! Ich bin fettich mit der Welt und das, obwohl wir mit Löwenburg, und Rückweg Ölberg doch noch einige Höhenmeter haben liegen lassen (müssen).

Nichts desto trotz, eine sehr schöne Vorbereitung für den Gardasee, einige Trails, mit denen der ein oder andere jetzt eine Rechnung offen hat und die wir wieder unter die Räder nehmen werden und ein gutes Team an Mitfahrern, von denen jeder immer mal ein Auge auf den anderen hatte.

Und wenn es ein Auge auf den Stunt war 

Mit einer Panne und keinen Verletzungen auch in diesem Teil eine ordentliche Leistung an diesem Tage...

Ihr Lieben, es war mir eine Freude, und bis bald auf dem Radel oder auf ein Kaltgetränk.

Schönen Gruß
Carsten

P.S. nächste Tour ist dann die Zwiebelkuchen-Federweißer-Fahrt???


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. September 2009)

Nicht das die Tor gestern sehr schön war. Wobei der Regen auf der Heimfahrt hätte nicht sein müssen. Zumal mir ein gewisser sibby noch zurief, das ist aber kein tolle Wetter, das geschah allerdings erst als ich in Mehlem von der Fähre ging. Nein auch der Bericht ist erste Sahne. Es war mir wie immer ein Fest mit dir und den anderen zu fahren. Bis morgen.

Grüße Micha.


----------



## sibby08 (14. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Nicht das die Tor gestern sehr schön war. Wobei der Regen auf der Heimfahrt hätte nicht sein müssen. Zumal mir ein gewisser sibby noch zurief, das ist aber kein tolle Wetter, das geschah allerdings erst als ich in Mehlem von der Fähre ging. Nein auch der Bericht ist erste Sahne. Es war mir wie immer ein Fest mit dir und den anderen zu fahren. Bis morgen.
> 
> Grüße Micha.


 
Ja das Wetter war zum Autofahren sichtlich besser . Ich hatte meiner besseren Hälfte mal so in etwa gezeigt wo wir Samstag überall gewesen sind (so gut das halt mit dem Auto geht ).


----------



## Merlin (14. September 2009)

Ich kann mich nur anschließen, war sehr schön und verdammt anstrengend gestern. Und ja, die eine oder andere Rechnung ist noch offen, sowohl mit dem Geisberg wie auch mit dieser blöden Stufe im Ennert (und ich bin im 4. Versuch doch FAST hoch gekommen )....


Aber was anderes, will sonst keiner mehr morgen mit auf Pützchen? Rebecca, du hattest mal sowas wie Interesse bekundet...?


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich kann mich nur anschließen, war sehr schön und verdammt anstrengend gestern. Und ja, die eine oder andere Rechnung ist noch offen, sowohl mit dem Geisberg wie auch mit dieser blöden Stufe im Ennert (und ich bin im 4. Versuch doch FAST hoch gekommen )....
> 
> 
> Aber was anderes, will sonst keiner mehr morgen mit auf Pützchen? Rebecca, du hattest mal sowas wie Interesse bekundet...?



Bei mir wird es sich morgen entscheiden, ob ich mitkomme. Werde kurzfristig bescheid geben.

So den


----------



## sun909 (15. September 2009)

Hi,
ich kann es erst heut Abend kurzfristig entscheiden.

Bin bis halb zehn verplant, dann mal sehen, wie ich heute durchkomme...

schöne grüße
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bei mir wird es sich morgen entscheiden, ob ich mitkomme. Werde kurzfristig bescheid geben.
> 
> So den



Na du mußt ja wohl kommen. Ich will alles hören was ich verpasst habe. Damit ich mich noch ein wenig ärgern kann

Also Thomas ich rechne fest mit dir.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (15. September 2009)

Ich bin heute Abend da. Falls ich nicht um 20:30 Uhr am Kassenhäuschen vom Riesenrad bin, melde ich mich bei einem von euch!

Bis später


----------



## MTBKäfer (15. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Damit die nächste Woche auch sportlich nicht zu kurz kommt, habe ich für Mittwoch wieder einen Termin auf zwei Rädern reingestellt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9112


 
Tom wo ist der Termin hin ??? Wollte diese Woche nochmal "schwimmfrei" machen, könnte daher MTBen !


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. September 2009)

sorry, werde es heute abend nicht schaffen. muß zum fußball.

und danach wollt i dann nicht mehr nach pützchen gehen. habe morgen ne große tour vor und muß früh raus. mir fehlt da noch was auf meiner "to do liste"

viel spaß heute abend.

bis bald. 

gruß thomas


----------



## Merlin (15. September 2009)

> Tom wo ist der Termin hin
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Es hatte sich bis heute mittag keiner eingetragen, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es diese Woche nix wird. Aber wenn du dir extra schwimmfrei nimmst, dann stell ich für dich auch wieder einen Termin rein. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9126


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> sorry, werde es heute abend nicht schaffen. muß zum fußball.
> 
> und danach wollt i dann nicht mehr nach pützchen gehen. habe morgen ne große tour vor und muß früh raus. mir fehlt da noch was auf meiner "to do liste"
> 
> ...



Ja wünsch dir auch viel Spass morgen.
Gruß Micha


----------



## MTBKäfer (15. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Es hatte sich bis heute mittag keiner eingetragen, daher bin ich davon ausgegangen, dass es diese Woche nix wird. Aber wenn du dir extra schwimmfrei nimmst, dann stell ich für dich auch wieder einen Termin rein.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9126


 

OHHH Danke !! Habe mich auch schön brav angemeldet !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (18. September 2009)

So, nächsten Dienstag gehts ab Königswinter dann mal wieder Richtung Süden:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9144


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> OHHH Danke !! Habe mich auch schön brav angemeldet !



Wie wars denn?


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2009)

Uui uui uii, bis jetzt 50% Frauenquote bei der Anmeldung für morgen! Weiter so...


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Uui uui uii, bis jetzt 50% Frauenquote bei der Anmeldung für morgen! Weiter so...



Die Frauen übernehmen schon bald die Oberhand.

Wie sieht es denn am We mit der Federwißer-Zwiebelkuchentour aus? sollte daran interesse bestehen dann setze ich sie für´s We mal rein. Also meldet euch.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. September 2009)

Hi Micha, wohin würde es denn gehen? Evtl. Tourdaten? Ines und ich wären nicht uninteressiert.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2009)

Weiß noch nicht genau, wollte morgen mal mit dem Uwe quatschen. Vielleicht auf direktem Weg zur Landskrone und dann weiter zum neuenahrer Berg oder über den Rodderberg dann Richtung Rhein auf die andere Seite ein wenig 7geb. Mal schauen am Mittwoch weiß ich mehr. Oder fahr doch morgen mit.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. September 2009)

Wir haben kein Licht. Vielleicht fahren wir aber schon morgen nachmittag in der Gegend und sagen mal Hallo wenn ihr startet und wir Richtung Heimat ziehen. Mal schauen wie wir Zeit kriegen.

Machst Du den Zwiebelkuchen? Entstehen irgendwelche Kosten und/oder brauchst Du Hilfe?


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2009)

Also für mich sieht das nächste WE schlecht aus, am ehesten ginge noch Samstag, aber auch da nicht open end. Letztlich ordne ich mich da aber unter...


----------



## Daywalker74 (21. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Uui uui uii, bis jetzt 50% Frauenquote bei der Anmeldung für morgen! Weiter so...



Darf ich das nächste mal Deinen Namen benutzen, wenn ich ne Tour ausschreibe?? Heute bei mir war die Frauenquote gleich null

Kannst Du mir mal einen Tip geben.....???

War aber trotzden ne klasse Tour. Möchte mich nochmals an meine Beiden Begleitern bedanken.
Nur am Licht muß meinereiner noch arbeiten. Kerze reicht halt nicht.

Bis demnächst


----------



## Redfraggle (21. September 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Darf ich das nächste mal Deinen Namen benutzen, wenn ich ne Tour ausschreibe?? Heute bei mir war die Frauenquote gleich null



Hey Thomas nicht traurig sein, wäre gerne auch bei Dir mitgefahren,
aber wir haben ja Uwe´s Bike in Adenau abgeholt und sind dann dort ein 
Ründchen gefahren.
Bis bald im Wald


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bonntherize (22. September 2009)

Hi Tom!
Ich trag mich mal unter Vorbehalt für heute ein. Bin aber (noch) optimistisch, dass es nicht zu stressig wird im Büro.


----------



## MTBKäfer (22. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie wars denn?


 
Sehr schön wars, ich habe nicht bereut mein Schwimmtraining ausfallen gelassen zu haben ! 



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn am We mit der Federwißer-Zwiebelkuchentour aus? sollte daran interesse bestehen dann setze ich sie für´s We mal rein. Also meldet euch.


 
Ich bin am Wochenende leider nicht da !!



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Darf ich das nächste mal Deinen Namen benutzen, wenn ich ne Tour ausschreibe?? Heute bei mir war die Frauenquote gleich null


 
Thomas das lag NICHT an Dir, nur an dem Tag, Montag ist schlecht !


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wir haben kein Licht. Vielleicht fahren wir aber schon morgen nachmittag in der Gegend und sagen mal Hallo wenn ihr startet und wir Richtung Heimat ziehen. Mal schauen wie wir Zeit kriegen.
> 
> Machst Du den Zwiebelkuchen? Entstehen irgendwelche Kosten und/oder brauchst Du Hilfe?



Na du kannst Fragen stellen. Natürlich mache ich den Zwiebelkuchen. Ich würde noch den Jenigen suchen der den Federweßen besorgen will.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (22. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na du kannst Fragen stellen. Natürlich mache ich den Zwiebelkuchen. Ich würde noch den Jenigen suchen der den Federweßen besorgen will.



Spreche ich gleich mal mit Ines ab. Wir machen jetzt einen Chillout auf dem Drachenfels bei herrlicher Sonne und Kaffee usw. Vielleicht läuft(wir)/fährt(ihr) man sich später mal über die Füße . Dummerweise haben wir uns den "Schnief" geholt am vergangenen WE und wollen uns fürs kommende WE schonen.


----------



## Merlin (22. September 2009)

Wow, elf Anmeldungen bis jetzt...ick freu mir!   Auch wenn die Frauenquote ein wenig gelitten hat. 

Mal was anderes: Den Rest der Woche soll es noch schön bleiben, wenn auch etwas kühler. Hätte jemand Interesse an einer Zusatzrunde am Donnerstag oder Freitag? Ich hab momentan Zeit...


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2009)

Ich geselle mich auch dazu, ein Licht für nachher konnte noch auftreiben.

Bis gleich


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2009)

Danke an die Guides für die schöne Tour Sorry, dass ihr warten musstet, als ich vergeblich versucht habe mein Billig-Licht an den Lenker anzubringen. Ich muss mir da mal etwas höherwertigeres holen. 

Bis denne,
Marc


----------



## Merlin (22. September 2009)

Mensch, Ende September nochmal die Teilnehmerzahl 15+ geknackt...wer hätte das gedacht. Das ging zwar auf Kosten der (heute morgen noch verdammt hohen) Frauenquote, aber es hat trotzdem jede Menge Spaß gemacht. 

Und wie gesagt, die Möglichkeit für eine Zusatzrunde am Do. oder Fr. steht, wer Lust und Zeit hat einfach mal melden!


----------



## AnjaR (22. September 2009)

Wenn ihr Freitag Nachmittag (ab 16 Uhr) fahren würdet, würden mein Mann und ich uns evtl. auch mal anschließen. Kommt aber wegen der Anfahrt auch darauf an, wo ihr fahrt.
 Gruß Anja


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mensch, Ende September nochmal die Teilnehmerzahl 15+ geknackt...wer hätte das gedacht. Das ging zwar auf Kosten der (heute morgen noch verdammt hohen) Frauenquote, aber es hat trotzdem jede Menge Spaß gemacht.



Hm, ob es da eine Korrelation gibt 
Und was heißt "trotzdem" 



> Und wie gesagt, die Möglichkeit für eine Zusatzrunde am Do. oder Fr. steht, wer Lust und Zeit hat einfach mal melden!


Ich wäre ja gestern auch gerne mitgefahren (wegen der Quote ), aber der Doc meinte; zwei drei Tage besser keinen Sport. Freitag würde also passen. Wenn auch das Wetter nicht mehr so supi aussieht.

ciao..
joerg

P.S.: Der Vorschlag von Anja klingt ganz gut. Aber bitte dann auch keine "Mördertour" - bin nicht fit.


----------



## Merlin (23. September 2009)

Über Freitag spätnachmittags können wir reden, ginge bei euch auch 17 Uhr? Dann hätten wir noch ca. 2,5h Licht.


----------



## joscho (23. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Über Freitag spätnachmittags können wir reden, ginge bei euch auch 17 Uhr? Dann hätten wir noch ca. 2,5h Licht.



Nach aktuellem Stand der Dinge: JA


----------



## Pench (23. September 2009)

Ridefirst_Marc schrieb:


> Sorry, dass ihr warten musstet ...



Als Bonntherize gesagt hat "Der Telefonklang verdient eine Bier_Strafe 

Schöne Tour, es gibt ein Paar schöne Fotos. Ich melde mich später wieder an.


----------



## Marc B (23. September 2009)

Pench schrieb:


> Als Bonntherize gesagt hat "Der Telefonklang verdient eine Bier_Strafe
> 
> Schöne Tour, es gibt ein Paar schöne Fotos. Ich melde mich später wieder an.



Ich wurde direkt bestraft: An der Stelle, wo ich euch beide eurem Schicksal überlassen habe, stand ich 10 Minuten an der Schranke...

Die Rückfahrt am Rhein war auf jeden Fall auch sehr schön


----------



## Merlin (23. September 2009)

Ich habe für Freitag mal was reingestellt, Start 17 Uhr in Ramersdorf:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9168


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (23. September 2009)

Danke


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2009)

So die Federweßer-Tour ist gepostet.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9172


----------



## Merlin (23. September 2009)

Yiipiieee! Angemeldet!

Was können wir mitbringen?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. September 2009)

Federweißer bringen wir mit. Wir müßten nur eine klare Angabe bis Freitag früher Abend haben, wieviel Leute dran teilnehmen, um abschätzen zu können wieviel benötigt werden.


----------



## Sechser (23. September 2009)

Juhuuu!
Endlich mal eine Tour auf meiner Rheinseite ...   

Jerry

ps: Was kann ich mitbringen?


----------



## Redfraggle (23. September 2009)

Sechser schrieb:


> Juhuuu!
> Endlich mal eine Tour auf meiner Rheinseite ...
> 
> Jerry
> ...



...auf der richtigen Seite  !


----------



## MTBKäfer (24. September 2009)

Schön wars mal wieder am Dienstag und sooo viele Mitfahrer ! DANKE an Tom!!

@Micha: Die Müsli Riegel sind super . Wenn die Saison nächstes Jahr anfängt werde ich Stammkunde 



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So die Federweßer-Tour ist gepostet.
> 
> www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9172


 
Uahh und ich bin nicht da !!!


----------



## Merlin (24. September 2009)

> Uahh und ich bin nicht da
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das wäre vom sportlichen Aspekt her auch zu wenig für dich, gehts doch primär ums essen und trinken... 


A propos: Ich habe die Freitagsrunde nochmal geändert, es wird auf mehrfachen Wunsch sehr gemütlich und daher Einsteigertauglich. Licht ist nicht nötig, wir fahren nur ca. 2 Stunden und sind rechtzeitig zurück.


----------



## Pench (24. September 2009)

Pench schrieb:


> Schöne Tour, es gibt ein Paar schöne Fotos. Ich melde mich später wieder an.



In meinem persönlichen Album 7Gebirge 22_09_09.

Viel Spaß am Samstag


----------



## joscho (24. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das wäre vom sportlichen Aspekt her auch zu wenig für dich, gehts doch primär ums essen und trinken...
> 
> 
> A propos: Ich habe die Freitagsrunde nochmal geändert, es wird auf mehrfachen Wunsch sehr gemütlich und daher Einsteigertauglich. Licht ist nicht nötig, wir fahren nur ca. 2 Stunden und sind rechtzeitig zurück.



Hm, Sonnenuntergang 19:18 Uhr morgen. Ich glaube ich nehme doch ne Kerze mit - könnte ja Jemand ne Panne haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (25. September 2009)

> Hm, Sonnenuntergang 19:18 Uhr morgen. Ich glaube ich nehme doch ne Kerze mit



Mache ich auch, aber nach max. 2,5h will ich wieder am Parkplatz sein, daher sollte es ohne gehen.


----------



## philbertII (25. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Federweißer bringen wir mit. Wir müßten nur eine klare Angabe bis Freitag früher Abend haben, wieviel Leute dran teilnehmen, um abschätzen zu können wieviel benötigt werden.


 

Wie wär`s mit zwei-drei Tüten A-Saft? Würde ich dann mitbringen (mehr geht nicht, komme doch mit dem Rad... )

Freu mich schon! - und bisschen fahren wir doch vorher hoffentlich schon, oder Barbara?!?!  

Bis Samstag!!!
LG Sabine


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. September 2009)

Sechser schrieb:


> Juhuuu!
> Endlich mal eine Tour auf meiner Rheinseite ...
> 
> Jerry
> ...



Viele gute Laune, und vor allem dich anmelden. Damit Andreas und Ines wissen wieviel Fewderweißer sie mitbringen sollen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. September 2009)

Wie sieht das aus Barbara, kann man den Rodderberg noch mit einbeziehen? Ich wüsste da noch was schönes. 

Gruß Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (25. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht das aus Barbara, kann man den Rodderberg noch mit einbeziehen? Ich wüsste da noch was schönes.
> 
> Gruß Micha



Alles in der Planung, hätten eh bei dem ein oder anderen Trail dort auf Dich zurückgegriffen!


----------



## Redfraggle (25. September 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Freu mich schon! - und bisschen fahren wir doch vorher hoffentlich schon, oder Barbara?!?!



Klaro! !


----------



## philbertII (25. September 2009)

Puh, sehr gut - dann kann ich ja heute und morgen Vormittag noch ausgiebig meinen Schreibtischstuhl quälen...!

Bis denne
LG Sabine


----------



## Andreas-MTB (25. September 2009)

Naja, Alternativgetränke sollten natürlich auch dabei sein. Schon wegen der Autofahrer


----------



## Sechser (25. September 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Naja, Alternativgetränke sollten natürlich auch dabei sein. Schon wegen der Autofahrer



Ich bringe auch noch was Nichtalkoholisches mit, O-Saft o.ä.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (25. September 2009)

Hi Tom und Mitfahrer,

schön war die kleine Abendrunde. Ganz schön anstrengend - aber herlich die letzte Sonne genutzt.










Danke Tom
joerg


----------



## j_vinnum (25. September 2009)

Hey,

trefft Ihr Euch jeden Dienstag??? Wirklich mit Spass an der Freud, oder "harte Truppe"??? Wieviele seid Ihr immer??? Gruß


----------



## Merlin (25. September 2009)

Hallo Dienstagsfahrer,

gerade ist mir ein Newsletter ins Postfach geflattert, der fÃ¼r den ein oder anderen interessant sein kÃ¶nnte. PÃ¼nktlich zum Start der Nightride Saison gehts ums Thema Licht! Es gibt offensichtlich eine neue Lampe auf dem Markt, die interessant sein kÃ¶nnte, nÃ¤mlich diese hier:







http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/244340

Ich habe den Link zu dem Laden ganz bewusst gepostet, da er in Beuel ist und Interessenten das LÃ¤mpchen da abholen kÃ¶nnten (spart Versandkosten). Auch eine Sammelbestellung wÃ¤re denkbar, vielleicht sind da noch ein paar â¬ drin.

Auf der Website des Herstellers gibt es in der Fotogalerie auch noch ein paar Ausleuchtungsbilder:

http://mytinysun.com/

Optische wie auch technisch, zumindest von den nackten Zahlen her, entspricht das Teil in etwa der Lupine Tesla, die ich immer am Lenker habe. Aus der Praxis kann ich noch nichts sagen, habe das Teil noch nie "live" gesehen. Aber zu dem Preis...immerhin weniger als die HÃ¤lfte der Lupine...ist es in meinen Augen eine Ãberlegung wert.


----------



## -Ines- (26. September 2009)

Hatte ich und Andreas uns auch schon mal angeschaut. Ich bin definitiv interessiert daran. Mitunter würden wir vielleicht sogar 2 bestellen. Sollte eine Sammelbestellung zustande kommen, dann bitte nochmal eine Info an uns. 

Wegen heute muß ich mich leider wieder abmelden. Die Erkältung, die ich die ganze Woche mit mir trug ist heute nacht richtig raus gekommen.  Aber vielleicht komme ich auf ein Stück Zwiebelkuchen vorbei .


----------



## philbertII (26. September 2009)

Oh Ines, wie schade!!! Schau mal, ob`s mit dem später Vorbeischaun klappt, das wär doch wenigstens etwas - und möbelt einen wieder bisschen auf!

Oh ja Licht!!! Brauch ich auch ganz dringend - mit meiner Funzel komm ich nachts im Wald nicht weit. Vielleicht hat jemand ja schon die neue Lampe am Beleuchtungshimmel testen können? Der Preis ist heiß - müsste man sich mal live ansehen, ob sie was kann... Danke für den Tipp!!
Bis heute Mittag
Grüße 
Sabine


----------



## Merlin (26. September 2009)

> Wegen heute muß ich mich leider wieder abmelden. Die Erkältung, die ich die ganze Woche mit mir trug ist heute nacht richtig raus gekommen.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh nein, so ein Sch.....! Und dabei wolltest du doch heute probefahren. Naja, ich hoffe, man sieht sich beim Zwiebelkuchen.


Ich sehe schon, das gibt heute eine Lampen-diskussions-Runde...




> Sollte eine Sammelbestellung zustande kommen, dann bitte nochmal eine Info an uns.


Der Kettenfresser hatte sich gestern schon mit knapp zehn Interessenten gemeldet, von daher denke ich, dass es sowas geben könnte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (26. September 2009)

Also ich wäre durchaus auch interessiert an der Lampe. Vielleicht sogar zwei. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## monsterchen (26. September 2009)

Für alle die die Lampe mal live sehen wollen, auch im direkten Vergleich zum etwas teueren  Konkurenzprodut (Lupine Tesla).
Kann man das in der Annerberger Strasse 237 bei "Natürlich Rad" tun.

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Sechser (26. September 2009)

So ein Mist - da ich heute kein Auto und (seit vorhin) kein Fahrrad zur Verfügung habe, muss ich leider auf den Zwiebelkuchen verzichten. 

Ich hoffe, ihr hattet noch viel Spaß ... 

Jetzt stehen erst einmal  ein paar Tage Zwangspause an, bis ich die Ersatzeile habe und dann beim Gemütlichtreff wieder dabei sein kann.

Jerry
(Der mit dem Baum spricht)


----------



## Merlin (26. September 2009)

> Jerry
> (Der mit dem Baum spricht)


Hallo Bruchpilot,

bist du gut nach Hause gekommen? Alles im grünen Bereich bei dir? Dein "Tanz mit dem Baum" sah ja reichlich spaktakulär aus, wenn auch nicht sehr elegant.  Ich war jedenfalls damit beschäftigt, deinem durch die Luft fliegenden Rad auszuweichen...


Für alle anderen: Ich habe wieder einen Dienstags-Termin reingesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9205


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. September 2009)

Hallo Jerry ich hoffe auch das es dir gut geht. Mit dir alles im grünen Bereich ist. Ja die Tor war noch sehr schön. Der Federweißer ( nochmal Dank an Andreas und Ines) war auch sehr lecker. Über den Zwiebelkuchen möchte ich natürlich nicht sprechen. 

Ps. Tom habe mich schon angemeldet.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (26. September 2009)

Auch von uns besten Dank an Micha für die Gastfreundschaft. Son ein geselliger Abschluß ist doch immer wieder was feines  Natürlich auch der Zwiebelkuchen . 

Wir hoffen dem Baumflüsterer fehlts körperlich an nichts!


----------



## philbertII (27. September 2009)

Hallo in die Gemütlichkeitsrunde! Das war wirklich extrem nett gestern - sowohl das Fahren als auch dann das Zusammensitzen, futtern und süffeln! Spitzen Zwiebelkuchen > großes Lob an Micha! und auch ohne allzuviel Alkohol ziemlich wirkungsvoller Federweißer und -roter > Danke an Andreas und Ines!

Jerry, hoffentlich ist außer an dem Rad sonst auch sonst alles ok ... du scheinst ja aber einigermaßen gut nach Hause gekommen zu sein. Schade, dass du dann nicht mehr dabei sein konntest.

Hat viel Spass gemacht und muss jetzt für mich auch paar Tage anhalten... Dienstag kann ich leider nicht...
Tom, bei der Lampe bin ich dabei! Die blauen Flecken durch die erste/letzte Nachtfahrt mit meiner Funzel machen mir die Entscheidung leicht...(!)
Bis bald mal wieder
LG Sabine


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2009)

Leute, der Nationalpark 7GB ist tot, Bad Honnef hat gestern im Bürgerentscheid klar dagegen gestimmt!! Wenn die Politiker Wort halten, dann war es das für die Nationalparksplanungen...


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2009)

So, erstes Update zur der neuen LED Lampe von MyTinySun (siehe: http://mytinysun.com/), Ã¼ber die in den letzten Tagen viel geredet wurde. Die Lampe wurde von einem der "Dienstagsfahrer" am Wochenende ausprobiert und direkt mit der Lupine Tesla verglichen. Das Ergebniss kann sich sehen lassen: 

_
*Licht:* Sowohl Ausleuchtung wie auch Lichtmenge sind vergleichbar, die MyTinySun hat dabei aber eine etwas wÃ¤rmere Lichtfarbe, sprich nicht ganz so knall-weiss wie die Lupine (was ich persÃ¶nlich positiv finde).

*Verarbeitung:* Im Detail nicht ganz auf Lupine Niveau, aber insgesamt sehr gut. Das GehÃ¤use ist sehr schick gemacht, Akku und Kabelstecker sehen ebenfalls gut aus. Laut Hersteller ist das System auch komplett wasserdicht.

*Befestigung:* Genau wie bei Lupine Ã¼ber ein Gummi, wahlweise am Lenker oder am Helm. Beide Halter sind meines Wissens nach auch im Lieferumfang enthalten.

*Bedienbarkeit:* Ãber einen Schalter an der RÃ¼ckseite werden durch drÃ¼cken nacheinander die Stufen volle Leitung - halbe Leistung - Blinkmodus - aus durchgeschaltet. Der Blinkmodus ist natÃ¼rlich fÃ¼r unsere Anwendung KÃ¤se, stÃ¶rt aber nicht. Einziger (kleiner) Nachteil: Um von halber Leistung zurÃ¼ck auf volle Power zu kommen, muss Ã¼ber die Modi Blinkmodus und Aus geschaltet werden...das ist bei Lupine etwas cleverer gelÃ¶st, wo der Abschaltmodus nicht beim umschalten durchlaufen wird. Aber in meinen Augen ist das akzeptabel._


Das heisst, sowohl von den techn. Daten wie auch von ersten Praxistests her kann sich das Produkt wohl mehr als sehen lassen und stellt momentan die mit Abstand beste Preis/Leistungs Alternative dar! Wie sich die Lampe im Dauerbetrieb bewÃ¤hrt, muss sich zeigen, aber letztlich hat man auf jeden Fall 2 Jahre Garantie.


FÃ¼r Interessierte: Momentan gibt es die Lampe ja zum EinfÃ¼hrungspreis von 149â¬ bis zum 31.10.09, danach wird sie 199â¬ kosten. Wenn ein paar Leute zusammen kommen, dann wird es fÃ¼r die Teilnehmer unserer Abendrunden die MÃ¶glichkeit einer Sammelbestellung geben.  Wer Interesse daran hat, der meldet sich bitte *im Laufe dieser Woche *per PM bei mir. Genauere Infos (Preis etc.) gibts es dann ebenfalls per PM. Bitte auch gleich Gedanken Ã¼ber die Farbe machen, denn die Lampe gibt es ja in schwarz, rot, gold, blau und silber...


----------



## monsterchen (28. September 2009)

Eine kleine Korektur habe ich da noch!

Der Helmhalter muÃ bei Bedarf fÃ¼r 14,90 â¬ extra bestellt werden.

GruÃ

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (28. September 2009)

Das hört sich doch echt gut an. Ich bin auf jeden Fall mit einer dabei.

Kleine Korrektur allerdings noch, bei bike-x-perts war die Lampe doch mit 139,- drin, oder wolltest du jetzt direkt bei my-tinysun bestellen, Tom?

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Kettenfresser (28. September 2009)

Tom bin dran , werde dich benachrichtigen . P.S. ein Paar Fotos wären nicht schlecht .


----------



## supasini (28. September 2009)

es geht allerdings billiger: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showpost.php?p=6372700&postcount=980

das Teil ist vermutlich baugleich und kostet direkt in den USA bestellt ca. 56 â¬ (zzgl. Zoll, wenn man Pech hat)
wg. des Zolls sollte auch jeder alleine bestellen, da eigentlich bis 150 â¬ kein Zoll anfÃ¤llt.
Lieferzeit ist nach Forumsberichten zwischen 2 und 4 Wochen


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2009)

Gut, bestellen in den USA hat auch Nachteile, wenn z.b. mal was dran ist. Ich werde jedenfalls keine Sammelbestellung dort machen.

@shmee: Über bike-x-perts geht es leider nicht, ohne hier ins Detail zu gehen...

@kettenfresser: Fotos gibt es (wie geschrieben) haufenweise auf der Website des Herstellers. Ich selbst habe noch keine, monsterchen (s.o.) hat getestet!


----------



## shmee (28. September 2009)

@Merlin: So lange wir bei der Sammelbestellung unter den Preis von den x-perts kommen isses mir gleich.


----------



## sun909 (28. September 2009)

Hi,
heil zurück (dank Panzer  ), aber morgen nicht dabei.

Mein Helm ist noch im falschen Auto und die Erinnerung an viele HM am Stück abwärts will noch nicht überschrieben werden...

Zwiebelkuchen ist schon gelaufen, wenn ich richtig gelesen habe ??

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2009)

Hey Carsten,

schön zu hören, dass du wieder heile da bist....wobei...was soll das heissen:



> heil zurück (dank Panzer
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Musst mir die Tage dann unbedingt erzählen, wie es war!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> heil zurück (dank Panzer  ), aber morgen nicht dabei.
> 
> Mein Helm ist noch im falschen Auto und die Erinnerung an viele HM am Stück abwärts will noch nicht überschrieben werden...
> ...



Wie dank Panzer??? Ich bin doch gar nicht dabei gewesen Den Zwiebelkuchen können wir gerne noch einmal wiederholen.

Ich hätte da auch schon eine Idee.

Schön das du wieder da bist, hoffe es war ein schöne Urlaub.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2009)

> den zwiebelkuchen können wir gerne noch einmal wiederholen.



dafür dafür dafür dafür!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (28. September 2009)

Klingt gut. Gern wieder!


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> heil zurück (dank Panzer  ), aber morgen nicht dabei.
> 
> Mein Helm ist noch im falschen Auto und die Erinnerung an viele HM am Stück abwärts will noch nicht überschrieben werden...
> ...



Welcome back und zum Glück heil und in einem Teil!
Hab schon gehört, daß ihr auch die Passubiotour gefahren seid;
ziemlich geil,das ganze!
Nun das Wetter sieht für heute ja eh nicht so prickelnd aus,
aber vielleicht sieht man sich dann nächsten Dienstag oder so!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (29. September 2009)

So ein Sch..., langen Beitrag geschrieben und dann raucht der Server vom Forum grad ab 

Nun gut, dann noch einmal in der Kürze...

Also der Pasubio war sehr geil! Vor allem der handtuchbreite Pfad ganz oben mit der Sicht steil nach unten und die Serpentinen haben mir mehr als ein Lächeln ins Gesicht gezaubert! 

Das war die 1600HM am Stück auf jeden Fall wert 

Und mit Panzer, Herr Panzer, ist das hier gemeint  Panzer...

Hat mir am letzten Tag bei der Abfahrt vom Tremalzo bei dem zweiten Versuch, eine vielleicht doch etwas zu tiefe Stufe zu fahren, die restlichen Bänder der (natürlich wieder linken...) Schulter bzw. das Schlüsselbein beim Einschlag in den Fels gerettet. 

Damit war dann auch das konsequente Tragen jeden Tag ohne jegliche Stunts bzw. überhaupt die Anschaffung endlich gerechtfertigt 

Ansonsten bin ich grad noch auf Sommer und abends im T-Shirt draußen sitzen eingestellt, da passen die Temperaturen und das Wetter grad gar nicht so dazu...

Na ja, geh ich eine Runde laufen, muß noch ein wenig Rotwein loswerden 

Wg. Zwiebelkuchen wäre ich -außer Samstag und Mittwoch- aber gern dabei!

schönen Gruß
Carsten


----------



## Handlampe (29. September 2009)

Nachdem ich es bis jetzt nicht geschafft habe mein lärmendes Rad zum Schweigen zu bringen bin ich für heute raus: Das Ding ist mir einfach zu laut.

Meine bessere Hälfte hat keinen Bock.


----------



## Loehr (29. September 2009)

Den Zwiebelkuchen können wir gerne noch einmal wiederholen.



Wann? 

Und Uwe, an den Geräuschpegel haben wir uns schon gewöhnt


----------



## Merlin (29. September 2009)

Oh la la, das war ja ein abwechslungsreiches Ründchen heute. Leider fing es nicht gut an: Kaum 500m gefahren, schon hatten wir Vanessa verloren.  Kurz zuvor wurden wir von der schnellen T-Mobile Truppe überholt, da hat sie Gas gegeben und war weg...leider mit den falschen, denn die sind anders abgebogen. Vanessa, ich hoffe, du hattest trotzdem eine schöne Abendrunde (wenn auch etwas flotter...) und bist gut heimgekommen.

Ansonsten hatten wir gutes Wetter und viele Trails, natürlich begleitet durch ein paar Stunts, die aber nicht über kleinere Kratzer hinausgingen. Zuerst kippte der Guide aus der Kurve und landete auf allen Vieren. Später gabs dann noch zweimal den "Käfer", dummerweise einmal unter voller Beobachtung. 

Auf den Ennert Trails haben wir dann ein wenig Technik geübt, zumindest wer wollte. Rebecca hat eine schwierige Stufe locker gepackt und eine andere Schlüsselstelle auf morgen früh verschoben, obwohl sie eigentlich heute abend schon drüber war. Kopfsache. 

Ein kleines Ketten-Mikado gabs dann auch noch...interessant, wie man so eine Kette ums Tretlagergehäuse wickeln kann. Ferner litt der Guide heute unter kleineren Orientierungsschwächen und verpasst die ein oder andere Abzweigung im ersten Versuch. Aber wie war das noch - Verfahrgarantie. 

So, hat jedenfalls viel Spaß gemacht, wünsche daher allen ein frohes Nächtlein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2009)

Ja Tom muß ich auch sagen, es war mal wieder ein sehr feines Ründchen. Immer gerne wieder. Ach Carsten wo war denn das schlechte Wetter? Ich bin bis auf den letzten Trail alles noch komplett in Kurz gefahren.

Gruß Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2009)

Für alle die nicht dabei sein konnten oder wollten, gibt es die zweite Auflage der Zwiebelkuchen-Tour.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9232


----------



## sun909 (30. September 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...Ach Carsten wo war denn das schlechte Wetter? Ich bin bis auf den letzten Trail alles noch komplett in Kurz gefahren.
> 
> Gruß Micha



DAS da draußen gestern und heute ist für mich schlechtes Wetter, bäh!

Egal, ich setze glaub ich eh eine Zeit aus und mache einen auf alternative Sportarten...

grüße
C.


----------



## gerdu (30. September 2009)

Hallo Leute,

...sorry, war gestern nicht unsere Absicht die Gruppe zu sprengen, wir haben oben bestimmt 5 Minuten gewartet damit wieder alle zusammenfinden aber irgendwie seid Ihr wohl anders abgebogen.

Schönen Gruß von den "Bonner Nachtbikern",

Uwe


----------



## Merlin (30. September 2009)

> Egal, ich setze glaub ich eh eine Zeit aus und mache einen auf alternative Sportarten...



Carsten, welche Laus ist dir denn über die Leber gelaufen? Oha. 


@Uwe: Habt ihr die (bei uns vermisste) Vanessa mitgenommen? Wir sind in der Tat nach der Autobahnbrücke links abgebogen, nicht rechts.


----------



## gerdu (30. September 2009)

...jau, dafür habt Ihr ja dann unseren Martin dabeigehabt....

Wir sind mal wieder zur Wahnbachtalsperre gefahren - mit Verlängerung Ho Chi Min (oder wie dat Ding heisst) und hatten dann am Ende 60 km auf der Uhr...


----------



## ofi (30. September 2009)

Tach zusammen. Also wenn ihr gestern die langsame Truppe aus eurer Region wart, möcht ich nicht wissen, in welchem Tempo die schnelle Truppe fährt. Ich jedenfalls war fix und fertig. 
Die Tour fand ich gut, hätte mir nur vielleicht ein paar Warnungen bzgl. Absturzgefahr oder ne Kurzinfo der anstehenden Trails gewünscht. Ich war doch etwas erschrocken als ich gesehen hab, wie steil es an der ein oder anderen Stelle abwärts geht. Oder ich pack nächstes mal einfach mein anderes Fahrraddress [ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ttz5oPpF1Js"]YouTube - Extreme Base Jumping in Wingsuits[/ame] ein


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> DAS da draußen gestern und heute ist für mich schlechtes Wetter, bäh!
> 
> Egal, ich setze glaub ich eh eine Zeit aus und mache einen auf alternative Sportarten...
> 
> ...



Freut mich aber trotzdem das du dich angemeldet hast.


----------



## MTBKäfer (30. September 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oh la la, das war ja ein abwechslungsreiches Ründchen heute. Ansonsten hatten wir gutes Wetter und viele Trails, natürlich begleitet durch ein paar Stunts, die aber nicht über kleinere Kratzer hinausgingen. Zuerst kippte der Guide aus der Kurve und landete auf allen Vieren. Später gabs dann noch zweimal den "Käfer", dummerweise einmal unter voller Beobachtung.


 
Ja hat wieder riesig viel Spaß gemacht gestern und nach längerer Pause war auch der Käfer mal wieder unterwegs .
@Carsten: Siehst Du, Du hast was verpasst!
@Tom: Das war schon ein fieser Trick, mit dem Du Dich hinter den Käfer und damit in optimaler Zuschauerposition gebracht hast !



Merlin schrieb:


> Auf den Ennert Trails haben wir dann ein wenig Technik geübt, zumindest wer wollte. Rebecca hat eine schwierige Stufe locker gepackt und eine andere Schlüsselstelle auf morgen früh verschoben, obwohl sie eigentlich heute abend schon drüber war. Kopfsache.


 
Danke an Tom für die Technikstunde (wieder mal) und auch an den Rest der Gruppe fürs geduldige Warten ! 



Merlin schrieb:


> Ein kleines Ketten-Mikado gabs dann auch noch...interessant, wie man so eine Kette ums Tretlagergehäuse wickeln kann.


 
Auch hier Dank an alle fürs auch hier geduldige Warten !!



Merlin schrieb:


> Ferner litt der Guide heute unter kleineren Orientierungsschwächen und verpasst die ein oder andere Abzweigung im ersten Versuch. Aber wie war das noch - Verfahrgarantie.


 
Ist mir gar nicht aufgefallen !!

@ Carsten: Du solltest nicht mehr in den Radurlaub fahren, wenn dies erstmal zur Bikeverweigerung und Bevorzugung von Alternativsportarten führt! Wann treffe ich Dich denn im Schwimmbad ?


----------



## sun909 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ts... wenn ihr fahrt, verpasse ich doch immer was, oder 

Im Abrollen wirst du langsam richtig gut, hervorragendes Training für den Winter 

Schwimmbad ist wg. Schulter noch nicht, beim Schwimmen im Gardasee muckte die doch bei der Bewegung noch sehr kräftig. 

War wohl doch ein Tossy schlagmichtot und nicht nur geprellt, wie die Physios vor Ort bemerkten...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (1. Oktober 2009)

> War wohl doch ein Tossy schlagmichtot und nicht nur geprellt, wie die Physios vor Ort bemerkten...


Aaaarrrg, Carsten! Meinst du die alte Verletzung oder deinen Stunt am Gardasse? 

Ich weis nicht mehr ganz genau, was der Tossy im Detail ist, aber man hat wohl länger Spaß damit.


----------



## sun909 (1. Oktober 2009)

Die alte...

Wo so sich "nur" ein Band/Sehne (?) verabschiedet 

Egal, zum Laufen und Biken reicht es wohl...

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Die alte...
> 
> Wo so sich "nur" ein Band/Sehne (?) verabschiedet
> 
> ...



Nur ist relativ.
Wenn alle durch sind hat man ne ganze Menge Spaß...

Laufen und biken geht immer, zögert eventuell den Heilungsprozeß
dann doch heraus, vor allem bei erneuten Stunts; mein Fuß singt da ein Lied von!


----------



## Merlin (1. Oktober 2009)

Autsch. Tossy: http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schultereckgelenksverrenkung


----------



## Merlin (2. Oktober 2009)

So, am Montag gibt es ein Gastspiel mit geselligem Abschluss:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9096


Die Dienstagsrunde findet daher nächste Woche am Donnerstag statt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9249


----------



## Merlin (5. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Info: Habe den Donnerstags Termin jetzt auf Mittwoch verschoben, da mir die Wetterfrösche glauben machen, dass Donnerstag keine gute Wahl zu sein scheint...


----------



## joscho (5. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kurze Info: Habe den Donnerstags Termin jetzt auf Mittwoch verschoben, da mir die Wetterfrösche glauben machen, dass Donnerstag keine gute Wahl zu sein scheint...



Meine Frösche (http://www.wetteronline.de/) sind vom Mittwoch auch nicht gerade überzeugt


----------



## Merlin (5. Oktober 2009)

> Meine Frösche (http://www.wetteronline.de/) sind vom Mittwoch auch nicht gerade überzeugt



Nun ja, der Herbst ist da und der Winter kommt, dem müssen wir wohl ins Auge sehen...


----------



## sun909 (5. Oktober 2009)

Keine schönen Aussichten...

Viel Spaß trotzdem!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Keine schönen Aussichten...
> 
> Viel Spaß trotzdem!



was ist mit dir????


----------



## sun909 (5. Oktober 2009)

nö, kein Bock auf Radfahren zur Zeit...

Außerdem sollte ich vorher nochmal zum Doc, immer noch die Schulter...

Aber (edit: Danke Tom  ) Sonntag steht.

grüße


----------



## Merlin (5. Oktober 2009)

> Aber Samstag steht.



Nur, dass der 11.10. ein Sonntag ist...


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kurze Info: Habe den Donnerstags Termin jetzt auf Mittwoch verschoben, da mir die Wetterfrösche glauben machen, dass Donnerstag keine gute Wahl zu sein scheint...



Schade, mir wäre Donnerstag lieber gewesen.
Da der Dienstag nun wieder zum Mittwoch wird, kann ich leider nicht!
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Merlin (5. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Barbara,

bleibt eh noch abzuwarten, wie sich das Wetter entwickelt. Momentan ist meine (Arbeits)woche zu voll, um sie für Abendrunden im Modder zu opfern. Daher bleibt der Mittwoch nur, wenn es sich einigermaßen hält (was der Wettermann im Fernsehen heute morgen versprochen hat, aber wir werden sehen).

Für heute abend sehe ich schwarz, aber warten wir Marcos Entscheidung ab.


----------



## Marc B (5. Oktober 2009)

Der Winterpokal steht an und ich habe eine Gruppe für Kottenforst-Patrioten gegründet

Eingeladen ist jeder, der gerne im Kofo unterwegs ist
*
Zum Team*: http://winterpokal.mtb-news.de/teams/view/40

Ride on and ride often,
Marc


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2009)

Hi Marc,
bin da schon verplant, aber du könntest den Oli (Bonntherize) mal ansprechen, der ist auch öfter im Kottenforst unterwegs...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2009)

Habe für heute Abend noch ne Runde reingestellt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu fahren. 

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9267


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Oktober 2009)

Hey Carsten,
hab´mich für die Glühweintour schon angemeldet!
Da muß ich mir den nächsten Tag wohl schon Urlaub nehmen 


 

.


----------



## Merlin (6. Oktober 2009)

> hab´mich für die Glühweintour schon angemeldet!




Glühweintour?


----------



## sun909 (6. Oktober 2009)

Tom,
du bist einfach zu langsam 

Glühweintour

grüße
sun909


----------



## philbertII (6. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Habe für heute Abend noch ne Runde reingestellt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust mit zu fahren.
> 
> www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9267


 
oh-schade, zu spät. Jetzt hab ich mich für heute abend schon zur Sauna verabredet... das nächste Mal wieder! Oder vielleicht auch am WE, je nachdem, wie sich mein Arbeitspensum gestaltet. Vor allem soll`s ja dann wieder endlich bisschen besser werden mit dem Wetter  ! Viel Spass heute!
Sabine


----------



## Merlin (6. Oktober 2009)

Inzwischen ist die Regenwahrscheinlichkeit für morgen Nachmittag auf 100% geklettert. Ich habe daher den Abendtermin gelöscht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> oh-schade, zu spät. Jetzt hab ich mich für heute abend schon zur Sauna verabredet... das nächste Mal wieder! Oder vielleicht auch am WE, je nachdem, wie sich mein Arbeitspensum gestaltet. Vor allem soll`s ja dann wieder endlich bisschen besser werden mit dem Wetter  ! Viel Spass heute!
> Sabine



Habe den Termin auch gerade gecancelt. Das Wetter ist doch zu traumhaft.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

Habe für Samstagnachmittag einen Termin reingesetzt. Es soll eine lockere Runde ins dukle werden.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9274


----------



## Merlin (7. Oktober 2009)

Micha, leider kann ich am Samstag nicht, Kindergeburtstag. 

Freitag soll es aber laut aktueller Prognose trocken und sonnig werden. Da wir diese Woche noch nicht aufs Rad gekommen sind,  würde ich dann da eine Runde anbieten:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9275


_Edit: Boah Chris, der Termin war zwei Minuten im LMB und du bist eingetragen._  Rad wieder flott?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Micha, leider kann ich am Samstag nicht, Kindergeburtstag.
> 
> Freitag soll es aber laut aktueller Prognose trocken und sonnig werden. Da wir diese Woche noch nicht aufs Rad gekommen sind,  würde ich dann da eine Runde anbieten:
> 
> ...



Hey Chris kannst mir ja dann erzählen wie es war. Oder kommst du Freitag Abend nicht?

Gruß Micha


----------



## sun909 (8. Oktober 2009)

Hm,
was machen wir am Sonntag bei Regen?

Und was ist mit dir Chris, bist du dabei am Sonntag? 

Vermisse dich da noch auf der Liste  , jetzt wo du dein Rad wieder hast...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Micha, leider kann ich am Samstag nicht, Kindergeburtstag.
> 
> Freitag soll es aber laut aktueller Prognose trocken und sonnig werden. Da wir diese Woche noch nicht aufs Rad gekommen sind,  würde ich dann da eine Runde anbieten:
> 
> ...



Hi Tom, falls es wirklich so sonnig werden sollte, sollen wir dann nicht
´ne halbe Stunde eher starten, um das auszunützen?


----------



## Merlin (8. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Barbara,

ich muss halt vorher arbeiten. 

Hmm, könnte eng werden, aber dürfte zu schaffen sein. Vielleicht reichts dann auch für den Käfer, wenn wir nicht länger als 2h machen oder du dich vorher ausklinkst?

Ich ändere dann mal auf 18 Uhr.

Edit: Gerade mal eine Proberunde mit dem neuen Lämpchen über den dunklen Rheindamm gefahren. Ich muss sagen, das Teil gefällt echt gut! Werde morgen abend mal die Lupine Tesla und die MyTinySun nebeneinander an den Lenker klemmen und direkt vergleichen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> was machen wir am Sonntag bei Regen?
> 
> Und was ist mit dir Chris, bist du dabei am Sonntag?
> ...



Wenn es in strömen regnet fahren wir nicht aber sonst würde ich sagen fahren wir durch Schlamm. So soll es ja auch beinen Touren sein Oder???


----------



## sun909 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm,
Wetter ist noch nicht wirklich besser...

Schlamm??? Mein Rad ist doch noch sauber 

Aber wollen wir mal nicht so sein, für Federweißer und Zwiebelkuchen mach ich sogar das... 

grüße
C.


----------



## Merlin (9. Oktober 2009)

> Schlamm??? Mein Rad ist doch noch sauber



Carsten, finde dich einfach damit ab, dass der Winter vor der Tür steht. Je eher du das schaffst, desto besser.


----------



## sun909 (9. Oktober 2009)

Hm,
reicht das zum Start des WP???

Vorher soll man die Hoffnung auf den Goldenen Oktober ja nicht aufgeben...


----------



## Merlin (9. Oktober 2009)

Wir hatten schon einen goldenen September, den du aber leider komplett verpasst hast...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (9. Oktober 2009)

hola sombreros

bitte nicht von verpasstem goldenen september sprechen

bis heute abend tom

ENDLICH WIEDER AUF DEM BIKE!!!!!


----------



## Merlin (9. Oktober 2009)

> bitte nicht von verpasstem goldenen oktober sprechen




Stimmt, du ja auch...


----------



## chillmirage (9. Oktober 2009)

edit hab den september verpasst und nicht den oktober. hoffe der verschreiber von mir ist kein omen gewesen


----------



## Merlin (9. Oktober 2009)

> hoffe der verschreiber von mir ist kein omen gewesen



Oh oh...ich höre den Dämpfer schon wieder zischen. Oder doch die Gabel?


----------



## sun909 (9. Oktober 2009)

...ich sag nur "hoffentlich regnet es nicht"...

Vielleicht doch noch den Teamnamen ändern  ?


----------



## chillmirage (9. Oktober 2009)

@tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (9. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> ich muss halt vorher arbeiten.



Du Armer 
Ich fahr dann schon mal vor 

Euch viel Spaß heute ABEND.
joerg


----------



## chillmirage (9. Oktober 2009)

schööööööööööööööööööööööööööön wars!!!!

was ein schönes wetter. liebe  mitfahrer/in  einfach prima.

danke tom und den beiden mitfahrern.


----------



## Merlin (9. Oktober 2009)

Jau, war echt schön. Habe schonmal das mit der Verfahrgarantie für den Winter geübt, stand jedenfalls irgendwann mal alleine im Unterholz und habe mich ernsthaft gefragt, wie ich da hingekommen bin...

Kurz darauf ist dann plötzlich ein Dachs (oder sowas ähnliches) bei rot über den Trail gesaust und hätte fast einen Stollenabdruck von mir erhalten. Naja, keine Ahnung, bei wem von beiden der Schreck größer war.


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Oktober 2009)

Ja, das war wirklich sehr schön heute Abend.
Das Siebengebirge in die Abendsonne getaucht, der Wald in Herbstfarben,
nette Menschen und ein sehr moderates Tempo.
Klasse!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Sechser (9. Oktober 2009)

Da haben wir unserem Fred ja wieder alle Ehre gemacht.
Das war wirklich eine schöne gemütliche Tour, klasse Wetter, nette Truppe.

Jerry

ps. und die Bäume habe ich auch in Ruhe gelassen ...


----------



## Merlin (9. Oktober 2009)

> und ein sehr moderates Tempo.




Soooo langsam waren wir gar nicht!

Bleibt noch zu erwähnen, dass ich nach den Niederschlägen dieser Woche sehr überrascht war, dass das 7GB quasi staubtrocken war. Ich habe jedenfalls kein Matschloch gefunden, und ich bin gut darin.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Oktober 2009)

So hier regnet es aus Eimern. Habe soeben die Tour für heute Abend gecancelt. An alle Mitfahrer von morgen. Wer hat eine Idee was wir ausser mit dem Rad machen könnten. Mein Vorschlag wäre sich bei mir nur zu Federweßer und Zwiebelkuchen zu verabreden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Oktober 2009)

Habe gerade noch einmal bei Wetter.com nachgeschaut, es soll morgen nicht die Hälfte von dem Regnen was es heute geregnet hat. Ich denke bei leichtem Regen wird gefahren. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (10. Oktober 2009)

Also ich bin auch bei leichtem Regen dabei. Kommt außer mir noch jemand aus Richtung Bonn mit dem Rad? Oder alle mit dem Auto?

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## chillmirage (10. Oktober 2009)

hola christian

also auch ich werde so oder so mit dem rad von poppenich aus anreisen.
können uns gerne treffen. 

gruß chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Oktober 2009)

Hm,
bei Regen bin ich nicht auf dem Rad,sorry...

Bringe dann den Federweisser und mich später mit 

wie lang fahrt ihr?drei Stunden?

Gruesse


----------



## shmee (10. Oktober 2009)

Hey Chris,
können wir gern machen. Was meinst du, wie lange brauchen wir von Poppelsdorf? 30 Mins? Oder kürzer? Ich komme aus Beuel, kenne die Strecke aber nicht, wäre jetzt am Rhein entlang und dann irgendwann rechts rauf. 

Kann aber auch nach Poppelsdorf kommen, übern Kottenforst kommt man ja bestimmt auch dahin, oder?

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## chillmirage (10. Oktober 2009)

hola christian

wir können uns doch an der treppe am alten zoll treffen. würde sagen 10:15. OK? weg können wir dann ausdenken 

gruss chris


----------



## shmee (10. Oktober 2009)

Alles klar, 10:15 unten an der Treppe am alten Zoll.

Bis morgen dann.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2009)

Kurze Wettermeldung trocken und zeitweise sogar Sonnenschein. Bis später Grüße Micha


----------



## philbertII (11. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Micha - und die anderen, die ich glaube ich noch nicht kenne,
ich würde es so machen wie sun909. Nicht wegen des Wetters- so schlecht siehts ja gerade gar nicht aus - aber hab hier zu viel zu tun. Ich würde dann so gegen 15.30 zu dir hochradeln - ist das realistisch? oder sms einfach kurz durch, wenn ihr zurück seid. Freu mich über bisschen Abwechslung!

Bis später und viel Spass bei der Runde!
Grüße, Sabine


----------



## Merlin (11. Oktober 2009)

Erstmal vielen Dank an Micha für die Wiederholung der Zwiebelkuchen-Tour. Wie beim letzten Mal sehr schöne Runde (auch wieder trocken!!) und lecker Abschluss.

Nächste Woche findet die Abendrunde dann am Mittwoch statt. Das Wetter soll gut werden, wenn auch recht frisch (0-10 °C ).

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9293


----------



## blitzfitz (11. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Erstmal vielen Dank an Micha für die Wiederholung der Zwiebelkuchen-Tour. Wie beim letzten Mal sehr schöne Runde (auch wieder trocken!!) und lecker Abschluss.
> 
> Nächste Woche findet die Abendrunde dann am Mittwoch statt. Das Wetter soll gut werden, wenn auch recht frisch (0-10 °C ).
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9293



Das wird bestimmt eine schöne Herbstrunde. Ich werde Euch dann aus dem fernen Berlin sehnsüchtig zuschauen. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2009)

Hi,
vielen Dank an Micha für den lecker Zwiebelkuchen!

Man könnte meinen, du hast sowas gelernt 

Den Federweisser habe ich dann wohlgesponsert.

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (11. Oktober 2009)

> Den Federweisser habe ich dann wohlgesponsert.



Nö, wir haben nur vergessen, das umzulegen. Für Michas Zwiebelkuchen gilt dasselbe, ist aber nicht vergessen.


----------



## shmee (11. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nö, wir haben nur vergessen, das umzulegen. Für Michas Zwiebelkuchen gilt dasselbe, ist aber nicht vergessen.



Aber hallo, da beteilige ich mich doch gern, bei so einer leckeren Verköstigung. Zumal Michaels Zwiebelkuchen nicht nur hervorragend schmeckte, sondern auch noch mein Entspannungsbad nach der Heimkehr wie von Zauberhand in einen Whirlpool verwandelt hat. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Oktober 2009)

Na dann möchte ich mich auch bei allen Fahrern und Gästen bedanken. Mir hat es riesigen Spass gemacht. Der Federweißer hatte diesmal auch einige Umdrehungen. Der Rest der TT-ler hat was verpasst. Bis Mittwoch

Grüße Micha


----------



## chillmirage (12. Oktober 2009)

hola micha

auch von mir vielen dank für guiding und backing  
wenn ich auch auf der tour geschwächelt habe konnte ich das doch beim zwiebelkuchen vertilgen gut aufholen 
auch an den rest danke für den schönen sonntag


----------



## sun909 (13. Oktober 2009)

...es sind noch Plätze frei im WP Team von Micha (Stuntbeck) und Melanie (Surftigresa)....

Wer also noch sucht, kann die beiden ja mal anschreiben 

gruesse
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...es sind noch Plätze frei im WP Team von Micha (Stuntbeck) und Melanie (Surftigresa)....
> 
> Wer also noch sucht, kann die beiden ja mal anschreiben
> 
> ...



nun sind noch zwei Plätze frei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (13. Oktober 2009)

Chris, was ist eigentlich mit dir am Mittwoch? Bist du dabei?

Carsten hat sich abgemeldet. Neben der kleinen Motivationsschwäche liegt er jetzt auch noch richtig flach. Wir sollten ihm mal gute Genesungswünsche schicken...


 Carsten, gute Besserung 
und werd schnell wieder fit!!​


----------



## Bonntherize (13. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss mich leider Carsten anschließen. Schleppe nun seit 10 tagen ne sch... Erkältung mit mir rum. Und bislang keine Sicht auf Besserung...
:kotz:


----------



## Merlin (13. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Olli,

dann auch dir gute Besserung! Und macht euch nix draus, ihr verpasst ja nix...


----------



## Tinchen12 (13. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und macht euch nix draus, ihr verpasst ja nix...



Boah, bist Du gemein. Warte ab bis Du mal krank bist...


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Oktober 2009)

Wünsche auch allen Kranken gute Besserung. Und ich freu mich schon auf morgen Habe gesehen eine Holländerin ist schon dabei. Mal sehen ob es noch mehr werden.


----------



## chillmirage (13. Oktober 2009)

Carsten, gute Besserung 
und werd schnell wieder fit!!


----------



## chillmirage (13. Oktober 2009)

bin morgen bis frühen nachmittag im siebengrbirge mit jürgen unterwegs und hoffentlich noch für den abend zu gebrauchen 
habe mich eingetragen und vor zu kommen!


----------



## Daywalker74 (13. Oktober 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> bin morgen bis frühen nachmittag im siebengrbirge mit jürgen unterwegs und hoffentlich noch für den abend zu gebrauchen
> habe mich eingetragen und vor zu kommen!



hey chilli, wann wollt Ihr den morgen starten?? Habe morgen frei.Habe mein Erkältung entlich hinter mir. Fahre seid gestern wieder. Promt in den Regen!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## chillmirage (13. Oktober 2009)

@thomas: du hast post


----------



## chillmirage (14. Oktober 2009)

hola leutz

ich habe gerade festgestellt das ich dabei bin die seuche zu kriegen :kotz: 

also versuche ich mich in vernunft zu üben und bleibe erstmal die nächsten drei tage schön im warmen  und pflege mich in der hoffnung dann ab montag wieder durchstarten zu können.

euch heute abend viel spass. die trails sind recht trocken. bis heute abend denke ich ganz trocken. das einzige ist:

ES IST S.. KALT !!! 

zieht euch warm an!!!!

lieben gruss auch vom jürgen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (14. Oktober 2009)

Oha, Chris...dann bleib mal schön daheim. Scheint momentan ja umzugehen.


----------



## shmee (14. Oktober 2009)

Hey Chris,

das ist ja schade. Dir gute Besserung. Und das mit dem Kalt kann ich unterschreiben, heute morgen auf dem Weg zur Arbeit hats mich ganz ordentlich gefröstelt.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Sechser (14. Oktober 2009)

Heute nachmittag über unserem Haus:





... ihr wisst, was das bedeutet !?

 (Brrrr ...)


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Oktober 2009)

War mal wieder eine schöne Runde auch wenn ich nicht bis zum Schluß dabei war. Gehe jetzt noch in die Backstube. Hoffe der Bunkertrail hat noch Spass gemacht. Die Lampe ist echt klasse wüßte nicht warum ich mir eine Lupine kaufen sollte. 

Bis denächs Micha


----------



## Sechser (14. Oktober 2009)

Das war aber mal wieder ein zügiges Tempo heute (keuch) ...
aber eine schöne Runde


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Oktober 2009)

Sechser schrieb:


> Das war aber mal wieder ein zügiges Tempo heute (keuch) ...
> aber eine schöne Runde



war ne klasse runde
und mr stunt-beck hat recht.
die lampe kann wirklich alles.

bis zur nächsten tour

ciao thomas


----------



## shmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Wie immer ne herrliche Tour. Wie Sechser ja schon angemerkt hat, gemütliches Tempo ist mittlerweile echt relativ.  Aber man will ja auch nicht, dass einem kalt wird.


----------



## Merlin (15. Oktober 2009)

> Wie Sechser ja schon angemerkt hat, gemütliches Tempo ist mittlerweile echt relativ.


 
Kinners, das war gestern auch als "mittel" ausgeschrieben! 



> und mr stunt-beck hat recht.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
Nur noch zu toppen von einer zusätzlichen Helmlampe, dann sieht man auch auf kurvenreichen Trails immer was...


----------



## shmee (15. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kinners, das war gestern auch als "mittel" ausgeschrieben!



Ach Tom, ich les doch nicht jedes Mal, was da ausgeschrieben ist.  Ich setz mich halt aufs Rad und gurk nach Ramersdorf. Die Hauptsache ist ja, es macht Spaß, und das hat es ja, wie immer.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (18. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Leute,

da bei mir der Dienstag terminlich noch etwas wackelig ist und die "Bonner Nachtbiker" an diesem Tag schon ihre Jubiläumstour haben, gibts meinerseits einen Terminvorschlag für Mittwoch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9332


----------



## MieMaMeise (18. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> und die "Bonner Nachtbiker" an diesem Tag schon ihre Jubiläumstour haben


Zu der wir euch alle herzlich einladen. Wir zählen auf euch!


----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Jungs,
bin dem Bette entstiegen, mache aber diese Woche wenn nur leichtes Rollentraining. 

Bin also frühestens nächste Woche wieder am Start.

schöne grüße und Danke noch für die Besserungswünsche!
Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2009)

Schön das es dir wieder besser geht. Hauptsache du bist nächsten Montag fit. Damit wir es soooooooooo richtig krachen lassen können.


Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2009)

nächsten Montag?

Hab ich was verpasst in meinem Kalender, such....

Oder meinst du Monat und Uli, der Fehlerteufel hat zugeschlagen? 

grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Oktober 2009)

MieMaMeise schrieb:


> Zu der wir euch alle herzlich einladen. Wir zählen auf euch!



Habe mich noch nicht angemeldet, da ich eurem langsam/leicht nicht traue!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (19. Oktober 2009)

Mach dir mal keine Sorgen Barbara, wir rasen nicht jede Woche. Letztes Mal war es als mittel ausgeschrieben und daher etwas schneller, diesmal werde ich die Bremse spielen wenn es sein muss...


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> nächsten Montag?
> 
> Hab ich was verpasst in meinem Kalender, such....
> 
> ...



Da hat der Herr Panzer sich wohl in der Woche vertan. Wollte den Winterpokal schon etwas früher starten. Gut dann übernächsten Montag. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Balu. (20. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...diesmal werde ich die Bremse spielen wenn es sein muss...



Ich versuche auch zu kommen und könnte diese Aufgabe dann übernehmen ...


----------



## Merlin (20. Oktober 2009)

> Ich versuche auch zu kommen und könnte diese Aufgabe dann übernehmen ...


Ooooh, das wäre ja hoher Besuch. Dann könnte dich sogar der Käfer mal kennen lernen, die schon auf dem 24h Rennen am Hertasee als Zuschauerin beeindruckt von dir war, wie sie mir mal gesteckt hat.

Frei zitiert: _..."ein kräftiger Mountainbiker, der ganz alleine immer und immer wieder um den Kurs gefahren ist. Und das auf einem Singlespeed Rad!!"_


----------



## Balu. (20. Oktober 2009)

Wie gesagt, ich plane zu kommen, hab ja erstmal zwei Wochen Resturlaub bevor ich neu durchstarte ...


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

Hey Balu, das wäre in der Tat hoher Besuch! 

Mail bekommen wg. WE? 

Sonntag sonst jemand noch Lust zu touren?

Wetter sieht aktuell gut aus, ok, sagen wir trocken...

Ort: offen, könnte mir vorstellen, die Hennefer Ecke nochmal zu besuchen (Drachenflugschanze, Talsperre, HoChi).

Dauer: 4h sollten es sein

HM: 1000 ganz grob geschätzt 

Tempo: Langsam 
Schwierigkeit: Mittel

Wenn sich hier niemand meldet, fahre ich nicht, ist also quasi nur eine inoffizielle Ausschreibung 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (20. Oktober 2009)

Carsten, ich bin natürlich dabei, wenn du das erste Mal wieder aufs Rad steigst. 

Sonntag wäre o.k...aber wie willst du in Hennef die 1000 Hm hinkriegen?


----------



## Bonntherize (20. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sonntag sonst jemand noch Lust zu touren?




Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt. Wenn wir in Hennef fahren, bekommen wir ja vielleicht auch Schrecke nochmal aufs Rad.


----------



## Balu. (20. Oktober 2009)

Moin Carsten,

von dir habe ich noch keine Mail, außer der Antwort auf meine "Meldung" ... aber WE fände ich super, so denn das Wetter hält, nen ehem. Arbeitskollege hätte auch Lust


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

Och, das passt auf die Länge der Route, die ich im Kopf hab schon, ganz grob. 

Stell dir einfach Zick Zack vor, die Strecke, die wir schon mal zusammen gefahren sind 

Und wenn es weniger werden, ist es ja auch nicht tragisch.

Start Hennef Bahnhof? Das ist mit ÖPNV ja ganz gut zu erreichen.

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

Bonntherize schrieb:


> Ich wäre nicht abgeneigt. Wenn wir in Hennef fahren, bekommen wir ja vielleicht auch Schrecke nochmal aufs Rad.



Oli, wieder fit?

Schrecke wäre ja ein Event, vielleicht auch der Guido mal den Staub von seinem Speci wischt?

Ok, dann sind wir ja so viele, dass ich gar nicht ausschreiben werde. 

Bleibt also nur hier im Thread stehen. 

Wer mit möchte, hier melden!

Startzeit: schlage 12 Uhr vor? Dann kann jeder in Ruhe frühstücken, ohne dass es Stress zu Hause gibt...

grüße
Carsten

@Balu: die meinte ich, da stand auch was vom WE


----------



## Merlin (20. Oktober 2009)

Sonntag 12 Uhr am Hennefer Bf klingt gut.

Mach doch mal Werbung im Hennefer Subforum.


----------



## chillmirage (20. Oktober 2009)

@carsten

 sonntag! gut! dabei!


----------



## MTBKäfer (20. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ooooh, das wäre ja hoher Besuch. Dann könnte dich sogar der Käfer mal kennen lernen, die schon auf dem 24h Rennen am Hertasee als Zuschauerin beeindruckt von dir war, wie sie mir mal gesteckt hat.
> 
> Frei zitiert: _..."ein kräftiger Mountainbiker, der ganz alleine immer und immer wieder um den Kurs gefahren ist. Und das auf einem Singlespeed Rad!!"_


 
Oh ja das wäre toll ! Und morgen wird das Wetter auch noch sooo schön, da kann man zum Start ja noch mal zum Dornheckensee, oder Tom?

Am Wochenende bin ich leider nicht da, sonst wäre ich ja auch gerne dabei gewesen, wenn Du endlich mal wieder aufs Rad steigst Carsten !


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sonntag 12 Uhr am Hennefer Bf klingt gut.
> 
> Mach doch mal Werbung im Hennefer Subforum.



Mal schaun  
aktuell wären wir ja schon bei:

Carsten
Tom
Chris
Oli
Balu
Balu Mitfahrer
Chris2 Shmee
Barbara mit Kopfschmerzen, Aspirin einpacken 

So mehr als 12 sollten es nicht werden, wird sonst noch anstrengend mit guiden. Ich probier ja gerne neue Wege aus...

Frank, Renate, Andreas schreibe ich mal an. Die anderen Dienstagsfahrer lesen hier mit. 

Schrecke und Guido noch mit vielen ???

12 Uhr ist dann fix, Treffpunkt Parkplatz hinter dem Hennefer Bahnhof, Ecke Humperdinckstraße/Mittelstraße.

Telefon von mir hat jeder, sonst PN.

Hoffen wir mal auf das Wetter, sollte es regnen, cancel ich bis 11 Uhr, ok?

grüße
Carsten

@Rebecca: muß ja erst wieder fit werden, bevor ich mich mit dir aufs Rad traue


----------



## chillmirage (20. Oktober 2009)

elf absagen ist für mich wegen der anreise mit dem rad was knapp...


----------



## joscho (20. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sonntag sonst jemand noch Lust zu touren?



Ja 



> Ort: offen, könnte mir vorstellen, die Hennefer Ecke nochmal zu besuchen (Drachenflugschanze, Talsperre, HoChi).



Die Ecke haben wir auch schon grob ins Auge gefasst. Vlt. aber ohne HCM. Da sollten wir uns doch absprechen - damit es nicht zu voll wird


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ja
> 
> Die Ecke haben wir auch schon grob ins Auge gefasst.
> 
> Vlt. aber ohne HCM. Da sollten wir uns doch absprechen - damit es nicht zu voll wird



Ihr dürft gerne bei uns mitfahren  

Würd´ mich freuen; nur Renate bitte diesmal im ChickenWay von der Drachenfliegerschanze runter ein wenig zurückhalten 

Chris: dann zehn, ok?

grüße


----------



## shmee (20. Oktober 2009)

Wäre Sonntag auch dabei, wenns ok wäre.

@chris: Sollen wir wieder zusammen mit dem Rad anreisen? Ist ja recht nett, die Strecke an der Sieg entlang. Dieses mal dann im gemütlichen Tempo, versprochen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chillmirage (20. Oktober 2009)

@carsten: zehn is prima 

@christian: gute idee  wann und wo können wir ja noch ausknobeln


----------



## Merlin (20. Oktober 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Oh ja das wäre toll ! Und morgen wird das Wetter auch noch sooo schön, da kann man zum Start ja noch mal zum Dornheckensee, oder Tom?



Warum eigentlich nicht. Auch wenn ich dann wieder Ärger kriege, weil das doch im Dunkeln zu kompliziert ist.


----------



## joscho (20. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ihr dürft gerne bei uns mitfahren



Das ist nett. Wird dann aber eine Großveranstaltung. Nach aktueller Schätzung sind wir Sieben  Na ja, mich würd es nicht stören. 



> Würd´ mich freuen; nur Renate bitte diesmal im ChickenWay von der Drachenfliegerschanze runter ein wenig zurückhalten



Ich weiß gar nicht mehr genau was das Problem war; einfach nur zu stark zugewachsen gewesen  Das dürfte ja zur Zeit besser sein.


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Oktober 2009)

Würde auch gerne am Sonntag mitfahren.Weiß aber noch nicht, wie meine Verfassung vom Tag davor ist.Plan mich mal ein, sage Dir dann per SMS ggf. ab.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Redfraggle (20. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Mach dir mal keine Sorgen Barbara, wir rasen nicht jede Woche. Letztes Mal war es als mittel ausgeschrieben und daher etwas schneller, diesmal werde ich die Bremse spielen wenn es sein muss...



Wegen euch mache ich mir auch keine Sorgen, obwohl da ja auch potenzielle Raser dabei sind. Es ging um die Nachtbiker, die ja auch dienstags unterwegs sind. Mittwochs kann ich doch leider nicht, sonst wäre ich dabei!


----------



## shmee (20. Oktober 2009)

Huhu zusammen,

eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend mal bei den Nachtbikern mitfahren, aber das werde ich zeitlich leider nicht schaffen, bis zur Waldau ist es von Beuel per Rad doch ein Eckchen länger als nach Ramersdorf. Daher habe ich grad mal schnell einen Spontantermin eingestellt, vielleicht findet sich ja einer:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9345

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Oktober 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> Huhu zusammen,
> 
> eigentlich wollte ich heute Abend mal bei den Nachtbikern mitfahren, aber das werde ich zeitlich leider nicht schaffen, bis zur Waldau ist es von Beuel per Rad doch ein Eckchen länger als nach Ramersdorf. Daher habe ich grad mal schnell einen Spontantermin eingestellt, vielleicht findet sich ja einer:
> 
> ...



Hallo Christian ich würde gerne kann aber leider nicht. Auch für morgen muß ich wieder absagen, meine Sohn schläft morgen bei mir. Aber ich habe am We deinen Reifen mitgebracht. Bringe ihn das nächste mal mit.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (20. Oktober 2009)

@Joscho: 
puh, sieben ist eine Hausnummer, das wird mir persönlich zu viel. Dann liegen wir bei über 15 Leuten, wird eher anstrengend bei der eingebauten Verfahrgarantie... 

Vielleicht anschließend zum Kuchen treffen  ?

Und ja, das Gestrüpp war wohl im Weg. Ich kenn den Weg aber immer noch nicht, ergo keine Ahnung, wie es da gerade ausschaut...

@Barbara: kein Problem 

@Micha: was ist mit dir am Sonntag? Kannst ja ggf. mit Barbara zusammen fahren. Dann ist zumindest einer von euch nüchtern  

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Joscho:
> puh, sieben ist eine Hausnummer, das wird mir persönlich zu viel. Dann liegen wir bei über 15 Leuten, wird eher anstrengend bei der eingebauten Verfahrgarantie...
> 
> Vielleicht anschließend zum Kuchen treffen  ?
> ...



Woher willst du wissen ob ich nüchtern bin
Ja habe gerade gelesen was du vorhast. Komme gerne, nur das mit dem in Ruhe Früstücken verstehe ich nicht ganz. Um 12 habe ich ja schon wieder Mittagshunger

Grüße Micha

Ps Bringe dann auch Reifen und Geld mit, die angesrochenen wissen schon Bescheid


----------



## shmee (20. Oktober 2009)

So, diesmal ne kleine Tour, aber wie heißt es so schön, klein aber fein. Nur zu zweit unterwegs gings wie gehabt über die bekannten Ennerttrails Richtung Nücker Felsenweg, von da Richtung Weinberge. Ab da dann eine kleine Variante über eine schöne knackige Rampe und einen feinen flowigen Trail. Dann übers Kloster Heisterbach und N----Str---Berg auf den Bittweg und am Rhein zurück. Irgendwo vorm Stenzelberg radelten noch zwei weitere Biker an uns vorbei, wir haben Sie aber nicht erkannt. Falls es jemand aus dem Forum war: Nachträgliches Hola!

Gruß an die charmante Mitfahrerin.
Christian


----------



## joscho (20. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Joscho:
> puh, sieben ist eine Hausnummer, das wird mir persönlich zu viel. Dann liegen wir bei über 15 Leuten, wird eher anstrengend bei der eingebauten Verfahrgarantie...
> 
> Vielleicht anschließend zum Kuchen treffen  ?



Gerne. Da bei uns die Planung auch noch nicht steht verziehe ich mich erst mal wieder. Ich denke, wenn wir mehr wissen wird es bei uns im Fred stehen.

Bis dahin
joerg


----------



## chillmirage (21. Oktober 2009)

hola sombreros

ich wollte mal alles absagen 

komme jetzt ins elisabeth krankenhaus. is was heftiger der schnuppen 

wünsche euch schöne touren


----------



## Merlin (21. Oktober 2009)

Oh Chris, dann aber mal gute Besserung und das du bald wieder auf den Beinen bist....


----------



## ~TOM~ (21. Oktober 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola sombreros
> 
> ich wollte mal alles absagen
> 
> ...




Oh Chris,das hört sich echt besch..... an!!
Was machen wir denn dann mit der lustigen Mittwochsunternehmung,habe mir extra Urlaub erkämpft!!!
Aber die Gesundheit ist erst mal viel wichtiger!!!!


----------



## sibby08 (21. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mal schaun
> aktuell wären wir ja schon bei:
> 
> Carsten
> ...


 
Währe auch gerne mitgekommen, aber 12 Uhr bekomme ich nicht hin. Habe noch Thekendienst im Schützenhaus und der geht so bis ca. 13 Uhr. Ich könnte jedoch versuchen mich irgendwo bei der Zickzack Runde einzuklinken.


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2009)

Mensch Chris,
was haste? Lungenentzündung? Gib mal Laut per PN mit Zimmernummer und so!

aktuell wären wir dann bei:

Sonntag, 25.10., Start in Hennef, Rückseite Bahnhof (für´s Navi: Mittelstraße). Abfahrt 12 Uhr.
Sollte aus dem leichten Regen noch schlechteres Wetter werden, wir bis 10 Uhr hier gecancelt...

Aktueller Stand Mitfahrer:

Carsten
Tom
Oli
Balu
Balu Mitfahrer
Chris2 Shmee
Barbara mit Kopfschmerzen, Aspirin einpacken 
Micha 
Martin (Malle)
Sibby (steigt evt. später ein)

Andreas ist mit ???, von dem Rest der angeschriebenen noch nix gehört...

Sibby, 13 Uhr klingt nach Abfahrt Drachenfliegerschanze. Oder danach als Treffpunkt in Bödingen an dem Reiterhof. Dort sollten wir gegen 14 Uhr sein. 

Hast du meine Tel?

grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2009)

Moin Moin, 
ich schau' mal wie ich am Sonntag Lust habe.  Gebe Dir die Info dann morgens. Sollte das zu spät sein, dann plane mich bitte nicht mit ein.


----------



## Merlin (21. Oktober 2009)

> ich schau' mal wie ich am Sonntag Lust habe.



Wie jetzt, übernimmst du gerade Carstens (nicht vorhanden) Motivation?


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2009)

Im Moment hadere ich ein wenig . Werde mich später aber auf eine große Rheinrunde begeben um wenigstens ein bisschen wieder in die Gänge zu kommen.


----------



## sibby08 (21. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, übernimmst du gerade Carstens (nicht vorhanden) Motivation?


 
Ich könnte mir vorstellen woran es liegt und die große Rheinrunde bestätigt das auch ein wenig...


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen woran es liegt und die große Rheinrunde bestätigt das auch ein wenig...



Jetzt wird es langsam interessant....

Woran liegt es denn  

grüße
Carsten


----------



## sibby08 (21. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es langsam interessant....
> 
> Woran liegt es denn
> 
> ...


 
 Kann mich gerade nicht erinnern


----------



## Bonntherize (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss für heute leider absagen. Hab noch nen Termin reingekriegt. Und das bei dem schönen Wetter...


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Tom, habe gerade gesehen wer sich alles für heute Abend angemeldet hat. Da bin ich ja mal gespannt ob das eine langsame Tour wird. Ich denke die Oranjes werden wieder nach vorne prechen. Lass sie doch dann einfach wegfahren dann ist es auch angenehmer für die Augen.

Viel Spass heute Abend schade das ich nicht kann.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen woran es liegt und die große Rheinrunde bestätigt das auch ein wenig...



Lieber Nachbar Udo, wenn wir beide mehr als 3 Touren jährlich gemeinsam fahren würden, dann wäre mir Dein (möglicher) Mißmut ja verständlich, aber so? ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sibby08 (21. Oktober 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Lieber Nachbar Udo, wenn wir beide mehr als 3 Touren jährlich gemeinsam fahren würden, dann wäre mir Dein (möglicher) Mißmut ja verständlich, aber so? ...


 
Ach das war doch nur Spaß wegen der vollgestopften Wampe zu Deinem Geburtstag.
Sorry wenn es vielleicht anders rüber gekommen ist . 
Ich währe froh ich würde auch nur halb so viel aufs Rad kommen wie Du.


----------



## Andreas-MTB (21. Oktober 2009)

sibby08 schrieb:


> Ach das war doch nur Spaß wegen der vollgestopften Wampe zu Deinem Geburtstag.
> Sorry wenn es vielleicht anders rüber gekommen ist .
> Ich währe froh ich würde auch nur halb so viel aufs Rad kommen wie Du.



Klar war das nur Spaß, daher auch der "  "
Doch kommt mir gerade der Gedanke, ob das nicht ein unterschwelliger versteckter Hinweis auf ein_ "Hey ich will auch ein Stück Kuchen haben!"_ von Dir war


----------



## Loriot76 (21. Oktober 2009)

Aufgrund nach wie vor mangelnder vernünftiger Beleuchtung (der Versender lässt sich schon unverschämt viel Zeit! ), im Gegensatz dazu vorhandenen mächtigen Wadenmuskelkaters habe ich genug Gründe, für heute doch abzusagen und mir nen gemütlichen Abend auf der Couch zu verbringen..... 

Wünsche euch viel Spaß und bis bald wieder

Gruß
Christian


----------



## philbertII (21. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Mensch Chris,
> was haste? Lungenentzündung? Gib mal Laut per PN mit Zimmernummer und so!
> 
> aktuell wären wir dann bei:
> ...


 
Hallo in die Runde,

puh- die Tour ist erst am Sonntag und gestern schon fast ausgebucht?! Wie sieht es denn aus? Gibt es noch ein Plätzchen am Sonntag? Kann ich noch mitkommen???!!! Ich wäre auf jeden Fall dabei - egal welche Uhrzeit! 
Heute wird es leider nix mit mir - bin noch platt von gestern...

Aber Sonntag wie gesagt, das wäre super! Was sagt der Carsten-Guide? 

Viele Grüße

Sabine


----------



## sun909 (21. Oktober 2009)

Klar 

aktuell wären wir dann bei:

Sonntag, 25.10., Start in Hennef, Rückseite Bahnhof (für´s Navi: Mittelstraße). Abfahrt 12 Uhr.
Sollte aus dem leichten Regen noch schlechteres Wetter werden, wir bis 10 Uhr hier gecancelt...

Aktueller Stand Mitfahrer:

Carsten
Tom
Oli
Balu
Balu Mitfahrer
Chris2 Shmee
Barbara mit Kopfschmerzen, Aspirin einpacken 
Micha 
Martin (Malle)
Sabine
Sibby (steigt evt. später ein)

Andreas ???

grüße


----------



## Sechser (21. Oktober 2009)

Ich muss mich leider auch kurzfristig für die Tour heute abend abmelden.
Viel Spaß heute abend!

Jerry


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (21. Oktober 2009)

So ihr Leute, ich mache mich dann gleich mal auf den Weg nach Ramersdorf. Es wird heute mit Sicherheit nicht schnell, ich bin nicht ganz fit und brüte irgendwas aus...


----------



## sibby08 (21. Oktober 2009)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Klar war das nur Spaß, daher auch der "  "
> Doch kommt mir gerade der Gedanke, ob das nicht ein unterschwelliger versteckter Hinweis auf ein_ "Hey ich will auch ein Stück Kuchen haben!"_ von Dir war


 
Ne laß ma mit dem Kuchen, mein Leichtbau Bike muss noch was halten...


----------



## Luanna (21. Oktober 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> So, diesmal ne kleine Tour, aber wie heißt es so schön, klein aber fein. Nur zu zweit unterwegs gings wie gehabt über die bekannten Ennerttrails Richtung Nücker Felsenweg, von da Richtung Weinberge. Ab da dann eine kleine Variante über eine schöne knackige Rampe und einen feinen flowigen Trail. Dann übers Kloster Heisterbach und N----Str---Berg auf den Bittweg und am Rhein zurück. Irgendwo vorm Stenzelberg radelten noch zwei weitere Biker an uns vorbei, wir haben Sie aber nicht erkannt. Falls es jemand aus dem Forum war: Nachträgliches Hola!
> 
> Gruß an die charmante Mitfahrerin.
> Christian



Beste Grüße auch an den Guide! War eine klasse Tour mit erlesenen schönen Trails 
Die Helmhalterung ist nun auch gekauft! Schade, dass ich heut nicht mehr geschafft habe, die Lampe auszuprobieren. 
Hat jemand vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen noch Lust und Zeit zu fahren?


----------



## Merlin (21. Oktober 2009)

Tja, wie soll ich die heutige Abendrunde beschreiben, mir fehlen ein bisschen die Worte. Aber fangen wir doch mal damit an, was wir so alles hatten:

- zwei "Schlauch" Plattfüße
- einen Tubeless Plattfuß (mit Capuccino im Wald )
- eine gerissene Speichen (wer wohl ) 
- einen Stunt

Das Ganze hat ein wenig den Schnitt gedrückt, wir dürften am Ende so bei einem 8er Schnitt auf 15 Km (Gesamt!!)Fahrstrecke gekommen sein. Weiter als bis zum Kloster Heisterbach sind wir leider nicht gekommen. 

Trotzdem hatten wir eine Menge Spaß bei zum Glück moderaten Temperaturen, denn die ein oder andere Wartepause war doch dabei. Die "Schweinekappe" geht heute klar an Rebecca für zwei Platten und den "Käfer in der Grube". Zum Glück nix passiert......aber wie gesagt, in dem Loch haben schon ganz andere gelegen.


----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hm,
hat der Käfer gestern den Alleinunterhalter pannenmäßig gespielt, damit der Uwe nicht so auffällt  ?

Seid ihr ja richtig weit gekommen, dachte beim ersten flüchtigen Lesen 15km/h... 

Nun denn, nix passiert ist ja zunächst die Hauptsache!

grüße

P.S. welche Grube?


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

> hat der Käfer gestern den Alleinunterhalter pannenmäßig gespielt, damit der Uwe nicht so auffällt
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So in etwa. Sie wollte sich glaube ich fürs 24h Rennen revangieren und  mal den Balu beeindrucken...



> P.S. welche Grube?


Dort, wo auch der Olli auf unserer best-of-seven Tour probegelegen hat.


----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2009)

Hola,
da seid ihr ja gestern anspruchsvoll gefahren 

Wolltest du die Oranjes direkt am Anfang ein wenig beeindrucken und ausbremsen?

Sehr guter Plan! Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Balu auch Zeuge war und sich die Rebecca "eingeprägt" hat, nicht wortwörtlich allerdings...

grüße


----------



## Loriot76 (22. Oktober 2009)

Luanna schrieb:


> Hat jemand vielleicht morgen oder übermorgen noch Lust und Zeit zu fahren?


 
Sollte morgen eine Tour stattfinden, wäre ich dabei.  Mangels genügender Ortskenntnis könnte ich aber nicht den Guide spielen sondern muss ich da auf jemanden verlassen. 
Da ich noch nicht meine neue Lampe habe (vielleicht ist sie ja doch bis morgen schon da?!  ), würde ich eine kleine, feine Runde am Nachmittag favorisieren. Hauptsache, wir wären vor absoluter Dunkelheit zurück...

Gruß
Christian


----------



## MTBKäfer (22. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> hat der Käfer gestern den Alleinunterhalter pannenmäßig gespielt, damit der Uwe nicht so auffällt  ?


 
Jaha habe ich wohl , Uwes kaputte Speiche ist jedenfalls nicht sonderlich aufgefallen ....
DANKE an alle fürs ewige Warten und das schnelle Wechseln meiner Reifen 



Merlin schrieb:


> So in etwa. Sie wollte sich glaube ich fürs 24h Rennen revangieren und mal den Balu beeindrucken...





sun909 schrieb:


> Sehr guter Plan! Dann hoffe ich mal, dass der Balu auch Zeuge war und sich die Rebecca "eingeprägt" hat, nicht wortwörtlich allerdings...


 
Hmm Balu war zwar dabei, ich bin mir allerdings nicht wirklich sicher, ob ich ihn mit meinen Platten und dem Gruben Stunt beeindrucken konnte  ... aber vielleicht bekomme ich ja noch eine Gelegenheit mich fürs 24h Rennen zu revangieren ... 



Merlin schrieb:


> Dort, wo auch der Olli auf unserer best-of-seven Tour probegelegen hat.


 
Ooooch das ist ja nett vom Olli, daß er da schon mal probeliegen gemacht hat für mich ...

Freue mich jedenfalls schon wieder auf nächste Woche, mal sehen, was uns da so erwartet !!


----------



## Balu. (22. Oktober 2009)

Moin,

jetzt meldet sich auch mal der Zaungast zu Wort. Viel gelacht haben wir gestern ! War ja auch ein Wisskirchen dabei   Hoffe den orangenen ist nicht zu kalt geworden bei warten, aber einer hat euch ja immer mit seiner Luftnummer unterhalten.

Ich fand den Ennert Trail für ne gemütliche Abendrunde etwas unpassend, aber immer wieder schön, war ja knapp 2 Jahren nicht mehr da.

@ MTBKäfer

Könntest du das nochmal wiederholen ? Ich hab dich nur aus dem Loch rauskrabbeln gesehen ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2009)

Äh,
wie, du hast "wechseln lassen"??? 

Wie oft mußtest du denn mit den Augen klimpern, bis sich die Jungs um dein Rad geschlagen haben... 

Der Oli hat sich übrigens clevererweise oben am Baum festgehalten und "nur" sein Rad in die Grube fallen lassen. 

Aber dann ist die Grube ja jetzt auch für 50kg freigegeben 

grüße


----------



## shmee (22. Oktober 2009)

War wirklich eine witzige Runde gestern. Zumal der Käfer ja vor dem Abflug noch meinte, anstatt dem Weg zu folgen, lieber mal entspannt nen halben Meter Geröllmauer runter zu droppen. Mit der lapidaren Bemerkung: "Huch, hier geht der Weg ja gar nicht lang"  

Als direkter Augenzeuge würde ich für das Ablegen in der Grube übrigens Bestnoten in der Haltung geben. Glanzparade nennt man sowas wohl im Fußball. Habe selten jemand sich so schön um sein Bike wickeln sehen, damit es auch ja keinen Schaden abbekommt, völlig ohne Rücksicht auf die eigene Unversehrtheit.


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

> Zumal der Käfer ja vor dem Abflug noch meinte, anstatt dem Weg zu folgen, lieber mal entspannt nen halben Meter Geröllmauer runter zu droppen.


Meine Schule. Bin aber echt gespannt, wo das mal hinführt...




> Wie oft mußtest du denn mit den Augen klimpern, bis sich die Jungs um dein Rad geschlagen haben...


War gar nicht nötig. Ich sag mal, sooo warm war es dann auch wieder nicht im Wald und es hatte keiner Bier und Popcorn dabei.


----------



## Bonntherize (22. Oktober 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ooooch das ist ja nett vom Olli, daß er da schon mal probeliegen gemacht hat für mich ...


 
Was machst denn Du in meiner Grube Rebecca?! 
Ich hoffe, es waren noch ein paar Äste übrig, die Deinen Sturz gedämpft haben. Hab ja damals so einiges abgeholzt. Und da untern lauern ein paar spitze Steine...


----------



## MTBKäfer (22. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Äh,
> wie, du hast "wechseln lassen"???
> Wie oft mußtest du denn mit den Augen klimpern, bis sich die Jungs um dein Rad geschlagen haben...





Merlin schrieb:


> War gar nicht nötig. Ich sag mal, sooo warm war es dann auch wieder nicht im Wald und es hatte keiner Bier und Popcorn dabei.


 
Hmm Carsten, wie Tom schon sagt, ich glaube das war purer Eigennutz, die wollten sich einfach nicht die Beine krumm stehen im Wald und vor der Morgendämmerung zu Hause sein 



sun909 schrieb:


> Der Oli hat sich übrigens clevererweise oben am Baum festgehalten und "nur" sein Rad in die Grube fallen lassen.
> Aber dann ist die Grube ja jetzt auch für 50kg freigegeben


Den Baum zum Festhalten habe ich so schnell nicht gefunden, da ich mehr damit beschäftigt war (eigentlich auch noch während des Fallens) Tom zu erklären, daß mein Fuß am Stamm fest hängt und ich deswegen nicht weiter komme.



Merlin schrieb:


> Meine Schule. Bin aber echt gespannt, wo das mal hinführt...


GUTE SCHULE !! 



Bonntherize schrieb:


> Was machst denn Du in meiner Grube Rebecca?!
> Ich hoffe, es waren noch ein paar Äste übrig, die Deinen Sturz gedämpft haben. Hab ja damals so einiges abgeholzt. Und da untern lauern ein paar spitze Steine...


 
Oli, ich wollte mal gucken, wo Du Dich so rumtreibst ! Hmm wie gesagt, Äste habe ich keine gesehen, dafür habe ich allerdings mit den spitzen Steinen Bekanntschaft gemacht , die die eine oder andere Spur hinterlassen haben.


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

> Den Baum zum Festhalten habe ich so schnell nicht gefunden, da ich mehr damit beschäftigt war (eigentlich auch noch während des Fallens) Tom zu erklären, daß mein Fuß am Stamm fest hängt und ich deswegen nicht weiter komme.


Stimmt. Da muss ich aber mal die Frage nach deinen Prioritäten stellen. Soll heissen, du hättest dich wohl besser mal auf Olli's Baum konzentriert und wir hätten danach weiter über die Wurzel philisophiert...


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Oktober 2009)

Stuntmäßige Leistung Rebecca!
Gut, daß nichts Schlimmeres passiert ist.
War am Sonntag mit ´nem Tomburger unterwegs, der jetzt ein 
glatt durchgebrochenes Schlüsselbein hat!
Auf diesem Wege Gute Besserung, natürlich an alle Kranken und Verletzte!
Grüße Barbara


----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2009)

Ok,
wenn das bei dir so abgeht, Barbara, dann überleg ich mir das mit dem 03.11. nochmal 

was hat der gute denn getrieben?

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok,
> wenn das bei dir so abgeht, Barbara, dann überleg ich mir das mit dem 03.11. nochmal
> 
> was hat der gute denn getrieben?
> ...



Und vor allem wer war denn der Tomburger??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...
> War am Sonntag mit ´nem Tomburger unterwegs, der jetzt ein
> glatt durchgebrochenes Schlüsselbein hat!
> ...



Ihr Tomburger bekommt auch alles kaputt.

Dann mal gute Besserung!!


----------



## joscho (22. Oktober 2009)

Ist das jetzt so eine Art Jackass-Wettkampf  Wer bietet die spektakulärsten Touren  

Gute Besserung - allen, die es nötig haben.
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Ist das jetzt so eine Art Jackass-Wettkampf  Wer bietet die spektakulärsten Touren
> 
> Gute Besserung - allen, die es nötig haben.
> joerg



Ich glaube es ist eher der traditionelle Versuch, sich trotz Meldung im WP vor selbigen zu drücken.


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

> Ich glaube es ist eher der traditionelle Versuch, sich trotz Meldung im WP vor selbigen zu drücken.



Nix da, dieses Jahr wird angegriffen.


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nix da, dieses Jahr wird angegriffen.



Nicht wirklich, oder?


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

Ja ja...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ja ja...



Nee Tom, das haben wir auch letztes Jahr gehört, und vorletztes...

Ich fände es aber trotzdem schön. Also gebt alles.


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass wir dieses Jahr mit anderer Besetzung starten?

Ausserdem kennst du unsere Geheimwaffe nicht....


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Du hast aber schon gesehen, dass wir dieses Jahr mit anderer Besetzung starten?
> 
> Ausserdem kennst du unsere Geheimwaffe nicht....



Ja, habe ich gesehen. Und nein, ich kenne eure Geheimwaffe nicht.

Erinnert mich allerdings an euren legendären "2000 Punkte Udo".


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

> Erinnert mich allerdings an euren legendären "2000 Punkte Udo".



Damit kommst du der Sache schon näher...nur heisst der Udo eben nicht mehr Udo.


----------



## ultra2 (22. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Damit kommst du der Sache schon näher...nur heisst der Udo eben nicht mehr Udo.



Zahlt bei solchen Operationen in seinem Alter noch die Kasse?


----------



## Merlin (22. Oktober 2009)

Har har. So, genug geredet, ausserdem enttarnen wir unsere Geheimwaffe sowieso nicht frühzeitig. 

Ich hoffe, wir können euch diesmal ein bisschen mehr treiben als die letzten Jahre...


----------



## sun909 (22. Oktober 2009)

Oh oh Kollege,
da lehnst du dich aber grad weit aus dem Fenster 

Soll ich mein Auto schon mal stillegen ab 01.11.?  ?

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (23. Oktober 2009)

> da lehnst du dich aber grad weit aus dem Fenster


Komm, ein bisschen scheuchen müssen wir sie doch. Sonst machen die demnächst wegen Konkurrenzlosigkeit gar nicht mehr mit. 



> Soll ich mein Auto schon mal stillegen ab 01.11.?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Jetzt packt der Carsten doch noch aus...


----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2009)

Wg. Sonntag:
aktuell:

Sonntag, 25.10., Start in Hennef, Rückseite Bahnhof (für´s Navi: Mittelstraße). Abfahrt 12 Uhr.
Wetter ist jetzt nur noch morgens leichter Regen gemeldet, sollte das noch schlechter werden,  wird bis 10 Uhr hier gecancelt...

Aktueller Stand Mitfahrer:

Carsten
Tom
Oli
Balu
Balu Mitfahrer
Chris2 Shmee
Barbara mit Kopfschmerzen, Aspirin einpacken 
Micha 
Martin (Malle)
Sabine
Sibby (steigt evt. später ein)

Andreas mit ???

Nummer von mir sollte jeder haben; wenn etwas ist, einfach kurz durchrufen.

Route müssen wir mal sehen, wo es letzten Endes so lang geht; hängt ein wenig davon ab, wie matschig es im Wald ist...

HoChi würde ich aber auf jeden Fall gerne dieses Jahr noch einmal im Hellen fahren wollen...

grüße


----------



## philbertII (23. Oktober 2009)

Oh super, da freu ich mich auf Übermorgen!

Wie sieht es denn mit den WP-Teams aus: Kann da noch jemand bisschen Verstärkung brauchen? Das ist ja richtig mit Anmelden und so..., war mir gar nicht so klar... Ich hab mich jedenfalls noch nirgends "verpflichtet"...
Ansonsten kann man ja vielleicht auch einfach zum Spass mitfahren? 
Viele Grüße, Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (23. Oktober 2009)

> Ansonsten kann man ja vielleicht auch einfach zum Spass mitfahren?



Du siehst doch, der Spaß hört im November auf...

Aber probiers doch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425856


----------



## sibby08 (23. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ... Route müssen wir mal sehen, wo es letzten Endes so lang geht; hängt ein wenig davon ab, wie matschig es im Wald ist...
> 
> HoChi würde ich aber auf jeden Fall gerne dieses Jahr noch einmal im Hellen fahren wollen...
> 
> grüße


 
Wenn Dir das was nützt, kann ich Dir heute abend den GPS-Track mal schicken von der Tour die ich letztens für TJFFR geguided hab.
Vielleicht inspiriert dich das was für die Planung .


----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2009)

...immer gerne. Allerdings nutze ich Mac 

Kann ich den Track ohne Probleme öffnen oder existiert auch eine "normale" Kartendarstellung davon?

Außerdem stößt du doch später auch dazu, oder  ?

grüße


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

ich soll Euch allen schöne und liebe Grüße vom Chris weitergeben! Er ist noch bis einschliesslich Dienstag im Krankenhaus und kann an Euren Touren erstmal nicht teilnehmen.

Weiteres bei Bedarf per PN!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## philbertII (23. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Du siehst doch, der Spaß hört im November auf...
> 
> Aber probiers doch mal hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=425856


 

Hallo Tom,
danke  - ich hör mich mal um.

@yogi: Was hat denn der Chris angestellt- ohne Sturz im Krankenhaus???! Ihr wolltet doch nur eine gaaanz gemütliche Runde fahren am WE????! Richt ihm mal schöne Grüße aus, soll sich schön päppeln lassen !

VIele Grüße - Sabine


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> @yogi: Was hat denn der Chris angestellt- ohne Sturz im Krankenhaus???! Ihr wolltet doch nur eine gaaanz gemütliche Runde fahren am WE????! Richt ihm mal schöne Grüße aus, soll sich schön päppeln lassen !
> 
> VIele Grüße - Sabine



Ja von mir auch. Ich weiß dann jetzt das er heute Abend nicht da ist.


----------



## yogi71 (23. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja von mir auch. Ich weiß dann jetzt das er heute Abend nicht da ist.


 

Stimmt!   Werd Ihm die Grüße ausrichten!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2009)

Hey Sabine wie sieht es bei dir mit morgen aus? Der Sebastian ( MasifCentralier) wollte morgen in der Eifel fahren. Ich wollte mitfahren, wenn er erst um halb zwei losfährt. Willst du auch mit?

Grüße Micha


----------



## philbertII (23. Oktober 2009)

Ha, das hab ich tatsächlich schon überlegt - aber ich will euch nicht bremsen... wenn ihr allein zu zweit fahrt, könnt ihr euer Tempo fahren ohne Rücksicht auf Verluste...(!) Oder wird`s nicht so schlimm??? Auf jeden Fall darf ich am Sonntag nicht platt sein- da will ich doch mit auf die 5-Stunden-Tour..

Uhrzeittechnisch würde halb zwei herum passen.  Wie anstrengend wird`s denn? (Falls man sowas überhaupt voraussagen kann...!)?

Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2009)

Da mußt du den Sebastian fragen. Aber hat geschrieben das langsam gefahren werden soll. Dann wird es denke ich nicht so schlimm. Dann kannst du schon mal für den WP trainieren. Da muß man ja ständig fahren


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok,
> wenn das bei dir so abgeht, Barbara, dann überleg ich mir das mit dem 03.11. nochmal
> 
> was hat der gute denn getrieben?
> ...



Den Angelo hat es erwischt.
Details gibt es am Sonntag.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2009)

Hi Barbara,
autsch, dann bestell mal gute Besserung, wenn du ihn siehst oder hörst...

Mehr dann am Sonntag... 

grüße


----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2009)

Ups,
grad im Radio gehört: 

Sonntag Nacht Zeitumstellung!!!

Von 3 Uhr auf 2 Uhr zurück,also länger schlafen...

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ups,
> grad im Radio gehört:
> 
> Sonntag Nacht Zeitumstellung!!!
> ...



Oder um elf schon los


----------



## Merlin (24. Oktober 2009)

Hallo,

ich habe für Dienstag wieder was reingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9369

Ausserdem ist am Freitag wiedermal Stammtisch: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9266


Noch was: Wir haben für die Abendrunden & Co. auch einen Mailverteiler. Seit der letzten Aktualisierung sind aber wieder einige Neue dazugekommen...wer also noch nicht drin ist und mit rein will, der schicke mit bitte eine PM mit seiner e-Mail Adresse.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. Oktober 2009)

So,Wetter für morgen scheint ganz ok,

Treffen 11.45, Abfahrt 12.00 Uhr.

Wer irgendwie verhindert sein sollte, bitte hier oder perTel melden, damit wir nicht warten...

Gruesse


----------



## Balu. (24. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für Dienstag wieder was reingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9369
> 
> ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Oktober 2009)

Das Wetter ist aber wohl der Hammer oder?

@ Barbara wie sieht es aus soll ich dich auch mitnehmen? Fahre gleich Sabine abhohlen könnte dich auch mitnehmen. Allerdings muß ich gegen 18 Uhr 30 nach Hause fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (25. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Carsten,

muß leider doch absagen.Nicht wegen Kopfschmerzen, aber nehme im Moment Penicillin und da will ich meinen Körper nicht zu sehr stressen;
habe ich gestern schon gemacht und hat sich leider gerächt!
Euch viel Spaß
bis bald!
Lg. Barbara

@ Micha, danke für das Angebot, hat sich dann aber erledigt!

Oh, Mist habe im falschen account geantwortet!


----------



## sibby08 (25. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,Wetter für morgen scheint ganz ok,
> 
> Treffen 11.45, Abfahrt 12.00 Uhr.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin leider raus. Da ich nächstes WE auch komplett verplant bin, hat die Familie heute vorrang.
Sehr schade bei dem super Wetter heute, aber alles geht nicht.
Viel spaß Euch allen


----------



## Balu. (25. Oktober 2009)

Moin, 

ich komme, aber alleine, dem Axel ist irgendwas dazwischen gekommen ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Oktober 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hallo Carsten,
> 
> muß leider doch absagen.Nicht wegen Kopfschmerzen, aber nehme im Moment Penicillin und da will ich meinen Körper nicht zu sehr stressen;
> habe ich gestern schon gemacht und hat sich leider gerächt!
> ...



Willst du uns verwirren?? Scheint ja wirklich schlimm zu sein mit dir


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Oktober 2009)

So ziehe mich jetzt um und fahre dann los. Sabine ich komme etwas früher.


----------



## Merlin (25. Oktober 2009)

So, schön war unser heutiger Sonntagsausflug an die Wahnbachtalsperre und Umgebung. Bestes Oktoberwetter, goldener Herbst sozusagen. Hat sogar zu einem tollen Picknick am Ufer der Talsperre in der Sonne gereicht. 

Dafür sind wir früher als geplant in der Sieglinde eingetroffen, wo wir den Tag wunderbar bei Kaffee, Kuchen und Weizenbier ausklingen lassen konnten. Dort gesellte sich auch das Team III dazu...und wir hatten den Milchkaffee sogar zuerst! 

Den obligatorischen Käfer gabs heute von Sabine in der Kiesgrube. 

Ach ja, bleibt zu erwähnen, dass Carsten tatsächlich auf dem Rad gesessen hat...und sogar richtig dreckig geworden ist.


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Oktober 2009)

Ja ich möchte mich auch für die schöne entspannte Tour bedanken. Hast den Wettergott gut bestochen Carsten. Bis demnächs!!!

Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (26. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dort gesellte sich auch das Team III dazu...und wir hatten den Milchkaffee sogar zuerst!



So ein klein wenig habt ihr aber auch gepfuscht


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Oktober 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> So ein klein wenig habt ihr aber auch gepfuscht



Meinst du??


----------



## philbertII (26. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, schön war unser heutiger Sonntagsausflug an die Wahnbachtalsperre und Umgebung. Bestes Oktoberwetter, goldener Herbst sozusagen. Hat sogar zu einem tollen Picknick am Ufer der Talsperre in der Sonne gereicht.
> 
> Dafür sind wir früher als geplant in der Sieglinde eingetroffen, wo wir den Tag wunderbar bei Kaffee, Kuchen und Weizenbier ausklingen lassen konnten. Dort gesellte sich auch das Team III dazu...und wir hatten den Milchkaffee sogar zuerst!
> 
> ...


 
Das war wirklich ein sehr schöner Sonntagsausflug! Dankeschön Carsten! - und jetzt hab ich endlich auch mal Sieglinde kennengelernt - und kann verstehen, warum sie so beliebt ist  - noch dazu in der Spätnachmittagssonne...! Herrlich.


Bis zum nächsten Mal - freu mich schon!
Sabine


----------



## sun909 (26. Oktober 2009)

Jut, 
dann auch von hier einmal: 

War lustig, Wetter von oben klasse, von unten eine Nummer zu nass 

Drachenschanze konnten wir ja leider nicht mitnehmen, wir müssen uns dann mal den Chickenway zeigen lassen...

Und Sabine hat sich schön vor den Augen der schon vorher anfeuernden ("jetzt wollen wir aber was sehen") Leute im Steinbruch lang gemacht 

Sah schon gut aus...

Ansonsten auch alles dabei, der übliche Verfahrer (diesmal aber harmlos  ), 
der ein oder andere Umfaller und 

Premiere!, Milchkaffee vor dem (diesmal wild Weizen Saufenden Team III - Kinnners soooo gibt das nix im Winterpokal  )....

grüße
Carsten


----------



## chillmirage (27. Oktober 2009)

guten morgen liebe gemeinde 

bin wieder im eigenen krankenlager 
werde mich die woche noch schonen. danke für genesungswünsche und besuche  denke ich werde langsam am wochenende starten um montag dann hoffentlich mithalten zu können


----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2009)

Hey Chris,

schön zu hören, dass du wieder daheim bist...ging ja jetzt doch schneller, als zuletzt angedeutet, oder? Wünsche dir jedenfalls weiterhin gute Genesung und komm schnell wieder auf die Beine. Aber übertreibs nicht, falscher Ehrgeiz bringt hier nichts...


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

Chris,
fein, fein, das hört man gerne! 

Was hat dich denn jetzt umgehauen? Gerne auch per E-Mail 

Mach langsam, erst ab nächster Woche müssen wir dem TeamIII zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt 

Du darfst dann mit der Rebecca um Platz 1 "batteln" 

Sollten intern auch mal einen Preis ausloben oder?

So rein zur Motivation...

grüße und viel spaß heut abend
Carsten


----------



## ultra2 (27. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...Mach langsam, erst ab nächster Woche müssen wir dem TeamIII zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt



Wir zeigen uns schon zutiefst beeindruckt und werden uns wohl aufgrund der Übermacht vorab schon mal geschlagen geben.


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sehr gut, der erste Eindruck zählt  !

Vielleicht sollten wir zusammen die Weihnachtsmärkte unsicher machen?!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (27. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sehr gut, der erste Eindruck zählt  !
> 
> Vielleicht sollten wir zusammen die Weihnachtsmärkte unsicher machen?!
> 
> grüße



Das hat doch letztes Jahr schon nicht funktioniert  Und ihr schafft es doch nicht bis nach Köln


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

Sag niemals nie...

Und in Köln war ich das ein oder andere Mal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt 

Ansonsten bieten wir ja das an; Rückreise mit der Bahn gen K kein Problem...:
Glühwein-Trinken

grüße


----------



## joscho (27. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sag niemals nie...
> 
> Und in Köln war ich das ein oder andere Mal auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt



Kann nicht sein, dann hätten wir uns ja sehen müssen  Oder es war genau der Tag, wo wir in Bonn oder Siegburg keinen getroffen haben.


----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

...war undercover da...

Unter der Woche, wenn ihr Punkte gesammelt habt 

Neuer Versuch dann in diesem Jahr MIT Rad...


----------



## sibby08 (27. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich habe für Dienstag wieder was reingestellt: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9369
> 
> ...


 
Ich muss mich mal abreagieren .
Wenn nichts dramatisches mehr passiert komme ich heute abend auch noch mal wieder vorbei. So eine lockere Runde hilft ja schon mal zum entspannen...


----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2009)

> Ich muss mich mal abreagieren



So schlimm?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. Oktober 2009)

Oh Tom,

dann wohl doch den fiesen Trail zum Einstieg 

Habt ja Sonne gebucht, sehr brav!

Viel Spaß und übt schonmal die stuntfreie Zeit...

(oder gebt dem Shmee eine Helmkamera, der fährt dafür anscheinend goldrichtig...  )


----------



## sibby08 (27. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So schlimm?


 
Noch viel schlimmer


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2009)

Bin leider doch wieder raus. Habe hier zuviel Arbeit, muß das erstmal wieder alles auf die Reihe bekommen. Wünsch viel Spass euch allen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Oktober 2009)

Wollte nochmal die Oktoberfest-tour in den Raum stellen. Man kann sie auch im November nachholen.


----------



## Merlin (27. Oktober 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wollte nochmal die Oktoberfest-tour in den Raum stellen. Man kann sie auch im November nachholen.




Ja das wäre prima, denn ich kann am kommenden WE nicht. 

Wie wäre es denn am 1. oder 2. November Wochenende?


Heute wars wieder sehr schön, auch wenn wir unsere kleine Pannenserie fortgesetzt haben. Diesmal aber nicht mit Schläuchen, sondern mit Schaltwerken und Ketten.


----------



## sibby08 (27. Oktober 2009)

War schön heute, danke . Viele nette Leute, ein neuer Sonnenschein der mir den Weg erleuchtet hat . Nur mit der Kondition hapert es noch sehr bei mir . 
Ja und die gute frische Luft hat auch gut getan . Die auf den Trails liegen gelassenen Kalorien habe ich mir beim goldenen M wieder zurück geholt (wahrscheinlich sogar mehr).


----------



## Sechser (27. Oktober 2009)

Das war doch sehr entspannt heute - lag auch vielleicht daran, dass wir zu dritt den letzten Schlenker bergauf nicht mehr mitgenommen haben und stattdessen lieber in köwi vor der Schranke warteten ...


----------



## Loriot76 (28. Oktober 2009)

Fand es auch wieder eine sehr schöne Tour, bin nun auch das erste mal den Bunker-Trail gefahren - sehr tolle Strecke! 

Wir haben die Unterführung übrigens sofort genommen, so dass Wolfgang und ich dann zum Schluss noch den Sibby gesehen haben, wie er gerade vom Parkplatz Ramersdorf weggefahren ist. 

Bis zum nächsten mal
Gruß
Christian

PS: meine Lampe hat die Jungfernfahrt bravourös gemeistert!


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2009)

ups, 
wer hat denn diesmal die Kappe aufgehabt?

War ein Mitglied der Familie W. mit  

Oder hat Rebecca den Spott wieder alleine auf sich genommen?

grüße

P.S. Micha: Oktoberfesttour hört sich gut an, gib mal ein paar Details, was du dir vorgestellt hast?!


----------



## Merlin (28. Oktober 2009)

> War ein Mitglied der Familie W. mit


Ne ne, diesmal war es der Wolfgang...der wollte unbedingt das Kaminholz am Schaltwerk rausschleppen. 



> Oder hat Rebecca den Spott wieder alleine auf sich genommen?


Auch nicht...aber jetzt, wo dus sagst: Wir hatten gestern gar keinen Käfer! 

War wohl zu trocken, oder ich muss den Racing Ralph wieder drauf machen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (28. Oktober 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Oder hat Rebecca den Spott wieder alleine auf





Merlin schrieb:


> Auch nicht...aber jetzt, wo dus sagst: Wir hatten gestern gar keinen Käfer!
> War wohl zu trocken, oder ich muss den Racing Ralph wieder drauf machen...


 
Ne, ne diesmal habe ich mich schön im Hintergrund gehalten und war ganz unauffällig  ... keine Pannen und keinen Käfer .... obs wirklich an den neuen Reifen liegt  .....

@Barbara und Chris: Alles Gute euch beiden, werdet schnell wieder fit!


----------



## Merlin (28. Oktober 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> ... keine Pannen und keinen Käfer ...



Das mir das jetzt aber nicht zum Dauerzustand wird!


----------



## sibby08 (28. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...War wohl zu trocken, oder ich muss den Racing Ralph wieder drauf machen...


 
*hüstel* Sagen wir mal so, die hellen Lampen haben durch ihre Wärmeausstrahlung die Trails schön getrocknet


----------



## Blut Svente (28. Oktober 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ne, ne diesmal habe ich mich schön im Hintergrund gehalten und war ganz unauffällig  ... keine Pannen und keinen Käfer .... obs wirklich an den neuen Reifen liegt  .....
> 
> @Barbara und Chris: Alles Gute euch beiden, werdet schnell wieder fit!



@MTBKäfer: Neue Reifen? Lass mich raten. NOBBY (Baggerreifen) NIC mit VOLLGUMMIDOWNHILLSCHLAUCH.


----------



## MTBKäfer (28. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @MTBKäfer: Neue Reifen? Lass mich raten. NOBBY (Baggerreifen) NIC mit VOLLGUMMIDOWNHILLSCHLAUCH.


 
Nobby Nic:Falsch ; Vollgummidownhillschlauch: Stimmt wohl ;

Im Winter mit Schlauch; im Frühjahr kommt er weg --> ist doch ein super Trainigseffekt !!


----------



## Merlin (28. Oktober 2009)

> Im Winter mit Schlauch; *im Frühjahr kommt er weg*


Abwarten...


----------



## bergfloh 7 (28. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @MTBKäfer: Neue Reifen? Lass mich raten. NOBBY (Baggerreifen) NIC mit VOLLGUMMIDOWNHILLSCHLAUCH.


Nö Tischi ,was anständiges von Maxxis .


----------



## Bonntherize (28. Oktober 2009)

Liebe Dienstagsrunde,

sucht jemand zufällig eine schöne Wohnung in der Bonner Südstadt? Oder kennt Ihr jemanden? Unsere potenziellen Nachmieter für unsere Wohnung sind kurzfristig abgesprungen und jetzt brauchen wir dringend Ersatz. 
Hier gibts Infos:
http://www.kalaydo.de/iad/immobilie...sse-provisionsfrei/anzeige/?kalaydonr=8502403

Danke Euch!
Olli


----------



## sun909 (28. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Oli,
das ist ja sch....  

Hab´s mal per Mail verschickt, drück dir die Daumen, dass sich kurzfristig jemand meldet!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (28. Oktober 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> @Barbara und Chris: Alles Gute euch beiden, werdet schnell wieder fit!



Danke,versuche mein Bestes!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Oktober 2009)

Oktoberfest-Tour

Also ich dachte wir fahren locker durch die 7 Berge von Königswinter aus. Können dann bis zum auge Gottes fahren runter nach Honnef. Mit der Fähre rüber über den Rodderberg zu mir und dort in der Backstube lecker essen und trinken. Sollte Jemand einen andere oder bessere Idee haben bin damit auch einverstanden.

Also Freunde ich höre.

Ps.: als Termin würde mir der 08.11. passen.


----------



## Merlin (29. Oktober 2009)

> Also ich dachte wir fahren locker durch die 7 Berge von Königswinter aus. Können dann bis zum auge Gottes fahren runter nach Honnef. Mit der Fähre rüber über den Rodderberg zu mir und dort in der Backstube lecker essen und trinken. Sollte Jemand einen andere oder bessere Idee haben bin damit auch einverstanden.




Prima, wäre dafür!


----------



## philbertII (30. Oktober 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> @MTBKäfer: Neue Reifen? Lass mich raten. NOBBY (Baggerreifen) NIC mit VOLLGUMMIDOWNHILLSCHLAUCH.


 
Hallöchen in die Runde! Nach der Lampendiskussion jetzt mal bei den Reifen nachgehakt: Was empfehlt ihr denn so für die erste Wintersaison mit dem MTB?! Was hol ich mir da am besten??? Bei den verschiedenen Breiten, Gewicht, Schwalbe/Continental etc. weiß ich jetzt gar nicht so recht, womit ich mein Rad besohlen soll ... Gibt´s da vielleicht Tipps/Empfehlungen für diese Breiten hier?

 @ Micha: Oktober-Tour klingt super!

@ nochmal alle: Wer hat Lust, morgen (Sa) Nachmittag ein kleine Runde zu drehen?! Ich würde gern ein bisschen fahren, aber allein ist nich so lustich...

Viele Grüße - Sabine


----------



## Merlin (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sabine,

im Winter - traditionell mit viel Matsch - macht meiner Meinung nach ein Reifen mit etwas gröberem, möglichst offenem Profil sinn. Ansonsten sollte er gute Allround Eigentschaften haben, denn es ist ja auch mal trocken und wir fahren auch einiges an Asphalt. Ein reiner Schlammreifen wäre da überdimensioniert und die teuren Schwalbe würde ich im Winter nicht verheizen. 

Ich fahre im Winter gerne den Maxxis Advantage in 2,1". Alternativ taugt auch der Highroller ganz gut, hat aber einen etwas höheren Rollwiderstand. Und der Ignitor dürfte ebenfalls eine ganz gute Figur machen, letzteren kenne ich aber nicht selbst. Alle gibts recht günstig in der haltbaren 70a Mischung, mit Abholmöglichkeit in Beuel:

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/133077

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/133084

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/133119



> @ nochmal alle: Wer hat Lust, morgen (Sa) Nachmittag ein kleine Runde zu drehen?! Ich würde gern ein bisschen fahren, aber allein ist nich so lustich...


Ich bin leider das ganze WE nicht da...


----------



## sun909 (30. Oktober 2009)

Hallo Sabine,
fahre vorne mit (Fat)Albert in 2,25 sehr gern, den gibt es auch als Performance Version für ca. 20,--; hinten den gleichen oder Nobby Nic.

Albert:
vorne http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/140434
hinten http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/140435

Nobby: 
http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/130698

Damit bin ich den letzten Winter gut und relativ sturzfrei über die Bühne gekommen. 

Und preislich unter Toms Vorschlag 

WE bin ich komplett verbucht, sorry...

@Micha: 08.11. ist gebongt bei mir 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (30. Oktober 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> @ nochmal alle: Wer hat Lust, morgen (Sa) Nachmittag ein kleine Runde zu drehen?! Ich würde gern ein bisschen fahren, aber allein ist nich so lustich...



Ich!
14.00 Mehlemer Fähre?
Grüße Barbara


----------



## philbertII (30. Oktober 2009)

Oja, prima, Barbara - du kennst dich ja auch ein bisschen im 7G aus!? Ansonsten könnten wir natürlich auch "deine" Runde fahren - von der du neulich mal erzählt hast... Lass uns da nochmal quatschen - meine Handynummer hast da ja jetzt (!). Heute abend hab ich Spiel - aber morgen Vormittag können wir uns kurzschließen.

@Tom/Carsten: Danke für die Reifen-Tipps- mach ich mich mal auf die Socken!

Schönes Wochenende allen - und möglichst wenig Stürrze bei allen radtechnischen Unternehmungen!!!
Sabine


----------



## Redfraggle (30. Oktober 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Oja, prima, Barbara - du kennst dich ja auch ein bisschen im 7G aus!? Ansonsten könnten wir natürlich auch "deine" Runde fahren - von der du neulich mal erzählt hast... Lass uns da nochmal quatschen - meine Handynummer hast da ja jetzt (!). Heute abend hab ich Spiel - aber morgen Vormittag können wir uns kurzschließen.



Perfekt!


----------



## Handlampe (30. Oktober 2009)

Hab mich für die WP-Startertour am Montag wieder ausgetragen. 4 Tage hintereinander auf dem Bike sind für einen alten Mann dann doch zu viel.


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Oktober 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Prima, wäre dafür!



So dann steht der Termin jetzt im LMB

Auf zum Oktoberfest.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9409


----------



## chillmirage (31. Oktober 2009)

hola

ich würde heute auch gerne ne runde durch den kofo drehen. da es die erste ausfahrt nach drei wochen krank ist werde ich sehr langsam und wenig trail fahren (deswegen kofo ).
würde mich freuen wenn wer mit mir ab poppelsdorf starten wollte. ich hatte an ca 14:00 gedacht.


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Oktober 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hola
> 
> ich würde heute auch gerne ne runde durch den kofo drehen. da es die erste ausfahrt nach drei wochen krank ist werde ich sehr langsam und wenig trail fahren (deswegen kofo ).
> würde mich freuen wenn wer mit mir ab poppelsdorf starten wollte. ich hatte an ca 14:00 gedacht.



Hi Chris,

Sabine und ich starten 14.00 an der Annabergerstr..
Wenn Du magst, kannst Du Dich ja anschließen!
Aber sei gewarnt, es besteht Verfahrgarantie!


----------



## chillmirage (31. Oktober 2009)

hi barbara

also annabergerstrasse schaffe ich nicht bis um zwei. ich bekomme noch besuch von einem befreundeten bikeeinsteiger und können hier erst um 14:00 starten... 
wir werden hier über den venusberg richtung annaberger/forsthaus starten. da ich auch nicht weiss wie fit mein spannmann ist kann ich keine zeitangabe machen  aber ich denke wir wären erst so halb drei an der annaberger oben. vllt sieht man sich ja doch oder wir könnten mal durchklingeln wenn du mir deine nummer nochmal pn´st


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Oktober 2009)

chillmirage schrieb:


> hi barbara
> 
> also annabergerstrasse schaffe ich nicht bis um zwei. ich bekomme noch besuch von einem befreundeten bikeeinsteiger und können hier erst um 14:00 starten...
> wir werden hier über den venusberg richtung annaberger/forsthaus starten. da ich auch nicht weiss wie fit mein spannmann ist kann ich keine zeitangabe machen  aber ich denke wir wären erst so halb drei an der annaberger oben. vllt sieht man sich ja doch oder wir könnten mal durchklingeln wenn du mir deine nummer nochmal pn´st



Sorry, habe so spät nicht mehr ins Forum geschaut.
Wäre ja lustig gewesen, wenn wir uns zufällig über den Weg gerollt wären.
Bis Dienstag dann.Schönen Abend noch
lg. Barbara


----------



## Merlin (1. November 2009)

> Bis Dienstag dann.Schönen Abend noch



Ich hoffe, du meinst Montag...denn am Dienstag triffst du von unserer Truppe keinen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. November 2009)

Einspruch Euer Ehren 

es ist WP, dann wird die Woche Mo UND Dienstag gefahren!

Siehe LMB...

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (1. November 2009)

> Einspruch Euer Ehren
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das habe ich mir gedacht...erst Wochenlang gar nicht fahren und dann übermotiviert zurück kommen. 

Na mal sehen, Dienstag kann ich noch nicht zusagen, Montag bin ich aber dabei. Jetzt verstehe ich aber wenigstens Barbaras "Bis Dienstag". 

Übrigens, wen's interessiert, Rose hat gerade eine Rabatt Aktion und ein paar wirklich gute Angebote:

http://www.roseversand.de/output/controller.aspx?cid=464&ta=1


----------



## sun909 (1. November 2009)

Na ja,
wenn ich mich recht entsinne, hat sich da ein Teamkollege weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt 

und da werde ich mal brav eine Woche versuchen, dem Seriensieger Paroli zu bieten... 

gruesse


----------



## Merlin (1. November 2009)

Echt?  

Wer?


----------



## sun909 (2. November 2009)

hab ich vergessen... 

Wetter ist ja für heute abend trocken angesagt, trotzdem wären nach dem Regen heute nacht wohl Schutzbleche nicht verkehrt (wer welche hat...).

Tom, denkst du an meinen Akku? DANKE!

bis später
C.


----------



## Merlin (2. November 2009)

Sooo, der Winterpokal Begrüßungskuchen ist im Ofen....

Also heute abend alle ein wenig Appetit mitbringen, nach der Tour gibts dann ein Leckerchen...und vielleicht auch ein alkohl. Heissgetränk, wenn wir es noch hinbekommen.


----------



## bergfloh 7 (2. November 2009)

Bin für heute raus. Holländer hassen Regen bzw. nasses Laub. Den Fahrern viel Spaß .
Gruß


----------



## Blut Svente (2. November 2009)

bergfloh 7 schrieb:


> Bin für heute raus. Holländer hassen Regen bzw. nasses Laub. Den Fahrern viel Spaß .
> Gruß



Holländer fahren aber doch Maxxis-reifen...


----------



## Merlin (2. November 2009)

Gut, dass nicht alle 7Hiller so wasserscheu sind. Die Rebecca hat für heute schon zugesagt und kann es kaum noch erwarten, die ersten WP Punkte auf dem Rad zu holen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Blut Svente (2. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Gut, dass nicht alle 7Hiller so wasserscheu sind. Die Rebecca hat für heute schon zugesagt und kann es kaum noch erwarten, die ersten WP Punkte auf dem Rad zu holen...



Beccis Reifen passen auch zum Wetter


----------



## MTBKäfer (2. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Gut, dass nicht alle 7Hiller so wasserscheu sind. Die Rebecca hat für heute schon zugesagt und kann es kaum noch erwarten, die ersten WP Punkte auf dem Rad zu holen...


 
Um ehrlich zu sein lügt Tom und Rebecca hat gerade wegen wasserscheuheit abgesagt  .... ganz fiese Methoden hier beim WP !!


----------



## MTBKäfer (2. November 2009)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> Beccis Reifen passen auch zum Wetter


 

Stefan wie Du weißt nur noch einer .... und das evtl auch nicht mehr allzu lang


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. November 2009)

Tach!

Habe mich mal für die Tour eingetragen. Wenn es aber regnen sollte, werde ich nicht kommen.
Bin gerade auf dem RR gut naß geworden. Und auf noch ne Dusche bin ich echt nicht scharf.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Merlin (2. November 2009)

> Um ehrlich zu sein lügt Tom und Rebecca hat gerade wegen wasserscheuheit abgesagt


O.k, war'n Versuch wert. 

Das Niederschlagsradar zeigt mir gerade, dass die letzten Reste der Hauptfront gerade abziehen. Danach siehts weitestgehend klar aus, bestenfalls gibts nen kurzen Schauer.

http://www.meteox.de/h.aspx?r=&jaar=-3&soort=exp


----------



## MTBKäfer (2. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> O.k, war'n Versuch wert.


 
Na ja so ganz wirkungslos war er ja nicht, ich grübel noch und warte mal ab wie der Himmel gleich so aussieht ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. November 2009)

Ey Frau Teamkollegin, 

geschwächelt wird heut nicht. (Erhobener Zeigefinger)

Sogar ICH fahre bei dem Wetter...noch Fragen?!

Wird warm werden, zumindest von innen 

bis gleich!


----------



## Merlin (2. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ey Frau Teamkollegin,
> 
> geschwächelt wird heut nicht. (Erhobener Zeigefinger)
> 
> ...




Danke, Carsten. Wurde auch Zeit, dass ich hier mal Unterstützung kriege.


----------



## sun909 (2. November 2009)

Sicher Sicher,

denn, wenn wir heute VOR dem Team III liegen, drucke ich das gleich für die Ewigkeit aus 

grüße


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sicher Sicher,
> 
> denn, wenn wir heute VOR dem Team III liegen, drucke ich das gleich für die Ewigkeit aus
> 
> grüße


----------



## sun909 (2. November 2009)

für alle Zweifler:

Ja, wir fahren! 

Regenradar schaut gut aus...

Nur die Frage, für wen


----------



## TriggerLH (2. November 2009)

@Redfraggle:

Hallo Barbara, muss leider für morgen absagen, was aber nicht am Wetter liegt, sondern meine Beleuchtung ist hin und ich warte nun auf Ersatz. Das kann sich allerdings noch ein wenig hinziehen, da ich die Lampe erst eingeschickt habe.
Wünsche Euch auf jeden Fall passendes Wetter und viel Spaß!
Gruß, Lars


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. November 2009)

Vielen dank für diese schöne,schlammige aber auch dank des Käfers, lustige Tour

Und der Kuchen und der Glühwein nach der Tour.....mmmmmmmh lecker.

Bis bald!

Ciao Thomas


----------



## joscho (2. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sicher Sicher,
> 
> denn, wenn wir heute VOR dem Team III liegen, drucke ich das gleich für die Ewigkeit aus
> 
> grüße



Wird knapp werden. Aber für heute könntest Du noch 2 Punkte machen


----------



## sun909 (3. November 2009)

Tja,
wenn ihr direkt mal für´s Radeln alle einen Tag Urlaub nehmt, können wir in der Tat heute nicht mithalten... 

Barbara: Bin für heute abend leider raus, sorry. Muss meinen Aufpasspflichten als Patenonkel nachkommen...Sehn uns dann Sonntag. 

Hoffe, es bleibt halbwegs trocken bei euch; Wolfgang (Kurvenkratzer) wollte auch mitfahren, ist aber glaub ich nicht angemeldet...

grüße

PS: Chris, eintragen Marsch Marsch!


----------



## joscho (3. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> wenn ihr direkt mal für´s Radeln alle einen Tag Urlaub nehmt, können wir in der Tat heute nicht mithalten...



Ne Carsten, solche Kleinigkeiten erledigen wir Abends nach der Arbeit  

An nem Urlaubstag zwanzig läppische Punkte - was für eine komische Idee


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (3. November 2009)

hallo Carsten wollte mich auch noch für die schöne Tour gestern bedanken. Wauch ein lecker Abschluß. Ich meine natürlich den Glühwein der Kuchen na ja Ich kenn da einen, aber du weißt schon Bis Sonntag.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (3. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich meine natürlich den Glühwein der Kuchen na ja


----------



## chillmirage (3. November 2009)

hola

auch von mir danke für die tour gestern auch wenn ich wieder die bremse war 
danke an tom für die bewirtung und dank an thomas und den käfer für die mitreissenden lacher 

@barbara: sorry schaffe es heute nicht. wären hin und zurück 100km anfahrt


----------



## MTBKäfer (3. November 2009)

Von mir natürlich auch VIELEN DANK an Tom und Carsten für die schöne Tour und die perfekte Zielverpflegung  *lecker* !


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Von mir natürlich auch VIELEN DANK an Tom und Carsten für die schöne Tour und die perfekte Zielverpflegung  *lecker* !



Wie jetzt, Forenbeiträge um halb neun...du sollst doch Punkte holen, damit wir dem Team III paroli bieten können. 


@Micha: Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus, wir sollten mal die "Mitbringsel" verteilen. Oktoberfest assoziiere ich jetzt mal mit Weizenbier, Laugenbrezn und Obazda. Was vergessen? Zumindest bei Bier und Käse könnten wir ja gut was beitragen.


----------



## MTBKäfer (4. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Forenbeiträge um halb neun...du sollst doch Punkte holen, damit wir dem Team III paroli bieten können.


 
Sorry mehr als eine Stunde laufen war bei dem Regen gestern Abend nicht drin .... war ich naß , hoffentlich wirds bald besser


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> .... war ich naß




Dann hättest du ja gleich noch schwimmen gehen können...


----------



## MTBKäfer (4. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dann hättest du ja gleich noch schwimmen gehen können...


 
War ich doch Morgens schon !! Was hast Du denn eigentlich gestern sportliches gemacht ????


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> War ich doch Morgens schon !! Was hast Du denn eigentlich gestern sportliches gemacht ????




Ich...ähhh....jede Menge...muss aber gerade mal kurz weg.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (4. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wie jetzt, Forenbeiträge um halb neun...du sollst doch Punkte holen, damit wir dem Team III paroli bieten können.



Ihr seid doch gut im Rennen. 

Wir lassen es auch gemütlich angehen. Geht ja noch eine Weile.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> @Micha: Wie siehts mit Sonntag aus, wir sollten mal die "Mitbringsel" verteilen. Oktoberfest assoziiere ich jetzt mal mit Weizenbier, Laugenbrezn und Obazda. Was vergessen? Zumindest bei Bier und Käse könnten wir ja gut was beitragen.



Hallo Tom, Käse ist gut, Bier wäre auch in Ordnung. Ich habe gerade eine Kiste W-Bier gekauft. Würde aber sagen ich kaufe noch eine dazu, dann haben wir nur eine Sorte. Das Transportieren mit dem Auto ist auch einfacher. Da ich nicht weiß wer alles mit dem Rad anreisen will. Problem ist noch die Gläser, ich habe nur 5 Weizengläser wenn noch jemand welche zu Verfügung stellen könnte wäre das Klasse.


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2009)

O.k, Käse besorge ich, ggf. kann noch jemand mitmachen.

Bier besorgst du Micha und wir übernehmen das (Umlage). Du backst ja schon die Brezn.

Weizengläser ist kein Problem, nur muss ich sie zu dir kriegen. Carsten kommt bestimmt mit dem Auto. Vielleicht kann er die vorher einpacken?


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2009)

Ja das wäre gut. Er kann sich ja noch bei mir melden.


----------



## sun909 (4. November 2009)

Ich Fahrrad... = "was trinken"


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2009)

Du reist also mit dem Rad an sehe ich das richtig?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (4. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du reist also mit dem Rad an sehe ich das richtig?



jup, d.h. Anreise mit dem Radel, so das Wetter und der Samstag Abend das zulässt.  

Sonst ÖPNV...


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2009)

O.k, das macht es mit den Gläsern schwierig. Sonst jemand aus der Gegend, der am Sonntag mit dem Tuff-Tuff anreist?

Zur Not halt aus der Flasche...


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> O.k, das macht es mit den Gläsern schwierig. Sonst jemand aus der Gegend, der am Sonntag mit dem Tuff-Tuff anreist?
> 
> Zur Not halt aus der Flasche...



Ich schau mal was ich noch organiesieren kann. Werde meine Tochter mal fragen ob wir welche geliehen haben können. Hätte ich auch früher drauf kommen können. Ruf direkt mal an dann kann sie ja am Freitag im Betrieb mal fragen.


----------



## shmee (4. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> O.k, Käse besorge ich, ggf. kann noch jemand mitmachen.
> 
> Bier besorgst du Micha und wir übernehmen das (Umlage). Du backst ja schon die Brezn.
> 
> Weizengläser ist kein Problem, nur muss ich sie zu dir kriegen. Carsten kommt bestimmt mit dem Auto. Vielleicht kann er die vorher einpacken?



Hey Tom,

würde mich beim Käse beteiligen. Soll ich Obazda machen?

Gläser hätte ich noch, aber kein Auto. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2009)

> Soll ich Obazda machen?



Selber machen...kein schlechter Plan. Gut, dann mach du Obazda, ich besorge Alternativen. O.k?


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. November 2009)

Habe mit meiner Tochter gerade telefoniert. Sie fragt am Freitag Abend nach. Ich werde mich dann am Samstag nochmal melden.


----------



## Merlin (4. November 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> War ich doch Morgens schon !! Was hast Du denn eigentlich gestern sportliches gemacht ????




Ha, Gleichstand! Zumindest solange, bis du gleich deine Abendpunkte einträgst...


----------



## MTBKäfer (4. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ha, Gleichstand! Zumindest solange, bis du gleich deine Abendpunkte einträgst...


 
Richtig ist gerade geschehen !! ABER Du hast mit Deinen 75 Minuten fast genauso viele Punkte gesammelt wie ich mit meinen 180


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2009)

> ABER Du hast mit Deinen 75 Minuten fast genauso viele Punkte gesammelt wie ich mit meinen 180



Das nennt man Effizienz. 

Da es ja dein erster WP ist, wirst du das bestimmt auch noch lernen...


----------



## MTBKäfer (5. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das nennt man Effizienz.
> 
> Da es ja dein erster WP ist, wirst du das bestimmt auch noch lernen...


 

Stimmt , wenns um die absolvierten Minuten gehen würde, wäre ich sicherlich ganz vorne dabei , heute Morgen wieder 60 Minuten und nur 2 Punkte


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (5. November 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Stimmt , wenns um die absolvierten Minuten gehen würde, wäre ich sicherlich ganz vorne dabei , heute Morgen wieder 60 Minuten und nur 2 Punkte




Kopf hoch, jeder Punkt zählt. Und den Team-internen Sieg wirst du sowieso davontragen. 


Aber falls der Boris heute abend fährt, dann kriege ich dich erstmal wieder...


A propos: Was ist mit dir am Sonntag (Oktoberfest-Tour)?


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2009)

Rebecca,
die Blicke der Jungs im nächsten Strandurlaub werden jede Minute wert sein  

Ne, im Ernst, sch... drauf, mach dein Programm, der Rest kommt von ganz alleine.

Und wie schaut es denn Team-Intern aus? Was ist der Preis für den ersten Platz? Brauche noch ein wenig Motivation 

Wg. Montag: Bin die nächsten Wochen Montags komplett raus...

Wg. Sonntag: Micha, ich kann auch im Rucksack (m)ein Glas mitnehmen. Mit den Klamotten drin ist das recht weich gepolstert und dem Fallen habe ich ja abgeschworen 

Wie lange werden wir in etwas fahrtechnisch unterwegs sein? Wg. Rückfahrt und so...

grüße


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2009)

> Wg. Montag: Bin die nächsten Wochen Montags komplett raus...



Wir fahren gewöhnlich ja auch Dienstags. Nächste Woche Montag war doch dein Antrag...


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. November 2009)

Ich fände Montags allerdings auch besser, fahre aber auch gerne Dienstags mit. 

@ Carsten, ich denke so ca 3-4 Stunden. Das wir gegen 15 Uhr 30 spätestens bei mir sind.


----------



## yogi71 (5. November 2009)

Ich schon wieder!!!

Ich soll mal nen schönen Gruß vom Chris hinterlassen, er kann in den nächsten Tagen nicht online sein!

Gruß
Jürgen


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2009)

Yogi:
Danke 

Tom:
Hatten für nächste Woche auf meinen "Antrag" ja Montag überlegt; aber das geht halt nicht. War nur zur Info...

Micha: Ok, dann packe ich mal Licht ein... 

grüße


----------



## philbertII (5. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> O.k, Käse besorge ich, ggf. kann noch jemand mitmachen.
> 
> Bier besorgst du Micha und wir übernehmen das (Umlage). Du backst ja schon die Brezn.
> 
> Weizengläser ist kein Problem, nur muss ich sie zu dir kriegen. Carsten kommt bestimmt mit dem Auto. Vielleicht kann er die vorher einpacken?


 
Hallihallo,
ich mache auch gerne noch einen Obatzten! Den kann man gut im Rucksack transportieren (ist ja eh schon Batz... ). 
Mit Gläsern kann ich leider nicht dienen... Freu mich schon!

Saure Gurken würden sich auch ziiiiemlich gut machen - vielleicht findet sich dafür noch jemand  ?

@Micha: vielleicht wären die eine oder andere Flasche alkoholfreies Weizen gar nicht schlecht - für die Motorisierten? Das schmeckt eigentlich ganz gut (das Erdinger...)
VG Sabine


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2009)

> Saure Gurken würden sich auch ziiiiemlich gut machen - vielleicht findet sich dafür noch jemand
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also wenn wir jetzt 2x Obazda haben, dann mache ich die Gurken klar! 




> Wg. Montag: Bin die nächsten Wochen Montags komplett raus...



Carsten, bei dir ginge es aber Dienstags (bis auf nächste Woche)?


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also wenn wir jetzt 2x Obazda haben, dann mache ich die Gurken klar!



Hey Tom, bist Schwanger ??? 



Merlin schrieb:


> Carsten, bei dir ginge es aber Dienstags (bis auf nächste Woche)?



RIIISCHTISCHH 


@Tom-mail bekommen oder wieder im Nirvana  ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (5. November 2009)

> @Tom-mail bekommen oder wieder im Nirvana
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Öhm, Nirvana fürchte ich. Schick bitte nochmal.


----------



## MTBKäfer (5. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Rebecca,
> die Blicke der Jungs im nächsten Strandurlaub werden jede Minute wert sein


Uih wenn das so ist, bleibe ich ganz entspannt !! 



Merlin schrieb:


> Öhm, Nirvana fürchte ich. Schick bitte nochmal.


Ohh ich habe Dir auch eine geschickt, auch Nirvana ???


----------



## Redfraggle (5. November 2009)

Sonntag ist ja schon prima durchorganisiert, da bin ich wohl ein bißchen spät mit meinen Alternativplänen was den Imbiß anbetrifft.
Da ja schon November ist, dachte ich, man könnte schön Döppekuchen verzehren!Das müssen wir dann wohl an einem anderen Termin angehen!
Was fehlt denn noch?
Süßer Senf?
Radi?
Laßt mal hören!
Gruß Barbara


----------



## Merlin (5. November 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Uih wenn das so ist, bleibe ich ganz entspannt !!



Du und in Ruhe am Strand liegen...das kann ich mir gar nicht vorstellen. 




> Süßer Senf?


Weisswürste und süßer Senf würde ich sagen.





> Da ja schon November ist, dachte ich, man könnte schön Döppekuchen verzehren!Das müssen wir dann wohl an einem anderen Termin angehen!


Sehr dafür!


----------



## philbertII (5. November 2009)

...wenn`s nicht unbedingt vom Metzger sein muss: die Weißwürste von Aldi sind sehr zu empfehlen ...(!)

... und der Döppekuchen könnte sich dann mal mit Glühwein ganz gut machen.. mmmhhh...

Ach @ Barbara: Sollen wir nicht am Samstag wieder eine Runde drehen? Sonst sind wir diese Woche ja gar nicht geradelt (ich wenigstens nicht...)?!

VG Sabine


----------



## ultra2 (5. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...erst ab nächster Woche müssen wir dem TeamIII zeigen, wo der Hammer hängt



Sollen wir punktemäßig mal anhalten und auf euch warten?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (5. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sollen wir punktemäßig mal anhalten und auf euch warten?




Ruhig, brauner. Heute abend sind nochmal 20 Teampunkte dazu gekommen. Macht ihr mal weiter.


----------



## sun909 (5. November 2009)

...mit Platz 10 aktuell liegen wir ganz gut 

wartet mal ab,bis unsere Geheimwaffe Nr. 5 zum Einsatz kommt : D

Apropos Teammitglieder: Motivationsmail gestern bekommen???

Und was loben wir für den ersten internen Platz aus?

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (5. November 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> ...
> 
> Ach @ Barbara: Sollen wir nicht am Samstag wieder eine Runde drehen? Sonst sind wir diese Woche ja gar nicht geradelt (ich wenigstens nicht...)?!
> 
> VG Sabine



Würde ich gerne, aber Samstag ist für´s Renovieren verplant!
Vielleicht spontan, wenn wir mit dem Pensum schneller durch sind.
Melde mich dann per Handy.
Lg. und gute Nacht 
Barbara


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wartet mal ab,bis unsere Geheimwaffe Nr. 5 zum Einsatz kommt : D



Okay, okay ich gebe mich geschlagen.


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2009)

> ...mit Platz 10 aktuell liegen wir ganz gut


Wieso Platz 10? Aktuell steht da Platz 7...also im Windschatten vom Team III. Gebt Gas Jungs, dieses Jahr wird euch der Sieg nicht geschenkt. 

Heute abend steht die nächste Runde an...also Rebecca, du musst heute mind. eine Stunde laufen.




> Und was loben wir für den ersten internen Platz aus?


Du meinst, was schenken wir dem Käfer?


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2009)

...  um sie nicht zu sehr zu frusten,lasse ich ihnen dann mal einen Punkt Vorsprung  und steig jetzt von der Rolle...

Bis später


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...  um sie nicht zu sehr zu frusten,lasse ich ihnen dann mal einen Punkt Vorsprung  und steig jetzt von der Rolle...



Och, den einen Punkt hättest du wegen mir noch machen können...

Oder ich trage mal schnell meinen einen Morgenpunkt ein, dann stehts Pari.


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Och, den einen Punkt hättest du wegen mir noch machen können...
> 
> Oder ich trage mal schnell meinen einen Morgenpunkt ein, dann stehts Pari.



Ihr wißt aber schon, das der WP noch über das kommende Wochenende hinaus geht?

Aber wenn ihr so weiter macht, alle Achtung.


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2009)

> Ihr wißt aber schon, das der WP noch über das kommende Wochenende hinaus geht?



Oh Mist, dann müssen wir nochmal einen Plan B aushecken! 

Aber wir haben ja noch unsere Geheimwaffe und "Nummer 5".


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oh Mist, dann müssen wir nochmal einen Plan B aushecken!
> 
> Aber wir haben ja noch unsere Geheimwaffe und "Nummer 5".



D. h. "Nummer 5" ist nicht eure Geheimwaffe?

Zu schlampig beim Verfassen des Ehevertrages gewesen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (6. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> D. h. "Nummer 5" ist nicht eure Geheimwaffe?
> 
> Zu schlampig beim Verfassen des Ehevertrages gewesen?



Eine Geheimwaffe ist ihrem Wortlaut nach ja numal....*geheim!*  Also lasst euch überraschen. Alter Ketzer!


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2009)

ähm,
dem guten Tom ist da wohl der Rausch der (vorübergehenden) TopTen nicht gut bekommen 

Oder hast du was anderes genommen, von dem du uns nichts abgegeben hast  ?

grüße


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2009)

Ach Carsten, jetzt lass uns doch mal den Spaß und tritt nicht immer gleich auf die Bremse. So kann das ja nix werden. 

Sobald die Weihnachtsmärkte wieder aufmachen, haben wir vermutlich eh keine Chance mehr.


----------



## sun909 (6. November 2009)

Wo ist die "immer"-Bremse?

Ging nur um dein Verwechseln der Geheimwaffe UND zusätzlich  ein 5. Teammitglied...


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2009)

> Ging nur um dein Verwechseln der Geheimwaffe UND zusätzlich  ein 5. Teammitglied...




Ich sehe schon, wir müssen erstmal Team-intern klären, was eigentlich unsere Geheimwaffe ist...


----------



## joscho (6. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Och, den einen Punkt hättest du wegen mir noch machen können...
> 
> Oder ich trage mal schnell meinen einen Morgenpunkt ein, dann stehts Pari.



Respekt  Und das mit vier Leuts. 
Dann geh ich doch gleich mal das Wetter genießen


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2009)

Immer diese Selbstständigen.... 

Aber weils so schön (und vielleicht auch so selten) ist, muss es jetzt mal sein:


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. November 2009)

Es gibt auch Selbständige die müssen arbeiten, es sei denn du kommst vorbei und zauberst meine Arbeit weg.


----------



## joscho (6. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Immer diese Selbstständigen....



Ach, Du Armer 
Eben das war Pflicht, aber nachher kommt die Kür...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (6. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Sonntag ist ja schon prima durchorganisiert, da bin ich wohl ein bißchen spät mit meinen Alternativplänen was den Imbiß anbetrifft.



Oh je, da schaut man 2-3 Tage nicht ins Forum und verpasst wieder alles.

Ich habe ein wenig den Überblick verloren: Gibt es noch etwas, was ich am Sonntag mitbringen kann? 
Sonst werde ich mich stärker an der Getränkeumlage beteiligen - sprich: Ich übernehme eine Kiste Bier (@micha: die du hoffentlich schon gekauft hast, denn Mitbringen ist auf dem Rad ein wenig lästig )

Jerry


----------



## Merlin (6. November 2009)

Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob die Weisswürste vergeben sind...


----------



## Konfuzius (6. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


>



*Ohhh*





_Den _Vorsprung holen wir nie wieder auf!
Ok. Ihr habt gewonnen. Wir geben auf.


----------



## ultra2 (6. November 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> *Ohhh*
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Habe meine Räder schon bei ebay eingestellt.


----------



## Handlampe (6. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habe meine Räder schon bei ebay eingestellt.



Na, die will doch keiner, die sind doch alle bestimmt schon mit Haarrißen durchzogen. 
Rahmenbruch gab es doch lange nicht mehr bei dir....also wird's langsam mal wieder Zeit.


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...Na, die will doch keiner, die sind doch alle bestimmt schon mit Haarrißen durchzogen.



Irgendeinem Landei bekommt man so ein Cannondale bestimmt angedreht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (7. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich bin mir jetzt nicht sicher, ob die Weisswürste vergeben sind...



Also ich steh nicht so auf Weißwurst, daher ring ich `was anderes mit!
bin mir nur noch nicht so ganz sicher was!
Bis morgen
Gruß Barbara


----------



## shmee (7. November 2009)

Sind die Weißwürste denn jetzt verplant? Noch könnte man ja welche kaufen. 

Wie sieht's denn aus, wer kommt von Bonn (Beueler Seite) mit dem Rad morgen? Man könnte ja zusammen fahren. So kurz nach 11 am Chinaschiff auf Beueler Seite müsste ja reichen, oder?


----------



## sun909 (7. November 2009)

Tom und ich starten in Beuel, da könntest du dich anschließen...
Allerdings eher kurz vor elf,wollten entspannt bis Köwi und nicht schon den Kreisel auspacken...

@Barbara: ich mag die Dinger auch nicht,bringst mir was mit 

@Micha: Gläser bekommen?oder selbst einpacken?

Bis morgen,hoffentlich trockener als heute...


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. November 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> Sind die Weißwürste denn jetzt verplant? Noch könnte man ja welche kaufen.
> 
> Wie sieht's denn aus, wer kommt von Bonn (Beueler Seite) mit dem Rad morgen? Man könnte ja zusammen fahren. So kurz nach 11 am Chinaschiff auf Beueler Seite müsste ja reichen, oder?



Meinereiner bringt Brot mit.......

Wie sieht es mit süßem Senf aus??


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2009)

Moin moin, aktuell hätten wir:

- Brezn und Weißbier (Micha...Umlage)
- Obazda (Christian und Sabine)
- Gurken (Tom)
- irgendwas anderes (Barbara)

@Thomas: Brot brauchen wir glaube ich nicht, Micha wird da vorsorgen.  Vielleicht irgend was kleines Nachtischmäßiges?

Weisswürste und süßer Senf wären noch frei, aber ggf. auch nicht unbedingt nötig. Wer nix mitbringt, kann sich ja etwas stärker an der Umlage beteiligen, so wie von Jerry vorgeschlagen (muss ja nicht gleich ne ganze Kiste Bier sein).

Ich starte mit Carsten gegen 10.45 Uhr bei mir, d.h. Chinaschiff um 10.50 Uhr. Wir wollen nicht hetzen, daher ein paar Minuten früher. Wetter soll morgen ja ganz o.k. werden...


Was ist eigentlich mit Team III am Sonntag? Sieht ja schwer nach Eventcharacter aus und wir könnten gemeinsam mit einem Bierchen auf den WP anstossen...


----------



## shmee (7. November 2009)

Alles klar, kurz vor 11 am Chinaschiff. Weißwürste brauch ich jetzt auch nicht unbedingt, Brezen und Obazda reicht mir auch.


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2009)

Zehn vor, Chris...wie gesagt, wir wollen gemütlich fahren.


----------



## surftigresa (7. November 2009)

Hab' mich auch gerade noch angemeldet. Werde meinen Freund mitbringen und Siedewürstchen (sind auch keine Weisswurst-Fans). Beim Weizen braucht Ihr uns nicht einplanen (sind auch keine Weizen-Fans).

@Micha,
ich würde gerne Dein Angebot annehmen und mein Auto bei Dir parken. Wann willst Du bei Dir los? => Wann müssen wir bei Dir sein.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## shmee (7. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Zehn vor, Chris...wie gesagt, wir wollen gemütlich fahren.



Jaja, als ich es gepostet hatte, fiel es mir auch auf, ich meinte auch 10 vor.


----------



## philbertII (7. November 2009)

Vermutlich fahrt ihr ja dann auf der anderen Rheinseite unten am Ufer entlang? Dann könnte ich an der Fähre Niederdollendorf dazustoßen (bzw. an der Kirche St. Evergislus / Mausoleum) kurz vorher. Da dürftet ihr dann so kurz nach 11 sein?

Senf braucht keiner kaufen: hab noch Vorrat, kann ich mitbringen  - der Andrang scheint ja nicht sooo groß zu sein. Wer hat denn überhaupt Lust auf Würstl? 
VG Sabine


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (7. November 2009)

Puh, zum Glück habe ich heute vormittag beim Einkauf keine Weißwürste gekauft - Mag wohl keiner ...

@Sabine: Ich bin auch um 11 unten an der Kirche, einverstanden?


----------



## philbertII (7. November 2009)

Ok Jerry, 11 Uhr an der Kirche.

VG Sabine


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2009)

Ja, Fähre Niederdollendorf bzw. Kirche kurz nach 11 Uhr klingt realistisch, treffen wir uns dort am Rheinufer.

@Sabine: Bring den Senf mal mit, Melanie hat ja Würstchen im Gepäck.

Damit sollten wir dann jetzt alles für ein rauschendes Fest zusammen haben...?


@Jerry: Lass aber diesmal die Bäume stehen, o.k?


----------



## Sechser (7. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> @Jerry: Lass aber diesmal die Bäume stehen, o.k?



Ich werde dann mal bis morgen früh mit meinem Fahrrad ausdiskutieren, ob wir dann links oder rechts daran vorbeifahren ...

@sabine u& co. 
Aber sagt mal: Wir starten doch nicht bei micha, sondern im Nachtigallental - warum treffen wir uns dann auf der linken Rheinseite (auch wenn es da natürlich viiiiel schöner ist)?
Wäre es nicht besser, ihr sammelt Sabine und mich auf der schääl Sick an der Fähre Niederdollendorf auf?


----------



## philbertII (7. November 2009)

Genau! Auch wieder wahr! Tom, Christian und Carsten brauchen ja eigentlich nicht im Kreis fahren... 
@ Jerry: Wir können uns ja auf jeden Fall um 11 an der Kirche treffen & Co können uns auf der anderen Rheinseite an der Fähre aufsammeln (ca. 11.15 Uhr)- falls das kein Umweg zum Nachtigallental ist (hab ich jetzt nicht so parat...).

Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? VG Sabine


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hab' mich auch gerade noch angemeldet. Werde meinen Freund mitbringen und Siedewürstchen (sind auch keine Weisswurst-Fans). Beim Weizen braucht Ihr uns nicht einplanen (sind auch keine Weizen-Fans).
> 
> @Micha,
> ich würde gerne Dein Angebot annehmen und mein Auto bei Dir parken. Wann willst Du bei Dir los? => Wann müssen wir bei Dir sein.
> ...



Ich fahre um 11 Uhr los, natürlich auch mit der Bremse ist ja WP. Barbara sollen wir dann bei dir vorbei kommen? Also Melanie 10 Uhe 45 wäre schon angesagt. 

@Carsten die Gläser werden heute Nacht geliefert. Ich hätte dann 12 Gläser ich denke das kommt hin.

@ Melanie ihr könnt auch Kölsch haben das hätte ich auch im Angebot.


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. November 2009)

Übrigens der Chris ist raus der war heute Nacht bei mir und hat gesagt er ist morgen nicht dabei. Alles ander dazu morgen. werde jetzt mal in die 7 Berge fahren.


----------



## Sechser (7. November 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Alle Klarheiten beseitigt? VG Sabine


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2009)

Kinners, wie wäre es mit 11 Uhr unter der Südbrücke, auf der Schääl Sick? Oder wollt ihr unbedingt die Fähre nehmen? Da kommen wir dann ein paar Minuten später vorbei...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (7. November 2009)

Ach, ich fahr doch so selten mitm Böötchen ...

Von mir aus gerne: 11 Uhr unter der Brücke - Sabine, du auch?


----------



## philbertII (7. November 2009)

Auch gut - dann treffen wir uns halt schon um 10.45 an der Kirche, Jerry - ist das korrekt?


----------



## surftigresa (7. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Also Melanie 10 Uhe 45 wäre schon angesagt. .


Kein Problem. Das sollten wir selbst bei unserer weiiiiiiiiiiten Anreise schaffen.



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> @ Melanie ihr könnt auch Kölsch haben das hätte ich auch im Angebot.


Mal schauen. Wenn es draussen kalt ist, kann man mich damit meist nicht mehr locken. Und André sowieso nicht. Aber wir finden da schon was.

Freu' mich auf jeden Fall auf morgen und hoffe, dass das Wetter besser ist als heute.


----------



## surftigresa (7. November 2009)

@Micha:
Wird auch bei Regen gefahren?

Um 9:30 kann ich das letzte Mal hier reinschauen. Wenn Du das ganze absagen solltest (was ich natürlich nicht hoffe), bitte vorher Bescheid geben.


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Moin moin, aktuell hätten wir:
> 
> - Brezn und Weißbier (Micha...Umlage)
> - Obazda (Christian und Sabine)
> ...




Nabend!

Werde auch um 10.50 Uhr am Chinaschiff sein.

Hmmm, werde dann wol nichts mitbringen. Gibt ja leider keine Unterbringmöglichkeit am N.Tal (Auto). Und die ganze Tour mit einem großem Rucksack auf dem Rücken ....,dazu habe ich keine große lust.

Team 3?? Bist Du jeck? Das spricht dagegen:
1. Es sind Tomburger dabei.
2. Es geht durch das 7.Gebirge. Also rauf und runter. Das kennen die doch garnicht.
3. Es gibt keinen Milchkaffee.


Bis morgen
Thomas


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2009)

> Team 3?? Bist Du jeck? Das spricht dagegen:
> 1. Es sind Tomburger dabei.
> 2. Es geht durch das 7.Gebirge. Also rauf und runter. Das kennen die doch garnicht.
> 3. Es gibt keinen Milchkaffee.


Eben!

1. Das erhöht den Unterhaltungswert.
2. Da können wir sie platt fahren, wovon sie sich den ganzen WP nicht mehr erholen werden.
3. Die trinken neuerdings Weizen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (7. November 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Auch gut - dann treffen wir uns halt schon um 10.45 an der Kirche, Jerry - ist das korrekt?



Jo, machen wir.

Ich hab noch etwas Schokolade besorgt ... kann nie schaden ...


----------



## joscho (7. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Team 3?? Bist Du jeck? Das spricht dagegen:
> 1. Es sind Tomburger dabei.
> 2. Es geht durch das 7.Gebirge. Also rauf und runter. Das kennen die doch garnicht.
> 3. Es gibt keinen Milchkaffee.



Hm, woher dieses Ressentiment 
Zu 1.) Hatte ich bis eben kein Problem mit.
Zu 2.) War ich dieses Jahr schon oft. Und ja, ich finde es immer wieder anstrengend. Und auf Euer "langsam" und "leicht" gebe ich gar nichts.
Zu 3.) Wie Merlin schon schrieb; wir sind multikulti. Wir trinken MK, GW, EP und auch Weizen.



> Bis morgen
> Thomas



Viel Spaß und halbwegs trockene Wege
joerg


----------



## Tazz (7. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Team 3?? Bist Du jeck? Das spricht dagegen:
> 1. Es sind Tomburger dabei.
> 2. Es geht durch das 7.Gebirge. Also rauf und runter. Das kennen die doch garnicht.
> 3. Es gibt keinen Milchkaffee.



1.) die können mich nicht abschrecken 
2.) das geht ja garnicht 
3.) und das ist nun wirklich das aller aller schlimmste 

.... küsschen von der Tazz


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2009)

@sun909 - Carsten wenn das so weiter geht (ständig nachts im Hamsterrad, Laufen im Regen) werden wir Amnesty informieren müssen.


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2009)

Dann verlegen wir eben Carstens Rolle in die chinesische Botschaft. Nix Amnesty.


----------



## ultra2 (7. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dann verlegen wir eben Carstens Rolle in die chinesische Botschaft. Nix Amnesty.



In Guantánamo soll ja auch wieder Platz sein, und das Wetter ist besser.

Habt ihr Angst das der gute Carsten draussen erst vom Rad und dann ausfällt?


----------



## Merlin (7. November 2009)

> In Guantánamo soll ja auch wieder Platz sein, und das Wetter ist besser.


Aber die Trainingszeiten sind etwas eingeschränkt.


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. November 2009)

Wenn ich mich jetzt nicht verzählt habe, fehlen da noch zwei vom Team3.

Vielleicht will meinereiner auch mal damit zum Ausdruck bringen, das man Euch soooo selten bei einer Tour sieht.(die Ausgeschrieben ist).

Dann Euch mal einen schönen Sonntag.


Thomas


----------



## philbertII (8. November 2009)

Geiles Wetter - wie haben wir das gemacht?! Das wird super! Bis gleich an den verschiedenen Treffpunkten !
VG Sabine


----------



## luckylocke (8. November 2009)

Grüetzi miteinand,

das war eine sehr schöne Tour heute mit mehreren kulinarischen Höhepunkten am Ende. Der Regen auf der Rückfahrt konnte die gute Stimmung nicht auswaschen.
Schönen Wochenstart 
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (8. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Vielleicht will meinereiner auch mal damit zum Ausdruck bringen, das man Euch soooo selten bei einer Tour sieht.(die Ausgeschrieben ist).


Ach soooo 

 



Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Dann Euch mal einen schönen Sonntag.
> 
> 
> Thomas


Das hatte *ich *jetzt nicht....... (habe eine 13 Jährige Göre im Haus )

Hoffe aber das euer/Dein Tag besser war 

Lieben Gruß


----------



## sun909 (8. November 2009)

Heim 

Vielen herzlichen an Micha für die nette Gastfreundschaft,lecker Weizen und Brezn!

Hoffe der Rest ist trocken nach Haus gekommen!

Gute Nacht...


----------



## Merlin (8. November 2009)

Schließe mich an, wiedermal ganz großes Kino! Tausend dank.

Hier dann auch gleich der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9460


----------



## shmee (8. November 2009)

Traumtour, gutes Wetter, prima Weizen, super Brezen, was will man mehr. 

Danke noch mal an Michi für Brezen, organisieren, Weizen etc.


----------



## Sechser (8. November 2009)

Noch einmal Dank an Micha für Alles!
Ich hatte ja schon übelste Befürchtungen: 
Er hat den Mut, ein Dutzend durchnässte verklebte Schlamm-Monster bei sich aufzunehmen! - 
Aber so schlimm sahen wir ja gar nicht aus - dem Wetter sei Dank ... "Schlamm-Monster" - Auch ein guter WP-Team-Name; wenn ich in ferner Zukunft mal ein Team gründe ...
Äh, ich schweife ab -

Schöne Tour heute - mit schönem Abschluss!

Nicht so schön sind allerdings meine Fotos:
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/users/view/103363
Sie haben eher nur "dokumentarischen Charakter".

@Melanie: Kannst Du mir bitte die GPS-Daten schicken? Wäre interessant zu erfahren, wo ich heute überall war ...


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. November 2009)

Kann mich da nur anschließen.
War ne klasse Veranstaltung. Das Essen und Trinken.... o Zapf is, wie man in Bayern so schön sagt.
Einige Bekannte im 7.Geb. getroffen. Zwei ohne Rad und einen schlagkräftiger Käfer

Ach Micha, habe meine Kamera in Deiner Backstube vergessen. Wenn Du möchtest, kannst Du die Bilder reinstellen.


Thomas


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. November 2009)

sun909:Reschpekt zu Deiner Leistung heute


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Kann mich da nur anschließen.
> War ne klasse Veranstaltung. Das Essen und Trinken.... o Zapf is, wie man in Bayern so schön sagt.
> Einige Bekannte im 7.Geb. getroffen. Zwei ohne Rad und einen schlagkräftiger Käfer
> 
> ...



Hallo Thomas die Kamera hat dein Brudaa schon mitgenommen genauso wie den Senf


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. November 2009)

So möchte mich dann auch nochmal bedanken bei der tollen Truppe. Es hat mir auch riesen Spass gemacht

Es war mir wie immer ein Fest. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (9. November 2009)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Vielleicht will meinereiner auch mal damit zum Ausdruck bringen, das man Euch soooo selten bei einer Tour sieht.(die Ausgeschrieben ist).



Das liegt dann aber garantiert nicht an Deiner Beteiligung - eher an dem was ihr fahrt, am Wetter, Terminüberschneidungen usw. usf.  
Nein, es liegt auch nicht daran wie Du Team III schreibst

Aber Du hast Recht; man sollte sich wenigstens auf einen Glühwein, Eierpunsch was-weiß-ich treffen. Der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt eröffnet am 20.11., die Kölner am 23. In Köln sind wir sehr oft und Bonn würden wir noch mal in Angriff nehmen (sag ich jetzt mal), auch wenn letztes Jahr außer Absichtbekundungen nix bei rum gekommen ist. 

ciao...
joerg


----------



## ultra2 (9. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Nein, es liegt auch nicht daran wie Du Team III schreibst



Doch!



joscho schrieb:


> ...auch wenn letztes Jahr außer Absichtbekundungen nix bei rum gekommen ist.
> 
> ciao...
> joerg



Ich war da.


----------



## Pench (9. November 2009)

Micha, danke für die Gastbereitschaft ... und noch mal Entschuldigung für die Verspätung. 
freundliche Grüße


----------



## surftigresa (9. November 2009)

Hi!

Auch von mir ein dickes Dankeschön an den Guide und Organisator Micha  und natürlich auch an die vielen netten und gut gelaunten Mitfahrer.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (9. November 2009)

...und wenn man mal rausschaut, hatten wir mal dezent Schwein mit dem Wetter...

grüße


----------



## Merlin (9. November 2009)

Du sagst es. Ganz schön hart verdiente Punkte heute.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> ....
> Aber Du hast Recht; man sollte sich wenigstens auf einen Glühwein, Eierpunsch was-weiß-ich treffen. Der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt eröffnet am 20.11., die Kölner am 23. In Köln sind wir sehr oft und Bonn würden wir noch mal in Angriff nehmen....



Na, das sollte doch mal passen... 

Reden wir also ab dem 22.11. noch einmal drüber 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (10. November 2009)

Sieht ja ganz schön duster aus heute. Also ich sehe momentan kein Land, was die geplante Abendrunde angeht. Entscheidung fällt aber heute Nachmittag, mal schauen, was das Regenradar dann sagt.


----------



## sun909 (10. November 2009)

... ich füll dann schon mal den Einreise-Antrag für die Botschaft aus  ...

Driss-Wetter, aber zumindest für Donnerstag sieht es besser aus, dann machen wir die GA1 Rollrunde mit Boris?

Und morgen natürlich ab 11.11 Uhr trocken von oben, für feucht sorgt die Gerstenkaltschale 


grüße


----------



## Loriot76 (10. November 2009)

Tja derzeit sieht es in der Tat nicht so prall aus. Soll wohl auch so ähnlich nass/feucht bleiben. Vielleicht haben wir ha Glück, ich lass mich erst mal eingetragen....


----------



## Redfraggle (10. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ganz schön hart verdiente Punkte heute.



Aber Hallo!
Ich hatte Wasser in den Schuhen stehen!


----------



## surftigresa (10. November 2009)

Ja, ich gehe dann auch mal lieber ins Studio.

Aber nächste Woche bin ich endlich mal Dienstags in Bonn und hoffe sehr auf einen Night-Ride mit Euch.  Habe auch schon schönes Wetter beantragt.

Also bitte nicht auf Montag oder so verschieben.

Viele Grüsse aus dem trüben Lippstadt,
Melanie


----------



## Merlin (10. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

vorhin hatte ich ein wenig Hoffnung, aber das Regenradar scheint Recht zu behalten. Was da gerade anfängt, über uns hinwegzuziehen, sieht nicht gut aus.


Also, heute läuft nix, ich verschiebe den Termin auf morgen (Mittwoch) und hoffe auf mehr Glück.


----------



## MTBKäfer (10. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> heute läuft nix, ich verschiebe den Termin auf morgen (Mittwoch) und hoffe auf mehr Glück.


 
WIE GEMEIN !!!


----------



## Merlin (10. November 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> WIE GEMEIN !!!




Keine böse Absicht, ich weis, dass du mittwochs laufen musst. Nur ist der Donnerstag bei mir schon verplant...


----------



## Loriot76 (10. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, heute läuft nix, ich verschiebe den Termin auf morgen (Mittwoch) und hoffe auf mehr Glück.


 

Morgen ist auch gut, da solls (von oben) trocken bleiben.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (13. November 2009)

So Kinners,
wie sieht es aus mit alternativen Sportarten?

Aktuell für nächste Woche auf dem Programm:

Stemmen von Tonhaltigen Behältern mit rotweinhaltigen und kräuterbelasteten Heissgetränken...

Wann: Freitag 
Wo: Erst Radeln je nach Wetter? So um 18 Uhr drehen wir eine Teer-Runde. 
Dann Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn, erster Tag...
Dauer: so lange wie ihr heben könnt, der Markt macht um 21.00 Uhr zu...

Freiwillige vor!

Termin Dienstag kommt auch die nächsten Tage...

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (13. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So Kinners,
> wie sieht es aus mit alternativen Sportarten?
> 
> Aktuell für nächste Woche auf dem Programm:
> ...



Bin dabei!


----------



## Merlin (13. November 2009)

Ich leider nicht, Auswärtsspiel.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. November 2009)

Ich leiider auch nicht. Trinke dann den Glühwein in der Backstube. Allen anderen aber viel Spass.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. November 2009)

Ich hatte heute mal mit drFuManChu Kontakt aufgenommen. Er hatte für heute in Waldbröhl ne Tour reingestellt. Wir haben uns für nächsten Samsatg um 14 Uhr verabredet. Hat Jemand Lust dort mit hin zu fahren. Ich würde dann um 12 Uhr 45 starten.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (14. November 2009)

Hallo Leute,

wer morgen Lust auf ein wenig Fahrtechnik hat:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9370

Damit es nicht nur try-and-error wird, rollen wir ganz gemütlich von Bonn aus mit dem Rad an der Sieg entlang an, d.h. für Hin- und Rückfahrt etwa 2:30h Asphalt leicht und locker einplanen. Treffpunkt ist bei mir zuhause um 9:30 Uhr, Adresse bei Bedarf per PM.


----------



## philbertII (15. November 2009)

Hallihallo,

ah, ich sehe, für Di ist doch etwas geplant - morgen auch irgendwer? Hätte Lust, was zu machen - und wenn nur ne kleine Runde...

@ Carsten: Würde Fr ja ungemein gern mitfahren (und trinken...) - aber Ersteres ginge nur, wenn man evtl. früher startet und ich so gegen 19 Uhr aussteigen könnte...


----------



## Merlin (15. November 2009)

Hallo Sabine,

morgen soll es ganz schmuddeliges Wetter geben...ich denke, da traue ich mich nicht raus. 

Für Dienstag wird Carsten was ausschreiben, aber wohl erst morgen.


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2009)

Moin,
morgen wird es auch schmuddelig, 3-5l Regen, bäh 

Egal, ich warte noch auf Rückmeldung von Jörg/Rebecca, ob ein Kottenforsttauglicher Guide da ist, ansonsten starten wir in gewohnten Gefilden und testen mal wieder was anderes, rein der Verfahrgarantie nach 

Hat jemand etwas gegen einen Start um 18.00 Uhr?

Barbara: Wann könntest du Freitag starten? 

Sabine: 19.00 Uhr wird knapp, wenn wir vorher noch fahren wollen... Mal schaun, wann der Rest so starten kann und mag...

grüße
sun909

P.S. Platz an der Sonne! 

P.S. 2: Vielen Dank an unseren Guide von gestern, hat eine Menge Spaß gemacht!!! 

Trotz Käferx2

Wieder was gelernt: Fahr nicht VOR dem Chris


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (16. November 2009)

> Hat jemand etwas gegen einen Start um 18.00 Uhr?



Puh, zur Not ja, aber 18.30 Uhr wäre mir lieber.



> Wieder was gelernt: Fahr nicht VOR dem Chris



Das ist ja wirklich nix neues...


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2009)

Hi,
Jörg guided durch den KoFo.

Treffpunkt aber Ramersdorf, 18.30 Uhr.

Alles andere im LMB. Klick mich...

grüße


----------



## shmee (16. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> 
> Wieder was gelernt: Fahr nicht VOR dem Chris



Tja, den Titel des auf ewig Vornefahrenden werde ich wohl jetzt echt nicht mehr los. Bisschen unheimlich wird mir das ganze ja schon langsam. Aber gut, dürfte die Verfahrquote noch mehr erhöhen und wir werden dem Namen noch mehr gerecht. 

Ach, und falls ihr für ein 24h Rennen mal jemanden braucht, der die Konkurrenz so richtig kaputtmacht, meine Nummer habt ihr ja. 

Konditionell muss ich dafür ja nicht viel können, je eine Runde pro Stunde sollte reichen um das Fahrerfeld um ca. die Hälfte zu reduzieren.


----------



## surftigresa (16. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> Jörg guided durch den KoFo.
> 
> Treffpunkt aber Ramersdorf, 18.30 Uhr.
> ...


 
Hi Carsten,

ist der Treffpunkt an der U-Bahn Haltestelle von Ramersdorf???

Freu' mich schon! 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (16. November 2009)

Hi Carsten,

Freitag fände ich 17.30 gut, ne halbe Stunde früher wäre machbar aber stressig!
Übrigens im KoFo ist es auch matschig, es sei denn man fährt nur Waldautobahn !


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> 
> ist der Treffpunkt an der U-Bahn Haltestelle von Ramersdorf???
> 
> ...



Hi Melanie,
ja, das ist richtig 

Bis morgen dann...

@Barbara: wo magst du lang  ? Besondere Wünsche? Wetter ist sonnig angesagt
grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

Dann fahr ich morgen hier bei mir alleine denke ich.

Hat denn jemand am Samstag Lust hier mit zu fahren?

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9445

Würd mich freuen wenn ich nicht alleine fahren müsste. Hab dann immer Angst


----------



## Merlin (16. November 2009)

Warum magst du morgen nicht mit uns fahren?


----------



## Redfraggle (16. November 2009)

@ Carsten: Hauptsache schönes Toürchen, der Rest ist mir egal!

@ Micha:Familie Schell/Wißkirchen ist im Moment im Renovierungsstreß
            Fahrradtag ist Sonntag!


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2009)

hm,
für drei Stunden Tour ist mir die Anreise ein wenig zu weit...

Außerdem kann ich das "mittel" nicht einschätzen, keine Kaffeefahrt ist da nicht so aussagekräftig 

Magst nicht bei uns morgen mitfahren?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

Weil keiner mit mir am Samstag nach Waldbröhl will. 

Bis nach Ramersdorf die Gurkerei und dann ist mir 18 Uhr 30 etwas spät 18 Uhr wäre mir lieber

@ Carsten was heißt denn hier lange Anfahrt? Das sind von mir 45 min. Von dir dürfte es auch nicht länger dauern.

@ Barbara wo solls denn Sonntag hingehen? Von der Tomburg nochmal?


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2009)

Ne, sind von mir 140km Hin- und Rück und je eine Stunde Fahrzeit. 

Das passt nicht wirklich und für punktreiche Anreise mit dem Radel dann doch ein wenig zu weit 

Bin sonst für Unfug am Samstag gern zu haben...

Zeit für morgen: Sind wir eingeschränkt wg. Jörg, der uns guided. Du kannst uns ja aber auf der anderen Seite der Brücke treffen 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

Welcher Jörg denn eigentlich?


----------



## sun909 (16. November 2009)

Ein 7Hiller


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ein 7Hiller



Dann wird es ja ein schneller Abend. Ich schau mal. dann komme ich vielleicht doch. Muß etwas Bauch weg bekommen.


----------



## Fungrisu (16. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Welcher Jörg denn eigentlich?



Der Jörg bei dem du an Pfingsten gegrillt hast und wo dir der Ast auf dein Auto gefallen ist.

Lg Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (16. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann wird es ja ein schneller Abend. Ich schau mal. dann komme ich vielleicht doch. Muß etwas Bauch weg bekommen.



Nein es wird nicht schnell.
Wir fahren doch mit den Gemütlichfahrern


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. November 2009)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Der Jörg bei dem du an Pfingsten gegrillt hast und wo dir der Ast auf dein Auto gefallen ist.
> 
> Lg Jörg



Ach so der ja dann wird es ja doch nicht schnell Hab schon gedacht es wäre der schnelle Jörg aber wenn du das bist ist das ja halb so schlimm. So wie ich gehört habe fahrt ihr ja nur noch RTF´s


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2009)

bäh,
wer hat seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen???

Scheussliches Wetter  

grüße


----------



## Merlin (17. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> bäh,
> wer hat seinen Teller nicht leer gegessen???
> 
> Scheussliches Wetter
> ...




Wir haben gestern nur das halbe Blech Pizza geschafft, zählt das?


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2009)

Ja Tom, das zählt, da mußt du jetzt Abbitte leisten! Wir nehmen dann die andere Hälfte 

Aktuell zieht mich auch nichts nach draußen, werde mal um 15 Uhr die Nase nach draußen stecken und den Wasserstand prüfen.

Heute morgen sah es ja aus, als ob es die ganze Nacht geregnet hätte...

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (17. November 2009)

Hat vielleicht jemand von Euch Lust, morgen abend in Bonn zu fahren?

Soll auch besseres Wetter geben 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2009)

Heute wird gefahren, Tom, Rebecca und Jörg sind auf jeden Fall am Start.

Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ggf. nicht auf mich warten.

Aktuell angemeldet:
Merlin
surftigresa
Stunt-beck
MTBKäfer
Daywalker74
philbertII

Wolfgang wollte auch noch kommen, ist aber nicht angemeldet.

grüße


----------



## philbertII (17. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Heute wird gefahren, Tom, Rebecca und Jörg sind auf jeden Fall am Start.
> 
> Ich bin noch nicht ganz sicher, ggf. nicht auf mich warten.
> 
> ...


 
Ich bin wieder raus  - habe kurzfristig für morgen Vormittag einen Termin reingekriegt, den ich heute Abend noch vorbereiten muss - stöhn... statt Radeln also (Gehirn-)Jogging.
Viel Spass euch!

@ Melanie: bin daher morgen auch erst vermutlich spät abends zurück - das wäre sonst noch eine Alternative gewesen... 

VG Sabine


----------



## sun909 (17. November 2009)

Daywalker (Thomas) hat eben per SMS abgesagt.

Somit noch angemeldet:

Merlin
Surftigresa
Stuntbeck
MTBKäfer
Sechser

Ohne Anmeldung

Fungrisu 
Wolfgang (Kurvenkratzer)

mit ???
Sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. November 2009)

Auch ich bin raus, fahre aber morgen gegen 17 Uhr 30 im Nachtigallental los wenn Jemand Lust hat.


----------



## ultra2 (17. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Daywalker (Thomas) hat eben per SMS abgesagt.
> 
> Somit noch angemeldet:
> 
> ...



Wenn ihr bei dem Schei...wetter krank werdet und wir am Freitag wieder alleine auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt stehen...


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Auch ich bin raus, fahre aber morgen gegen 17 Uhr 30 im Nachtigallental los wenn Jemand Lust hat.


 
OK, da bin ich dabei. 17:30 müsste ich schaffen.


----------



## sun909 (18. November 2009)

Moin,
schöne fixe Runde gestern mit viel Schlamm 

Sorry fürs Angasen zwischendrin, aber brauchte einen freien Kopf und Aggressionsabbau.

Leider hab ich wohl zwischen Parkplatz mit Einladen und Ausladen den Akku von der Lampe irgendwo verloren. Schöne Sch...  

Na ja, damit wäre der Tag dann so zu Ende gegangen, wie er auch insgesamt war. 

Somit ist damit der Donnerstag und Freitag bei mir noch unklar, da mein anderes Ladegerät nicht da ist und ich somit aktuell ohne Lampe.

Sprich, Barbara und Melanie, ich kann frühestens morgen, wenn ich meine Klamotten durchsucht habe, sagen, ob ich fahren kann! Ansonsten spare ich mir den Glühwein für einen neuen Akku  ...

grüße


----------



## surftigresa (18. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> schöne fixe Runde gestern mit viel Schlamm
> 
> Leider hab ich wohl zwischen Parkplatz mit Einladen und Ausladen den Akku von der Lampe irgendwo verloren. Schöne Sch...


 
Hi Carsten,

ja, mein Rad hat sich auch ganz schön über den Wasserschlauch von Tom gefreut 

Ich bin gleich eh noch mal in der Nähe. Dann schaue ich mal auf dem Parkplatz nach, vielleicht läuft mir ja Dein Akku über den Weg.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## joscho (18. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Somit ist damit der Donnerstag und Freitag bei mir noch unklar, da mein anderes Ladegerät nicht da ist und ich somit aktuell ohne Lampe.
> 
> Sprich, Barbara und Melanie, ich kann frühestens morgen, wenn ich meine Klamotten durchsucht habe, sagen, ob ich fahren kann! Ansonsten spare ich mir den Glühwein für einen neuen Akku  ...



Ach Gott  Glühwein trinken bis die Lampe angeht ist keine Option 
Kommt überhaupt jemand zum Weihnachtsmarkt am Freitag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (18. November 2009)

Oh je Carsten, was ein Pech!Kleiner Tipp: der Claus alias Bagatellschaden ist ein wahres Suchgenie.
Eigentlich ist Freitag fest im Programm mit Glühwein und so,ist ja auch ne nette Alternative zum Tapete abkratzen.
Zur Not müssen wir ohne Carsten was zusammenstricken, aber glücklicherweise kenne ich da einen hervorragenden guide, sogar ziemlich gut !


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2009)

Hallo Melanie ich schaffe aber nicht 17 Uhr 30 geht auch 18 Uhr 30 Habe leider deine Nummer nicht mehr sonst würde ich dich anrufen.


----------



## shmee (18. November 2009)

Hey Michi, ich wäre 18:30 dabei, 17:30 hätte ich nicht gepackt, aber ne Stunde später passt gut.


----------



## Merlin (18. November 2009)

Moin moin,

wollte kurz durchblicken lassen, dass ich gut in Nizza angekommen bin. Ganz schön eklig kalt hier...musste die Badehose im Schrank lassen und glatt ein T-Shirt anziehen. 

Euch viel Spaß, seid fleißig und holt viele Punkte.


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wollte kurz durchblicken lassen, dass ich gut in Nizza angekommen bin...



Viel Spass im "Süden". Wenigstens mit dem Rad angereist?



Merlin schrieb:


> ...Euch viel Spaß, seid fleißig und holt viele Punkte.



Mal sehen was so geht.


----------



## joscho (18. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Moin moin,
> 
> wollte kurz durchblicken lassen, dass ich gut in Nizza angekommen bin. Ganz schön eklig kalt hier...musste die Badehose im Schrank lassen und glatt ein T-Shirt anziehen.



Das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst  Was machst Du in Nizza  Komm sofort her und teil Dir mit uns das sch... Wetter


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Das ist doch nicht Dein Ernst  Was machst Du in Nizza ..



Ich glaube es hat was mit Dächern zu tun.

Wie ich das sehe, gehört der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt wieder uns allein.


----------



## Merlin (18. November 2009)

> Ich glaube es hat was mit Dächern zu tun.




Dächern?


----------



## ultra2 (18. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dächern?



Da bist Du wahrscheinlich zu jung für.

Guckst du


----------



## Redfraggle (18. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dächern?



Kleine Lektion in Filmkunde:
Über den Dächern von Nizza; Klassiker, biste vielleicht ein bißchen zu jung,
um den zu kennen.
Gemein, uns die Nase lang zu machen, aber am Freitag soll es hier 17 Grad 
werden.

@ ultra: wir basteln an einer Tour, also seid ihr nicht allein auf´m
            Weihnachtsmarkt!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kleine Lektion in Filmkunde:
> Über den Dächern von Nizza; Klassiker, biste vielleicht ein bißchen zu jung,
> um den zu kennen.
> Gemein, uns die Nase lang zu machen, aber am Freitag soll es hier 17 Grad
> ...



Was ist denn mit Sonntag??? Ich dachte dann soll gefahren werden?


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit Sonntag??? Ich dachte dann soll gefahren werden?



Knöpfe aufmachen und ins LMB schauen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Knöpfe aufmachen und ins LMB schauen!



Habe mich schon gestern Abend um halb 12 eingetragen, ist das offen genug????
Übrigens deinen Eintrag habe ich dort gestern nicht gesehen.


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2009)

Dat Barbara fährt ja auch lieber Trails 

Und wenn bei den Tomburgern Tempo "mittel" ohne Trails angesagt ist, könnte das ein wenig heizerisch auf Forstautobahnen werden... 

Ne ne, nix für mich 

grüße

P.S. wie sieht denn die Planung für morgen aus, schon fest? Wenn ich Glück hab, krieg ich heute wieder ein Ladegerät für meinen Selbstbau, dann hätte ich wenigstens eine Lampe wieder am Start... Muß aber erst probieren, ob es funktioniert, deshalb setze ich nichts ein für morgen und wäre nur Mitfahrer (und -trinker)


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

Okay Carsten, ´reinsetzen wollten wir auch nichts, aber fahren schon mit Abschluß Weihnachtsmarkt ( obwohl wahrscheinlich eher Strandbar angesagt wäre ).
Dann gibt´s heute Abend ´ne Uhrzeit und einen Treffpunkt.
Gruß Barbara


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2009)

Hi Carsten,

Ahrtal am Samstag wird wohl nichts.

Pascal hat bei sich in der Gegend eine "Saftige Trail-Tour durch die Nordeifel" angesetzt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=3337

Wäre das vielleicht auch was für Dich?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2009)

hm,
wie schnell ist bei ihm "mittel"?

Dienstag war für mich vom Tempo her gut mittel 

Und was ist schwer vom Schwierigkeitsgrad bei ihm? S2? S3?

Kann ich grad schwer einschätzen... Du und Claus beide dabei?

grüße


----------



## shmee (19. November 2009)

Hey Carsten,

würde Sonntag auch gern fahren, Mittel auf Waldautobahnen ist mir allerdings mit den Tomburgern auch ne Spur zu hart. Falls die Ahrtaltour zu schwer ist, können wir gern ne Alternativveranstaltung aufmachen. Ich fahr auch vor, versprochen. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## shmee (19. November 2009)

Ach, ich seh grad, Ahrtal ist ja eh Samstag, da kann ich leider nicht. So oder so, würde Sonntag gern fahren, gern lang, aber eher gemütlich und mit Trails.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> wie schnell ist bei ihm "mittel"?
> 
> Dienstag war für mich vom Tempo her gut mittel
> ...


 
Tempo: Definitiv ein ganzes Stück langsamer als Dienstag!

Schwierigkeit: ich würde mal tippen, wie die etwas schwierigeren Stellen im Ahrtal.

Begleitung: die Idee war, Dich alleine hinzuschicken und es mal antesten zu lassen  Nein, keine Sorge, ich würde mitkommen und in den schwierigen Passagen Händchen halten  Claus kann leider dieses WE nicht.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (19. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Und was ist schwer vom Schwierigkeitsgrad bei ihm? S2? S3?



Naja, Pascal fährt S3-Stellen schon sehr sauber. Ich denke aber, er misst an den sonst üblichen Trails und dann dürfte mit schwer S2 gemeint sein. Obendrein sind hier hierzulande allenfalls kurze Schlüsselpassagen S3.
Wo genau er fährt, weiß ich nicht. Vielleicht in den Dutch Mountains, da gibt's dann schon ganz spannende Bastelvorlagen. Hier und da eine S2-Kehre, oder -Treppe (ausgesetzt und/oder eng).  Ich werd mich dort morgen mal ein bißchen tummeln - und das neue Bike artgerecht einreiten.


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2009)

Hi Carsten,

damit dürften doch alle Zweifel beseitigt sein, oder?
Du könntest sogar mit dem Rad zu mir kommen (Lövenich, da kannst Du vom Süden aus prima durch den Grüngürtel am Militärring fahren). Dann würde ich Dich mitnehmen und Du hättest die WP-Punkte für die An- und Abfahrt gesichert. Kannst Du so ein Angebot ausschlagen???

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2009)

Hm,
leg noch die Bordverpflegung drauf und ich wäre zu 90% dabei 

Natürlich nur mit Händchenhalten an den S3 Trails...

Bis morgen abend weiß ich Bescheid, evt. muß ich in die verbotene Stadt am Samstag auf die Medica  Mal sehen.

Bis morgen, Glühwein-Trinken nimmst du mit morgen abend oder?

Claus: Danke für die Info zu Pascal! und viel Spaß auf dem neuen Hobel 

grüße


----------



## PacMan (19. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> hm,
> wie schnell ist bei ihm "mittel"?
> 
> Dienstag war für mich vom Tempo her gut mittel
> ...


Frag doch mich! 

Melanie und Claus haben's aber schon ganz richtig erkannt.
"Geschwindigkeit: Mittel" steht dort in erster Linie, weil die meisten Trails eher flach verlaufen und daher ein bisschen Kondition dem Spaß zugute kommt. Bergauf wird's aber definitiv eher gemütlich.

"Schwierigkeit: Schwer" orientiert sich an den bei uns üblichen Trails. Also tatsächlich eher S2. Viele Wurzeln hauptsächlich, aber auch ein paar Spitzkehren und kurze Rampen.

Also komm mit! 

@Claus: viel Spaß!

*edit* Ach ja, Richtung Dutch Mountains geht's nicht, sondern eher in die entgegengesetzte Richtung (Roetgen). (Ungefähr die Ecke, die ich mit dir, Claus, auch gefahren bin.) Hasselbachgraben ist vielleicht ein Begriff für manche.


----------



## shmee (19. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bis morgen, Glühwein-Trinken nimmst du mit morgen abend oder?



Zum Thema Glühwein: Ab wann werdet ihr denn so auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt aufschlagen? Werde wohl nachkommen und die Teerrunde auslassen, hab noch zu viel zu tun.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> leg noch die Bordverpflegung drauf und ich wäre zu 90% dabei
> 
> Natürlich nur mit Händchenhalten an den S3 Trails...
> ...


 
Ich hätte noch so einen selbstgebackenen Müsliriegel. Ist etwas hart, aber den könnte ich noch drauflegen 

Gibt ja nur leider anscheinend keine S3 Trails 

Morgen abend wollte ich dabei sein. Aber Chris hat schon wieder das böse Wort Teerrunde erwähnt


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2009)

PacMan schrieb:


> Frag doch mich!
> ...
> 
> Also komm mit!
> ...



Hehe, 
Recht hast du 

Wenn Samstag frei, bin ich dabei. Schoner habe ich ja für den von Melanie geplanten Ausflug in die Bikeparks eh besorgt gehabt.

Hätte Lust, ein wenig härter/schwieriger zu rocken, und wenn es bergauf gemütlich ist, wunderbar!

@Melanie1:
Hm, lecker Riegel. Ich seh schon, ich muß mir die Mitfahrt verdienen...wann wolltest du losfahren?

@Melanie2:
Also ich weiß nicht, was der Uwe so geplant hat, aber Teer hört sich eigentlich so gar nicht nach ihm an...

Aber wer weiß, die Runde am Sonntag soll ja auch trailarm sein??? 
Uwe, alles ok bei dir 

Wenn es gut läuft, das Ladegerät funzt und ich halbwegs aus dem Büro rauskomme, bin ich morgen abend zumindest zum Trinken dabei 
Zumindest habe ich die TeamIIIer ja zum Trinken genötigt, da kann ich ja schlecht schwächeln...

grüße
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2009)

Ich habe noch nicht genau geguckt, wie lange wir brauchen. Würde mal tippen 45 - 60 Minuten. Also ca. 9:30 (allerspätestens 9:45Uhr). Mein Auto ist zwar gross, aber nicht sehr schnell


----------



## sun909 (19. November 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> Zum Thema Glühwein: Ab wann werdet ihr denn so auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt aufschlagen? Werde wohl nachkommen und die Teerrunde auslassen, hab noch zu viel zu tun.



sorry, fast vergessen...

Denke, wir werden so um acht dort aufschlagen. 

Der Markt hat bis 21.00 Uhr geöffnet, das reicht für 3-4 Glühweine, müssen uns ja noch was für den Rest des Winters aufsparen 

Vermute, wir zielen in Richtung Windmühle am Friedensplatz, da man dort mit den Rädern ganz gut stehen kann. 

Aber mal sehen, wie voll es ist; bei den Temperaturen schwenken wir vielleicht auch auf Kölsch um 

@Chillmirage: 
Du Wahnsinniger, was ist los mit dir? Bist du unter die Marathon-Läufer gegangen? Da denkt man, du schießt uns mit deinen Radfahrpunkten wieder an die Spitze und dann sehe ich nur Laufen, Laufen, Laufen...  Ts, ist dein Radel kaputt? Dann bauen wir dir mal schnell einen neuen Steuersatz ein  Schöne Grüße und bis bald wieder!
grüße


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

So liebe Leute, wer Lust hat, morgen noch zwei Stündchen vor dem Glühwein zu radeln, der finde sich um 18.00 an der Annabergerstr. ein.
Es geht durch den Kottenforst!
Ziel: der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt um Glühwein zu schlürfen und Team III
zu treffen!


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> Ach, ich seh grad, Ahrtal ist ja eh Samstag, da kann ich leider nicht. So oder so, würde Sonntag gern fahren, gern lang, aber eher gemütlich und mit Trails.



Schlage vor, dass auch eine langsame Truppe von der Tomburg startet.
Vielleicht mit späterer Zusammenführung und gemeinsamer Einkehr.
Wie schaut´s!? Interesse?!


----------



## Konfuzius (19. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ziel: der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt um Glühwein zu schlürfen und Team III zu treffen!



Soll ich Euch morgen die SIT-DVDs von Finale mitbringen?
Wo trifft man Euch denn an?


----------



## surftigresa (19. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> So liebe Leute, wer Lust hat, morgen noch zwei Stündchen vor dem Glühwein zu radeln, der finde sich um 18.00 an der Annabergerstr. ein.
> Es geht durch den Kottenforst!
> Ziel: der Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt um Glühwein zu schlürfen und Team III
> zu treffen!


 
Ich wäre dabei. Aber wo in der Annabergerstr.  Die scheint ganz schön lang zu sein...


----------



## Enrgy (19. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Aber wo in der Annabergerstr.  Die scheint ganz schön lang zu sein...



hast doch´n bike. gibts noch punkte fürs startplatz suchen...


----------



## Redfraggle (19. November 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei. Aber wo in der Annabergerstr.  Die scheint ganz schön lang zu sein...



Ecke Im Bachele.Steht ein Turm an der Ecke.

@ Konfuzius: das wäre sehr nett von Dir, wenn Du die DVDs mitbringen würdest. So wie ich Carsten verstanden habe, treffen wir uns am Friedensplatz an der Weihnachtspyramide.Bitte um Bestätigung!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (20. November 2009)

Hi,
das neue Ladegerät funzt nicht 

Und ich muß meine Planung für heute abend umwerfen.

Mit anderen Worten: Bin nicht dabei; bitte mit TeamIII wg. Treffpunkt ggf. in Verbindung setzen, poste bei denen auch noch.

Viel Spaß
C.


----------



## Konfuzius (20. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> @ Konfuzius: das wäre sehr nett von Dir, wenn Du die DVDs mitbringen würdest. So wie ich Carsten verstanden habe, treffen wir uns am Friedensplatz an der Weihnachtspyramide.Bitte um Bestätigung!



Ok, dann pack' ich die DVDs ein.
Treffpunkt werden wir hoffentlich finden.
Wir sind aber vermutlich nicht vor 20:30-20:40 Uhr vor Ort...


----------



## philbertII (20. November 2009)

Hallihallo,

@Barbara: ich komme heute auch mit Radeln - Glühweintrinken klappt dann leider nicht mehr - aber das machen wir ja sicher (hoffentlich) nicht nur einmal...?!

Zur allgemeinen Planungsverwirrung: Ich habe da noch eine leckere MTB-Option anzubieten: morgen und übermorgen fahre ich kurzfristig mit einer MTB-Clique (4 Frauen+4 Männer) im Pfälzer Wald! Es sind noch Plätze frei!!! Viele wunderschöne Trails, einige Höhenmeter (schätze zw. 1200-1600m) - evtl auch mehr... hängt von Fitness der Truppe und Laune des Guide ab. Es wird immer auf alle gewartet. Übernachtung ca. 40,- Euro. Abfahrt/Treffpunkt für die Bonner Sa früh, 6 Uhr bei mir, Rückfahrt So nachmittag, so dass man am So Abend wieder in Bonn ist. Platz für ein Rad + eine Person noch in Büsschen ab Linz frei. Bei mehr Personen organisieren wir. Man braucht kein Licht - wir fahren nur im Hellen.  Es ist immer ein super Rad-Event. Weitere Specials: das Essen am Abend  und evtl. Saunabesuch zum Abschluss am So...! Na, irgendwer spontan Lust bekommen? Bin bis heute Nachmittag ca. 17 Uhr online. Neben Radklamotten also nur noch der Saunaanzug einzustecken....
Bis heute abend - VG Sabine


----------



## joscho (20. November 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Ok, dann pack' ich die DVDs ein.
> Treffpunkt werden wir hoffentlich finden.
> Wir sind aber vermutlich nicht vor 20:30-20:40 Uhr vor Ort...



Stimmt, ist Gegenwind angesagt  Und echt kein Glühweinwetter. Das mit der Klimaerwärmung scheint endlich zu funktionieren.
War gerade mal draußen - fühlt sich wie Frühling an und schreit deutlich mehr nach einem kühlen Weizen


----------



## Andreas-MTB (20. November 2009)

Also letztes Jahr war es so, daß der Weihnachtsmarkt um 21:00 Uhr geschlossen hat. Wie es dieses Jahr ist, darüber bin ich nicht informiert. Möglich daß wir auch mal in die Richtung unterwegs sind.


----------



## Tazz (20. November 2009)

Hallo Andreas 

Dieses Jahr müßte er auch wieder so um 21.00 Uhr schliessen ....
ist aber nicht so schlimm  wir müssen ja auch wieder zurück rollen

Dann bis gleich


----------



## Merlin (22. November 2009)

So, melde mich im Rheinland zurück.

Tour für Dienstag ist eingetragen, hoffentlich passt das Wetter.


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2009)

Moin Tom,
heute die Tour kann ich nicht, da lassen wir die Kollegen mal ein wenig ziehen...

Morgen abend scheint der trockene Teil des Abends zu sein, da bin ich am Start 

grüße
sun909


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2009)

So,
leider muß ich mich für morgen austragen.

Muß noch zur Impfung und da passt es sonst nicht wirklich 

Nun denn, dafür sieht es mit Mittwoch besser aus...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> leider muß ich mich für morgen austragen.
> 
> Muß noch zur Impfung und da passt es sonst nicht wirklich
> ...



Du weißt aber schon, das man je nach Impfung keinen Sport machen soll.


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2009)

> Du weißt aber schon, das man je nach Impfung keinen Sport machen soll.




Zum ausgleichen der Erdrotation sollte es aber reichen und für Punkte ist das genug...


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2009)

"soll" 

Mal hören, was der Doc so sagt, wäre ja doof, wenn wir euch wegen so etwas noch weiter ziehen lassen müßten...

Ne ne, die neue Staffel "24" ist da, volle 20h Programm für die Aufenthalte in der  chinesischen Botschaft sind gesichert 

grüße


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> "soll"
> 
> Mal hören, was der Doc so sagt, wäre ja doof, wenn wir euch wegen so etwas noch weiter ziehen lassen müßten...
> 
> ...



Für das Sehen der 7. Staffel gibt es glaube ich die doppelte Punktzahl. Steht aber auch im Booklet.


----------



## Redfraggle (23. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> "soll"
> 
> Mal hören, was der Doc so sagt, wäre ja doof, wenn wir euch wegen so etwas noch weiter ziehen lassen müßten...
> 
> ...



Abgesehen davon, daß ich mich nicht impfen lassen würde, empfehle ich Dir dringend Dich nach der Impfung zu schonen!
Alle Kollegen, die sich impfen habe lassen, hatten ziemliche Nebenwirkungen
und waren krank geschrieben, mein Chef inklusive!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (23. November 2009)

Nix Schweinegrippe impfen...

Ist Urlaubsimpfung 

Aber danke für eure Sorgen um meinen geschundenen Körper 

schöne grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. November 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, daß ich mich nicht impfen lassen würde, empfehle ich Dir dringend Dich nach der Impfung zu schonen!
> Alle Kollegen, die sich impfen habe lassen, hatten ziemliche Nebenwirkungen
> und waren krank geschrieben, mein Chef inklusive!
> Lg. Barbara



Dein Chef kann sich Krank schreiben lassen. Ist ja cool. Den Job möchte ich auch haben.


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2009)

Am Freitag gibt es eine Stammtisch Special-Edition in Hennef mit "Gastspiel" auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9544


Näheres auch hier:

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=86152&page=24&highlight=stammtisch


----------



## Konfuzius (23. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Zum ausgleichen der Erdrotation sollte es aber reichen und für Punkte ist das genug...



Zum Ausgleichen der Erdrotation musst Du in unseren Breiten einen Schnitt von  - wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab - ungefähr 1048 km/h haben.
Sollte mit der Impfung machbar sein


----------



## ultra2 (23. November 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Zum Ausgleichen der Erdrotation musst Du in unseren Breiten einen Schnitt von  - wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab - ungefähr 1048 km/h haben.



Müßte nach Carstens Training eigentlich GA1 sein.


----------



## joscho (23. November 2009)

Konfuzius schrieb:


> Zum Ausgleichen der Erdrotation musst Du in unseren Breiten einen Schnitt von  - wenn ich mich nicht verrechnet hab - ungefähr 1048 km/h haben.
> Sollte mit der Impfung machbar sein



Shit, dann lass ich mich doch impfen


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Shit, dann lass ich mich doch impfen



Oh je............ die Impfung brauche ich dann wohl auch


----------



## Merlin (23. November 2009)

> Oh je............ die Impfung brauche ich dann wohl auch





> Shit, dann lass ich mich doch impfen




Und achtet darauf, dass es der Impfstoff *mit* dem Verstärker ist...


----------



## Tazz (23. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und achtet darauf, dass es der Impfstoff *mit* dem Verstärker ist...





 na sicher doch sonst komme ich doch nicht auf das Tempo


----------



## Fungrisu (24. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ne ne, die neue Staffel "24" ist da, volle 20h Programm für die Aufenthalte in der  chinesischen Botschaft sind gesichert



Die habe ich schon komplett gesehen!!!
Wenn du magst kann ich dir die kurzfassung erzählen und du kannst dich wieder auf´s biken konzentrieren 

Gruß Jörg


----------



## sun909 (24. November 2009)

Pfui,
lass das!

Sind ja, Moment, Taschenrechner rauskram... ohne Werbung satte 72 Punkte, die ich damit in der Botschaft erradeln kann, wenn es draußen sifft und schifft 

Sonst ist es ja soooooooo langweilig auf der Rolle, gähn, da muß schon etwas mit Krabumm und Testosteron her. Sprich nicht allzu hoher Anspruch, aber viele bunte Bilder 

Allerdings werde ich heftigen Verstärker brauchen, um auf die 1086km/h zu kommen?!

Heiß ich Rallef???  

grüße
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (24. November 2009)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Die habe ich schon komplett gesehen!!!
> Wenn du magst kann ich dir die kurzfassung erzählen und du kannst dich wieder auf´s biken konzentrieren Gruß Jörg


 
Jörg  .. laß den Quatsch .... Carsten fährt mit seinem Hamsterrad doch die meisten Punkte des Teams ein!!



ultra2 schrieb:


> Müßte nach Carstens Training eigentlich GA1 sein.


 
Mag gar nicht dran denken, was Carsten für einen Schnitt im GA1 Bereich am Ende des Winterpokals fährt !


----------



## ultra2 (24. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...um auf die 1086km/h zu kommen?!
> 
> Heiß ich Rallef???
> 
> ...



Den müßen wir auf 1086km/h runterbremsen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. November 2009)

Ich bin leider für heute Abend raus. Gehe jetzt erst ins Bett. Viel Spass heute Abend.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2009)

Wenn das Wetter nicht noch besser wird, dann gibt das heute abend eh nix...


----------



## philbertII (24. November 2009)

...und ich bin noch so heftig erkältet, dass ich lieber noch einen Tag das Haus/Bett hüte, damit es morgen was mit einer ersten Rollrunde wird... Wer sich auch immer heute abend auf die Piste begibt: Viel Spass dabei!
VG Sabine


----------



## sun909 (24. November 2009)

lt. Wetterbericht sieht es trocken aus....

Was ist mit der Teer-Runde morgen? Steht die?

Hab nix mehr gehört 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2009)

Steht wohl, ich kann aber nicht. Mail mal Boris an.


----------



## Enduro_Alex (24. November 2009)

hallo zusammen,

wäre schon prinzipiell bereit mich im schlamm zu suhlen. Es hat ja nun endlich wieder aufgehört zu regnen...allerdings wohne ich erst seit ein paar Wochen in Bonn und kenne das Gelände dementsprechend wenig. Es sollte also zumindest ein ortskundiger Guide dabei sein...

grüße
alex


----------



## shmee (24. November 2009)

Also wenn es nicht grad aus Eimern gießt, hab ich gegen ne Runde suhlen nix einzuwenden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. November 2009)

Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> ...
> Es sollte also zumindest ein ortskundiger Guide dabei sein...
> 
> grüße
> alex



Hehe, 
du weißt aber schon, dass du dich im Team mit VERFAHRGARANTIE angemeldet hast 

Zur Not kann auch der Shmee guiden, ich bin heut ja leider raus...

Tom: Alternativ am Do?

grüße


----------



## philbertII (24. November 2009)

Welche Teerrunde meint ihr denn? Das EIFELwolf-WPTeam trifft sich morgen 18 Uhr zur Rollrunde an der Niederdollendorfer Fähre/Alte Bastei - wenn ihr das meint? Wir sind erst zu zweit - wäre nett, wenn noch jemand dazustoßen würde  !

VG Sabine



sun909 schrieb:


> lt. Wetterbericht sieht es trocken aus....
> 
> Was ist mit der Teer-Runde morgen? Steht die?
> 
> ...


----------



## Enduro_Alex (24. November 2009)

verfahren is ok...aber so halbwegs eine peilung sollte schon irgend jemand haben...hab zwar auch gps...aber da weiß ja man ja auch nicht wo die guten wege sind.
dann bis später.

alex
p.s.: kleine vorwarnung - bin seit 8 Wochen das erste mal wieder richtig auf dem bike


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2009)

Keine Sorge, ein ortskundiger Guide ist anwesend...


----------



## shmee (24. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Keine Sorge, ein ortskundiger Guide ist anwesend...



Ich hoffe mal, du meinst dich. Ich hab es ja letzte Woche sogar geschafft aus den Breibergen heraus die Korferberge zu verpassen.


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2009)

Nicht schlecht...wobei die schon ein wenig versteckt sind.

Also ja, ich meinte mich.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (24. November 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> Welche Teerrunde meint ihr denn? Das EIFELwolf-WPTeam trifft sich morgen 18 Uhr zur Rollrunde an der Niederdollendorfer Fähre/Alte Bastei - wenn ihr das meint? Wir sind erst zu zweit - wäre nett, wenn noch jemand dazustoßen würde  !
> 
> VG Sabine



Keine Chance um 18.00 Uhr, das ist von Beuel ein wenig zu weit weg für eine GA1 Strecke 

Wo wollt ihr lang? Richtung Zivilisation oder weiter gen Süden?



Enduro_Alex schrieb:


> verfahren is ok...aber so halbwegs eine peilung sollte schon irgend jemand haben.......
> 
> alex
> p.s.: kleine vorwarnung - bin seit 8 Wochen das erste mal wieder richtig auf dem bike



Keine Panik, auf der einen Seite ist der Rhein, da kann man sich nicht groß verfahren 



shmee schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, du meinst dich. Ich hab es ja letzte Woche sogar geschafft aus den Breibergen heraus die Korferberge zu verpassen.



Das passiert in den besten Kreisen 

Ach ja, Alex, noch ein Tipp: Immer schön HINTER dem Chris fahren, ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen besser für Bike und Fahrer....


----------



## philbertII (24. November 2009)

Hallo Carsten,
ich hab keine Ahnung! Wir könnten natürlich in Richtung Beuel fahren und dich dort aufsammeln?! Mail mal den EIFELwolf an, ich weiß nicht, wie die sonst immer fahren... VG Sabine


----------



## Enduro_Alex (24. November 2009)

@shmee entschuldige die kurzfristige absage - aber ich schaffe es auch nicht...komm nicht aus dem büro los...sorry - hoffe du liest das noch.

grüße

alex


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2009)

Ich habs noch gelesen...


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2009)

So, es war eine kleine aber feine Runde heute abend. Am Treffpunkt fanden sich noch Christian (shmee) und Jerry ein. Letzterer verließ uns aber nach dem Nücker Felsenweg, so dass Christian und ich alleine zu den Breibergen weitergezogen sind.

Standesgemäß gabs auch zweimal den Käfer, allerdings in der "light" Version, d.h. Bodenkontakt mit zwei von vier Extremitäten. 
Dummerweise waren sowohl Rebecca wie auch Carsten nicht dabei, so dass diese Aufgabe heute mir zuviel.  Christian hat natürlich seinen Teil wie gewohnt durch hinterher fahren beigetragen.


----------



## shmee (24. November 2009)

In der Tat, eine feine Runde, schön traillastig. Wir wissen jetzt auch, dass die erste Serpentine im Rebecca-Gedächtnistrail im Matsch ne echte Herausforderung ist.


----------



## Merlin (24. November 2009)

> dass die erste Serpentine im Rebecca-Gedächtnistrail im Matsch ne echte Herausforderung ist.


Vorallem hat sie uns gelehrt, dass man durchaus mit beiden Rädern *seitlich* den Hang runterrutschen kann. 

Die Grube haben wir dann vernünftigerweise ausgelassen.


----------



## Sechser (24. November 2009)

Nee, das war heute nicht mein Ding!

Aber ich sehe, ihr habt noch viel Spaß gehabt ...


----------



## sun909 (25. November 2009)

Tom, 
und ich sag noch... 





sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> Ach ja, Alex, noch ein Tipp: Immer schön HINTER dem Chris fahren, ist aus gesundheitlichen Gründen besser für Bike und Fahrer....



Nun denn, gut, dass ihr heile geblieben seid!

Termin für nächste Woche ab Köwi...

Runde nächste Woche...

grüße

P.S. Danke für den Hinweis, wir fahren natürlich Dienstag 01.12.; nicht am 03.12.... Ist geändert


----------



## Enduro_Alex (25. November 2009)

Die nächste Woche klingt als Einstiegstour nach einer längeren Pause doch zu hart...schade.

Falls sich noch eine Softietruppe für nächste Woche zum Radeln begeistern kann, wäre ich dabei ;-)

grüße
alex


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (25. November 2009)

Hi Alex,
je nach Wetter fahren wir noch an einem anderen Tag 

Einfach hier im Forum schauen, evt. auch noch diesen Donnerstag ab Beuel.

Ggf. aber als Teerrunde, da sind die Beratungen noch nicht ganz abgeschlossen...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTBKäfer (25. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Standesgemäß gabs auch zweimal den Käfer, allerdings in der "light" Version, d.h. Bodenkontakt mit zwei von vier Extremitäten.
> Dummerweise waren sowohl Rebecca wie auch Carsten nicht dabei, so dass diese Aufgabe heute mir zuviel.  Christian hat natürlich seinen Teil wie gewohnt durch hinterher fahren beigetragen.


 
Tom, so ein Anfängerfehler (vor Christian zu fahren), sollte DIR doch eigentlich nicht mehr passieren  (ich hätte es aber schon gern gesehen, wie Du den Abhang runter gerutscht bist )



shmee schrieb:


> In der Tat, eine feine Runde, schön traillastig. Wir wissen jetzt auch, dass die erste Serpentine im Rebecca-Gedächtnistrail im Matsch ne echte Herausforderung ist.


 
Also ich finde diese Serpentine ja auch im trockenen Zustand eine echte Herausforderung . Außerdem finde ich es total gemein, daß ihr den Trail dann fahrt, wenn ich nicht dabei sein kann !!!!



sun909 schrieb:


> Tom,
> Termin für nächste Woche ab Köwi...
> Runde nächste Woche...


 
JA!! ICH, ICH ... bin dabei !


----------



## Enduro_Alex (25. November 2009)

@sun909 hab wahrscheinlich schon war vor...bin aber bei runden aber beuel immer gerne dabei als beuler ;-)
wird teer auch mit dem mtb gefahren?

frage: gibt es als neuer noch andere wichtige threads die ich beachte sollte?


----------



## sun909 (25. November 2009)

Hi,
Als Beueler (!) (Beuler sind die, die immer ihre Räder kaputt machen  ), darfst du auch gerne mit dem MTB mit die Teer-Runden fahren. 

Das sind GA1 Runden, der eine fährt sie mit MTB, der andere mit Straßenbereifung auf dem MTB, nach Lust und Laune.

Die sind gemütlich.

andere Threads: Puh, wo willst du anfangen? Geh einfach mal über "neue Beiträge", dann findest du an einem Tag so ein buntes Allerlei aus Beiträgen. 

Im Lokalforum lohnend sind m.E. die Abstimmungen über das Bild des Monats, der Stammtisch, um mal Leute sauber und gut riechend zu treffen, je nach Geschwindigkeit ist die ein oder andere Truppe interessant.

Bei Fragen sonst einfach diese per PN oder Mail oder hier stellen.

grüße

P.S. Käfer/Merlin/Chillmirage: Ok, ab Dienstag also blasen wir wieder zur Attacke? Dann haben die TeamIIIer genug Zeit für den Platz an der Sonne gehabt


----------



## Merlin (25. November 2009)

> ich hätte es aber schon gern gesehen, wie Du den Abhang runter gerutscht bist


Wobei das noch recht unspektakulär ausgegangen ist, den Käfer gabs dann erst im zweiten Versuch. 



> Außerdem finde ich es total gemein, daß ihr den Trail dann fahrt, wenn ich nicht dabei sein kann
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Das hätte aber einen Käfer nach dem anderen gegeben.  Je nach Passage war das schon schwer rutschig.

Aber für dich bauen wir den natürlich gerne nochmal ein und ziehen dich dann aus den diversen Gruben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2009)

So das Cannondale ist fertig ich werde gleich mal ne Prüf- und Einstellfahrt machen. Wenn es klappt bin ich dann nächste Woche mit Fully unterwegs geil oder??

Grüße Micha


----------



## ultra2 (25. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So das Cannondale ist fertig.....
> ...geil oder??
> 
> Grüße Micha



Habe ich bei meinem Cannondale Fully zuerst auch gedacht.

Welches isses denn?


----------



## Merlin (25. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So das Cannondale ist fertig ich werde gleich mal ne Prüf- und Einstellfahrt machen. Wenn es klappt bin ich dann nächste Woche mit Fully unterwegs geil oder??
> 
> Grüße Micha




Wolltes du mir nicht vorher die Durin zwecks Wartung geben?


----------



## bergfloh 7 (25. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So das Cannondale ist fertig ich werde gleich mal ne Prüf- und Einstellfahrt machen. Wenn es klappt bin ich dann nächste Woche mit Fully unterwegs geil oder??
> 
> Grüße Micha



Wie jetzt?! Du hast Dir doch nicht zufällig ein anständiges Rad gekauft. Es hat nicht etwa eine von diesen mir geliebten anständigen Gabeln, die andere Neider als defekt bezeichnen.
Gruß und Willkommen im Lebenslange Garantie Club!!!
Vossi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2009)

Weder hat es eine von den defekten Gabeln, noch ist es neu. Es ist ein altes Schätzchen und hat einen Defekten Dämpfer wie ich feststellen mußte. also erst mal den Dämpfer einschicken. Das Rad ist ja auch nur für diesen Winter. Ich denke mal das sollte sogar ein Cannondale schaffen.

Grüße Micha.

Ps. Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit dem Ahrglühen aus? Hast du nicht Lust mit zu fahren?


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wolltes du mir nicht vorher die Durin zwecks Wartung geben?



So was gutes baue ich doch nicht in ein Cannondale.


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Habe ich bei meinem Cannondale Fully zuerst auch gedacht.
> 
> Welches isses denn?



So schnell ist der Traum zerplatzt. Ist doch noch nicht fertig der Däpfer aber


----------



## MTBKäfer (26. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> P.S. Käfer/Merlin/Chillmirage: Ok, ab Dienstag also blasen wir wieder zur Attacke? Dann haben die TeamIIIer genug Zeit für den Platz an der Sonne gehabt


 
JAHA das machen wir !!! 



Merlin schrieb:


> Das hätte aber einen Käfer nach dem anderen gegeben.  Je nach Passage war das schon schwer rutschig.
> Aber für dich bauen wir den natürlich gerne nochmal ein und ziehen dich dann aus den diversen Gruben.


 
Ihr seid auch schon ein wenig wahnsinnig, wo es vorher nochmal schön geregnet hatte da lang zu fahren  ... schade, daß in den Gruben kein Match ist, dann würde man weicher fallen


----------



## Merlin (26. November 2009)

> Ihr seid auch schon ein wenig wahnsinnig


Wir?  Ach was, nein. 

Wir fallen halt nicht so oft...


----------



## sun909 (26. November 2009)

*räusper*... von wem redest du? 

Meinst du ab nächstem Jahr, weil wir unsere Sturzquote für dieses Jahr deutlich übererfüllt haben  ?

bis morgen
C.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (26. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> *räusper*... von wem redest du?
> 
> Meinst du ab nächstem Jahr, weil wir unsere Sturzquote für dieses Jahr deutlich übererfüllt haben  ?
> 
> ...



Du meinst, du hast deine Sturzquote erfüllt.  Ich bin noch ganz gut dabei.

Und Rebecca....hat die überhaupt sowas wie ne Sturzquote und wenn ja, wie hoch ist die?


----------



## TriggerLH (26. November 2009)

Hallo an alle!

Ich war gestern ein wenig mit meinem Hund unterwegs und musste fesstellen, dass der "Upps-" Pfad, oder auch "Piep-" Trail im Lohmarer Wald (dort wo gerne schon mal zum Techniktraining hingefahren wird) am Einstieg völlig mit Baumstämmen blockiert ist. 
Über die Bäume klettern hilft da auch nicht mehr. Der Weg ist allerdings von dort aus, wo man ganz kurz auf den Reitweg kommt und direkt wieder auf den Trail fährt, befahrbar.
Ich denke, das die Bäume da bald wieder weg sind, aber bei dem nassen Wetter im Moment sollte man dem Trail und auch den eigenen Knochen zuliebe dort sowieso eher nicht herfahren.

Das nur als kleine Info an alle, die es interessieren könnte.

Beste Grüße, 
Lars


----------



## Blut Svente (26. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So was gutes baue ich doch nicht in ein Cannondale.


----------



## MTBKäfer (26. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und Rebecca....hat die überhaupt sowas wie ne Sturzquote und wenn ja, wie hoch ist die?


 
Hmm ja also  wenn es danach gehen würde müßte ich wohl ab nächstes Jahr bis zum Ende meiner MTB Karriere sturzfrei fahren , mal ausgenommen Christian fährt hinter mir !


----------



## Merlin (26. November 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Hmm ja also  wenn es danach gehen würde müßte ich wohl ab nächstes Jahr bis zum Ende meiner MTB Karriere sturzfrei fahren , mal ausgenommen Christian fährt hinter mir !




Da du hoffentlich eine längere MTB Karriere planst, wird das aber ganz schön schwierig werden.


----------



## surftigresa (26. November 2009)

Hi!

Ich kann morgen in Hennef leider nicht dabei sein. Aber wie wär's denn mal mit dem Kölner Weihnachtsmarkt nächsten Freitag? 

Wo Ihr doch wieder angreifen wollt, kann Euch die lange An- und Abreise doch nur recht sein, oder?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Merlin (26. November 2009)

Hi Melanie,

der Boris hatte sowas schon angedacht, nur leider kann ich nächsten Freitag nicht. Vielleicht die Woche drauf?


----------



## surftigresa (27. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hi Melanie,
> 
> der Boris hatte sowas schon angedacht, nur leider kann ich nächsten Freitag nicht. Vielleicht die Woche drauf?


 
100% kann ich da noch nicht sagen, ob ich dann in Köln bin. Aber wenn Ihr das so plant, würde ich es auf jeden Fall versuchen.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2009)

Hi,
also konkret:

am 04. kann ich auch nicht; am 11.12. ginge; 18.12. nicht 

Ergo schlage ich den 11.12. vor, surprise surprise 

grüße


----------



## joscho (27. November 2009)

> Zitat von *sun909*
> 
> 
> _P.S. Käfer/Merlin/Chillmirage: Ok, ab Dienstag also blasen wir wieder zur Attacke? Dann haben die TeamIIIer genug Zeit für den Platz an der Sonne gehabt
> ...


_

Vielleicht solltet ihr Euch mit euren Sonnen am Lenker zufrieden geben 

_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (27. November 2009)

ups, doppelt....


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> _
> Vielleicht solltet ihr Euch mit euren Sonnen am Lenker zufrieden geben
> _



na na na, wer will uns denn da schon abschreiben?

Der WP ist noch lang, und Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall 

Aber das können wir ja heute bei einem oder zwei Glühwein andiskutieren 

grüße


----------



## joscho (27. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> na na na, wer will uns denn da schon abschreiben?
> 
> Der WP ist noch lang, und Hochmut kommt vor dem Fall
> 
> ...



Ne ne, so wollte ich das gar nicht verstanden haben  Und ein Platz an (beziehungsweise hinter) der kleinen Sonne ist ja auch nicht so schlecht


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2009)

ah so,
dann müssen wir aber trotzdem nachher ein zwei Glühwein trinken 

Oder Eierpunsch...

grüße


----------



## Merlin (27. November 2009)

> dann müssen wir aber trotzdem nachher ein zwei Glühwein trinken



Nach dem, was ich zuletzt in deren Thread gelesen habe, bleibt es aber nicht bei ein oder zwei Glühwein...


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nach dem, was ich zuletzt in deren Thread gelesen habe, bleibt es aber nicht bei ein oder zwei Glühwein...



wünsche eich viel Spass dabei.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nach dem, was ich zuletzt in deren Thread gelesen habe, bleibt es aber nicht bei ein oder zwei Glühwein...



Das ist doch deren Plan, sonst kommen die ja nicht auf die Punkte 

Oder was meinst du, wie die Fahrzeiten zusammen kommen? Mit Schlangenlinien quer über die ganze Breite wird auch aus 10km Strecke eine 3h Fahrt 

Treffpunkt heute können wir dann auch bei Holger machen, oder?

grüße

P.S. Micha: das nächste Mal trinken dann an einem Tag deiner Wahl ok?


----------



## Merlin (27. November 2009)

O.k. 18 Uhr beim Holger, fix und fertig umgezogen, von da aus gehts dann gleich weiter. Der Treffpunkt am Rhein wird also nicht angefahren.


----------



## philbertII (27. November 2009)

Oh ja! Genau! - Micha: da müssen wir uns dann absprechen! Will auch mal mal mit zum Glühweinbetrinken !!!! (Gibts da ein geheimes Punktekonto...?!)
Grüße
Sabine



sun909 schrieb:


> P.S. Micha: das nächste Mal trinken dann an einem Tag deiner Wahl ok?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...bla, bla, bla...



Bringst du deine Rolle mit?


----------



## joscho (27. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ah so,
> dann müssen wir aber trotzdem nachher ein zwei Glühwein trinken
> 
> Oder Eierpunsch...
> ...



Ich glaub, dass schaffen wir


----------



## ultra2 (27. November 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> (Gibts da ein geheimes Punktekonto...?!)
> Grüße
> Sabine



Das ist das einzig relevante Punktekonto.


----------



## sun909 (27. November 2009)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bringst du deine Rolle mit?



Ne, heute nix Rolle, gestern reicht, sonst sind die DVDs wieder so schnell alle...

Und beim Eintragen der 7. Staffel gab es auch keine Doppeltpunkte, wie das von euch versprochen wurde  

Sabine: Hast du DAS Konto noch nicht entdeckt? Tja, ja, bist ja noch jung und unschuldig und so...


----------



## philbertII (27. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sabine: Hast du DAS Konto noch nicht entdeckt? Tja, ja, bist ja noch jung und unschuldig und so...


 
   - also, bevor ich durch zu viel Bewegung, nicht Rauchen und zu wenig Trinken das biologische Alter soweit reduziere, dass ich wieder in Windeln stecke, sollte ich wohl schleunigst gegenarbeiten - gut, dass die GW-Saison erst angefangen hat  !


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. November 2009)

philbertII schrieb:


> - also, bevor ich durch zu viel Bewegung, nicht Rauchen und zu wenig Trinken das biologische Alter soweit reduziere, dass ich wieder in Windeln stecke, sollte ich wohl schleunigst gegenarbeiten - gut, dass die GW-Saison erst angefangen hat  !



Wir können uns ja trösten Sabine es ist ja viel zu warm für Glühwein.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (27. November 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir können uns ja trösten Sabine es ist ja viel zu warm für Glühwein.


 
Sag das mal nicht. Der Wind ist ganz schön unangenehm.


----------



## Merlin (27. November 2009)

So, heute zusammen mit Carsten mal in der Disziplin Glühwein wettkippen gegen das Team III angetreten und auch da leider keinen Sieg davon getragen. Ich würde sagen, es war ein faires Unentschieden auf hohem Niveau. 

Dafür haben wir die Punktewertung heute wieder klar verloren.


----------



## ultra2 (28. November 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, heute zusammen mit Carsten mal in der Disziplin Glühwein wettkippen gegen das Team III angetreten und auch da leider keinen Sieg davon getragen. Ich würde sagen, es war ein faires Unentschieden auf hohem Niveau.
> 
> Dafür haben wir die Punktewertung heute wieder klar verloren.



Es war wirklich ein fairer Kampf den ihr einfach nicht gewinnen konntet.

Revanchematch in Köln.


----------



## Merlin (28. November 2009)

Moin moin,

wer hätte Lust, am Sonntag vormittag ein Ründchen zu drehen? Ich denke an ca. 3h...anschließender Besuch eines Weihnachtsmarktes nicht ausgeschlossen.


----------



## sun909 (30. November 2009)

So, 
für morgen abend ist es trocken (den ganzen Tag), aber mit 5° doch recht kühl angesagt. 

Also bitte pünktlich sein, wir werden nicht länger als 5 Minuten warten, da einige mit dem Rad anreisen und sonst schnell auskühlen...

Bis morgen dann, Abteilung Attacke! 

grüße
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. November 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> für morgen abend ist es trocken (den ganzen Tag), aber mit 5° doch recht kühl angesagt.
> 
> Also bitte pünktlich sein, wir werden nicht länger als 5 Minuten warten, da einige mit dem Rad anreisen und sonst schnell auskühlen...
> ...



Werde mein möglichstest tun


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2009)

Micha, das wäre juut 

Dafür schwächelt mein Radel, das Tretlager ist glaub ich fest... 

Muß ich gleich mal schauen, ob ich das noch gangbar kriege, sonst wird das schwierig heute; das drehte doch mit erheblich mehr Widerstand als eigentlich richtig wäre. Und das in beide Richtungen, es war also nicht die Bremse fest.

Nun denn, heute abend haben wir ja volles Haus, 10 Leute, davon 3 Holländer 

Bis später


----------



## Merlin (1. Dezember 2009)

> Muß ich gleich mal schauen, ob ich das noch gangbar kriege, sonst wird das schwierig heute;



Ich kann zur Not mit einem neuen Tretlager helfen, allerdings müsstest du es alleine einbauen. Meinen Keller samt Werkzeug kann ich aber zur Verfügung stellen, wenn dir das hilft.


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2009)

Tja, mal schauen, was die Mittagsrunde so sagt, wie tretbar das Ganze ist. 

Da heute so viele Holländer am Start sind, wird das Tempo ja eher höher sein; dann mit Handicap, mal sehen 

Ansonsten statte ich dem Holger einen Besuch ab und hole mir kurz ein Lager, dann käme ich auf deine Werkstatt zurück 

grüße


----------



## Handlampe (1. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nun denn, heute abend haben wir ja volles Haus, 10 Leute, davon 3 Holländer
> 
> Bis später




Schade, wäre gerne dabei....muss aber leider bis 21.24Uhr arbeiten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2009)

na dann nächste Woche 

Bzw. Sonntag sehen wir uns ja?

Und wer mag, am 11.12. werden wir uns für unser alternatives Punktekonto um rote Heißgetränke kümmern 

Klicken zum Suffen

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> na dann nächste Woche
> 
> Bzw. Sonntag sehen wir uns ja?
> 
> ...



So langsam wirst du mir immer unsympathicher Carsten. Man könnte glatt meinen du wolltest mich nicht bei den heißen roten Getränken dabei haben. Lasst es euch schmecken.
Wer hat denn Lust am Samstag Nachmittag mit nach Rech zu fahren? Werde mit meinem Sohn dort hinfahren. Da um 15 Uhr der Ritter von der Burg kommt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (1. Dezember 2009)

shit...

Scusi, haben wir letzten Freitag nach paar Glühwein ausgemacht....

Und ich habe ehrlich gesagt nicht dran gedacht, dass du an Freitagen ja nicht kannst.

Aber die Samstage sind bei mir dicht bis Weihnachten, am Sonntag sind wir an der Ahr, danach die Woche ginge auch noch am 13.12.?

Wärst du da am Start? Wann? Dann ist gleich ein Termin drin! Damit wir unseren Lieblingsbäcker nicht vergraulen 

Samstag muß ich gen Hennef, da nehme ich zwar mein Rad mit, aber nicht den Weg über Rech  

grüße


----------



## philbertII (1. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> shit...
> 
> danach die Woche ginge auch noch am 13.12.?
> 
> ...


 

jajaja!!! 13.12.! Da könnte ich dann auch endlich mal - bei mir ist doch immer schlecht an den Freitagabenden!!!
Sabine


----------



## Sechser (2. Dezember 2009)

Na, das war doch eine nette 4-Gipfel-Tour, auch wenn wir den fiesen Trail am Anfang wegen vorpreschender Gemeinde verpasst haben ... (das kommt davon, wenn man als Guide ohne Licht seine Schäfchen vor sich hertreibt )
Dank an Carsten


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Dezember 2009)

Ich möchte mich auch für die lustige Runde gestern bedanken. Ganz besonders für die Reperaturanleitung der Oranje-Garde. War sehr schön hast du gut gemacht Carsten.

Ps. Bei mir auf der Uhr standen dann auch 1046 hm.


----------



## surftigresa (2. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> na dann nächste Woche
> 
> Bzw. Sonntag sehen wir uns ja?
> 
> ...


 
Den 11. wäre ich auch dabei. Allerdings würde ich direkt in Köln zu Euch stossen. Habt Ihr eine Ahnung, wie lange Ihr braucht?

Am 13. würde es bei mir nicht klappen.


----------



## sun909 (2. Dezember 2009)

Jo,
war lustig gestern. 

Leider zwei Quälberge ausgelassen; dem Tempo der Holländer konnte und wollte ich nicht folgen 

Dafür haben wir die anderen vier "Hügel" mitgenommen, fast die 1000HM geknackt und  einen halben Käfer und eine Panne genossen. 

Dabei wurde der Tom fast mit der CO2-Patrone erlegt, ein Trauma, an dem er lange zu knabbern haben wird.

Und klar, war ein UST-Reifen 

Schön war´s, danke an alle Mitfahrer für einen lustigen Abend!

Wg. Glühweintouren werden wir am Sonntag nochmal konferieren und dann online gehen.

grüße
sun909


----------



## Merlin (2. Dezember 2009)

> Dabei wurde der Tom fast mit der CO2-Patrone erlegt


Und damit keine Missverständnisse aufkommen: ICH hatte keinen Plattfuß, ich war lediglich das Opfer. 

Vielleicht lags an dem Oranje-Witz kurz vorher?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2009)

hehe, du fährst ja auch nicht (mehr...) schlauchlos 

Ansonsten müssen wir unsere Tour-Ausschreibung an der Stelle mit dem Ersatzschlauch wohl noch etwas überarbeiten, CO2 Patronen mit aufnehmen und das Verbot von holländischen Garneelen im Reifen 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (3. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> und das Verbot von holländischen Garneelen im Reifen



Nein, das war keine Holländische!

Stamm: *Arthropoda*
Unterstamm: *Crustacea*
Ordnung: *Decapoda*
Unterordnung: *Dendrobranchiata* 
Familie: *Penaeidae*
Art: _Gamba notubius_

Oder: Die gemeine Mantelgarnele.


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2009)

ah, der Biologe hat es direkt erkannt 

Hatte jetzt anhand der Trikotfarbe auf die Art getippt...

Am Samstag bin ich wieder in Hennef und würde dort eine Tour anbieten. 

Start 11.00 Uhr HF-Bahnhof (bzw. wenn jemand mit der Bahn ankommt, auch paar Minuten später.

Dauer 4-5h

40km, 999  HM.

Grobe Tourdaten: Allner, Happerschoß, Staubrücke samt Trails, Steinbruch, HoChi, Talsperre, Heisterschoß, Drachenfliegerrampe, Bödigen, Bröl, Ansgar-Abfahrt.

Geschwindigkeit langsam-mittel, Schwierigkeit mittel

Termin erscheint nachher im LMB...

grüße


----------



## sun909 (3. Dezember 2009)

Termin Samstag Hennef:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9589

Würde mich freuen, ein paar Gesichter zu sehen, Wetter ist trocken, sonnig, aber kühl angesagt!

grüße


----------



## Andreas-MTB (3. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin Samstag Hennef:
> [] ... Wetter ist trocken, sonnig, aber kühl angesagt!...[]



Na, Dein Optimissmus in Ehren! Oder ist das schon das Glühweindelirium?


----------



## sun909 (4. Dezember 2009)

ach, 
das Glas ist halt halbvoll, ein wenig Regen kann uns doch nicht erschüttern 

Bist also dabei  ?

Ansonsten für die Dienstagsfahrer, Holländer, und wer noch alles mitfahren mag, ein paar Termine...

... es sollte für jeden etwas dabei sein 

Mit vielen Höhenmetern, weniger, langsam oder schneller...

05.12.09 Am Samstag in Hennef
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9589

06.12.09 Auswärtsspiel an der Ahr, mit Anfahrt wer will ab Bonn ab 11.00
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9285

08.12.09 Am Dienstag entspannt ab Beuel Richtung 7G
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9590

11.12.09 Am Freitag abend zum Glühweintrinken nach Kölle
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9581

15.12.09 Tour zum Rodderberg-Vorglühen ze Baachem
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9554

19.12.09 Weihnachtsfeier Biker in Bonn
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9358

20.12.09 Tour durch Kottenforst, Abschluß Weihnachtsmarkt Alfter
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9466

22.12.09 Letzte Dienstagsrunde auf dem Weihnachtsmarkt in Bonn
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9265

Schöne Grüße, wäre fein, auch die ein oder andere Nase zu sehen, deren Rad schon im Keller verstaubt 

(Trink-)Gelegenheiten gibt es doch genug...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Pench (4. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ahhh
> 
> 06.12.09 Auswärtsspiel an der Ahr, mit Anfahrt wer will ab Bonn ab 11.00
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9285



Hallo,

Ich würde gern am Sonntag mitfahren, aber bin weit weg vom Treffpunk. Gibt es freien Platz im Auto von jemandem?
Ich kann auch mit dem Zug dorthin fahren, aber suche Mitfahrer, weil ich mich nicht gut auskenne.

Grüße,
Pencho


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2009)

Hi Pencho,
so denn das Wetter will,starten wir mit dem Rad ab Bonn um 11.00 Uhr.

Oder den Blitzfitz anschreiben ob der noch Platz im Auto hat.

Gruesse


----------



## Pench (5. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi Pencho,
> so denn das Wetter will,starten wir mit dem Rad ab Bonn um 11.00 Uhr.
> 
> Oder den Blitzfitz anschreiben ob der noch Platz im Auto hat.
> ...



Hi,

cool, lieber mit dem Rad. Wo findet das Treff in Bonn statt ? 

Mfg,
Pench


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2009)

Bonn beuel am China Schiff


----------



## sun909 (5. Dezember 2009)

Edit: sofern es nicht in strömen regnet!

Dann werde ich nicht fahren. Butte Tel per PN oder Email schicken

gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Dezember 2009)

Carsten und Tom wolltet ihr jetzt bei mir vorbei kommen oder nicht? Wenn ja wann muß ich denn mit euch rechnen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (5. Dezember 2009)

Hi Micha,

ich bin für morgen leider raus, die Gesundheit hat mir einen Strich durch die Rechnung gemacht. Carsten will aber fahren und hat auch auf dem Schirm, dass er dich aufsammeln will (sagte er zumindest heute abend). Am besten, du rufst ihn mal an...


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Dezember 2009)

Überlege noch wegen morgen Abend.Soll ja wieder Regen geben.
Melde mich kurzfristig an.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (7. Dezember 2009)

...sollte es gestern auch  ...

Also bis morgen 

gruesse


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
wegen Unpässlichkeit des Guides wird der Termin heute ohne mich stattfinden müssen.


Wer trotzdem fahren mag, kann sich bitte mit dem Käfer in Kontakt setzen.

Den Termin am 13. werden wir wohl glühweintechnisch auch nicht halten können.

Bleibt also beim 11.12. als nächsten Termin bzw. den Teer-Rollrunden vorher 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2009)

Carsten, wie sieht es morgen abend bei dir aus? Wir könnten die geplante Rollrunde ja auch ins Gelände verlegen...


----------



## Merlin (8. Dezember 2009)

Carsten und ich werden morgen abend eine Teerrunde durch den KoFo drehen. Verfahrgarantie inklusive, denn es ist ja der Kofo. 

Wer mit will: Treffpunkt am Chinaschiff in Beuel (Kennedybrücke) um 18.30 Uhr.


----------



## sun909 (8. Dezember 2009)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Überlege noch wegen morgen Abend.Soll ja wieder Regen geben.
> Melde mich kurzfristig an.
> Lg. Barbara



Ok, du hast Recht mit dem Regen 

Morgen dabei?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Dezember 2009)

Ich wollte morgen Abend die Vorglühen Tor schon mal abfahren. Gibt es Jemanden der Lust hat mitzufahren? Wird schön Schlammig aber bestimmt nicht so wie im Kottenforst. Viel Spass euch beiden morgen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ok, du hast Recht mit dem Regen
> 
> Morgen dabei?
> 
> grüße



Eigentlich gerne, da ich ja mitlerweile auch den ein oder anderen Weg dort kenne, aber leider bin ich um diese Uhrzeit noch bei der Arbeit !
Euch trockenes Geläuf, da die Wetterfrösche für morgen auch nichts Gutes
vorhersagen.Hoffentlich irren die!


----------



## sun909 (9. Dezember 2009)

Ok,
der Termin für Freitag wurde aktualisiert, sollte jetzt jeder alle Infos finden!

Jemand was für Sonntag im Auge?

grüße

PS: Barbara. ne ne, mein Frosch sagt grad Sonne


----------



## Pench (9. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jemand was für Sonntag im Auge?



Auge Gottes?


----------



## surftigresa (9. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jemand was für Sonntag im Auge?


 
Also ich müsste mich am Sonntag noch mal so richtig verausgaben. Dachte da an eine laaaaaaange Tour im Ahrtal, evtl. mit Start an der Tomburg. Tempo kann ruhig gemässigt sein, aber eine grosse Runde sollte es werden.

Wär' das was?

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2009)

Hi Melanie,
habe Samstag abend Weihnachtsfeier 

Lange Tour im Ahrtal beglückt ja mein Bikerherz, da wäre ich ja glatt dabei.

Würde den Startpunkt aber z.B. auf Kahlenborner Höhe legen, das macht den Rückweg entspannter und man kann sich mehr an der Ahr austoben. 

Wobei Sonntag da immer ganz gut was mit Wanderern los ist. Aber vielleicht treiben sich die auch alle auf Weihnachtsmärkten rum?

Ich wäre dabei, wenn der Startzeitpunkt nicht vor 11 Uhr ist 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (10. Dezember 2009)

Oh ihr seid im Ahrtal! Fein dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht.

Wir kreuzen ab 10 Uhr dort herum.

gruß
Yogi

PS Zieht warme Socken an, et soll kalt werden


----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2009)

Wir treffen uns doch immer unterwegs oder 

Vielleicht bis Sonntag!

schöne grüße


----------



## Merlin (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich wäre ebenfalls interessiert, würde aber gerne nicht vor 12 Uhr starten...


----------



## surftigresa (10. Dezember 2009)

Ich wolle schon gerne spätestens um 11:00Uhr los, um vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit noch genügend Zeit zu haben.


----------



## Merlin (10. Dezember 2009)

Hmm, dann bin ich wahrscheinlich raus...


----------



## Handlampe (10. Dezember 2009)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Oh ihr seid im Ahrtal! Fein dann sehen wir uns ja vielleicht.
> 
> Wir kreuzen ab 10 Uhr dort herum.




...soso, dann braucht ihr ja doch keinen Guide mehr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (10. Dezember 2009)

...da war so oft von Freudenhaus die Rede, da ist so ein Guide nur hinderlich 

grüße


----------



## yogi71 (10. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...soso, dann braucht ihr ja doch keinen Guide mehr




Ohhhhhhhhh doch! Ich schreib doch wir kreuzen durch das Ahrtal.....d.h. wir werden mehr herumirren.
Ich denke wir zwei werden Januar mal wegen ner Tour quatschen!

Gruß
Yogi


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2009)

So,
wie schaut es aus heute mit Kölle, Weihnachtsmarkt und das 1/2 TeamIII unter den Tisch saufen 

Keiner mehr dabei? 

grüße


----------



## asphaltjunkie (11. Dezember 2009)

*ich ich ich* bin mit dabei. Aber erst ab Zündorf. Wann seit ihr ca. dort ?

Gruß Wolfgang


----------



## sun909 (11. Dezember 2009)

Sehr schön!

Zündorf vermute ich 19.15/19.30 Uhr, wir haben ja Zeit...

Schick mir doch deine Tel per PN, dann kann ich dir Bescheid geben, wann wir in Bonn loskommen und du mußt nicht so viel vorglühen 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (14. Dezember 2009)

Wer morgen mit nach Wachtberg zum Vorglühen will: Ich fahre von Beuel aus mit dem Rad, Treffpunkt am blauen Affen um 18 Uhr.


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Dezember 2009)

Auch hier noch mal. Wir starten erst um 18 Uhr 45

Für die, die sich schon vor gestern angemeldet haben.

Grüße MIcha


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer morgen mit nach Wachtberg zum Vorglühen will: Ich fahre von Beuel aus mit dem Rad, Treffpunkt am blauen Affen um 18 Uhr.



Dito...

Den Käfer und Jörg sammeln wir am blauen Affen ein, richtig?

Es ist schön kalt, brr...

grüße und bis später
sun909


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2009)

Carsten, für dich 17.50 Uhr Abfahrt bei mir oder blauer Affe?


----------



## sun909 (15. Dezember 2009)

Blauer Affe, wird sonst zu knapp


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,
um 18 Uhr am blauen Affen.

Bis später dann.

Lg Jörg


----------



## MTBKäfer (15. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Den Käfer und Jörg sammeln wir am blauen Affen ein, richtig?


 
Jipp bin um 18 Uhr am blauen Affen !



sun909 schrieb:


> Es ist schön kalt, brr...


 
Ohh jaaa


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Dito...
> 
> 
> Es ist schön kalt, brr...
> ...



Dann schmeckt der Glühwein auch besser


----------



## Sechser (15. Dezember 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Jipp bin um 18 Uhr am blauen Affen !



Ihr fahrt doch bestimmt über die Südbrücke, oder?
Dann seid ihr doch ca. um Viertel nach hier in Plittersdorf unten an der Kirche am Rhein?

Ich werde dann kurz nach sechs dort sein und langsam Richtung Süden losfahren. Es wird dann wohl nicht lange dauern bis ihr mich eingeholt habt ...

Bis später


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2009)

Ich weis allerdings nicht, was das für eine Kirche ist, also verlass dich nicht drauf...


----------



## Sechser (15. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich weis allerdings nicht, was das für eine Kirche ist


Da gibt es nur eine Kirche ... sobald die ersten Häuser auftauchen, ist meist blau angeleuchtet.



Merlin schrieb:


> also verlass dich nicht drauf...



Nein, nein, das ist mir bei der Kälte zu gefährlich ...


----------



## philbertII (15. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Micha und übrigen Vorglüher!
ich werde mich heute dem Weihnachtsplätzchen-Basteln und zahlreichen Telefonaten widmen. Am Samstag (Tuscolo) und Sonntag, Tomburg bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei! Freu mich schon!
Euch viel Spass heute abend!
@Tom: Samstag dann Lampe -Geld-Transfer...(!)

Liebe Grüße, Sabine


----------



## Merlin (15. Dezember 2009)

> @Tom: Samstag dann Lampe -Geld-Transfer...(!)



O.k. Sabine!


----------



## Fungrisu (16. Dezember 2009)

Oh war das dunkel gestern 
Schöne lockere Runde.
Danke Michael 

Ich hoffe euch hat der Glühwein geschmundet.

Gruß Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (16. Dezember 2009)

Auch von mir nochmal vielen Dank an Micha für die Runde und den "etwas anderen" Weihnachtsmarkt. Glühwein unterm Heizpilz, nicht schlecht. Und in die Reibekuchen hätte ich mich reinsetzen können. Hat echt Spaß gemacht.


Ich würde gerne am Freitag abend eine Teerrunde drehen, bei vorhandensein eines Guides evtl. auch KoFo. Jemand Interesse?


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2009)

Hey Micha, 
war super gestern! Auch wenn es nicht ganz mit den schutzblechfreien Zonen geklappt hat, der Glühwein war gut, wir hatten eine witzige Truppe zusammen und den Reibekuchen hätte ich mich auch noch länger widmen können... 

Aber mit unserem Gehen haben sie ja die Musik ausgemacht und die Lichter waren aus...

Bis Sonntag dann!


----------



## Sechser (16. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> den "etwas anderen" Weihnachtsmarkt.



Also ich fand es klasse - mir reichte das vollkommen, war doch alles da, was man (zum Auftauen) braucht ...

Vielen Dank an Micha für die schöne entspannte Tour


----------



## sun909 (16. Dezember 2009)

So, und bevor so gewisse Leute die Ausschreibung für nächsten Dienstag wieder nicht lesen und dann kein Geld für den Glühwein einpacken  (Jörg, wir hätten dich auch gerne singen gehört...), hier auch an dieser Stelle die Einladung für die Dienstags-Fahrer und wer sonst so mitkommen mag...

Termin ist zu finden hier: Klick

Glühwein-Runde  der Dienstagsfahrer MIT weihnachtlicher VERKLEIDUNG!!!!

Wir düsen erst ein bisschen durch breite, auch für Nicht-MTB Fahrer taugliche Wege durch den Kottenforst zum mindestens 1 WP-Punkt einholen, danach dann zielstrebig zum Bonner Weihnachtsmarkt  

Hier sind diverse alternative Sportarten wie Karusselfahren, Einarmiges Heben, Reevkoche vertilgen etc. möglich.

Dieses Mal nehmen wir auch nicht den letzten Tag des Weihnachtsmarktes, damit wir nicht wieder so früh auf dem trockenen stehen 

Zur Feier der Weihnacht haben ALLE Fahrer weihnachtlich geschmückt zu erscheinen, ob mit Lametta im Haar oder Lichterkette ist der eigenen Phantasie überlassen. 

Die schönste Verkleidung bekommt als Preis von mir einen lecker Glühwein spendiert! Das war letztes Jahr der Tom mit Adventskranz auf dem Kopf (und BRENNENDER Kerze!).

Es empfiehlt sich die Anreise (und vor allem Abreise) mit dem ÖPNV 

Weiterhin wäre ein Schloss fürs Radel am Weihnachtsmarkt nicht verkehrt.

So, jetzt noch das Kleingedruckte:

-wir fahren bei den Temperaturen pünktlich ab...wer zu spät kommt, seinem Rad erst noch eine kleine Inspektion widmet etc pp. muß leider hinterherfahren 

-Teilnahme nur mit Helm, Licht und weihnachtlichem Gedöns

-es findet kein offizielles Guiding statt

-jeder fährt und trinkt auf eigene Gefahr und nach seinem Können!

-ausnahmsweise sind auch Nicht-MTBs zugelassen (Cruiser und andere Geschichten....)

Freuen uns auf einen lustigen Abend!

grüße
Carsten


----------



## Merlin (16. Dezember 2009)

Sechser schrieb:


> Also ich fand es klasse - mir reichte das vollkommen, war doch alles da, was man (zum Auftauen) braucht ...
> 
> Vielen Dank an Micha für die schöne entspannte Tour




Das war auch nicht negativ gemeint, ganz im Gegenteil...

Dürfte einer der wenigen WM sein, den Team III noch nicht kennt...


----------



## MTBKäfer (16. Dezember 2009)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Oh war das dunkel gestern


 
Und kalt . Auch von mir vielen Dank an Micha, es war auch ohne Glühwein schön! Nächsten Dienstag bin ich MIT Glühwein dabei !

LG Rebecca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (16. Dezember 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Und kalt . Auch von mir vielen Dank an Micha, es war auch ohne Glühwein schön! Nächsten Dienstag bin ich MIT Glühwein dabei !
> 
> LG Rebecca




Das bleibt abzuwarten...bisher haste immer gekniffen und musst deinen Worten noch Taten folgen lassen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Dezember 2009)

Von mir auch nochmal dank an alle Mitfahrer. Es war mir wie immer ein Fest mit euch.

Freu mich schon auf Sonntag.

P.s. Uwe ich bringe dann 2 Stehtische mit reicht das??

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2009)

So,
jetzt habe ich langsam wieder alle "Drogen" aufgefrischt 

Wie schaut es denn morgen abend mit einer Runde aus?

Angesichts der schlammfreien Runde überlegen wir ein wenig Trails zu rocken 

Jemand Lust und Zeit?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> jetzt habe ich langsam wieder alle "Drogen" aufgefrischt
> 
> Wie schaut es denn morgen abend mit einer Runde aus?
> ...



Lust schon aber keine Zeit

Viel Spass


----------



## shmee (17. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> jetzt habe ich langsam wieder alle "Drogen" aufgefrischt
> 
> Wie schaut es denn morgen abend mit einer Runde aus?
> ...



Oh ja, es liegt ja so gar schon etwas Puderzucker, aber meine Bronchien sagen noch nein 

Vielleicht könntest du mir mal was von deinem Drogentöpchen abgeben.


----------



## sun909 (17. Dezember 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> ...Vielleicht könntest du mir mal was von deinem Drogentöpchen abgeben.



Ach, das geht doch heute alles auf Kasse... 

Gute Besserung und bis ? Nächste Woche oder so...

sun909


----------



## Handlampe (17. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> P.s. Uwe ich bringe dann 2 Stehtische mit reicht das??
> 
> Grüße Micha



Na klar, das reicht. Wer keinen Platz mehr am Stehtisch findet muß halt stehen...


----------



## shmee (17. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ach, das geht doch heute alles auf Kasse...
> 
> Gute Besserung und bis ? Nächste Woche oder so...
> 
> sun909



Also Dienstag bin ich auf jeden Fall dabei, und wenn ich mit dem Hollandrad angeröchelt komme.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Na klar, das reicht. Wer keinen Platz mehr am Stehtisch findet muß halt stehen...



Was denn sonst


----------



## sun909 (18. Dezember 2009)

So ihr müden Gestalten,
habt ihr euch alle in die Arbeit gestürzt oder im Warmen verkrochen?

Wer heute abend mitmag, darf sich gerne melden 

Ansonsten sieht man sich Sonntag in Alfter, wir wollten evt. mit dem Radel ab Bonn starten, wer sich anschließen mag...

grüße
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (18. Dezember 2009)

Tja, Carsten, von mögen kann ich gar nicht die Rede sein.  Ich würde ja glatt mitkommen, bin aber doch Freitags immer schon alternativ sportlich aktiv...
Habe heute aber schon eine Minirunde unter blauem Himmel gedreht - war auch seehhr nett, muss ich sagen.
Bis Samstag bzw. Sonntag! 
Viele Grüße, Sabine


----------



## Merlin (18. Dezember 2009)

Brrrr. Tapfer 3 Stunden mit Carsten im 7GB geradelt. -5 °C, Schneefall. 

Füsse und Hände waren tiefgefroren...aber wer glaubt, dass das schon weh tut, der warte mal die warme Dusche im Anschluss ab. DAS sind Schmerzen. 

Trotzdem: Schön wars, besonders mit dem Schnee!


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2009)

Jo,
griffige Trails und im Schnee rumdüsen war geil!

Endlich nochmal krachen lassen,im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes 

Die Heimfahrt war dafür ein Fiasko, nix Winterdienst auf der Autobahn... Ein reiner Blindflug mit Sicht unter 50m, da es so heftig geschneit hat!

Gehe dann jetzt mal den kleinen auf Winterreifen umrüsten lassen, dum di dum... 

Bis heut Abend dann
sun909


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> Gehe dann jetzt mal den kleinen auf Winterreifen umrüsten lassen, dum di dum...
> 
> Bis heut Abend dann
> sun909



Ach...jetzt schon. Das ist aber immer noch früher als die Tazz.
(Und es ist nicht so, als hätte sie die nicht auf Stahlfelgen im Keller stehen)


----------



## sun909 (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja,
die Kombination Heckmotor+Heckantrieb+"Breitreifen" hat schon seine Tücken 

und meinen Schutzengel hatte ich gestern genug herausgefordert...

Außerdem hat das Autohaus meines Vertrauens immer schöne Zeitungen...

Gruesse


----------



## joscho (19. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Gehe dann jetzt mal den kleinen auf Winterreifen umrüsten lassen, dum di dum...



Kannste das nicht selber. Mit einer Hand hoch halten ...


----------



## ultra2 (19. Dezember 2009)

joscho schrieb:


> Kannste das nicht selber. Mit einer Hand hoch halten ...



Ich würde ihn mit in die warme Wohnung nehmen, auf den Küchentisch stellen und dann...


----------



## Pench (19. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ansonsten sieht man sich Sonntag in Alfter, wir wollten evt. mit dem Radel ab Bonn starten, wer sich anschließen mag...



Hola,

ich bin dabei  Ist das Treffpunkt wieder beim China Schiff ? 

bis dann,
Pench


----------



## Merlin (19. Dezember 2009)

Nö, bei mir, ich schicke dir die Adresse per PN. Ist nur 2 Minuten vom Chinaschiff entfernt.

Übrigens, kuschelige -12 °C heute morgen in Bonn. Ich war 3 Min. draussen und hab mir schon die Finger abgefroren in der kurzen Zeit. Also Leute, zieht euch warm an, wenn ihr heute raus müsst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (19. Dezember 2009)

Nehmt ihr noch Einsteiger aus Beuel mit?

Wenn's zu anstrengend o.ä. wird, kann ich ja immer noch umdrehen.

PS: morgen wirds ja wärmer als -10° mit noch mehr Schnee


----------



## Merlin (19. Dezember 2009)

Ja klar. Wir fahren zu diesem Termin hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9466


----------



## shmee (19. Dezember 2009)

Oh man, Neid Neid, all die schönen Touren bei Schnee.... und meine blöde Erkältung hält sich hartnäckig....

Wenigstens zu einem schönen Spaziergang bei Schnee und Sonne hats gereicht. Aber Tom hat Recht, saukalt, meine Finger waren auch recht bläulich, und das nur beim Spazierengehen.

Euch allen viel Spaß morgen, trinkt nen Glühwein für mich mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Dezember 2009)

shmee schrieb:


> Oh man, Neid Neid, all die schönen Touren bei Schnee.... und meine blöde Erkältung hält sich hartnäckig....
> 
> Wenigstens zu einem schönen Spaziergang bei Schnee und Sonne hats gereicht. Aber Tom hat Recht, saukalt, meine Finger waren auch recht bläulich, und das nur beim Spazierengehen.
> 
> Euch allen viel Spaß morgen, trinkt nen Glühwein für mich mit.



Machen wir und dir gute Besserung. War auch gerade draußen mit meinem Hund ist echt klasse draußen


----------



## LukePC (20. Dezember 2009)

Danke für's mitnehmen, war echt klasse. Vor allem nachher auf'm "Weihnachtsmarkt".

Nächstes mal such ich mir wohl vielleicht was sportlicheres raus.

Lukas


----------



## Merlin (20. Dezember 2009)

LukePC schrieb:


> Danke für's mitnehmen, war echt klasse. Vor allem nachher auf'm "Weihnachtsmarkt".
> 
> Nächstes mal such ich mir wohl vielleicht was sportlicheres raus.



Heute ging es nicht um sportliches, das war aber eigentlich vorher klar...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2009)

Moin,
für morgen bleibt es dabei, wer später dazustoßen will, wir werden an der Pyramide zwischen Friedensplatz und Sterntor stehen (am Bonner Dreieck).

Hat den leckersten Glühwein und Platz für die Räder in Sichtweite.

grüße
sun909


----------



## LukePC (21. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Heute ging es nicht um sportliches, das war aber eigentlich vorher klar...


Ich weiß. Aber zum Kennenlernen als Einstieg super


----------



## MTBKäfer (21. Dezember 2009)

LukePC schrieb:


> Danke für's mitnehmen, war echt klasse. Vor allem nachher auf'm "Weihnachtsmarkt".
> Nächstes mal such ich mir wohl vielleicht was sportlicheres raus.
> Lukas


 


LukePC schrieb:


> Merlin schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Heute ging es nicht um sportliches, das war aber eigentlich vorher klar ...]
> ...


 
 

Bei den anwesenden Herrschaften wäre ich vorsichtig mit Äußerungen wie "das nächste Mal suche ich mir was sportlicheres raus" .. die können nämlich meist, wenn nicht gerade Weihnachtsmarkttour ist, gaaaanz anders .... nix gemütlich und trailfrei ...


----------



## sun909 (21. Dezember 2009)

der war gut 

du meintest natürlisch die TT´ler, um unseren Ruf nicht vollends zu ruinieren


----------



## Handlampe (21. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> du meintest natürlisch die TT´ler, um unseren Ruf nicht vollends zu ruinieren



Och, ich kann mit dem Ruf sehr gut leben.

Nachdem ich ja über alle gewettert habe die bei unserem Weihnachtsmarkt abgesagt haben, mache ich morgen selber einen Rückzieher. 
Meine Erkältung ist seit gestern nicht wirklich besser geworden, daher hab ich mich wieder abgemeldet. 
Falls es morgen doch wieder besser geht, komme ich vielleicht direkt mit ÖVM zum Markt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Dezember 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Bei den anwesenden Herrschaften wäre ich vorsichtig mit Äußerungen wie "das nächste Mal suche ich mir was sportlicheres raus" .. die können nämlich meist, wenn nicht gerade Weihnachtsmarkttour ist, gaaaanz anders .... nix gemütlich und trailfrei ...



Herrrrrrlich, herrrrrlich, das hast du schön geschrieben.


----------



## Sechser (21. Dezember 2009)

Tach zusammen,

ich werde leider morgen nicht zur Weihnachtstour kommen.

Leider war mein kleiner Kontaktlinsen-Zwischenfall bei Michas Vorglüh-Tour (einige werden sich erinnern: dort, wo uns kurz vor dem Ende auf dem Rodderberg noch einmal richtig die Füße eingefroren sind) doch etwas heftiger, als ich an dem Abend gemerkt habe. 
Daher muss ich die nächsten Tage noch pausieren und bin dann nach den Feiertagen wieder einsatzbereit.

Falls wir uns nicht noch zufälligerweise auf einem Weihnachtsmarkt über den Weg laufen sollten , möchte ich hier allen 
fröhliche Weihnachten und schöne Feiertage 
wünschen.

Ich denke, vor dem "Guten Rutsch"-Wunsch werden wir uns noch einmal sehen.

Bis dahin viele Grüße
Jerry


----------



## Merlin (21. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Jerry,

oha, das klingt ja nicht so gut. Also, dir gute Genesung, vielen Dank für die Wünsche und dir ebenfalls frohe Festtage!


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Jerry,
> 
> oha, das klingt ja nicht so gut. Also, dir gute Genesung, vielen Dank für die Wünsche und dir ebenfalls frohe Festtage!



Da möchte ich mich auch anschließen, auch von mir gute Besserung und auch schöne Festtage.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Dezember 2009)

Für alle Winterverdrossenen, ab morgen geht es wieder aufwärts. Heute war der kürzeste Tag, ab jetzt werden die Tage wieder länger. Ich finde das wurde auch Zeit!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (22. Dezember 2009)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Heute war der kürzeste Tag, ab jetzt werden die Tage wieder länger.



Oh ich fahre doch soooo gerne mit euch im Dunkeln


----------



## sun909 (22. Dezember 2009)

Tja,
mit heller sehe ich draußen aber gerade nicht... grummel....

An der Stelle aber erst mal gute Besserung an die diversen Kranken!

Wenn du später kommen magst, Uwe, HandyNr von uns hast du ja, Treffpunkt auch. Der Michael stößt auch wohl später dazu, ggf. mit ihm kurzschließen.

Ansonsten werden wir angesichts des Wetters wie angedroht nur eine kurze Runde drehen, denke max 1h und uns dann zielstrebig zu dem lecker Glühwein aufmachen. 

Mein Wetterfrosch ist gnädig und sagt für heute abend trocken an, wollen wir es mal hoffen 

bis später


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Dezember 2009)

Das hoffe ich auch, wollte wenn die Straßen trocken sind mein gutes altes Mädchen in rot nochmal rausholen.

Bis heute Abend

Grüße Micha


----------



## philbertII (22. Dezember 2009)

Oh Mann, komme gerade aus der Stadt zurück - bin im Stau stecken geblieben und schaffe es jetzt auf keinen Fall mehr zum Treffpunkt. Ein zweites Mal City tu ich mir heute aber nicht mehr an, stöhn. Schade. Euch viel Spass! - Und da ich morgen früh ab nach Bayern düse und erst kurz vor Jahresende wieder im Lande sein werde: Allen Dienstagstrefflern und TTlern, die ich bisher so kennegelernt habe, ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und gemütliche, kuschelige Feiertage!!! Freue mich schon auf das neue Jahr mit euch, 2009 war prima!!!
Liebe Grüße
Sabine


----------



## Merlin (22. Dezember 2009)

Hallo Sabine,

sehr schade, wir haben einen schönen Abend gehabt.

Dir auch frohe Feiertage und einen guten Rutsch, falls wir uns nicht mehr sehen...


----------



## shmee (22. Dezember 2009)

Bei mir hats leider auch nicht hingehauen.  Meine Erkältung hält sich leider hartnäckig und mit meinem Husten wollte ich mich nicht bei dem feuchtkalten Wetter lange draußen hinstellen.

Schön, dass ihr einen netten Abend verbracht habt. Wünsch euch allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest und einen guten Rutsch. Im nächsten Jahr bin ich dann auch wieder wie gehabt Dienstags am Start. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## sun909 (22. Dezember 2009)

...wir fahren wohl auch nächste Woche, aber psst-geheim!

Gruesse von der Rolle, Punkte nachholen...

Gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (23. Dezember 2009)

... ja wo fahrt Ihr denn hin?


----------



## Merlin (23. Dezember 2009)

In vertraute Gefilde, aber mehr wird noch nicht verraten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (23. Dezember 2009)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wir fahren wohl auch nächste Woche, aber psst-geheim!





Merlin schrieb:


> In vertraute Gefilde, aber mehr wird noch nicht verraten...


 
Nachdem Tom und Carsten den kleinen Käfer nun ein Jahr lang beschützend durchs Siebengebirge gebracht haben und ihm dabei gezeigt haben wie man die meisten Trails ohne auf dem Rücken zu landen runter kommt (o.k bei dem einen oder anderen hat es nicht immer auf Anhieb geklappt), sind sie nun der Meinung, daß es eine vom Käfer geführte Tour geben soll.

Würde mich freuen, den einen oder anderen nächsten Dienstag zu sehen !

Bis dahin wünsche ich euch allen ganz, ganz schöne Weihnachten !

LG Rebecca


----------



## Merlin (23. Dezember 2009)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Nachdem Tom und Carsten den kleinen Käfer nun ein Jahr lang beschützend durchs Siebengebirge gebracht haben und ihm dabei gezeigt haben wie man die meisten Trails ohne auf dem Rücken zu landen runter kommt (o.k bei dem einen oder anderen hat es nicht immer auf Anhieb geklappt), sind sie nun der Meinung, daß es eine vom Käfer geführte Tour geben soll.




...was dann auch gleichzeitig die Reifeprüfung des kleinen Käfers werden wird! 

Aber nach einem Jahr harter Ausbildung habe ich da keine Bedenken.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Dezember 2009)

Ich wünsche allen ein schönes Weihnachtsfest


Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. Dezember 2009)

Hallo!

Sorry, das ich Gestern nicht dabei war. Aber Gestern ging bei mir garnichts. Habe mir ne gute Erkältung eingefangen. 

Bis bald.

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Merlin (24. Dezember 2009)

So ihr Lieben, Zeit für die Weihnachtsgrüße. Ich wünsche euch allen frohe Festtage, feiert schön und genießt die Zeit.

Es war für mich ein sehr schönes, ereignissreiches Jahr. Im MTB Sektor hat es mich am besonders gefreut, dass unser erst vor etwas über einem Jahr gegründeter "Dienstagstreff" so guten Anklang gefunden hat und so vielseitig besucht wurde. Es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht und ich hoffe, dass es so weitergeht!


Also, frohe Weihnachten und bis die Tage...


Viele Grüße
Tom


----------



## ultra2 (24. Dezember 2009)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## yogi71 (24. Dezember 2009)

*Wir wünschen allen *​ 





*Frohe Weihnachten und einen guten Start ins neue Jahr.*










* Liebe Grüße*

* Yogine & Yogi*


----------



## surftigresa (26. Dezember 2009)

Hallo,

ich muss im Januar noch ein paar Tage Urlaub abbauen.

Hat vielleicht jemand Lust für eine Woche, max. 10 Tage mit nach La Palma zu kommen?

Gruss,
Melanie, die wieder mal das macht, was sie am besten kann: Urlaub planen


----------



## Loriot76 (27. Dezember 2009)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> ich muss im Januar noch ein paar Tage Urlaub abbauen.
> 
> ...




Wenn Du mir den Urlaub bezahlst bin ich dabei - auch wenn ich bisher nicht das Vergnügen deiner Bekanntschaft hatte!  Tja so ein feiner Urlaub im Süden wäre jetzt in der Tat was richtig tolles.... 

Gruß
Christian


----------



## Merlin (28. Dezember 2009)

So Leute, was ist los, alle im Winterschlaf versunken? Oder noch nicht wieder fähig, sich nach den Weihnachtsessen zu bewegen?

Morgen gehts wieder auf Tour, diesmal mit einer Guide Primiere. Unten nochmal der Link....ich vermisse da ein paar bekannte Gesichter und vorallem ein paar Holländer!

Wer mag, kann sich auch vormittags anschließen, wir werden die Runde wohl schonmal "testen".

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9661


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Dezember 2009)

Werde das spontan entscheiden, da das Wetter ja eher mies werden soll.
Falls die Wetterfrösche nicht Recht behalten, bin ich dabei 

!


----------



## shmee (28. Dezember 2009)

Merlin schrieb:


> So Leute, was ist los, alle im Winterschlaf versunken? Oder noch nicht wieder fähig, sich nach den Weihnachtsessen zu bewegen?
> 
> Morgen gehts wieder auf Tour, diesmal mit einer Guide Primiere. Unten nochmal der Link....ich vermisse da ein paar bekannte Gesichter und vorallem ein paar Holländer!
> 
> ...



So, nachdem ich heute im Hellen mal kurz getestet habe, ob es nach der Erkältung schon wieder geht, bin ich dann für morgen auch angemeldet. Ich hoffe mal, beim Käfer heißt langsam "Dienstagsgemütlich-Langsam" und nicht "Holländisch-Zunge-schleift-am-Vorderrad-Langsam". 

Bis morgen denne,
Christian


----------



## Sechser (29. Dezember 2009)

Also ich wäre auch gerne dabei, aber was ich eben im Wetterbericht gehört habe, klingt eher nach schwimmen gehen ... 
Werde das heute nachmittag kurzfristig entscheiden.


----------



## Merlin (29. Dezember 2009)

Sechser schrieb:


> Also ich wäre auch gerne dabei, aber was ich eben im Wetterbericht gehört habe, klingt eher nach schwimmen gehen ...
> Werde das heute nachmittag kurzfristig entscheiden.



Das werden wir wohl auch tun...


----------



## joscho (29. Dezember 2009)

Schade das, aber Regenradar läst da echt keine Hoffnung aufkommen. 
Solltet ihr dennoch fahren; respekt  Und Schwimmweste mitnehmen.


----------



## MTBKäfer (29. Dezember 2009)

Gegen16:00 Uhr werden wir entscheiden, ob gefahren wird, ansonsten wird die Tour auf nächste Woche verlegt !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (29. Dezember 2009)

....auch wenn es nicht regnen sollte bin ich leider raus....das mit der Erkältung will einfach nicht besser werden.


----------



## Merlin (29. Dezember 2009)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ....auch wenn es nicht regnen sollte bin ich leider raus....das mit der Erkältung will einfach nicht besser werden.



Mensch, Uwe...da war ich ja schneller!


----------



## MTBKäfer (29. Dezember 2009)

Da die Wetterfrösche wohl leider Recht behalten, fällt die Tour heute aus und wird auf nächste Woche verschoben.

Grüße Rebecca


----------



## Sechser (29. Dezember 2009)

Schade, und ich wollte doch meine nagelneue Fahrradbrille ausprobieren ... aber geht ja nicht: die ist nicht wasserdicht 

Auf dass das nächste Jahr besser anfängt!!!


----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe für morgen (Samstag) mal eine verspätete Neujahrstour im Siebengebirge eingestellt. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit mitzukommen? Kalt soll es zwar werden, um die 0°C, dafür aber trocken oder ggf. kommen ein paar Schneeflocken...

Also, wer Lust hat, hier gehts lang:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9671


----------



## shmee (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues zusammen! Ich hoffe, alle sind gut reingekommen.

Falls es nicht regnet, bin ich morgen gern dabei. Bis dahin sollte der Kater verflogen sein. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Sechser (1. Januar 2010)

Frohes Neues!



Merlin schrieb:


> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9671


Wow, bist Du befördert worden? Aber wir dürfen doch weiterhin "Du" zur Dir sagen, oder?  

Ich versuche auch, morgen zu kommen.


----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2010)

> Wow, bist Du befördert worden?



Nö, alles freiwillig. 

Halte ich aber für eine gute Sache.


----------



## LukePC (1. Januar 2010)

Ich wünsche euch auch ein frohes Neues!

Die Tour sieht doch super aus. Wetter soll ja auch gut sein (nicht matschig). 

Tom, nimmst  dann von Beuel den Zug um 12.33? Oder fährst du zum warmwerden so rüber?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2010)

Kinners, bei mir gehts gerade etwas auf und ab. Habe mir gestern den Magen verdorben, war ne tolle Nacht. Heute ging es dann aufwärts, also Tour eingestellt...aktuell aber wieder eindeutig absteigender Ast.

Also, morgen früh die Entscheidung, ob ich mich aufs Rad traue. Die angekündigten 1000 Hm werden es aber auf keinen Fall!


----------



## Tazz (1. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kinners, bei mir gehts gerade etwas auf und ab. Habe mir gestern den Magen verdorben, war ne tolle Nacht.



Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir 

 ....... und ein fröhliches und gesegnetes Jahr 2010


----------



## Merlin (1. Januar 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Gute Besserung wünsche ich Dir
> 
> ....... und ein fröhliches und gesegnetes Jahr 2010




Danke, Tazz. Kann ich brauchen.


----------



## Sechser (2. Januar 2010)

Termin weg  das sieht nicht gut aus ...

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2010)

Danke. Mich hat es jetzt in der Tat komplett flach gelegt, daher erstmal kein Rad...


----------



## shmee (2. Januar 2010)

Hey Tom, gute Besserung. Sind doch hoffentlich keine Nachwehen von Mittwoch, oder?

Ich würde alternativ anbieten, ab Ramersdorf ne Runde zu fahren. Da ich auch noch leicht hüstel allerdings nicht ganz so lang, 2 - 2,5h. 

Jemand interesse?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (2. Januar 2010)

Gute Besserung Tom!

@ Shmee:
Joa ich wollte noch fahren...
Fahre aber noch nicht lange mit nem "richtigen Bike"...
Aber nen paar normale Trails müsste ich packen.

Bleibt's bei 13:00? Bis Ramersdorf komme ich ja aus Beuel auch flott. 
Wo genau ist denn da der Treffpunkt?


----------



## shmee (2. Januar 2010)

Wenn du aus Beuel kommst, können wir auch zusammen fahren. 12:40 am Chinaschiff?

Falls sonst noch jemand kommen will: Treffpunkt in Ramersdorf wie gehabt am Park & Ride Parkplatz.


----------



## LukePC (2. Januar 2010)

Chinaschiff liegt zwar nur auf dem Weg, wenn ich am Rhein lang fahre, aber den knappen Kilometer Umweg kann ich auch noch reinpacken ;-)

Und da kann man sich immerhin kaum verfehlen. Also bis 12.40 am Chinaschiff.

Lukas


----------



## shmee (2. Januar 2010)

So, zurück von einer Tour durch wunderbar märchenhaft verschneite Landschaften, leider vorzeitig abgebrochen, da meinen Mitfahrer auch die Magenverstimmung von Tom erreicht hatte. Tom, ist das ein neuer Virus, der sich jetzt auch übers Internet verbreitet? Muss ich jetzt dafür auch nen neuen Virenscanner installieren?

@Lukas: Bist du noch gut mit dem Zug nach Haus gekommen? Gute Besserung noch mal.


----------



## Merlin (2. Januar 2010)

Ooh, Lukas, dann wünsche ich schonmal viel Spaß. 

Kann mir vorstellen, dass es märchenhaft war. Wetter war ja auch sehr gut.


----------



## LukePC (2. Januar 2010)

Ja ich bin gut angekommen und hab auch schon ne schöne, lange heiße Dusche hinter mir.
Zurzeit gehts mir ganz gut, aber wenn das so'n auf und ab is kann man nie wissen, wie's weiter geht^^

Zum Wetter... es gab noch/schon Schlamm, also war es wohl zu warm/zu sonnig.

Abgesehen davon war's jedoch super 

PS: wenn's nen Internet Virus ist, hilft antivir wohl nicht :-(


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Januar 2010)

So für alle die auch mal wieder in der Eifel fahren wollen. Wir fahren morgen ne gemütliche Runde von der Tomburg vielleicht will ja wer mit.

Grüße Micha.


----------



## Merlin (3. Januar 2010)

So ihr Lieben, es geht bei mir wieder äufwärts und das aktuelle Wetter zieht mich nach draussen. Da ich viele Höhenmeter und größere Anstrengungen aber noch vermeiden will, geht es dieses Woche locker flockig durch den verschneiten Kottenforst!

Das Tempo wird gemütlich sein und es gibt kaum Höhenmeter.

Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9686


----------



## Sechser (3. Januar 2010)

So, nachdem ich weder die Schneefahrt zum einzigen Alfterer Weihnachtsmarkt noch die gestrige Fahrt mit Chris statt Tom mitmachen konnte, geschweige das heutige Schneetreiben der Tomburger, habe ich mich nun kurzfristig auf meine Hausrunde im Kofo begeben, um auch mal etwas Schnee zu sehen ...

Einfach klasse:













Und zum Abschluss das Panorama vom Venusberg aus, Richtung Godesberg und Siebengebirge:
Man beachte, wie sich die Godesburg von rechts in das Bild hereinschmiegt, während dazwischen Petersberg und Dollendorfer Hardt die Bildkomposition vervollständi... Wie? Nichts?  Na gut  dann mach ich das Bild im Sommer eben noch einmal ...




ps. Kurz vor Ende meiner Tour traf ich am Friesdorfer Berg übrigens wieder den "netten" Herrn in Armeekleidung und Hund, der mich auf die Folgen meines Tuns hinweisen wollte.


----------



## Merlin (3. Januar 2010)

Jerry, ich sehe deine Bilder jetzt mal als Werbung für die angekündigte Dienstagsrunde. 

Und im Schein der Lampen ist das nochmal....geiler.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (3. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, es geht bei mir wieder äufwärts


Na, das klingt doch gut ...




Merlin schrieb:


> Jerry, ich sehe deine Bilder jetzt mal als Werbung für die angekündigte Dienstagsrunde.



Dann muss ich ja wohl mitfahren!


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Januar 2010)

Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Käfer-tour morgen? Findet die statt oder nicht?

Grüße Micha


----------



## joscho (4. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, es geht bei mir wieder äufwärts und das aktuelle Wetter zieht mich nach draussen.



Schön, dass es Dir wieder besser geht 



> Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9686



Aber so ganz wieder hergestellt bist Du wohl nicht 
- der Termin ist heute, und heute ist Montag
- laut google wohnt das natürliche Rad nicht im bachele, sondern in der
annaberger str. 237 

Entwirre mal ein wenig. Falls ich da heute Abend mit will, möchte ich nicht an der falschen Stell festfrieren


----------



## Merlin (4. Januar 2010)

Au weia, das ist ja wüst. Lieber Jörg, danke für den Hinweis....keine Ahnung, wieso ich das sooo verbockt habe. 

An alle: Habe den Termin editiert. Es wird am DIENSTAG gefahren, nicht heute!


----------



## joscho (4. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Au weia, das ist ja wüst. Lieber Jörg, danke für den Hinweis....keine Ahnung, wieso ich das sooo verbockt habe.



Ist ja nicht schlimm - noch ist Niemand eingefroren  Nur heute hätte mir besser gepasst. Na ja, mal schauen wie die Planung für morgen ausfällt.

So oder so, Euch viel Spaß
joerg


----------



## surftigresa (4. Januar 2010)

Hi,

sagt' mal, was ist eigentlich mit Carsten? Seit Tagen nicht mehr online, sehr untypisch für ihn, oder 

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## MTBKäfer (4. Januar 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Hi,
> sagt' mal, was ist eigentlich mit Carsten? Seit Tagen nicht mehr online, sehr untypisch für ihn, oder
> Gruss,
> Melanie


 


Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Was ist denn eigentlich mit der Käfer-tour morgen? Findet die statt oder nicht? Grüße Micha


 
Carsten ist im Urlaub, daher hat der Käfer noch Schonfrist bis er wieder zurück ist !


----------



## Daywalker74 (4. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Au weia, das ist ja wüst. Lieber Jörg, danke für den Hinweis....keine Ahnung, wieso ich das sooo verbockt habe.
> 
> An alle: Habe den Termin editiert. Es wird am DIENSTAG gefahren, nicht heute!



Schade, das die Tour nicht heute ist


----------



## Sechser (5. Januar 2010)

Ich werde heute in Friesdorf dazukommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Januar 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ich werde heute in Friesdorf dazukommen.



Ich auch


----------



## Merlin (5. Januar 2010)

Juut, der Helmut wohl auch, dann wärt ihr auf jeden Fall zu dritt. Ich hoffe, wir sind pünktlich um 19 Uhr dort...bin mal auf die "Straßenverhältnisse" am Rheinufer gespannt.


----------



## philbertII (5. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Juut, der Helmut wohl auch, dann wärt ihr auf jeden Fall zu dritt. Ich hoffe, wir sind pünktlich um 19 Uhr dort...bin mal auf die "Straßenverhältnisse" am Rheinufer gespannt.


 

Ich komme auch nach Friesdorf - also zu viert.

Am Rheinufer muss man aufpassen: gegen Abend gefriert der Matsch und es ist stellenweise echt glatt. Bin gestern Mittag da gelaufen und mußte da schon höllisch achtgeben. Also lieber bisschen Tempo raus... 

Bis nachher, LG Sabine


----------



## Handlampe (5. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Juut, der Helmut wohl auch, dann wärt ihr auf jeden Fall zu dritt. Ich hoffe, wir sind pünktlich um 19 Uhr dort...bin mal auf die "Straßenverhältnisse" am Rheinufer gespannt.



Ich kann schon einen Zustandsbericht für das Rheinufer geben, da ich heute morgen quasi eure Route gefahren bin. 
Allerdings bin ich über Buschdorf und dann ab dem Hafen am Rheinufer lang.
Hinter der Nordbrücke ist eine komplette Spur geräumt, also Schnee und Eisfrei - ich fand es ein wenig langweilig. Ich kann nur für euch hoffen, dass sich der Wind gedreht hat, der blies mir heute morgen nämlich ganz schön eisig in's Gesicht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Januar 2010)

Bin leider raus, schaffe es doch nicht hab zuviel arbeit. Hoffe ihr habt reichlich Spass.

Grüß Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Januar 2010)

Ich will heute Nachmittag so gegen 15 Uhr bei mir losfahren wenn jemand Lust hat kann er sich ja melden. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (6. Januar 2010)

Puh, das war ganz schön kalt gestern - vor allem gegen Ende! Habe zum ersten Mal nicht geschwitzt! War trotzdem sehr vergnügte Runde: Sogar meine Vorderbremse hat mit kurzen Unterbrechungen beständig mitgesummt...Hoffe, das hat nicht allzu sehr genervt. Werde da heute mal Hand anlegen. Ein bisschen fehlt nun natürlich der Glühwein-Abschluss - jetzt, wo die Temperaturen endlich stimmen...(!) Danke Tom für die Tour-Initiative!
VG Sabine


----------



## Merlin (6. Januar 2010)

Hallo Leute,

so, nachdem ich wieder aufgetaut bin wäre es dann an der Zeit, mich bei den netten Mitfahrern von gestern zu bedanken. Seid ihr alle wieder wohlbehalten zuhause angekommen? Das war ja echt kalt gestern. Leider stand mein offizieller Einstand als Guide für mich persönlich unter keinem sehr guten Stern:

- Neue Handschuhe ausprobiert: Gefühlte Erfrierungen dritten Grades davongetragen. Ich hatte arge Probleme, zuhause die Wohnungstür aufzuschließen. 
- Für meine Genesung war das gestern wohl auch noch nicht so das Richtige, zumindest die letzte halbe Stunde nicht, in der es doch arg kühl wurde. Jedenfalls fühle ich mich gerade wie durch den Fleischwolf gedreht. 

- Neue Brille ausprobiert und prompt unterwegs verloren, da sie am Brustgurt des Rucksacks hing. Ich bin nach dem Duschen noch mit dem Auto den Weg von Bonn bis Alfter zum Rand des Kottenforst zurück gefahren, da ich dachte, sie erst nach dem KoFo verloren zu haben. Aber die 1 1/2 Stunden fahrt im Schritttempo hätte ich mir sparen können. 

Naja, war zwar kein Luxusteil, aber blöd und teuer genug ists schon. Aber was solls, wie heisst es so schön: Et iss wie es iss, et kütt wie et kütt...

Übrigens: Mein Autothermometer zeigte in den Feldern vor Alfter frostige -8 °C.


----------



## philbertII (6. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Leute,
> 
> - Neue Brille ausprobiert und prompt unterwegs verloren, da sie am Brustgurt des Rucksacks hing. Ich bin nach dem Duschen noch mit dem Auto den Weg von Bonn bis Alfter zum Rand des Kottenforst zurück gefahren, da ich dachte, sie erst nach dem KoFo verloren zu haben. Aber die 1 1/2 Stunden fahrt im Schritttempo hätte ich mir sparen können.
> 
> ...


 
Ach deshalb... meine beiden Daumen fühlen sich immer noch nicht ganz so an wie sonst - aber die sind am PC eh nicht so oft im Einsatz Ansonsten bin ich ja dann anscheinend noch ganz gut davongekommen.

@ Tom: päppel dich schön, damit du spätestens nächste Woche wieder fit bist! Es soll ja noch mehr Winter werden...


----------



## MTBKäfer (6. Januar 2010)

Auch von mir Danke an alle, insbesondere Tom, für die schöne Tour durch den weißen Kottenforst!

@Tom: Ich fand Dein Einstand ist geglückt (insbesondere bei DEN Bedingungen .. daß es -8°C waren glaube ich sofort) ! 
Wegen Deiner Brille: Dann müssen wir die Tour in den nächsten Tagen wohl nochmal fahren !


----------



## Merlin (6. Januar 2010)

> Wegen Deiner Brille: Dann müssen wir die Tour in den nächsten Tagen wohl nochmal fahren !



Hmm, ich schätze, die wird schnell einen neuen Liebhaber finden. Aber egal, kann man nix machen. Es war auch nicht die erste Brille, die ich verliere...vielleicht sollte ich akzeptieren, dass diese Teile nix für mich sind.


----------



## Sechser (6. Januar 2010)

Bei mir waren es die Zehen: Ich musste zuhause nachzählen, ob noch alle dran sind ...
Trotzdem eine schöne Tour durch den dunklen schneehellen Wald.


----------



## LukePC (6. Januar 2010)

Ich würde vielleicht bei Tageslicht mitfahren... Wenn ich dann Zeit habe.

Meine Beleuchtung ist nur... sagen wir experimentell und nur kurzzeitig einigermaßen Trailtauglich.
Und falls die Brille gut versteckt/abgelegen gefallen wäre, könnte man sie dann vermutlich auch (besser) finden.


----------



## shmee (8. Januar 2010)

Vielleicht jemand Lust auf ne Runde Siebengebirge morgen, so 11 Uhr ab Ramersdorf oder wahlweise Nachtigallental? Falls Tief Daisy noch nicht voll reinhaut. 

Länge der Tour würde ich vom Grad der Durchfrorenheit abhängig machen, aber auf jeden Fall Rückkehr im Hellen.


----------



## Merlin (8. Januar 2010)

Könnte ich mir gut vorstellen, muss aber meinen Terminplan nochmal befragen...


----------



## shmee (8. Januar 2010)

Hey Tom,

falls sich hier keiner mehr meldet, können wir ja per E-mail planen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Januar 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Vielleicht jemand Lust auf ne Runde Siebengebirge morgen, so 11 Uhr ab Ramersdorf oder wahlweise Nachtigallental? Falls Tief Daisy noch nicht voll reinhaut.
> 
> Länge der Tour würde ich vom Grad der Durchfrorenheit abhängig machen, aber auf jeden Fall Rückkehr im Hellen.



Ich fahre um 11 Uhr 30 bei mir zu Haus e weg muß aber um 14 Uhr wieder bei meinen Eltern meinen Sohn holen. Wer also Lust hat kann auch ne Runde mit über den Rodderberg fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (8. Januar 2010)

> Wer also Lust hat kann auch ne Runde mit über den Rodderberg fahren.



Prinzipiell gerne Micha, aber bei den aktuellen Temp. ist mir die Anfahrt zu weit...


----------



## shmee (8. Januar 2010)

Ist bei mir das selbe, hört sich gut an, aber bei der Kälte so weit am Rhein entlang.... brrrr


----------



## Merlin (9. Januar 2010)

So, gleich gehts dann mal raus in die weisse Pracht....ick freu mir!


----------



## shmee (9. Januar 2010)

So, wieder zurück aus dem traumhaft winterlichen Siebengebirge und halbwegs aufgetaut, wobei es lange nicht so kalt war, wie am Dienstag.

Wir halten fest:

Die erste Kurve im Rebecka-Gedächtnistrail lässt sich bei Schnee nicht fahren. Der Rest schon, ist aber eher witzig-abenteuerlich.
Schnee im allgemeinen erhöht den Rollwiederstand schon um einiges
Man trifft am Stenzelberg auch mal einen Rennradfahrer
Breiberge machen auch im Schnee Spaß
Schön war's auf jeden Fall, auch wenn der Akku am Ende recht leer war.


----------



## Merlin (9. Januar 2010)

Oh ja, war echt klasse! Und gerade nach Kaffee und Kuchen fällt der Rückblick noch leichter....

Dann will ich auch nochmal was festhalten:



> Die erste Kurve im Rebecka-Gedächtnistrail lässt sich bei Schnee nicht fahren. Der Rest schon, ist aber eher witzig-abenteuerlich.



Geht auch manchmal nah an "grenzwertig" ran, aber war interessant. Meine Bauchlandung vor dem kleinen Hubbel inklusive, da war wohl irgendwas größeres unter dem Schnee versteckt, was mir das Vorderrad rumgerissen hat...da war jedenfalls kein halten mehr. Aber man fällt momentan ja recht weich.


----------



## shmee (9. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Meine Bauchlandung vor dem kleinen Hubbel inklusive, da war wohl irgendwas größeres unter dem Schnee versteckt, was mir das Vorderrad rumgerissen hat...da war jedenfalls kein halten mehr. Aber man fällt momentan ja recht weich.



Dazu möchte der Ordnung halber festhalten, dass ich a) vorgefahren bin und b) den Ort des Geschehens schon ein gutes Eckchen hinter mir gelassen hatte. 

Aber ansonsten bin ich selbst überrascht, dass wir eigentlich mehr oder minder sturzfrei durchgekommen sind.

Ach, und der Kuchen, mjamm, dass sollten wir fest einführen nach Touren.


----------



## Merlin (9. Januar 2010)

> Dazu möchte der Ordnung halber festhalten, dass ich a) vorgefahren bin und b) den Ort des Geschehens schon ein gutes Eckchen hinter mir gelassen hatte.



Joa, das war ja auch das Problem...das sah bei dir so problemlos aus, dass ich mir dachte, geht doch!


----------



## Sechser (9. Januar 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Ach, und der Kuchen, mjamm, dass sollten wir fest einführen nach Touren.



Da wir ja die weihnachtliche Glühweinsaison hinter uns gelassen haben und die Biergartensaison noch in weiter Ferne liegt, halte ich dies für eine sehr geeignete Zwischenlösung ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (9. Januar 2010)

So, nächste Woche scheint uns die weisse Pracht noch erhalten zu bleiben, daher will ich nochmal spielen gehen. Kommt ja nicht so oft vor, dass wir dermaßen viel Schnee haben! 

Termin Nr. 1 ist am Montag, 11.1. um 19 Uhr wie gewohnt in Ramersdorf. Es geht durch den Ennert bis rein ins Siebengebirge, vermutlich aber nur bis zum Petersberg und dann zurück. Soll nicht zu lange werden bei den Temperaturen und die Passagen bergauf sind eh anstrengend genug. 

Termin Montag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9713


Termin Nr. 2 ist dann am Donnerstag, 14.1. um 18.30 Uhr. Es wird die Kottenforst Rollrunde von letzter Woche wiederholt und wir fahren nicht zurück, bevor meine Brille nicht wieder aufgetaucht ist. Also Schneeschaufeln mitbringen. 

Termin Donnerstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9714


Ich hoffe, es ist für jeden was dabei und es trauen sich ein paar Leute vor die Tür.


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Januar 2010)

Nun hatte ich mir extra den Dienstag frei gehalten schade!! Muß ich wohl alleine fahren. Morgen kommt der Giom mit der Kröte um mit mir die Hochzeitstorte zu besprechen. Ich wünsche euch aber viel Spass. 



Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. Januar 2010)

hi

19 uhr ist mir heute echt zu spät. mache mich jetzt schon auf ins 7. gebirge. 

viel spaß euch heute abend.

lg thomas


----------



## shmee (11. Januar 2010)

Hach wie herrlich, radeln im dunklen Winterwald mit Tom & Jerry.  Und die beiden haben gar nicht mal versucht, sich gegenseitig in die Pfanne zu hauen.

Der festgefahrene Schnee hat jetzt echt ordentlich Grip, so dass wir es den Petersberg runter sogar richtig krachen lassen konnten. Schön war's.


----------



## Merlin (11. Januar 2010)

Wow, warst du schnell fertig mit duschen. Und ich dachte schon, ich wäre heute flott gewesen. 

Ansonsten, ja, sehr schöne Winterrunde und gute Bodenverhältnisse. Schreit nach einer Fortsetzung am Donnerstag:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9714


----------



## Sechser (11. Januar 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Hach wie herrlich, radeln im dunklen Winterwald mit Tom & Jerry.  Und die beiden haben gar nicht mal versucht, sich gegenseitig in die Pfanne zu hauen.



... tja, so ist das Leben: Im Fernsehen ist Jerry immer der Schnellere ...

Nicht dass ich jemanden vermisst hätte : 
Wo war eigentlich der Rest der Truppe? Schneemüde?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Januar 2010)

Ich war eben mit der Laska draußen. Das ist ja so warm da könnten wir ja heute Abend in kurz fahren. 

Grüße MIcha


----------



## Sechser (14. Januar 2010)

Ich werde wieder in Friesdorf zusteigen ...


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2010)

Hoffentlich liest das noch Jemand. Barbara und ich würden gerne oben am Annaberger Hof (Ende Annaberger Straße) dazu stoßen....


----------



## Sechser (14. Januar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Hoffentlich liest das noch Jemand. Barbara und ich würden gerne oben am Annaberger Hof (Ende Annaberger Straße) dazu stoßen....



Ganz oben am Hof? Mitten auf dem Feld?


----------



## Handlampe (14. Januar 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ganz oben am Hof? Mitten auf dem Feld?



Oben an der Querstrasse...wie gesagt, am Ende der Annaberger Straße.


----------



## Sechser (14. Januar 2010)

ok, bis später


----------



## shmee (15. Januar 2010)

Jemand Lust auf ne spontane Runde heute Abend? Ab 18:00 entweder ab Ramersdorf oder Nachtigallental, so um die 2,5h?


----------



## ultra2 (16. Januar 2010)

Nachdem euch ja schon der Chris abhanden gekommen ist...




...nun die Frage:

Wo ist Carsten?


----------



## Merlin (17. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Nachdem euch ja schon der Chris abhanden gekommen ist...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Der war in Urlaub, aber keine Sorge, er greift jetzt wieder mit ein...


----------



## ultra2 (17. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Der war in Urlaub, aber keine Sorge, er greift jetzt wieder mit ein...



Das ist überaus beruhigend zu lesen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (18. Januar 2010)

Happy Birthday

MTBKäfer



Ich wünsche ein gesundes und sturzfreies(!!) nächstes Lebensjahr. ​


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Happy Birthday
> 
> MTBKäfer
> 
> ...



Von mir auch alles Gute


Grüße Micha


----------



## Handlampe (18. Januar 2010)

Hallo Käfer

Von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag.

Ein sturzfreies nächstes Lebensjahr wie Tom kann ich dir allerdings nicht wünschen. Ich tue  mich äußerst schwer Wünsche zu äußern, die völlig utopisch sind.

...und irgendwie gehört das ja zu einem Käfer dazu.
Unterstehe dich aber, dir dabei weh zu tun....


----------



## Merlin (18. Januar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> ...und irgendwie gehört das ja zu einem Käfer dazu.
> Unterstehe dich aber, dir dabei weh zu tun....




Ganz klar, du musst zwischen "Sturz" und "Käfer" unterscheiden. Letzteres ist ja eine ganz neue Kategorie.


----------



## Daywalker74 (18. Januar 2010)

Allerliebste Frau Käfer

Hust hust,ommmm. Und los gehts:

Happy Birthday to you, happy Birthday toooooooo yooooooooodeelllluuuuu
Happy Birthday liebe Rebecca Happpyyyyyy Birthdaaaayyyyyyy  toooooo youuuuuu...


   Alles gute zum Geburtstag



Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Januar 2010)

Liebe Rebecca

auch von mir, alles erdenklich Gute, Glück und das natürlich allerwichtigste
Gesundheit!


 



               Barbara


----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Januar 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

vielen, vielen Dank für die vielen netten Einträge, SMS und Anrufe ! Habe mich RIESIG gefreut!!

Sturz- bzw. Käferfrei wird das nächste Jahr ganz sicher nicht !

 Rebecca


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2010)

Hey Rebecca, auch von mir noch verspätet Alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!

Das Wetter sieht ja heute trocken und klar aus, bis Abends soll es so bleiben, daher hab ich mal einen Termin reingestellt. Jemand Lust?

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9743


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2010)

Chris, wäre sonst auch morgen abend drin? Würde bei mir besser passen.

Alternativ hätte ich morgen eine "matschfreie" Teerrunde im Visier.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2010)

Hi Tom,

morgen kann ich leider nicht. Na mal sehen, evtl. findet sich ja noch einer für heut Abend.


----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Der war in Urlaub, aber keine Sorge, er greift jetzt wieder mit ein...



Bist du sicher, das er zurück ist? Man hört und sieht nix von ihm.


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, das er zurück ist? Man hört und sieht nix von ihm.




Zumindest saß er gestern bei mir auf der Couch.


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2010)

Chris, habe mich für heute abend mal angemeldet. 18.15 Uhr am Chinadampfer?


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2010)

Alles klar, 18:15 am Chinadampfer.


----------



## joscho (20. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Zumindest saß er gestern bei mir auf der Couch.



Zum Glück die Couch und kein Schaukelstuhl


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Zumindest saß er gestern bei mir auf der Couch.



Und, hast du ihn mal angetippt?


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Und, hast du ihn mal angetippt?



War nicht nötig, er hat von sich aus geredet.


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2010)

So, nach weitestgehendem abtauen der Schneemassen steht fest, dass die Matschsaison wieder begonnen hat. Mensch, was habe ich den Siff vermisst. 

Ferner begrüßen wir ein neues Familienmitglied in der Grube. Christian hat heute mal probegelegen.


----------



## shmee (20. Januar 2010)

Oh ja, der Siff hat mir auch gaaanz dolle gefehlt...... 

Grube liegt sich ganz gut, Kopfkissen könnte etwas weicher sein. Außerdem bin ich wohl nicht ganz so stark in mein Bike verliebt wie Rebecca. Das reflexartige ums Bike wickeln um es zu schützen ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht vorhanden.


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2010)

> Das reflexartige ums Bike wickeln um es zu schützen ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht vorhanden.



Und dabei ist deins noch neu!


----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> War nicht nötig, er hat von sich aus geredet.



Und warum geht er nicht mehr online? Religiöse Gründe?

Carsten, hallo!


----------



## Merlin (20. Januar 2010)

Keine Ahnung. Schreib ihm doch mal ne Mail, die liest er...


----------



## ultra2 (20. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung. Schreib ihm doch mal ne Mail, die liest er...



Wenns wegen der Punkte ist...

...Mensch Carsten, das hätte jedem passieren können.


----------



## MTBKäfer (21. Januar 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Grube liegt sich ganz gut, Kopfkissen könnte etwas weicher sein. Außerdem bin ich wohl nicht ganz so stark in mein Bike verliebt wie Rebecca. Das reflexartige ums Bike wickeln um es zu schützen ist bei mir jedenfalls nicht vorhanden.



Hey Chris, willkommen im Club der Grubenforscher ! Du hattest ja auch noch nicht so viele Gelegenheiten wie ich das "ums Bike wickeln" zu perfektionieren ! Ohh jee das neue Bike ?? Ich hoffe ihm ist nichts passiert und Du bist wieder heile aus der Grube raus gekrochen!


----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2010)

Doch doch, er ist heile wieder rausgekrabbelt. Scheint danach aber etwas angesäuert gewesen zu sein, der Gute, denn die weiteren Anstiege auf der Route waren allesamt lang, steil und matschig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2010)

I´m back I... "Quäl dich" für Einsteiger


I´m back II...-Dienstagsrunde für Fortgeschrittene

Kuchen und/oder Heißgetränke sind wie immer gerne gesehen...

grüße
C.

P.S. Lieber Käfer, wann schreibst du denn deine neue Einführungs-Runde aus?


----------



## Enduro_Alex (21. Januar 2010)

@sun909: will auch endlich mal wieder los...bin in den letzten monaten im büro versäuert und war nicht wirklich viel biken :-( ...daher: kann man auch als wiederdabeiseinbiker am Dienstag mitkommen? Will die Truppe nicht unnötig aufhalten (kann aber am Samstag leider auch nicht)

viele grüße

alex


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2010)

Hi Alex,
Tempo wird entspannt sein, wir haben noch niemanden alleine im Wald zurückgelassen 

Ansonsten kann man zur Not auch immer an den Rhein zurück und von dort aus gen Bonn oder Parkplatz zurückrollen. 

grüße
C.


----------



## shmee (21. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Doch doch, er ist heile wieder rausgekrabbelt. Scheint danach aber etwas angesäuert gewesen zu sein, der Gute, denn die weiteren Anstiege auf der Route waren allesamt lang, steil und matschig.



Ach komm, so schlimm war das doch gar nicht.  Ich bin ja noch halbwegs elegant abgestiegen, was meinst du, wo ich euch hochgescheucht hätte, wenn ich da richtig rücklings in der Grube gelegen hätte. 

Aber ich sehe, der Carsten ist ja erwacht, insofern kann der ja jetzt das Quälen wieder übernehmen.


----------



## Enduro_Alex (21. Januar 2010)

dann bin ich dabei...ich habe gelesen das auch einige in beuel starten?


----------



## sun909 (21. Januar 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> ...Aber ich sehe, der Carsten ist ja erwacht, insofern kann der ja jetzt das Quälen wieder übernehmen.



Hehe, richtisch 

Aber einen Backguide dafür kann man ja immer gebrauchen... Sehr nett, dass du den Quälpart übernommen hast in meiner Abwesenheit 

@Alex: Treffpunkt, den wir anfahren, ist i.d.R. China-Schiff 18.00 Uhr.

grüße


----------



## Merlin (21. Januar 2010)

Also ich bin nicht vor 18.15 Uhr am Chinaschiff...


----------



## Enduro_Alex (21. Januar 2010)

ich wohn am bahnhof...komm dann doch eher nach ramersdorf, wird nämlich so schon knapp...den umweg über den rhein mach ich dann gerne aufm rückweg mit ;-)


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> I´m back I... "Quäl dich" für Einsteiger
> 
> 
> I´m back II...-Dienstagsrunde für Fortgeschrittene
> ...



Hallo Carsten, ich trage mich nicht ein. Da ich nicht weiß ob ich früh genug ins bzw aus dem Bett komme. Hoffe aber das ich pünktlich da bin. Vielleicht könntet ihr ja doch ca 10 min warten. Sollte ich auf die Fähre warten müssen. Bin dann aber nach zwei Stunden auch wieder raus da ich Patrick habe am WE. 
Ich hoffe bis morgen
Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2010)

Hi Micha,
ruf doch einfach kurz durch, wenn du weißt, dass du mitkommst oder SMS. 

Dann drehen wir noch ein paar Kreise, bis du da bist 

schönen gruss


----------



## Pench (22. Januar 2010)

Hola,

nach dem Saufen Urlaub in Bulgarien bin ich wieder in Bonn. Vor allem Glückwünschen zum neuen Jahr 
Wann und wo startet ihr morgen von Beuel? 

LG,
Pench


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2010)

Hey Pench,
schön zu lesen, dass du wieder heil im Lande bist 

Was hältst du von 11.15 Uhr am Schiff?

grüße


----------



## Merlin (22. Januar 2010)

Äääh....du willst es in 15 Minuten bis KöWi schaffen? Respekt! 

Sagen wir mal lieber 10.55 Uhr am Schiff.


----------



## Pench (22. Januar 2010)

Hah, mit geplanten 15 Min hatte ich schon mal schlechte Erfahrung 

Ok, bin um 10.54 Uhr am Schiff.

Bis Morgen,
Pench


----------



## sun909 (22. Januar 2010)

Klar, wo ist das Problem, hust...

Da war doch was, wir starten ja in Köwi... 

Hatte Ramersdorf im Kopf, Asche auf mein Haupt...

Dann um 5 vor 11 Abfahrt in Beuel.

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (22. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Äääh....du willst es in 15 Minuten bis KöWi schaffen? Respekt!
> 
> Sagen wir mal lieber 10.55 Uhr am Schiff.



Wer weiß denn welche Pfeife der Carsten in ÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄÄääääägypten so geraucht hat???????????
Bestimmt hätte er euch noch gezogen


----------



## sun909 (23. Januar 2010)

Tja,
so ein Hamsterrad birgt vielfältige Gefahren...

Hab mir gestern beim ausklicken das Knie verdreht und es hat einmal Knack gemacht.

Jetzt hab ich das Gefühl, es ist "weich"; ergo bin ich heut nicht am Start, schöne sch...

Nun denn, der Tom ist so nett und übernimmt heute;ich sag dann bis hoffentlich  Dienstag.

Viel Spass
C.


----------



## MTBKäfer (23. Januar 2010)

CARSTEN, jetzt machst Du schon den Käfer von der Rolle ???

Hoffe es ist nix ernsteres passiert und wie sehen uns Dienstag!

GUTE BESSERUNG!!!


----------



## Merlin (23. Januar 2010)

Erstmal: Happy Birthday Carsten!!

 Und natürlich alles gute fürs nächste Lebensjahr.​ 

Das mit dem Knie ist ja echt blöd, hoffentlich ist nix passiert. Ich denke, das war ein Attentat vom Team III. Nach meinem Wissen haben die nach unserem fullminanten Start zu Beginn des WP angefangen, ein paar ihrer Hamster, die gewöhnlich deren Vorderräder drehen, zu Terminatoren auszubilden. Kleine aber effektive Killermaschinen, die Biester.


----------



## shmee (23. Januar 2010)

Hey Carsten, auch von mir alles Gute und ein sturzfreies nächstes Jahr!!!!

Ich hoffe doch mal, das Knie ist in Ordnung?


----------



## philbertII (23. Januar 2010)

Aha! - dann wäre das also heute dein Geburtstagskuchen gewesen, der uns für die Tour versprochen war... 
Herzlichen Glühstrumpf!!! - und viele schöne Touren im nächsten Jahr!!!

... und alles Gute für dein Knie, damit du am Dienstag schon wieder strampeln kannst!

Viele Grüße - Sabine

@ Tom: Das war wieder ein sehr schöne Tour durchs 7 Gb, dankeschön!!! Leider hatte ich ganz vergessen, dass mich ab der Brücke wieder Gegenwind erwartete - da musste ich mich doch noch richtig anstrengen, um nach Hause zu kommen, war nix mit locker ausrollen lassen...


----------



## joscho (23. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Erstmal: Happy Birthday Carsten!!
> 
> Und natürlich alles gute fürs nächste Lebensjahr.​



Ja herzlichsten Glückwunsch Carsten 



> Das mit dem Knie ist ja echt blöd, hoffentlich ist nix passiert. Ich denke, das war ein Attentat vom Team III.


Ja Geburtstag hin oder her - einen WP-Sieg gibt es nicht geschenkt  Gute und schnelle Genesung.



> Nach meinem Wissen haben die nach unserem fullminanten Start zu Beginn des WP angefangen, ein paar ihrer Hamster, die gewöhnlich deren Vorderräder drehen, zu Terminatoren auszubilden. Kleine aber effektive Killermaschinen, die Biester.


Du bist mal wieder gut informiert  Aber unsere Ninja-Hamster setzen wir nur gegen ernstzunehmende Gegner ein, nicht gegen Opfer


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Januar 2010)

Happy Birthday Carsten


auch von mir, bin heute leider nicht aus dem Bett gekommen. War also auch nicht dabei.

Hoffe doch das es deinem Knie schon wieder besser geht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (23. Januar 2010)

Da schließen wir uns doch gern an. Alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Na hoffentlich haben die porösen Knie nichts mit dem gestiegenen Lebensalter zu tun. 
Viele Grüße von uns.


----------



## Pench (24. Januar 2010)

Ah sooo Carsten, dann Happy Geburtstag von mir auch. 
Möge die Sonne voll Sanftheit deine Horizonte erhellen 


Gute Besserung,
Pench


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (24. Januar 2010)

Lieber Carsten,
Getreu dem Motto, besser spät(er)als nie, kurz mal vom Tom ausgeliehen,
wünschen wir Dir nachträglich noch alles Gute zum Geburtstag!
Irgendwie war mir das mit der 1 2 3-Regel kurz entfallen, muss wohl mit dem Alter zu tun haben.
Gesundheit kannst Du ja auch gebrauchen und noch ein Quäntchen Glück dazu.









      Barbara und Uwe


----------



## sun909 (25. Januar 2010)

Moin,
vielen Dank für die Glückwünsche per SMS, Tel (AB  ) und Mail und hier!

Das Knie bessert sich so, dass ich hoffe, morgen wieder auf dem Rad zu sein. 

Muß aber mit dem TeamIII noch ein Hühnchen rupfen, wenn die schon solche Mittel einsetzen, ts... böse, böse, nix mehr mit alkoholischer Unterstützung nächstes Jahr, ne ne...

Dann bis morgen hoffe ich und -6°, brrrr kalt könnt es werden, hoffentlich liegt noch eine Menge Schnee!

C.


----------



## ultra2 (25. Januar 2010)

Sorry Carsten, irgendwie isses mir durchgegangen. War zu sehr mit Hamstereinsammeln beschäftigt.

Nachträglich gute Besserung 
und einen herzlichen Glückwunsch!​


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Januar 2010)

Hi!

Erstmal alles gute nachträglich zum geburtstag Carsten.

So, feierabend, umziehen und ab ins 7.gebirge........


Thomas


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2010)

So Kinners,
den Nachzüglern besten Dank!

Knie scheint zu halten, hat sich also mit temporärem Ausfall zufriedengegeben (hoffe ich....).

Und die kleinen, TeamIII gesteuerten, Terminatoren wurden erlegt und zur Abschreckung mit den Köpfen nach unten an der Rolle äh am Hamsterrad aufgehangen 

Heute abend wird es eine kalte Angelegenheit, bitte pünktlich sein 

grüße
C.


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Heute abend wird es eine kalte Angelegenheit, bitte pünktlich sein
> 
> grüße
> C.



Deswegen habe ich mich entschlossen heute mal Mimose zu sein und dem Event fern zu bleiben.


Allerdings wäre es bei mir auch knapp von der Zeit geworden, wegen dieser
lästigen Tätigkeit, die mir das Hobby finanziert!


----------



## Enduro_Alex (26. Januar 2010)

ich fall leider wegen krankheit auch aus :-(

VG

Alex


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2010)

oh schade, 
dann markiere ich heute das Ende 

Nur zur Erinnerung, Tempo ist LANGSAM, ich war länger nicht mehr im Real-life auf dem Rad unterwegs, das ewige Hamsterrad macht einen nicht wirklich besser fürchte ich...

jut, bis nachher
C.


----------



## Sechser (26. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> dann markiere ich heute das Ende
> 
> Nur zur Erinnerung, Tempo ist LANGSAM, ...



Du meinst, der Rest muss auf uns warten? 

Ich bin noch nicht sicher, ob ich das heute abend schaffe, habe mich daher noch nicht angemeldet, versuche aber zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2010)

Na dann schaff ran!

Tel von mir hast du? 

Sonst PN...

grüße und bis später


----------



## philbertII (26. Januar 2010)

Ich komme auch - hoffentlich finde ich das, da war ich noch nie...  Ist das der Parkplatz gleich am Kreisel gegenüber von so nem Autohaus? ...
Bis nachher
LG Sabine


----------



## Merlin (26. Januar 2010)

Ja, genau der...

Ansonsten fahren Carsten und ich um 18.10 Uhr in Beuel am Chinaschiff ab.

Scheint ja ein nettes Trüppchen zu werden heute abend.

Bis nachher!


----------



## Sechser (26. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Scheint ja ein nettes Trüppchen zu werden heute abend.
> 
> Bis nachher!



Jup, lets freeze together!


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ja, genau der...
> 
> Ansonsten fahren Carsten und ich um 18.10 Uhr in Beuel am Chinaschiff ab.
> 
> ...




...ich versuche auch um 18.10 am Chinaschiff zu sein.


...ups....falscher Account....ich.....das bin ich....der Uwe


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2010)

Hi,
ich komme direkt zum Treffpunkt, Schiff schaffe ich vorher nicht, da andere Richtung...

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Januar 2010)

Hallo Carsten ich muß sagen Tom hat dich würdig vertreten. War eine sehr feine Tour. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Sechser (26. Januar 2010)

Trotz der eineinhalb Ausfälle: War richtig klasse, inklusive Bergfahrt in nur vom Mondschein beschienener Landschaft ...

Und Sabine: *RESPEKT!!!* Das war echt eine Leistung!


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2010)

Tja,
das quittiere ich mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge...

Immerhin kam ich ja auf 33 min Fahrzeit, einen netten Busfahrer ab T-Mobile und kann meinen Vorrat zu Hause um ein Schaltauge,ein Schaltwerk und ein Hinterrad reduzieren 

War wohl noch ein kleiner Terminator aus dem Hamsterrad versteckt...

Vielleicht klappt es ja am Donnerstag nochmal,wenn ich bis dahin nochmal ans Schrauben komme.

Fährt jemand am Sonntag? Tomburg? Ahr? Will auch mal im Schnee fahren!


----------



## Merlin (26. Januar 2010)

> War richtig klasse, inklusive Bergfahrt in nur vom Mondschein beschienener Landschaft ...



Oh ja, das war klasse. Aber wiederum nix im Vergleich zum Bunktertrail im Schnee. DAS WAR WAHNSINN.

Gleiches gilt für die Abfahrt vom Petersberg runter zum Pförtnerhäuschen (auch als Carsten-kennt-ne-Abkürzung-Trail bekannt). Selten soviel Spaß beim runterrutschen gehabt.



> Und Sabine: *RESPEKT!!!* Das war echt eine Leistung!



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen. Saubere Leistung!


----------



## Merlin (26. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> das quittiere ich mit einem lachenden und einem weinenden Auge...
> 
> Immerhin kam ich ja auf 33 min Fahrzeit, einen netten Busfahrer ab T-Mobile und kann meinen Vorrat zu Hause um ein Schaltauge,ein Schaltwerk und ein Hinterrad reduzieren
> ...



Shit, das klingt nicht gut. War echt schade, dass du umdrehen musstest....es soll im Moment wohl nicht sein. Habe mich aber auch schon offiziell beim Team III beschwert.

Schaltauge ist klar. Schaltwerk ist ebenfalls hin? Und was ist jetzt mit dem HR?

Hinterräder gehen dir ja echt langsam aus, da muss ich wohl mit dem, was bei mir im Keller zum zentrieren steht, mal in die Pötte kommen...


----------



## sun909 (26. Januar 2010)

-Schaltauge hin
-Käfig vom Schaltwerk verbogen,wohl auch hin,habe ich ja ein paar in Reseve  nehme das vom Fully
-HR hat's die Speiche gefaltet, da ist der Käfig eingefädelt, das war aber eh fast fritte, rauhe Nabe und so.

Rose war mein Freund, mehr per Mail, bin noch im Büro und konnte nur kurz draufschauen...

Gruesse


----------



## Daywalker74 (26. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> -Schaltauge hin
> -Käfig vom Schaltwerk verbogen,wohl auch hin,habe ich ja ein paar in Reseve  nehme das vom Fully
> -HR hat's die Speiche gefaltet, da ist der Käfig eingefädelt, das war aber eh fast fritte, rauhe Nabe und so.
> 
> ...




Was ist den passiert Carsten?? Hast Du Dich so aufs Maul gelegt?? 

Scheint ja echt ne klasse Runde gewesen zu sein, wenn man das hier so alles liest.
Aber gestern war auch top im 7.Gebirge. Bin von Ramersdorf gestartet und bis hoch zur Löwenburg gefahren. Da war es total ungeimlich bei dem dichten Nebel da oben. War auch sehr schnell wieder unten

Morgen gehts ins Ahrtal.

Sonntag fahr ich von der Tomburg. Wäre klasse, wenn man da mal wieder ein paar Mitfahrer hätte. Die letzten beiden Touren von dort waren doch recht einsam.

Bis dann


----------



## sun909 (27. Januar 2010)

Dein Bruder war mit, noch Fragen  ?

Nix Sturz,einfach nach der ersten Auffahrt nach der Brücke über die Autobahn angetreten und ups, da hängt das Schaltwerk aber komisch in den Speichen...

Also eigentlich nix wildes, Sabotage vom TeamIII wird vermutet 

vielleicht haben die in ihren Eierpunsch-Orgien neue Voodoo-Rituale (wieder-)entdeckt?

Werden mal recherchieren!

Schaltauge und Schaltwerk hab ich grad getauscht, nur noch die Feineinstellung und fertig.

Wenn ich ein Hinterrad zusammenbekomme, bin ich Sonntag für eine nicht zu schnelle Runde gern dabei 

Gruesse


----------



## joscho (27. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Also eigentlich nix wildes, Sabotage vom TeamIII wird vermutet



Pah, ganz miese Unterstellung. Ihr seit knapp *1000 *Punkte hinter uns - dafür schicken wir keinen Hamster los. Nicht bei dem Wetter 
Ich glaube eher an den Fluch des Pharao, oder irgendeines anderen ägyptischen Tüppes.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Januar 2010)

Keine Sorge Thomas, dein Bruder und ich wollten auch von der Tomburg starten am Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (27. Januar 2010)

Tja, das war ja wieder ein ganz außergewöhnliche Fahrt... Schade, Carsten, dass es dich so früh rausgeworfen hat - es war wirklich eine gantz tolle Schneetour! Die Strecke und die Trails will ich unbedingt nochmal mit "normaler" Schaltung fahren!

Und bei so viel moralischer Unterstützung und Anfeuerung ( + Wegzehrung ! Danke Micha ) konnte man doch einfach nicht aufgeben! Vielen Dank allen fürs Mitziehen!!! und Warten  !!!

Weitere Neuentdeckung: Schneekäfer! Da macht es ja richtig Spass zu Plumpsen! 



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Keine Sorge Thomas, dein Bruder und ich wollten auch von der Tomburg starten am Sonntag.


 
Wenn meine Schaltung + Bremsen bis zum WE in Ordnung kommen (und es zeitlich passt), würde ich ja unbedingt gern EIN ERSTES MAL mit zur Tomburg kommen! Melde mich kurzfristig nochmal.

LG Sabine


----------



## Redfraggle (27. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fährt jemand am Sonntag? Tomburg? Ahr? Will auch mal im Schnee fahren!



Hätte auch Lust, aber die Jungs wolllen ja bestimmt heizen.
Wenn Sabine auch dabei wäre, könnten wir ja wieder zwei Gruppen machen
und ich versuch mich mal wieder im Wege finden!


----------



## philbertII (27. Januar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wenn Sabine auch dabei wäre, könnten wir ja wieder zwei Gruppen machen
> und ich versuch mich mal wieder im Wege finden!


 
Ja prima! - dann schau ich mal, wie die Woche so läuft 

LG Sabine


----------



## Daywalker74 (27. Januar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hätte auch Lust, aber die Jungs wolllen ja bestimmt heizen.
> Wenn Sabine auch dabei wäre, könnten wir ja wieder zwei Gruppen machen
> und ich versuch mich mal wieder im Wege finden!



Naja, heizen ist bei den Schneeverhältnissen ist auf den Wegen nicht gerade möglich. Bin heute von der Tomburg aus gefahren. Knapp 60km habe ich geschafft. Schnitt etwas über 11km/h. 

Am Sonntag kommt auch noch die Melanie mit. Das wird aber eine herbe umstellung für Sie. Von kurzen Klamotten und trockenen Trails auf La Palma wieder in die Kälte an der Tomburg

Bis Sonntag


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. Januar 2010)

dann lass uns doch lieber mit ahhhhhhhhle Mann zusammen fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## LukePC (27. Januar 2010)

Ich würd auch gerne nochmal was eher gemütliches mitfahren - trotz Klausurphase an der Uni.
Sonntag klingt gut, da is die 1. Klausur vorbei und ich kann mir nen bissel Auszeit (hoffentlich) leisten.

PS: gabs morgen was?


----------



## sun909 (28. Januar 2010)

von mir aus heute nein...

grüße


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2010)

So Kinners,
wie sieht es denn nächste Woche Dienstag aus?

Irgendwelche Freiwillige zum Guiden  ?

Lust auf...

-7G ab Köwi?
-7G ab Oberkassel?
-KoFo?
-Rollrunde Rhein?

Bitte um Meldung der üblichen Verdächtigen 

grüße


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2010)

Rebecca könnte ihren Einstand geben...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2010)

...oder so...


----------



## MTBKäfer (29. Januar 2010)

Der Käfer traut sich erst, wenn Schnee und Eis GANZ weg sind ....  ....


----------



## Merlin (29. Januar 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Der Käfer traut sich erst, wenn Schnee und Eis GANZ weg sind ....  ....



Das ist am Dienstag weg...sonst musst du halt vormittags nochmal kurz fönen. 

Trau dich!


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das ist am Dienstag weg...sonst musst du halt vormittags nochmal kurz fönen.  ...



Na, da wäre ich mir angesichts der Wetterprognose aber noch nicht so ganz sicher 

Aber da leichter Regen angesagt ist, wird es sonst halt eine Schlammparty, das wäre auch würdig 

grüße


----------



## MTBKäfer (29. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Aber da leichter Regen angesagt ist, wird es sonst halt eine Schlammparty, das wäre auch würdig


Ihr seid ja sooo gemein  ... würdig wäre eine Tour im Sommer bei strahlender Sonne ....


----------



## sun909 (29. Januar 2010)

Ach Schnickschnack, so ein bißchen Fango ist gut für die Haut und so, da geben andere (Verzeihung...) Hühner viel Geld für aus 

Kann aber den Wunsch nach Sonne nur unterstützen!!!

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (30. Januar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So Kinners,
> wie sieht es denn nächste Woche Dienstag aus?
> 
> Lust auf...
> ...


 
Ich wäre dabei nächsten Dienstag ! Rollrunden  bei dem schönen Schnee?! Am liebsten, wenn noch weiße Reste da sind, wieder durch den Wald, wenn du so fragst - ob 7G oder Kofo egal, paar Berge sind doch immer prima  ... 
LG Sabine


----------



## Merlin (31. Januar 2010)

Ich habe für Dienstag wieder einen Nightride eingetragen, angedacht ist eine Wiederholung der Strecke von letzter Woche. Es wird wohl immernoch Schnee liegen, aber das kennen wir ja mittlerweile. 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9777


----------



## Sechser (31. Januar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Es wird wohl immernoch Schnee liegen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9777



Das will ich ja wohl hoffen ...


----------



## sun909 (31. Januar 2010)

...bin raus, hab grad das Pech gepachtet (bzw den bösen Voodoo-Hamster) an der Backe...

Kann echt nicht wahr sein.

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (1. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich habe für Dienstag wieder einen Nightride eingetragen, angedacht ist eine Wiederholung der Strecke von letzter Woche. Es wird wohl immernoch Schnee liegen, aber das kennen wir ja mittlerweile.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9777



Wäre gerne dabei, glaube aber das der Kottenforst die bessere Wahl wäre.
Die Höhenlagen sind im Moment wirklich grenzwertig!


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Februar 2010)

Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei, da ich zuviel Arbeit habe. werde aber für Mittwoch eine alternative Runde reinsetzen. Über den Rodderberg mal ganz anders. Ich denke das wird auch angenehmer da sie für morgen wieder jede Menge Schnee vorher gesagt haben. Und Mittwoch soll es trocken bleiben.

Grüße Micha
@ Carsten schmeiß dein Pech mal über Bord wäre schön wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren würden


----------



## Merlin (1. Februar 2010)

O.k. Leute, ich cancel den Termin für morgen. Mir wächst die Arbeit diese Woche eh über den Kopf und der Rücken zickt ein wenig. Vielleicht schließe ich mich am Mittwoch an...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich bin morgen auch nicht dabei, da ich zuviel Arbeit habe. werde aber für Mittwoch eine alternative Runde reinsetzen. Über den Rodderberg mal ganz anders. Ich denke das wird auch angenehmer da sie für morgen wieder jede Menge Schnee vorher gesagt haben. Und Mittwoch soll es trocken bleiben.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Ich werde wenn sich bis 17 Uhr niemand angemeldet hat die Tour rausnehmen und dann selber losfahren.


----------



## sun909 (3. Februar 2010)

Hey Micha,
ist schade, grad ist mal wieder lecker Wetter- zumindest von oben 

Hoffe mal auf nächste Woche, dir sonst viel Spaß!

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Micha,
> ist schade, grad ist mal wieder lecker Wetter- zumindest von oben
> 
> Hoffe mal auf nächste Woche, dir sonst viel Spaß!
> ...



Ja danke aber von unten wird es bestimmt schön schlammig.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (3. Februar 2010)

Ich kann leider auch nicht. 
(Wobei ich gestehen muss, dass mich diese Matschepampe auch nicht richtig motiviert hätte  gerade hatte ich mich an Schnee gewöhnt ...)

Viel Spaß bei Deiner Fango-Tour!


----------



## sun909 (7. Februar 2010)

So,
Dienstag versuche ich es mal wieder 

Ab Oberkassel, wer hat noch Lust?

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Februar 2010)

Lust schon aber ich habe dank der 5. Jahreszeit keine Zeit.

Wünsche aber viel Spass.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (8. Februar 2010)

Termin für Dienstag, wird kalt... 

Dienstag-Eintragen, marsch marsch!

Grüße und wen wir nicht sehen, kopfschmerzfreie Karnevalstage


----------



## philbertII (8. Februar 2010)

Hallihallo!
Ich würde morgen sehr gern mitkommen . Da ich aber einen Termin in Aachen habe, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig nach Bonn schaffe. Drum trage ich mich mal nicht in die Liste ein. Vielleicht klappt es ja, dann bin ich am Parkplatz.

LG Sabine



sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Dienstag, wird kalt...
> 
> Dienstag-Eintragen, marsch marsch!
> 
> Grüße und wen wir nicht sehen, kopfschmerzfreie Karnevalstage


----------



## Merlin (8. Februar 2010)

> Da ich aber einen Termin in Aachen habe, weiß ich noch nicht, ob ich es rechtzeitig nach Bonn schaffe. Drum trage ich mich mal nicht in die Liste ein. Vielleicht klappt es ja, dann bin ich am Parkplatz.



Dito, gleiches gilt für mich (wenn auch nicht Aachen).


----------



## Enduro_Alex (8. Februar 2010)

Unter Vorbehalt das es wärmer als -10° wird, habe ich auch mal zugesagt...hoffentlich schaffe ich es diesmal.

viele grüße

alex


----------



## Enduro_Alex (9. Februar 2010)

...leider wird es doch nichts...


----------



## sun909 (9. Februar 2010)

tja,
und der Käfer ist dem Hamster zum Opfer gefallen 

Dann wird der Treffpunkt nicht angefahren, ich starte von Beuel aus, wer sich anschließen mag, soll einfach anrufen 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (9. Februar 2010)

Sooo, heute zusammen mit Carsten eine neue Disziplin ausprobiert: Synchron-Käfern. 

Die Schwierigkeit dabei ist die exakte zeitliche Synchronität. Hat man das im Griff, geht der Rest quasi von selbst. 

Tipp für alle, die es mal selbst probieren wollen: Gefrorene Eisplatten auf bergab Passagen eignen sich hervorragend, denn sie erleichtern die Herstellung der Synchronität enorm. Die B-Note kann dann noch durch eine bäuchlings ausgeführte Pirouette gepushed werden, wenn nötig. 

Gefühlt lagen wir heute bei einer 8,0


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2010)

Ja, das war eine wahre Wonne 

Erst haben wir uns mehrfach geziert, uns dann aber doch den Verlockungen des ungehemmten Bodenkontaktes hergegeben...

Und das ohne Panzer, na ja, die nächsten Tage sind ja wenn eh nur Indoor...

Auf jeden Fall haben wir damit die Messlatte für die nächsten Stunts höher gehangen, so einfach nur alleine am Baum festhalten, reicht nicht mehr aus!

Ich sag mal, bis nächste Woche wieder auf dem Rad...

grüße
sun909


----------



## shmee (10. Februar 2010)

Ja Mensch, da habt ihr ja richtig vorgelegt. Und das ganz ohne mein Hinterherfahren. Bin richtig stolz auf euch, jetzt schafft ihr das schon ganz alleine. 

Na mal sehen, so wie sich das Wetter im Moment entwickelt, werden wir ja noch genug Gelegenheit haben den dreifach eingedrehten Bauchplatscher auf Eis zu üben.


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2010)

Wow, 
Synchron mit Dreien?

Sehr geil, sollten wir mal üben 

Ansonsten für die nächste Woche zwei Termine in den Terminen, wobei ich mir mit dem Mittwoch noch nicht ganz sicher bin, ob das so ein guter Plan ist... 

Aber als guter Vorsatz ja nicht schlecht...

grüße


----------



## Merlin (10. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> wobei ich mir mit dem Mittwoch noch nicht ganz sicher bin...



Du....never!


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja, das war eine wahre Wonne
> 
> Erst haben wir uns mehrfach geziert, uns dann aber doch den Verlockungen des ungehemmten Bodenkontaktes hergegeben...
> 
> ...



Ja klar ohne Panzer, ich war ja auch zu Hause. Werde aber jetzt was raus gehen und das Rad mal wieder an den Schnee gewöhnen.
Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (10. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Synchron-Käfern.



Was denn, nicht mal ein einziges Foto? 




sun909 schrieb:


> so einfach nur alleine am Baum festhalten, reicht nicht mehr aus!



An meine ausgefeilte Baumtechnik kommt ihr sowieso nicht heran ...


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Du....never!



hm, wir können ja wetten... eine Kiste Reissdorf? 



Sechser schrieb:


> Was denn, nicht mal ein einziges Foto?
> 
> An meine ausgefeilte Baumtechnik kommt ihr sowieso nicht heran ...



Foto war gerade nicht, keine Hände frei, wir werden das noch üben oder steigen doch auf die Helmkamera um 

Und in Sachen "Baumtechnik" ist der Oli immer noch ganz weit vorne, der hat nämlich Rad Rad sein lassen und sich selber an dem Baum festgehalten; an den Prioritäten müsst ihr also noch arbeiten!

grüße
sun909

Und Herr Panzer, Verzeihung, ich meinte natürlich den anderen Panzer, dich die ganze Zeit auf dem Rücken wäre ein gutes Training für mich, aber viiiieeel zu langweilig für dich! 
Aber nach dem ganzen Schnee heute nachmittag hast du jetzt ja sogar ein wenig Sonne, du Glückskind


----------



## Merlin (10. Februar 2010)

> Und in Sachen "Baumtechnik" ist der Oli immer noch ganz weit vorne, der hat nämlich Rad Rad sein lassen und sich selber an dem Baum festgehalten; an den Prioritäten müsst ihr also noch arbeiten!


Glaub mir, gegen Jerry ist Olli der reinste Anfänger. Nicht umsonst nennt man ihn auch den "Baumflüsterer".


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2010)

ah, 
ich dachte, er war der, "Der mit dem Baum tanzt" 

Nun gut, dann können wir ja demnächst (so nach Käfers Entjungferung (äh als Guidine natürlich!  )) einen Baum-Contest auf dem Rebecca-Gedächtnis-Trail veranstalten...

Wird bestimmt eine spaßige Angelegenheit, bei der Gelegenheit können wir ja auch die diversen Kisten Gerstenkaltschale mitnehmen und zum Friedensbier aufrufen  

Tom, die Wette mit Mittwoch steht???

grüße


----------



## Merlin (10. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tom, die Wette mit Mittwoch steht???



Carsten, so einfach kriegst du die verspielten WP Schulden nicht wieder rein. Da ich ja weis, dass du für eine Kiste Bier (fast) alles tust, ist der Risikofaktor doch etwas hoch...


----------



## sun909 (10. Februar 2010)

Tss, 
so wie du das schreibst, könnte der geneigte Leser ja glatt einen Alkoholiker in der Truppe vermuten, hicks. 

Immerhin bin ICH noch nicht auf der Wiese einfach umgefallen und liegen geblieben wie ein grünes Etwas 

Ein bißchen Motivation wäre gegen die Kopfschmerzen aber noch zu gebrauchen für nächste Woche...

Und noch ist nichts verloren. Vielleicht taucht der Chris ja mal wieder auf???  
Chris, hallo!!????

Wäre ja schön...

grüße


----------



## Merlin (10. Februar 2010)

O.k, also: Wenn du am Mittwoch aufschlägst, lade ich dich beizeiten auf ein Bier ein!


----------



## Tazz (10. Februar 2010)

..........................

​
Grüße Tazz


----------



## Sechser (10. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Immerhin bin ICH noch nicht auf der Wiese einfach umgefallen und liegen geblieben wie ein grünes Etwas



... und ich gebe mir soviel Mühe mit meinem Baum ...


----------



## Merlin (10. Februar 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> ... und ich gebe mir soviel Mühe mit meinem Baum ...



Das war noch ne andere Geschichte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> grüße
> sun909
> 
> Und Herr Panzer, Verzeihung, ich meinte natürlich den anderen Panzer, dich die ganze Zeit auf dem Rücken wäre ein gutes Training für mich, aber viiiieeel zu langweilig für dich!
> Aber nach dem ganzen Schnee heute nachmittag hast du jetzt ja sogar ein wenig Sonne, du Glückskind




Na wenn ich die 7-schwänzige auspacken darf dann wird es für mich nicht Langweilig.
Du hast Recht es war richtig geil Heute, die Sonne kam raus es schneite und ich hatte ca. 80% jungfräuliche Wege. Ich kann nur sagen herrrrrrrrrrlich.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2010)

So, nachdem der Karneval mehr oder weniger rum ist...hätte jemand morgen (Dienstag) Lust auf ne MTB Runde im Siebengebirge? Noch ist es da weiss, vielleicht die letzte Chance für dieses Jahr.

Also, wer fahren will, melden!


----------



## shmee (15. Februar 2010)

Karneval ist bei mir Magengrippebedingt leider ausgefallen, daher bin ich die Woche auch noch mit Biken raus, muss erst mal wieder richtig fit werden. Euch nen schönen Ride im Schnee.


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2010)

Oha, na dann mal gute Besserung.

Und der Magen...ja, den muss ich jetzt auch mal wieder auf Kurs bringen, hat doch einiges mitmachen müssen die letzten Tage.


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, nachdem der Karneval mehr oder weniger rum ist...hätte jemand morgen (Dienstag) Lust auf ne MTB Runde im Siebengebirge? Noch ist es da weiss, vielleicht die letzte Chance für dieses Jahr.
> 
> Also, wer fahren will, melden!




Ich Ich Ich! Wann und wo willst Du starten??


----------



## Merlin (15. Februar 2010)

Am liebsten irgendwann nachmittags in Beuel...


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Am liebsten irgendwann nachmittags in Beuel...



Tja, dann bin ich wohl raus. Muß bis 16.30Uhr arbeiten. Danach muß noch zu Höflichkeit und Service neu Schaltröllchen kaufen. 

Dann mal viel spaß


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2010)

Geiles Wetter zum Biken und bestimmt viel besser als die Büroluft, ächz...

Bin leider heute raus, muß schaffen 

grüße

P.S. shmee: gute Besserung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter zum Biken und bestimmt viel besser als die Büroluft, ächz...
> 
> Bin leider heute raus, muß schaffen
> 
> ...



Schöne Ausrede
Ich werde jetzt mit der Laska ne Hunderunde fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (16. Februar 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Ich Ich Ich! Wann und wo willst Du starten??



Du bekommst wohl auch nie genug!


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schöne Ausrede
> Ich werde jetzt mit der Laska ne Hunderunde fahren.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Frechheit aber auch, uns hier so eine lange Nase zu machen 

Mag eigentlich jemand Donnerstag die Tour übernehmen?

Die Barbara stände als Mitfahrerin bereit, ich darf die Woche wohl eher nicht radeln...

Wäre prima, schönen Gruß


----------



## MTBKäfer (16. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Geiles Wetter zum Biken und bestimmt viel besser als die Büroluft, ächz...


 .... das stimmt, das erste Mal seit WOCHEN, daß die Sonne scheint und was ist .... wir sitzen im Büro .... Na ja euch viel Spaß 



sun909 schrieb:


> ich darf die Woche wohl eher nicht radeln...


Wieso  ... bist Du etwa wegen Karnevalsschäden noch nicht fahrtauglich ?



sun909 schrieb:


> Mag eigentlich jemand Donnerstag die Tour übernehmen?


Ich habe mal wieder Ruhewoche, sorry .....


----------



## sun909 (16. Februar 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> .... das stimmt, das erste Mal seit WOCHEN, daß die Sonne scheint und was ist .... wir sitzen im Büro .... Na ja euch viel Spaß



Ja, bitter bitter... sehe ich auch so 



MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Wieso  ... bist Du etwa wegen Karnevalsschäden noch nicht fahrtauglich ?



Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, Hornhaut gerissen (?), hatte einen netten Sonntag beim Notdienst 



MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ich habe mal wieder Ruhewoche, sorry .....



Dann kann ich ja nächste Woche wieder eine "leichte" Tour anbieten 

schönen Tag!


----------



## ultra2 (16. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ja, bitter bitter... sehe ich auch so
> 
> 
> 
> Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, Hornhaut gerissen (?), hatte einen netten Sonntag beim Notdienst



Diese permanente Selbstgeiselung wegen des verlorenen WP's muß aber langsam mal aufhören.

So, letztmalig: Gute Besserung


----------



## Sechser (16. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht, Hornhaut gerissen (?), hatte einen netten Sonntag beim Notdienst



Aua! Dein Jahr fängt ja gar nicht gut an  Gute Besserung!

Noch jemand Lust am Donnerstag zu fahren? (Es sei denn, bis dahin verwandelt sich der Schnee in Matsch.)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (16. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Du bekommst wohl auch nie genug!



????? Muß doch trainieren, damit i beim Rennen am Sonntag ehrenvoll letzter werde


----------



## Merlin (16. Februar 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> das erste Mal seit WOCHEN, daß die Sonne scheint und was ist .... wir sitzen im Büro





Sun909 schrieb:


> Ja, bitter bitter... sehe ich auch so



Ihr armen Wesen. 

Ich bin heute Nachmittag ne Runde gefahren bis zum Sonnenuntergang...es war gigantisch (wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt). Meiner Meinung nach kann man inzwischen auch wieder ganz vernünftig im 7GB fahren, der Schnee ist recht festgetreten und man kommt wieder vorwärts.


Jerry, Donnerstag wird bei mir nix, wie sieht es Mittwoch oder Freitag aus? Wer hätte sonst noch Bock? Ist ja etwas ruhig geworden in letzter Zeit...


----------



## Sechser (16. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ist ja etwas ruhig geworden in letzter Zeit...


 Tja, alle krank oder schneeunlustig!


Morgen ginge auch, ich kann aber wahrscheinlich nicht vor 5 Uhr


----------



## Merlin (16. Februar 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Morgen ginge auch, ich kann aber wahrscheinlich nicht vor 5 Uhr



Ich dachte sowieso eher an 18.30 Uhr. Also morgen soll es wettertechnisch auch noch gut sein, ab Donnerstag dann nicht mehr so. 

Also, wer hätte Lust und Laune morgen abend? Barbara (statt Do.)?


----------



## Handlampe (16. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr armen Wesen.
> 
> Ich bin heute Nachmittag ne Runde gefahren bis zum Sonnenuntergang...es war gigantisch (wie ihr euch sicher denken könnt). Meiner Meinung nach kann man inzwischen auch wieder ganz vernünftig im 7GB fahren, der Schnee ist recht festgetreten und man kommt wieder vorwärts.



Pöh, ich war auch bis 11 Uhr unterwegs- Herrlich heute.
Das Einzige was mich heute ein wenig nachdenklich gemacht hat: Ich hab mich im Kottenforst verfahren. Oh mann, bald kann ich nur noch mit Navi fahren, wenn ich mich schon in meinem Hauswald verfranse.


----------



## Merlin (16. Februar 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Das Einzige was mich heute ein wenig nachdenklich gemacht hat: Ich hab mich im Kottenforst verfahren.



Keine Sorge, ist mir heute im 7GB auch passiert. Es sieht momentan aber auch alles so gleich aus...


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich dachte sowieso eher an 18.30 Uhr. Also morgen soll es wettertechnisch auch noch gut sein, ab Donnerstag dann nicht mehr so.
> 
> Also, wer hätte Lust und Laune morgen abend? Barbara (statt Do.)?



Kann wahrscheinlich Mittwoch nicht, muß wohl länger arbeiten.
Falls ich doch früher frei habe, melde ich mich hier nocheinmal!

@ Daywalker: erstens wirst Du nie und nimmer letzter und zweitens 
                   mußt Du Deinem Körper auch mal Zeit zur Regeneration
                   geben!
@Käfer: das mit dem Wetter stimmt nicht ganz; sind vor 2 Wochen bei herr-
            lichstem Sonnenschein gefahren, lag nur ein bißchen viel Schnee 

@ sun909: hast Du´s mal mit Vodoo versucht?!
               Gute Besserung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Februar 2010)

Das wra aber auch geil gestern Nachmittag. Habe sogar noch Wege gefunden die kaum begangen wurden, und somit auch nicht fahrbar waren. Aber es war ein Traum. Mein Hund hatte auch viel Spass.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Sechser (17. Februar 2010)

Ich muss leider für heute absagen  Fahrdienst für meinen Sohn ist angesagt ...

(ist aber angesichts des Wetters nicht ganz so tragisch)


----------



## Merlin (17. Februar 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> (ist aber angesichts des Wetters nicht ganz so tragisch)



O.k, sonst hätte ich wohl abgesagt. Das Wetter hat sich ja nicht sehr positiv entwickelt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (18. Februar 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Du....never!



ähm, 
nur für die Statistik, ich saß gestern noch eine Stunde auf dem Rad 

Auch wenn es nur die Rolle war...

Da kann ich aber wenigstens was sehen 

 Was ist mit nächstem Dienstag?

Ich kann mich zwar fast als WP-Touren-Ankündigungs und dann Absager-Sieger feiern lassen, aber einen Versuch ist es ja immer wert...

Und nein, ich weiß nicht, wer eine Voodoo-Puppe von mir zu Hause liegen hat. TeamIII behauptet steif und fest, sie waren es nicht 

grüße


----------



## MTBKäfer (18. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ähm,
> nur für die Statistik, ich saß gestern noch eine Stunde auf dem Rad
> Auch wenn es nur die Rolle war...
> Da kann ich aber wenigstens was sehen


Ohh Carsten, dann geht es Dir schon besser, hoffe es ist nicht so schlimm, wie es sich anhört und wünsche Dir gute Besserug und schnelle Heilung!!



sun909 schrieb:


> Was ist mit nächstem Dienstag?


Ich wäre dabei !!



sun909 schrieb:


> Und nein, ich weiß nicht, wer eine Voodoo-Puppe von mir zu Hause liegen hat


Ich hatte definitiv kurzfristig eine von Dir .... aber bin sie scheinbar wieder los


----------



## Merlin (18. Februar 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ich wäre dabei !!




Du musst ja auch noch selber was machen...der Schnee ist ja nun weg.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Was ist mit nächstem Dienstag?



Wie war das noch!?
....Da simme dabei, dat is prima, viva Siebengebirge ( oder so ähnlich ).


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wie war das noch!?
> ....Da simme dabei, dat is prima, viva Siebengebirge ( oder so ähnlich ).



Na wenn du dich nicht zu früh freust


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2010)

Husch Husch, eintragen bitte zur-Voodoofreien Zone  

Lieber Käfer, nach deiner "Ruhewoche" geben wir dir noch ein wenig Muße. 

Sprich, am 02.03. bist du dann fällig  ; sollen wir es eintragen oder machst du das selber  ?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Merlin (19. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lieber Käfer, nach deiner "Ruhewoche" geben wir dir noch ein wenig Muße.
> 
> Sprich, am 02.03. bist du dann fällig  ; sollen wir es eintragen oder machst du das selber  ?



...und eigentlich könntest du dann auch gleich den Geburtstagskuchen nachliefern.


----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Lieber Käfer, nach deiner "Ruhewoche" geben wir dir noch ein wenig Muße.
> Sprich, am 02.03. bist du dann fällig  ; sollen wir es eintragen oder machst du das selber  ?



Ohh Mist ... da komme ich wohl wirklich nicht mehr raus  ... ähh nee ich trage das lieber selber ein, bevor ihr mir da irgendwelche wilden Sachen eintragt !



Merlin schrieb:


> ...und eigentlich könntest du dann auch gleich den Geburtstagskuchen nachliefern.



 Ich kann vielleicht Radfahren, Laufen und Schwimmen .... aber kochen und backen .... Fehlanzeige  ... hmm werde mal gucken, was sich machen läßt ..... aber so viel ich weiß ... ist Carstens Geburtstagskuchen ja auch noch nicht bei uns angekommen, oder ?


----------



## sun909 (19. Februar 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ohh Mist ... da komme ich wohl wirklich nicht mehr raus  ... ähh nee ich trage das lieber selber ein, bevor ihr mir da irgendwelche wilden Sachen eintragt !
> 
> 
> 
> Ich kann vielleicht Radfahren, Laufen und Schwimmen .... aber kochen und backen .... Fehlanzeige  ... hmm werde mal gucken, was sich machen läßt ..... aber so viel ich weiß ... ist Carstens Geburtstagskuchen ja auch noch nicht bei uns angekommen, oder ?



1. Richtig, da kommst du nicht mehr raus 
2. Das mit dem Backen und Kochen kannst du lernen, siehe Eierpunsch von TeamIII, was lange währt, wird richtig gut 
3. äh, es ist gerade Fastenzeit, ergo eh nix mit Süßkram und so..., wird dann aber nachgereicht und nachgefeiert... OK?

schönen gruß und viel Spaß im Rest der "Ruhewoche"


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (19. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> 3. äh, es ist gerade Fastenzeit, ergo eh nix mit Süßkram und so..., wird dann aber nachgereicht und nachgefeiert... OK?



Nix da nachreichen, dann musst du dir schon was alternatives ausdenken. Hat Rebecca schon recht.


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2010)

Tja,
Wetter für heute abend ist ja nicht so dolle im Moment 

Sollen wir auf morgen schieben?

Micha?
Barbara?
Jerry?

grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> Wetter für heute abend ist ja nicht so dolle im Moment
> 
> Sollen wir auf morgen schieben?
> ...



Wollte gerade absagen, da ich für heute schon genug Fango gehabt habe.Aber Spaß beiseite, schaffe es arbeitstechnisch leider nicht.
Deswegen gerne verschieben, allerdings lieber auf Donnerstag!


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> Wetter für heute abend ist ja nicht so dolle im Moment
> 
> Sollen wir auf morgen schieben?
> ...



Ich kann nur heute, solltet ihr verschieben ist das in Ordnung. Dann fahre ich alleine. 
@ tom wie sieht es mit den Teilen aus? Wenn gefahren wird soll ich Geld mitbringen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (23. Februar 2010)

Laut Regenradar zieht eine Menge blau auf uns zu...hmm, schwere Entscheidung.

@Micha: Alles bestellt, aber noch nicht da (habe zumindest noch nix gehört).


----------



## sun909 (23. Februar 2010)

Kinners,
wir schieben auf morgen. 

Scusi für alle, die dann nicht können. 

Jerry, wenn du mit Micha fahren willst, schreib ihn doch kurz an oder meld dich hier.

schönen Abend soweit


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (23. Februar 2010)

Bin grad erst nach hause gekommen, musste noch eine feuchte Gassi-Runde mit Hund einlegen.
Mir reichts für heute - muss außerdem noch etwas nacharbeiten ...
Versuche morgen dabei zu sein.

ps. Bei dem heutigen Rutsch-glitsch-platsch-Faktor hätte es bestimmt einige interessante Szenen gegeben.


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Februar 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich kann nur heute, solltet ihr verschieben ist das in Ordnung. Dann fahre ich alleine.
> @ tom wie sieht es mit den Teilen aus? Wenn gefahren wird soll ich Geld mitbringen?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Bist Du wirklich gefahren?
Ich will Beweisfotos!


----------



## Redfraggle (23. Februar 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> wir schieben auf morgen.
> 
> Scusi für alle, die dann nicht können.
> ...



Kann leider noch nicht zusagen, da meine Joggingpartnerin für morgen nicht gecancelt hat.Falls doch melde ich mich per SMS bei Dir.
Also eventuell bis morgen.
Was ist mit Dir und Freitag ( Stammtisch )?


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Bist Du wirklich gefahren?
> Ich will Beweisfotos!



Nein ich habe meine Werkstatt aufgeräumt die hatte es nötig. Werde aber dafür heute Mittag fahren. werde mal wieder meine cc Strecke aktivieren.

Aber so wie sie gesagt haben könntet ihr heute Abend auch nass werden. Ist doch egal von unten wirds richtig feucht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Kann leider noch nicht zusagen, da meine Joggingpartnerin für morgen nicht gecancelt hat.Falls doch melde ich mich per SMS bei Dir.
> Also eventuell bis morgen.
> Was ist mit Dir und Freitag ( Stammtisch )?



Hey Barbara,
schön, dass ihr den wiederbelebt. Aber ich kann Freitag nicht... Bin da mit meinen Gardaseeleuten verabredet.

Wg. heute: meld dich einfach.

grüße


----------



## Sechser (24. Februar 2010)

So, ich hab mich mal für heute eingetragen - oder störe ich dann euer lauschiges Tete-a-tete?


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2010)

Quatsch, stören, wir üben dann heute synchron-käfern zu dritt 

bis gleich, wir sind früher da (18.15), wenn du das noch liest, ggf. auch früher aufschlagen, dann können wir direkt los!

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. Februar 2010)

Na wenn ich mir das Wetter so ansehe bin ich ganz froh heute Mittag schon gefahren zu sein. Hoffe das es im 7-geb nicht so regnet.
Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Februar 2010)

Carsten wieder per I-Phone Online!Viel Spaß beim Fahren.
Ich lass mich beim Joggen begießen!


----------



## sun909 (24. Februar 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Carsten wieder per I-Phone Online!Viel Spaß beim Fahren.





versteh ich nicht?

Vielleicht der Rechner im Büro, auf dem ich noch eingeloggt war...

Ansonsten hat es der Jerry sehr schön am Parkplatz auf den Punkt gebracht:

"Ist das dunkle da drüben eine Regenfront, die auf uns zukommt?"

Quatsch, war nur erhöhte Luftfeuchtigkeit...  Gut, dass wir das nicht auf der freien Fläche abbekommen haben... Und teilweise so matschig, dass schieben angesagt war. 

Den dreifachen Käfer haben wir trotz teils Schnee dann auch auf nächste Woche mit mehr Publikum im Wald verschoben 

grüße


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (24. Februar 2010)

Stimmt, heute gabs nass aus allen Richtungen!


----------



## shmee (27. Februar 2010)

Kleiner Hinweis für alle, die den Rebecca-Gedächtnis-Trail fahren wollen: da gab es eine mittelgroße Holzfällaktion ziemlich genau in der Mitte. Wer also nicht, wie ich, vor der Entscheidung stehen möchte, wieder hochzufahren oder sein Bike über 100m Baumstämme, Gestrüpp etc. zu tragen, sollte den im Moment eher auslassen.


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2010)

Hmm, Rebecca und ich sind den Trail Freitag vor ner Woche noch gefahren. Da lagen auch schon ein paar Bäumchen auf dem Weg, die wir beseitigt haben...aber diese Ausmaße waren noch nicht vorhanden.


----------



## shmee (27. Februar 2010)

Da ich heute im Wald überall Leute mit Anhänger beim Holzeinladen gesehen habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das ganz frisch ist. Ist auf jeden Fall so unfahrbar. 

Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sie scharf auf ihr Holz sind und das schnell abholen. Fuhr sich ansonsten nämlich im halbtrockenen echt mal wieder richtig gut.


----------



## Merlin (27. Februar 2010)

Hier der Termin für nächste Woche...diesmal am Mittwoch:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9859


----------



## MTBKäfer (28. Februar 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Da ich heute im Wald überall Leute mit Anhänger beim Holzeinladen gesehen habe, gehe ich mal davon aus, dass das ganz frisch ist. Ist auf jeden Fall so unfahrbar.
> Wollen wir mal hoffen, dass sie scharf auf ihr Holz sind und das schnell abholen.



Ich wollte vorhin da lang laufen .... keine Chance ... jetzt hat man zwar einen schönen Ausblick auf die Felswand, da alle Bäume am Hang entfernt wurden, dafür sieht man den Weg aber noch nicht einmal mehr vor lauter Holz ...  ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2010)

So ich begerade ne Runde mit dem Hunde gefahren. Sollten hier auf der richtigen Rheinseite Bäume umgefallen sein dann sind sie schon wieder aus dem Weg geräumt. Ich denke man kann fahren morgen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (2. März 2010)

Denke ich auch, wir starten morgen.

Micha, Steuersatz und Kralle bringe ich mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, wir starten morgen.
> 
> Micha, Steuersatz und Kralle bringe ich mit.



Und ich das Geld


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (3. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Denke ich auch, wir starten morgen.



Schade, daß der Dienstag wieder zum Mittwoch mutiert ist.
Da kann ich doch nicht !
Euch viel Spaß und keine Bäume, die den Weg versperren!


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Schade, daß der Dienstag wieder zum Mittwoch mutiert ist.
> Da kann ich doch nicht !
> Euch viel Spaß und keine Bäume, die den Weg versperren!



Hättest ja gestern bei mir mitfahren können.


----------



## Redfraggle (3. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hättest ja gestern bei mir mitfahren können.



Hätte ich wohl, wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte!
Ach, immer diese Konjunktive!


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hätte ich wohl, wenn ich Zeit gehabt hätte!
> Ach, immer diese Konjunktive!



Dann ist es doch egal ob heute oder gestern gefahren wird. 

Ich hoffe du hast am 14.03. wenigstens Zeit ein wenig Pizza zu essen.

Grüße Micha

P.s. ich fahre gegen 15 Uhr 30 schon mal ne Runde mit dem Hunde wenn du willst??


----------



## Redfraggle (3. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du hast am 14.03. wenigstens Zeit ein wenig Pizza zu essen.



JA



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> P.s. ich fahre gegen 15 Uhr 30 schon mal ne Runde mit dem Hunde wenn du willst??



Wollen schon, aber noch bis 19.00 in der Praxis!


----------



## Daywalker74 (3. März 2010)

Hi

Mensch Jungs, das war ne klasse Runde eben im 7.Gebirge. Lange nicht mehr so gelacht. Dank der ein-mann-show von Terry. Da machten uns selbst ein "paar" umgestürzte Bäume nichts mehr aus. 

Meister Stunt-Beck wollte uns direkt am Anfang der Tour mal zeigen, wieviel kraft in seinen Beinen steckt. Schade, das es die Kette nicht mitgemacht hat
Nochmals vielen Dank für die Brötchen*leckaaa*

Bis demnächst


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. März 2010)

Auch mir hat es mal wieder sehr viel Spass gemacht. Das ist ma ja gar nicht mehr gewohnt im 7-geb trockene Schneefreie Wege man glaubt es kaum. Und es lag ja nur ein Baum quer. Sehr schön!!!!!

Grüße Micha


----------



## joe.breeze (4. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi
> 
> Mensch Jungs, das war ne klasse Runde eben im 7.Gebirge.



Ja, kann ich auch als "Neuling" definitiv bestätigen. Wäre gern demnächst mal wieder dabei. 

Gruß, Ulf


----------



## shmee (4. März 2010)

Auch von mir ein Dankeschön an den Guide, die witzigen Mitfahrer und an Michi für die leckere Verpflegung. War wirklich ne feine Tour und größtenteils sogar trocken. Frühling wir kommen (auch wenn fürs Wochenende ja mal wieder Schnee angesagt ist).


----------



## Sechser (4. März 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> größtenteils sogar trocken.



Im Vergleich zu dem letzten Tagen/Wochen war das ja schon staubtrocken ...


----------



## LukePC (6. März 2010)

War heut auch noch etwas im 7Gebirge. Das mit dem Schnee kann ich schonmal bestätigen (vl 15cm?) 
Macht aber gerade deshalb auch auf leichten Wegen mächtig spaß. Außerdem kann man leicht den Spuren von (erfahreneren) Bikern folgen.


----------



## Sechser (7. März 2010)

Ich weiß, eigentlich falscher Fred ...

Micha, kann ich für nächstes WE irgendetwas beitragen/mitbringen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2010)

habe für Mittwoch Abend eine Tour reingesetzt, wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (8. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> habe für Mittwoch Abend eine Tour reingesetzt, wer Lust hat kann sich gerne anschließen.
> 
> Grüße Micha




Lust ja...Zeit leider eher nein.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ich weiß, eigentlich falscher Fred ...
> 
> Micha, kann ich für nächstes WE irgendetwas beitragen/mitbringen?



Warum schreibst du es denn dann hier?

Es kommt darauf an wieviele Leute kommen, dann reicht meine Weizenvorrat nicht mehr und da ich zur Zeit diesen rosa Schein nicht besitze könnte Jemand noch etwas Weizen mitbringen. Ansonsten ist auch Kölsch und Wein da.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (8. März 2010)

Hi,
Micha, du hast PN von mir wg. WE.

Mittwoch bin ich nicht am Start, morgen abend fällt wohl aus...

Ich hoffe, nächste Woche sind wir dann mal wieder namensgerecht Dienstag am Start 

schönen gruß
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (8. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Warum schreibst du es denn dann hier?


Weil ich mich hier eher zuhause fühle  ich bin ja kein Tomburger ...


----------



## shmee (8. März 2010)

So, bin auch mal angemeldet für die Pizza-Tour. Wenn ich noch was mitbringen soll, sag Bescheid Micha. Bin allerdings mangels Auto transportmäßig etwas eingeschränkt.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> []... da ich zur Zeit diesen rosa Schein nicht besitze ...[]



Wer braucht schon rosa Scheine?! ... gelbe Scheine sind hoch im Kurs


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. März 2010)

Andreas-MTB schrieb:


> Wer braucht schon rosa Scheine?! ... gelbe Scheine sind hoch im Kurs



erkläre das doch mal den grünen bzw heute ja blauen Männlein wenn sie dich anhalten


----------



## Colt_A4 (8. März 2010)

Nabend,

wann startet denn die nächste Runde, habe keinen Termin gefunden 

LG
Rolf


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2010)

Moin,
die nächste Runde ist von Stuntbeck am Mittwoch ausgeschrieben (s. LMB), da die Kerntruppe verhindert ist diese Woche Dienstag 

Ansonsten sind wir aber nächste Woche zur Abwechslung mal wieder Dienstag am Start, mal schauen, wann der Käfer was einträgt 

schöne grüße
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (9. März 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Weil ich mich hier eher zuhause fühle  ich bin ja kein Tomburger ...



Das können wir schnell ändern!


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2010)

Hey!
Keine unerlaubten Abwerbungen hier


----------



## Sechser (9. März 2010)

hm - gibts hier auch doppelte Staatsbürgerschaften?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> die nächste Runde ist von Stuntbeck am Mittwoch ausgeschrieben (s. LMB), da die Kerntruppe verhindert ist diese Woche Dienstag
> 
> Ansonsten sind wir aber nächste Woche zur Abwechslung mal wieder Dienstag am Start, mal schauen, wann der Käfer was einträgt
> ...



Der Herr Panzer mußte umdispunieren und hat das ganze auf heute gelegt. gukst du LMB Alter


----------



## sun909 (9. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Der Herr Panzer mußte umdispunieren und hat das ganze auf heute gelegt. gukst du LMB Alter



ey Mann, was geht ab, Alter??? Einfach so krassen neuen Termin machen...

Ne ne, auf nix mehr Verlass hier. Immer diese Tomburger 

und NEIN, keine doppelten Staatsbürgschaften, ts, alleine die Frage sollte schon mit einer Runde Weizen gestraft werden


----------



## Eifelwolf (9. März 2010)

Was sehe ich denn da gerade im Fernsehen (aktuelle Stunde): Tom bastelt an wehrlosen, fruchtigen Fliegen herum . Kann ich ein Autogramm haben...?


----------



## shmee (9. März 2010)

Echt? Mist, verpasst. Kann man das irgendwo online sehen?


----------



## shmee (9. März 2010)

Selbst gefunden, wenns die Lokalzeit war, müsste der Beitrag ja wohl hier auftauchen: http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_bonn.xml


----------



## Merlin (9. März 2010)

Mist, doch enttarnt worden! 

Ab morgen kann mans wohl runterladen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (9. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Der Herr Panzer mußte umdispunieren und hat das ganze auf heute gelegt. gukst du LMB Alter



Leider zu spät gesehen, aber wenigstens Fahrräder geputzt!


----------



## Redfraggle (9. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> und NEIN, keine doppelten Staatsbürgschaften, ts, alleine die Frage sollte schon mit einer Runde Weizen gestraft werden



Ein bißchen toleranter bitteschön!
Ich würde das nicht so eng sehen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Leider zu spät gesehen, aber wenigstens Fahrräder geputzt!



Wenn ich das gewußt hätte, ich habe auch noch ein par Räder zum putzen.


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ein bißchen toleranter bitteschön!
> Ich würde das nicht so eng sehen!



bitte nur Kieselsteine im Glashaus werfen 

bin da sehr tolerant und mein das auch nicht so ganz ernst 



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Zitat:
> Zitat von Merlin: Hätte auch Interesse! Lass uns das im Dienstags-Fred bequatschen.
> 
> (Redfraggle): Ähm,noch ist der Micha ein Tomburger und in den Fred gehört so eine Absprache auch hin !


----------



## MTBKäfer (10. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ansonsten sind wir aber nächste Woche zur Abwechslung mal wieder Dienstag am Start, mal schauen, wann der Käfer was einträgt



Der Käfer hat die Tour für nächsten Dienstag eingetragen


----------



## sun909 (10. März 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Der Käfer hat die Tour für nächsten Dienstag eingetragen



Applaus!!!! Die erste Käfer-Tour, juchhe


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Selbst gefunden, wenns die Lokalzeit war, müsste der Beitrag ja wohl hier auftauchen: http://www.wdr.de/mediathek/html/regional/rueckschau/lokalzeit_bonn.xml



Du sagst es ab 18:24 geht der Bericht los.
Machst dich gut im Fernsehen Tom


Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. März 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Der Käfer hat die Tour für nächsten Dienstag eingetragen



Da simmer dabei, dat is primaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2010)

ähm Micha,
wie lange hast du denn am Sonntag so fahrtechnisch geplant? 

Nur um das ungefähr einschätzen zu können, wie heftig der Samstag abend werden darf  ...

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## MTBKäfer (11. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nur um das ungefähr einschätzen zu können, wie heftig der Samstag abend werden darf  ...



CARSTEN ... ist die Fastenzeit etwa schon vorbei ???


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (11. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> bitte nur Kieselsteine im Glashaus werfen
> 
> bin da sehr tolerant und mein das auch nicht so ganz ernst



Och Carsten,manchmal schwafelt frau doch nur so rum und mit den Kieselsteinchen schmeißt man doch dann und wann auch mal gerne um sich!


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> CARSTEN ... ist die Fastenzeit etwa schon vorbei ???



Hehe, 
Fastenzeit in diesem Jahr "nur" mit Süßkram  Alohol ist erlaubt 

@Barbara: war einfach eine Steilvorlage, der ich nicht widerstehen konnte 

grüße


----------



## shmee (11. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hehe,
> Fastenzeit in diesem Jahr "nur" mit Süßkram  Alohol ist erlaubt



Ja ja, so ist das mit der Fastenzeit. Da werden dann mal schnell Bieber zu Fischen umgedeutet, damit man die dann Freitags essen darf.  Mach ich mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt....

Gruß,
Christian (der das Wort Fasten erst mal in wikipedia nachschauen musste und jetzt fleißig sein Plunderteilchen weiterissst.)


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Ja ja, so ist das mit der Fastenzeit. Da werden dann mal schnell Bieber zu Fischen umgedeutet, damit man die dann Freitags essen darf.  Mach ich mir die Welt, wie sie mir gefällt....
> 
> Gruß,
> Christian (der das Wort Fasten erst mal in wikipedia nachschauen musste und jetzt fleißig sein Plunderteilchen weiterissst.)



äh,
ich esse weder Biber noch Fisch, so ein schickes Votec in kleinen Häppchen würde mir aber bestimmt ein Genuss sein  

Ausserdem darf man sich ja selber aussuchen, auf was man verzichten mag. Und ich hab das genommen, was mir am schwersten fällt, noch Fragen...?

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> äh,
> ich esse weder Biber noch Fisch, so ein schickes Votec in kleinen Häppchen würde mir aber bestimmt ein Genuss sein
> 
> Ausserdem darf man sich ja selber aussuchen, auf was man verzichten mag. Und ich hab das genommen, was mir am schwersten fällt, noch Fragen...?
> ...



Oh weia dann müßte ich 6 Wochen auf etwas ganz anderes verzichten. Das gefällt mir gar nicht

Ich wollte so gegen 15 Uhr 30 wieder hier sein. Wir fahren doch auch erst um 11 Uhr 30 los. Da kannst du doch reichlich Weizen trinken oder??

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (11. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> äh,
> ich esse weder Biber noch Fisch, so ein schickes Votec in kleinen Häppchen würde mir aber bestimmt ein Genuss sein
> 
> Ausserdem darf man sich ja selber aussuchen, auf was man verzichten mag. Und ich hab das genommen, was mir am schwersten fällt, noch Fragen...?
> ...



Hmm, also zwischen Süßigkeiten und Bier möchte ich mich ungern entscheiden müssen, da ess ich lieber Bieber.


----------



## Sechser (11. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Fastenzeit in diesem Jahr "nur" mit Süßkram



"nur" ??? Ich als bekennender Zucker-Junkie da nur sagen: RESPEKT!


----------



## Merlin (11. März 2010)

Falls jemand Lust hat: Christian und ich fahren heute abend eine kleine Spontanrunde durch den Ennert. Treffpunkt: Chinadampfer Beuel, 18.35 Uhr.


----------



## sun909 (11. März 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> "nur" ??? Ich als bekennender Zucker-Junkie da nur sagen: RESPEKT!



Korrigiere:

Süß, Eis, Chips, Flips, Haribo, also alles, was den Tag im Büro erträglich macht 

Aber Allohol ist härter 6,5 Wochen lang.

Und nein, Micha, ich meinte nur Essen und Trinken...  keine Sorge...

Grüße und viel Spaß heute abend, hab leider kein Radel hier, war aber ganz brav eine Stunde laufen heute mittag in der Pause.

Ja ja. Sport hilft.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (14. März 2010)

Hallo Rebecca,
mußte mich leider mangels Bike ( der Umwerfer ist kaputt und die Reparatur dauert etwas länger )am Dienstag von der Tour wieder abmelden.
Vielleicht verschiebst Du ja noch, da das Wetter wohl auch nicht so prickelnd werden soll.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Rebecca,
> mußte mich leider mangels Bike ( der Umwerfer ist kaputt und die Reparatur dauert etwas länger )am Dienstag von der Tour wieder abmelden.
> Vielleicht verschiebst Du ja noch, da das Wetter wohl auch nicht so prickelnd werden soll.
> Lg. Barbara



Ich habe gerade bei wetter.com geschaut. Morgen Abend soll sogar ein wenig die Sonne rauskommen. Also meldet euch an, wir wollen doch der Rebecca einen würdigen Einstand bieten.


----------



## MTBKäfer (15. März 2010)

Hallo ihr Lieben,

da ja morgen leider viele nicht können, werde ich meinen Einstand nochmal verschieben und Tom wird die Tour als Guide übernehmen (DANKE Tom )!

Hoffe dennoch morgen viele zu sehen, Rebecca


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. März 2010)

Ich glaube es ist sinnvoll mir für morgen die Halterung für das vordere Schutzblech dran zu schrauben.


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. März 2010)

Habe bis gerade in der Backstube gestanden. Werde es heute nicht schaffen zu fahren melde mich wieder ab leider. Werde aber morgen fahren, wenn jemand Lust hat.


----------



## Merlin (16. März 2010)

Hi Micha,

mich ziehts auch nicht so wirklich raus heute und Rebecca nutzt den Tag zum regenerieren....

Morgen würde bei mir gehen, Wetter soll auch besser werden. Soll ich einen Termin reinstellen oder willst du? Wann/wo?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (16. März 2010)

Ich würde sagen morgen um 18 Uhr 30 im Nachtigallental ist das ok?

was ist denn eigentlich mit dem jungen Herrn aus Köln, von dem liest man gar nichts mehr?


----------



## Merlin (16. März 2010)

Gut, hier ist der Termin dazu: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9922

Der Junge Herr aus Köln hat anscheinend viel um die Ohren, jedenfalls war er sehr kurz angebunden.


----------



## sun909 (16. März 2010)

Sorry,
keine Zeit diese Woche zum Biken...

Viel Spass!


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Sorry,
> keine Zeit diese Woche zum Biken...
> 
> Viel Spass!



Ja dir auch

Hoffe wir sehen uns bald mal wieder.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (16. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> was ist denn eigentlich mit dem jungen Herrn aus Köln, von dem liest man gar nichts mehr?


 
Oh, bin gar nicht drauf gekommen, dass Du mit jungen Herrn Carsten gemeint hast  hatte mich schon auf einen mir noch nicht bekannten Neuzugang gefreut


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Oh, bin gar nicht drauf gekommen, dass Du mit jungen Herrn Carsten gemeint hast  hatte mich schon auf einen mir noch nicht bekannten Neuzugang gefreut



sehr charmant...Ts, komm du mir unter die Augen


----------



## Merlin (17. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> sehr charmant...Ts, komm du mir unter die Augen




Ich würde sagen, komm du uns mal wieder unter die Augen, so mit Rad und allem.


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2010)

Touché...

Wenn, wohl erst Ende nächster Woche.

grüße


----------



## Bagatellschaden (17. März 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Oh, bin gar nicht drauf gekommen, dass Du mit jungen Herrn Carsten gemeint hast  hatte mich schon auf einen mir noch nicht bekannten Neuzugang gefreut



Ich les' hier ja nur mit, komme aber zu dem Schluss, dass man Carsten bald als Neuzugang werten wird...


----------



## sun909 (17. März 2010)

...wenn man dafür als "junger Herr" tituliert wird, könnte es hier dann bald voll werden


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (17. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...wenn man dafür als "junger Herr" tituliert wird, könnte es hier dann bald voll werden



Du mußt nicht von deinem Zustand auf diesen Fred hier schlißen


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. März 2010)

So Tom und Chris das war mal wieder ein lecker Ründchen. Zumal es mehr trockene als feuchte Abschnitte gab.


----------



## Merlin (17. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Tom und Chris das war mal wieder ein lecker Ründchen. Zumal es mehr trockene als feuchte Abschnitte gab.



Jep, volle Zustimmung. Auch wenn wir uns langsam daran gewöhnen, deine Kette wieder zusammenzutackern...


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Jep, volle Zustimmung. Auch wenn wir uns langsam daran gewöhnen, deine Kette wieder zusammenzutackern...



Solange es nur die Kette ist


----------



## Merlin (18. März 2010)

Am 22./23. Mai diesen Jahres findet wieder das 24h Stunden Rennen "Bike around the clock" am Herthasee statt. Es ist ein vergleichsweise kleines, familiäres Rennen mit tollem Ambiente und nicht so wahnsinnig professionell aufgezogen wie Duisburg und andere. Sprich, man kann dort starten und viel Spaß haben, was wir in den letzten Jahren auch immer hatten. Gerade für Einsteiger in die Welt der 24h Rennen ist es in meinen Augen eine top Adresse.

http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm

Mich würde jetzt mal interessieren, wer evtl. Lust an einer Teilnahme hat. Ich möchte auf jeden Fall wieder starten und habe jetzt mal ein Team auf Verdacht gemeldet, aber das ist nicht starr.

Also, meldet euch mal bei mir, wenn ihr Interesse habt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Am 22./23. Mai diesen Jahres findet wieder das 24h Stunden Rennen "Bike around the clock" am Herthasee statt. Es ist ein vergleichsweise kleines, familiäres Rennen mit tollem Ambiente und nicht so wahnsinnig professionell aufgezogen wie Duisburg und andere. Sprich, man kann dort starten und viel Spaß haben, was wir in den letzten Jahren auch immer hatten. Gerade für Einsteiger in die Welt der 24h Rennen ist es in meinen Augen eine top Adresse.
> 
> http://www.singletrail.net/BIKE_a_CLOCK/1BACHome.htm
> 
> ...



Ich bekunde erst einmal interesse.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (20. März 2010)

Hier der Termin für nächsten Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9941


----------



## Redfraggle (21. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für nächsten Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9941



Würd ja gerne,aber Fahrrad immer noch defekt und daher muß wohl das 
RR herhalten!
Bei geplanter Einkehr, es wird ja jetzt sukzessive wärmer,würde ich dann später dazustoßen.
Lass mal hören.


----------



## Merlin (21. März 2010)

Immernoch defekt? Ich dachte, das war nur der Umwerfer? 

Einkehr ist gaube ich noch nicht, da noch zu kalt zum draussen sitzen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (21. März 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Immernoch defekt? Ich dachte, das war nur der Umwerfer?
> 
> Einkehr ist gaube ich noch nicht, da noch zu kalt zum draussen sitzen...



Ja schon, aber bestellt und noch nicht da.
Och, am Freitagabend hat ganz Bonn draußen gehockt!
Aber Du hast natürlich Recht, sooo warm ist es nun auch nicht!


----------



## sun909 (22. März 2010)

Hallo Zusammen,
gibt bei mir die Woche nix mit Radeln...

Wir sehen uns dann aber wohl Freitag (außer den Micha, fürchte ich?)

schöne Grüße
Carsten


----------



## surftigresa (22. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hallo Zusammen,
> gibt bei mir die Woche nix mit Radeln...
> 
> Wir sehen uns dann aber wohl Freitag (außer den Micha, fürchte ich?)
> ...



Was ist denn Freitag?


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2010)

Scheint so als würde sich da ein neues 3-er Grüppchen am Dienstag Abend heraus kristlisieren.

Wir sehen uns heute Abend

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (23. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Scheint so als würde sich da ein neues 3-er Grüppchen am Dienstag Abend heraus kristlisieren.
> 
> Wir sehen uns heute Abend
> 
> Grüße Micha



Jup, sieht fast so aus. Aber der Sommer kommt bestimmt und dann wird aus dem 3-er-Grüppchen bestimmt ganz schnell wieder ein 30er-Grüppchen.


----------



## Sechser (23. März 2010)

Tja, ich würd ja auch gerne - aber: Elternabend in der Schule ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Jup, sieht fast so aus. Aber der Sommer kommt bestimmt und dann wird aus dem 3-er-Grüppchen bestimmt ganz schnell wieder ein 30er-Grüppchen.



na ich denke vielleicht auch ü-30


----------



## philbertII (23. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> na ich denke vielleicht auch ü-30


 
Hallihallo, hier bin ich mal wieder!Bei Ü-30 fühle ich mich doch direkt angesprochen.... Da mein Rad nicht mehr quietscht als ich es schon gewöhnt bin - und in der Hoffnung, dass die Ankündigung "gemütliches Tempo" dann auch umgesetzt wird (zumindest von mir...) , würde ich das heutige Team auf 5 erweitern!!! und mich mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen - mal testen, wie schnell man in 6 WochenKondition, Technik, Tempo... verliert...... 
Bis später -!
Sabine


----------



## Sechser (23. März 2010)

Ach, schau mal an ... die Sabine lebt noch ...

Von dir haben wir ja schon soo lange nichts mehr gehört - da wird ja schon fast wieder ein Einstand fällig.


----------



## LukePC (23. März 2010)

Ich hab mal etwas an meinem Licht gebastelt und die ersten Probefahrten ermuntern mich zu einem richtigen Nightride - auch wenn ich den Halogenspot für bergauf abschalten muss. Da hats bisher immer ne kleine Funzel getan^^
Zeit ist hab ich auch, deshalb hab ich mich mal dazu eingetragen. Hoffe ich finde die passenden Klamotten für das Wetter


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. März 2010)

philbertII schrieb:


> Hallihallo, hier bin ich mal wieder!Bei Ü-30 fühle ich mich doch direkt angesprochen.... Da mein Rad nicht mehr quietscht als ich es schon gewöhnt bin - und in der Hoffnung, dass die Ankündigung "gemütliches Tempo" dann auch umgesetzt wird (zumindest von mir...) , würde ich das heutige Team auf 5 erweitern!!! und mich mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen - mal testen, wie schnell man in 6 WochenKondition, Technik, Tempo... verliert......
> Bis später -!
> Sabine



tja, sabine. will ja nichts sagen, aber man verliert in 6 wochen alles falls du ein rad brauchst, ich verleihe im moment welche.


wünsche allen viel spaß. und keine stürze, hört ihr. wäre so gerne dabei...


thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> tja, sabine. will ja nichts sagen, aber man verliert in 6 wochen alles falls du ein rad brauchst, ich verleihe im moment welche.
> 
> 
> wünsche allen viel spaß. und keine stürze, hört ihr. wäre so gerne dabei...
> ...



Hey Thomas wie geht es dir? Bist du noch Krank geschrieben? Sind deine Räder denn wenigstens jetzt wieder alle in Ordnung?


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. März 2010)

philbertII schrieb:


> Hallihallo, hier bin ich mal wieder!Bei Ü-30 fühle ich mich doch direkt angesprochen.... Da mein Rad nicht mehr quietscht als ich es schon gewöhnt bin - und in der Hoffnung, dass die Ankündigung "gemütliches Tempo" dann auch umgesetzt wird (zumindest von mir...) , würde ich das heutige Team auf 5 erweitern!!! und mich mal wieder aufs Rad schwingen - mal testen, wie schnell man in 6 WochenKondition, Technik, Tempo... verliert......
> Bis später -!
> Sabine



Ich fahre gegen sechs Uhr los vielleicht sehen wir uns ja schon am Rhein.

Grüße Micha


----------



## philbertII (23. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich fahre gegen sechs Uhr los vielleicht sehen wir uns ja schon am Rhein.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 

Uii, das war ja wieder mal richtig nett!! Danke Tom für`s guiden und danke Micha, für die Leckerbäckereien auf dem Petersberg! Ich hoffe, ich kann die eine oder andere Tour noch mitmachen, bevor es ab nach Bayern geht. Ist einfach immer ein großer Spass mit euch!  Auf jeden Fall bleib ich ja an dem einen oder anderen WE zum MTBiken hier am Rhein verfügbar - so ist`s jedenfalls geplant   Bis zum nächsten Mal!!!
Sabine


----------



## Konfuzius (23. März 2010)

Auch von mir Danke an Tom für die schöne Tour und Micha für dir Verpflegung 

Fototechnisch hat's leider zu mehr als ein paar Standbildern nicht gereicht


----------



## LukePC (23. März 2010)

Klasse Runde und mit Licht und Klamotten hat auch alles super geklappt.
Trotzdem freue ich mich schon auf die länger werdenden Tage. 
Nen halber Nightride bleibts ja doch

Danke (Ralf?) für die Fotos.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (24. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hey Thomas wie geht es dir? Bist du noch Krank geschrieben? Sind deine Räder denn wenigstens jetzt wieder alle in Ordnung?



hi versorger!

komme gerade vom arzt. bin auf dem weg der besserung. aber noch bis nächste woche mittwoch krankgeschrieben räder sind alle fahrbereit. bin schon am überlegen, ob ich net nen fahrradverleih aufmachen soll.

gruß thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. März 2010)

Auch mir hat das Ründchen gestern mal wieder sehr gut gefallen. Dank an alle Mitfahrer.

Grüße MIcha


----------



## Redfraggle (24. März 2010)

philbertII schrieb:


> Uii, das war ja wieder mal richtig nett!! Danke Tom für`s guiden und danke Micha, für die Leckerbäckereien auf dem Petersberg! Ich hoffe, ich kann die eine oder andere Tour noch mitmachen, bevor es ab nach Bayern geht. Ist einfach immer ein großer Spass mit euch!  Auf jeden Fall bleib ich ja an dem einen oder anderen WE zum MTBiken hier am Rhein verfügbar - so ist`s jedenfalls geplant   Bis zum nächsten Mal!!!
> Sabine



Da taucht sie endlich wieder auf und dann ist sie schon wieder weg?
Geht´s arbeitstechnisch in den Süden?
By the way noch nachträglich alles Liebe und Gute zum Geburtstag, ist zwar schon was her, aber besser spät als nie.
Hoffentlich bis bald mal
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. März 2010)

ich wünsche allen Feiernden heute Abend viel Spass. Trinkt ein Bier für mich mit.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTBKäfer (26. März 2010)

Ein kleines Lebenszeichen vom sonnigen Mallorca! Ich war schon ganz fleissig !

Ich wuensche euch ebenfalls viel Spass heute Abend und trinkt auch ein Bierchen fuer mich mit ! 

Viele Gruesse vom Kaefer


----------



## sun909 (27. März 2010)

@Micha: haben sie, haben sie 
wollten auch schon eine AfterJobParty in der Backstube ausrichten, aber es zog die Gemeinde in die Federn...

@Käfer: sehr brav! Wir sehn dich dann Dienstag? 

gute Nacht!


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Micha: haben sie, haben sie
> wollten auch schon eine AfterJobParty in der Backstube ausrichten, aber es zog die Gemeinde in die Federn...
> 
> @Käfer: sehr brav! Wir sehn dich dann Dienstag?
> ...



Hätte mich gefreut und Bier wäre auch noch da gewesen, gehe jetzt auch schlafen. 

Bis Dienstag hoffe ich


----------



## MTBKäfer (27. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Käfer: sehr brav! Wir sehn dich dann Dienstag?
> 
> 
> > Ja wenn ihr nach Mallorca kommt schon


----------



## Merlin (27. März 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ja wenn ihr nach Mallorca kommt schon



Ist das ne Einladung?  Dein MTB müssten wir aber vermutlich auch mitbringen, oder? 

Wow, du hast ja echt ganz schön reingehauen in Malle. Respekt. Allerdings schwelge ich bei deinen Eintragungen etwas in Erinnerungen...Santa Maria, Lluc, Sa Calobra....herrlich!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (27. März 2010)

@alle: Ich habe für Dienstag wieder einen Termin reingestellt in der Hoffnung, dass das Wetter besser wird als momentan angedroht... 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=9965


----------



## sun909 (29. März 2010)

Hey Barbara,
was macht denn dein Schaltwerk?

Ist das bis morgen wieder fit oder müssen wir die angedrohte Anzeige bei myhammer.de einsetzen  ?

bis morgen
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Barbara,
> was macht denn dein Schaltwerk?
> 
> Ist das bis morgen wieder fit oder müssen wir die angedrohte Anzeige bei myhammer.de einsetzen  ?
> ...



Carsten das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, du willst doch nicht morgen wirklich kommen oder?


----------



## sun909 (29. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Carsten das ist doch nicht dein Ernst, du willst doch nicht morgen wirklich kommen oder?



Na ja, 
so langsam gehen mir ja die Ausreden aus...

Wetter sieht halbwegs trocken aus,
Rad (zumindest das HT) ist wieder ganz, 
Auge wieder ganz,
Karneval ist auch vorbei, 
WP ist auch vorbei, 
zu feiern gibt es heute Abend auch nix 

ich hab noch Rücken von gestern Inlinen,  aber das zählt wohl nicht 

Also versuche ich es morgen mal; wie sagte der Thomas so nett: Nach 6 Wochen ist konditionsmäßig alles am A... -ich mach dann mal den Backguide 

grüße


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na ja,
> so langsam gehen mir ja die Ausreden aus...
> 
> Wetter sieht halbwegs trocken aus,
> ...



Das freut uns gar sehr!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (29. März 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hey Barbara,
> was macht denn dein Schaltwerk?
> 
> Ist das bis morgen wieder fit oder müssen wir die angedrohte Anzeige bei myhammer.de einsetzen  ?
> ...



Rädchen ist fast tipitopi, hatte nur den Wetterbericht ein wenig im Auge.
Bin am Samstag ein bißchen mit meiner alten Möhre durch den Wald gefahren und ich sage euch:was ein Matsch.
Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf morgen!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## philbertII (29. März 2010)

Ui Barbara, das ist ja fein, dass du morgen mitkommen willst. Ich habe das auch vor! Dann kann ich dir endlich die neuesten Neuigkeiten berichten. Ganz offensichtllich hast du dann meine PN auch nicht erhalten - wie alle anderen auch nicht...Aber die sind ja jetzt informiert. Willst du vorher kurz bei mir vorbeikommen und wir radeln gemeinsam zum Treffpunkt? Freu mich! 
LG Sabine


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Rädchen ist fast tipitopi, hatte nur den Wetterbericht ein wenig im Auge.
> Bin am Samstag ein bißchen mit meiner alten Möhre durch den Wald gefahren und ich sage euch:was ein Matsch.
> Da bin ich ja mal gespannt auf morgen!



was ist denn mit deinem Leuchtmittel? Kommt der auch?


----------



## Sechser (30. März 2010)

Jetzt wo Carsten ja wieder dabei ist, werde ich mal das Pausieren übernehmen. 
Meine Erkältung hat mich noch nicht ganz verlassen  Mist  gerade jetzt, wo der angesagte Regen heute abend auf sich warten lässt.
Euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Merlin (30. März 2010)

Schade, Jerry. Aber mach dir nix draus, der Frühling beginnt ja gerade erst...


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. März 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Jetzt wo Carsten ja wieder dabei ist, werde ich mal das Pausieren übernehmen.
> Meine Erkältung hat mich noch nicht ganz verlassen  Mist  gerade jetzt, wo der angesagte Regen heute abend auf sich warten lässt.
> Euch viel Spaß!



Wir warten immer noch auf den Regen. War mal wieder ein sehr schönes Abendründchen. Wird wirklich Zeit das die Biergärten aufmachen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## joe.breeze (30. März 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir warten immer noch auf den Regen.



ja, war staubtrocken heute Abend. Hat jedenfalls wieder Spass gemacht! 
Bis demnächst, Ulf


----------



## Redfraggle (30. März 2010)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern nur anschließen, hat mir richtig Spaß
gemacht, trotz der ein oder anderen matschigen Stelle!
Coole Truppe, so kann der Sommer kommen!

P.S.: Jerry nicht traurig sein, bald biste wieder gesund!


----------



## Luanna (31. März 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Coole Truppe, so kann der Sommer kommen!


Ja, das stimmt! Freue mich schon auf den Sommer und auf viele Touren!
Vielen Dank an den Guide und an die netten Mitfahrer von gestern, war eine echt schöne Tour! LG!


----------



## Merlin (2. April 2010)

Das ist ja echt ein nettes Wetterchen da draussen. Wer hätte Lust, heute spontan aufs Rad zu steigen? Ich könnte mich am späten Nachmittag als Guide anbieten, so gegen 16 Uhr ab Ramersdorf. Dann könnten wir drei Stündchen in den Abend reinfahren und wären vor Einbruch der Dunkelheit zurück.

Also, wer Lust hätte, einfach mal melden...


----------



## shmee (2. April 2010)

Wie heißt es so schön im Karneval: Da simmer dabei.....

16:00 Uhr Ramersdorf dann. Ich werde wohl über den Ennert anreisen, am Rhein ist mir zu viel los bei dem Wetter. Starte also so um ca. 15:15 in Beuel.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2010)

Es lohnt sich war bis eben im 7-geb. Allerdings der Trail vom Schallenberg der hinter dem Milchhäuschen rauskommt. Der ist zur Zeit nicht fahrbar, liegen ne Menge Bäume rum. Wünsch euch viel Spass!!!!!!!!!!!

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2010)

wie sieht es denn nächste Woche aus. Ich könnte erst Mittwoch hat jemand Lust statt dienstag Mittwoch zu fahren?


----------



## Merlin (2. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> wie sieht es denn nächste Woche aus. Ich könnte erst Mittwoch hat jemand Lust statt dienstag Mittwoch zu fahren?



Wäre mir egal, ich kann für nächste Woche aber nix ausschreiben, da ich evtl. kurzfristig nicht kann...


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. April 2010)

Gut dann mache ich das. Werde dann allerdings vom Nachtigallental starten.


----------



## Merlin (2. April 2010)

O.k.


----------



## shmee (2. April 2010)

Wird bei mir die Woche auch eher kurzfristig was, aber Mittwoch hört sich gut an. Ist denn sonst noch jemand dabei gleich?


----------



## Sechser (2. April 2010)

Hm, irgendwie scheint mein Husten sich korrelativ zum guten Wetter zu verhalten.  

Ich hoffe, dass ich Di oder Mi auch wieder dabei sein werde.


----------



## Luanna (2. April 2010)

Das ist ja wirklich ein herrliches Wetter draußen! Bin auch mit dabei! Bis gleich!


----------



## sun909 (2. April 2010)

So, war heute auch noch ein wenig mit der Säge zum Exploren unterwegs ...
Den ersten Baum am Rebecca-Gedächtnis habe ich auch frohgemut zersägt, doch dann kam das Chaos ja erst, ei ei ei sieht das teils aus!

Habe dann aber noch einige (für mich neue) schöne, fiese und tricky Stellen zu meiner Liste hinzugefügt 

Jemand Montag Lust ab 13.00 eine längere Tour zu fahren?

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. April 2010)

Uui, dann wären wir uns ja fast begegnet...wir sind oben rum gefahren. Aber warum hast du vorher nichts gesagt? Dann hätten wir uns doch gerne angeschlossen. 

A propos, danke für die Info, dass der Trail noch so schlimm aussieht. Wir hatten heute schon darüber nachgedacht. Was hälst du von einer größeren Aktion mit ein paar Leuten?

Wegen biken: Bei mir ist von Sa. bis Mo. leider alles dicht mit family und co.


----------



## sun909 (3. April 2010)

...bin schon früher los gefahren, dachte ggf fährt man sich über den Weg...
Und Exploren ist mit mehreren Leuten recht anstrengend 

Im Rebeccatrail ist ohne Kettenmoped nichts zu machen, auch mit mehr Leuten; da müssen wir warten.

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (3. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So, war heute auch noch ein wenig mit der Säge zum Exploren unterwegs ...
> Den ersten Baum am Rebecca-Gedächtnis habe ich auch frohgemut zersägt, doch dann kam das Chaos ja erst, ei ei ei sieht das teils aus!
> 
> Habe dann aber noch einige (für mich neue) schöne, fiese und tricky Stellen zu meiner Liste hinzugefügt
> ...



Bin leider erkältet, aber falls eine Spontanheilung erfolgt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. April 2010)

So Termin für Mittwoch steht.


----------



## sun909 (4. April 2010)

...tja, bin leider Mittwoch nicht am Start, schon verabredet zum  Fossball gucken 

Dienstag würde ich fahren wollen, wenn noch jemand am Start ist.

Frohe Ostern!


----------



## Redfraggle (4. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...tja, bin leider Mittwoch nicht am Start, schon verabredet zum  Fossball gucken
> 
> Dienstag würde ich fahren wollen, wenn noch jemand am Start ist.
> 
> Frohe Ostern!



Dienstag soll das Wetter ja gut werden, aber ich glaube meine f... Erkältung noch nicht !
Tja, wie sagt die Wissenschaft so schön, in streßfreien Tagen hat man bzw.frau Zeit seine Krankheit zu pflegen.
Und ich hab noch gesagt ich werd nicht krank, hätte ich mal den Mund gehalten!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...tja, bin leider Mittwoch nicht am Start, schon verabredet zum  Fossball gucken
> 
> Dienstag würde ich fahren wollen, wenn noch jemand am Start ist.
> 
> Frohe Ostern!



Da sich bei mir was geändert hat, würde ich auch Dienstag fahren. Wann und wo?


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2010)

18.00 Uhr, ob Köwi oder Oberkassel ist mir Wurscht 

gruesse


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr, ob Köwi oder Oberkassel ist mir Wurscht
> 
> gruesse



18 Uhr schaffe ich dann aber auf keinen Fall...also euch viel Spaß!


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> 18.00 Uhr, ob Köwi oder Oberkassel ist mir Wurscht
> 
> gruesse



18 Uhr wäre mir dann lieber Köwi. Rebecca wollte aber vielleicht auch mit. weiß nicht ob es dann nicht besser wäre 18 Uhr30 in Oberkassel. Das würde der Tom doch dann bestimmt auch schaffen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> 18 Uhr wäre mir dann lieber Köwi. Rebecca wollte aber vielleicht auch mit. weiß nicht ob es dann nicht besser wäre 18 Uhr30 in Oberkassel. Das würde der Tom doch dann bestimmt auch schaffen.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Die Chancen stehen zumindest besser, aber ich kann nix versprechen.


----------



## sun909 (5. April 2010)

Mir ist das egal, dachte morgen kann eh keiner  außer Micha und mir 

wg mir dann 18.30 Oberkassel, dann ist morgen das leiden mit meinen neuen Errungenschaften (wegtechnisch) angesagt... 

Bis morgen


----------



## shmee (5. April 2010)

18:30 Oberkassel bin ich auch gern dabei. Carsten, fährst du von Beuel? 18:10 am Chinaschiff?


----------



## Merlin (5. April 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> 18:30 Oberkassel bin ich auch gern dabei. Carsten, fährst du von Beuel? 18:10 am Chinaschiff?



Ich geselle mich dann dazu, wenn es sich zeitlich einrichten lässt. Wartet aber bitte nicht auf mich, denn ich weis nicht, ob ich mich vorher noch melden kann...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (5. April 2010)

Ich war neulich seit langer Zeit wieder im SG. Mir scheint, da gibt's viel Wildwuchs im Wegenetz. Am Drachenfels, runter Richtung Röndorf marschierten die Wanderer über wilde Pfade, die bei meinem letzten Besuch vor zwei Jahren noch nicht da waren. Und auf unseren alten Zustiegswegen am Stenzelberg, wo wir zu Kletterzeiten immer langgelaufen sind und die nach dem Verbot im Verfall begriffen waren, scheinen Horden zu laufen - und ich meine, auch die ein oder andere Bikespur gesehen zu haben. Deckt sich das mit Eurer Wahrnehmung?

Grüße
Claus.

BTW: Die Zustiegwege sind nett zu fahren.


----------



## MTBKäfer (6. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> 18 Uhr wäre mir dann lieber Köwi. Rebecca wollte aber vielleicht auch mit. weiß nicht ob es dann nicht besser wäre 18 Uhr30 in Oberkassel. Das würde der Tom doch dann bestimmt auch schaffen.Grüße Micha



Da ich in den letzten Wochen meine Laufschuhe ein wenig vernachlässigt habe, werde ich diese Woche mal ein paar Lauf-Km sammeln ! 
Wünsche euch gaaanz viel Spaß bei DEM tollen Wetter!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (6. April 2010)

Och, schade, hatte mich auf ein Schwätzchen gefreut...


----------



## joe.breeze (6. April 2010)

hmpf! Schade, irgendwie die Terminverschiebung verpasst. Morgen fällt dann wohl flach?! Neuer Versuch nächste Woche! Ulf


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Da ich in den letzten Wochen meine Laufschuhe ein wenig vernachlässigt habe, werde ich diese Woche mal ein paar Lauf-Km sammeln !
> Wünsche euch gaaanz viel Spaß bei DEM tollen Wetter!



Du hast was verpasst. Werde dir vielleicht am Sonntag ein par Eindrücke schildern.

Grüße Micha

Ps.: Carsten das war mal wieder eine feine Tour. herzlichsten Dank an dich und alle die dabei waren.


----------



## Merlin (6. April 2010)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> hmpf! Schade, irgendwie die Terminverschiebung verpasst. Morgen fällt dann wohl flach?! Neuer Versuch nächste Woche! Ulf



Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann wird Micha morgen um 18.30 Uhr eine Tour ab KöWi (Nachtigallental) anbieten...?


----------



## Redfraggle (7. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig verstanden habe, dann wird Micha morgen um 18.30 Uhr eine Tour ab KöWi (Nachtigallental) anbieten...?



So steht´s jedenfalls im LMB und zwei Anmeldungen sind auch vorhanden!
Uwe wollte sich, falls die Arbeit es zulässt, auch dazugesellen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> So steht´s jedenfalls im LMB und zwei Anmeldungen sind auch vorhanden!
> Uwe wollte sich, falls die Arbeit es zulässt, auch dazugesellen!



Das würde mich gar sehr freuen.


----------



## MTBKäfer (7. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Och, schade, hatte mich auf ein Schwätzchen gefreut...



Immerhin hatten wir ja am Rhein ganz kurz Zeit auf ein Schwätzchen ! Das wird nächste Woche dann ausgeweitet!



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du hast was verpasst. Werde dir vielleicht am Sonntag ein par Eindrücke schildern.



Au ja gerne ... bin gespannt!


----------



## shmee (7. April 2010)

Was ne feine Tour gestern. Technisch, sagen wir mal, eher anspruchsvoll , aber viel neues gelernt und gesehen. Danke noch mal den Guide und an Micha für die wie immer leckere Vesper.


----------



## sun909 (7. April 2010)

Jup,
war ein spaßiges Ründchen gestern mit dem "Sixpack"  und nur wenig Murren angesichts der Wegwahl war zu vernehmen...

Das nächste Mal legen wir dann noch eine Schüppe drauf, speziell am Stenzel werde ich nochmal ein wenig schauen, wo es bergab so alles hingeht, ist in der Tat nett zu fahren ( oder auch zu käfern  )

Besten Dank an gut gelaunte Mutfahrer und viel Spass heut Abend!

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (9. April 2010)

Ich würde morgen Mittag gerne nochmal was fahren. 
Die von Wanderern verstopften Wege muss man dann wohl in Kauf nehmen. 
Treffpunkt Chinaschiff wäre super, aber im 7GB insbesondere auf dem Rheinsteig ist es wohl besonders voll 

Naja vl nimmt mich ja auf die Schnelle noch wer mit ;-)

viele Grüße
Lukas


----------



## Blut Svente (9. April 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Ich würde morgen Mittag gerne nochmal was fahren.
> Die von Wanderern verstopften Wege muss man dann wohl in Kauf nehmen.
> Treffpunkt Chinaschiff wäre super, aber im 7GB insbesondere auf dem Rheinsteig ist es wohl besonders voll
> 
> ...



14 Uhr Fähranleger Königswinter


----------



## LukePC (9. April 2010)

Hört sich interessant an, allerdings wollte ich nicht unbedingt ein Rennen oder eine mega anspruchsvolle Tour fahren. 
Wenn ich dein Profil so sehe sieht das nach ner anderen Liga aus 
Ich denke da für mich eher Richtung Einfach bis Mittel 

PS: Das ist dann die Fähre nach Bonn-Mehlem rüber, richtig?


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. April 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Hört sich interessant an, allerdings wollte ich nicht unbedingt ein Rennen oder eine mega anspruchsvolle Tour fahren.
> Wenn ich dein Profil so sehe sieht das nach ner anderen Liga aus
> Ich denke da für mich eher Richtung Einfach bis Mittel
> 
> PS: Das ist dann die Fähre nach Bonn-Mehlem rüber, richtig?



Ja da stehen dann so ein par Jungs und Mädels in oranje die kann man nicht übersehen. Solltest aber schon zügig fahren können, die langsamsten sind das nicht.

Grüße Micha

Ps. Tischi wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## Blut Svente (10. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ja da stehen dann so ein par Jungs und Mädels in oranje die kann man nicht übersehen. Solltest aber schon zügig fahren können, die langsamsten sind das nicht.
> 
> Grüße Micha
> 
> Ps. Tischi wir sehen uns morgen


----------



## LukePC (10. April 2010)

Habs nicht geschafft... 
Bin dafür dann mit Kumpels etwas "Rennrad" gefahren. War vl besser so.

Vielleicht bis Dienstag dann^^


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (11. April 2010)

Kinners,
Dienstag starten wir ab Ramersdorf, 18.30 Uhr bzw evt ab Beuel 17.30 zum Vorglühen im Ennert...

Rest der Route ist noch offen, Wünsche können hier gern geäußert werden...

Schöne gruesse

@Micha: wie ist es heut gelaufen?


----------



## Merlin (11. April 2010)

Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10028


----------



## LukePC (11. April 2010)

also wenn ich das mit den Uni-Terminen, die noch nicht ganz feststehen nicht kollidiert, hätte ich auf jedenfall Interesse am "Vorglühen im Ennert".


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinners,
> Dienstag starten wir ab Ramersdorf, 18.30 Uhr bzw evt ab Beuel 17.30 zum Vorglühen im Ennert...
> 
> Rest der Route ist noch offen, Wünsche können hier gern geäußert werden...
> ...



Es ist für meine Verhältnisse gut gelaufen. Bin nicht letzter geworden und wir wissen ja der Weg ist das Ziel. Wie sieht es denn nun mit Pfingsten aus?

Grüße Micha bis Dienstag


----------



## Merlin (12. April 2010)

Na dann Glückwunsch, Micha. 

Pfingsten geht klar, wir sind bis dato zu dritt und werden wohl mit Fahrern aus der Ville aufgefüllt. Was wollen wir machen...4er, 5er oder 6er Team?


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Na dann Glückwunsch, Micha.
> 
> Pfingsten geht klar, wir sind bis dato zu dritt und werden wohl mit Fahrern aus der Ville aufgefüllt. Was wollen wir machen...4er, 5er oder 6er Team?



Mir persönlich ist es egal, hauptsache fahren. Allerdings fahren zwei Kumpels vom PoisonCup auch dort mit als 5er Team das wäre dann natürlich zu überlegen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2010)

Leider habe ich mir am Wochenende eine leichte Erkältung eingefangen, so dass ich heute nicht starten werde. Carsten übernimmt den Termin....euch allen viel Spaß.


----------



## MTBKäfer (13. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mir am Wochenende eine leichte Erkältung eingefangen, so dass ich heute nicht starten werde. Carsten übernimmt den Termin....euch allen viel Spaß.



Dann wirds ja wieder nix mit dem Schwätzchen  .... 
Gute Besserung!!!!


----------



## joe.breeze (13. April 2010)

Dienstreisechaos wirbelt meine Woche durcheinander, bin daher für heute leider raus... Ulf


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. April 2010)

dann werde ich mit fully anreisen heute Abend. Da ja der Käfer an Bord ist wird es dann ja wieder wie letzten Dienstag.

Grüße Micha bis de Ovend


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (13. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mir am Wochenende eine leichte Erkältung eingefangen, so dass ich heute nicht starten werde. Carsten übernimmt den Termin....euch allen viel Spaß.



Diese blöden Bazillen!Gute Besserung, bin meine zum Glück los!


----------



## LukePC (13. April 2010)

Da es ja nun wieder recht lange hell bleibt und ich die Licht bzw. Akku probleme wohl in den Griffe bekomme, schaue ich heute auch nochmal vorbei.

Bis heute Abend
Lukas


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. April 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Diese blöden Bazillen!Gute Besserung, bin meine zum Glück los!



Dann sehen wir uns ja bestimmt heute oder mußt du auch zum Dachdecker


----------



## Eifelwolf (13. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Leider habe ich mir am Wochenende eine leichte Erkältung eingefangen, so dass ich heute nicht starten werde. Carsten übernimmt den Termin....euch allen viel Spaß.


 
War wohl ein wenig frisch in dem T-Shirt .... gute Besserung!




Foto: Tilman Kluge


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2010)

Nee nee, ich hatte ja einen Fleece Pulli drunter. 

Ach ja, tolles Bild übrigens.


----------



## sun909 (13. April 2010)

hoffe ihr hattet eine Unfall-und Pannenfreie Resttour...

Gruesse und danke fürs übernehmen und für das Alternativradangebot!
sun909

...der sich jetzt mal ein Sixpack Schaltaugen bestellt


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2010)

Carsten, ich wage kaum zu fragen...was hast du wieder kaputt gemacht?


----------



## sun909 (13. April 2010)

Nicht fragen, führt sonst zu fiesen Bergen auf der nächsten Runde...


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2010)

Ich erfahre es ja so oder so....also raus damit (ggf. per PM).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (13. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> hoffe ihr hattet eine Unfall-und Pannenfreie Resttour...
> 
> Gruesse und danke fürs übernehmen und für das Alternativradangebot!
> sun909
> ...



Vielleicht solltest du dir mal ein par Schaltaugen von einem Schlosser fertigen lassen

die Tour war schön aber so selectiv wie heute war schon lange keine Tour mehr. Mit 9 Leuten los und 4 sind dann am Ende übrig gewesen. Das war wie zu besten Tomburger Zeiten.

Ich hoffe doch das du nächste Woche  wieder fahren kannst. Hast ja noch ein Fully.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (13. April 2010)

Kinners, da bin ich einmal nicht dabei....und was macht ihr? 

Herrjeh, kann man euch nicht mal zwei Stunden im Wald alleine lassen...

Also, Carsten hat sein Schaltauge gemockt. Was hat der Rest für Wehwehchen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. April 2010)

Der Bernd musste  zurück da der Schaltzug gerissen war. Dann haben sich Tischi und Rebecca verabschiedet, da sie noch einen Salat zu Hause hatten und zu guter Letzt wollte der Wolfgang den direkten Weg nach köwi nehmen. so das es dann nur noch 4 Mann waren die wieder runter zum Rhein kamen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTBKäfer (14. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann haben sich Tischi und Rebecca verabschiedet, da sie noch einen Salat zu Hause hatten



Der Salat war eher der Grund, warum wir nicht noch weitere Deiner sooo leckeren Teilchen futtern konnten! DANKE dafür Micha!

War trotz der Ausfälle eine schöne Tour. Thx an die spontan eingesprungenen Guides !


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. April 2010)

hallo!


hat morgen abend jemand zeit und lust ne runde im 7.gebirge zu drehen??

gruß thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (14. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann sehen wir uns ja bestimmt heute oder mußt du auch zum Dachdecker



Den habe ich zum "Tatort" kutschiert!

@ Daywalker:Frag doch mal Deinen Bruder!Wenn ihr dann nicht so heizt, wäre ich auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Holzlarer (14. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> hallo!
> 
> 
> hat morgen abend jemand zeit und lust ne runde im 7.gebirge zu drehen??
> ...



Hallo Thomas,  jau hätte Zeit und Lust. Fahre nach der Arbeit von Hennef aus ins 7GB und schlage dort so um 18:15-30 auf. Meld dich mal, falls das passt.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## LukePC (14. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, Carsten hat sein Schaltauge gemockt. Was hat der Rest für Wehwehchen?



Und ich hab noch'n Licht-Kabel und einen Kontakt vom Akku (mit gutem Trainingsgewicht) abgerissen.

Für die Fahrtechnick waren da auch ein paar interessante Stellen dabei. Interessant, was man so fahren kann, wenn man es vorher nur 5-6 mal gesehen hat


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. April 2010)

@ Holzlarer: Wollte am Nachtigallental um 18.30 Uhr starten. Liegt ja nicht 
                 gerade auf Deiner Route.

@Fraggle: Werd Ihn fragen. Heizen ist nicht drin. Heute 48km rr gefahren 
               und war danach total feddich


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Der Salat war eher der Grund, warum wir nicht noch weitere Deiner sooo leckeren Teilchen futtern konnten! DANKE dafür Micha!
> 
> War trotz der Ausfälle eine schöne Tour. Thx an die spontan eingesprungenen Guides !



Hauptsache es hat euch geschmeckt, ich mußte doch was schreiben warum ihr früher gefahren seit. 

Grüße Micha


----------



## Holzlarer (15. April 2010)

@Daywalker: Wenn es bei dir bei 18:30 Nachtigallental (und bei Nicht-Heizen) bleibt, komm ich dahin.

Müßte ich aber bis kurz vor 17 wissen.

Gruß Dirk


----------



## Daywalker74 (15. April 2010)

Holzlarer schrieb:


> @Daywalker: Wenn es bei dir bei 18:30 Nachtigallental (und bei Nicht-Heizen) bleibt, komm ich dahin.
> 
> Müßte ich aber bis kurz vor 17 wissen.
> 
> Gruß Dirk



es bleibt dabei!


----------



## Merlin (15. April 2010)

Wen es interessiert: Bei H&S hÃ¤ngt ein Rocky Mountain Vertex 50 Hardtailrahmen in weiss/schwarz, GrÃ¶Ãe 48cm mit FSA Steuersatz, Easton SattelstÃ¼tze und Sattel fÃ¼r 349â¬ an der Wand...


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2010)

...drum führe ihn nicht in Versuchung  

Tom, sowas ist ja wieder ein Anschlag auf mein Konto 
Gut, dass das Budget diesen Monat mit Felgen und einem LKW voll Schaltaugen schon verplant ist...

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (15. April 2010)

Siehst du...es war quasi dein Glück, dass dir das Schaltauge am Dienstag um die Ohren geflogen ist.


----------



## sun909 (15. April 2010)

Ja ja, zur "Strafe" dann nächste Woche Dienstag eine Quälrunde  ...

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10052

Sonntag werden wir eine Runde Hennef und Umgebung rocken, Start 13.00 Siegburg; wer mitmag rechtzeitig melden 

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (15. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wen es interessiert: Bei H&S hängt ein Rocky Mountain Vertex 50 Hardtailrahmen in weiss/schwarz, Größe 48cm mit FSA Steuersatz, Easton Sattelstütze und Sattel für 349 an der Wand...



Ich glaub´ich sollte mal Lotto spielen.
Mein Budget ist schon für diverse andere Dinge( unter anderem endlich ein neuer Dämpfer )verplant.Schade eigentlich!


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Siehst du...es war quasi dein Glück, dass dir das Schaltauge am Dienstag um die Ohren geflogen ist.



na na es gibt da auch noch andere Interessenten. Die sind froh das Carsten ständig seine Schaltaugen zerdeppert

werde vielleicht am montag mal hinfahren und ihn mir anschauen.


----------



## sun909 (17. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> na na es gibt da auch noch andere Interessenten. Die sind froh das Carsten ständig seine Schaltaugen zerdeppert
> 
> werde vielleicht am montag mal hinfahren und ihn mir anschauen.



Ts,
du hast doch grad ein neues Radel 

was willst Du mit einem Rahmen?

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ts,
> du hast doch grad ein neues Radel
> 
> was willst Du mit einem Rahmen?
> ...



war eh schon weg. Könnte aber den Team Rahmen für ein spott Geld haben.Aber ich weiß nicht Radon???????????


----------



## Blut Svente (18. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> war eh schon weg. Könnte aber den Team Rahmen für ein spott Geld haben.Aber ich weiß nicht Radon???????????



 wir könnten im Formationsflug um den Kurs brennen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. April 2010)

Blut Svente schrieb:


> wir könnten im Formationsflug um den Kurs brennen...



Na da muß ich dann aber noch ein wenig trainieren.


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...Aber ich weiß nicht Radon???????????



Warum nicht? Wenn man sich verbessern kann.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Warum nicht? Wenn man sich verbessern kann.



Ich weiß ja nicht was du im Moment fährst.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. April 2010)

Hallo Rebecca ich habe gelesen man kann dir gratulieren. 2. Platz am Sonntag klasse und dann noch christiane 3. das ist echt spitze.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (19. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Rebecca ich habe gelesen man kann dir gratulieren. 2. Platz am Sonntag klasse und dann noch christiane 3. das ist echt spitze.
> Grüße Micha



Wow DANKE ! Diesmal war auch Konkurrenz am Start :

http://www.tri2b.com/stories/xterra-german-tour-in-schleiden-startet-mit-favoritensiegen

Das Wintertraining mit euch hat sich offenbar gelohnt !!

Grüße vom Käfer


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Wow DANKE ! Diesmal war auch Konkurrenz am Start :
> 
> http://www.tri2b.com/stories/xterra-german-tour-in-schleiden-startet-mit-favoritensiegen
> 
> ...



Das heißt also du hast das uns zu verdanken???
Nein das kann doch gar nicht sein

Ps.: Hoffe doch wir sehen uns morgen!!!!!!!!


----------



## sun909 (19. April 2010)

Wow,
das war ja knapp Rebecca! Musstest du dich ja bis zum Schluss richtig anstrengen 

Chris (Shmee) und ich waren gestern mit dem Rookie des Jahres unterwegs... Peter, das zweite Mal auf -fremden-HT unterwegs, hat mal ganz locker am Hinterrad klebend die Abfahrt Drachenfliegerschanze, Wahnbachtalsperrentrail und Ho-Chi gemeister! Und das- im Gegensatz zu Chris und mir- ohne sich zu käfern 

Ab jetzt also Käfern mit Erfrischungsgarantie, gelle Chris?!

Toller Tag gestern, Sonne satt und sogar noch ein gut gelaunter Kellner in der Sieglinde nach den Horden Touris dort.

Dann mal bis morgen, Micha, Lass die Carbonfeile zu Hause!

Gruesse


----------



## shmee (19. April 2010)

Jup, das war echt Rookie-des-Jahres-würdig. 

Und was das Käfern im Flußbett angeht, ich denke, wenn die Temperaturen mal steigen, könnte das ne neue Trendsportart werden. 

Aber ich schließe mich an, eine ganz feine Tour gestern, staubtrocken, geile Trails und nen lecker Weizen am Schluß. 



sun909 schrieb:


> Wow,
> das war ja knapp Rebecca! Musstest du dich ja bis zum Schluss richtig anstrengen
> 
> Chris (Shmee) und ich waren gestern mit dem Rookie des Jahres unterwegs... Peter, das zweite Mal auf -fremden-HT unterwegs, hat mal ganz locker am Hinterrad klebend die Abfahrt Drachenfliegerschanze, Wahnbachtalsperrentrail und Ho-Chi gemeister! Und das- im Gegensatz zu Chris und mir- ohne sich zu käfern
> ...


----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich weiß ja nicht was du im Moment fährst.



Ich will ja gar kein neues. Würde mich allerdings mit fast jeder Marke verbessern.


----------



## Merlin (19. April 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich will ja gar kein neues. Würde mich allerdings mit fast jeder Marke verbessern.



Sprach er....bei einem Cannondale Rize und einem Scott Genius im Keller.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (19. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sprach er....bei einem Cannondale Rize und einem Scott Genius im Keller.



Ich schrieb ja "...fast  jeder Marke"


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. April 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sprach er....bei einem Cannondale Rize und einem Scott Genius im Keller.



Tja so is er halt


----------



## philbertII (20. April 2010)

Habe leider ganz übersehen, dass ich heute ein Punktspiel habe - und nicht, wie am Sonntag angekündigt, heute mitradeln kann sondern in der Halle schwitzen muss - so ein Jammer... Euch allen viel Spass!!!
Lieber Gruß
Sabine


----------



## LukePC (20. April 2010)

Wann fahrt ihr denn dann in Beuel (über den Ennert?) los?
War am Sonntag schon ordentlich radeln, aber 30km in 3-4h würde ich mir auch grad noch zutrauen... und wenn's dann doch nicht klappt, klinke ich mich halt kurz vor Sonnenuntergang aus. Dann spar ich mir auch was Blei 

Hoffe nun, die Quältour artet nicht zu sehr aus


----------



## MTBKäfer (20. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hoffe doch wir sehen uns morgen!!!!!!!!





sun909 schrieb:


> Wow,
> das war ja knapp Rebecca! Musstest du dich ja bis zum Schluss richtig anstrengen



Stimmt, da war nix mit zwischendurch eine ruhige Kugel schieben .... ..
Daher bin ich auch noch ganz schön platt und kann meine Beine nicht dazu überreden heute schon wieder aufs Rad zu steigen ...

Euch aber gaaaanz viel Spaß !


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war nix mit zwischendurch eine ruhige Kugel schieben .... ..
> Daher bin ich auch noch ganz schön platt und kann meine Beine nicht dazu überreden heute schon wieder aufs Rad zu steigen ...
> 
> Euch aber gaaaanz viel Spaß !



Schade! Und ich dachte schon, es hätte wieder was mit Salat zutun


----------



## Merlin (20. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Stimmt, da war nix mit zwischendurch eine ruhige Kugel schieben .... ..
> Daher bin ich auch noch ganz schön platt und kann meine Beine nicht dazu überreden heute schon wieder aufs Rad zu steigen ...
> 
> Euch aber gaaaanz viel Spaß !



Mist, schon wieder kein Schwätzchen...


----------



## sun909 (20. April 2010)

Ups,
heute gab es zwar keinen Salat, aber die Hälfte der Truppe fühlte sich nach den Breibergen schon genug gequält und drehte ab in Richtung Heimat 

O-Ton: "wir fahren die Berge hoch, die man sonst runterfährt..".ja ja, das Kleingedruckte wieder nicht gelesen...

Dabei gab es Leckerchen am Gaissberg, die gute Tat in Form einer Pannenhilfe war auch dabei und Toms Bike wurde "entjungfert" im Gelände.

Tretschbachtal war fast trocken und lohnte die Auffahrt...

Grüße und bis zur nächsten Tour, die ich wohl nicht guiden darf


----------



## Daywalker74 (20. April 2010)

jau, ein feines ründchen war das heute abend. danke an den stets hilfsbereiten herrn carsten

die neue cu(be)rrywurst rot weiß von herrn merliin ein echter augenschmaus


bis bald


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ups,
> heute gab es zwar keinen Salat, aber die Hälfte der Truppe fühlte sich nach den Breibergen schon genug gequält und drehte ab in Richtung Heimat
> 
> O-Ton: "wir fahren die Berge hoch, die man sonst runterfährt..".ja ja, das Kleingedruckte wieder nicht gelesen...
> ...



Aber natürlich darfst du die wieder guiden
Ich habe mich später auch geärgert das ich nicht doch mit gefahren bin. Aber so gerne ich im 7-geb. fahre, genau so wenig mag ich das Tretschbachtal. War aber wie immer eine schöne Tour mit schönen Menschen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (21. April 2010)

So, da ich die schöne Carstenguide-Tour ja gestern verpasst habe, werd ich ich heute Abend aufschwingen. 18:00 in Ramersdorf, jemand dabei?


----------



## MTBKäfer (21. April 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Schade! Und ich dachte schon, es hätte wieder was mit Salat zutun







Merlin schrieb:


> Mist, schon wieder kein Schwätzchen...



Neeein  ... langsam wirds echt Zeit !!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Neeein  ... langsam wirds echt Zeit !!!



Was denn Salat zu essen oder ein Schwätzchen zu halten?


----------



## sun909 (21. April 2010)

Hi Chris,
leider heute im tiefen Ems(?)Land unterwegs, daher nix mit biken...

Dir aber noch nachträglich alles Gute zum Geburtstag!!!

Viel Spass nachher, Freutag geht klar 

gruesse


----------



## shmee (21. April 2010)

Hey Carsten, danke für die Geburtstagsgrüße.

Hab leider grad noch nen Schwung Arbeit reinbekommen, daher weiß ich noch gar nicht, ob es was wird mit heute Abend. Aber Freitag steht.


----------



## Merlin (21. April 2010)

Freitag?

Ach ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch, Chris...wie immer nachträglich  (und Carsten hat mich extra noch dran erinnert)


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. April 2010)

Ja von mir auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag, natürlich auch nachträglich.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. April 2010)

Hallo Tom,
wie sieht es denn nun mit Pfingsten aus? Sollte man sich da nicht einmal treffen und alles besprechen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2010)

Freitag: werden ab 16.30 ein wenig exploren gehen, Schiebe-und Tragepassagen also inklusive  

Und Säge wird eingepackt, für den Rebecca-Gedächtnistrail wohl nicht ausreichend, aber sonst hilfreich 

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (22. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Freitag: werden ab 16.30 ein wenig exploren gehen, Schiebe-und Tragepassagen also inklusive
> 
> Und Säge wird eingepackt, für den Rebecca-Gedächtnistrail wohl nicht ausreichend, aber sonst hilfreich
> 
> gruesse



Mal schauen, falls ich morgen pünktlich aus der Firma komme dann fahre ich mit...


----------



## shmee (22. April 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mal schauen, falls ich morgen pünktlich aus der Firma komme dann fahre ich mit...



Hey Uwe, das wäre ja nett, lange nicht gesehen.

Hab jetzt nicht mehr mit Carsten gesprochen, aber ich gehe davon aus, dass wir so um 16:30 hier in Beuel starten. Ich glaub, Carsten wollte ein paar Sachen im Siebengebirge fahren, so dass wir dich auch etwas später dann Rund um den Drachenfels oder so aufgabeln könnten.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. April 2010)

Da anscheinend niemand Lust hat am Samstag auf den dünnen Reifen zu fahren. Wie wäre es denn dann mit den Stollen so gegen 15 Uhr hat da Jemand vielleicht Lust?


----------



## Redfraggle (22. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da anscheinend niemand Lust hat am Samstag auf den dünnen Reifen zu fahren. Wie wäre es denn dann mit den Stollen so gegen 15 Uhr hat da Jemand vielleicht Lust?



Bin am Samstag mit der deutschen Downhillmeisterin verabredet !


----------



## Merlin (22. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Tom,
> wie sieht es denn nun mit Pfingsten aus? Sollte man sich da nicht einmal treffen und alles besprechen?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Das wäre in der Tat sinnig. Ich warte noch auf Toms Feedback, wer aus der Ville mitfahren will. Zwei Plätze hätten wir ja noch.


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2010)

Hey Micha,
bin kicken am Samstag, geht leider nicht...

Uwe: habe morgen mein Handy mit, Klingel durch, dann könnenwir ja sehen, wo wir uns treffen...

Chris: 16.30 bei mir in Beuel?

Käfer: da steht Dienstags noch was aus von dir 

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (22. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Chris: 16.30 bei mir in Beuel?



Ist gebongt!


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2010)

...war übrigens die letzte Quältour für das nächste 1/2 Jahr, "darf" kürzer treten... Superb... : (((

Gruesse


----------



## MTBKäfer (22. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Käfer: da steht Dienstags noch was aus von dir



Oooch ich fliege am Samstag Morgen erst mal wieder für eine Woche nach Mallorca  ...


----------



## MTBKäfer (22. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...war übrigens die letzte Quältour für das nächste 1/2 Jahr, "darf" kürzer treten... Superb... : (((
> Gruesse




Ahhhh was ist los ???


----------



## shmee (22. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ahhhh was ist los ???



Ich schließe mich der Frage an, was kaputt???


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Oooch ich fliege am Samstag Morgen erst mal wieder für eine Woche nach Mallorca  ...



Asche auf dein Haupt könnte falsch verstanden werden, oder?

Geht es wieder mit den "Müllmännern" los ? : D

nimm dir mal für einen Tag ein MTB und fahr zumindest den Reitweg des Herzogs...

Gruesse und viel Spass und so!


----------



## shmee (22. April 2010)

Ich versteh nur Bahnhof


----------



## sun909 (22. April 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich schließe mich der Frage an, was kaputt???



Tja,
zumindest keine heftigen Anstiege mehr über Opa-Tempo...

Des einen Freud (Trails dann wie Dienstag gewünscht in der vermeintlich "richtigen" Richtung), des anderen Leid, bäh.

Guts nächtle


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. April 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich versteh nur Bahnhof



Mir gehts genauso.

Der Samstag wird jetzt doch auf dünnen Reifen verbracht. Will sich Herrn Blitzfitz und mir nicht noch Jemand anschließen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (23. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso.
> 
> Der Samstag wird jetzt doch auf dünnen Reifen verbracht. Will sich Herrn Blitzfitz und mir nicht noch Jemand anschließen?
> 
> Grüße Micha


 

Wenn ich denn nünne Reifen hätte...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joe.breeze (23. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Mir gehts genauso.
> 
> Der Samstag wird jetzt doch auf dünnen Reifen verbracht. Will sich Herrn Blitzfitz und mir nicht noch Jemand anschließen?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Wäre auch auf dünnen Reifen evtl. dabei. Treffpunkt? Kilometer? Höhenmeter? Zeitfenster? Müsste nachmittags definitiv wieder zurück sein. 

Ulf


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. April 2010)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> Wäre auch auf dünnen Reifen evtl. dabei. Treffpunkt? Kilometer? Höhenmeter? Zeitfenster? Müsste nachmittags definitiv wieder zurück sein.
> 
> Ulf



Wir fahren erst nachmittags los.


----------



## joe.breeze (23. April 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir fahren erst nachmittags los.




hmmm, da muss ich meine Jungs hüten, das wird nix...


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. April 2010)

joe.breeze schrieb:


> hmmm, da muss ich meine Jungs hüten, das wird nix...



tja schade vielleicht beim nächsten mal

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (24. April 2010)

Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10113


----------



## LukePC (25. April 2010)

Laut Wetterbericht und Zeitangabe haben wir dann ca. 15 min ... Dämmerung. Da geht also einiges (an Gewicht zu sparen)!

Meine Tour heute Kreuz und Quer war auch nicht sooo anstrengend...

Lukas

PS: es gibt wieder nen Livebericht aus dem Süden, der Lust auf MEHR macht


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. April 2010)

Mußte leider für heute Abend absagen, da ich Kinderdienst habe. Es steht aber für morgen eine Tour von mir drin, also wer Lust und Zeit hat kann sich eintragen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## LukePC (29. April 2010)

Mir gehts den Umständen entsprechend gut, aber ich glaub ich mach nach der Aktion gestern erstmal Pause... Mein Handgelenk hat irgendwie noch was abbekommen und will geschont werden. Da reichen die täglichen "Pflichtfahrten" schon...

Wenn ich den Wetterbericht für's WE sehe, ist's immerhin nicht ganz so übel...


----------



## john_sales (30. April 2010)

Ist denn soweit noch alles an dir dran, ich bekomm dich ja nie zu fassen online.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (30. April 2010)

Uih,  
das hört sich nicht so dolle an...

Schulter aber i.O.?

Und denk dran, den Helm vor dem Entsorgen noch zu knipsen, taugt gut für den nächsten "Helm-Ja/Nein"-Thread 

gute Besserung!


----------



## Merlin (30. April 2010)

War ja in der Tat eine recht "Crash lastige" Runde am Dienstag. Toi Toi Toi, dass nix schlimmeres passiert ist.


----------



## LukePC (30. April 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Uih,
> das hört sich nicht so dolle an...
> 
> Schulter aber i.O.?
> ...



Kratzer verheilen. Schulter OK, das größte Problem ist das Handgelenk, dass am Anfang garnix gesagt hatte... naja

Helm fotografieren ist vermutlich etwas langweilig... da sind nur die paar Dellen im Plastik. Könnte man fast noch verwenden.
Den letzten den ich geschreddert hab, der war richtig durch. Da sah man richtig, wie die destruktive Energie in den Helm (anstatt den Kopf) gegangen ist 

Aber ohne Helm spart man doch locker 200g? Und wenn man nach dem Unfall jegliche Erinnerung daran verliert, ist man nichtmal in der Lage es zu bereuen

Ne mal Ehrlich... ein Helm sollte ab einem heufigen Fahrtempo über 25km PFLICHT sein... und man sollte dann auch nicht mehr an die Radwegebenutzungspflicht gebunden sein. Teilweise ist das ja echt gefährlich mit 25+ auf nem "Radweg"


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. Mai 2010)

Habe für Dienstag einen Termin gepostet

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10160


----------



## sun909 (3. Mai 2010)

Moin,
bin diese Woche leider nicht am Start...

Viel Spass morgen Abend!

Gruesse


----------



## joscho (3. Mai 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Kratzer verheilen. Schulter OK, das größte Problem ist das Handgelenk, dass am Anfang garnix gesagt hatte... naja



Gute Besserung.



> Ne mal Ehrlich... ein Helm sollte ab einem heufigen Fahrtempo über 25km PFLICHT sein... und man sollte dann auch nicht mehr an die Radwegebenutzungspflicht gebunden sein. Teilweise ist das ja echt gefährlich mit 25+ auf nem "Radweg"



Zur Radwegebenutzungspflicht, die meist falsch in den Köpfen - nicht nur der Autofahrer - herumschwirrt, empfehle ich folgenden, kurzen Beitrag:
http://www.radsport-forum.de/frame/f5018.htm
Besonders den letzten Abschnitt finde ich wichtig. Er deckt sich absolut mit meiner Erfahrung. Wer sich an den rechten Rand zwängt gefährdet sich unnötig. Hupende Autofahrer sind da das kleinere Übel und im Grunde ein deutliches Zeichen alles richtig zu machen 

Gegen die Benutzung (innerörtlicher) Radwege spricht auch, dass diese, so sie denn richtungsgebunden sind, als neue kommunale Einnahmequelle erkannt wurden. Sie werden zwar äußerst selten gereinigt (eigentlich gut, denn Glas, Passanten und andere Hindernisse heben jegliche Benutzungspflicht auf) und gepflegt, aber die Polizei kassiert zumindest im Kölner Western vermehrt ab.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (3. Mai 2010)

Hi zusammen,

ich werds leider morgen zeitlich nicht bis 18:30 zu Michi schaffen, da ich mit dem Rad an und abreisen muss. Hat jemand Interesse an einer Runde ab Ramersdorf? Da käme ich bis 18:30 grad hin.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTBKäfer (4. Mai 2010)

HuHu bin wieder zurück !! Für diese Woche hat mein Rad Pause!
Wünsche euch viel Spaß und vorallem keinen Regen!!

LG Rebecca


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Mai 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Hi zusammen,
> 
> ich werds leider morgen zeitlich nicht bis 18:30 zu Michi schaffen, da ich mit dem Rad an und abreisen muss. Hat jemand Interesse an einer Runde ab Ramersdorf? Da käme ich bis 18:30 grad hin.
> 
> ...



Wir können das ganze ja auch eine halbe Stunde nach hinten legen. Wenn Tom und Barbara einverstanden sind.

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (4. Mai 2010)

Hi Micha,

das ist nett, aber ich hab grad noch nen Schwung Arbeit reinbekommen , so dass ich wenn überhaupt mich ganz sponan aufschwinge zum Radeln.

Euch ne schöne Tour.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Merlin (4. Mai 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wir können das ganze ja auch eine halbe Stunde nach hinten legen. Wenn Tom und Barbara einverstanden sind.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Wäre mir auch zu spät. Ich werde mich so oder so nach ~1,5h ausklinken, da ich ja noch eine Stunde Rückfahrt nach Bonn habe (komme mit dem Rad direkt von der Arbeit).


----------



## Sechser (4. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich werde mich so oder so nach ~1,5h ausklinken


Das klingt gut, habe meine Mir-die-Bronchien-aus-dem-Leib-husten-Phase überwunden und werde es heute mal wieder langsam angehen lassen.

Tom, du bist doch hier um die Ecke, oder? Sollen wir zusammen hochfahren?


----------



## Merlin (4. Mai 2010)

Hallo Jerry, ich starte gegen 18 Uhr ab DLR (Südstraße) und wäre dann tendentiell Richtung Rhein gefahren. Sollen wir uns um 18.05 Uhr an der Hochkreuzklinik (unten bei der Bäckerei Lubig) treffen?


----------



## Sechser (4. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> tendentiell Richtung Rhein



Dann komm doch noch zwei Straßen weiter bis zur Kreuzung Kennedyallee/Mittelstraße, dort warte ich (dann brauche ich nicht 200m hin und wieder zurückzufahren )

ps. bin jetzt die nächsten beiden Stunden nicht erreichbar - schicke dir meine mobilnr. per pn


----------



## Merlin (4. Mai 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Dann komm doch noch zwei Straßen weiter bis zur Kreuzung Kennedyallee/Mittelstraße, dort warte ich (dann brauche ich nicht 200m hin und wieder zurückzufahren )
> 
> ps. bin jetzt die nächsten beiden Stunden nicht erreichbar - schicke dir meine mobilnr. per pn


 
Geht klar, bin so gegen 18.10 Uhr dort.


----------



## Sechser (5. Mai 2010)

Das war doch wirklich ein netter Ausflug. Schönes Wetter, alles trocken, ein sonnendurchleuchteter Wald ... na gut, ein paar klitzekleine Matschlöcher haben wir auch gefunden.

Allerdings bin ich überrascht, dass mich die paar Wochen Pause so aus der Bahn werfen. Ich war jedenfalls fix und fertig - Aufstehen heute morgen war ziemlich schwierig!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (5. Mai 2010)

Ja, da schließe ich mich doch gerne an. Vielen Dank an Micha für die Runde in dem für mich noch immer weitestgehend unbekannten Gebiet...


----------



## Sechser (5. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> unbekannten Gebiet...



Stimmt, wo waren wir den eigentlich?  

Besonders beeindruckend (demotivierend?) fand ich, als wir ganzganzganz in der Ferne die Spitze des Posttowers (und damit auch den noch zurückzulegenden Weg) sahen ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Mai 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Stimmt, wo waren wir den eigentlich?
> 
> Besonders beeindruckend (demotivierend?) fand ich, als wir ganzganzganz in der Ferne die Spitze des Posttowers (und damit auch den noch zurückzulegenden Weg) sahen ...



Wir waren doch nur auf dem Rodderberg, in Unkelbach, an Oedingen vorbei wieder Richtung Rodderberg.

Hat Jemand Lust am Samstag Nachmittag ne Runde zu drehen?


----------



## joscho (7. Mai 2010)

*Alles Gute zum*




*Geburtstag Merlin

Hau(ch) sie um *


----------



## ultra2 (7. Mai 2010)

Tom​


----------



## Eifelwolf (7. Mai 2010)

*Herzlichen Glückwunsch, Tom, und allzeit eine Handbreit Matsch unterm Tretlager! *


----------



## yogi71 (7. Mai 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum Geburtstag, Tom! Immer gute Fahrt und viel Gesundheit!

gruß
Jürgen


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Mai 2010)

Happy Birthday Tom

Grüße Micha


----------



## Blut Svente (7. Mai 2010)

Von mir auch Alles Gute zum Geburtstag


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (7. Mai 2010)

Von mir natürlich auch:

*HAPPY BIRTHDAY* lieber Tom und lieber Stefan!!!


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Mai 2010)

Alles Liebe, Gute und vor allem Gesundheit wünschen wir Dir, lieber Tom, zum Geburtstag!Natürlich gehören da auch viele schöne sturzfreie MTB-Touren 
dazu!​

 

Barbara und Uwe​


----------



## Andreas-MTB (7. Mai 2010)

Hi Tom, 
von uns auch beste Glückwünsche zum Geburtstag und alles Gute im neuen Lebensjahr! 

Ines und Andreas


----------



## surftigresa (7. Mai 2010)

Auch von mir natürlich:


Alles Gute zum Geburtstag Tom​ 
 ​


----------



## blitzfitz (7. Mai 2010)

Häppie Börssdai, Tom!!! 



Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## monsterchen (7. Mai 2010)

Von mir auch alles Gute, an die beiden Geburtstagskinder:

Stefan und Tom

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (7. Mai 2010)

Vielen Dank euch allen für die lieben Grüße und Glückwünsche! 

Habe mich sehr darüber gefreut! 


Und natürlich auch dem Stefan alles Gute....


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2010)

da habe ich doch glatt den Tischi vergessen. Dir natürlich auch alles Gute zum Geburtstag. Auch wenn es einen Tag zu spät ist.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich tendiere nächste Woche zu einer Abendrunde am Montag oder am Mittwoch, da ich Dienstag nicht kann. Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?

Dann noch was: Kennt jemand einen Lackierer oder Pulverbeschichter im Bonner Raum, der auch "Kleinigkeiten" macht? Ich möchte gerne zwei Brake Booster farbig lackieren/pulvern lassen, ohne die Teile durch die halbe Welt schicken zu müssen...


----------



## Merlin (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich tendiere nächste Woche zu einer Abendrunde am Montag oder am Mittwoch, da ich Dienstag nicht kann. Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?

Dann noch was: Kennt jemand einen Lackierer oder Pulverbeschichter im Bonner Raum, der auch "Kleinigkeiten" macht? Ich möchte gerne zwei Brake Booster farbig lackieren/pulvern lassen, ohne die Teile um die halbe Welt schicken zu müssen...


Jaja, doppelt hält besser...


----------



## Kettenfresser (8. Mai 2010)

Waren wohl noch die Party- Nachwirkungen Was 

Erstmal NACHTRÄGLICH alles gute zum Geburtstag 


Lakierer kenn ich im Bonner Raum keinen , aber in Geldern ist einer


----------



## Eifelwolf (8. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> ..Dann noch was: Kennt jemand einen Lackierer oder Pulverbeschichter im Bonner Raum, der auch "Kleinigkeiten" macht? Ich möchte gerne zwei Brake Booster farbig lackieren/pulvern lassen, ohne die Teile durch die halbe Welt schicken zu müssen...


 
Als ich noch eine Gummikuh um die Kurven jagte, war Magdalinski in Witterschlick für seine wertige "Kleinlackierungen" an motorisierten Bikes bekannt.


----------



## Stunt-beck (8. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich tendiere nächste Woche zu einer Abendrunde am Montag oder am Mittwoch, da ich Dienstag nicht kann. Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?
> 
> ...



Ich wäre dann für Mittwoch


----------



## Andreas-MTB (8. Mai 2010)

Schau mal, hier bei uns um die Ecke in Troisdorf Spich, ist ein* Pulverer.* Aus eigener Erfahrung würde ich da anrufen. Auf Mails reagiert er eher weniger .


----------



## Tazz (8. Mai 2010)

Alles liebe zum
*Geburtstag *



*Lieber Tom* 
Nachträglich natürlich ..... 





​


----------



## Merlin (8. Mai 2010)

Hallo Andreas,

stimmt, den kenne ich. Habe da früher schonmal einen Rahmen pulvern lassen. Die waren aber damals schon verdammt chaotisch und ich habe danach noch schlimmeres gehört. Hmm, mal schauen.

@Tazz: Danke!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (9. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> ich tendiere nächste Woche zu einer Abendrunde am Montag oder am Mittwoch, da ich Dienstag nicht kann. Wer hätte Lust und Zeit?



Ich kann leider weder montags noch mittwochs, aber wenn jemand Lust hat Dienstag ne Runde zu drehen, wäre ich dabei!


----------



## AnjaR (9. Mai 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich kann leider weder montags noch mittwochs, aber wenn jemand Lust hat Dienstag ne Runde zu drehen, wäre ich dabei!


 
Hallo Barbara,

hab am Dienstag mal frei und hätte auch Lust ne Tour zu fahren. Könnte aber erst um 19 Uhr in Bonn oder 7GB sein. Wäre schön, wenn du mir dort die Ecke mal zeigen könntest.

Gruß Anja


----------



## sun909 (9. Mai 2010)

Dickes Danke an Melanie für die heutige Tour,! 

War ein Fest, von allem etwas dabei 

gruesse eines Nicht-Blockierers


----------



## shmee (9. Mai 2010)

Jup, auch von mir ein großes Dankeschön an Melanie. Hervorragendes Guiding und sehr lehrreiche Tour. 

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## surftigresa (9. Mai 2010)

Freut mich, dass es Euch gefallen hat! Den Bericht zur Tour gibt es natürlich im TT-Fred. Wir haben uns ja schliesslich nicht verfahren .

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara,
> 
> hab am Dienstag mal frei und hätte auch Lust ne Tour zu fahren. Könnte aber erst um 19 Uhr in Bonn oder 7GB sein. Wäre schön, wenn du mir dort die Ecke mal zeigen könntest.
> 
> Gruß Anja



Hallo Anja,
das Wetter sieht ja nicht berauschend aus.Daher würde ich sagen ich fahre eher nicht, oder aber wir warten es mal bis später ab.Schaue so gegen 18.00 nochmal ins Netz und dann wissen wir mehr!


----------



## AnjaR (11. Mai 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Hallo Anja,
> das Wetter sieht ja nicht berauschend aus.Daher würde ich sagen ich fahre eher nicht, oder aber wir warten es mal bis später ab.Schaue so gegen 18.00 nochmal ins Netz und dann wissen wir mehr!


 
Ich bin gleich weg und dann bis 18 Uhr in der Turnhalle.
Werde dann so gegen 18:15 Uhr mal hier reinschauen. Sollten wir dann noch fahren muss ich aber noch das Rad aufladen, umziehen, anfahren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Mai 2010)

Hallo Carsten, sieh dir doch mal die Harzbilder der Just-for-fun-riders an. Dort wirst du einen alten Bekannten sehen.

Grüße MIcha


----------



## LukePC (11. Mai 2010)

Kratzer sind weg 
Ich würde deshalb gerne heute oder morgen Abend nochmal ne gemütliche  (vor allem Handgelenkschonende) Tour fahren.
Zum Licht-tuning bin ich auch noch nicht gekommen, weshalb ich gern  gegen 21 Uhr unten am Rhein auf dem Rückweg wäre... Ich würde mich dann  vermutlich einfach was früher ausklinken. 

Bis dann
Lukas

PS: mittlerweile hat der Wetterbericht ja doch noch recht behalten... da muss heute biken nicht unbedingt sein...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (11. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Ich bin gleich weg und dann bis 18 Uhr in der Turnhalle.
> Werde dann so gegen 18:15 Uhr mal hier reinschauen. Sollten wir dann noch fahren muss ich aber noch das Rad aufladen, umziehen, anfahren.



Schaffe es heute leider nicht, allerdings hat es hier auch begonnen zu regnen.Klappt aber bestimmt bald!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## AnjaR (11. Mai 2010)

Leider. Wäre gern gefahren, aber bei Regen hab ich auch keine Lust.
Wenn Ihr dienstags mal um 19 Uhr fahrt, komm ich auch mal mit.


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Mai 2010)

AnjaR schrieb:


> Leider. Wäre gern gefahren, aber bei Regen hab ich auch keine Lust.
> Wenn Ihr dienstags mal um 19 Uhr fahrt, komm ich auch mal mit.



Lässt sich jetzt im Sommer bestimmt einrichten.
Grüße MIcha


----------



## sun909 (12. Mai 2010)

@Micha: Elvis lebt anscheinend 

Sieht man sich nächste Woche zum "Spuren-im-Wald-Hinterlassen"?

Schöne gruesse
sun909


----------



## Andreas-MTB (12. Mai 2010)

Man könnte es ja mal, der Verwirrung wegen, mit Steinhäufchen wie bei Blair Witch probieren ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Mai 2010)

Hallo Carsten hast du meine PN nicht bekommen?

Sehen wir uns nicht am Samstag?

Nächste Woche bin ich dabei, und da lassen wir mal die Sau raus.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (15. Mai 2010)

Kinner, 
Dienstag? Zeit? Lust?

Wer da, wer mit, wer guided? Rebecca?

Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. Mai 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinner,
> Dienstag? Zeit? Lust?
> 
> Wer da, wer mit, wer guided? Rebecca?
> ...



ich da, ich mit und lass mich guiden
die Frage ist nur wann und wo?


----------



## Merlin (16. Mai 2010)

So, dann hier der Termin. Wird nach dem anstrengenden WE eine lockere und leichte Runde.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10228


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, dann hier der Termin. Wird nach dem anstrengenden WE eine lockere und leichte Runde.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10228



Wenn das Wetter stimmt, bin ich dabei!


----------



## MTBKäfer (16. Mai 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Kinner,
> Dienstag? Zeit? Lust?
> 
> Wer da, wer mit, wer guided? Rebecca?
> ...



Ähhh ja also meine Triathlon-Saison hat ja heute begonnen, daher muß ich mich nun leider wieder bevorzugt meinem Rennrad widmen, werde aber sicherlich hin und wieder mal vorbei schauen !


----------



## blitzfitz (17. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, dann hier der Termin. Wird nach dem anstrengenden WE eine lockere und leichte Runde.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10228



Hi Tom,

schade. Kann leider nicht mitfahren. Ich werde aber morgen an Euch denken, wenn ich in Nizza in der Sonne am Strand liege. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## Merlin (17. Mai 2010)

Sieh zu, dass du Land gewinnst, mein Lieber....


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Mai 2010)

blitzfitz schrieb:


> Hi Tom,
> 
> schade. Kann leider nicht mitfahren. Ich werde aber morgen an Euch denken, wenn ich in Nizza in der Sonne am Strand liege.
> 
> ...



du alter Sauhund, hoffe du bekommst einen Sonnenbrand


----------



## Tobert (17. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich dachte, ich bringe ein neues Gesicht in Eure Runde (nämlich meins ) und hab mich für die Tour morgen abend eingetragen....  Bin gespannt!

Gruß!
Tobert


----------



## shmee (18. Mai 2010)

Bin leider raus heute, habe mir vom Wochenende eine schöne Erkältung mitgebracht. 

Euch ne schöne Tour und bis die Tage.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (19. Mai 2010)

Nettes kurzes Ründchen.
Mit einigen spontanen Mitfahrern (wie mir) wurde es doch ein ansehnliches Grüppchen.
Trotz rutschigen passagen keine Unfälle. Auch der Dreck hielt sich noch in Grenzen. So könnte es (notfalls) weitergehen.


----------



## Tobert (21. Mai 2010)

Ich will Sonntag früh zur CTF nach Ochtendung fahren ( http://www.rst-ochtendung.de/  ) und könnte noch eine Person (+Rad) im Auto mitnehmen (ab Königswinter). 
Falls jemand Interesse hat, einfach per PN melden.

Cheers!


----------



## LukePC (25. Mai 2010)

Wie ist denn das Rennen gelaufen (gefahren)?
Gibts heute keine Tour?


----------



## sun909 (25. Mai 2010)

Nö,
heute wird eine Runde geschraubt 

von daher evt morgen, aber Wetter schaut nicht sooo gut aus...

Gruesse und bis die Tage
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Mai 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Nö,
> heute wird eine Runde geschraubt
> 
> von daher evt morgen, aber Wetter schaut nicht sooo gut aus...
> ...



natürlich fahren wir morgen


----------



## shmee (25. Mai 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> natürlich fahren wir morgen



Also wenns nicht grad aus Eimern kübelt, wäre ich durchaus für ne Runde schlammsuhlen zu haben. 

Micha, du bist am Start?


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Mai 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Also wenns nicht grad aus Eimern kübelt, wäre ich durchaus für ne Runde schlammsuhlen zu haben.
> 
> Micha, du bist am Start?



Ich denke schon, nur bis jetzt ist noch kein Schlamm in Sicht


----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Mai 2010)

Ich bin heute raus, habe noch zuviel Arbeit wünsch euch aber viel Spass solltet ihr überhaupt fahren. Hier fängt es gerade wieder an zu regnen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (26. Mai 2010)

Ich hadere auch noch ziemlich. Zum einen hab ich auch noch nen Batzen Arbeit und zum anderen motiviert einen das Wetter nicht wirklich. Wie sieht es denn morgen aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (26. Mai 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Ich hadere auch noch ziemlich. Zum einen hab ich auch noch nen Batzen Arbeit und zum anderen motiviert einen das Wetter nicht wirklich. Wie sieht es denn morgen aus?



Da habe ich meinen Sohn da kann ich nicht


----------



## blitzfitz (26. Mai 2010)

Es ist wieder so weit. Die *BestOf Edition der Wiedtaltrails* ist wieder im Angebot.

Zur Anmeldung geht es hier entlang. 

Ciao,
Ralf


----------



## shmee (27. Mai 2010)

So Kinners,

die Sonne ist raus, die Prognose sieht gut aus. Wie sieht es aus, 18:30 ab Ramersdorf, jemand dabei?

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## shmee (28. Mai 2010)

Da das Wetter für Sonntag ja eher bescheiden angekündigt ist, wäre jemand an einer Runde im 7Geb am Samstag interessiert? Start so zwischen 11 und 12, spätestens 18 Uhr müsste ich daheim sein, bessser etwas früher.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Mai 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Da das Wetter für Sonntag ja eher bescheiden angekündigt ist, wäre jemand an einer Runde im 7Geb am Samstag interessiert? Start so zwischen 11 und 12, spätestens 18 Uhr müsste ich daheim sein, bessser etwas früher.



wäre gerne dabei aber ich habe diese we meinen Sohn wünsch dir viel Spass.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. Mai 2010)

ich habe gerade bei wtter.com gesehen das am Mittwoch die erste Biegartentour gestartet werden kann. Wie sieht es aus?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (30. Mai 2010)

Ich bin am Dienstag eher nicht am Start...der heutige Schinderhannes war doch ziemlich anstregend. Ich tendiere zum Donnerstag, Wetter soll dann ja auch besser und beständiger sein. Jemand Lust und Zeit?

Ach ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal an John von den 7Hills für den 2. Platz auf der Marathonstrecke!


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich bin am Dienstag eher nicht am Start...der heutige Schinderhannes war doch ziemlich anstregend. Ich tendiere zum Donnerstag, Wetter soll dann ja auch besser und beständiger sein. Jemand Lust und Zeit?
> 
> Ach ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal an John von den 7Hills für den 2. Platz auf der Marathonstrecke!



wie, nur 2ter flasche

jetzt mal ernsthaft.sehr starke leistung John hut ab.


Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Mai 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ich bin am Dienstag eher nicht am Start...der heutige Schinderhannes war doch ziemlich anstregend. Ich tendiere zum Donnerstag, Wetter soll dann ja auch besser und beständiger sein. Jemand Lust und Zeit?
> 
> Ach ja, herzlichen Glückwunsch nochmal an John von den 7Hills für den 2. Platz auf der Marathonstrecke!



Wie sieht es denn mit Mittwoch Abend aus? Man könnte dann auch gemütlich den Abend im Biergarten ausklingen lassen.


----------



## sun909 (31. Mai 2010)

Termin für morgen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10286

wg Mittwoch weiß ich nicht nicht genau, ob ich im Lande bin, wenn ja, dann gerne!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Mai 2010)

für Mittwoch steht jetzt auch was drin

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10287

Natürlich mit Abschluß im Biergarten


----------



## dom_i (31. Mai 2010)

Hey,

ich trau mich ja garnicht zu fragen, aber ich wohne auch in Beuel, bin 22 und fahre gern mit meinem "billigen" Hardtail ein paar Touren.
Wollte mal fragen wo ihr vorhabt so lang zu fahren? Wieviele KM? Mit Sprüngen?  Da hab ich bissl Schiss vor...
Darf man sich mal sehen lassen? ^^

Gruß terpk


----------



## shmee (31. Mai 2010)

Aber klar kannst du mitfahren. 

Gestartet wird Dienstags fast immer in Ramersdorf am Park & Ride Parkplatz. Von da gehts meist durch den Ennert über Kloster Heisterbach Richtung Petersberg, Margarethenhöhe etc. Am Ende dann zurück am Rhein entlang. Km kann ich dir nicht genau sagen, gestartet wird um 18:30, zurück sind wir so gegen 21:00. Manchmal früher, manchmal später.

Gesprungen wird nur, wenn man will und was findet, worüber man springen kann. 

Ansonsten sind hier und da schon mal 1-2 knifflige Stellen dabei, je nachdem, wer grad mitfährt und wie die Strecke gewählt wird. Aber es wird immer gewartet und es ist auch keine Schande, mal zu schieben. Außerdem kann man auch immer was lernen.

Gruß,
Christian

Ach so, diese Woche wird ausnahmsweise mal Mittwochs gefahren, s.o.


----------



## dom_i (31. Mai 2010)

Hey das klingt richtig super!
Werd mich dann einfach mal anschließen, obs mittwoch passt weiß ich leider noch nicht. Aber gut zu wissne das man nicht unerwünscht ist


----------



## Freckles (31. Mai 2010)

Hallo,
da würde ich mich auch gern mal anschließen wollen, wenns nicht gerade schnell und schwer ist. Micha hatte es auch schon mal erwähnt, dass ihr immer Dienstags fahrt. Ich hatte mal auf den Post "Hilfe ich bin aus Bonn etc." geanwortet .
Leider kann ich Dienstags nicht aber wenn es mal ein Mittwoch wird, immer gerne . Nur diesen Mittwoch kann ich nicht.
Aber hoffentlich bis bald und viel Spaß euch!
Viele Grüße,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hallo,
> da würde ich mich auch gern mal anschließen wollen, wenns nicht gerade schnell und schwer ist. Micha hatte es auch schon mal erwähnt, dass ihr immer Dienstags fahrt. Ich hatte mal auf den Post "Hilfe ich bin aus Bonn etc." geanwortet .
> Leider kann ich Dienstags nicht aber wenn es mal ein Mittwoch wird, immer gerne . Nur diesen Mittwoch kann ich nicht.
> Aber hoffentlich bis bald und viel Spaß euch!
> ...



Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Samstag aus? Ich würde dann sagen man könnte sich am Samstag Nachmittag zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr in Köwi treffen und dann was fahren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juni 2010)

Tja chris sieht so aus als müßten wir zwei morgen alleine fahren. Macht aber nichts dann brauche ich nicht soviel zu essen einpacken.


----------



## Freckles (1. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Samstag aus? Ich würde dann sagen man könnte sich am Samstag Nachmittag zwischen 14 und 15 Uhr in Köwi treffen und dann was fahren.
> 
> Grüße Micha




Samstag, Zeit und Ort sehen gut aus - und der Wetterbericht auch . Lass uns das gerne festhalten!

Cheers,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Samstag, Zeit und Ort sehen gut aus - und der Wetterbericht auch . Lass uns das gerne festhalten!
> 
> Cheers,
> Angela



was hälst du von 14 Uhr 30 an der Fähre in Köwi?


----------



## Freckles (1. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> was hälst du von 14 Uhr 30 an der Fähre in Köwi?



Super, abgemacht, Samstag um 14:30 an der Fähre in KöWi!

Bis dahin!


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2010)

Eine gute Alternative wäre sicherlich auch der Donnerstag, da Feiertag. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit, was zu fahren? Start am frühen Nachmittag, 3-4h Fahrzeit und dann Biergarten...


----------



## Stunt-beck (1. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Eine gute Alternative wäre sicherlich auch der Donnerstag, da Feiertag. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit, was zu fahren? Start am frühen Nachmittag, 3-4h Fahrzeit und dann Biergarten...



wenn du dich um meinen Sohn kümmerst fahre ich mit


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Eine gute Alternative wäre sicherlich auch der Donnerstag, da Feiertag. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit, was zu fahren? Start am frühen Nachmittag, 3-4h Fahrzeit und dann Biergarten...



Wie wäre es mit was sonjatauglichem?

Könnte sich eventuell TEAM III dranhängen. 
(Wenn Zeit und Umfang paßt)


----------



## shmee (1. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Eine gute Alternative wäre sicherlich auch der Donnerstag, da Feiertag. Wer hätte denn Lust und Zeit, was zu fahren? Start am frühen Nachmittag, 3-4h Fahrzeit und dann Biergarten...



Donnerstag wäre ich auch dabei, müsste den Biergarten allerdings auslassen, da ich noch verabredet bin Abends.


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit was sonjatauglichem?
> 
> Könnte sich eventuell TEAM III dranhängen.
> (Wenn Zeit und Umfang paßt)


 

Seeeehr gerne. Definition der Anforderungen? Wunschgegend?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Seeeehr gerne. Definition der Anforderungen? Wunschgegend?



Sonjaaa!!!!


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2010)

Wer weis, ob Sonja hier mitliest? 

Vorschlag 1: Wahner Heide - Wahnbachtalsperre - Sieglinde oder Fontanella...300-500 Hm, 2-3 Stunden.

Vorschlag 2: Ennert - Siebengebirge - Bad Honnef - Biergarten Grafenwerth. 500-700 Hm, 3-4 Stunden.


----------



## ultra2 (1. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer weis, ob Sonja hier mitliest?
> 
> Vorschlag 1: Wahner Heide - Wahnbachtalsperre - Sieglinde oder Fontanella...300-500 Hm, 2-3 Stunden.
> 
> Vorschlag 2: Ennert - Siebengebirge - Bad Honnef - Biergarten Grafenwerth. 500-700 Hm, 3-4 Stunden.



Also ich als Nichtsonja wäre für Vorschlag 2. Wir hatten am Samstag das Sonja mit, da hat sie 830 Hm relativ klaglos überstanden.


----------



## Merlin (1. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Also ich als Nichtsonja wäre für Vorschlag 2. Wir hatten am Samstag das Sonja mit, da hat sie 830 Hm relativ klaglos überstanden.


 

O.k, dann können wir uns ja noch steigern...


----------



## Tazz (1. Juni 2010)

Cool .... für Donnerstag


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2010)

Was haltet ihr denn von 13 Uhr ab Ramersdorf? Ende dann gegen 17 Uhr im Biergarten...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (2. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr denn von 13 Uhr ab Ramersdorf? Ende dann gegen 17 Uhr im Biergarten...



Dat Tazz sacht dat wäre okay. 

Ramersdorf? Kenn ich das? Gibbet ne navitaugliche Adresse?

Wenn sich jetzt keiner mehr beim Renovieren verletzt...


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2010)

Aber sicher gibts das (siehe Karte)! Treffpunkt ist der markierte Parkplatz an der U-Bahn Haltestelle Ramersdorf.

Da ich später nachmittags noch verplant bin...würdet ihr auch mit 12 Uhr Startzeit leben können? Dann bliebe mehr Zeit fürs Bier. 

Wat is jez mit dat Sonja?


----------



## soka70 (2. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Sonjaaa!!!!



JAAAAA!!!!!habe natürlich nix mitgelesen...

Sorry, hatte leider keine Zeit gestern... musste mich ausgiebig auf "Sex and the city" vorbereiten....

Also, 12 Uhr Ramersdorf ist vollkommen ok und hoffentlich diesmal "sokatauglich" (sonst zweifele ich an mir...) 

Bis Morgen Mädels und Jungs!?!?!?!?!


----------



## Merlin (2. Juni 2010)

Prima, dann sehen wir uns morgen um 12 am Parkplatz! Freue mich...

Wer sonst noch mit will, ist natürlich herzlich willkommen. Wetter soll ja passen.


----------



## ultra2 (2. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Prima, dann sehen wir uns morgen um 12 am Parkplatz! Freue mich...
> 
> Wer sonst noch mit will, ist natürlich herzlich willkommen. Wetter soll ja passen.



Dann sind doch mal um 12.00h vor Ort.


----------



## rwlennestadt (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Leute,
bin neu hier im Forum und würd gerne wissen, ob man bei euch einfach mal mitfahren kann, heute 12:00?

Gruß
Arnold


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2010)

Kann man...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kann man...



Hallo Tom wo und wann wolltet ihr denn das Bier trinken. Da ich heute Nachmittag mit meinem Sohn unterwegs bin, würde ich dann vielleicht dahin kommen. 

Grüße MIcha


----------



## Merlin (3. Juni 2010)

Hallo Micha. Auf Grafenwerth, ich peile mal 15-16 Uhr an.


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Micha. Auf Grafenwerth, ich peile mal 15-16 Uhr an.



Ok das könnte ich schaffen.
Bis später dann Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## rwlennestadt (3. Juni 2010)

Hi guys,

wollt mich nochmal für die klasse Ausfahrt heute bedanken, besonders bei unserem Guide Merlin. Hat echt viel Spaß gemacht mit euch zu fahren und .... ein alkoholfreies Bier zu trinken....

Gerne wieder, bis bald mal
Arnold auss Kölle!


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2010)

Danke an unseren Guide





und die restlichen Mitfahrer/innen. Schön wars.



 



Männerbilder gibbet keine. Will eh keiner sehen.


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2010)

Na da muß ich mich unbedingt anschliessen ....

Danke an den Guide Tom 






Tom´s 1. ste Panne  

Tom´s  2. Panne  

 und Tom´s 3. Panne 



Es hat mal wieder super viel Spaß gemacht , danke an die nette Truppe ... 



das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen


----------



## Trekki (3. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Männerbilder gibbet keine. Will eh keiner sehen.


Es gibt also 3 Geschlechter
- Männer
- Frauen
- Guides


Die Männerbilder kann ich nachliefern









Edith hat mir gerade zugerufen, dass ich den schnellsten Mann der Truppe vergessen habe




-trekki


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es gibt also 3 Geschlechter
> - Männer
> - Frauen
> - Guides
> ...



*Und was ist mit dem superkalifragiexpialegetischensuperflitzer auf dem schönen Pucky ?*


----------



## ultra2 (3. Juni 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Es gibt also 3 Geschlechter
> - Männer
> - Frauen
> - Guides



Jetzt, wo du es sagst...


----------



## Tazz (3. Juni 2010)

Jawohl den meinte ich


----------



## Merlin (4. Juni 2010)

Jawohl, Spaß hats gemacht! Ich fands nur schade, dass ich hinterher weg musste, wäre sonst gerne noch mit in die Rohmühle zum Kuchen gekommen. Aber lecker Steaks waren eine gute Alternative....

Jedenfalls wisst ihr jetzt über den RaceKing Bescheid, gel?


----------



## Tazz (4. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Jawohl, Spaß hats gemacht! Ich fands nur schade, dass ich hinterher weg musste, wäre sonst gerne noch mit in die Rohmühle zum Kuchen gekommen. Aber lecker Steaks waren eine gute Alternative....



Gut das Du Steaks bekommen hast , 
der Kuchen war so gut wie aus , 
und weil wir so schön teilen sah das ungefähr so aus 

 





Merlin schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wisst ihr jetzt über den RaceKing Bescheid, gel?



Ja ! den wollen wir nicht


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2010)

Uih,
noch einer, der demnächst mit Latex-Schläuchen unterwegs ist?

Habe gestern auch die Schweinekappe aufgehabt, zweimal Durchschlag, allerdings am Nobby; ich brauch einfach breitere Felgen und Reifen 

Die Tour mit zwei locals hier war TT-würdig, als erstes den Guide nach ca 20km wg Krämpfen aus dem Feld geschlagen, danach aber auf den Trails das Grinsen nicht mehr aus dem Gesicht bekommen, auch wenn es mit >70km und >2000HM recht deftig war...

Dafür auch Sonne satt, was man vom Donnerstag leider nicht sagen konnte, da fragten wir uns noch, wie wir das sonnige Rheinland verlassen konnten...

Nun denn, mal sehen, wo wir uns heute auf eigene Faust hin (ver-)fahren.

Euch noch ein schönes, sonniges WE!

Gruesse aus Freiburg
Carsten, Thomas und Melanie...


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Uih,
> noch einer, der demnächst mit Latex-Schläuchen unterwegs ist?
> 
> Habe gestern auch die Schweinekappe aufgehabt, zweimal Durchschlag, allerdings am Nobby; ich brauch einfach breitere Felgen und Reifen
> ...




Obwohl hier das Wetter einfach nur bombig ist (Donnerstag inklusive ), bin ick ja schon ein bißchen neidisch.Nun ja werden meine Joggingschuhe mal wieder mehr strapaziert und das berliner Nachtleben ist ja auch nicht das schlechteste .Bleibt gesund und bis bald in der Heimat!
Grüße aus Berlin
Barbara


----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2010)

Tja ja,
gesund sind wir 

Sonne auch, und die Schweinekappe ist endgÃ¼ltig meine...

Nachdem Thomas heute auch den Flick-und-Wechsel-den-Schlauch-Kurs belegt hat, machte es Knick knack an der Strebe Knack-Einmal Rahmenbruch bitte.

Ich bin bedient und trink jetzt erstmal paar Weizen, schÃ¶ne [email protected]&â¬#%^+*Â£$Â¥+*^%#  

Sonnige gruesse
Carsten


----------



## sun909 (5. Juni 2010)

Tja ja,
gesund sind wir 

Sonne auch, und die Schweinekappe ist endgültig meine...

Nachdem Thomas heute auch den Flick-und-Wechsel-den-Schlauch-Kurs belegt hat, machte es Knick knack an der Strebe Knack-Einmal Rahmenbruch bitte.

Ich bin bedient und trink jetzt erstmal paar Weizen, schöne [email protected]&#%^+*£$¥+*^%#  

Sonnige gruesse
Carsten


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja ja,
> gesund sind wir
> 
> Sonne auch, und die Schweinekappe ist endgültig meine...
> ...



Mensch Carsten, irgendwie strapazierst Du Dein Material über !Aber Hauptsache nichts passiert; lass Dir mal von Melanie erzählen, was der Bernhard für ein Schwein gehabt hat, als unverhofft sein Steppenwolf brach!
Ansonsten Prost und trotzdem schönen Resturlaub!


----------



## Kettenfresser (5. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> .......
> das müssen wir unbedingt noch mal machen



Aber dann , wenn ich auch kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mensch Carsten, irgendwie strapazierst Du Dein Material über !Aber Hauptsache nichts passiert; lass Dir mal von Melanie erzählen, was der Bernhard für ein Schwein gehabt hat, als unverhofft sein Steppenwolf brach!
> Ansonsten Prost und trotzdem schönen Resturlaub!



Carsten, Carsten was machst du denn????????????
Mußt du jetzt den anderen beim biken zuschauen oder hast du Ersatz?
Alsnächstest solltest du dir ein Kona zulegen, mal sehen ob du das auch kaputt bekommst.
Bist auf jeden fall TT würdig.

Ich trinke jetzt auch ein Weizen und denk an dich!

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2010)

Oha, Carsten. Schöner Mist. Ich hoffe, du bekommst den Rahmen von Scott ersetzt...wobei, wenn ich so an die "Kampfspuren" denke, bin ich da nur verhalten optimistisch. Schöner Mist.


----------



## Tazz (6. Juni 2010)

ach mensch Carsten ...

Ich finde Du hattest jetzt wirklich genug Materialschwund , hoffe da ist noch Garantie drauf 



und wirklich schade das Du gestern nicht dabei warst .

Liebe Grüße und viel Erfolg 
Renate


----------



## Freckles (6. Juni 2010)

Hi Micha, Ines und Andreas,

Vielen Dank nochmals für die Supertour am Samstag. Mir hat's echt Spaß gemacht und wenn ihr unter der Woche nochmal Montags oder Mittwochs fahrt, schließe ich mich gern an . Am WE natürlich auch, wenns nicht zu schwer wird und ich meine Kinners nicht bei mir habe. 

Bis denne,
Angela



Stunt-beck schrieb:


> was hälst du von 14 Uhr 30 an der Fähre in Köwi?


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hi Micha, Ines und Andreas,
> 
> Vielen Dank nochmals für die Supertour am Samstag. Mir hat's echt Spaß gemacht und wenn ihr unter der Woche nochmal Montags oder Mittwochs fahrt, schließe ich mich gern an . Am WE natürlich auch, wenns nicht zu schwer wird und ich meine Kinners nicht bei mir habe.
> 
> ...



Hey Angela, auch uns hat es viel Spass gemacht. Ich habe eine kleinen Bericht bei den Tomburgern reingesetzt. Dann weißt du auch wo wir waren. Hattes du also an diesem we keine Kinder? Dann passt das ja denn ich habe an diesem We auch Kinderfrei gehabt.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Andreas-MTB (6. Juni 2010)

Perfekt, .... wir auch . Aus zeitlichen und beruflichen Gründen gehts fast ausschließlich nur am Wochenende, leider.  Aber der Sommerurlaub rückt näher und dann gehts sicher auch mal in der Woche.


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2010)

So wie es aussieht, wird es diese Woche nix mit ner Abendrunde: Carsten hat seinen Rahmen gecrackt, Micha hat keine Zeit und ich bin bis Donnerstag weg.

Ansonsten nochmal vielen Dank an Micha und Basti für die schöne Runde durchs Ahrtal heute. Mein kleiner Ausflug auf die Schieferplatten ist ohne schlimmere Folgen geblieben...ein paar Schürfwunden, aua, aber sonst scheint alles o.k. zu sein. Verdammte Kurve, nächstes mal kriege ich die (vielleicht aber doch mit Protektoren).


----------



## Redfraggle (6. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, wird es diese Woche nix mit ner Abendrunde: Carsten hat seinen Rahmen gecrackt, Micha hat keine Zeit und ich bin bis Donnerstag weg.
> 
> Ansonsten nochmal vielen Dank an Micha und Basti für die schöne Runde durchs Ahrtal heute. Mein kleiner Ausflug auf die Schieferplatten ist ohne schlimmere Folgen geblieben...ein paar Schürfwunden, aua, aber sonst scheint alles o.k. zu sein. Verdammte Kurve, nächstes mal kriege ich die (vielleicht aber doch mit Protektoren).



Die Kurve bekommst Du bestimmt!
Ansonsten kann ich nur Projektoren  empfehlen!
Zum Glück ist ja nicht viel passiert, trotzdem gute Besserung!
Viele Grüße 
Barbara


----------



## Merlin (6. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Die Kurve bekommst Du bestimmt!
> Ansonsten kann ich nur Projektoren  empfehlen!
> Zum Glück ist ja nicht viel passiert, trotzdem gute Besserung!
> Viele Grüße
> Barbara



Stimmt, Projektoren. Die werde ich mir mal zulegen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juni 2010)

Ja danke ich fand es auch sehr schön heute. War ja auch alles was das Bikerherz höher schlagen lässt dabei.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (7. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Stimmt, Projektoren. Die werde ich mir mal zulegen.



Klar. Dann leuchten die auch schön die Fahrtrichtung aus. (so dass man auch genau angezeigt bekommt, wo man dann hinfä...)
Bei nem Starken Laser, könnte der auch gleich die Hindernisse wegbrennen. (  nicht Vergessen)

Allen (Teilen) gute Besserung.
Schade dass es morgen nix gibt. Wobei ich noch nicht sicher wüsste, ob ich Zeit hätte


----------



## sun909 (7. Juni 2010)

I,

Tom Tom, du machst Sachen 

bevor es den Bericht mit Bildern und der kaputten HR-Strebe gibt, ganz kurz:

würde Mi abend durchaus was fahren wollen, wenn jemand dabei ist.

Gruesse


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2010)

Oh , sach bloß der Tom hat sich auf die Kauleiste gelegt 
Auch von mir gute Besserung


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juni 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Oh , sach bloß der Tom hat sich auf die Kauleiste gelegt
> Auch von mir gute Besserung



Na ja so schlimm war es auch nicht. Ist nur kopfüber die letzten Stufen runter
Hat sich aber nicht viel dabei getan. Mit meinen Klikies wäre es schlimmer gewesen.


----------



## Tazz (7. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na ja so schlimm war es auch nicht. Ist nur kopfüber die letzten Stufen runter
> Hat sich aber nicht viel dabei getan. Mit meinen Klikies wäre es schlimmer gewesen.



Ui ... gut das der Jung ne Mütze auf hatte  und auch gut das Du oben geblieben bist


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> würde Mi abend durchaus was fahren wollen, wenn jemand dabei ist.
> 
> Gruesse



Ginge nicht auch Die oder Do?
Mittwochs kann ich doch nicht,menno!


----------



## shmee (7. Juni 2010)

Mensch, da bin ich einmal nicht dabei, und schon liegt der Tom...

Hauptsache, alles ist heile. 

@Carsten: Ich wäre Mittwoch am Start. 18:30 ab Ramersdorf oder eher ab Chinaschiff?


----------



## ultra2 (7. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...
> bevor es den Bericht mit Bildern und der kaputten HR-Strebe gibt, ganz kurz:



So sah es bei mir aus:


----------



## Merlin (7. Juni 2010)

Kinners, ich lebe ja noch. Also keine Panik.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (8. Juni 2010)

Tja, 
das Bild sieht quasi 1:1 wie mein Hinterbau aus  ...

Wie alt war dein Rahmen?

@Barbara: kann heute leider nicht, daher ggf morgen. Vielleicht auch Freitag?

Gruesse


----------



## ultra2 (8. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> das Bild sieht quasi 1:1 wie mein Hinterbau aus  ...
> 
> Wie alt war dein Rahmen?



Das Rad war von 11.2005. Der Riss im Hinterbau 3.2008. Das Rad hatte laut Scott eine Garantie von 5 Jahren. Gab bei denen mal so einen Passus das Räder ab 2.500,- Euro generell 5 Jahre Garantie auf den Rahmen haben.


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Tja,
> das Bild sieht quasi 1:1 wie mein Hinterbau aus  ...
> 
> Wie alt war dein Rahmen?
> ...



Freitag klingt auch gut,nur nicht zu früh bitte!
Fände 17.00 oder 17.30 okay.


----------



## sun909 (9. Juni 2010)

17uhr ist gut, muss um neun wieder in Kölle sein 

treffen wo?

Gruesse


----------



## Redfraggle (9. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> 17uhr ist gut, muss um neun wieder in Kölle sein
> 
> treffen wo?
> 
> Gruesse



Eingang Nachtigallental?Dann hätte ich es näher !


----------



## MTBKäfer (9. Juni 2010)

Hey Tom, nur weil ich nicht da bin, mußt Du jetzt nicht unbedingt die Käferrolle übernehmen !!
GUTE BESSERUNG wünsche ich Dir!!

LG Rebecca


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (9. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Freitag klingt auch gut,nur nicht zu früh bitte!
> Fände 17.00 oder 17.30 okay.



Ich würde mich da auch gerne anschließen ...


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (9. Juni 2010)

Wenn es genehm u trocken ist, würde ich auch mitradeln wollen. Wieviel hm/km wären denn angedacht.


----------



## sun909 (10. Juni 2010)

Ah,
ich Seppel, morgen ist ja Eröffnungsspiel von der WM...

Damit bin ich doch raus, sorry!

Erst denken und in den Kalender schauen, dann posten... 


Dann wohl bis nächste Woche
gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ah,
> ich Seppel, morgen ist ja Eröffnungsspiel von der WM...
> 
> Damit bin ich doch raus, sorry!
> ...



Du willst dir aber doch nicht alle Spiele ansehen oder?
Dann würde ich sagen bis in  4 Wochen


----------



## shmee (10. Juni 2010)

Also, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stabil ist, würde ich morgen fahren. Fußballspiele gibt es ja noch genug zu schauen in den nächsten Wochen. 

17:30 Eingang Nachtigallental würde mir auch prima passen. Von da könnte man über Drachenfels Richtung Löwenburger Hof und dann wie gewohnt runter und zurück.


----------



## Redfraggle (10. Juni 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Also, wenn das Wetter einigermaßen stabil ist, würde ich morgen fahren. Fußballspiele gibt es ja noch genug zu schauen in den nächsten Wochen.
> 
> 17:30 Eingang Nachtigallental würde mir auch prima passen. Von da könnte man über Drachenfels Richtung Löwenburger Hof und dann wie gewohnt runter und zurück.



Morgen soll ja gut werden und 17.30 passt mir auch sehr gut.
Liebster kommt auch mit.

@Jerry und Zwergenwerfer :ihr seid herzlich willkommen!
@Carsten:Südafrika gegen Mexiko ist ja nicht so der Knaller und dafür
              Radeln sausen lassen!Aber jedem Tierchen sein Plaisierchen!
Apropos Fußball.Ist denn am Sonntag irgend jemand beim Public viewing?


----------



## shmee (10. Juni 2010)

Prima, 17:30 am Eingang Nachtigallental. Freu mich schon.


----------



## LukePC (11. Juni 2010)

Ich werde wohl auch vorbeischauen. Vielleicht mit Anreise über die Hügel. Zeit hab ich heute endlich mal wieder. Und der himmel sieht so BLAU aus


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juni 2010)

Wünsch euch viel Spass heute. Bis nächste Woche.


----------



## Redfraggle (11. Juni 2010)

Sorry Jungs, aber ich bin ´raus.
Habe alle zehn Jahre mal Kreislauf und das ausgerechnet heute !
Wünsche euch viel Spaß!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (11. Juni 2010)

Haben wir gemerkt ;-). War trotzdem ne nette Runde und Truppe.


----------



## LukePC (12. Juni 2010)

Meine Verlängerung der Aktion war ein voller Erfolg. Unten gabs lecker Essen und minimalproviant. Auf der Löwenburg gabs noch nette Gesellschaft die ganze Nacht durch. Hab zwar wenig/spät geschlafen, aber hat alles gepasst. 
Entgegen meiner annahme gabs nen paar Regentropfen, war aber dann doch halb so wild. 

Bis zur nächsten Tour
Lukas


----------



## LukePC (13. Juni 2010)

Das Grüppchen






... berät mehr als ...





... dass es fährt...










Aber immerhin ist es gut gelaunt:





Und wenn sie auch gestorben sind, so geistern sie noch immer umher:


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Juni 2010)

Hey Lukas schöne Bilder.


----------



## sun909 (13. Juni 2010)

Moin,
in der Tat schöne und käferfreie Bilder und Tour 

Bin nächste Woche wg Fussball und Büro wahrscheinlich nur am WE auf dem Bike, falls es zur Blitzfitztour gutes Wetter gibt...

Bzw evt am Freitag nach dem Spiel, das ist ja auch schon um vier Uhr nachmittags vorbei.

Schönen Sonntag!
C.


----------



## Sechser (13. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Bin nächste Woche wg Fussball und Büro wahrscheinlich nur am WE auf dem Bike



Kann denn Fußball so schön sein? 
Zumindest am Freitag war die Glotze die schlechtere Wahl ... siehe oben.


----------



## LukePC (13. Juni 2010)

Da hier ja alle Foppes gucken, hab ich mir auch mal etwa ne halbe Stunde angesehen. Bei 3:0 hatte ich aber dann keine lust mehr. Da kann ja nix mehr schief gehen...
und ne 3D version hab ich grad auch vergeblich gesucht 

Bilder waren halt nur wenige halbwegs brauchbar. Im Wald wars dann halt schon duster genug um immer mal zu verwackeln.
Insgesamt jedoch


----------



## Merlin (13. Juni 2010)

Ich bin diese Woche wohl ebenfalls raus, wenn auch nicht wegen Fussball...


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juni 2010)

Hat denn Jemand Lust morgen ein Ründchen zu fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Juni 2010)

Lust schon, aber keine Zeit... 

Viel Spass morgen dann!
Gruesseu dbis hoffentlich bald (nicht in 4 Wochen  )

gruesse


----------



## Freckles (14. Juni 2010)

Morgen nicht, ansonsten ja


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Morgen nicht, ansonsten ja



Ich weiß du kannst ja Dienstags nicht. Aber am Mittwoch soll das Wetter wieder schlechter sein. Wollte am Samstag ne Anfängertour machen, geht aber nicht. Ich muß ein Schwein machen, damit das Fußball schaende Volk auch was zu essen hat.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Freckles (15. Juni 2010)

Ach schade mit Samstag, werde heute mal fragen, ob ich auch in den Mittwochskurs gehen kann, der würde mir von der Zeit auch besser passen und dann hätte ich Dienstags frei 

Ansonsten bis demnächst mal!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## shmee (15. Juni 2010)

Hi Micha,

bin leider heute auch raus, werds wohl nicht schaffen, hier früh genug Schluss zu machen. Falls ihr fahrt, euch viel Spaß.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. Juni 2010)

So der Termin für heute steht. 18 Uhr 30 im Nachtigallental. Wäre schön wenn sich noch Jemand anschließt. Dachte das man gegen 20 Uhr 30 irgendwo im Biergarten einkehrt.

Grüße Micha

Chris schade das du es nicht schaffst. dann bis Sonntag.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (15. Juni 2010)

Habe gestern meine Bremse auseinandergenommen und warte auf neue Beläge - sonst wäre ich auch dabei ...


----------



## Tobert (15. Juni 2010)

Ich bin dabei heute abend!
Tobi


----------



## sun909 (16. Juni 2010)

Moin,
kein Bericht von gestern?

Keiner sich gekäfert 

Überlege bei Wetter am Freitag nach dem Spiel ab 16 Uhr ab Ramersdorf eine Tour ca 3,5 h zu fahren.

Tempo herauf sehr langsam, Bergab etwas schneller und trailig.

Die übliche Verfahrgarantie eingeschlossen...

Any Volunteers?

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> kein Bericht von gestern?
> 
> Keiner sich gekäfert
> ...



Too early.Um das Spiel zu sehen, mußte ich meine Patienten nach hinten
schieben.Stunde später müßte klappen.
Lg. Barbara


----------



## sun909 (16. Juni 2010)

Stunde später dann ab Köwi machbar für dich? Im Ennert kann man sich ja eine Stunde gut beschäftigen 

gruessse


----------



## Redfraggle (16. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Stunde später dann ab Köwi machbar für dich? Im Ennert kann man sich ja eine Stunde gut beschäftigen
> 
> gruessse



Klingt ausgezeichnet!
17.00 Eingang Nachtigallental?


----------



## Merlin (16. Juni 2010)

Ich könnte mir das ebenfalls vorstellen, muss aber schauen, was zeitlich geht. 16 Uhr eher nicht.


----------



## Freckles (16. Juni 2010)

16:00 geht definitiv nicht, 17:00 am Nachtigallental muss ich mal sehen, ob ich das schaffe. (16:00 vielleicht Feierabend, nähe Posttower, nach Hause in Beuel radeln, was essen und Rad wechseln und dann nach KöWi ... ) Könnte knapp werden, aber ich werd's versuchen .

Ciao,
Angela



Merlin schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir das ebenfalls vorstellen, muss aber schauen, was zeitlich geht. 16 Uhr eher nicht.


----------



## Merlin (16. Juni 2010)

Was spricht dagegen, ab 17 Uhr in Beuel zu starten? Das wäre wohl weniger Stress für einige hier...


----------



## Freckles (16. Juni 2010)

Yes, yes, yes ! Das wäre super! 



Merlin schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen, ab 17 Uhr in Beuel zu starten? Das wäre wohl weniger Stress für einige hier...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (16. Juni 2010)

Das könnte bei mir knapp werden, dann bitte ich um eine halbe Stunde
Aufschub!


----------



## Freckles (16. Juni 2010)

Soll mir nur Recht sein, aber wir könnten uns ja auch irgendwo in der Mitte treffen. Ramersdorf, Oberdollendorfer Fähre .... 



Redfraggle schrieb:


> Das könnte bei mir knapp werden, dann bitte ich um eine halbe Stunde
> Aufschub!


----------



## Handlampe (16. Juni 2010)

Meine Schicht ist um 21.30 zu Ende....wenn ihr so lange warten könntet....ein bisschen solltet ihr mir schon entgegen kommen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juni 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Meine Schicht ist um 21.30 zu Ende....wenn ihr so lange warten könntet....ein bisschen solltet ihr mir schon entgegen kommen.



ich habe noch eine bessere Idee, komm doch dann einfach zu mir meine Schicht hat dann gerade angefangen Du kannst bestimmt noch was lernen.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juni 2010)

Oh man, ich habe den Überblick über meine Termine verloren!
Bin leider für Freitag ´raus, da wir Finale (natürlich Ligure und noch nicht WM ) Vortreffen haben.Sorry!
Euch wünsche ich viel Spaß
Lg. Barbara


----------



## LukePC (17. Juni 2010)

Ich glaub Freitag wird bei mir nicht klappen, aber ich würd gern bei der Blitzfitz Tour ab Linz mitfahren. 
Leider fehlt da um die Uhrzeit ein Zug, so dass die Verbindung etwas länger dauert (wäre dann schon um 8 in Linz).
Hier fahren ja auch einige mit, deshalb die Frage: wie kommt ihr dahin? Gibts vl noch ein paar Mitfahrgelegenheiten (ab Beuel)? Müssen ja nicht unnötig viele Autos da rumstänkern ;-)

Mfg
Luke


----------



## Freckles (17. Juni 2010)

Hi Merlin & Sun909,

seid ihr noch dabei am Freitag um 17:00? Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden:
http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Bonn/hour_by_hour.html

Cheers,
Angela


----------



## Eifelwolf (17. Juni 2010)

Gal, en værrapport fra Norge!


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hi Merlin & Sun909,
> 
> seid ihr noch dabei am Freitag um 17:00? Das Wetter soll ja ganz gut werden:
> http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Bonn/hour_by_hour.html
> ...


Jepp, da wäre ich auch dabei! Für so 2 Stündchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (17. Juni 2010)

Ich auch, was sagt Carsten?


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2010)

Kalinka schrieb:


> Jepp, da wäre ich auch dabei! Für so 2 Stündchen.


Ziehe wieder zurück, kurfristig anberaumte Besprechnung zum 25-jährigen Abi-Jubiläum... man bin ich alt


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2010)

Na,
die Damen hier leiden wohl unter fortgeschrittenem Alzheimer 

Plan für morgen steht noch. Allerdings schlage ich dann ein Treffen am Nachtigallental vor, da ich ab Ramersdorf wg Fussball starte und dann nicht erst nach Beuel zurück mag...

Wann ihr dann dort aufschlagt bzw in Beuel startet, ist mir daher wurscht 

Denke mal, der Tom kalkuliert das grob und ihr erinnert ihn daran, sein Handy mitzunehmen, gelle Tom 

Sag dann mal bis morgen!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## sun909 (17. Juni 2010)

Edit: Blitzfitztour und Anreise per Bahn heißt +200HM vom Bahnhof aus... 
insofern ist der Zug durchaus passend, der um 08.34 Uhr ankommt...

meine Bahn führe ab 07.38 Uhr, ächz, das kollidiert ziemlich mit der Planung des Vorabends...

Sollte ich morgens nicht rechtzeitig aufschlagen, bin ich versumpft, dann nicht auf mich warten


----------



## Kalinka (17. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na,
> die Damen hier leiden wohl unter fortgeschrittenem Alzheimer


Nö, war extrem kurzfristig umgeplant (Mail kam 14:15) in meinem Fall kein Alzheimer-Anfall trotz Abi vor 25 Jahren!
Viel Spaß allen


----------



## Redfraggle (17. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na,
> die Damen hier leiden wohl unter fortgeschrittenem Alzheimer
> 
> Plan für morgen steht noch. Allerdings schlage ich dann ein Treffen am Nachtigallental vor, da ich ab Ramersdorf wg Fussball starte und dann nicht erst nach Beuel zurück mag...
> ...



Nein Carsten,das musst Du anders sehen.
Wenn sich die Gelegenheit bietet mit so charmanten Herren zu fahren,
da vergesse ich einfach alles !
Können ja mal Wetten für Sonntag abschließen:fährt der Carsten oder nicht!?
Ich tippe, er versumpft !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (18. Juni 2010)

Also, sagen wir 17 Uhr in Ramersdorf, wer kommt dahin? Angela? Carsten?


----------



## Freckles (18. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also, sagen wir 17 Uhr in Ramersdorf, wer kommt dahin? Angela? Carsten?



Yep, ich bin dabei. Wo genau? U-Bahn? Unter der Autobahn?

Bis später,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (18. Juni 2010)

Auf dem Parkplatz, wir werden uns schon finden...


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2010)

Moin,
bin nachher am Start, Treffen ist an dem P&R Parkplatz direkt am Kreisverkehr.

@Barbara: sehr charmant umgedeutet 

Mit Sonntag wäre ich vorsichtig, würde bei dem angesagten Wetter und der Uhrzeit kein Geld auf mich setzen...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## LukePC (18. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Edit: Blitzfitztour und Anreise per Bahn heißt +200HM vom Bahnhof aus...
> insofern ist der Zug durchaus passend, der um 08.34 Uhr ankommt...
> 
> meine Bahn führe ab 07.38 Uhr, ächz, das kollidiert ziemlich mit der Planung des Vorabends...
> ...



Gibt es diesen Zug? Laut db.de hab gibt's den (11nach-Zug) erst ne Stunde später, so dass man etwa 8 uhr da wäre. 1Stunde für 200hm? Klingt gechillt. 

Das heißt also, ihr fahrt auch Zug? Wenn dem so ist, treffen wir uns ja vl am Bahnhof/im Zug ;-)


Wünsche euch viel Spaß bei der Tour gleich


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2010)

Hi,
lt DB gab es den Zug ab 7.38 ab Köln, jup...

Aktuell finde ich den nicht mehr  also der Zug um 07.00????

Aber ob ich den schaffe, weiß ich erst kurz vorher,.. 

gruesse
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (18. Juni 2010)

Hi Carsten!

Ich werde doch von Köln starten. Kann Dich also Hin auf jeden Fall mitnehmen => keine Ausrede mehr!!!

Zurück fahre ich wahrscheinlich noch bei meinen Eltern vorbei. Da müsstest Du dann denn Zug nehmen.

Meld' Dich einfach bei mir.

Gruss,
Melanie


----------



## sun909 (18. Juni 2010)

Hm,
wer wettet alles gegen mich ;

müssen schon paarxWeizen sein, damit es sich lohnt : D

der Tom setzt eins , der chris noch eins....

Vielleicht bis Sonntag?!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> wer wettet alles gegen mich ;
> 
> müssen schon paarxWeizen sein, damit es sich lohnt : D
> ...



Ich setze zwei


----------



## Redfraggle (19. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> wer wettet alles gegen mich ;
> 
> müssen schon paarxWeizen sein, damit es sich lohnt : D
> ...



Da bin auch dabei!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (19. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da bin auch dabei!



Ich sowieso. 

Hier übrigens der Termin für nächsten Dienstag...endlich mal wieder: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10358


----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hm,
> wer wettet alles gegen mich ;
> 
> müssen schon paarxWeizen sein, damit es sich lohnt : D
> ...




Der Käfer setzt auch eins !!!


----------



## Sechser (19. Juni 2010)

Hm - muss er die alle auf einmal trinken?


----------



## Merlin (19. Juni 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Hm - muss er die alle auf einmal trinken?



Auf jeden Fall könnte er es....hicks.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall könnte er es....hicks.



Aber danach noch einen schönen Trail runter oder?

P.s. Ist der Käfer auch morgen dabei????????


----------



## john_sales (19. Juni 2010)

Ich flehe mal zum Wettergott....obwohl der Kerl hat´s nicht verdient bei dem Wetter dauernd. Solange wir nicht schwimmen gehen, bin ich morgen auch am Start. Viva la Wiedtal....oder so ähnlich.


----------



## MTBKäfer (19. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Aber danach noch einen schönen Trail runter oder?
> 
> P.s. Ist der Käfer auch morgen dabei????????



Nein der Käfer ist morgen mit einem weinenden Auge (da er diese bestimmt ganz doll schöne Tour mit euch verpaßt ) auf dem Rennrad in der Eifel unterwegs! Nach dem 01.08. lasse ich mich wieder öfter blicken ... gaaaanz großes Käferehrenwort !


----------



## surftigresa (19. Juni 2010)

Jetzt habt Ihr Carsten aber herausgefordert....

... er hat mich als Sicherheitswecker und Fahrer für morgen engagiert


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2010)

Na Prost,
wir ziehn mal grad weiter 

Gin Tonic Ole für alle Mann ...

Sechs (?) Weizen lohnt das Aufstehn hoffe ich, und der Käfer schwächelt mal wieder, schade schade 

bis morgen 
gruesse
Carsten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (20. Juni 2010)

Wenn du heute morgen wirklich in Linz stehst (vorausgesetzt, du kannst noch stehen), dann hast du dir die 6 Weizen wirklich verdient!


----------



## sun909 (20. Juni 2010)

Bin körperlich anwesend 

Melanie sei Dank...

Euer Weizen ist meines 

gruesse


----------



## Merlin (20. Juni 2010)

Respekt...


----------



## MTBKäfer (20. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Na Prost,
> wir ziehn mal grad weiter
> 
> Gin Tonic Ole für alle Mann ...
> ...



Respekt Carsten, die Weizen sind Dir auf jeden Fall gegönnt!!



sun909 schrieb:


> und der Käfer schwächelt mal wieder, schade schade



OK ich erweitere mein Käferehrenwort und werde nach dem 01.08. nicht nur mein MTB mal wieder hervor kramen, sondern auch das eine oder andere Bierchen mit euch trinken !


----------



## Merlin (20. Juni 2010)

Ach ja, Carsten, lass bitte die Bäume stehen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juni 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> [
> 
> 
> OK ich erweitere mein Käferehrenwort und werde nach dem 01.08. nicht nur mein MTB mal wieder hervor kramen, sondern auch das eine oder andere Bierchen mit euch trinken !



Na da sind wir aber gespannt. Ich würde sagen wir können dann direkt die erste Käfertour betrinken


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (22. Juni 2010)

Tja für Heute bin ich dann doch raus. Passt zeitlich nicht, und das Rad ist auch noch nicht geflickt. Ich versuch dafür mal ins schöne Ahrtahl mitzufahren. Bissel Fortbildung schadet da sicher nicht ;-)

Euch eine schöne Tour.


----------



## Handlampe (22. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na da sind wir aber gespannt. Ich würde sagen wir können dann direkt die erste Käfertour betrinken




...die erste Käfertour?? 
Schade, wäre ich auch gerne mitgefahren.
Habe mir allerdings vorgenommen bis max. 65 MTB zu fahren, danach steige ich um auf E-Bike.


----------



## LukePC (22. Juni 2010)

Das könnte man doch auch super vereinen ;-)
Ist dann zwar nicht mehr besonders sportlich und unverschämt teuer (bei brauchbarer Qualität), aber nen Berg hoch bringen sollte es einen schon flotter... Zumindest, wenn man nur "kurze" Feierabendrunden dreht 

Ich glaub die erste Käfertour ist dann vl bald auf dem E-(Renn)Rad


----------



## MTBKäfer (22. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na da sind wir aber gespannt. Ich würde sagen wir können dann direkt die erste Käfertour betrinken


Alles klar machen wir, am besten im blauen Affen, dann muß ich nicht so weit nach Hause torkeln !



Handlampe schrieb:


> ...die erste Käfertour??
> Schade, wäre ich auch gerne mitgefahren.
> Habe mir allerdings vorgenommen bis max. 65 MTB zu fahren, danach steige ich um auf E-Bike.


!!!



LukePC schrieb:


> Ich glaub die erste Käfertour ist dann vl bald auf dem E-(Renn)Rad



WAAAS E-Bike???? Niieeee und nimmer ..... vorher kommt doch erst, daß ich bereit bin eine Pause WÄHREND der Tour einzulegen und mit euch Kuchen zu essen z.B. in Hilberath (@Tom, Carsten, Christian -> ich habs nicht vergessen )!


----------



## Merlin (22. Juni 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> vorher kommt doch erst, daß ich bereit bin eine Pause WÄHREND der Tour einzulegen und mit euch Kuchen zu essen z.B. in Hilberath (@Tom, Carsten, Christian -> ich habs nicht vergessen )!



DAS glaube ich erst, wenn ich dich mit besagtem Kuchen dort sitzen sehe.


----------



## Freckles (22. Juni 2010)

@Tom: Vielen Dank für's Guiden der schönen Tour heute und für's Vorfahren am Stenzelberg !

@alle: Vielen Dank für eure Unterstützung und das gute Zureden am Stenzelberg !

Mir hat's super Spaß gemacht.
Bis bald!

Angela


----------



## Redfraggle (22. Juni 2010)

War wirklich mal wieder eine sehr nette Feierabendtour!
Gutes Wetter, gut gelaunte Biker, supergute Trails und gute Teilchen -was will man mehr!
Zum Glück lag ich diesmal am Stenzelberg nicht in den Brombeeren, dafür aber der Wolfgang (fairerweise muß man sagen, bei dem Versuch den Berg hochzufahren)!
Premiere hatte das Suchen nach einer Kontaktlinse, die Angela sogar gefunden hat!
Abgerundet wurde der schöne Abend von einem klasse Sonnenuntergang!
Allen eine gute Nacht und bis bald
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Sechser (22. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Gutes Wetter, gut gelaunte Biker, supergute Trails und gute Teilchen -was will man mehr!
> Lg. Barbara



Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein ... 
Ach doch: Schade, dass einige vorher ausgestiegen sind.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. Juni 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Mehr fällt mir dazu auch nicht ein ...
> Ach doch: Schade, dass einige vorher ausgestiegen sind.



Ja genau, dabei war es noch nicht einmal eine TT-Tour

Ich fand den Abend auch sehr schön, und Barbara der Sonnenuntergang von der Fähre sah auch klasse aus.


----------



## shmee (23. Juni 2010)

So, ich hab mal was für morgen reingesetzt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, das Wetter ist ja traumhaft im Moment.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10381

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (23. Juni 2010)

Ich kriege es bis zum WE leider nicht mehr auf die Reihe...


----------



## Freckles (23. Juni 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal was für morgen reingesetzt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust, das Wetter ist ja traumhaft im Moment.
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10381
> 
> Gruß,
> Christian




Lust hätte ich schon, bei dem Wetter , aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es auf die Reihe bekomme . Wenn, dann werde ich mich auf jeden Fall noch eintragen .... 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## kurvenkratzer (23. Juni 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> So, ich hab mal was für morgen reingesetzt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand Lust...



Hallo Christian,
natürlich habe ich Lust, muss aber leider mein Auto aus der Werkstatt holen und deshalb schaffe ich es nicht...

Viele Grüße
Wolfgang

PS: @alle: Wie wäre es am Sa mit einer Ahrrunde:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10382

 (Alternativsportarten sind ja abgesagt(??)?


----------



## LukePC (23. Juni 2010)

Morgen passt gut. Rad ist (hoffentlich korrekt) geflickt.

Wenn noch nen paar mehr würden wäre cool. Wenn's sich doch nicht lohnt, ist das aber auch kein Problem.

PS: Die Tour an der Ahr wäre natürlich noch besser, da es für mich mal wieder was neues wäre. Samstag muss ich aber Abends doch zeitig daheim sein.


----------



## john_sales (24. Juni 2010)

Heute bin ich leider noch in der Kaserne, kann also nicht. Sry Chris.

Ich würde gerne bei der Ahrtour dabei sein, 
allerdings ist mein (Chip-) Vorderrad vom Sonntag noch immer nicht ersetzt.

Falls noch jemand einen Satz günstig abzugeben hat bitte melden. 
Jetzt werde ich mich erstmal wieder von gestern erholen.


----------



## sun909 (24. Juni 2010)

@Wolfgang: Ahrrunde hört sich gut an, aber die Startzeit geht mal gar nicht... 08.30.  guter Scherz 

Warum nicht am Parkplatz der Seilbahn treffen? Spart die An- und vor allem Rückfahrt von der Höhe und die Akropolis kommt auch einmal ohne uns aus 

gruesse


----------



## LukePC (24. Juni 2010)

Joa... ich weiß auch noch garnicht, wie man wann dorthin kommt. Und wo genau "dort" ist, müsste auch noch genauer beschrieben werden.

Für mich wäre ja Treffen nahe eines Bahnhofs sinvoll (außer es gibt ne Mitfahrgelegenheit).


----------



## Freckles (24. Juni 2010)

So, ich hab mal was für morgen reingesetzt. Vielleicht hat ja jemand  Lust, das Wetter ist ja traumhaft im Moment.
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10381

Gruß,
Christian 		


Freckles schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich schon, bei dem Wetter , aber ich weiß noch nicht, ob ich es auf die Reihe bekomme . Wenn, dann werde ich mich auf jeden Fall noch eintragen ....
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela




Shh..... ich werde es leider nicht mehr schaffen heute . 

Geht morgen was? Ab 18:30 wäre klasse und das Wetter soll sich ja halten .

Viel Spaß euch heute!

Angela


----------



## Merlin (24. Juni 2010)

Lust hätte ich, muss mal schauen. Kann ich aber morgen vormittag sagen.

Wer hätte denn noch Lust, sagen wir gegen 18 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen?

Grüße
Tom


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (24. Juni 2010)

Hallo, 
highleight des heutigen Trailtages war eine relativ trockene Abfahrt durchs Tretschbachtal. Da lagen aber immer noch so einige Bäume vom letzten (oder vorletzten) großen Sturm, so dass der Flow etwas leidet. 
Ach ja und die knallrote Sonne über dem Rhein beim Rückweg... die war auch klasse ;-)

Kann ich den Nachfragen nach kleinen Feierabendrunden entnehmen, dass es am Samstag nichts mit dem Ahrtal wird?

grüße
Lukas


----------



## Redfraggle (24. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Lust hätte ich, muss mal schauen. Kann ich aber morgen vormittag sagen.
> 
> Wer hätte denn noch Lust, sagen wir gegen 18 Uhr eine Runde zu drehen?
> 
> ...



Lust schon, aber auf mich wartet ein riesiger Korb Bügelwäsche!

@ Angela: Interesse Sonntag ab der Tomburg zu fahren?Würde allerdings gerne ein bißchen später fahren, so um 12.00.


----------



## Merlin (25. Juni 2010)

Ich fürchte, ich schaffe es heute auch nicht. Hätte aber Lust, am Sa. oder So. zu fahren, gerne auch ab Tomburg.


----------



## Freckles (25. Juni 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Lust schon, aber auf mich wartet ein riesiger Korb Bügelwäsche!
> 
> @ Angela: Interesse Sonntag ab der Tomburg zu fahren?Würde allerdings gerne ein bißchen später fahren, so um 12.00.




Hi Barbara,

Interesse habe ich natuerlich , aber ich habe dieses WE meine Kids und ich glaube, es wuerde wohl etwas zu schwierig fuer meine Tochter   (mein Sohn ist verabredet).

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2010)

Hi,
werde heute fahren ab 16 Uhr, wird aber recht explorermässig (also mal durch Brennesseln und Dirnen und falsch herum und so  ).

Morgen Ahr bin ich leider raus, Luke, schreib den Wolfgang mal an, es gibt auch andere Einstiegspunkte, die mit der Bahn zu erreichen sind.

Sonntag: Ey da ist Fussball, da geht gar nix mit Biken 

gruesse


----------



## Freckles (25. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> werde heute fahren ab 16 Uhr, wird aber recht explorermässig (also mal durch Brennesseln und Dirnen und falsch herum und so  ).
> 
> Morgen Ahr bin ich leider raus, Luke, schreib den Wolfgang mal an, es gibt auch andere Einstiegspunkte, die mit der Bahn zu erreichen sind.
> ...




Hi Carsten,
Sorry, 16:00 schaffe ich beim besten Willen nicht .... pass auf die Zecken auf beim Exploren !
Ciao,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...recht explorermässig (also mal durch ...Dirnen und falsch herum und so  ).



Viel Spass und hol dir nix ansteckendes.


----------



## Freckles (25. Juni 2010)

Zitat: 	 	 		 			 				 					Zitat von *sun909* 

 
_...recht explorermässig (also mal durch ...Dirnen und falsch herum und so  )._



ultra2 schrieb:


> Viel Spass und hol dir nix ansteckendes.




Das hatte ich ja gar nicht gesehen


----------



## Merlin (25. Juni 2010)

Am Samstag startet um 16 Uhr eine trailig-technische Runde, Fahrzeit 3-4 Stunden.

Wer nicht alles fahren kann oder will, für den gibt es immer Alternativen oder es kann hier und da mal geschoben werden.

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10392


----------



## sun909 (25. Juni 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Viel Spass und hol dir nix ansteckendes.



Ts ts, 
was du wieder denkst 

Ich kaufe ein "o", dann passt es wieder...

Schönes WE


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2010)

[


----------



## Stunt-beck (25. Juni 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Zitat:
> 
> 
> 
> Das hatte ich ja gar nicht gesehen




Wieso würdest du es dann doch schaffen


----------



## ultra2 (25. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ts ts,
> was du wieder denkst
> 
> Ich kaufe ein "o", dann passt es wieder...
> ...



Zugegeben, auf Dornen bin ich nicht gekommen.

Dir auch ein schönes Wochenende


----------



## Daywalker74 (25. Juni 2010)

Habe was anzubieten!


----------



## Freckles (27. Juni 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Am Samstag startet um 16 Uhr eine trailig-technische Runde, Fahrzeit 3-4 Stunden.
> 
> Wer nicht alles fahren kann oder will, für den gibt es immer Alternativen oder es kann hier und da mal geschoben werden.
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10392



Das war mal wieder eine geniale Tour ! Nochmals vielen Dank.

Den Steuersatz habe ich/hoffe ich einstellen können, der war recht lose . Jetzt ist er zumindest still, mal sehen, wie lange es hält .... 

Schönes Restwochenende noch!

Cheers,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (27. Juni 2010)

Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen, es war prima und die Gruppe sehr angenehm. 

Gut, dass dein Stersatz wieder tut, der klang ja echt nicht gut...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (28. Juni 2010)

Termin für Dienstag, Schoner nicht vergessen 

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10052

gruesse
sun909


----------



## john_sales (28. Juni 2010)

Schade, da bin ich leider noch nicht da, meine Schoner werd ich trotzdem öfter mal 
benutzen^^. Die Trailrunde war wirklich der Hammer, ich hoffe da kommt noch mehr.
Kann ab Donnerstag wieder.
Joachim


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Dienstag, Schoner nicht vergessen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10052
> 
> ...



Welcher Biergarten wird denn anvisiert??

Möchte nur wissen ob ich mit dem Auto oder dem Rad anreisen sollte.

Grüße Micha


----------



## kurvenkratzer (28. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Dienstag, Schoner nicht vergessen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10052
> 
> ...



Lieber Carsten,
das ist zwar mein Lieblingsstartpunkt, leider wird es für mich zeitlich zu knapp, so dass ich nicht kommen kann.

Euch eine schöne Tour (bestimmt mit Rucksackleerung?) und schöne Grüße

Wolfgang


----------



## Merlin (28. Juni 2010)

Ich muss mich leider wieder austragen, kriege es diese Woche nicht hin. 

Vielleicht Freitag? Da wäre ich wieder im Lande.


----------



## Freckles (28. Juni 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Termin für Dienstag, Schoner nicht vergessen
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10052
> 
> ...



Schade, werde es die Woche über nicht hinbekommen ... erst am Freitag oder WE wieder.

Viel Spaß euch allen!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Welcher Biergarten wird denn anvisiert??
> 
> Möchte nur wissen ob ich mit dem Auto oder dem Rad anreisen sollte.
> 
> Grüße Micha



Tja wenn man lesen könnte wäre das nicht schlecht. Es wird ja im Nachtigallental gestartet, dann erübrigt sich das ja mit dem Auto.


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Tja wenn man lesen könnte wäre das nicht schlecht. Es wird ja im Nachtigallental gestartet, dann erübrigt sich das ja mit dem Auto.



Rischtisch Micha, wer lesen kann ist klar im Vorteil !
Kann morgen leider nicht, Familytag.
Euch viel Spaß und nicht soviel käfern!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## frank_windhagen (29. Juni 2010)

Hi all,

bin neu hier und hätte Interesse mal (gerne auch regelmäßig) mit zu radeln. 
Allerdings musss es nicht über "Stock und Stein" gehen und offen angesprochen... 
es darf auch gerne das "Mittelalter" vertreten sein..
Kann mich jemand mal "briefen"...zu der Gruppe und zur Strecke.
Danke

Gruß
Frank


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (29. Juni 2010)

Moin moin,

in unseren Touren geht es eigentlich ausschließlich über Stock und Stein, mit so vielen Trails wie möglich. Vom Alter her ist die Gruppe aber durchaus heterogen.


----------



## LukePC (29. Juni 2010)

Dafür ist das Tempo meist so, dass man auch an Tagen wie heute gut fahren kann.

Ich staube grad die alten Schoner ab. Sind hoffentlich ausreichend zum biken und nicht viel zu warm...


----------



## LukePC (29. Juni 2010)

Jappa nettes Ründchen mit unbekannten T(r)eilen. (Ja ich weiß, das wird anders geschrieben!)

Eigentlich hatten wir ja gehofft, euch nach eurer Gipfelbesteigung des großen   Berggottes  des 7-Gebirges nochmal bei uns vorbeischauen würdet.
Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht vergeblich auf uns gewartet. Da hat es einen Umwerfer unmöglich... auser Gefecht gesetzt. Man sollte ja meinen, dass aufgewirbelte Steinchen nicht genau so den Umwerfer verklemmen können, dass sie einer halben Stunde Arbeit inclusive abbauen des Umwerfers erfordern.  

Für's nächste mal hat der Kollege (Martin?) dann auch wieder was gelernt

Bis die Tage.

Lukas


----------



## Daywalker74 (30. Juni 2010)

LukePC schrieb:


> Jappa nettes Ründchen mit unbekannten T(r)eilen. (Ja ich weiß, das wird anders geschrieben!)
> 
> Eigentlich hatten wir ja gehofft, euch nach eurer Gipfelbesteigung des großen   Berggottes  des 7-Gebirges nochmal bei uns vorbeischauen würdet.
> Ich hoffe ihr habt nicht vergeblich auf uns gewartet. Da hat es einen Umwerfer unmöglich... auser Gefecht gesetzt. Man sollte ja meinen, dass aufgewirbelte Steinchen nicht genau so den Umwerfer verklemmen können, dass sie einer halben Stunde Arbeit inclusive abbauen des Umwerfers erfordern.
> ...



Ach du sch...... schöner mist.

Aber war ne feine Runde heute abend. Mit neuen Gesichtern
Nur der Sturzvon mir kurz vor ende der Tour, mußt nicht sein. Erst daheim merkte ich, wieviel Dornen sich noch in meinm Bein befunden haben. Aber die OP ist gelungen und alle Dornen konnten erfolgreich entfernt werden.

Bis bald!

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. Juni 2010)

Jo, mir hats auch gut gefallen, Carsten das darfst du wiederholen.

Der Soennuntergang von der Fähre war auch geil.

Grüße Micha

Ps. Schade nur das wir zwei Fahrer verloren haben.
     Thomas, Thomas du machst ja Sachen


----------



## sun909 (30. Juni 2010)

Ja ja,
langsam TT-würdige Touren mit Käferei (Racing Rallef ist bei uns vorne nicht die beste Wahl  ), Durchschlag (nein, weder Thomas noch ich, aber Thomas konnte mit seiner Routine im Flicken schnell helfen  ), verlorenen Mitfahrern am Ölberg (s.PN!) und ein paar fiesen Bergen und kniffligen Trails.

Der Chris hat die Stelle am Kreuz geknackt, Respekt!!!

Danke an die gut gelaunten, geduldigen Mitfahrer; war ein schöner Abend.

Termin für nächste Woche ist im LMB!

Schönen Gruss
sun909


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## LukePC (30. Juni 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> [...]
> Ps. Schade nur das wir zwei Fahrer verloren haben.
> Thomas, Thomas du machst ja Sachen



Wir waren immerhin zu dritt am Ölberg ;-)

Ach ja: wenn ihr am Nonnenstromberg vorbei über'n Petersberg seid, könnten wir euch gesehen haben. Aber als wir dann oben waren, wart ihr (wenn überhaupt) schon weg 

Naja was geht am Wochenende? Irgendwas mit Schwimmstelle zur Mittagspause vl?


----------



## john_sales (30. Juni 2010)

Die Frage der Woche - was geht am Wochenende.
Falls sich keine Schwimmstelle findet bleibt ja immer noch das Ennertbad.

Und nu bin isch mich am freuen dat minge Grundwehrdeenst vorbee is.
War ja lang jenuch am dauern. 
Uffe andre Sick weed isch nimmer su oft inne Eifel sinn.
Dat wör immer ne jute Sach um zu trainirn.

Su Fründe, isch bin russ.
Machtet joot, schwingt de Hoot!


----------



## LukePC (1. Juli 2010)

Eigentlich dachte ich eher an nen Fluss mit umliegenden Bergen (und Bachtälern). Da könnte man gelegentlich nen Fuß, Arm, Kopf oder noch mehr reinhalten...

Samstag hätte ich jetzt noch Platz. Aber da is ja das Ballspiel und Rheinkultur


----------



## Freckles (4. Juli 2010)

Hat irgendjemand Lust und Zeit auf 'ne kleine Runde im 7Geb. heute Nachmittag? 2/3 Stunden um vier oder fünf Uhr?


----------



## Merlin (4. Juli 2010)

Ich bin leider unterwegs.

Abgesehen davon, müssen wir über den Termin am Dienstag nochmal verhandeln. Ich würde schon gerne sehen, obs die Holländer ins Finale schaffen.


----------



## Sechser (4. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, müssen wir über den Termin am Dienstag nochmal verhandeln. Ich würde schon gerne sehen, obs die Holländer ins Finale schaffen.



Das ist eine sehr gute Idee ... 

Wie wäre es ein Stündchen früher und ein Stündchen kürzer (reicht doch auch bei der Hitze)?


----------



## Handlampe (4. Juli 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Das ist eine sehr gute Idee ...
> 
> Wie wäre es ein Stündchen früher und ein Stündchen kürzer (reicht doch auch bei der Hitze)?



Früher ist eine ganz schlechte Idee, das schaffe ich arbeitstechnisch
nicht.Die, die das Spiel sehen wollen, können ja abkürzen.
Wäre das ein deal?!

Oh, falscher Account,das da oben hat das Fraggle gepostet!


----------



## Merlin (4. Juli 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Die, die das Spiel sehen wollen, können ja abkürzen.



Das wäre in der Tat eine Idee, über die man nachdenken könnte. 

Was sagt denn der Carsten selbst dazu? Der will doch bestimmt Fussball gucken, oder?


----------



## Sechser (4. Juli 2010)

Stimmt, eigentlich reicht ja auch die 2. Halbzeit, dann braucht man nicht mal abkürzen.


----------



## Spooky (4. Juli 2010)

Tipp: Abschluß auf Grafenwerth und dort gemeinsam gucken.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (4. Juli 2010)

Wird da übertragen?


----------



## Freckles (4. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Das wäre in der Tat eine Idee, über die man nachdenken könnte.
> 
> Was sagt denn der Carsten selbst dazu? Der will doch bestimmt Fussball gucken, oder?



Das finde ich auch, früher ist für mich arbeitstechnisch auch schwierig/nicht machbar.


----------



## Spooky (4. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wird da übertragen?



Haben da Uruguay - Ghana in netter Atmosphäre gesehen. Denke nicht, dass die ihre Übertragung mit den Viertelfinals eingestellt haben


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Juli 2010)

Spooky schrieb:


> Tipp: Abschluß auf Grafenwerth und dort gemeinsam gucken.



Hatten wir auch schon überlegt und Grafenwerth klingt doch gut!
Was meint denn der Rest der Meute?


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2010)

...bin grad erst aus GB zurück, hatte das nicht auf dem Plan...

Bin für verschieben oder Vollzeit-Gucken, gebe den "Guide-Stab" für den Tag aber auch gerne ab 

gute nacht...


----------



## Merlin (5. Juli 2010)

Wir könnten von Köwi grad hoch zur Löwenburg, Breiberge runter und nach Grafenwerth. Dann wären wir zu Spielbeginn locker dort und könnten das Spiel anschauen. Fände ich eine gute Idee...


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juli 2010)

Da wäre ich auch dabei


----------



## Freckles (5. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wir könnten von Köwi grad hoch zur Löwenburg, Breiberge runter und nach Grafenwerth. Dann wären wir zu Spielbeginn locker dort und könnten das Spiel anschauen. Fände ich eine gute Idee...



Da bin ich dabei 

Viele Grüße
Angela


----------



## Merlin (5. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Da bin ich dabei
> 
> Viele Grüße
> Angela


 
Dann könntest du dein neues Rädchen auch gleich mal in den Biergarten ausführen statt immer nur in die Eisdiele...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (5. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Dann könntest du dein neues Rädchen auch gleich mal in den Biergarten ausführen statt immer nur in die Eisdiele...



Habs gestern schon auf dem Felsenweg etc und Bittweg ausgeführt ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Habs gestern schon auf dem Felsenweg etc und Bittweg ausgeführt ...



Ich habe das Gefühl da bekommt die Melanie bald konkurenz


----------



## Freckles (5. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl da bekommt die Melanie bald konkurenz



Keine Konkurrenz, wohl eher noch Schülerin  und später Mitfahrerin .


----------



## kurvenkratzer (5. Juli 2010)

Habe das Gefühl, das Forum ist durchgehend geöffnet (Carstens Beitrag von 2h53)...
Ist morgen "30km, 800hm" angesagt oder wird abgekürzt?

Nach der tollen Tour letzten Di wäre abkürzen zu traurig


----------



## sun909 (5. Juli 2010)

Hi , wird morgen abgekürzt.

Die lange Route dann eine Woche später, sorry für die Verwirrung...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## soka70 (5. Juli 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi , wird morgen abgekürzt.
> 
> Gruesse
> sun909



Euer Plan hört/liest sich phantastisch an!!!! Wie blöde, dass ich nicht kann!!!
Viel Spaß!!!

@ Merlin: hast du meine PN vom WE bekommen, sie ist nicht in meinem Postausgangsfach, ob da was schief gelaufen ist?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (5. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute!

Muß ich mich jetzt austragen? Habe morgen schon um 15.30Uhr schluß. Würde dann schon früher ins 7.Gebirge fahren und dann zum Spiel nach Grafenwerth kommen.


Thomas


----------



## AnjaR (5. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wir könnten von Köwi grad hoch zur Löwenburg, Breiberge runter und nach Grafenwerth. Dann wären wir zu Spielbeginn locker dort und könnten das Spiel anschauen. Fände ich eine gute Idee...


 
Klingt toll, kann aber leider erst 19:00 Uhr.
Vielleicht klappts mit der Teilnahme an einer Tour ja mal im August, wenn wir aus Finale zurück sind. Euch allen viel Spaß morgen.


----------



## Redfraggle (5. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wir könnten von Köwi grad hoch zur Löwenburg, Breiberge runter und nach Grafenwerth. Dann wären wir zu Spielbeginn locker dort und könnten das Spiel anschauen. Fände ich eine gute Idee...



Guter Plan!


----------



## shmee (6. Juli 2010)

Bin leider raus für heute Abend, noch nicht fit genug zum radeln nach meinem Anflug von Montezumas Rache letzte Woche. :/

Gruß,
Chris


----------



## Merlin (6. Juli 2010)

Carsten ist ebenfalls raus und bei mir ist es fraglich. Ich habe das Rad zwar mit, bin aber gestern erst um 18.30 Uhr aus dem Büro gekommen. Zeitpunkt heute ist schwer abzusehen, da etwas Stress vorhanden ist.

Wie siehts aus, fährt der Rest im Notfall alleine, oder verschieben wir?


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2010)

Hi,
also folgender Stand:

Biergarten in Grafenwerth ist unter der angegebenen Telefonnummer nicht erreichbar.

Per E-Mail habe ich gestern einen Tisch für 12Pax für draußen Fussball gucken reserviert auf meinen Namen.

Ich bin heute jedoch NICHT am Start, lasse den Termin jedoch drin.

Bei Tom ist es noch nicht klar, ob er rechtzeitig da sein kann, falls nicht, kann wer anders die Truppe über Drachenfels und Breiberge gen Grafenwerth führen?

Ggf. stoße ich dort dazu, muss sehen, wie es heute im Büro läuft...

Schönen Gruss
sun909

edit: zu langsam getippt, der Tom war schneller


----------



## sun909 (6. Juli 2010)

Edit 2:

Am Samstag im Sturm ist dort die Telefonleitung zerschossen worden...

Reservierung ist im Biergarten nicht möglich lautet die Antwort auf meine Mail.

Sofern kein Regen, wird aber draußen gezeigt.

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Juli 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Edit 2:
> 
> Am Samstag im Sturm ist dort die Telefonleitung zerschossen worden...
> 
> ...



Welcher Regen

Das ist kein Problem, ich denke wir werden den Weg schon finden

Grüße Micha


----------



## LukePC (6. Juli 2010)

Ich hätte eher Lust, statt dem Spiel dann noch nen paar Trails dranzuhängen. Auf die 1. Halbzeit kann ich problemlos verzichten (und auf die 2. eigentlich auch).
Naja kann man ja noch spontan entscheiden.


----------



## Merlin (6. Juli 2010)

Nee, watt schön! 16 Bikerinnen und Biker am Start, ein paar leckere Trails und dann noch schöööön Fussball auf Grafenwerth geguckt. Herrlich!

Nur den Carsten haben wir im Biergarten vermisst....?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (7. Juli 2010)

Hat mich gefreut, Euch zu treffen. Bis demnächst mal


----------



## Freckles (7. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nee, watt schön! 16 Bikerinnen und Biker am Start, ein paar leckere Trails und dann noch schöööön Fussball auf Grafenwerth geguckt. Herrlich!
> 
> Nur den Carsten haben wir im Biergarten vermisst....?



Joo, dat war et! Nette Truppe, 7Geb sowieso schön und spannendes Spiel!
Schön war es!


----------



## Freckles (7. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Joo, dat war et! Nette Truppe, 7Geb sowieso schön und spannendes Spiel!
> Schön war es!



Und noch vielen Dank für's Ausleuchten!! 

Kann mir noch mal jemand sagen, von welcher Firma die Lampen waren, die ihr da hattet?

Danke!


----------



## Merlin (7. Juli 2010)

Die sind von MyTinySun: http://www.mytinysun.de/

Günstige Beschaffungsmöglichkeiten im Raum K/BN gibts bei Bedarf per PM...


----------



## Daywalker74 (7. Juli 2010)

Juten Tach!

Nettes Ründchen gestern abend! Und WAS für eine Gruppe.........16Leute.......

Was ist mit morgen abend?? Hat jemand lust?? 18.30 Uhr am Tal der Nachtigal??

Gruß Thomas


----------



## Fungrisu (7. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Juten Tach!
> 
> Nettes Ründchen gestern abend! Und WAS für eine Gruppe.........16Leute.......
> 
> ...



Lust schon!!! 
Aber du rast mir zu sehr so durch das SG 

Lg Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juli 2010)

Jo ich fand das Ründchen gestern auch sehr schön. Übrigens gibt es die Lampen zur Zeit wieder im Angebot Angela da solltest du zugreifen. 

Hat Jemand am Samstag gegen 15 Lust in die 7 Berge zu fahren?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juli 2010)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Lust schon!!!
> Aber du rast mir zu sehr so durch das SG
> 
> Lg Jörg



Hey unser Feuerwehrmann er lebt noch, grüß dich Jörg wie gehts?

dann fahr doch bei mir mit ich bin ja immer einer der letzten


----------



## Redfraggle (7. Juli 2010)

Kann mich meinen Vorschreibern nur anschließen!
Wirklich ein gelungener Abend und auch Danke an Marco alias spooky
für den guten Tipp mit Grafenwerth!

@Stuntbeck: Samstag muß ich mich mal um meinen Garten kümmern!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (7. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Wirklich ein gelungener Abend und auch Danke an Marco alias spooky für den guten Tipp mit Grafenwerth!



Stimmt, der Tipp war klasse! Der Rest des Abends aber auch ...


----------



## Freckles (7. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Jo ich fand das Ründchen gestern auch sehr schön. Übrigens gibt es die Lampen zur Zeit wieder im Angebot Angela da solltest du zugreifen.
> 
> Hat Jemand am Samstag gegen 15 Lust in die 7 Berge zu fahren?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Lust hätte ich schon, kann dir aber erst kurzfristig Bescheid geben. 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (7. Juli 2010)

Wer ist noch gerne Tintenfisch????

Ich würde gerne jetzt einen gewissen Paul verzehren


----------



## Merlin (8. Juli 2010)

Lecker Calamares mit Knoblauchsauce....!


----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wer ist noch gerne Tintenfisch????



Der war gut!


----------



## Redfraggle (8. Juli 2010)

Ich glaube bei Claus´ Vorliebe für Meeresfrüchte, isst der den Paul ganz
alleine auf!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Bagatellschaden (8. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Ich glaube bei Claus´ Vorliebe für Meeresfrüchte, isst der den Paul ganz
> alleine auf!



Burp. War lecker!


----------



## MTBKäfer (8. Juli 2010)

Ihr seid sooooo gemein, der arme Paul kann da gar nix für !


----------



## Daywalker74 (8. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Juten Tach!
> 
> Nettes Ründchen gestern abend! Und WAS für eine Gruppe.........16Leute.......
> 
> ...



Was ist hier los??? Keiner lust?? Wird auch nicht schnell gefahren. Halt "Dienstagstreffgeschwindigkeint"

Danach Biergarten. Dachte da ans Bundeshäuschen.

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Juli 2010)

Kann es sein das für Dienstag noch keine Tour gepostet ist?


----------



## Merlin (11. Juli 2010)

So ist es. Ich bin nächste Woche wieder viel unterwegs, daher bei mir nur kurzfristig...


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So ist es. Ich bin nächste Woche wieder viel unterwegs, daher bei mir nur kurzfristig...



OK dann setze ich was rein.


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2010)

Moin,
bin morgen Abend leider raus, da so ein freundlicher Heizungsmensch auf mich warten wird 

werde wohl Mittwoch Abend fahren, wer mitmag hier melden ,)

gruesse
sun909


----------



## Fungrisu (12. Juli 2010)

Hi Carsten,
wir wollen um Mittwoch in die Wahnsinnsheide fahren.
Vielleicht hast du ja Lust mit uns zu kommen.
Der Tischi macht uns den Guide.
Vanessa und Alex sind auch dabei.

Lg Jörg


----------



## Redfraggle (12. Juli 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Moin,
> bin morgen Abend leider raus, da so ein freundlicher Heizungsmensch auf mich warten wird
> 
> sun909



Heizung?
Wo wohnst Du denn in Köln, daß Du ´ne Heizung brauchst ?!


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Heizung?
> Wo wohnst Du denn in Köln, daß Du ´ne Heizung brauchst ?!



...mir ist zu kalt, unter 38' kommt mein Kreislauf nicht in Schwung 

gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2010)

So habe für morgen eine Tour reingesetzt. Da es ja nicht so warm werden soll wie am Mittwoch.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10496


Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (12. Juli 2010)

Bin leider auch raus bis zum Ende der Woche. :/ Evtl. werde ich Freitag Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Werde dann hier was reinsetzen.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin leider auch raus bis zum Ende der Woche. :/ Evtl. werde ich Freitag Nachmittag ne Runde drehen. Werde dann hier was reinsetzen.
> 
> Gruß,
> Christian



Ja, ja lasst mich nur alle alleine


----------



## sun909 (12. Juli 2010)

...du hast doch schon weibliche Begleitung 

@Jörg: das wird für mich zu schnell sein in der Besetzung 

gruesse


----------



## Tobert (12. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So habe für morgen eine Tour reingesetzt. Da es ja nicht so warm werden soll wie am Mittwoch.
> 
> www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10496
> 
> ...



Hi Micha,
werde versuchen dabei zu sein.
Habe nachmittags noch einen Termin im Ruhrgebiet ... d.h. falls ich nicht auftauche, bin ich im Stau steckengeblieben. 

Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Juli 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> ...du hast doch schon weibliche Begleitung
> 
> gruesse



Genau ich lasse mich dann trösten


----------



## Fungrisu (12. Juli 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Jörg: das wird für mich zu schnell sein in der Besetzung
> 
> gruesse



Häää wir fahren langsam ich fange gerade wieder an und muss auf meinen Finger aufpassen  versprochen


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2010)

Tja Kinners ich würde sagen alle die gestern Abend nicht dabei waren haben etwas verpasst.
Besonders der Abschluß durch das Schmelzbachtal war herrlich

Danke an alle gut gelaunten Mitfahrer
Es war mir ein Fest mit euch.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (14. Juli 2010)

Schließe mich an, sehr schöne Runde...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (14. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Tja Kinners ich würde sagen alle die gestern Abend nicht dabei waren haben etwas verpasst.
> Besonders der Abschluß durch das Schmelzbachtal war herrlich
> 
> Danke an alle gut gelaunten Mitfahrer
> ...




Ganz meiner Meinung, eine geniale Tour und super Truppe. Hat super viel Spaß gemacht!  Und Danke für die Verpflegung! 

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Sechser (14. Juli 2010)

Ja, war ein sehr schöner Abend!


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Tja Kinners ich würde sagen alle die gestern Abend nicht dabei waren haben etwas verpasst
> 
> 
> Grüße Micha



Du kennst ja nicht das Alternativprogramm !


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Du kennst ja nicht das Alternativprogramm !



das da war??????????????


----------



## Bagatellschaden (14. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> das da war??????????????



Uwe nannte es am Telefon "Pizza essen". Ich hab aber den Verdacht, das war gelogen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Uwe nannte es am Telefon "Pizza essen". Ich hab aber den Verdacht, das war gelogen.



Ahhhhhhhhhh ja so nennt man das heute also!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (14. Juli 2010)

Ts,
Jungs ihr sollt nicht schief denken 

Jörg: hoffe ihr seid heute heile geblieben, in Bonn hat es doch schwer Sturm gegeben 

gruesse
sun909


----------



## Daywalker74 (14. Juli 2010)

Bagatellschaden schrieb:


> Uwe nannte es am Telefon "Pizza essen". Ich hab aber den Verdacht, das war gelogen.



Das mit der Pizza stimmte. War Mitesser Verdammt lecker

War heute mit Sebatian im Pfälzer Wald. Und wo waren wir da? Natürlich in Rodalben. Mal satt den Fatty abgerockt. Einfach nur geil, dieser eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwiiiiiiggggg lange Trail. 
Sind dann brav der Unwetterfront entgegengefahren. Was für ein schauspiel Vorher noch auf der A61 Hundefutter aufgesammelt. Ein damit beladener LKW war da ungekippt.


Thomas


----------



## ultra2 (14. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Vorher noch auf der A61 Hundefutter aufgesammelt...
> 
> 
> Thomas



Jetzt wo du den Belag schon hast, steht einer weiteren Pizza ja nix mehr im Wege


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Das mit der Pizza stimmte. War Mitesser Verdammt lecker
> 
> War heute mit Sebatian im Pfälzer Wald. Und wo waren wir da? Natürlich in Rodalben. Mal satt den Fatty abgerockt. Einfach nur geil, dieser eeeeeeeeeeeeewwwwwiiiiiiggggg lange Trail.
> Sind dann brav der Unwetterfront entgegengefahren. Was für ein schauspiel Vorher noch auf der A61 Hundefutter aufgesammelt. Ein damit beladener LKW war da ungekippt.
> ...



ich hoffe doch du hast mir auch einen Sack mitgebracht.


----------



## Freckles (15. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Was ist hier los??? Keiner lust?? Wird auch nicht schnell gefahren. Halt "Dienstagstreffgeschwindigkeint"
> 
> Danach Biergarten. Dachte da ans Bundeshäuschen.
> 
> Ciao Thomas



Heute könnte ich ... wolltest du oder sonst irgendjemand heute fahren?

Tschöö,
Angela


----------



## joe.breeze (15. Juli 2010)

Hallo zusammen, 
bin zwar wegen Terminproblemen dienstags nur im Frühjahr ein paar mal bei Euch mitgefahren, möchte Euch aber trotzdem auf meinen aktuellen Diebstahls-Fred aufmerksam machen: 
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?p=7358460#post7358460
Wenn das so weitergeht, werde ich wohl auch noch ein Weilchen warten müssen, um wieder mal bei Euch dabei zu sein. 

Viele Grüße, Ulf


----------



## LukePC (15. Juli 2010)

Ich hoffe du bekommst dein Bike noch zurück...

Hier waren doch einige in Freiburg. Habt ihr da vl noch ein paar GPX tracks,  die man auch mit moderatem Gepäck noch gut fahren kann (also nur wenige  Tragestellen, max S2 (?) und vl gute Aussicht)?

Ich plan grad etwas meine Tour für die Semesterferien... und sehe mich etwas in den Fussstapfen von Stuntzi um:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=460366

Werde wohl 2-3 Wochen Zeit haben und einfach mal sehen, wie weit ich komme... 
Geplant ist: über die Eifel (AHR), dann Eifelsteig oder vl den Rheinsteig richtung Süden, dann Hunsrück und anschließend über Schwartzwald (Westweg?) oder die Vogesen richtung Alpen. Da werde ich wohl nur ankommen, wenn ich zwischendurch mim Zug abkürze.

Viele Grüße
Luke

PS: oder kennt wer POI dateien mit Trailanfängen? Die könnte man dann noch besser anzeigen lassen und in die Route einbauen...
Ist aber wohl nur für wirklich tolle/lange Trails sinvoll...

Edit: Wie konnte ich das bloß vergessen! mailadresse ist: 
lukas(punkt)pape[at]web.de


----------



## Kettenfresser (15. Juli 2010)

Frag mal Ihn Hier der könnte etwas für dich haben


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juli 2010)

Ich fahre heute mit meinem Sohn nach Köln zu den BMX-Masters
Hat Jemand Lust dabei zu sein.

Grüße  Micha


----------



## Fungrisu (17. Juli 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ts,
> Jungs ihr sollt nicht schief denken
> 
> Jörg: hoffe ihr seid heute heile geblieben, in Bonn hat es doch schwer Sturm gegeben
> ...



Hi Carsten,
ja wir sind heile geblieben aber es war knapp.
In Troisdorf ist ein Baum umgekippt und hat mich dabei noch an der Schulter gestriffen.
Das Auto konnte nicht mehr ausweichen und wurde unter dem Baum zerquetscht. Da hatten wir echt Glück.

Lg Jörg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fungrisu (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo an alle Dienstagsfahrer wie sieht es denn am kommenden Dienstag aus? Ich würde gerne noch mal mit euch zusammen ne Runde drehen.
Jetzt wo es meinem Finger wieder besser geht. Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt

Lg


----------



## Stunt-beck (17. Juli 2010)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hallo an alle Dienstagsfahrer wie sieht es denn am kommenden Dienstag aus? Ich würde gerne noch mal mit euch zusammen ne Runde drehen.
> Jetzt wo es meinem Finger wieder besser geht. Würde mich freuen wenn es klappt
> 
> Lg



Wir uns auch, ich komme also dann mit der Carbonschleuder


----------



## Merlin (17. Juli 2010)

Hallo Jörg,

puh, Schwein gehabt. Ihr macht Sachen! Mir hat schon meine Mami beigebracht, bei Sturm nicht in den Wald zu gehen. 

Am Dienstag will der Chris was ausschreiben. Voraussichtlich starten wir wie gehabt um 18.30 Uhr in Ramersdorf, eine kleine Truppe evtl. auch schon etwas früher, um noch ein paar Ennert Trails mitzunehmen. Details gibts dann wie immer im LMB.


----------



## shmee (18. Juli 2010)

So, hab mal was eingestellt:
http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10527

Gestartet wird wie immer in Ramersdorf, es wird trailig und hier und da evtl. etwas technisch. Tempo wird angesicht der Hitze gemütlich.


----------



## sun909 (18. Juli 2010)

Fungrisu schrieb:


> Hi Carsten,
> ja wir sind heile geblieben aber es war knapp.
> In Troisdorf ist ein Baum umgekippt und hat mich dabei noch an der Schulter gestriffen.
> Das Auto konnte nicht mehr ausweichen und wurde unter dem Baum zerquetscht. Da hatten wir echt Glück.
> ...



Mann o Mann 
da hast du ja mal dezent Glück gehabt!

Wäre dann wohl nicht bei einem kaputten Finger geblieben...

Hoffe,der Autofahrer ist auch mit Blechschaden davon gekommen 

bis Dienstag dann!

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## LukePC (20. Juli 2010)

Ich hab auch mal wieder Lust + Zeit.
Wie technisch wird es denn? Ich will nämlich nochmal einen Teil meiner  Reiseausrüstung testen. Das dürfte die Sicht am Vorderrad etwas  beeinträchtigen und halt auch knapp 2kg mehr auf's Vorderrad bringen.  Wenigstens anfangs (im Ennert wo ich mich auskenne) sollte es jedoch  kein Prob sein ;-)


----------



## shmee (20. Juli 2010)

So genau habe ich mich da noch nicht festgelegt, das entscheiden wir spontan und nach Gruppenzusammensetzung. Im Prinzip wird's wohl wie immer, das kennst du ja schon. 
Falls jemand von Bonn aus mitrollen will, ich schau um ca. 18:10 mal am Chinaschiff vorbei und rolle dann locker am Rhein entlang.


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2010)

Ich werde um 18.10 Uhr auch am Chinaschiff sein.


----------



## snoopz (20. Juli 2010)

Warum habe ich nur mein Bike nicht mit hergenommen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Achiless (20. Juli 2010)

Hallo!

Ich bin ganz neu hier. Mache seit einigen Jahren Radrennsport und fahre seit ca. nem Monat auch MTB.

Na ja, was heisst MTB. Ich habe mir ein altes, ungefedertes Mountainbike gekauft. War eigentlich nur für die Stadt gedacht. Habe dann jedoch ein Paar Ausflüge ins Siebengebirge gemacht (wohne direkt am Ennert) und es hat mir tierisch gefallen.

Seit dem bin ich mehrmals die Woche entweder im SG oder Kottenforst unterwegs.
Kann ich mit euch mal eine Runde mitfahren? Alleine ist's ein bisschen einsam im Wald.

Es sei denn ein ungefedertes Bike ist nicht würdig genug oder ihr fahrt Trails, wo man damit nicht durchkommt (bin bisher aber noch auf nichts Unüberwindbares getroffen) 

LG,
Andrej


----------



## shmee (20. Juli 2010)

Hi Andrej,

klar kannst du gern mitkommen. Der Bunkertrail macht zwar ungefedert nur halb so viel Spaß, aber mit entsprechend angepasster Geschwindigkeit ist auch der fahrbar. Ansonsten muss man auch nicht alles fahren, schieben ist an der ein oder anderen Stelle überhaupt kein Problem und je nachdem können wir an schwierigen Stellen auch gern mal anhalten und üben.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Achiless (20. Juli 2010)

Super!
Dann komme ich zu dem Schiff. Eigentlich wohne ich hier unweit vom Ramersdorf, muss aber prüfen, wie mein Bein mitspielt (hab mir durch den neuen Sattel das rechte Bein am Ansatz wundgescheuert. Probiere es jetzt wieder mit dem alten).
Hoffe, das wird mir keine Probleme machen.


----------



## Merlin (20. Juli 2010)

Nee, wat schön. Eine sportlich eher moderate Runde, dafür ein herrlicher Ausklang am Rhein.

Und die beste Nachricht des Tages: Der Rebecca Trail ist wieder frei...


----------



## Freckles (20. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nee, wat schön. Eine sportlich eher moderate Runde, dafür ein herrlicher Ausklang am Rhein.
> 
> Und die beste Nachricht des Tages: Der Rebecca Trail ist wieder frei...



Jaaaa, das fand ich ooch! Wir haben noch die letzte Runde mitgenommen .


----------



## Sechser (20. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Jaaaa, das fand ich ooch! Wir haben noch die letzte Runde mitgenommen .



Und die war länger, als die Runde im 7GB ...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juli 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Und die war länger, als die Runde im 7GB ...



Du sagst es, und auch schon ganz schön dunkel


----------



## Redfraggle (21. Juli 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Du sagst es, und auch schon ganz schön dunkel


Glücklicherweise hast Du uns den Weg ja erhellt.

War das schön gestern Abend!Der Sommer soll bleiben,Antrag ist gestellt
und eine Schlüsselstelle geknackt; einfach goil!


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise hast Du uns den Weg ja erhellt.
> 
> War das schön gestern Abend!Der Sommer soll bleiben,Antrag ist gestellt
> und eine Schlüsselstelle geknackt; einfach goil!



Na ja ich habe eben im Radio gehört welche Sommerhits auf dem Markt sind. Da muß ich allerdings sagen hoffentlich ist der Sommer bald vorbei. Die sind ja grausam.


----------



## MTBKäfer (22. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Und die beste Nachricht des Tages: Der Rebecca Trail ist wieder frei...



Uih es wird echt Zeit, daß ich wieder aufs MTB komme .... freue mich schon drauf


----------



## Merlin (25. Juli 2010)

So ihr Lieben, sollte das Wetter einigermaßen danach sein, habe ich für Dienstag wieder was eingestellt:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10560


----------



## Redfraggle (26. Juli 2010)

Warte mal ab wie das Wetter wird.
Wenn´s nicht regnet bin ich dabei!
lg. Barbara, die mit ´nem neuen Dämpfer fährt


----------



## Freckles (26. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Warte mal ab wie das Wetter wird.
> Wenn´s nicht regnet bin ich dabei!
> lg. Barbara, die mit ´nem neuen Dämpfer fährt



Morgen scheint die Sonne, genau zwischen den Regentagen Montag und Mittwoch 


http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Bonn/hour_by_hour.html


----------



## Freckles (27. Juli 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So ihr Lieben, sollte das Wetter einigermaßen danach sein, habe ich für Dienstag wieder was eingestellt:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10560



Abfahrt am Chinaschiff für die Beuel-Fraktion um 18:10?


----------



## Merlin (27. Juli 2010)

Yep!


----------



## Zwergenwerfer (27. Juli 2010)

bin dabei


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Zwergenwerfer (27. Juli 2010)

Danke für die nette Tour, neue Wege u Grenzen kennengelernt. Hat Spass gemacht.


----------



## Sechser (27. Juli 2010)

Oh, ja, in den Tiefen der Wildnis, mitten im dunklen Wald, weit ab jeder Zivilisation kämpft eine Meute wackerer, unverzagter Biker mit den Tücken der Technik ... na gut - nur einer kämpft ...





Doch  war klasse heute!


----------



## Merlin (28. Juli 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> na gut - nur einer kämpft ...



Aber zum Glück seeeehr gut versteckt!


----------



## Freckles (28. Juli 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Oh, ja, in den Tiefen der Wildnis, mitten im dunklen Wald, weit ab jeder Zivilisation kämpft eine Meute wackerer, unverzagter Biker mit den Tücken der Technik ... na gut - nur einer kämpft ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ja, find ich auch. Das war wieder eine sehr schöne Tour und die Sonne hat ja auch mitgespielt . 

Fast hätt es sogar noch frisches Karnickel zum Abendbrot gegeben . 

Danke, Tom für's Guiding, Micha für die Verpflegung und an den Rest der Truppe für die gute Stimmung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juli 2010)

Jo war mal wieder herrrrlich.

@ Uwe: auch wenn du nichts verpasst hast


----------



## Redfraggle (28. Juli 2010)

Angela hat es vortrefflich zusammengefasst und das mit dem Hasenbraten bekommt sie dann auch noch hin!


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juli 2010)

Hi Leute! 

Hat jemand heute lust ne Runde im Kottenforst zu drehen. Wetter scheint ja gut zu bleiben. 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf??


----------



## Freckles (28. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hat jemand heute lust ne Runde im Kottenforst zu drehen. Wetter scheint ja gut zu bleiben. 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf??



Du willst dich für 'ne Runde im Kottenforst in Ramersdorf treffen? 

Kann heute + morgen leider nicht ... erst am Sonntag wieder.

Tschöö,
A.


----------



## Daywalker74 (28. Juli 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Du willst dich für 'ne Runde im Kottenforst in Ramersdorf treffen?
> 
> Kann heute + morgen leider nicht ... erst am Sonntag wieder.
> 
> ...



Frl Freckles!

Es ist ein bekannter Treffpunkt. Klar, kann man sich auch woanders Treffen. Kein Thema.
Man ist schnell im Kofo, wenn man über die Brücke fährt. Venusberg. Sagt Dir das was? Tipp: Steht ein seeeehhrrr hoher Sendemast drauf

Ciao Thomas


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## snoopz (28. Juli 2010)

Aber Ramersdorf ist immer noch so ungefähr der Treffpunkt in Bonn, der am weitesten vom Kottenforst weg ist. Ich würde mich an eurer Stelle am Poppelsdorfer Schloß oder so treffen.


----------



## Sechser (28. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hat jemand heute lust ne Runde im Kottenforst zu drehen. Wetter scheint ja gut zu bleiben. 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf??



Lust schon, aber leider keine Zeit ...

Außerdem gibt es auch auf dieser Rheinseite "bekannte" Treffpunkte !!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. Juli 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi Leute!
> 
> Hat jemand heute lust ne Runde im Kottenforst zu drehen. Wetter scheint ja gut zu bleiben. 18.30Uhr in Ramersdorf??



So schafft man dann wenigsten ein par hm wenn man über die Brücke fährt. Deshalb willst du dich bestimmt in Ramersdorf treffen?

Habe ich Recht Thomas?

Ich habe leider auch keine Zeit.


----------



## Redfraggle (31. Juli 2010)

Carsten, mach mal Dein Postfach leer!


----------



## Stunt-beck (31. Juli 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Carsten, mach mal Dein Postfach leer!



Das ist doch ständig voll


----------



## sun909 (1. August 2010)

So,
sieht so aus, als ob die alternativen Sportarten geholfen haben 

würde am Dienstag eine technische Runde drehen. Tom und Chris sind wohl out of Order...

Was ist mit dem Rest?

Schönen Gruß


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Daywalker74 (1. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> sieht so aus, als ob die alternativen Sportarten geholfen haben
> 
> würde am Dienstag eine technische Runde drehen. Tom und Chris sind wohl out of Order...
> ...



Bin dabei!


----------



## john_sales (1. August 2010)

Will auch mit, aber fahrstunde muss noch geplant werden. Also je nachdem


----------



## sun909 (2. August 2010)

Termin Edit: leider voll...

gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> sieht so aus, als ob die alternativen Sportarten geholfen haben
> 
> würde am Dienstag eine technische Runde drehen. Tom und Chris sind wohl out of Order...
> ...



Hatte ich gerade am We, aber wenn der Meister des defekten Rades ruft bin ich natürlich dabei


----------



## Freckles (2. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> sieht so aus, als ob die alternativen Sportarten geholfen haben
> 
> würde am Dienstag eine technische Runde drehen. Tom und Chris sind wohl out of Order...
> ...



Ich werde mein Bestes geben und versuchen, möglichst wenig zu schieben , das hatte ich ja gestern schon .


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Bin dabei!



Ich auch. Muss doch mal spionieren, was Ihr zwischenzeitlich so an Trails entdeckt habt. Ich wollt' allerdings nur mit halbem Federweg kommen. Ich hoffe, das ist mir trotz der expliziten Ansage erlaubt?


----------



## skitt (2. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe mich ebenfalls einfach mal eingeladen.
Wenn es nicht aus Eimern schüttet, werde ich vor Ort sein und mich dann vorstellen ...
Grüße
Stefan


----------



## Redfraggle (2. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> So,
> sieht so aus, als ob die alternativen Sportarten geholfen haben
> 
> würde am Dienstag eine technische Runde drehen. Tom und Chris sind wohl out of Order...
> ...



Da werd´ich doch direkt mal mein neues Schätzchen ausprobieren !


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Da werd´ich doch direkt mal mein neues Schätzchen ausprobieren !



Was, Du hast 'n neuen Freund!? Weiß Uwe das schon?

[email protected] lässt ausrichten, er will auf alle Fälle mit, kommt jedoch vor Feierabend nicht dazu sich anzumelden. Es bittet höflichst darum, die Zahl der angemeldeten Teilnehmer gedanklich um eins zu erhöhen.


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. August 2010)

Hmm, mit Thomas sind das sind nun aber schon ganz schöne viele acht Anmeldungen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (2. August 2010)

Jup, 
habe den Termin jetzt als voll gekennzeichnet...

Hoffe es bleibt trocken bzw ist nicht zu nass...

Bitte pünktlich sein, die ein oder andere Stelle könnte mit Üben länger dauern 

@Claus: halber Federweg mache ich mir bei dir wenig Sorgen 
Bin leider auch nur mit HT unterwegs, aber ist ja alles fallbar...

@Daywalker: bist eingeplant, sozusagen eine Wildcard

@ an den Rest:
werden die Stelle meines letzten Stunts fahren, könnte also ein wenig was zum schieben und tragen dabei sein 

bis morgen dann...


----------



## Freckles (2. August 2010)

Wie immer soll der Dienstag ganz gut werden! 

Gugst du hier, die Seite ist meistens zuverlässig:
http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Bonn/hour_by_hour.html

oder auch hier:
http://www.general-anzeiger-bonn.de/index.php?k=wett&itemid=10149

Ähhh, wo treffen wir uns nochmal? Ramersdorf? Oder Köwi? 18:00, gell?
Sorry, aber jetzt kann man ja nix mehr sehen .... kannst du ja per PN schicken.

Danke!
Angela





sun909 schrieb:


> Jup,
> habe den Termin jetzt als voll gekennzeichnet...
> 
> Hoffe es bleibt trocken bzw ist nicht zu nass...
> ...


----------



## Bagatellschaden (2. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ähhh, wo treffen wir uns nochmal? Ramersdorf? Oder Köwi? 18:00, gell?
> Sorry, aber jetzt kann man ja nix mehr sehen .... kannst du ja per PN schicken.



Da hatte "Eingang Nachtigallental; 17:59" gestanden. Hoffe ich glauben zu können.


----------



## sun909 (2. August 2010)

Richtig 

Aber wir sind ja voll...

Übrigens: auch versteckte Termine kann man über "wo fahre ich mit" noch sehen...

Gruesse


----------



## Freckles (2. August 2010)

Habe ich probiert, war aber auch nix mehr ... ich würd nirgendwo mitfahren, sagt es ....



sun909 schrieb:


> Richtig
> 
> auch versteckte Termine kann man über "wo fahre ich mit" noch sehen...
> 
> Gruesse


----------



## Sechser (2. August 2010)

Bei mir auch nicht ...


----------



## Sechser (2. August 2010)

... oder hast du uns heimlich rausgeschmissen ???


----------



## Stunt-beck (2. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Habe ich probiert, war aber auch nix mehr ... ich würd nirgendwo mitfahren, sagt es ....



jenau


----------



## Sechser (2. August 2010)

Aber auf der Terminseite stehe wir alle noch drin.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (2. August 2010)

Tja, und ich kann morgen leider nicht...aber danach gehts eine Woche in den Urlaub! 

A propos, so ein SSV ist schon was lustiges. Man schlendert nix ahnend durch einen der großen Läden hier in der Gegend, und plötzlich hat man sowas hier unterm Arm:



http://www.***************/wp-content/uploads/2009/12/trek-remedy-7-2010-mountain-bike.jpg


Die Moral von der Geschicht: Jetzt gehöre ich auch zur 150mm Liga. 

Kenner haben es natürlich schon entdeckt: Da sind natürlich noch minderwertige Brems- und Federelemente dran. 

Schätze also, da werde ich mir noch was einfallen lassen müssen. Oder sollte ich es gar wagen und die Teile mal ne Zeitlang fahren...nur um zu erkennen, worauf ich mich dann bald freuen kann?


----------



## joscho (2. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> A propos, so ein SSV ist schon was lustiges. Man schlendert nix ahnend durch einen der großen Läden hier in der Gegend, und plötzlich hat man sowas hier unterm Arm:



Schlimm was die Leute einem so aufdrängen  Viel Spaß damit (und) im Urlaub.


----------



## john_sales (2. August 2010)

Herzlichen Glückwunsch. Sehr schönes Rad. 
Da muss ich wohl weiter an der Technik feilen um mit 100mm noch dranzubleiben.

Ich muss meine Teilnahme für morgen leider absagen, mein Fahrlehrer hat angerufen für die Nachtfahrt. Am Donnerstag ist die Prüfung also kann ich das nicht verschieben.
Ich wollte gerne mit, ich hoffe es gibt noch ne Technikrunde. ich wünsche allen viel Spass und Erfolg bei den neuen Stellen.


----------



## ultra2 (2. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> A propos, so ein SSV ist schon was lustiges. Man schlendert nix ahnend durch einen der großen Läden hier in der Gegend, und plötzlich hat man sowas hier unterm Arm:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schönes Rad. Glückwunsch



Merlin schrieb:


> Schätze also, da werde ich mir noch was einfallen lassen müssen. Oder sollte ich es gar wagen und die Teile mal ne Zeitlang fahren...nur um zu erkennen, worauf ich mich dann bald freuen kann?



Dann wird ja in absehbarer Zeit ne Menge Magura Krempel im Bikemarkt auftauchen

Schönen Urlaub


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2010)

Ich wünsche Euch auch einen schönen Urlaub  super Entspannung und schöne Radtouren, hoffe deine Frau hat auch ein geeignetes Rad zum hinterher kommen   .

Sonnige Tage 
Renate


----------



## Merlin (2. August 2010)

Entwarnung: Wir nehmen keine Räder mit in Urlaub!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (2. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Entwarnung: Wir nehmen keine Räder mit in Urlaub!



Trotzdem wünsch ich euch einen schönen Urlaub , es soll ja tatsächlich noch ein Leben außerhalb des Radfahrens geben .

Herzlichen Glückwunsch zum neuen Bike, sehr schick!


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2010)

Ihr macht doch wohl nicht einen auf Faulpelz 

Na dann !!!! doppelt Sonnenschein .... sonst schmecken die _Cocktails_  nicht


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> es soll ja tatsächlich noch ein Leben außerhalb des Radfahrens geben .



Wie meinst Du das denn  ?


----------



## Freckles (2. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Wie meinst Du das denn  ?



Weiß auch nicht so recht, aber habe Leute darüber reden hören ....


----------



## Tazz (2. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Weiß auch nicht so recht, aber habe Leute darüber reden hören ....



Aso , also nix als Gerüchte


----------



## kurvenkratzer (2. August 2010)

läuft morgen was??


----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Schätze also, da werde ich mir noch was einfallen lassen müssen. Oder sollte ich es gar wagen und die Teile mal ne Zeitlang fahren...nur um zu erkennen, worauf ich mich dann bald freuen kann?



Mach dir keine Sorgen Tom, die Fox Dinger zerstören sich eh nach mind. 1 Jahr automatisch, dann kannst du dann den Magura Krempel dran schrauben.


Achso....sehr schickes Rad übrigens.


----------



## Merlin (2. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Mach dir keine Sorgen Tom, die Fox Dinger zerstören sich eh nach mind. 1 Jahr automatisch, dann kannst du dann den Magura Krempel dran schrauben.



Stimmt, ich vergaß. 

A propos, bevor es untergeht: Wer oder was ist denn jetzt eigentlich der neue Schatzi von Barbara?


----------



## ultra2 (2. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> ....
> 
> A propos, bevor es untergeht: Wer oder was ist denn jetzt eigentlich der neue Schatzi von Barbara?



Ihr neuer Fox Dämpfer.


----------



## Freckles (2. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr neuer Fox Dämpfer.



Hat doch fast jeder einen neuen Schatzi mittlerweile!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Handlampe (2. August 2010)

Eigentlich wäre ich gerne morgen mitgefahren aber
1. Ist die Tour ja schon voll
2. Ist mein neues Schätzchen immer noch nicht fertig.


----------



## Daywalker74 (2. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Tja, und ich kann morgen leider nicht...aber danach gehts eine Woche in den Urlaub!
> 
> A propos, so ein SSV ist schon was lustiges. Man schlendert nix ahnend durch einen der großen Läden hier in der Gegend, und plötzlich hat man sowas hier unterm Arm:
> 
> ...




Sehr schickes rad. Wenn da nicht FOX wäre.
hey, wenn Du jetzt für ne Woche weg bist, darf und soll ich es mal für Dich testen??? Kenne da am Teufelsloch ein paar gute Stellen. Würde auch Bruder mitnehmen. Wenns danach noch fährt, dann kann es was

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Merlin (2. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ihr neuer Fox Dämpfer.



Soso, du hälst die Barbara also für ein Flittchen, ja? Denn so hätte sie ja dann jedes Jahr nen Neuen! 

Schäm dich...


@Daywalker74: Wenn du auf dem Sattel sitzend an die Pedale kommst, dann gerne.


----------



## ultra2 (2. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Soso, du hälst die Barbara also für ein Flittchen, ja? Denn so hätte sie ja dann jedes Jahr nen Neuen!
> 
> Schäm dich...



Würde ich der Barbara niemals unterstellen. Allerdings auch nicht so wenig Gefühl. Sonst könnte sie anstelle eines Magura- oder RockShox Dämpfers auch ein Stück Holz einsetzen.

Aber du wirst ja jetzt auch festellen können, was moderne Dämpfertechnik zu leisten vermag.

Meine Fox Teile funktionieren seit mehr als 2 Jahren anstandslos. Wer vieeeeeeel weniger Teile auf dem Markt hat, hat natürlich auch weniger Rückläufer. Und das die Wisskirchens kein Maßstab sind...


----------



## Merlin (2. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Aber du wirst ja jetzt auch festellen können, was moderne Dämpfertechnik zu leisten vermag.



Stimmt, der Dämpfer bleibt auf jeden Fall drin....zumindest vorerst. 

Die Gabel aber eher nicht, ich denke, das wäre zuviel des Guten. 

Mal sehen, ob ich dann in einem Jahr eher dir oder den Wisskirchens Recht gebe.


----------



## ultra2 (2. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Stimmt, der Dämpfer bleibt auf jeden Fall drin....zumindest vorerst.
> 
> Die Gabel aber eher nicht, ich denke, das wäre zuviel des Guten.



Im wahrsten Sinne?  Du kannst sie ja später umlabeln.


So Schluss jetzt, Magura baut auch gaaaaaaanz tolle Sachen


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. August 2010)

Hey Tom sehr schönes Rad. Glückwunsch und übrigens meine Foxteile halten auch schon lange. 

@Uwe es ist doch wieder ein Platz frei geworden. Der Carsten fährt doch auch mit nem Hardtail dann kannst du das doch auch oder?


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. August 2010)

Tom die Gabel was ist das denn eine Van oder Talas?


----------



## Merlin (3. August 2010)

Öhm...ich bin nicht so Fox erfahren. Das sagt jedenfalls der Hersteller:

_Fox 32 Float RL w/air spring, lockout, rebound, alloy E2 tapered steerer, 15QR, 150mm_


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (3. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> @Uwe es ist doch wieder ein Platz frei geworden. Der Carsten fährt doch auch mit nem Hardtail dann kannst du das doch auch oder?



Hi Uwe, komm doch einfach heute abend, dann kannste ja vielleicht meinen Platz haben .... vielleicht fahre ich lieber selbst was leichteres und stoße nachher am Biergarten dazu anstatt nur zu schieben ... das hatte ich am Sonntag schon .


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hi Uwe, komm doch einfach heute abend, dann kannste ja vielleicht meinen Platz haben .... vielleicht fahre ich lieber selbst was leichteres und stoße nachher am Biergarten dazu anstatt nur zu schieben ... das hatte ich am Sonntag schon .



Danke


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Öhm...ich bin nicht so Fox erfahren. Das sagt jedenfalls der Hersteller:
> 
> _Fox 32 Float RL w/air spring, lockout, rebound, alloy E2 tapered steerer, 15QR, 150mm_



Na dann ist es ja ne Luftgabel. ich suche eine mit Feder.


----------



## Freckles (3. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Danke



Es hat ja trotzdem Spaß gemacht!!!  

Und: Keine Ursache


----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hi Uwe, komm doch einfach heute abend, dann kannste ja vielleicht meinen Platz haben .... vielleicht fahre ich lieber selbst was leichteres und stoße nachher am Biergarten dazu anstatt nur zu schieben ... das hatte ich am Sonntag schon .



Können wir dann ja vielleicht zu zweit machen und die mittelschweren
Sachen üben!

Und übrigens nenne ich meinen Liebsten nicht Schätzchen, der hat einen 
viel schöneren Kosenamen!
@ Ultra: der DT swiss Dämpfer hatte schon Jungfernfahrt, heute ist die 
            Gravity Dropper d´ran!


----------



## Tobert (3. August 2010)

Gravity Dropper macht Spass!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...
> @ Ultra: der DT swiss Dämpfer hatte schon Jungfernfahrt...



Das ist ja schon mal ein großer Schritt in die richtige Richtung.



Redfraggle schrieb:


> ...
> ...heute ist die Gravity Dropper d´ran!



Diese Art von Sattelstützen sind schon eine geile Erfindung.

Nun denn viel Spass mit deinen Neuerwerbungen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. August 2010)

Ja Carsten sehr feines Ründchen. Hat mir sehr gut gefallen. Ganz besonders Breiberge oben rum. das ist ein richtiges Leckerchen.

einen schönen Abend noch und dank an lle Mitfahrer.

Grüße Micha


----------



## skitt (3. August 2010)

Dank an Carsten und die ganze Runde. Es hat Spaß gemacht. Zwar fühle ich mich nun älter als vorher   aber beim nächsten Mail wird's besser.

Ich wusste gar nicht, welch geniale Strecken es gibt.

Auch meinerseits noch einen schönen Abend!

Grüße Stefan


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2010)

Jo, fern geschehen 
hoffe, ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen und habt eure Wunden geleckt 

Ein wenig Ansporn für nächstes Jahr war ja für wirklich ALLE dabei 

vielleicht gibt es ja noch Fotos?

schönen Gruß


----------



## DrZulo (3. August 2010)

Das war eine klasse Tour mit tollen Trails und netten Mitfahrern!  Besonderer Dank an Carsten für die vielen Tipps und Infos rund ums biken  Ich freue mich schon auf die nächste Tour, aber leider erst in 3 Wochen, da jetzt erstmal Urlaub angesagt ist  Viele Grüße, Alex


----------



## Redfraggle (3. August 2010)

Kann mich meinen Vorrednern mal wieder nur anschließen.
Alles top!
Hoffe ich werde die vermaledeite Wurzel früher als nächstes Jahr 
packen und im Zweifel fahr ich halt nocheinmal den guide um !
Grüße und gute Nacht
Barbara

P.S.:die GD ist einfach klasse!


----------



## sun909 (3. August 2010)

Ts,
Guide umfahren wird auf der nächsten Tour mit Extra-Hassbergen belohnt 

...aber ist ja auch alles berghoch  fallbar, auch die vermadeleite Wurzel 

gruesse


----------



## Freckles (4. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Jo, fern geschehen
> hoffe, ihr seid alle gut nach Hause gekommen und habt eure Wunden geleckt
> 
> Ein wenig Ansporn für nächstes Jahr war ja für wirklich ALLE dabei
> ...



Ja jenau, es war mal wieder eine super Tour, bei der es viel zu lernen gab  und die gezeigt hat, wieviel es noch zu lernen gibt . Echt klasse!
Vielen Dank für's Guiden, die Tips und an alle für den schönen Abend.

So, und hier noch ein paar Bilder: 
(Dank Helmut, weiß ich jetzt auch wie man die Bilder groß in den Beitrag bekommt! )





















Die anderen Fotos werde ich später noch in mein Profil einstellen. Sind aber nicht mehr viele.

Wer sich nicht online sehen will, sagt mir bitte kurz Bescheid .


----------



## Marc B (4. August 2010)

Die Bilder machen mich neidisch Wann macht ihr die nächste Tour dort?


----------



## sun909 (4. August 2010)

@Marc:
Geben dir einfach mal einen Kurs 

@Angela:
schöne Bilder!

Gruesse


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Marc B (4. August 2010)

@Carsten: Nix da Kurs, ich will eine Tour


----------



## sun909 (4. August 2010)

@Marc:
bei uns gibbet nur Verfahr- und Fall-Kurse 

Wie ist es Freitags Nachmittag bei dir?

@all: 
der Termin nächste Woche (Käfer-wieder-da-Tour) wird verschoben...

Schöne Gruesse


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> @Marc:
> 
> @all:
> der Termin nächste Woche (Käfer-wieder-da-Tour) wird verschoben...
> ...



Wie sollte es auch anders sein. Müssen bestimmt bald eine Käfer-wieder-weg-Tour machen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. August 2010)

So wie es aussieht muß ich dann mal wieder was posten.


----------



## Marc B (4. August 2010)

@Carsten: Joa schaut gut aus am Freitag, wann und wo?


----------



## Freckles (4. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht muß ich dann mal wieder was posten.



Dann mach doch mal, Micha! 

Fahren wir dann wieder Schmelzbachtal? (yes, yes?)


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Dann mach doch mal, Micha!
> 
> Fahren wir dann wieder Schmelzbachtal? (yes, yes?)



Ich bin wohl auch erst mal raus. Habe mir gestern eine so heftige Prellung zugezogen das ich erst mal pausieren muß. Wenn es am We wieder geht werde ich aber was reinsetzen. Was aber klar ist mit dem Trail bin ich noch nicht fertig.

Grüße Micha


----------



## sun909 (4. August 2010)

Autsch 

welcher Stunt war es? Direkt der erste Berg?

Gute Besserung!


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Autsch
> 
> welcher Stunt war es? Direkt der erste Berg?
> 
> Gute Besserung!



Nein der bei den Breibergen oben rum. Aber mit dem Trail bin ich noch nicht fertig

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## sun909 (5. August 2010)

Ups,
den Abflug hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen...

Hat dat Angela das wenigstens im Bild festgehalten 

gruesse
sun909


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ups,
> den Abflug hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen...
> 
> Hat dat Angela das wenigstens im Bild festgehalten
> ...



Die war zu sehr damit beschäftig sich über die Leichtigkeit der Strecke mit Barbara zu unterhalten


----------



## Freckles (6. August 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Ups,
> den Abflug hab ich gar nicht mitbekommen...
> 
> Hat dat Angela das wenigstens im Bild festgehalten
> ...



Dat musste ja einfach nur hinter dat Claus hinterher rollen  ... war ja alles rollbar, deshalb dachte et, et müsste die Kamera nicht rausholen   .


----------



## Freckles (6. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Die war zu sehr damit beschäftig sich über die Leichtigkeit der Strecke mit Barbara zu unterhalten



Sorry Micha, 


Das nächste Mal gelobe ich Besserung .


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2010)

So unter Drogen lassen sich die Schmerzen aushalten. Habe deshalb für Dienstag was reingestellt.

www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10621


----------



## Freckles (6. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So unter Drogen lassen sich die Schmerzen aushalten. Habe deshalb für Dienstag was reingestellt.
> 
> www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10621



Was war denn der neue Trail von Carsten, etwa der erste Trail den wir gefahren sind??


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (6. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Was war denn der neue Trail von Carsten, etwa der erste Trail den wir gefahren sind??



.


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. August 2010)

Na wie sieht es aus, sind alle Dienstagsfahrer in Urlaub?


----------



## Sechser (9. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es aus, sind alle Dienstagsfahrer in Urlaub?



Ich wollte mich nicht vordrängeln ...


----------



## surftigresa (9. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na wie sieht es aus, sind alle Dienstagsfahrer in Urlaub?


 
Apropo Urlaub, wolltest Du nicht jetzt im Vinschgau sein? Oder verwechsel ich da wieder etwas


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. August 2010)

Ja, ja mach mich nur feddisch!!!!

Geht leider nicht, aus geschäftlichen Gründen.


----------



## surftigresa (9. August 2010)

Oh, das tut mir leid!

Ist aber auch gar nicht so toll im Vinschgau. Als ich das letzte Mal da war, war alles voller Schnee. Zum Biken völlig ungeeignet


----------



## Stunt-beck (10. August 2010)

Hi Chris wieder aus dem Urlaub da? Schön, solltest du Zeit haben können wir uns gegen 16 Uhr 30 am Nachtigallental treffen. Wollte noch so ein par Dinge von letztem Dienstag üben.

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (10. August 2010)

Hi Micha,

jup, wieder zurück (leider). Hätte noch was länger dauern können. Bin leider schon wieder voll eingebunden jobmäßig, werd's daher erst zu 18:30 schaffen.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Redfraggle (10. August 2010)

Mal wieder feines Ründchen im 7GB, allerdings muß ich schon sagen, daß
sobald einige Tomburger anwesend sind es mit der Gemütlichkeit schnell vorbei ist.
Egal, war trotzdem sehr spaßig!
Gute Nacht und Gruß
Barbara


----------



## Freckles (10. August 2010)

Ja, genau, eine wirklich schöne Runde. Ok, was anstrengend, aber ich muss zugeben, ich hatte zu spät vorm Start gegessen .

Vielen Dank dem Guide/den Guides (wer war das denn jetzt eigentlich? ) und der Truppe.

Es hat mal wieder total Spaß gemacht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## meg-71 (10. August 2010)

Mir hats auch spaß gemacht. War schön auch mal das Siebengebirge kennen zu lehrnen. Und Tomburger ich weiß jetzt nicht wer damit gemeint ist.
 Die machen zwar tempo aber mit Plattfüßen und Rep.-Pausen sorgen die auch dafür das der Schnitt stimmt.
Gruß Michael


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. August 2010)

Ich fand es auch sehr schön gestern. Dank an alle die dabei waren.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Sechser (11. August 2010)

War klasse ... und dann wieder zu Hause, bevor der Regen hier einsetzte. Perfekt!


----------



## LukePC (11. August 2010)

Jo schöne Runde, aber langsam muss man ja wieder die ganze Beleuchtung "mitschleppen" um die letzte Abfahrt auch noch richtig zu genießen


In  unten gibts die (relativ kurze da fast ganz auf dem PDA geschriebene) Storry meiner verkürzten Tour:
http://mitglied.multimania.de/lukepc.../MTB/index.php

Vielleicht kennt ja der ein oder andere auch die ein oder andere Stelle 

PS: doofer Link und doofer Server für'n Bilderupload :-(


----------



## Daywalker74 (11. August 2010)

Nabend!

Wollte mich nochmals bei den viiiiiieeeeelllleeennn Pannenhelfern von gestern bedanken. Ohne Euch wäre ich platt gewesen. Aber gleichzeitig beide Reifen plattzufahren......das ist wie ein sechser im Lotto. Zum glück hat das MTB "nur" zwei Räder. 
Hatte ja noch ne Heimfahrt mit dem Auto vor mir. Die Räder haben gehalten

Ciao Thomas


----------



## Trekki (12. August 2010)

Uns was war mit der VR Bremse passiert?


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Uns was war mit der VR Bremse passiert?



Schaue gleich nach. Esse aber erstmal ein Stück Bratwursttorte


----------



## surftigresa (12. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Schaue gleich nach. Esse aber erstmal ein Stück Bratwursttorte


 
Was ist das denn leckeres . Verkauft Ihr so etwas im Toom?????

Gruss,
Melanie, die sich weil krank schon 4 Tage nicht mehr austoben durfte


----------



## Daywalker74 (12. August 2010)

Trekki schrieb:


> Uns was war mit der VR Bremse passiert?



So, Kolben zurückgestellt und jetzt kann ich den Bremshebel voll durchziehen. So eine sch......

@Melanie:Jau, ist was ganz feines. Sehr sehr gut gegen Erkältung


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (12. August 2010)

Was ist denn mit dem Entlüftungskit von Deinem Bruder????? Einfach die Anleitung befolgen. Habe sogar ich geschafft!


----------



## Redfraggle (12. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Gruss,
> Melanie, die sich weil krank schon 4 Tage nicht mehr austoben durfte



Du solltest ja auch nicht unterwasser fahrradfahren, das kann nicht gut-
gehen 

!


----------



## Freckles (13. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> Melanie, die sich weil krank schon 4 Tage nicht mehr austoben durfte



Oh nein, ich wünsch dir gute Besserung, Melanie!

Alles Gute,
Angela


----------



## surftigresa (13. August 2010)

So ist das, wenn man so klein ist. Da ist schnell "Melanie unter"..... 

@Angela,
Danke, kann ich gebrauchen....


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. August 2010)

surftigresa schrieb:


> So ist das, wenn man so klein ist. Da ist schnell "Melanie unter".....
> 
> @Angela,
> Danke, kann ich gebrauchen....



Wie sieht es denn jetzt mit deinem Urlaub aus??


----------



## Merlin (13. August 2010)

Mal kurz in eigener Sache:

Da ich vor zwei Wochen ja das Remedy als Komplettrad gekauft habe, hätte ich von meinem "alten" Trek noch einige Teile über, die nicht übernommen werden. Sollte jemand was brauchen, bitte melden. 

Ansonsten freut sich eBay drüber.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## surftigresa (13. August 2010)

Der wird jetzt etwas später angetreten.... und wenn nötig die ersten Tage halt im Schongang 
Das ist halt der Vorteil gegenüber einem Alpencross.


----------



## Dröni (14. August 2010)

Hy,

bin neu in Bonn und habe den Tip bekommen, dass sich immer Dienstags eine Gruppe am T-Campus trifft, um ne Runde zu fahren. Wenn dem so ist würde ich mich da gerne mal anschließen. 

Weiß aber nicht, ob das hier der richtige Thread dafür ist.

Gruß Dröni


----------



## Redfraggle (14. August 2010)

Dröni schrieb:


> Hy,
> 
> bin neu in Bonn und habe den Tip bekommen, dass sich immer Dienstags eine Gruppe am T-Campus trifft, um ne Runde zu fahren. Wenn dem so ist würde ich mich da gerne mal anschließen.
> 
> ...



Ist es nicht.Die Nachtbiker treffen sich bei T-Mobile, die Gemütlichfahrer, die gar nicht mehr sooo gemütlich unterwegs sind, treffen sich meist am Park and Ride Parkplatz gegenüber der U-Bahnhaltestelle Ramersdorf und dann geht´s über den Ennert ins 7GB.Tag und Zeitpunkt sind die gleichen.


----------



## Merlin (15. August 2010)

Oh Mann, die Vorhersage für die kommende Woche sieht ja zum abgewöhnen aus.

Ich stelle erstmal nix rein, bei dem Siff wird wohl auch niemand fahren wollen?


----------



## Redfraggle (15. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oh Mann, die Vorhersage für die kommende Woche sieht ja zum abgewöhnen aus.
> 
> Ich stelle erstmal nix rein, bei dem Siff wird wohl auch niemand fahren wollen?



Fahre, wenn es das Wetter zulässt, fremd.
Im Heimrevier mit den JFFR!


----------



## Freckles (15. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Oh Mann, die Vorhersage für die kommende Woche sieht ja zum abgewöhnen aus.
> 
> Ich stelle erstmal nix rein, bei dem Siff wird wohl auch niemand fahren wollen?



Wir können ja direkt in den Biergarten bzw. Lokal fahren


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Wir können ja direkt in den Biergarten bzw. Lokal fahren



Hobbyalkoholiker oder was


----------



## Freckles (15. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hobbyalkoholiker oder was



Nur wenn es regnet wie aus Kübeln, sonst lieber Bikerin 

... und anschließend Biergarten


----------



## Stunt-beck (15. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Nur wenn es regnet wie aus Kübeln, sonst lieber Bikerin
> 
> ... und anschließend Biergarten



ah ja wenns regnet aus Kübeln dann auch gleich aus den selben trinken verstehe


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2010)

Da ich wohl nur morgen zum radeln komme, werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Sollte Jemand Lust haben mit zu fahren dann kann man sich bei mir melden. Fahre ansonsten bei vor der Haustüre los. Kann aber auch in die 7 Berge kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (16. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Da ich wohl nur morgen zum radeln komme, werde ich auf jeden Fall fahren. Sollte Jemand Lust haben mit zu fahren dann kann man sich bei mir melden. Fahre ansonsten bei vor der Haustüre los. Kann aber auch in die 7 Berge kommen.



Laut Vorhersage soll es auch ab 14:00/15:00 aufhören zu regnen . Dann wäre wohl Nachtigallental angesagt, oder? 18:30?


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Laut Vorhersage soll es auch ab 14:00/15:00 aufhören zu regnen . Dann wäre wohl Nachtigallental angesagt, oder? 18:30?



Bin raus! Bin heute bei RR-Fahren "schon wieder" naß geworden Werde morgen mal das Runde ins Eckige schießen. Viel spaß im Schlamm


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Laut Vorhersage soll es auch ab 14:00/15:00 aufhören zu regnen . Dann wäre wohl Nachtigallental angesagt, oder? 18:30?



Ok dann um 18 Uhr 30 Nachtigallental sollte es zu sehr regnen können wir uns ja anschließend trocken rubbeln


----------



## Daywalker74 (16. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ok dann um 18 Uhr 30 Nachtigallental sollte es zu sehr regnen können wir uns ja anschließend trocken rubbeln



Der Bäcker mal wieder *augenverdreh*


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. August 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Der Bäcker mal wieder *augenverdreh*



was ist los willst du jetzt doch lieber biken


----------



## Freckles (17. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ok dann um 18 Uhr 30 Nachtigallental sollte es zu sehr regnen können wir uns ja anschließend trocken rubbeln



Hach, schöööön war's mal wieder, wenn auch nass ... und der Peter geht auch endlich mal fast freiwillig ins Bett .

Danke!!

PS: Wo hattest du eigentlich das Handtuch???


----------



## Merlin (17. August 2010)

Ihr wart echt unterwegs? Wow!

Keinen Bock auf Modder im Moment...


----------



## Freckles (17. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr wart echt unterwegs? Wow!
> 
> Keinen Bock auf Modder im Moment...




Jepp, mein Sohn brauchte Auslauf .


----------



## john_sales (17. August 2010)

Hat sich wirklich gelohnt heute zu fahren, ich war mit den Nachtbikern unterwegs.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ihr wart echt unterwegs? Wow!
> 
> Keinen Bock auf Modder im Moment...



Welcher Modder? Der Boden war sehr schön griffig.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. August 2010)

Hallo Tom das war gestern wirklich nicht so schlimm. Als wir los sind hat es nicht geregnet. Erst als wir zur Löwenburg gekommen sind fing es wieder an. Aber da war ja fast alles gefahren. Angela und Peter sind dann in den Zug. So mußte nur ich durch den Regen nach Hause. Aber zur Zeit geht das ja noch er ist ja warm.

Grüße Micha


----------



## shmee (18. August 2010)

Es reißt ja grad auf und für morgen ist ja auch nicht allzu schlechtes Wetter vorausgesagt. Hat denn jemand Bock, Donnerstag so 18:30 ab Ramersdorf nen Ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## Freckles (18. August 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Es reißt ja grad auf und für morgen ist ja auch nicht allzu schlechtes Wetter vorausgesagt. Hat denn jemand Bock, Donnerstag so 18:30 ab Ramersdorf nen Ründchen zu drehen?



Das hört sich gut an . 

Würde dann wieder mit meinem Sohn kommen, vielleicht auch mit meiner Tochter, wenn ich sie überreden kann. Falls wir dann zu langsam sind, könnten wir auch allein weiterfahren.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. August 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Es reißt ja grad auf und für morgen ist ja auch nicht allzu schlechtes Wetter vorausgesagt. Hat denn jemand Bock, Donnerstag so 18:30 ab Ramersdorf nen Ründchen zu drehen?


----------



## Merlin (18. August 2010)

Freitag ginge bei mir vielleicht...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## shmee (18. August 2010)

Freitag ist bei mir wieder schlecht. :/

Ich würde dann einfach mal sagen, morgen 18:30 in Ramersdorf. @Angela: werde es gemütlich angehen, wollte eher hier und da noch mal was Technik üben.


----------



## Sechser (18. August 2010)

Vielleicht stoße ich auch dazu, bin mir aber nicht sicher, ob ich das schaffe.


----------



## Redfraggle (18. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Freitag ginge bei mir vielleicht...



Bei mir auch!
Laß uns Freitag nochmal kurzschließen, dann wissen wir auch, ob die Wetter-
frösche Recht behalten.


----------



## Freckles (18. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Freitag ginge bei mir vielleicht...



Jo, Freitag ginge bei mir/uns auch soweit ich das sehen kann


----------



## Freckles (18. August 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Freitag ist bei mir wieder schlecht. :/
> 
> Ich würde dann einfach mal sagen, morgen 18:30 in Ramersdorf. @Angela: werde es gemütlich angehen, wollte eher hier und da noch mal was Technik üben.



Super, das hört sich gut an. Dann sehen wir uns morgen um 18:30!

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (19. August 2010)

So, wettertechnisch soll es ja klasse werden.

Wer hätte denn am Freitag Lust zu einer Feierabendrunde ab Ramersdorf?


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, wettertechnisch soll es ja klasse werden.
> 
> Wer hätte denn am Freitag Lust zu einer Feierabendrunde ab Ramersdorf?



Ich Nach so einem sch...Tag wie heute. Muß aufs Rad morgen.


----------



## Freckles (19. August 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Es reißt ja grad auf und für morgen ist ja auch nicht allzu schlechtes Wetter vorausgesagt. Hat denn jemand Bock, Donnerstag so 18:30 ab Ramersdorf nen Ründchen zu drehen?



Das war eine schöne Feierabentour heute! Mit relativ trockenen Trails, Sonnenuntergang und allem drum und dran . Nur die leckeren Teilchen/Brötchen haben gefehlt! 

Vielen Dank!









Sonnenuntergang am Petersberg, hier wurden wir sogar von ein paar netten Leuten gefragt, ob wir auch hier Urlaub machen .


----------



## Daywalker74 (19. August 2010)

[/QUOTE]


----------



## Freckles (19. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, wettertechnisch soll es ja klasse werden.
> 
> Wer hätte denn am Freitag Lust zu einer Feierabendrunde ab Ramersdorf?



Wie schon gesagt, wir sind dabei!  Und falls es für Rosi zu schnell wird, fahren wir dann separat weiter. 

Kommst du dann mit deinem neuen Bike?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (20. August 2010)

-


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2010)

So, nochmal Planänderung: Bin heute mit ziemlichem Ping im Rücken aufgewacht, warum auch immer. Jedenfalls hat mir meine kleine "Testfahrt" zur Arbeit mitgeteilt, dass die gestreckte Sitzposition nicht die Angenehmste ist. 

Ergo: Ich bin heute abend nicht auf dem Rad...


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, nochmal Planänderung: Bin heute mit ziemlichem Ping im Rücken aufgewacht, warum auch immer. Jedenfalls hat mir meine kleine "Testfahrt" zur Arbeit mitgeteilt, dass die gestreckte Sitzposition nicht die Angenehmste ist.
> 
> Ergo: Ich bin heute abend nicht auf dem Rad...



Tom wie alt warst du nochmal??


----------



## Freckles (20. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, nochmal Planänderung: Bin heute mit ziemlichem Ping im Rücken aufgewacht, warum auch immer. Jedenfalls hat mir meine kleine "Testfahrt" zur Arbeit mitgeteilt, dass die gestreckte Sitzposition nicht die Angenehmste ist.
> 
> Ergo: Ich bin heute abend nicht auf dem Rad...



Ohje, du Ärmster! Gute Besserung auf jeden Fall!

Will denn sonst jemand?

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (20. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Tom wie alt warst du nochmal??


 
Ja ja, wer den Schaden hat. Lacht ihr nur.


----------



## sun909 (20. August 2010)

Tom, lass den Staffelstab schön liegen! 

gute Besserung...


----------



## Redfraggle (20. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, nochmal Planänderung: Bin heute mit ziemlichem Ping im Rücken aufgewacht, warum auch immer. Jedenfalls hat mir meine kleine "Testfahrt" zur Arbeit mitgeteilt, dass die gestreckte Sitzposition nicht die Angenehmste ist.
> 
> Ergo: Ich bin heute abend nicht auf dem Rad...



Gute Besserung und Thermacarepflaster kann ich empfehlen!


Freckles schrieb:


> Will denn sonst jemand?
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela



Nutze das schöne Wetter um ein bißchen RR zufahren, als kleine Vorbereitung für Sonntag!


----------



## Merlin (21. August 2010)

So, noch ein Versuch: Hätte jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ein lockeres Ründchen? Start so am späten Vormittag...


----------



## Tazz (21. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, noch ein Versuch: Hätte jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ein lockeres Ründchen? Start so am späten Vormittag...




Wann hattest Du denn so geplant ? und wo ? 7Gebirge ? ........ oder wie ?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (21. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, noch ein Versuch: Hätte jemand am Sonntag Lust auf ein lockeres Ründchen? Start so am späten Vormittag...



Hört sich joot an . Wann und wo dachtest du denn?


----------



## Merlin (21. August 2010)

@Tazz: 7Gebirge war angedacht, aber eher im südlichen Bad Honnefer Teil, da es dort deutlich leerer ist. Treffpunkt wäre aber z.B. Königswinter.

Zeit...bin total variabel und will nicht zu früh los, vielleicht so ab 12 Uhr? Die Anwesenheit des Team III wäre natürlich was tolles...


----------



## Freckles (21. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> @Tazz: 7Gebirge war angedacht, aber eher im südlichen Bad Honnefer Teil, da es dort deutlich leerer ist. Treffpunkt wäre aber z.B. Königswinter.
> 
> Zeit...bin total variabel und will nicht zu früh los, vielleicht so ab 12 Uhr? Die Anwesenheit des Team III wäre natürlich was tolles...



Also ich wäre auch interessiert, die Gegend ist mir noch recht unbekannt . Meine Tochter wird nicht mitkommen, da sie anderweitig verabredet ist, mein Sohn will es sich noch überlegen, aber der fährt mindestens das, was ich auch fahren würde (ist halt angstfrei ) und kann das Tempo auch mithalten.

Schönen Abend noch,
Angela


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2010)

Sorry Leute , war bis gerade nicht am Platz 

Hab gerade leider keinen Überblick was wer wo fährt ....

Team III ist nur in Stücken wenn dabei, also Jens und Renate sind vom Team nur übrig der Rest ist in Urlaub  , nicht da   Ralf und Wolfgang tummeln sich mit Schnegge in anderen Gefilden  

Aber zwischen 12.00 Uhr-13.00 Uhr ist Super und ich würde mich glaub ich freuen mit euch ne Runde zu drehen 

Liebe Grüße
Tazz


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2010)

ich würde auch gerne dazu stoßen wann wollt ihr denn los? Ich würde dann noch was spielen gehen.


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2010)

Nachtigallental 12:30 Uhr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (22. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Nachtigallental 12:30 Uhr



Ganz genau. Und für die Beueler 11:50 Uhr am Chinaschiff. Wir fahren dann bis KöWi am Rhein entlang und dann Richtung Bad Honnef durchs 7GB.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2010)

Dann könnten wir uns doch am Milchhäuschen treffen oder?


----------



## Merlin (22. August 2010)

Das wäre möglich. Ich denke, wir sind kurz vor 13 Uhr dort.


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2010)

Ok dann treffen wir uns dort.


----------



## shmee (22. August 2010)

So, kurzfristig auch noch entschlossen mitzukommen. 

Bin dann 11:50 am Chinaschiff.


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2010)

Also wenn es gleich Regnen sollte ...........

Habe gerade eine Blick auf Wetter-Online gewagt 

Team III ist jedenfalls nicht Schuld  , wir wären aber Regen tauglich


----------



## Merlin (22. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Also wenn es gleich Regnen sollte ...........



Ach was, papperlapapp.


----------



## Sechser (22. August 2010)

Und? Seid ihr schon nass geworden? 
Ich komme gerade aus der Dusche, da fällt hier das Wasser eimerweise vom Himmel!

War richtig schön heute, wenn auch teilweise etwas viel mit Wanderern und Spaziergängern durchsetzt.


----------



## Merlin (22. August 2010)

Ob du es glaubst oder nicht....nein, wir sind trocken geblieben. Es scheint hier mehr gekübelt zu haben als in Bad Honnef. Wir hatten leichten Regen, aber zu der Zeit waren wir unter einem dichten Blätterdach.


----------



## ultra2 (22. August 2010)

Ja, nett und vor allem trocken wars. Wenn auch nicht für jeden.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (22. August 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Und? Seid ihr schon nass geworden?
> Ich komme gerade aus der Dusche, da fällt hier das Wasser eimerweise vom Himmel!
> 
> War richtig schön heute, wenn auch teilweise etwas viel mit Wanderern und Spaziergängern durchsetzt.



Ja, es war rischtisch herrrlisch wieder heute . Vielen Dank an die tolle Truppe! Irgendwie habe ich nur Fotos von Biergärten und Pausen .... 



 




 




 



Falls sich jemand hier nicht sehen möchte bitte ich um kurze Nachricht


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. August 2010)

Schöne Bilder. Wer ist denn der dreckiger Kerl da?


----------



## Sechser (22. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Schöne Bilder. Wer ist denn der dreckiger Kerl da?



Wie ich sehe, habt ihr noch viel Spaß gehabt ...


----------



## Tazz (22. August 2010)

Die schöneren Fotos hat Angela,....... aber ich hab auch was Geknipst 

Sogar ein paar Fotos wo der Biker in die Kurbel tritt 











Vielen Dank für die nette Tour mit euch  , es hat mir viel Spaß gemacht 

Ich komme wieder


----------



## BulliOlli (22. August 2010)

Ja, war 'ne häärrlische Tour. Wirklich schöne Trails

Hoffe, ihr seit alle noch trocken nach Hause gekommen. Im Moment kübelt es hier (= Kölns wilder Osten) wie aus Kübeln


----------



## Handlampe (23. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


>




Micha....hast du dich wieder mal zur Schere gemacht...


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Micha....hast du dich wieder mal zur Schere gemacht...



Na wollen wir es mal so ausdrücken. Kurz vorher wurden wir von Wanderern für Wildschweine gehalt. Da dachte ich dann muß man auch mal im Schlamm suhlen!!!!


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Na wollen wir es mal so ausdrücken. Kurz vorher wurden wir von Wanderern für Wildschweine gehalt. Da dachte ich dann muß man auch mal im Schlamm suhlen!!!!


Hat mein schmutziger Kurier das Paket zugestellt ?


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> ​Hat mein schmutziger Kurier das Paket zugestellt ?



Er hat es versucht, hat aber leider die Kundin nicht angetroffen. Ich habe ihr aber schon mitgeteilt das, daß Paket nun bei mir ist. 
Deine Kundin hat sich auch schon bei dir bedankt. Allerdings bei den Tomburgern.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tazz (23. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Er hat es versucht, hat aber leider die Kundin nicht angetroffen. Ich habe ihr aber schon mitgeteilt das, daß Paket nun bei mir ist.
> Deine Kundin hat sich auch schon bei dir bedankt. Allerdings bei den Tomburgern.




Vielen Dank nochmal für's übermitteln  

Dann geh ich jetzt mal zu den Tomburgern


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

Tazz schrieb:


> Vielen Dank nochmal für's übermitteln
> 
> Dann geh ich jetzt mal zu den Tomburgern



Gerne doch, für schöne Frauen doch immer

Viel Spass bei uns


----------



## Tazz (23. August 2010)

dank schön


----------



## yogi71 (23. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Gerne doch, für schöne Frauen doch immer
> 
> Viel Spass bei uns




Nee Nee so ein Schlei.....


----------



## Merlin (23. August 2010)

Handlampe schrieb:


> Micha....hast du dich wieder mal zur Schere gemacht...




Sagen wir so, er konnte sich bei der Querung des Grenzbaches nicht entscheiden:

NRW....Rheinland Pfalz....NRW.....Rheinland Pfalz....NRRRRRRRRRRRR....autsch!


----------



## yogi71 (23. August 2010)

Wo isser denn dann gelandet??? NRW oder Rheinland Pfalz?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wo isser denn dann gelandet??? NRW oder Rheinland Pfalz?



Na du kannst Fragen stellen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

Was ist denn nun mit Morgen? Das Wetter soll ja trocken werden.


----------



## ultra2 (23. August 2010)

yogi71 schrieb:


> Wo isser denn dann gelandet??? NRW oder Rheinland Pfalz?



Ich glaube es war NRW, roch aber nach Pfalz.


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Ich glaube es war NRW, roch aber nach Pfalz.



Das hast du schön gesagt


----------



## yogi71 (23. August 2010)




----------



## Merlin (23. August 2010)

Ja, ich würde auch sagen, es kommt drauf an, welches Körperteil gewertet wird. 

A propos, das war übrigens ein 1a-super-duper Käfer mit der Haltungsnote 10,0. Und dazu noch in super-slow-motion vorgetragen. 

Das hätte selbst die Rebecca nicht mehr besser machen können. 


Wegen morgen: Habe noch die Prognosen abgewartet, sieht aber top aus. Hier der Termin:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10707


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Ja, ich würde auch sagen, es kommt drauf an, welches Körperteil gewertet wird.
> 
> A propos, das war übrigens ein 1a-super-duper Käfer mit der Haltungsnote 10,0. Und dazu noch in super-slow-motion vorgetragen.
> 
> ...



Das wäre eigentlich auch was für dich gewesen Tom. So eine Schlammpackung wirkt Wunder wenn man Rücken hat.


----------



## Merlin (23. August 2010)

Aber muss der Schlamm dann nicht warm sein?

Ich meine, die Barbara hat irgendwas von Wärmkissen erzählt...


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Aber muss der Schlamm dann nicht warm sein?
> 
> Ich meine, die Barbara hat irgendwas von Wärmkissen erzählt...



ich kann nicht behaupten das der Schlamm kalt war


----------



## Stunt-beck (24. August 2010)

Hallo Barbara wie sieht es aus fährst du heute Abend mit. Wenn ja sollen wir dich mitnehmen?

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Redfraggle (24. August 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hallo Barbara wie sieht es aus fährst du heute Abend mit. Wenn ja sollen wir dich mitnehmen?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Hi Micha,
bin noch unentschlossen, da wir am Samstag an meinem Rädchen geschraubt haben und ich nicht weiß, ob 7GB für ne Probefahrt zuviel ist.
Wenn´s Material dann nicht hält, wäre nicht so gut!
Falls ich mitkomme, rufe ich nochmal an!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## Freckles (24. August 2010)

Treffpunkt um 18:10 am Chinaschiff für die Beueler Fraktion heute abend?

Bis dahin,
Angela


----------



## Tobert (24. August 2010)

Muss leider arbeiten heute abend.
Ich wollte aber morgen (Mi) vormittags und tagsüber fahren. Hat jemand Interesse/Zeit/Lust?

Grüße!
Tobi


----------



## john_sales (24. August 2010)

Wetter sieht gut aus, also ich bin dann mal kurz nach 6 beim Chinesendampfer.


----------



## Merlin (24. August 2010)

Ich bin auch am Chinaschiff...


----------



## john_sales (24. August 2010)

Wer plättet eigentlich immer meine Reifen...............................


----------



## Merlin (28. August 2010)

Wer von den Bonnern rollt morgen zum TT Auswärtsspiel mit dem Rad an?

Treffpunkt für alle Interessenten: 10.15 Uhr am Chinaschiff bzw. 10:30 Uhr unter der Südbrücke (Bonner Rheinseite).


----------



## Merlin (29. August 2010)

Hmm, die nächste Woche lässt sich wettertechnisch noch nicht so recht in die Karten schauen. Also warten wir mal ab...


----------



## MTBKäfer (29. August 2010)

So ich habe heute meinen letzten Triathlonwettkampf gemacht (und auch schon wieder 2 Mal auf dem MTB gesessen), wäre also auch wieder am start .... äh, wenn es regnet, dann allerdings eher nicht !


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (30. August 2010)

Hallo Käfer,

dass ist schön zu hören. Ich hoffe, die Saison war erfolgreich und du bist zufrieden?

Tja, bei Regen wollen wir momentan auch nicht, deswegen muss man diese Woche erstmal abwarten.


----------



## MTBKäfer (30. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hallo Käfer,
> 
> dass ist schön zu hören. Ich hoffe, die Saison war erfolgreich und du bist zufrieden?
> 
> Tja, bei Regen wollen wir momentan auch nicht, deswegen muss man diese Woche erstmal abwarten.



Jaaa, es war die Saison meines Lebens, eigentlich müßte ich jetzt aufhören !
Bei dem was da letzte Nacht noch runter gekommen ist, mag ich gar nicht dran denken wie es im 7Gebirge aussieht *ihhhgitt* ....


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Jaaa, es war die Saison meines Lebens, eigentlich müßte ich jetzt aufhören !
> Bei dem was da letzte Nacht noch runter gekommen ist, mag ich gar nicht dran denken wie es im 7Gebirge aussieht *ihhhgitt* ....


 
Bist du denn auf Hawaii gewesen?

Wird auf jeden Fall Zeit, dass du mal wieder bei einem Ründchen dabei bist...


----------



## MTBKäfer (30. August 2010)

Nein Hawaii habe ich knapp verpaßt, hat mich aber aufgrund des sehr guten Rennergebnisses nicht weiter geärgert !
Nächste Saison werde ich keinen Ironman machen, sondern plane ein wenig mehr MTB zu fahren. Werde also jetzt wieder häufig dabei sein !! FREUE MICH SCHON!!


----------



## Merlin (30. August 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Nächste Saison werde ich keinen Ironman machen, sondern plane ein wenig mehr MTB zu fahren. Werde also jetzt wieder häufig dabei sein !! FREUE MICH SCHON!!


 
Sehr gut...


----------



## Tobert (30. August 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
werde Sonntag zum Gallahaan fahren und könnte noch jemanden im Auto mitnehmen. 
Startzeiten und Infos hier: http://www.mtb-gallahaan-trail.de/
Ich bin für die mittlere Distanz angemeldet (43km, 1050HM).
Abfahrt in KöWi wäre So um 8:00.
Falls Interesse einfach per PN melden!

Fährt morgen jemand? Es soll ja (von oben) trocken bleiben ... Ich werde tagsüber fahren, wäre aber auch abends dabei.

Tobi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (30. August 2010)

Also ich nicht, ist mir momentan alles zu unsicher bzw. zu nass (von unten). Warten wir ab, was die zweite Wochenhälfte bringt...


----------



## Redfraggle (30. August 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Also ich nicht, ist mir momentan alles zu unsicher bzw. zu nass (von unten). Warten wir ab, was die zweite Wochenhälfte bringt...



Also ich würde auch sagen, wir geben dem Wald wenigstens einen Tag Zeit
um ein bißchen trockener zu werden.


----------



## Freckles (31. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch sagen, wir geben dem Wald wenigstens einen Tag Zeit
> um ein bißchen trockener zu werden.



Also steht heute nichts an, ist das richtig?


----------



## Merlin (31. August 2010)

Richtig...


----------



## Redfraggle (31. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Also steht heute nichts an, ist das richtig?



Aber wir könnten ja Mittwoch....?!


----------



## Freckles (31. August 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Also ich würde auch sagen, wir geben dem Wald wenigstens einen Tag Zeit
> um ein bißchen trockener zu werden.





Redfraggle schrieb:


> Aber wir könnten ja Mittwoch....?!



Mittwoch klappt bei mir nicht, aber Donnerstag oder Freitag geht .


----------



## Redfraggle (31. August 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Mittwoch klappt bei mir nicht, aber Donnerstag oder Freitag geht .



Wär´mir auch recht!
Äh,also nur Donnerstag, da Freitag für Finale alles klar gemacht wird; 
ich freu mich, auch auf euch dann!


----------



## Merlin (31. August 2010)

Donnerstag könne wir mal festhalten, sieht auch bei mir ganz rosig aus.


----------



## Merlin (1. September 2010)

Also, machen wir den Donnerstag doch mal konkret:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10743


----------



## LukePC (1. September 2010)

schade, dass ich Sonntag verpennt hab und Dienstag zu nass war (war's wirklich so übel?).

Ich hoffe ich bin Morgen rechtzeitig von meiner Tour mit den dünnen Reifen zurück. Wenn nicht - wartet nicht zu lang auf mich


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (1. September 2010)

Für die Beueler: 18.10 Uhr am China Dampfer?


----------



## Freckles (2. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Für die Beueler: 18.10 Uhr am China Dampfer?



Jepp, ich werde dort sein .


----------



## shmee (2. September 2010)

Jup, bin ich dabei.


----------



## Redfraggle (2. September 2010)

Ich bin leider ´raus, bin im Urlaubsvorbereitungsstress!
Euch viel Spaß und bis in 2 Wochen!
Lg. Barbara


----------



## LukePC (2. September 2010)

Schön wars - nur etwas duster gegen Ende...
China-Lampen gibts die hier:
3 Mode:  http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.25149
5 Mode:  http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.30864
oder etwas flexibler aber zerbrechlicher?
http://www.dealextreme.com/details.dx/sku.36018

Sammelbestellung lohnt wohl echt nicht - schade

Baugleiche für mehr teuer Geld gibts sonst noch die MyTinySun oder Tesla von Lupine.

PS:
Hier gibts den Monster-Thread dazu:
http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=400020

und wenn ich das recht sehe, passt bei uns wohl nur das Ladeteil der 3 Mode (US-Stecker), nicht jedoch das der 5-Mode (UK-Stecker mit 3 Pins)...
Wie ist das denn bei den Leutz, die die Lampe schon haben? Passt das auch mid den komischen Pins in unsre Steckdose?


----------



## Freckles (2. September 2010)

Ja genau, es hat wieder richtig Spaß gemacht 

Dumm nur dass, ich dann irgendwann im Dunkeln stand . Habe die Lampe zu Hause noch mal ausprobiert: in aufgeladenem Zustand hält der Akku gute 10 Minuten und dann geht die Lampe direkt komplett aus ....


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2010)

Schick die Lampe komplett ein. Du kannst meine MyTiny solange haben.

Bliebe noch zu erwähnen, dass das Remedy gestern seinen Einstand gegeben hat und ich sehr angetan von dem Bike bin...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2010)

Und das trotz des Fox-Fahrwerks??


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2010)

Tja, kannst'de mal sehen. 

Das FOX Fahrwerk funktioniert sehr gut. Nur, um ganz ehrlich zu sein, kann ich keine Verbesserung gegenüber den mir bekannten Produkten einer schwäbischen Firma feststellen. Sprich, funktioniert beides auf gleich hohem Level, der FOX Hype ist übertrieben....


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> ...Sprich, funktioniert beides auf gleich hohem Level, der FOX Hype ist übertrieben....



Blasphemie


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2010)

Sei froh, dass so ein Kommentar überhaupt aus meinem Munde kommt...


----------



## ultra2 (3. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Sei froh, dass so ein Kommentar überhaupt aus meinem Munde kommt...



Als nächstes behauptest du das Liteville auch nur ein Fahrrad sei.


----------



## Merlin (3. September 2010)

Das sollen mal andere beurteilen, die so ein Ding fahren...


----------



## Stunt-beck (3. September 2010)

Das MTB-Team Schaumburg veranstaltet dieses We ein Downhill-Rennen wer hätte Lust dort hinzufahren?


----------



## Freckles (4. September 2010)

Sollten wir Dienstag nächste Woche auf Montag vorverlegen? Laut Wetterbericht soll es am Dienstag wieder regnen .... und Montag noch schön sein ... 

Wie schaut's aus bei euch am Montag? 

Schönen Abend noch,
Angela


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (5. September 2010)

Sehr gute Ideen. Wäre dafür. Ich stell was ein...


----------



## Merlin (5. September 2010)

Hier geht zum morgigen Montags-Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10762


----------



## Sechser (5. September 2010)

Ich kann leider nicht, viel Spaß morgen!


----------



## Freckles (5. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hier geht zum morgigen Montags-Termin: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10762



Kannst du mir deine 2. TinySun leihen, Tom? Meine wird morgen zur OP abgeholt .

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. September 2010)

Habe mich mal angemeldet, weiß aber nicht ob ich pünktlich bin. da ich noch zum Tierarzt muß.


----------



## Merlin (6. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Kannst du mir deine 2. TinySun leihen, Tom? Meine wird morgen zur OP abgeholt .
> 
> Ciao,
> Angela


 
Mach ich!


----------



## MTBKäfer (9. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Bist du denn auf Hawaii gewesen?
> 
> Wird auf jeden Fall Zeit, dass du mal wieder bei einem Ründchen dabei bist...





MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Nein Hawaii habe ich knapp verpaßt, hat mich aber aufgrund des sehr guten Rennergebnisses nicht weiter geärgert !
> Nächste Saison werde ich keinen Ironman machen, sondern plane ein wenig mehr MTB zu fahren. Werde also jetzt wieder häufig dabei sein !! FREUE MICH SCHON!!



So meine obrige Aussage ist nicht mehr ganz richtig, ich habe mich zwar nicht für die Ironman Weltmeisterschaft auf Big Island qualifiziert, dafür aber für die XTerra Weltmeisterschaft auf Maui ! Ich fliege also Ende Oktober doch noch nach Hawaii! Da dies swim, MTB, Crossrun ist werde ich nun noch ganz viel MTB fahren, je nachdem was der Trainingsplan sagt, hoffentlich auch mit Euch!! Aber definitiv bin ich dann Anfang November wieder regelmäßig dabei!!!

Viele Grüße vom Käfer!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> So meine obrige Aussage ist nicht mehr ganz richtig, ich habe mich zwar nicht für die Ironman Weltmeisterschaft auf Big Island qualifiziert, dafür aber für die XTerra Weltmeisterschaft auf Maui ! Ich fliege also Ende Oktober doch noch nach Hawaii! Da dies swim, MTB, Crossrun ist werde ich nun noch ganz viel MTB fahren, je nachdem was der Trainingsplan sagt, hoffentlich auch mit Euch!! Aber definitiv bin ich dann Anfang November wieder regelmäßig dabei!!!
> 
> Viele Grüße vom Käfer!!



Uns ist zu Ohren gekommen das du wegziehen willst. Was ist denn da dran? 
Wäre  schön wenn man dich mal wieder bei einer Abendrunde dabei hätte.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTBKäfer (9. September 2010)

Ja ich ziehe von Beuel nach Beuel , aber erst nächstes Jahr!

Fährt jemand Samstag Morgen oder/und irgendwann am Sonntag?


----------



## Merlin (9. September 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> So meine obrige Aussage ist nicht mehr ganz richtig, ich habe mich zwar nicht für die Ironman Weltmeisterschaft auf Big Island qualifiziert, dafür aber für die XTerra Weltmeisterschaft auf Maui ! Ich fliege also Ende Oktober doch noch nach Hawaii! Da dies swim, MTB, Crossrun ist werde ich nun noch ganz viel MTB fahren, je nachdem was der Trainingsplan sagt, hoffentlich auch mit Euch!! Aber definitiv bin ich dann Anfang November wieder regelmäßig dabei!!!
> 
> Viele Grüße vom Käfer!!



Na dann erstmal herzlichen Glückwunsch zum erreichten Saisonfinale. Ist ja echt klasse.

Und gut zu hören, dass du uns erhalten bleibst.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (9. September 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> Ja ich ziehe von Beuel nach Beuel , aber erst nächstes Jahr!
> 
> Fährt jemand Samstag Morgen oder/und irgendwann am Sonntag?



Melanie und ich wollten Sonntag fahren, aber das wird dir zu langsam sein.


----------



## MTBKäfer (10. September 2010)

Werde nun am Sonntag zum SebaMed Bike Day fahren !


----------



## Merlin (12. September 2010)

Huhu,

ich bin bis einschließlich Mittwoch ausser Gefecht, weil komplett verplant. Vielleicht geht am Donnerstag was....?


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. September 2010)

Also bei mir geht Donnerstag nicht. Ich würde aber gerne Dienstag fahren. Wer hätte denn Lust.

Ps.: es soll ja auch Leute geben die Dienstag und Donnerstag können oder?


----------



## Tobert (13. September 2010)

Ich wäre Dienstag dabei (ausser meine leichten Zahnschmerzen entwickeln sich in die "falsche" Richtung). Könnte allerdings wettertechnisch recht feucht werden.
Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht.


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. September 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich wäre Dienstag dabei (ausser meine leichten Zahnschmerzen entwickeln sich in die "falsche" Richtung). Könnte allerdings wettertechnisch recht feucht werden.
> Donnerstag kann ich leider nicht.



Da wären wir schon zwei


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. September 2010)

Dann würde ich doch sagen wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr 30 wie immer im Nachtigallental.

Ich setze aber auch noch was ins LMB


----------



## Tobert (14. September 2010)

Geht klar!


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. September 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Geht klar!



Ich bringe noch zwei Mann mit.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kurvenkratzer (14. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Dann würde ich doch sagen wir treffen uns um 18 Uhr 30 wie immer im Nachtigallental.
> 
> Ich setze aber auch noch was ins LMB



... da habe ich nichts gefunden, also versuche ich, um 18h30 am Nachtigallental zu sein


----------



## Stunt-beck (14. September 2010)

kurvenkratzer schrieb:


> ... da habe ich nichts gefunden, also versuche ich, um 18h30 am Nachtigallental zu sein



Ja habe ich auch vergessen, du weißt ja man wird älter. Freu mich bis später.


----------



## Merlin (16. September 2010)

Wer von den Verbliebenden hätte ggf. Interesse an einer Abendrunde am Freitag?


----------



## Stunt-beck (16. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Wer von den Verbliebenden hätte ggf. Interesse an einer Abendrunde am Freitag?



Interesse schon aber du weißt ja leider muß ich arbeiten


----------



## Merlin (16. September 2010)

Ich weis, bei dir ist der Freitag immer schlecht. Ich schaffe es aber leider nicht vorher...


----------



## MTBKäfer (16. September 2010)

Wann würdest denn morgen los fahren, bin nämlich Abends noch verplant?!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (16. September 2010)

Hmm, das wird schwierig. Ich denke, ich kann gegen 18 Uhr los.


----------



## LukePC (16. September 2010)

Ich glaub ich würd auch mitfahren - trotz leichter Erkältung... Man kann halt nicht immer nur still sitzen ;-)

Das Akku-Problem für den Halogenspot ist erstmal behoben, aber das China-Lämpchen zur Verstärkung ist noch nicht da


----------



## MTBKäfer (16. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hmm, das wird schwierig. Ich denke, ich kann gegen 18 Uhr los.



Das ist für mich leider zu spät! Na ja hoffentlich klappts nächste Woche ENDLICH mal wieder!!


----------



## LukePC (17. September 2010)

Entfällt dann wohl eher? Is vl auch besser so...


----------



## Merlin (17. September 2010)

Ja, ist gerade nicht sooo prickelnd draussen...


----------



## Merlin (19. September 2010)

So, der Termin für nächste Woche:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10834

Mit der Abendrunde am Dienstag wird der Herst dann wohl offiziell eingeläutet. Wir sollten daher den Sommer nochmal gebührend verabschieden....wie es sich gehört, im Biergarten. Also, steckt einen warmen Pullover ein!


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, der Termin für nächste Woche:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10834
> 
> Mit der Abendrunde am Dienstag wird der Herst dann wohl offiziell eingeläutet. Wir sollten daher den Sommer nochmal gebührend verabschieden....wie es sich gehört, im Biergarten. Also, steckt einen warmen Pullover ein!



Ich weiß noch nicht ob ich komme, werde vielleicht noch ein wenig exploren für Sonntag.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

Zwiebelkuchentour

Hier nochmal den Link zur Tour: www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10812


----------



## Tobert (20. September 2010)

Ich bin für die nächsten 2 Wochen raus. Muss arbeiten.

Leider muss ich auch am kommenden Sonntag schon nachmittags beruflich die Hufe  schwingen ... das heisst den Zwiebelkuchen werde ich wahrscheinlich  verpassen   ... Wenn's mir zeitlich nicht zu eng wird, tauche ich vielleicht noch spontan auf und nehm ein Stück Zwiebelkuchen mit auf die Hand mit. 

Ansonsten viel Spass!!
Tobi


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich bin für die nächsten 2 Wochen raus. Muss arbeiten.
> 
> Leider muss ich auch am kommenden Sonntag schon nachmittags beruflich die Hufe  schwingen ... das heisst den Zwiebelkuchen werde ich wahrscheinlich  verpassen   ... Wenn's mir zeitlich nicht zu eng wird, tauche ich vielleicht noch spontan auf und nehm ein Stück Zwiebelkuchen mit auf die Hand mit.
> 
> ...



Wann mußt du denn weg?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tobert (20. September 2010)

Ich müsste so ca. 15:00..16:00 die "Veranstaltung" verlassen. Genaueres klärt sich erst noch. Ich meld mich nochmal, sobald ich mehr weiß.


----------



## Stunt-beck (20. September 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich müsste so ca. 15:00..16:00 die "Veranstaltung" verlassen. Genaueres klärt sich erst noch. Ich meld mich nochmal, sobald ich mehr weiß.



Also ich denke dann könnte es mit dem Stück Zwiebelkuchen hinhauen


----------



## Sechser (20. September 2010)

Ich muss leider auch auf den Zwiebelkuchen-Tour verzichten. 
Meine Frau hat mich schon verplant ...

Morgen kann ich auch nicht  genau genommen kann ich die nächsten 10 Dienstage nicht ... 
Hat vielleicht jemand Lust, am Mittwoch abend im 7gb zu fahren?


----------



## Merlin (20. September 2010)

Leute, wie wärs denn mal wieder mit nem gemütlichen Stammtisch?

Alles weitere in diesem Thread: http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=86152&page=26


----------



## Stunt-beck (21. September 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Ich muss leider auch auf den Zwiebelkuchen-Tour verzichten.
> Meine Frau hat mich schon verplant ...
> 
> Morgen kann ich auch nicht  genau genommen kann ich die nächsten 10 Dienstage nicht ...
> Hat vielleicht jemand Lust, am Mittwoch abend im 7gb zu fahren?



Da lässt sich bestimmt mal ein Termin finden. Diesen Mittwoch kann ich allerdings nicht.

Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (21. September 2010)

Scheint (noch) niemand den Herbst zu wollen...nun denn, habe den Termin heute abend gecancelt, da ich der einzige Mitfahrer gewesen wäre.


----------



## LukePC (21. September 2010)

Und ich wollte mein brandneues Licht doch noch auf auf ner richtigen Tour testen (bin nur noch nicht zum Anmelden gekommen ).

Gestern auf der Testfahrt hat die "Mätschig Schein" ganz gut mit dem Halogenspot (der noch spottiger ist) harmoniert 

Ich glaub nen Stammtisch wäre mir zu bewegungsarm. Aber im Winter vl ne gute Alternative.
Was wäre denn mit morgen (Mittwoch) im 7GB? Ich will da aber nix versprechen, weil das Wetter so aussah, als könnte man nochmal spontan 3 Tage "rumkringeln". Rheinsteig und vl Wiedtal fallen mir da grad spontan ein...


----------



## DrZulo (21. September 2010)

Schade, dass der Termin gecancelt wurde...  Kann man dich noch mal umstimmen wegen heute Abend? Wollte heute gerne kommen, habe es aber bisher versäumt, mich einzutragen.... 

Liebe Grüße,

DrZulo


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2010)

Herrlich war es gestern Abend. Nochmal ärmellos gefahren. Super Aussichten, ein perfekter Radabend.

Grüße Micha


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (22. September 2010)

Heute auch ... war gerade im Kottenforst  ärmellos (zum letzten Mal??)  herrlich!!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (22. September 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Heute auch ... war gerade im Kottenforst  ärmellos (zum letzten Mal??)  herrlich!!!



Na das wollen wir doch nicht hoffen kommt doch noch der goldene Oktober


----------



## Marc B (22. September 2010)

Yeeeha, der Oktober wird "golden" - hoffe ich zumindest


----------



## Daywalker74 (22. September 2010)

Hi!

War bis eben im 7.Gebirge unterwegs. Einfach nur TOP. Man konnte noch kurz fahren, obwohl es schon dunkel war. Superwarm

Wer morgen kann, sollte(MUSS) auf jedenfall aufs Rad. Morgen nochmal schön. 12 Sonnenstunden und bis zu 24 Grad warm. Goooooiiiiiiiiilllllllll !!!!!


Ciao Thomas


----------



## Freckles (22. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Herrlich war es gestern Abend. Nochmal ärmellos gefahren. Super Aussichten, ein perfekter Radabend.
> 
> Grüße Micha


 
Jo, dat wor et! Hier noch ein paar Bilder von der Zwiebelkuchen-Explorertour:

Herrlicher Sonnenschein am Anfang ...  




... doch die Schatten wurden länger ...
 





... der Mond ging auf ...




... und irgendwann war es dann Zeit, dat Jäckschen und dat Lämpschen rauszuholen .
http://fotos.mtb-news.de/p/747531


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

Sehr schöne Bilder, Nääääääääääääää wat war dat doch schööööööööööön


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Hi!
> 
> War bis eben im 7.Gebirge unterwegs. Einfach nur TOP. Man konnte noch kurz fahren, obwohl es schon dunkel war. Superwarm
> 
> ...



Hey Thomas wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Sonntag aus?

Grüße Micha


----------



## Daywalker74 (23. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Hey Thomas wie sieht es denn bei dir mit Sonntag aus?
> 
> Grüße Micha



Werde mich am Sonntag im Ahrtal rumtreiben. 


Thomas


----------



## Stunt-beck (23. September 2010)

Daywalker74 schrieb:


> Werde mich am Sonntag im Ahrtal rumtreiben.
> 
> 
> Thomas



Schade wäre gerne mal wieder mit dir zusammen gefahren


----------



## Merlin (24. September 2010)

Wen es interessiert, weil vielleicht zu Beginn der Nightride Saison noch eine vernünftige Lampe her soll:

http://www.bike-x-perts.com/product_info.php/products_id/244872

Abholung in Bonn möglich, d.h. keine Portokosten. Günstiger gehts meines Wissens nach nicht.


----------



## Merlin (26. September 2010)

Hier der Termin für Dienstag...Wetter sieht bis jetzt gut aus:

http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10868

Sollte ich es wieder erwarten zeitlich nicht schaffen, müsst ihr euch auf eigene Faust durchschlagen.


----------



## Stunt-beck (27. September 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Dienstag...Wetter sieht bis jetzt gut aus:
> 
> http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10868
> 
> Sollte ich es wieder erwarten zeitlich nicht schaffen, müsst ihr euch auf eigene Faust durchschlagen.



Ich denke das schaffen wir.


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2010)

Leute, mir ist das entschieden zu usellig da draussen. Heisst, ich werde nicht fahren.

Soll ich den Termin drinlassen, d.h. übernimmt irgendwer?


----------



## Freckles (28. September 2010)

Was hälst du denn davon, das ganze auf Morgen zu verschieben, da solll das Wetter auch besser sein: http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Königswinter/hour_by_hour.html

Ich würde heute auch lieber mit der Rosi Französisch für ihre Klassenarbeit lernen.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## shmee (28. September 2010)

Also bei der Suppe da draußen bin ich raus.


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2010)

Ich bin ab morgen in Brüssel und komme erst Freitag wieder. Sprich, ich bin für diese Woche raus...evtl. geht Freitag Abend was?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBKäfer (28. September 2010)

Ähh ja also ich muß auch nicht unbedingt heute Abend !

Tom am Freitag steht bei mir mal wieder 3-4 mal Nücker Felsenweg HOCH (so schnell wie geht) und wieder runter, Du kannst gerne mit machen!


----------



## surftigresa (28. September 2010)

MTBKäfer schrieb:


> ....Freitag steht bei mir mal wieder 3-4 mal Nücker Felsenweg HOCH (so schnell wie geht) und wieder runter....!


 
Ein hartes Leben! Den Erfolg hast Du Dir wirklich verdient 

Ich bleib lieber beim "runter so schnell wie geht".....


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2010)

So, ich habe den Termin für heute jetzt rausgenommen. Ist auch echt zu eklig da draussen.

Ansonsten halte ich es auch eher so wie Melanie...


----------



## Redfraggle (28. September 2010)

Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, aber wie sieht´s denn Donnerstag aus?
Freiwillige vor!


----------



## Freckles (28. September 2010)

Ich denke, dass ich sowohl Donnerstag als auch Freitag könnte. Dann lasst uns mal auf besser Wetter hoffen . Wir können uns ja kurzfristig noch mal verabreden.

Ciao!


----------



## Redfraggle (28. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ich sowohl Donnerstag als auch Freitag könnte. Dann lasst uns mal auf besser Wetter hoffen . Wir können uns ja kurzfristig noch mal verabreden.
> 
> Ciao!



Si senora, va bene!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Was hälst du denn davon, das ganze auf Morgen zu verschieben, da solll das Wetter auch besser sein: http://www.yr.no/place/Germany/North_Rhine-Westphalia/Königswinter/hour_by_hour.html
> 
> Ich würde heute auch lieber mit der Rosi Französisch für ihre Klassenarbeit lernen.
> 
> ...



Ich würde auch gerne heute französich machen


----------



## Merlin (28. September 2010)

Der Micha....wohl wieder zuviel Mehrstaub inhaliert heute morgen, was?


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Mittwoch kann ich leider nicht, aber wie sieht´s denn Donnerstag aus?
> Freiwillige vor!



Ich will euch ja nicht die Stimmung vermiesen aber wenn ihr Donnerstag wollt dann fahrt lieber heute. Donnerstag soll es noch schlechter werden.
( wie gut das der Patrick Donnerstags bei mir ist, dann komme ich nicht auf solche Ideen)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (28. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich würde auch gerne heute französich machen



Und heute sinkt für Sie ....






... das Niveau!!


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Und heute sinkt für Sie ....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gut gut dann weiß ich ja jetzt Bescheid.


----------



## Tobert (28. September 2010)

Apropos Freitag: Hat jemand Zeit/Lust vormittags? 

Die einzigen Stunden, die ich diese Woche aufs Rad könnte ... muss abends schon wieder los nach Hannover.


----------



## Stunt-beck (28. September 2010)

Wie sieht es denn nun mit morgen aus? Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit morgen zu fahren. Das Wetter soll ja ganz anständig werden. wobei ich eben auf dem Rodderberg auch eine gewisse Lust verspürt habe.


----------



## Freckles (28. September 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Wie sieht es denn nun mit morgen aus? Hat Jemand Lust und Zeit morgen zu fahren. Das Wetter soll ja ganz anständig werden. wobei ich eben auf dem Rodderberg auch eine gewisse Lust verspürt habe.



Ich hatte doch schon gefragt, ob wir es auf morgen verschieben , also ja, ich wäre dabei.


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ich hatte doch schon gefragt, ob wir es auf morgen verschieben , also ja, ich wäre dabei.



Es gibt ja auch noch andere die das vielleicht nicht gelesen haben


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sechser (29. September 2010)

Jaaa, ich auch ... wann? wo?


----------



## Freckles (29. September 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Jaaa, ich auch ... wann? wo?



Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10869


----------



## Redfraggle (29. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10869



Na dann viel Spaß!
Wenn Du glaubst Sonntag war schlammig, dann wirst Du jetzt den
ungekrönten Matschkönig und sein sumpfiges Revier kennenlernen!


----------



## Sechser (29. September 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Hier: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10869



Hm, ob ich mich dazu aufraffen kann ... mal sehen ...


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. September 2010)

Redfraggle schrieb:


> Na dann viel Spaß!
> Wenn Du glaubst Sonntag war schlammig, dann wirst Du jetzt den
> ungekrönten Matschkönig und sein sumpfiges Revier kennenlernen!



Deshalb fahre ich ja auch mit )


----------



## Sechser (29. September 2010)

Na, das war doch mal ein feines Auswärtsspiel ... und soo matschig wars gar nicht. 
Aber unser Bäcker hat die größte Matschpfütze gefunden und ist voller Stolz *direkt dahinter *(!) stehengeblieben, was zur Folge hatte, dass die beiden hinter ihm *in* (!) der Pfütze absteigen mussten  grrr :

Unsere Verfahrgarantie scheint sich herumgesprochen zu haben: Wir haben von den Einheimischen sogar einen Blindenhund gestellt bekommen!


----------



## Stunt-beck (29. September 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Na, das war doch mal ein feines Auswärtsspiel ... und soo matschig wars gar nicht.
> Aber unser Bäcker hat die größte Matschpfütze gefunden und ist voller Stolz *direkt dahinter *(!) stehengeblieben, was zur Folge hatte, dass die beiden hinter ihm *in* (!) der Pfütze absteigen mussten  grrr :
> 
> Unsere Verfahrgarantie scheint sich herumgesprochen zu haben: Wir haben von den Einheimischen sogar einen Blindenhund gestellt bekommen!



Gut zu wissen Jerry, das nächste mal ist dein Anteil am Rucksack gestrichen


----------



## Freckles (29. September 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Na, das war doch mal ein feines Auswärtsspiel ... und soo matschig wars gar nicht.
> Aber unser Bäcker hat die größte Matschpfütze gefunden und ist voller Stolz *direkt dahinter *(!) stehengeblieben, was zur Folge hatte, dass die beiden hinter ihm *in* (!) der Pfütze absteigen mussten  grrr :
> 
> Unsere Verfahrgarantie scheint sich herumgesprochen zu haben: Wir haben von den Einheimischen sogar einen Blindenhund gestellt bekommen!




... deshalb sieht mein Rädschen jetzt so aus (ich war eine von den zweien IN der Pfütze ): 







Hat trotzdem superviel Spaß gemacht! 

Tschöö,
Angela


----------



## Stunt-beck (30. September 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Na, das war doch mal ein feines Auswärtsspiel ... und soo matschig wars gar nicht.
> Aber unser Bäcker hat die größte Matschpfütze gefunden und ist voller Stolz *direkt dahinter *(!) stehengeblieben, was zur Folge hatte, dass die beiden hinter ihm *in* (!) der Pfütze absteigen mussten  grrr :
> 
> Unsere Verfahrgarantie scheint sich herumgesprochen zu haben: Wir haben von den Einheimischen sogar einen Blindenhund gestellt bekommen!



Jo es war ein schönes Türchen gestern Abend, dem Werner sei Dank. Hat mir gut gefallen, ich dachte auch das es nicht soooooooooo schlimm war mit dem Matsch. Bis ich mir mein Rädchen dann heute Morgen mal im hellen angesehen habe.

Bis bald im Wald
Grüße Micha


----------



## Merlin (30. September 2010)

Na ihr macht Sachen. Normalerweise bin ich doch für die Versenkungen zuständig. 

Nun denn, Grüße derweil aus dem EU Parlament vom
Tom (der aber nur Zuhörer ist)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## joscho (1. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Nun denn, Grüße derweil aus dem EU Parlament vom
> Tom (der aber nur Zuhörer ist)



Wo treibst Du Dich denn rum


----------



## ultra2 (1. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> ...ich dachte auch das es nicht soooooooooo schlimm war mit dem Matsch...
> 
> Bis bald im Wald
> Grüße Micha



Es gibt kein nicht soooooooooo schlimm im Naafbachtal.


----------



## bibi1952 (1. Oktober 2010)

ultra2 schrieb:


> Es gibt kein nicht soooooooooo schlimm im Naafbachtal.



Sülztal, Aggertal -----> Naafbachtal?

Du darfst deine Ortskenntnisse verbessern. Ich kenne auch Trails, abseits des Naafbachtales!


----------



## Villeaner (1. Oktober 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> ... deshalb sieht mein Rädschen jetzt so aus (ich war eine von den zweien IN der Pfütze ):
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Da fließt aber doch der Naafbach, in dem das Rädchen hätte gesäubert werden können ....


----------



## shmee (1. Oktober 2010)

Jemand heute Abend Lust auf eine Runde, so 18:00 - 18:30 in Ramersdorf?


----------



## LukePC (1. Oktober 2010)

Ich wär dabei. 18.30 wie im TT-Thread vereinbart...

Wollte da nicht noch wer den Felsenweg HOCH fahren? Würde dann vorschlagen Rebeca Trail runter und den Felsenweg hoch 

Oder verwechsel ich die grad?

PS: 
@Angela: ist das nicht der Normalzustand für ein Bike? In weiß fällt's halt noch mehr auf ;-)


----------



## Merlin (3. Oktober 2010)

Halli Hallo,

ich bin nächste Woche nochmal auf Reise, d.h. nicht mit am Start was Abendrunden angeht.

Danach sieht es wieder deutlich entspannter aus...


----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Halli Hallo,
> 
> ich bin nächste Woche nochmal auf Reise, d.h. nicht mit am Start was Abendrunden angeht.
> 
> Danach sieht es wieder deutlich entspannter aus...



Könnte die Angela denn meine Lampe bei dir abholen?


----------



## Merlin (4. Oktober 2010)

Kann Sie gerne machen, müsste aber heute geschehen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Kann Sie gerne machen, müsste aber heute geschehen...



Ok ich sag ihr Bescheid


----------



## Freckles (4. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ok ich sag ihr Bescheid



Jep, sie hat es gelesen . Passt es so gegen 20:30?


----------



## Merlin (4. Oktober 2010)

Könnte schwierig werden, eher etwas später oder deutlich früher?

Am besten, du schickst mir mal ne PM mit Tel.Nr. unter der ich dich abends erreichen kann.


----------



## Tobert (4. Oktober 2010)

Hat jemand vor morgen (Di) abend zu fahren?
Auch wenn das Wetter kleine Fragzeichen aufwirft, wäre ich mit am Start.


----------



## Redfraggle (4. Oktober 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor morgen (Di) abend zu fahren?
> Auch wenn das Wetter kleine Fragzeichen aufwirft, wäre ich mit am Start.



Wenn ich nicht guiden muß( was für mich und die Gruppe besser wäre ),
bin ich am Start!


----------



## Freckles (4. Oktober 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Hat jemand vor morgen (Di) abend zu fahren?
> Auch wenn das Wetter kleine Fragzeichen aufwirft, wäre ich mit am Start.



Yepp, ich auch. Wir werden schon eine schöne Tour hinkriegen , falls sich kein Guide mehr findet.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (4. Oktober 2010)

Ich übernehme das wenn ich darf????

@ Baebara was ist denn mit deinem Leuchtmittel, fährt der nicht auch morgen?


----------



## Stunt-beck (5. Oktober 2010)

So Kinner´s wie siehts denn aus. wie immer 18 Uhr 30 in Ramersdorf?


----------



## Tobert (5. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dabei.


----------



## Freckles (5. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinner´s wie siehts denn aus. wie immer 18 Uhr 30 in Ramersdorf?



Jo, dat machen wir so.


----------



## Merlin (5. Oktober 2010)

Wünsche euch viel Spaß....Wetter sieht ja knaller aus!


----------



## LukePC (5. Oktober 2010)

Da es mit der Tagestour heute nichts geworden ist, fahre ich halt heute Abend.

Offizielle Ausschreibung gab's diesmal aber keine, oder?


----------



## Freckles (5. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> So Kinner´s wie siehts denn aus. wie immer 18 Uhr 30 in Ramersdorf?



Also, ich werde mal um 18:10 am Chinaschiff sein ... falls jemand aus Beuel mitkommen will .


----------



## shmee (5. Oktober 2010)

Bin leider raus heute, muss nem Kumpel noch beim Küchenaufbau helfen. :/

Wünsche euch aber ne gute Runde, Wetter sieht ja noch sehr angenehm aus.

Gruß,
Christian


----------



## Handlampe (5. Oktober 2010)

Barbara teilt mir gerade mit, das sie heute auch nicht dabei ist: Grund: Ich weiß nicht..


----------



## Stunt-beck (6. Oktober 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Bin leider raus heute, muss nem Kumpel noch beim Küchenaufbau helfen. :/
> 
> Wünsche euch aber ne gute Runde, Wetter sieht ja noch sehr angenehm aus.
> 
> ...



Das war es auch, waren zwar nur 4 Leute aber es war ein schnuckeliges Ründchen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (10. Oktober 2010)

Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10942

Strahlender Sonnenschein und 15 °C sind angekündigt. Ziel: Auge Gottes. 

Start ist diesmal in KöWi um 18.45 Uhr (also etwas später als sonst, für die Beueler).

Da ich diese Woche noch ein paar kurzfristige Termine machen muss, kann es passieren, dass ich den Termin nochmal verlegen muss. Aber ich wills erstmal nicht hoffen...


----------



## Stunt-beck (11. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10942
> 
> Strahlender Sonnenschein und 15 °C sind angekündigt. Ziel: Auge Gottes.
> 
> ...



Das ist eine gute Idee


----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2010)

Hi,
bin malwieder auf demRad 

werde aber früher gegen 16.30 Uhr starten, um noch ein wenig Sonneund später etwas Fussball mitzunehmen...

Vielleicht fahren wir uns ja über den Weg, ansonsten viel Spass

gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

@Carsten,

schön vorsichtig fahren!


----------



## sun909 (11. Oktober 2010)

...nur Fliegen ist schöner...

... und so tolle "Ausstiegsmöglichkeiten" wie am Teufelsloch gibbet im 7G nicht 

gruesse


----------



## surftigresa (11. Oktober 2010)

ich bin mir sicher, Du findest sie überall.....


----------



## Stunt-beck (12. Oktober 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> Hi,
> bin malwieder auf demRad
> 
> werde aber früher gegen 16.30 Uhr starten, um noch ein wenig Sonneund später etwas Fussball mitzunehmen...
> ...



Das will ich doch hoffen das wir uns sehen. wäre schön wenn wir mal wieder zusammen fahren würden.

Grüße Micha


----------



## surftigresa (12. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Das will ich doch hoffen das wir uns sehen.



Einfach immer nach oben gucken, was da angeflogen kommt.....


----------



## Freckles (12. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Hier der Termin für Dienstag: http://www.mtb-news.de/lmb/detail.php?t=10942
> 
> Strahlender Sonnenschein und 15 °C sind angekündigt. Ziel: Auge Gottes.
> 
> ...



Wann trifft sich denn die Beueler Fraktion am Chinaschiff? Ansonsten kann man auch gut mit der DB fahren:

18:11 ab Beuel, dann 18:19 in Köwi oder
18:33 ab Beuel, dann 18:42 in Köwi


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (12. Oktober 2010)

Ich würde sagen, wir verlassen den Chinesen um 18.10 Uhr...


----------



## LukePC (12. Oktober 2010)

Bin grad aus der Uni zurück und ich glaub ich schaff es noch was zu essen und mit dem Zug ins 7GB zu fahren...

wenn ich da nicht drin bin, braucht ihr nicht weiter zu warten...

Irgendwie hab ich lange nicht mehr meinen PC an gehabt... ;-)

PS: wird nix mehr... Zug ist wech...
euch eine schöne Fahrt ;-)


----------



## Dart (13. Oktober 2010)

Danke für´s mitnehmen gestern Abend. Nachdem ich wieder aufgetaut bin kann ich sagen, das es eine schöne Tour mit einem unbekannten Weg vom Auge Gottes runter war. Den Weg vom Drachenfels runter bin ich bisher nur hochgefahren, ist auch ganz spassig.

Danke auch an Micha für die Vepflegung.

Viele Grüße
Anja & Jörg


----------



## Stunt-beck (13. Oktober 2010)

Kann mich dem nur anschließen war ein feines Ründchen in geselliger Runde gestern.


----------



## Sechser (13. Oktober 2010)

Dart schrieb:


> Nachdem ich wieder aufgetaut bin ...



Respekt! Ich glaube, in kurzen Hosen wäre ich gestorben ... 

Doch, war schön gestern, aber frisch! Sieht so aus, als wäre auch der Herbst bald vorbei ...
Und natürlich: Dank an Micha!


----------



## LukePC (13. Oktober 2010)

Sechser schrieb:


> Respekt! Ich glaube, in kurzen Hosen wäre ich gestorben ...
> 
> Doch, war schön gestern, aber frisch!




Ob kurze Hose + Beinlinge - so wie ich sie verwendet hätte - wohl gereicht hätten? Ich glaub die wären mindestens bis zum letzten Downhill ideal gewesen


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Merlin (13. Oktober 2010)

So, ich war heute bei Feld und habe mein klackerndes Laufrad reklamiert. Kriege ein neues, der Fehler ist wohl bestens bekannt. Und das Beste ist, dass ich das alte Laufrad weiter fahren kann, bis das Neue da ist.


----------



## Redfraggle (14. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> So, ich war heute bei Feld und habe mein klackerndes Laufrad reklamiert. Kriege ein neues, der Fehler ist wohl bestens bekannt. Und das Beste ist, dass ich das alte Laufrad weiter fahren kann, bis das Neue da ist.



Da kann man ja wirklich nicht meckern!


----------



## LukePC (15. Oktober 2010)

Da steht einer tour am Sonntag ja nichts mehr im Wege... außer vl die Feuchtigkeit eben dieser. 

Für Sonntag ist ja noch das beste Wetter der nächsten Tage angesagt - und so langsam merke ich den 1-Wöchigen Entzug  

Würde vl einer der Beuler am Sonntag (ab der Tomburg?) fahren wollen? Zumindest, wenn es nicht übel schüttet...


----------



## Merlin (16. Oktober 2010)

Ich bin dieses WE nicht mit am Start, da anderweitig verplant.


----------



## Merlin (18. Oktober 2010)

Diese Woche wäre der Termin für die Abendrunde am Mittwoch....aber derzeit sieht es nicht danach aus, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Ergo gibts auch noch keinen Termin.


----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Diese Woche wäre der Termin für die Abendrunde am Mittwoch....aber derzeit sieht es nicht danach aus, dass das Wetter mitspielt. Ergo gibts auch noch keinen Termin.



Ich kann nur Dienstag, wenn Jemand Lust hat kann er oder sie, sich gerne anschließen.


----------



## Tobert (18. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Ich kann nur Dienstag, wenn Jemand Lust hat kann er oder sie, sich gerne anschließen.



Ich kann wahrscheinlich auch nur Dienstag und würde mich anschließen.


----------



## Freckles (18. Oktober 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich kann wahrscheinlich auch nur Dienstag und würde mich anschließen.



Ja, ich kann auch nur Dienstag. Ich und vielleicht Peter werden uns anschließen.

Ciao,
Angela


----------



## Merlin (18. Oktober 2010)

O.k. dann euch viel Spaß morgen...wobei die Aussichten nicht gerade rosig aussehen, Mittwoch aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## surftigresa (18. Oktober 2010)

Ich könnt' ja auch am Dienstag. Aber der Treffpunkt ist immer so weit weg von mir


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (18. Oktober 2010)

Tobert schrieb:


> Ich kann wahrscheinlich auch nur Dienstag und würde mich anschließen.



Ich denke wir sollten dann um 16 Uhr 30 nochmal kurz hier im Forum posten wer nun fährt oder lieber schwimmt


----------



## Freckles (18. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> O.k. dann euch viel Spaß morgen...wobei die Aussichten nicht gerade rosig aussehen, Mittwoch aber auch nicht besser.



Ja, am Dienstag soll es wenigstens noch über 10°C sein


----------



## monsterchen (18. Oktober 2010)

Wann und wo wollt ihr denn morgen starten ?
Wie immer oder wie sonst ?

Gruß

Thomas


----------



## Redfraggle (18. Oktober 2010)

Also mir wird das morgen zu nass!
Hatte meine Fangopackung gestern schon!
Mittwoch soll ja auch nicht viel besser werden, aber schaun wir mal!


----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2010)

Hm,
gestern (Sonntag) war es zumindest im 7G noch halbwegs trocken 

Auch wenn wir kritisches wie Bunker ausgelassen haben, ging es gut.

Wer kann, sollte mal den Apfelsaft des Verkäufers amFusse des Ölbergs testen.

Eine Wonne und hat mich über die letzten beiden Berge gebracht; der Daywalker hat der Melanie ja "Training" verordnet vor dem Urlaub und die wollte gar nicht aufhören zu fahren 

nun denn, viel Spass, wenn ihr bei dem Sauwetter Fahrt und bis die Tage...

Gruesse
sun909


----------



## surftigresa (19. Oktober 2010)

sun909 schrieb:


> der Daywalker hat der Melanie ja "Training" verordnet vor dem Urlaub und die wollte gar nicht aufhören zu fahren



Ja! Schade, dass es so plötzlich dunkel wurde . War auf jeden Fall eine schöne Tour.



sun909 schrieb:


> nun denn, viel Spass, wenn ihr bei dem Sauwetter Fahrt und bis die Tage...



Im Vinschgau scheint die Sonne!!!!! Und wenn nicht da, wir finden die schon!!!!!!


----------



## shmee (19. Oktober 2010)

So, der Himmel ist blau, das Regenradar sieht (noch) entspannt aus, wer findet sich denn um 18:30 in Ramersdorf ein?


----------



## joe.breeze (19. Oktober 2010)

wäre dabei!

Ulf


----------



## Tobert (19. Oktober 2010)

dabei.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Freckles (19. Oktober 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> So, der Himmel ist blau, das Regenradar sieht (noch) entspannt aus, wer findet sich denn um 18:30 in Ramersdorf ein?



Ich bin dabei! Dann um 18:10 am Chinesen?


----------



## shmee (19. Oktober 2010)

Alles klar, 18:30 Ramersdorf, für die Beueler oder aus Bonn Anreisenden 18:10 am Chinaschiff.


----------



## Stunt-beck (19. Oktober 2010)

shmee schrieb:


> Alles klar, 18:30 Ramersdorf, für die Beueler oder aus Bonn Anreisenden 18:10 am Chinaschiff.



wir sehen uns


----------



## shmee (19. Oktober 2010)

Micha, wenn du noch welche da hast, kannst du mir 3 Birnenbrote mitbringen?


----------



## sun909 (19. Oktober 2010)

...hoffe es war weiter südlich besseres Wetter!

Gruesse


----------



## Merlin (20. Oktober 2010)

Naja, ging so. Wir sind am Petersberg in ziemlichen Regen gekommen und haben uns dann spontan dazu entschlossen, nicht mehr zum Bunkertrail zu fahren, sondern schnurstracks über den Bittweg runter und zurück. Insofern war es nicht wirklich besser....aber wer weis, wie es hier war?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Stunt-beck (20. Oktober 2010)

Merlin schrieb:


> Naja, ging so. Wir sind am Petersberg in ziemlichen Regen gekommen und haben uns dann spontan dazu entschlossen, nicht mehr zum Bunkertrail zu fahren, sondern schnurstracks über den Bittweg runter und zurück. Insofern war es nicht wirklich besser....aber wer weis, wie es hier war?



Aber scheeeeeeeeee wars trotzdem


----------



## Freckles (20. Oktober 2010)

Stunt-beck schrieb:


> Aber scheeeeeeeeee wars trotzdem



Ja, jenau! Auch mit Abkugeln


----------



## joe.breeze (20. Oktober 2010)

Freckles schrieb:


> Ja, jenau! Auch mit Abkugeln



das ging ja zum Glück glimpflich ab! Licht leuchtet inzwischen wieder, bin dann demnächst besser vorbereitet!

Ulf


----------



## sun909 (23. Oktober 2010)

...ihr wollt dem Käfer Konkurrenz im käfern  machen 


Na, ob das mal gut geht...?

Wie schaut es Dienstag aus? Jemand unterwegs?

Und Montag 01.11., Start Winterpokal? 
Wenn Wetter ist, würde ich dann große Runde Hennef/Siegburg/Ho-Chi fahren wollen.

Schönes WE


----------



## Thomas (23. Oktober 2010)

Dieses Thema wird an dieser Stelle automatisch aufgeteilt und wird fortgesetzt: hier


----------

